# Celebrities and Their LVs ***** COMMENTS ONLY *****



## Addy

Hello and welcome to the new Celebrities and Their LVs thread ! 

Since we've had some issues with our previous threads, let's set out some ground rules. 

*1) *Please post COMMENTS ONLY in this thread. Pictures belong here - http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton/celebrities-and-their-lvs-pics-only-344348.html

*2) *Be respectful of other posters *AT ALL TIMES*. Do not make us deprive you of celebrities again. 

*3)* Post pictures using the file attachment tool to upload photos! Hotlinking photos means that links may either stop working or you are taking away from someone else's photo hosting services. 

*4) *Please name the celebrity and the bag used, it you need help, repost in the comments thread so that someone can help you out. 



If you require assistance, please PM any of the sub-forum Mods [Ayla, John 5, Selena, Addy, Sunshine, Lee69] - we will be happy to help you. 



This continuation of this thread - http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton/celebrities-and-their-lv-302471.html?highlight=celebs


----------



## LVpug

Yeah...you're back...what happened??? You had to clean up the old thread with pics?Now we cannot see they older celeb pics ...are they gone or in an archive for us to view...no you can click on the link provided to see the old pics...whewwww...thanks..glad the celeb thread is back...love this thread!!!


----------



## LV Slut

yeah.. back in action. Gess I've been lurking around in Hermes for a few weeks now and only to come back and see  the LV Celeb thread closed off!


----------



## helmi

Yay! Finally we have two different threads for photos and comments! Thank you Addy and other mods for this. Good job!!


----------



## jchiara

Are you kidding?  SOOOOO THRILLED!!!!   Thanks Addy!!!!   I so enjoy oogling at all the celebs in general.  I'm a dunce when it comes to just looking at a bag sitting on the counter.  It's so much better when it's on someone!  Let's keep it good this time!!


----------



## Dawn

Thanks Addy!!!!!


----------



## PurposeDriven50

Hello ladies, I posted a picture of Giselle and she was modeling the pink Perfo Musette. Could I do that? Or it has to be celebrities with there own personal Louis Vuittons?


----------



## princesselektra

it can be celeb with an LV anywhere in the picture.

i.e., celeb holding bag, someone else holding the bag, LV on a shelf, etc....


----------



## PurposeDriven50

Okay! Thank you Princesselektra.


----------



## sweetlove

This is great  It was so boring having to read through ten comments for each photo posted


----------



## Corie

Yea its back


----------



## futurerichGirl!

Is the girl next to Jordan in all the pink and uggs ger daughter?


----------



## scarlett13

I gotta be honest.. I think having two different threads is rather silly. I'm not being disrespectful, but it is inconvenient. The whole reason to post pics of celebrities is to drool over their bags and talk about them, why can't it be in one thread? It just makes more sense that way.

If people argue and disrespect each other, simply delete their comments from the thread.

Just my opinion and suggestion. I've been on this forum for almost a year and there has never truly been any problems in the celebrity thread (until, well I'm not going to mention names but I see she's banned now)

Anyways, I do appreciate the work all the mods do around here. I just had to voice my opinion about this ordeal.


----------



## luvmy3girls

^^I agree


----------



## kittycat824

I kind of like this new seperate thread for comments and pictures. This way I can view all the pictures much faster.


----------



## aerithgirl

Sorry for the pic, but I thought it would be easier to answer my question: 

What bag is this??? TIA!!!


----------



## aerithgirl

^^^^ I grabbed this from the pics forum btw, just so no one thinks I'm just posting this pic in the wrong place


----------



## mikatee

^ I have the same question! It is such a gorgeous bag.
Can anyone identify it?


----------



## Bag Fetish

I agree, I can see this thread having a ton of pic's beause when you refer to  pic you'll have no clue what that person is talking about without going between both threads...


scarlett13 said:


> I gotta be honest.. I think having two different threads is rather silly. I'm not being disrespectful, but it is inconvenient. The whole reason to post pics of celebrities is to drool over their bags and talk about them, why can't it be in one thread? It just makes more sense that way.
> 
> If people argue and disrespect each other, simply delete their comments from the thread.
> 
> Just my opinion and suggestion. I've been on this forum for almost a year and there has never truly been any problems in the celebrity thread (until, well I'm not going to mention names but I see she's banned now)
> 
> Anyways, I do appreciate the work all the mods do around here. I just had to voice my opinion about this ordeal.


----------



## Bag Fetish

aerithgirl said:


> Sorry for the pic, but I thought it would be easier to answer my question:
> 
> What bag is this??? TIA!!!



Matt shelton... I'm missing my bag already,


----------



## gre8dane

scarlett13 said:


> I gotta be honest.. I think having two different threads is rather silly. I'm not being disrespectful, but it is inconvenient. The whole reason to post pics of celebrities is to drool over their bags and talk about them, why can't it be in one thread? It just makes more sense that way.
> 
> If people argue and disrespect each other, simply delete their comments from the thread.
> 
> Just my opinion and suggestion. I've been on this forum for almost a year and there has never truly been any problems in the celebrity thread (until, well I'm not going to mention names but I see she's banned now)
> 
> Anyways, I do appreciate the work all the mods do around here. I just had to voice my opinion about this ordeal.


 
I agree.  I didn't know the old thread was a "Pics only" thread.  Of course, people will have disagreements and the ones who cannot handle it adult-like and are the problem children should be dealt with separately.  

The "LV in action" thread can go on and on for pages with no new pictures or quotes with old pictures.  This will be interesting until the next cyber scuffle of opinions.


----------



## ayla

scarlett13 said:


> I gotta be honest.. I think having two different threads is rather silly. I'm not being disrespectful, but it is inconvenient. The whole reason to post pics of celebrities is to drool over their bags and talk about them, why can't it be in one thread? It just makes more sense that way.
> 
> * If people argue and disrespect each other, simply delete their comments from the thread.
> *
> Just my opinion and suggestion. I've been on this forum for almost a year and there has never truly been any problems in the celebrity thread (until, well I'm not going to mention names but I see she's banned now)
> 
> Anyways, I do appreciate the work all the mods do around here. I just had to voice my opinion about this ordeal.



It is preferable for posters to respect each other and post in a courteous manner - the mods are not here to be the opinion police, nor should we have to police every post. 

The previous method had its advantages and disadvantages versus a pictures and a comments thread, some will always prefer it one way over the other.


----------



## imashopaholic

Having separate threads, one specifically for pictures and one for comments, will make it a lot easier for people to view the celebs carrying their LVs without scrolling through pages of chit chat, and for those that wish to comment ... we have this thread. Good job Mods!


----------



## speedydelivery

I'm content with the new change.  I much prefer pictures only threads bec. it was inconvenient to keep scrolling and hopping around pages for pictures.  I think it's an improvement.


----------



## LVgirl888

speedydelivery said:


> I'm content with the new change. I much prefer pictures only threads bec. it was inconvenient to keep scrolling and hopping around pages for pictures. I think it's an improvement.


 
My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Love LV

I like the 2 threads!  I think it's a great idea and am glad this thread is back!  I LOVE looking at the pics of the celebrities and can see them even faster now!  :o)


----------



## MissMcCrocodile

I like having the 2 new threads.  And also asking posters to name their celebs.  I usually don't know half of them!  Thanks mods! You guys rock!!


----------



## hpb2c

i dont mind the two, but I wish people would just post RECENT pictures of celebs with LV's. its easier for people to see if they have been posted if everyone posts current pics, and old pics wont get posted over and over and over.


----------



## littlefish

I love 2 threads too, jsut love looking at photos ...haha! Same like chanel thread, I enjoy all the "pics only thread" very much!


----------



## Lv-nowwhat

I think that Tribute bag is ok on Beyonce, but I know most hated it.


----------



## madge_168

thanks addy! i think i prefer it this way so i can view the pics as if i'm flipping through pics in a mag!


----------



## declaredbeauty

I don't mind the two threads... it's just I don't think this thread should be restricted to just comments only.. I don't see how it would work out when some is asking the name of a bag I can see it going: "Does anyone know that bag Kim K is carrying it's brown with LV's and has two handles?"


----------



## luvmy3girls

hpb2c said:


> i dont mind the two, but I wish people would just post RECENT pictures of celebs with LV's. its easier for people to see if they have been posted if everyone posts current pics, and old pics wont get posted over and over and over.


 I totally agree


----------



## Addy

declaredbeauty said:


> I don't mind the two threads... it's just I don't think this thread should be restricted to just comments only.. I don't see how it would work out when some is asking the name of a bag I can see it going: "Does anyone know that bag Kim K is carrying it's brown with LV's and has two handles?"


 
You can always PM me if the pic posted does not have a description and I will add the info


----------



## Sarsi

I like this better too,
I love watching celebs  with their LV's
and its easier to watch them without the pages of chit-chat.


----------



## scarlett_2005

^Ita!

Thanks LV mods!


----------



## Gzuzdude08

Separating the comments and pics is a great idea!!!


----------



## aoibheann

futurerichGirl! said:


> Is the girl next to Jordan in all the pink and uggs ger daughter?


 
Its her lil sister Sophie (another glamour model in the making!!)


----------



## bomb

does anybody know how is called Jordan's grey scarf ?


----------



## aerithgirl

Bag Fetish said:


> Matt shelton... I'm missing my bag already,


 
Thank you Bag Fetish!! 

I like the idea of having a thread for pics only, but is there any reason why this one has to be comments only? I feel like no one gets annoyed sifting through the pics to get to people's comments , and that way people (like me before) can post the pics here that they have questions about or want to make a comment about.


----------



## keishapie1973

scarlett13 said:


> I gotta be honest.. I think having two different threads is rather silly. I'm not being disrespectful, but it is inconvenient. The whole reason to post pics of celebrities is to drool over their bags and talk about them, why can't it be in one thread? It just makes more sense that way.
> 
> If people argue and disrespect each other, simply delete their comments from the thread.
> 
> Just my opinion and suggestion. I've been on this forum for almost a year and there has never truly been any problems in the celebrity thread (until, well I'm not going to mention names but I see she's banned now)
> 
> Anyways, I do appreciate the work all the mods do around here. I just had to voice my opinion about this ordeal.


 
I agree.....


----------



## Roxana

^^ Maybe people should have to reference the post # (on the right side of each post). 

I like this new system too. I stopped looking at the older one as much because some pictures got recycled endlessly! This is so much more quality with less quantity


----------



## meganallie

Totally agree.  It's very silly.  If people don't like the comments, just don't read them.



scarlett13 said:


> I gotta be honest.. I think having two different threads is rather silly. I'm not being disrespectful, but it is inconvenient. The whole reason to post pics of celebrities is to drool over their bags and talk about them, why can't it be in one thread? It just makes more sense that way.
> 
> If people argue and disrespect each other, simply delete their comments from the thread.
> 
> Just my opinion and suggestion. I've been on this forum for almost a year and there has never truly been any problems in the celebrity thread (until, well I'm not going to mention names but I see she's banned now)
> 
> Anyways, I do appreciate the work all the mods do around here. I just had to voice my opinion about this ordeal.


----------



## futurerichGirl!

aoibheann said:


> Its her lil sister Sophie (another glamour model in the making!!)


 
Thankyou very much for responding.


----------



## FashionMIKE

meganallie said:


> Totally agree.  It's very silly.  If people don't like the comments, just don't read them.


----------



## tresjoliex

scarlett13 said:


> I gotta be honest.. I think having two different threads is rather silly. I'm not being disrespectful, but it is inconvenient. The whole reason to post pics of celebrities is to drool over their bags and talk about them, why can't it be in one thread? It just makes more sense that way.
> 
> If people argue and disrespect each other, simply delete their comments from the thread.
> 
> Just my opinion and suggestion. I've been on this forum for almost a year and there has never truly been any problems in the celebrity thread (until, well I'm not going to mention names but I see she's banned now)
> 
> Anyways, I do appreciate the work all the mods do around here. I just had to voice my opinion about this ordeal.


 
I recently am new to this forum, and I had to go through so many pages to see pictures. I think its way more easier this way!


----------



## Imaprincess07

Ashley Tis seems to be at the airport more than any other celeb. 

I don't mind the celeb thread either way, I'm just happy it's back up since it's one of my favorites.


----------



## princesselektra

*"Celebrities and Their LVs ***** COMMENTS ONLY *****"

not comment about the actual thread itself - at least the chit chat is averted in the other thread but it continuous on here 


*


----------



## sorichsopretty

ahsley tisdale looks AMAZING with her galliera!!!


----------



## meganallie

This is a COMMENTS thread.  If people hate the comments so much just stick to the picture thread.





princesselektra said:


> *"Celebrities and Their LVs ***** COMMENTS ONLY *****"*
> 
> *not comment about the actual thread itself - at least the chit chat is averted in the other thread but it continuous on here *


----------



## Label Addict

I like the split it means you can view without seeing the same pics 10 times quoted.

Just a suggestion/question Would it be possible for people to post recent pics only though most of the one's posted at the minute are old and where in the old thread loads too.


----------



## willyouletgo

A totally am in love with Ashley T's Galliera... It makes me want one so I can sport it everywhere... I normally am not a fan of hobos but I think i could make an exception with this.


----------



## jchiara

Yes, since this is our new 'comment' thread, I'm commenting that it's cool to see new pictures on all the pages.
It just got to be really crazy to see Jessica Simpson's Mono 30 for like 7 pages...this way, it's new all the time.
If we have a question about something, hmmm......are we allowed to post the picture for reference perhaps?  I don't know?


----------



## shirbert69

meganallie said:


> This is a COMMENTS thread.  If people hate the comments so much just stick to the picture thread.




Yes I agreee, but this is a COMMENTS about Celebrities and their LV's, not about HOW this thread is split into two.  Thats 2 different things.

The Chanel forum does it smoothly, why cant LV too.


Back to the music


----------



## John 5

I like the idea of having two different threads... constant quoting and seeing the same pic over and over again was getting rather annoying. ush:

True, we could simply delete their comments from the thread, but that's what we've done in the past two Celebs and Their LV's thread. Plus, most members should know by now that arguments need to be handled via PM and kept off boards. 

Thanks for being so patient everyone!


----------



## sep

A separate thread for comments is a great idea!


This pic is making me reeeeeally want a mono speedy 30!


----------



## ImaBagAddict

I don't have a pic of it so I'll just ask if anyone saw Misty May on the Olympics last night.  They showed her before her match digging into her *Monogram Speedy* looking for something!!   This was right before she and Kerri won the *gold*.  Congrats Misty and Kerri!!!


----------



## Gzuzdude08

I love the pic w/ kelly osbourne and hillary duff...I didn't know they were friends...lol
they are polar opposites


----------



## Bengt

@ http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton/celebrities-and-their-lvs-pics-only-344348-4.html#post7637739

Is the Monogramouflage Treillis really that BIG?! Or is Ashlee small?!


----------



## shalomjude

^^ it is big but she has filled it to the brim


----------



## speedydelivery

Question about post #26

It's the picture of Kim K and Paris w/ the gold and silver mirror almas.  In that pic. Kim is wearing a silver LV bathing suit.  Is this bathing suit authentic?  I know in the past Paris has been seen sporting a fake mc bikini, just wondering if this silver lurex bathing suit is real?


----------



## John 5

^^^ I barely noticed her bikini was LV. Good eye!

Nothing screams fake about it.


----------



## Sophia

John 5 said:


> ^^^ I barely noticed her bikini was LV. Good eye!
> 
> Nothing screams fake about it.


 
HEY JOHN! MISS YOU!  

&& the bathing suit is indeed authentic, I tried it on a while back ago haha


----------



## pinkgoldfish

Whoa, that girl (?) with the pink hair has some intersting looks!  Never seen that person before but I wondered who that was? The summit drive looks very delicious!


----------



## rebecca72

pinkgoldfish said:


> Whoa, that girl (?) with the pink hair has some intersting looks!  Never seen that person before but I wondered who that was? The summit drive looks very delicious!


Is it really a girl?
I think s/he should have looked for a bag in framboise to match the hair!


----------



## John 5

rebecca72 said:


> Is it really a girl?
> I think s/he should have looked for a bag in framboise to match the hair!



It's actually a guy... he either used to or still dates AFI hottie/lead singer Davey Havoc:


----------



## futurerichGirl!

OMFG *Dior Overshine sunnies* are AMAZING! 

LV's still HOT too.


----------



## John 5

^^^ Hee hee hee. I liked him more now. I have the same sunnies.


----------



## Corie

I posted his pic because I love his summit drive but I also love how he does his makeup!


----------



## futurerichGirl!

*John 5* I have thoes exact same ones you have!!!


----------



## m1nime

john5 - Like your new pic!

Loving that the threads are seperated. But I have a comment.

I really hate seeing alot of old pics reposted again and again and again..... wish people would just put new pics, or older pics that they are sure have not been posted. LOL


----------



## gucci lover

john 5, i just posted a pic of kim & her mom, kris.  I didn't include the name of the LV, i was too lazy to look it up ush: Booooooo 
hopefully, you'll go in and add it


----------



## aerithgirl

In the last pics of the woman on the cover of Vogue, where's the LV?? I can't seem to find it in either shots. Thanks!!


----------



## mikatee

Ooh, Lil Kim looks gorgeous with that MC Black Speedy! The patina looks great on her skin.


----------



## mikatee

That last picture of the empress.. who are those transparent platforms by?


----------



## Gzuzdude08

they're probably just cheap lucite heels, you can get them anywhere lol


----------



## mlgbaglady

ImaBagAddict said:


> I don't have a pic of it so I'll just ask if anyone saw Misty May on the Olympics last night. They showed her before her match digging into her *Monogram Speedy* looking for something!! This was right before she and Kerri won the *gold*. Congrats Misty and Kerri!!!


Makes me love her even more! Those girls are AWESOME. I tried to search for the pic but couldn't find it.


----------



## priss

shauna sands' shoes can be found at any store catering to women who are in the adult entertainment industry.

my question is.......  is that the only pair of shoes she owns?  every shot of her we have features those shoes


----------



## declaredbeauty

It must be hard as heck to walk on the sand with those.. I would have twisted my ankle a looong time ago.


----------



## Gzuzdude08

yes she wears them all the time...that is why she is called the empress of lucite...lol


----------



## sorichsopretty

didn't expect to see jeffree star on here! he's got a great lv collection though


----------



## Label Addict

aerithgirl said:


> In the last pics of the woman on the cover of Vogue, where's the LV?? I can't seem to find it in either shots. Thanks!!


 
The dress is Vuitton


----------



## MaRiL09

hey H_Addict who are all the celebs in the pics you posted?


----------



## ritaki

Label Addict said:


> The dress is Vuitton


what is that bag?


----------



## ritaki

Label Addict said:


> The dress is Vuitton


something about the orange bag she is carrying.


----------



## BagsRME

Whats with Andre L. T? Why is he so tacky? I know he's in with Anna Wintour, but seriously this guy is so over the top in everything.


----------



## mikatee

Does anyone know the orange tote of a girl that *H_addict* posted?
Thanks (:


----------



## futurerichGirl!

Who is Andre Leon Talley?


----------



## John 5

^^^ The editor-at-large for Vogue magazine.


----------



## futurerichGirl!

Thankyou Mr. John 5!


----------



## sorichsopretty

I LOOOOVEEEEE ANDRE LEON TALLEY!!! 
he always looks so edgy and different, he has AMAZING style, and the massive lv collection helps too!


----------



## venetiakim

sorichsopretty said:


> I LOOOOVEEEEE ANDRE LEON TALLEY!!!
> he always looks so edgy and different, he has AMAZING style, and the massive lv collection helps too!


he's really unique! remember that scene in Sex and the City movie where Carrie is being photographed? He's carrying a Monogram Briefcase with his initials and it's


----------



## OG_Baby

This pic was taken from the "pics only" section...anyone know how long it would take to get a patina such as this?


----------



## DamierLover

Sewon said:


> This pic was taken from the "pics only" section...anyone know how long it would take to get a patina such as this?


 
I sold my Speedy 30 when it developed a patina like this as I preferred the lighter patina at the time...it took about 10 years...now I miss my old Speedy as I had gotten used to using my old Speedy in all types of weather and not worrying and now I have to worry again...What was I thinking???ush:


----------



## OG_Baby

DamierLover said:


> I sold my Speedy 30 when it developed a patina like this as I preferred the lighter patina at the time...it took about 10 years...now I miss my old Speedy as I had gotten used to using my old Speedy in all types of weather and not worrying and now I have to worry again...What was I thinking???ush:


 

Thank you...just wanted to know.  I have had Mono Alma and Speedy for about two years now and it seems that the patina on both is taking forever!

The edges on the Speedy has yet to develop a tan comparable to the handles.  Anyone else experiecing this...edges of Mono Speedy tanning much slower than the handles?


----------



## MaRiL09

I love the pics of Paris Hilton and Rihanna!!!


----------



## xxxjulybabyxxx

Sewon said:


> This pic was taken from the "pics only" section...anyone know how long it would take to get a patina such as this?


just use it everyday... it will take less then 5 years to develop dark patina...
I just saw one mc yesterday with dark dark dark vachetta


----------



## xxxjulybabyxxx

i love how kim wears... her outfit does match with her bag...


----------



## linds0262

Love the camo stole on Rihanna! I am still so indecisive on the monoflauge line. I havent purchased anything from this line..hope i dont regret it!


----------



## OnMyMiNd04

O Britney has another LV bag!... She's SO cute...


----------



## Bag_obsession

linds0262 said:


> *Love the camo stole on Rihanna!* I am still so indecisive on the monoflauge line. I havent purchased anything from this line..hope i dont regret it!


 
Me too! she has a great sense of style, and pulls it off well.


----------



## MaRiL09

OMG...Love the pic of Britney Spears with her comete!!!


----------



## MaRiL09

she's starting to look really good again...she had the most amazing abs ever!!!


----------



## Crazy Bag

^ yeah isn't the comete just stunning. The leather feels so good....sigh!!


----------



## saud88

AAAHHH!!! LOL Britney has the Comete!
She looks very refreshed and relaxed! 
She's really getting back into shape!
Anyway, beautiful bag!


----------



## MaRiL09

saud88 said:


> AAAHHH!!! LOL Britney has the Comete!
> She looks very refreshed and relaxed!
> She's really getting back into shape!
> Anyway, beautiful bag!


 I totally agree...I love Britney!!!


----------



## evgeNY

Hi everyone...whether I should add some comments to Pharell foto ?


----------



## OG_Baby

evgeNY said:


> Hi everyone...whether I should add some comments to Pharell foto ?


 
Hello..Welcome to tPF!  You don't necessarily have to comment on every pic...or any pic for that matter.


----------



## evgeNY

Whats the name of that bag ( Kanye West Picture ) ?


----------



## Raphaël

evgeNY said:


> Whats the name of that bag ( Kanye West Picture ) ?


 
It's not even a LV sorry.


----------



## evgeNY

Rapha&#1083;l;7787186 said:
			
		

> It's not even a LV sorry.


 Hmm .. do You sher ? I Thinking that this is LV commercial foto . Sorry If I was wrong .


----------



## saud88

evgeNY said:


> Whats the name of that bag ( Kanye West Picture ) ?



I think it's bottega Veneta.


----------



## MaRiL09

OMG...I love the new pic of Britney with her comete!!! She looks so good and her legs look skinny...lol!!!


----------



## thatgurl

luvh said:


> Kim Kardashian with her black mizi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry to bring this up, but the episode had me LOLing the other day.......Isn't this the one she used to hit her sister with?


----------



## Imaprincess07

LOL! Yes it is. That made me laugh really hard too. I cant believe she beat her sister with her Mizi.


----------



## Gzuzdude08

thats so awesome that america is wearing the papillon bandeau, I love Ugly Betty!!!


----------



## LVpug

pet peeve....I hate it when people chew gum with their mouth open or show their gum like Miley....yuck imho......


----------



## LVLux

Thank you Mods!


----------



## mikatee

Miley can really rock that Denim XL !


----------



## LVLux

Label Addict said:


> I like the split it means you can view without seeing the same pics 10 times quoted.
> 
> Just a suggestion/question Would it be possible for people to post recent pics only though most of the one's posted at the minute are old and where in the old thread loads too.



OK, that's good to know- I was thinking maybe we should all put a few that we had in to contribute and get some pages in the  thread built up  but if the majority want new pics I will not post the rest that I have and just fill it up slowly.
Although, I  do like looking at all the pics regardless of age or repetetion since I still like looking at the LV's in action over & over again(a little obsessed)Oh, what to do


----------



## habibty

so many old pictures being posted again and again.. can we try to just keep it with recent pictures and not just for the sake of posting?


----------



## luvmy3girls

^^I agree!!


----------



## LVLux

I like seeing the celebs with all of the bags especially new bags from this year and that are still current.


----------



## ItsMEEE&ILoveLV

idk why but i LOVE LOVE LOVE all the ashley tisdale pics, and honestly....i never even use to like her until i saw all of her LVs, personality wise...i still find her a tad annoying.


----------



## priss

Simone-xoxo said:


> Jessica Simpson:
> 
> 
> View attachment 538659



This is Nicole Richie , not Jessica Simpson


----------



## MaRiL09

priss said:


> This is Nicole Richie , not Jessica Simpson


 really??? to me it looks like sarah michelle ghellar, but I think it is Jessica simpson, doesn't really look like nicole richie though.


----------



## H_addict

It IS Jessica Simpson


----------



## luvmy3girls

Love T.I


----------



## OnMyMiNd04

OMG Britney looks FABULOUS and I LOVE the Mahina next to her. I can't WAIT to get mine!


----------



## Bag Fetish

what colors did this bag come in? thanks


----------



## priss

gucci lover said:


> T.I. - LV damier graphite sweater [sorry i don't know the official name]



TI is also wearing the graphite sneaker!!


----------



## priss

The Motard Firebird Raven is carrying was called pastel (color name).  The bag featured in Sex In the City (brown) was called neon (color name).

A third Motard version was shown in purple, but never made it to production.


There were 2 additional Firebirds- Les Extrodinaires, Cartoon Firebird that were made of laser cut calf hair.

Retail on Motard Firebirds was about 5,500 UDS.  Retail on Cartoon Firebirds was about 8,200 USD.

I may have left something out.  TPF'ers, back me up on this or make corrections.


----------



## priss

MaRiL09 said:


> really??? to me it looks like sarah michelle ghellar, but I think it is Jessica simpson, doesn't really look like nicole richie though.




Heck, I dont know anymore.  We posted her in the now defunct version of this thread as Nicole.

How about Jessica Richie?


----------



## declaredbeauty

I wonder what's in Hilary's LV bag. We shall see eventually..


----------



## priss

declaredbeauty said:


> I wonder what's in Hilary's LV bag. We shall see eventually..



*Declaredbeauty,*

I was thinking the same thing.  I was also wondering why she didnt have the darn thing couriered to her house.  I'm no celeb, but my boutique does that for me all the time because I hate walking the mall w/ a ginormous bag!


----------



## Simone-xoxo

priss said:


> This is Nicole Richie , not Jessica Simpson



Nope - check again!


----------



## shalomjude

I like the bag Sienna is holding ...is is the Wish?? which colour is it??


----------



## rishin

OMG @ Britney with her Comete! She looks ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS! Princess is BACK! The Mahina her assistant Brett is carrying looks gorgeous too! Guess it pays to be Brit Brits assisstant! haha and umm the firebird looks TINY on Raven and the outfit and bag look ... ummmm... not so great together ush: Seeing Ashley Tisdale made me want a speedy camo! T.I looks great too in graphite, not too flashy, shocking considering the tackiness that ensues when most hip-hop artists cover themselves in designer items.


----------



## Bag Fetish

priss said:


> This is Nicole Richie , not Jessica Simpson



 thats Jessica Simpson.


----------



## Bag Fetish

So there isnt one with white up top and a green lower half?



priss said:


> The Motard Firebird Raven is carrying was called pastel (color name).  The bag featured in Sex In the City (brown) was called neon (color name).
> 
> A third Motard version was shown in purple, but never made it to production.
> 
> 
> There were 2 additional Firebirds- Les Extrodinaires, Cartoon Firebird that were made of laser cut calf hair.
> 
> Retail on Motard Firebirds was about 5,500 UDS.  Retail on Cartoon Firebirds was about 8,200 USD.
> 
> I may have left something out.  TPF'ers, back me up on this or make corrections.


----------



## Gzuzdude08

I love britney's and kanye's style!


----------



## mp4

Did anyone see the footage of Kanye getting arrested in the airport with his custom backpack?  I still say 6K is way too much to pay for something that looks like that...


----------



## kiwietnana

Yeah, but when you have that much money mp4, you just don't know what to do with it!


----------



## Gzuzdude08

I actually like his backpack, I would definitely wear it!


----------



## ayla

^ I would too.. but only if it wasn't me that was paying 6k !


----------



## priss

mp4 said:


> Did anyone see the footage of Kanye getting arrested in the airport with his custom backpack?  I still say 6K is way too much to pay for something that looks like that...




I saw the footage.  But I disagree about price.  He clearly paid for what he got.  All that ruckus and the darn thing never moved!  I dont know about you guys, but in college if I bent over, even slightly, my whole backpack went up my back and over my head.
*
MP4*,
Truthfully, I do agree.  LV makes many things worthy of 6K.  The Christopher isnt one of them.  And strangely enough, it doesnt look good in any material other than epi.


----------



## pinkgoldfish

What is the bag Beyoncés sister is waering called? It looks like a griet and speedy mirage made a baby? Maybe it's just the angle?


----------



## rica

*This may be off topic but does anyone know the brand of kims sunglasses?*


----------



## OnMyMiNd04

pinkgoldfish said:


> What is the bag Beyoncés sister is waering called? It looks like a griet and speedy mirage made a baby? Maybe it's just the angle?


 
It's the Exotic Griet!


----------



## thatgurl

priss said:


> The Motard Firebird Raven is carrying was called pastel (color name).  The bag featured in Sex In the City (brown) was called neon (color name).
> 
> *A third Motard version was shown in purple, but never made it to production.*
> 
> 
> There were 2 additional Firebirds- Les Extrodinaires, Cartoon Firebird that were made of laser cut calf hair.
> 
> Retail on Motard Firebirds was about 5,500 UDS.  Retail on Cartoon Firebirds was about 8,200 USD.
> 
> I may have left something out.  TPF'ers, back me up on this or make corrections.



Now that one I may of had to have!  Does anyone have any pics of a prototype in purple?


----------



## LVLux

Finally LV in the white house???


----------



## FashionMIKE

LOL LVLux, Jackie O had LV 2 =]

These 2 are my favs lol


----------



## LVLux

I should have know Jackie O would have the best of LV-it seems odd to think about how many generations LV has been around!!!


----------



## JuiceBox

I don't know why but I always feel uncomfortable when I see Mariah in those jeans - they look too tight to be comfy!


----------



## ayla

JuiceBox said:


> I don't know why but I always feel uncomfortable when I see Mariah in those jeans - they look too tight to be comfy!



I was thinking that too !


----------



## Vuitton_nut

thatgurl said:


> Now that one I may of had to have!  Does anyone have any pics of a prototype in purple?







To me the color combo looks off.


----------



## thatgurl

Oh my:weird:

Not as pretty as I had envisioned it.  However, TY for the photo


----------



## MaRiL09

wow, kim kardashian looks skinnier in that pic with the shorts, especially in the face!


----------



## mammabyrdie

LVLux said:


> I should have know Jackie O would have the best of LV-it seems odd to think about how many generations LV has been around!!!



I know! I love seeing movies or t.v. shows from the 70's where someone has a LV piece.


----------



## m1nime

Kim K is looking smoking hot in those shorts.

Sienna needs to buy a decent pair of pants. Tights are an undergarment and should be worn that way. :s


----------



## priss

rica said:


> *This may be off topic but does anyone know the brand of kims sunglasses?*




Her glasses are by Jee Vice.  I'd better not get in trouble for helping you out!!  You'll owe me big


----------



## knasarae

JuiceBox said:


> I don't know why but I always feel uncomfortable when I see Mariah in those jeans - they look too tight to be comfy!


 
All of Mariah's clothes look too tight to be comfy.


----------



## MaRiL09

knasarae said:


> All of Mariah's clothes look too tight to be comfy.


 lol, I agree!!!


----------



## Sophia

Gah, I love Nicole!


----------



## bannYlein

Kim looks gooorgeous!!!!
And I love the golden suhali - one day I will go for a suhai lock it, one of the best bags!


----------



## thatgurl

m1nime said:


> Kim K is looking smoking hot in those shorts.
> *
> Sienna needs to buy a decent pair of pants.* Tights are an undergarment and should be worn that way. :s



I had to go back & look again!  I was too busy  over the bag. LOL However, you are right!


----------



## MaRiL09

What is Daisy Lowe wearing?


----------



## thatgurl

^^Not enough


----------



## LVenthusiast

You guys noticed that pic of Britney Spear's birthday party with toilet papers used as  tissues or maybe napkins?


----------



## m1nime

MaRiL09 said:


> What is Daisy Lowe wearing?


 
I think everyones thinking the same thing! HORRENDOUS.ush:

The pic of Elise Neal, I dont know who she is, but the dress looks fabulous on her, especially teamed with her Suhali Le Fab!


----------



## priss

Tameka "Tiny" Cottle (pictured with rapper T.I) is also wearing the gold Suhali belt.


----------



## Bag Fetish

That isnt a noe, that is a neverfull



> brightspot23


----------



## SuzanneVuitton

o i love the pics of angela simmons with her vernis alma! that must be the GM right? I have one but i don't think it looks that huge on me!
Or maybe she is super tiny!

Now i want to take out my alma but i have no where to go..maybe i'll just take her out her box to admire her!


----------



## gre8dane

^^^ How 'bout the grocery store?


----------



## gucci lover

mary j. looks great


----------



## SuzanneVuitton

gre8dane said:


> ^^^ How 'bout the grocery store?


 
It was closed yesterday!! Today i have school but i think it is a bit much to take my baby there  Have to wait till friday, gonna go shopppping!


----------



## Virginia

Holly's actually carrying a Trouville in that pix.. not Priscilla


----------



## MaRiL09

Brit Brit looks great!!!


----------



## helene80

Bag Fetish said:


> That isnt a noe, that is a neverfull


 
It is - and it looks gorgeous!!


----------



## priss

Virginia said:


> Holly's actually carrying a Trouville in that pix.. not Priscilla




I swear its the only bag she owns!!


----------



## MaRiL09

priss said:


> I swear its the only bag she owns!!


 I know lol, with Hef's money she could buy a crap load of LV!!!


----------



## priss

dag nabbit!!!

Im not sure who that is w/ Shauna, but she has on an even tackier version of those shoes Shauna always wears.  She must not be a true friend.  I know this: if my friend only owned one pair of shoes,  I certainly would not buy a similar pair.

I'm just sayin....


----------



## LVLux

MaRiL09 said:


> I know lol, with Hef's money she could buy a crap load of LV!!!



No he is an aquarius=tight wad w/his money-I read they even have to pay for the clothes they take from the playboy boutiques-who knows if it is true or not!


----------



## LVLux

priss said:


> dag nabbit!!!
> 
> Im not sure who that is w/ Shauna, but she has on an even tackier version of those shoes Shauna always wears.  She must not be a true friend.  I know this: if my friend only owned one pair of shoes,  I certainly would not buy a similar pair.
> 
> I'm just sayin....



She was on TMZ tonight and had a pair of them on that had a baby chandelier dangling in the platform portion and she said that she Made them herself-so maybe her friend is helping her promote her new pimp shoes!!!


----------



## bannYlein

I have to say,that I am not a great fan of britney's bag. It's one of the new collection,isn't it?


----------



## MaRiL09

LVLux said:


> No he is an aquarius=tight wad w/his money-I read they even have to pay for the clothes they take from the playboy boutiques-who knows if it is true or not!


 sucks for her, I mean imagine what they have to do to live there!!! lol


----------



## MaRiL09

Hey is miley carrying the speedy 35 or is the one she's carrying larger???


----------



## LVLux

MaRiL09 said:


> sucks for her, I mean imagine what they have to do to live there!!! lol



Well- after saying that last night their show was on and she was packing up to leave and had a small LV tote and the travel bag -I tried to get a pic on the TV screen so excuse this bad pic- I guess she does have more than one LV Bag!!!







I think she is really in love w/him!


----------



## MaRiL09

LVLux said:


> Ha-Ha funny play on words- you are
> 
> Well- after saying that last night their show was on and she was packing up to leave and had a small LV tote and the travel bag -I tried to get a pic on the TV screen so excuse this bad pic- I guess she does have more than one LV Bag!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think she is really in love w/him!


 
I agree, I think he should marry her and give her a baby, since that's what she really wants.


----------



## LVLux

I know- she has invested a huge part of her youth into him and I think he is being selfish to keep her around if he knows he is not going to committ to her-I think she is Originally from Oregon!

I notice she is changing her looks and trying to be more conservative in her dress maybe she wants him to know she can be a lady too??? I could not stand to have all of the other ladies around all the time and that is why his last wife left him -she was more introverted but Aquarius Men love to have pretty ladies around them all of the time- I should know- I am married to one who thinks he is HEF-LOL


----------



## MaRiL09

priss said:


> dag nabbit!!!
> 
> Im not sure who that is w/ Shauna, but she has on an even tackier version of those shoes Shauna always wears. She must not be a true friend. I know this: if my friend only owned one pair of shoes, I certainly would not buy a similar pair.
> 
> I'm just sayin....


 
I totally agree with you priss , oh and her friend is Taylor Wayne, she's in adult films according to http://dlisted.com!!! I wonder what Shauna Sand does???


----------



## MaRiL09

LVLux said:


> I know- she has invested a huge part of her youth into him and I think he is being selfish to keep her around if he knows he is not going to committ to her-I think she is Originally from Oregon!


 
yes, she's actually from alaska and grew up in oregon, and I think she worked at the hooters in beaverton or salem not sure.  But I am also from Oregon so that's why I know this, lol.


----------



## LVLux

MaRiL09 said:


> yes, she's actually from alaska and grew up in oregon, and I think she worked at the hooters in beaverton or salem not sure.  But I am also from Oregon so that's why I know this, lol.



Too Funny- so am I and I even had to go into that terrible Beaverton Hooter's and have some junky chili fries and chicken wings so that my husband could "watch a game in there" Yeah right- it was terrible!!!

I am born and raised in CA but have been here so long it is my home now!


----------



## MaRiL09

Yeah I live in Southern Oregon, so I have not been to the hooters in Beaverton, just in LA or Hollywood forget where.  The food was ok!!! LOL!!! But yeah I love holly she has great style, and she probably just likes to use her priscilla alot(maybe its her favorite bag?)


----------



## LVLux

It is a fun a bag- My daughter is the counselor at one of the Southern Oregon Schools and my kids graduated from them too- Enjoy your Senior Year!


----------



## MaRiL09

Oh really wow, thats cool!!! Thanks LVlux, its been great so far!!! I am excited I turn 18 next month!!!( can't wait to see what I get, hopefully lv!!!) lol


----------



## ayla

This is a fake.. :s


----------



## LV Slut

^^ I didn't know! I saw it on their website! Thats just too bad!


----------



## ayla

That's ok  

It just seems kind of silly to have that in the background of a wedding picture !


----------



## LV Slut

ayla said:


> That's ok
> 
> It just seems kind of silly to have that in the background of a wedding picture !


 
Totally Agree! I would have been better with a Mono Theda or something goldish.  Minus the fake bag its such a lovely wedding photo thou!


----------



## knasarae

LVLux said:


> Well- after saying that last night their show was on and she was packing up to leave and had a small LV tote and the travel bag -I tried to get a pic on the TV screen so excuse this bad pic- I guess she does have more than one LV Bag!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think she is really in love w/him!



I've also seen her carry a Damier Papilllon 30 on the show before.  I think the Trouville is just her favorite.  And I think she really loves him too..she's said she's always had a thing for older men.  She thinks Dr. Drew is sexy too.


----------



## luvmy3girls

Angela Simmons looks so cute..love her style!


----------



## babyhart

how can you tell if miley is carrying a 35 or 40 speedy?


----------



## luvmy3girls

Is Angela Simmons Vernis Alma a MM or GM?


----------



## H_addict

babyhart said:


> how can you tell if miley is carrying a 35 or 40 speedy?


 
Actually, Miley's speedy (in that pic) is 40cm - you can tell the size by the amount of LVs across the bag - in this case there are 5 LVs (making the bag 40cm). 35cm speedy only has 4 LVs across (does this make sense?).



	

		
			
		

		
	
 35cm vs 40cm


----------



## Zucnarf

I think so too..


----------



## sorichsopretty

britney looks fabulous!! i'm so glad she's back


----------



## just_jill325

H_addict said:


> Actually, Miley's speedy (in that pic) is 40cm - you can tell the size by the amount of LVs across the bag - in this case there are 5 LVs (making the bag 40cm). 35cm speedy only has 4 LVs across (does this make sense?).
> 
> View attachment 552586
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 35cm vs 40cm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 552587


 
yeah I was just going to say the same thing about Miley's bag. It is definitley a 40 not a 35.


----------



## priss

LVLux said:


> She was on TMZ tonight and had a pair of them on that had a baby chandelier dangling in the platform portion and she said that she Made them herself-so maybe her friend is helping her promote her new pimp shoes!!!



LVLux,

First, I  when I read "pimp shoes"

Now on to biz.

I'm not sure I feel about your post.  On the one hand, I'm sorta glad there is _some_ reason behind the shoes, other than her just thinking they are great shoes.  One the other hand I'm so disturbed that she is actually trying to market the (insert explicative here) things.  One the third hand, which I dont actually have and further adding to my quandry-I wonder why none of us ever figured out that fact that she MUST have been making those things herself.

DUH. I mean hey, we are all reasonable, intelligent people here.  And it should have occurred to us.  Is she buying the shoes and adding her "chandelier" to them?  Or does she have a lucite production center in her back yard and craft them from scratch?

On the fourth hand, which I also dont have, I am angry w/ myself for spending so much time writing this post.

I'm headed over to the Playground forum to bash some celebs for a quick pick-me-up.


*Inject my dry humor into this post, or it totally losses its intended effect.*


----------



## mikatee

Good eye, *ayla*!

OMG, the Miroir Speedy in gold is TDF! 
Talk about tempting !


----------



## priss

This is Jermain Dupree
Not exactly a "local" celebrity!!

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=553641&d=1222520586


----------



## babyhart

H_addict said:


> Actually, Miley's speedy (in that pic) is 40cm - you can tell the size by the amount of LVs across the bag - in this case there are 5 LVs (making the bag 40cm). 35cm speedy only has 4 LVs across (does this make sense?).
> 
> View attachment 552586
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 35cm vs 40cm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 552587


 
thanks Irene.  i read something about the number of LVs somewhere in the LV forum, but i don't recall the exact info.  but thank you for clarifying!!


----------



## OG_Baby

priss said:


> This is Jermain Dupree
> Not exactly a "local" celebrity!!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=553641&d=1222520586


 

I know...he's been around the music industry for quite some time.  He was the mastermind behind Kris Kross, Lil' Bow Wow, and even helped to put T.I.'s girlfriend Tiny's group, X-Scape, on the map....way back when.  

He is currently dating Janet Jackson.  Nonetheless, in Atlanta, he's considered the local boy who made good...with the help of his father Michael Mauldin of course, who is also very involved with the music industry.

That's what I meant by "local" celeb.


----------



## priss

This is Jazze Pha.

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=553640&d=1222520586


----------



## priss

The girl in the picture with Ne-Yo is wearing LV shoes.  They are the Tulipe Crisscross Wedge.


----------



## priss

Sorry, I forgot to attach the picture.  LV Tulipe Crisscross Wedge on Ne-Yo's companion.


----------



## bannYlein

Did you realize, that there is no celebrity with a watercolor speedy? 
If the last photo is a fake... 
Or did I miss something?


----------



## Purse4me6612

isn't the woman with ne-yo the lead singer from the pussycat dolls, nicole sherzinger?


----------



## OG_Baby

priss said:


> The girl in the picture with Ne-Yo is wearing LV shoes. They are the Tulipe Crisscross Wedge.


 

Yes she is...just wasn't sure.  She is Nicole Scherzinger, lead singer of the Pussycat Dolls....how odd is it that both are wearing LV shoes.  Do you all think it was planned, or just a coincidence?


----------



## priss

The Suhali in the Picture w/ Patti is hers.  She bought it while taping her TV show, so we all got to watch her purchase that beautiful bag!!


----------



## OnMyMiNd04

Is Jeffree Star's WC Speedy really fake? It doesn't look fake to me... if it is wow... a very good fake IMO.


----------



## ellerymae

No, it's real, my friend told me he said it's fake but on his photo caption he says it's real:

"the ONLY thing not FAKE about me is my Louis V. *****"


----------



## OnMyMiNd04

ellerymae said:


> No, it's real, my friend told me he said it's fake but on his photo caption he says it's real:
> 
> "the ONLY thing not FAKE about me is my Louis V. *****"


 
Oh ok!  That makes me feel better then...


----------



## Corie

That "girl" with the watercolor is a dude, and he is a singer and has his own record label! His name is Jeffree Star!!!!


----------



## LVLux

priss-she said she cut the baby chandelier inside the shoe so that she can see at night when she walks-LOL maybe they are a kit like the kids jewlery kits that come in a box and she glues all of the pieces together and then gets to chose the toy she wants to insert Maybe that is what she considers designing her own shoes!


----------



## priss

LVLux said:


> priss-she said she cut the baby chandelier inside the shoe so that she can see at night when she walks-LOL maybe they are a kit like the kids jewlery kits that come in a box and she glues all of the pieces together and then gets to chose the toy she wants to insert Maybe that is what she considers designing her own shoes!



Priss is currently gouging her eyes out ush:. She will not be able to read anymore commentary about Shanna and her shoes.

Priss will return momentarily.  

LOL.

Thanks, LVLux.


----------



## bannYlein

OMG,the last pic is sooo class!
I don't know her,but it looks very good with the 25


----------



## Bag Fetish

This bag is authentic, why would have reason to doubt? I'm sure the glaze looking so red is due to the picture itself and not because the bag is fake.




krinkles597 said:


> Miley Cyrus and a Speedy.  But I doubt the authenticity of this bag, as I do pretty much all of her bags.  The seal looks too bright red.  Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## bannYlein

I think also that it's authentic


----------



## LVLux

priss said:


> Priss is currently gouging her eyes out ush:. She will not be able to read anymore commentary about Shanna and her shoes.
> 
> Priss will return momentarily.
> 
> LOL.
> 
> Thanks, LVLux.



You know you are frantically searching the internet trying to find out where you can get your hands on a pair of these custome made shoes!!!


----------



## freshmess

Bag Fetish said:


> This bag is authentic, why would have reason to doubt? I'm sure the glaze looking so red is due to the picture itself and not because the bag is fake.


 
I agree, the saturation of colors in the picture must have been adjusted making the seal appear so bloody red.


----------



## Chanel1900

about miley cyrus....the seal is pretty red but i just bought a speedy 40 and my bag seal is pretty red too. i like the look of it.

also i doubt she would buy a fake bag...she has TONS of money


----------



## bronzebeauti

Im just soooo thrilled she is brave and got a 40.... Most people her size would go for the 25


----------



## j'aime_vuitton

Chanel1900 said:


> about miley cyrus....the seal is pretty red but i just bought a speedy 40 and my bag seal is pretty red too. i like the look of it.
> 
> also i doubt she would buy a fake bag...she has TONS of money


 I agree she's so big right now, what would be the point of a fake bag?


----------



## priss

Some bags have a more intense red seal than others.

Why has our poor thread lost so much lustre since the separation of pics and comments? .
Its like we post every 4th day around here, lol


----------



## LVLux

I know all of the energy is gone and so if the fun!:tumbleweed:


----------



## linds0262

^ I agree!! No one posts anymore!!


----------



## bannYlein

But I will leave my comment anyway  
I love the pic with Alicia,it looks great IMO,the combination is well chosen


----------



## priss

Kelly Pickler looks like a bobble head doll!!

I'm just saying.


----------



## bannYlein

Britney is alwas with the same bag -.-
booooring


----------



## vhsethan

The Spears family just seems down to earth with their shopping/handbags....Brit has carried that Louis for quite some time...and when her sister had her Louis she also used it forever.

I've never seen Lynn with a bag nicer than Coach, she always carries Dooneys.  Which is strange, because they really do have SO MUCH money!


----------



## Winnie08

Wow, Ashley Tisdale has treated herself to the Speedy Cube! It seems like she would buy a LV purse every month and most of her LVs are on the higher end as well! Wish I am as well-off as she is and she is only in her early 20s!!


----------



## lvforever1115

I love all Ashley Tisdale's bags. She has awesome style. not to mention that i am a HUGE fan of hers.


----------



## gucci lover

Britney has had that LV for about a month [right before the VMA's] I don't think she should retire it already.  That bag really fits her.


----------



## SuzanneVuitton

gosh ashley looks fierce!


----------



## bannYlein

vhsethan said:


> The Spears family just seems down to earth with their shopping/handbags....Brit has carried that Louis for quite some time...and when her sister had her Louis she also used it forever.
> 
> I've never seen Lynn with a bag nicer than Coach, she always carries Dooneys.  Which is strange, because they really do have SO MUCH money!



I don't know Dooney. Is it an American label?


----------



## ahertz

Winnie08 said:


> Wow, Ashley Tisdale has treated herself to the Speedy Cube! It seems like she would buy a LV purse every month and most of her LVs are on the higher end as well! Wish I am as well-off as she is and she is only in her early 20s!!



I bet she doesn't pay for all of them. We should all be so lucky.


----------



## LVLux

I don't know-LV is so darn tight and stuck up with who they want to represent them I bet everyone has to pay for them-LOL!!!


----------



## John 5

Does anyone know what brand Holly M's jeans are?


----------



## ahertz

^^ I think they're people's liberation.


----------



## Lv-nowwhat

bannYlein said:


> I don't know Dooney. Is it an American label?


 
Yes Doony and Bourke   they have a website and have a lot of bags.  Some are cute.


----------



## m1nime

This Jim jones guy looks like a total d**khead! LOL


----------



## m1nime

OH and to add - I love Jessicas S dress - the colour and the cut look great!


----------



## luvmy3girls

nothing looks better than a big ol mono speedy...so you guys think Miley's is a 40? Looks like a 35 to me.


----------



## priss

Did Vanessa  Minillio's legs get caught in a cat fight?  They make spray  for that very reason.  I use a camo spray and I am nobody famous- well not outside my own mind anyway!


----------



## priss

luvmy3girls said:


> nothing looks better than a big ol mono speedy...so you guys think Miley's is a 40? Looks like a 35 to me.



Its a 40 count the number of "LV"'s across and you'll see it has one too many to be a 35.


----------



## ayla

HAHAHA OJ Simpson modelling picture !


----------



## BagAngel

ayla said:


> HAHAHA OJ Simpson modelling picture !


 
Haha, all he will be modelling now is a prison outfit! Karma!


----------



## luvmy3girls

priss said:


> Its a 40 count the number of "LV"'s across and you'll see it has one too many to be a 35.


 Ya..your right. I'm just surprised it doesnt look that huge on her.


----------



## ayla

BagAngel said:


> Haha, all he will be modelling now is a prison outfit! Karma!



He earned it..


----------



## Kelelanna

Is that a tag still hanging from Rihanna's jacket...


----------



## Kelelanna

I love Vanessa's scarf... can anyone ID it...


----------



## couture2387

FashionMike: Thanks for all the McCain photos!  I love her taste in bags!


----------



## FashionMIKE

couture2387 said:


> FashionMike: Thanks for all the McCain photos!  I love her taste in bags!




Not a prob.  It seems as if a mod has removed a lot of the ones with Cindy and her white mahina. IDK why tho, wuteverrr


----------



## priss

Kelelanna said:


> Is that a tag still hanging from Rihanna's jacket...



*I was thinking the same thing*

 Certainly, Rianna isn't going to wear it and take it back!!  It looks like an intermix tag.  We should give them a heads up considering her financial troubles recently.


----------



## LVLux

maybe she puts an airline tag on it incase she misplaces it when traveling


----------



## Kristen

vhsethan said:


> The Spears family just seems down to earth with their shopping/handbags....Brit has carried that Louis for quite some time...and when her sister had her Louis she also used it forever.
> 
> I've never seen Lynn with a bag nicer than Coach, she always carries Dooneys.  Which is strange, because they really do have SO MUCH money!



I dont think you should carry a really expensive bag just because you have a lot of money. I think you should carry what you like. If Lynn likes Dooney then whats wrong with that?


----------



## priss

Rianna's coat is from Intermix as I suspected.  I found it on their website.


----------



## gucci lover

FashionMIKE said:


> Not a prob. It seems as if a mod has removed a lot of the ones with Cindy and her white mahina. IDK why tho, wuteverrr


 
Really? Hmmm, i wonder why... i  that bag.  I took my son to the doctors office tonight for a follow up on his stitches; and then all of a sudden a lady walks in with the gris mahina   TDF!!!!


----------



## FashionMIKE

gucci lover said:


> Really? Hmmm, i wonder why... i  that bag. I took my son to the doctors office tonight for a follow up on his stitches; and then all of a sudden a lady walks in with the gris mahina  TDF!!!!


 

She wears it so well.  I am going to put the pics back up laterr and if they take them down again than this forum is .  Let's hope not.


----------



## LVLux

Maybe it was a tpfer that asked to have threir pics removed??? Wouldn't that be crazy!!!


----------



## FashionMIKE

LVLux said:


> Maybe it was a tpfer that asked to have threir pics removed??? Wouldn't that be crazy!!!



lol I hope people don't suck that much lolll.


----------



## gucci lover

Do you think it might have to do with TPF's policy regarding the campaign?  
haha i guess i'll stop asking why .... LOL


----------



## FashionMIKE

gucci lover said:


> Do you think it might have to do with TPF's policy regarding the campaign?
> haha i guess i'll stop asking why .... LOL




but I'm not promoting them!  I am just proving they have styleee, something a first lady should have lol.


----------



## Mattd7474

I wonder why LV.com does NOT have those tall runway shoes for this f/w up...

LOVE THEM! (LMM's post)


----------



## SuzanneVuitton

i love kelly's scraf! aargh i want one, why is that damn thing so expensive!!


----------



## LVLux

Fashionmike after reading the post reolitical material I am sure of it-best to leave it alone or they say you'reeeeeeeee outtttttttttaaaaaaaa hereeeeeeeee if the post gets put up again-I mean not you necessarily but anyone that posts political material.  They were good pics though and maybe after the election can be reposted???


----------



## priss

FashionMIKE said:


> but I'm not promoting them! I am just proving they have styleee, something a first lady should have lol.


 

Lord knows the current one doesnt.  And for the record, I am not saying it because of her party. Im saying it because that woman blends in with white paint her style is so awful.


----------



## ig1s

Britney really love her comete...


----------



## deluxeduck

FashionMIKE said:


> French Magazine



i think this is Daphne Guinness.


----------



## John 5

LVLux said:


> Fashionmike after reading the post reolitical material I am sure of it-best to leave it alone or they say you'reeeeeeeee outtttttttttaaaaaaaa hereeeeeeeee if the post gets put up again-I mean not you necessarily but anyone that posts political material.  They were good pics though and maybe after the election can be reposted???



None of Mike's pics were deleted for any type of political bias or any other reason like that... I had re-uploaded them as they weren't uploaded using the file attachment tool and had simply missed adding the two pics in that post.

Let's please move on and be mature about this.


----------



## H_addict

Daphne Guinness = 



Mizi Vienna looks like it was made for Kim! It just suits her really well, IMO.


----------



## priss

Could Cassidy Gifford look anymore like Frank?  Good Lord!!

Hey, do we have an old friend back on the forum?


----------



## LVLux

FashionMIKE said:


> but I'm not promoting them!  I am just proving they have styleee, something a first lady should have lol.



Definitely John-I was only responding to this quote  and others about reposting them after reading the thread on political material not being posted and was in no way being immature or disrespectful - I thought I was being informative in a fun way rather than heavy handed.   Fmike mentioned he was maybe going to post them one more time so I was sharing what I had read earlier that reposting would be a violation.  Please do not think otherwise. Someone else first raised the question as to maybe it was due to them being political in nature and maybe this was why and after I read the thread and it said do not repost so just gave a heads up to make sure they were not reposted. I also said maybe it was a tpfer that asked for them to be removed becasue they were a member -just light hearted on all of it. It is the comments section for crying out loud!


----------



## lvmhgirl

lunatwinkle said:


> Sean Connery is the new face of LV. Photographed by Annie Leibowitz.





 Dreamy!!!


----------



## sweetbubble

H_addict said:


> Daphne Guinness =
> 
> 
> 
> Mizi Vienna looks like it was made for Kim! It just suits her really well, IMO.


 agree, IMO, two LVs glow on her, one is the Mizi , the other is the white Suhali Lockit.


----------



## Bunnyjoy

ayla said:


> This is a fake.. :s


 
why is that a fake?


----------



## Chaneller

^ Those handles look too long to me.


----------



## yourkie0215

Yeah the handels look very long. Is that a patina or is the PU leather?


----------



## yourkie0215

These shoes are just Fabulous. Are they by Gucci?






And what size Hermes is this? It's HUGE!


----------



## IHeartCoach

yourkie0215 said:


> These shoes are just Fabulous. Are they by Gucci?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what size Hermes is this? It's HUGE!


 
The shoes look like Lanvin to me but I am probably very wrong. LOL


----------



## Bunnyjoy

Chaneller said:


> ^ Those handles look too long to me.


 
oh wow! yeah! i never noticed! haha!


----------



## Winnie08

John Mayer looks good with his Monogramouflage Keepall! But is it just me or has John seems to have lost a bit of weight lately? Or is it that he has been this slim all along?


----------



## LVLux

I thought he looked slimmer too and has the Keepall right out front-maybe he looks thinner w/out his mop of hair???


----------



## Winnie08

LVLux said:


> I thought he looked slimmer too and has the Keepall right out front-maybe he looks thinner w/out his mop of hair???


 Mmmmm....yeah John's ultra short hair could be attributing to his slim silhoutte. U know, at one glance, that picture of John bears a slight resemblence to Wentworth Miller, duncha think?


----------



## LVLux

u r right maybe he is going for an edgier look after acting like a dork for the last year everytime he was on TMZ!


----------



## yourkie0215

Great pic of John Mayer. And that Keepall is gorgeous, Love how it can be used as a unisex bag.


----------



## Mattd7474

I love those pulp and jokes bags on those action shots!


----------



## mercx5

H_Addict's pics on the pulp and joke bags are priceless.  2 of my fave bags.  The Duderanch looks so cool.


----------



## LVLux

where r the pics posted at?


----------



## ellerymae

I love how Britney buys a bag and uses it for a long time, unlike everyone else who has a different bag every day. Like last year when she had that white one, which I think was Versace but I really don't know, but she used it for a long time.


----------



## sarahloveslouis

ellerymae said:


> I love how Britney buys a bag and uses it for a long time, unlike everyone else who has a different bag every day. Like last year when she had that white one, which I think was Versace but I really don't know, but she used it for a long time.


 
I remember her Versace bag phase! I really liked that bag.


----------



## sarahloveslouis

Bunnyjoy said:


> why is that a fake?


 
Colors, shape, handle length, leather color... the list goes on... lol


----------



## deelaa

*H_addict* you did again:coolpics:........celebs or not those pics are fantabulous!!!


----------



## priss

sarahloveslouis said:


> I remember her Versace bag phase! I really liked that bag.


 

Versace Medusa.  And her personal assistant had one also.  They were photog'ed everywhere with those bags!!


----------



## just_jill325

awww Brit looks soo good! her figure is back! I'd like to get like this again! ah...britney as my weight-loss inspiration! LOL


----------



## Iluvbags

SuzanneVuitton said:


> o i love the pics of angela simmons with her vernis alma! that must be the GM right? I have one but i don't think it looks that huge on me!
> Or maybe she is super tiny!
> 
> Now i want to take out my alma but i have no where to go..maybe i'll just take her out her box to admire her!


 
I was just looking at that pic myself.  I think its the GM.  I love it.  Its huge but still workable


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Kelelanna said:


> Is that a tag still hanging from Rihanna's jacket...



I noticed it too, maybe she just got the coat. As much as this chick shops, I don't think she's hard up for money.


----------



## JuiceBox

Wth is Hayden wearing? It doesn't suit her at all...


----------



## aoibheann

deelaa said:


> *H_addict* you did again:coolpics:........celebs or not those pics are fantabulous!!!


 

Are they just random women???? I would die a thousand deaths if someone took my pic, just cause i was carrying LV and posted it on the internet........ I think maybe their faces should be blured out or something!


----------



## serene

hayden panettiere looks like scarlett! I didn't look who she was at first and thought right away that hey, she's still cute and fab!


----------



## irishlass1029

Which size is this?  The 26?


----------



## JuicyBag

just_jill325 said:


> awww Brit looks soo good! her figure is back! I'd like to get like this again! ah...britney as my weight-loss inspiration! LOL



Wow she looks good and her figure is great  and her bag


----------



## Caribeandiva

Jada look fabulous with those red boots!


----------



## keishapie1973

I agree!!


----------



## ayla

I love Shilpa Shetty.. she's so pretty !


----------



## JuicyBag

ayla said:


> I love Shilpa Shetty.. she's so pretty !



She looks awesome  and her clutch is so beautiful


----------



## lvusr1

irishlass1029 said:


> Which size is this?  The 26?



Yup. Definitely the 26.


----------



## aillae

yourkie0215 said:


> These shoes are just Fabulous. Are they by Gucci?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what size Hermes is this? It's HUGE!



One Word:
GIANT!

Lol, there's really no other way to describe it. It seems to be used for travel purposes. That's crazy. You can literally fit your whole luggage full of clothes in there. And then some.

It's quite beautiful though. And she looks absolutely glamorous.

Here's another picture of the slightly smaller GIANT Birkin in solid light blue: 





By the way, the girl on the right looks gorgeous with the leopard shawl. I'll be paranoid of that getting all static-y and snagging into my clothes and hair. It's so beautiful though.


----------



## vivicy

Does anyone know what LV Kirsten Johnson is holding?


----------



## OG_Baby

aillae said:


> One Word:
> GIANT!
> 
> Lol, there's really no other way to describe it. It seems to be used for travel purposes. That's crazy. You can literally fit your whole luggage full of clothes in there. And then some.
> 
> It's quite beautiful though. And she looks absolutely glamorous.
> 
> Here's another picture of the slightly smaller GIANT Birkin in solid light blue:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, the girl on the right looks gorgeous with the leopard shawl. I'll be paranoid of that getting all static-y and snagging into my clothes and hair. It's so beautiful though.


 

That is a Super-sized Kelly for travel, not a Birkin.


----------



## PretaPorterChic




----------



## PretaPorterChic

Monica


----------



## Caribeandiva

PretaPorterChic said:


> Monica


 Gorgeous but I think these pics belong to the pictures only thread (unless you posted them there already).


----------



## gucci lover

monica looks good.  love the way she carries it, the whole look works!


----------



## aillae

Whoa, Monica! Where the heck has she been? She looks great!


----------



## Winnie08

Does anyone know how tall Monica is? The Paris Cube 30 doesn't look that gigantic on her as compared to pics I have seen of the same bag being toted by others. There was a pic of her carrying the Monogramouflage Speedy 35 which suits her better, IMO. So I guess she must be really tall to be able to pull off the size 35 look.


----------



## priss

Winnie08 said:


> Does anyone know how tall Monica is? The Paris Cube 30 doesn't look that gigantic on her as compared to pics I have seen of the same bag being toted by others. There was a pic of her carrying the Monogramouflage Speedy 35 which suits her better, IMO. So I guess she must be really tall to be able to pull off the size 35 look.


 

I think she's 5'6- 5'7.


----------



## priss

The Vietnamese celeb has on LV shoes too.


----------



## H_addict

aillae said:


> By the way, the girl on the right looks gorgeous with *the leopard shawl. I'll be paranoid of that getting all static-y and snagging into my clothes and hair.* It's so beautiful though.


 

The shawl won't get _static-y_ because it's made of all natural fibers (cashemere/silk blend). I've worn mine together with pretty much every fabric out there and it has never snagged into my clothes or hair so, if you have one, go ahead and enjoy it! It's as light as a feather but so warm and cozy!


----------



## AudreyII

PretaPorterChic said:


> Monica


 
Does anyone know who makes this jacket, I love it!


----------



## Karenada

editor of russia's harper bazar is really pretty and love her style.


----------



## latinmalemodel

yourkie0215 said:


> These shoes are just Fabulous. Are they by Gucci?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what size Hermes is this? It's HUGE!



I think the shoes are by Versace and the the bag looks like a 50cm HAC correct me if im wrong...


----------



## LVLux

Sewon said:


> That is a Super-sized Kelly for travel, not a Birkin.



I just adore the look of the young woman on the right-she looks beautiful in every scarf she puts on!


----------



## SuzanneVuitton

Ugh i saw that on tv and i was disgusted lol! they seem like nice people but now i can only think about that _thing_ when i see them on tv
that fabric must be fake..


----------



## Bag Fetish

that is fake         >>>> Sarah Palins 7 year old daughter - bag looks fake to me.


----------



## Caribeandiva

monokuro said:


> Was watching "The Game" on CWtv.com and I saw Robin Givens carrying this bag. ^^;
> 
> View attachment 577442
> 
> 
> Even tho it was on TV.. still cute!



I love that show! Now I really want that bag.


----------



## keishapie1973

I saw the azur speedy on The Game too.  I just started watching the show this season after my dh encouraged me to watch it.  I love looking at their fashions.


----------



## Love LV

vivicy said:


> Does anyone know what LV Kirsten Johnson is holding?


 

Sorry, don't know the name of it, but I'm pretty sure that's the same clutch I have (check out my collection (link below) - in the LV pic page 1) that I had purchased from the boutique about 15 - 18 years ago???  Yikes!!!

Absolutely love it!  Still my favorite clutch to date!

Sorry forgot to add it's been discontinued - don't know for how long now.....


----------



## ritaki

from* caramelly*... who is Tiny? I'm from Greece and I never have seen her before.


----------



## ayla

^ She's the baby mama of the rapper TI. 

If only I was TI's baby mama.. he could be my LV daddy !


----------



## ritaki

ayla said:


> ^ She's the baby mama of the rapper TI.
> 
> If only I was TI's baby mama.. he could be my LV daddy !


thanks.


----------



## LVenthusiast

Keshia Knight Puliam is looking so beautiful!  I can't believe that's Rudy from the Cosby Show.


----------



## FashionMIKE

Tiny looks so bad lol.


----------



## keishapie1973

LVenthusiast said:


> Keshia Knight Puliam is looking so beautiful! I can't believe that's Rudy from the Cosby Show.


 
I agree that she turned out to be quite a beautiful young woman.


----------



## knasarae

ayla said:


> ^ She's the baby mama of the rapper TI.
> 
> If only I was TI's baby mama.. he could be my LV daddy !


 
Tiny was also part of a female R&B group called X-scape back in the 90's.


----------



## Tookata

AudreyII said:


> Does anyone know who makes this jacket, I love it!




The jacket is by *Prada* from Fall/Winter 08 sports collection.   I like it, too.


----------



## gucci lover

Wow i love that pic of Victoria Beckham.  She's in flip flops and a foldable chair


----------



## priss

Why has Tiny never visited a professional colorist?  She had awful hair color in Excape and she still does.  I mean for goodness sake.  For the cost of one LV accessory she can get a professional hair color job.


----------



## linds0262

omg love the leo scarf in the Pics thread! The violet is so vibrant!


----------



## BagAngel

What bag is Miroslava Duma carrying? TIA!


----------



## H_addict

^^^ YSL 

(if you are talking about this bag ---> 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 )

Thanks it's gorgeous!


----------



## speyta

I'm loving Miroslava Duma's style. I never really gave the violet leopard scarf that much attention but it looks really vibrant and pretty on her. Yet another item added to my never ending wishlist .


----------



## Salma24

omg, I love the violet leopard scarf too!
But its ridiculously pricey right?
Or can this be justified?
I'm so in love with it now, it looks amazing in that pic.


----------



## H_addict

^^^ Leo scarf is about US$725.00 - US$750.00 (not too bad IMO for a staple item).


----------



## LVLux

I am in with her face: Miroslava Duma It has been years since I have seen a face that it this soft & beautiful-Has she been in any movies or does she model for a Designer??? I will google her now!
I have this scarf but it is stiffer than the brown and does not look this good on me-LOL


----------



## linds0262

I have the violet as well and dont feel like it looks as good on me as it does her!! 

And yes, that girl is beautiful! Love her bag too!


----------



## LVLux

Must be why she get's paid the big bucks!!!


----------



## H_addict

She is a special events correspondent for Russian Bazaar, *LVLux*. If I am not mistaken, she is about 23 years old. Her father and husband are both very wealthy businessmen in Russia.


----------



## LVLux

Thank you H_addict -you dig up the most incredible LV pics  I saw the first one you posted of her and just think she has a very natural beauty to her-it seems like so many these days are so implanted w/silcone in their faces and bodies they all look the same but she has such a classic look!
I did google her and did not find much so  for the info!


----------



## H_addict

My pleasure!


----------



## LVLux

Wow, she looks tall in this last pic next to the poster -other pics made her look like she was under 5'4-I guess all of that Chanel & LV would make anyone look taller and more beautiful!!!


----------



## Salma24

ok, I just ordered the Violet Leopard Scarf!
Thank you - I love all you enablers!


----------



## LVLux

Let us know if it is soft or a little more gauzy-the one I just got is not as soft as my Leopard/brown one!

Congrat's!!!


----------



## Salma24

I will definitely let you know!


----------



## sweetlove

VB looks stunning when she's dressed down! 

As for Miroslava, that girl really fascinates me.. hope we'll be seeing much more of her


----------



## ayla

Heidi has such great bags and shoes, her boots are sooo adorable ! 

..too bad the bags and shoes and all her accessories don't fully compensate ..


----------



## mammabyrdie

ayla said:


> Heidi has such great bags and shoes, her boots are sooo adorable !
> 
> ..too bad the bags and shoes and all her accessories don't fully compensate ..


----------



## nekkid

anyone know the size of her speedy? it looks like a 30, but possibly a 35! it looks great on her.


----------



## paije

H_addict said:


> The shawl won't get _static-y_ because it's made of all natural fibers (cashemere/silk blend). I've worn mine together with pretty much every fabric out there and it has never snagged into my clothes or hair so, if you have one, go ahead and enjoy it! It's as light as a feather but so warm and cozy!


 

I snagged mine on my watch!  No idea how, but now it has a long thread pulled in it, but the design is so busy it's not noticeable anyway.


----------



## Bag Fetish

Its more like a 35 or 40.for sure its not a 30





nekkid said:


> anyone know the size of her speedy? it looks like a 30, but possibly a 35! it looks great on her.


----------



## Bag Fetish

here is a better pic, 
Miley Cruse with Mono Canvas Speedy 35
 		  		 		 			  			 				 					Attached Thumbnails 					 					




nekkid said:


> anyone know the size of her speedy? it looks like a 30, but possibly a 35! it looks great on her.


----------



## BagAngel

Yes pretty sure it is a 35!


----------



## LVKeepallfan

^^I agree!


----------



## monokuro

It looks like a 40 to me! ><


----------



## H_addict

Miley's bag is 40cm. See this post: http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vu...-lvs-comments-only-344351-14.html#post8063321


----------



## taniherd

Stacey Dash is so pretty.  Her outfit & MC Speedy...very classy.


----------



## sweetlove

I love Stacey Dash - I can't believe that woman is in her forties. I just watched Clueless today actually - I love that movie


----------



## taniherd

In her 40's??  No way!  She looks really good for her age....I thought she was in her early to mid 30's.


----------



## sweetlove

According to wikipedia, she's born in 1966. Now that's some good genes!


----------



## mikatee

Stacey Dash's Speedy's tan looks as glam as her own.


----------



## deelaa

Stacy dash does look good........I hope to age as gracefully as she has.


----------



## deelaa

tauketula said:


> I agree that she turned out to be quite a beautiful young woman.


 
Yes she did, glad she turned out to be more than just another child star.....


----------



## Caribeandiva

I can't see Nicole's picture with her lockit.


----------



## knasarae

deelaa said:


> Stacy dash does look good........I hope to age as gracefully as she has.



Girl me too! You know she was already pushing 30 when she did Clueless.  Her genes are phenomenal!


----------



## Gzuzdude08

Stacey Dash is so hot!!!


----------



## JennaMcDowell

Addy said:


> Hello and welcome to the new Celebrities and Their LVs thread !
> 
> Since we've had some issues with our previous threads, let's set out some ground rules.
> 
> *1) *Please post COMMENTS ONLY in this thread. Pictures belong here - http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton/celebrities-and-their-lvs-pics-only-344348.html
> 
> *2) *Be respectful of other posters *AT ALL TIMES*. Do not make us deprive you of celebrities again.
> 
> *3)* Post pictures using the file attachment tool to upload photos! Hotlinking photos means that links may either stop working or you are taking away from someone else's photo hosting services.
> 
> *4) *Please name the celebrity and the bag used, it you need help, repost in the comments thread so that someone can help you out.
> 
> 
> 
> If you require assistance, please PM any of the sub-forum Mods [H_Addict, Ayla, John 5, Selena, Traci, Addy, Sunshine, Lee69 or BagAngel] - we will be happy to help you.
> 
> 
> 
> This continuation of this thread - http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton/celebrities-and-their-lv-302471.html?highlight=celebs






I cant PM.. i dont know why!!! what werre you needing??


----------



## linds0262

Love the pics of the girl w/ her leopard scarf! She has the best taste!!


----------



## yellowtulip

Miley is so cute!


----------



## yellowtulip

aillae said:


>



love the outfit that was put together here by the girl on the right. reminds me of a young camilla belle! simply gorgeous.


----------



## paije

^ she loves that scarf doesn't she! I do too, so glad I got one.

I've never seen a celebrity with a WC speedy or Papillon?


----------



## lovely_bag

what's the name of the bag with kelly brook leaving the car?

it looks like a beauty case but I could not find it on louisvuitton.com

I would love to see how it looks inside.
http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=588379&d=1226009866

thank you!


----------



## blazedog

lovely_bag said:


> what's the name of the bag with kelly brook leaving the car?
> 
> it looks like a beauty case but I could not find it on louisvuitton.com
> 
> I would love to see how it looks inside.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=588379&d=1226009866
> 
> thank you!



It looks like the Nice and it is fitted inside with things to hold 

bottles.http://www.eluxury.com/estore/browse/product_detail.jsp?id=10503824


----------



## Winnie08

Seems that the Monogramouflage collection appeals more to guys than ladies. Kobe Byrant, John Mayer and Chris Brown all have the Monogramouflage Keepall and now Bathalzar Getty has the Monogramouflage stole!


----------



## mikatee

What is the name of the scarf/shawl Rihanna was wearing in that recent picture?


----------



## bannYlein

paije said:


> ^ she loves that scarf doesn't she! I do too, so glad I got one.
> 
> I've never seen a celebrity with a WC speedy or Papillon?



This is a very good question and I also already have asked myself why don't we see any celebrity with WCs?!


----------



## ayla

^ There was one.. it's somewhere in the thread, the lady had the WC speedy right on the basketball floor !


----------



## futurerichGirl!

Who is the woman with the perfo speed on the last page?


----------



## LVLux

I never wanted a perfo speedy till I saw that cool pic!


----------



## LVLux

bannYlein said:


> This is a very good question and I also already have asked myself why don't we see any celebrity with WCs?!



Kobe Bryant's wife had the exotic WC bag too.


----------



## H_addict

futurerichGirl! said:


> Who is the woman with the perfo speed on the last page?


 

She is a Russian TV personality. I will post her name once it comes to me.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

What kind of Scarf is Rihanna wearing? I looked on LV's site but didn't see it? Thank You!


----------



## lovely_bag

Brandy needs new jeans 

is it a Tivoli bag on the pic?

thank you !


----------



## taniherd

lovely_bag said:


> Brandy needs new jeans
> 
> is it a Tivoli bag on the pic?
> 
> thank you !


 
Yeah I know...don't like that...ripped jeans style.  
I think it's the Palermo GM.


----------



## priss

Is that picture of LisaRaye McCoy Misick her promo shot, or an LV ad?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

priss said:


> Is that picture of LisaRaye McCoy Misick her promo shot, or an LV ad?



It was part of the photo shoot she did for Essence Magazine


----------



## priss

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> It was part of the photo shoot she did for Essence Magazine


 

Thanks, Which one?  With Beyonce on the cover?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

priss said:


> Thanks, Which one?  With Beyonce on the cover?



No, I think it was about two or three issues ago, around the time she was having all the drama with her husband


----------



## Label Addict

I think Rhianna's scarf is the new Mahina scarf there are a couple of versions though


----------



## PrincessMe

OMG I cannot get over Brandy's outfit and  Shauna Sands?!? wow 
:


----------



## M_Butterfly

H_addict said:


> She is a Russian TV personality. I will post her name once it comes to me.


 

The woman with the Perfo made me feel good about having the perfo speedy.  IT looks so good on her.  I wish I look that good.


----------



## Label Addict

Madonna wearing Vuitton to a Gucci event is pretty inappropriate IMO especially as Gucci have worked with Madonna before


----------



## OnMyMiNd04

Mary J Blige looks absolutely AMAZING! Thank goodness PETA wasn't attending that event haha. Look at what they did to Lindsay... imagine all of that fur ruined EEK!


----------



## H_addict

Label Addict said:


> Madonna wearing Vuitton to a Gucci event is pretty inappropriate IMO especially as Gucci have worked with Madonna before


 
Isn't Madge on board with LV now to help them design some new stuff?


----------



## taniherd

OnMyMiNd04 said:


> Mary J Blige looks absolutely AMAZING! Thank goodness PETA wasn't attending that event haha. Look at what they did to Lindsay... imagine all of that fur ruined EEK!



  Soo true.


----------



## gucci lover

no offense to anyone who likes this but Madonna looks like 'walking grass' 



PrincessMe said:


> madonna wearing louis vuitton


----------



## shoppaholic

^^ I agree... ewww..
I love the shoes though


----------



## Label Addict

H_addict said:


> Isn't Madge on board with LV now to help them design some new stuff?


 
She's doing the S/S ad campaign.


----------



## H_addict

gucci lover said:


> no offense to anyone who likes this but Madonna looks like 'walking grass'


 
I don't think much of her outfit (never really been a big fan of LV's RTW period) and also Madonna has never really been the best styled woman out there, IMO. Ever. So when it comes to her red carpet/event appearances, one can't really expect much.ush:


----------



## priss

I thought the same thing about MJB.  Say what you want about fur, that heffa is fierce!!


----------



## LVCRAZED

gucci lover said:


> no offense to anyone who likes this but Madonna looks like 'walking grass'



ITA!!!!!!!!! 


She looks like a cross between *"The Green Giant" and "Peter Pan"!!!*


----------



## princessDD

Does Shanna Sand in post #409 look similar to former member of Danity Kane, Aubrey O'Day?


----------



## ayla

^ Definitely ! Perhaps she is a good indicator of how Aubrey may age ?


----------



## OnMyMiNd04

princessDD said:


> Does Shanna Sand in post #409 look similar to former member of Danity Kane, Aubrey O'Day?


 
OMG YES!... I thought that when I saw those pics of her... they look JUST A LIKE!


----------



## OnMyMiNd04

Cameron should get her side mirror fixed lol.


----------



## mercx5

Someone (ludacris?) behind Monica and Common is wearing the Monogramouflage Reversible Jacket!!  Anyone has a close up on that???


----------



## heychar

H_Addict i have no idea who that celebrity is that you have posted lots of pics of with the leo scarves but she looks lovely in each one


----------



## LVpug

Does alicia keys have the violet demin shawl on?


----------



## Cheryl24

mercx5 said:


> Someone (ludacris?) behind Monica and Common is wearing the Monogramouflage Reversible Jacket!!  Anyone has a close up on that???



Found one!


----------



## taniherd

That's Rocko...Monica's fiance.  I think he's a rapper.


----------



## gucci lover

Monica LOVES LOVES her LV's


----------



## PrincessMe

Love this look~ i cant believe how in LVOE with epi I am


----------



## mercx5

luvpurses24 said:


> Found one!


 
Thanks you very much.


----------



## lovely_bag

Madonna = the upcoming LV testimonial?

I don't see it - the LV of her in the pic with MC white Alma(?).


----------



## BagAngel

This isn't the LV Sprouse Leo scarf, can anyone identify please?


----------



## habibty

BagAngel:

Yup it isn't. I've seen an older picture of her with same scarf and it's not LV. Think it's Dolce & Gabbana


----------



## BagAngel

Thanks Habibty


----------



## LVLux

I saw Kim Kardashin wearing this scarf once too and wondered who it was made by since it looks so similiar to the SS-Mystery Solved


----------



## mrs moulds

It has been a few years ago when I saw 
Stacey Dash in person, trust me, she is ageless. 
She is really beautiful!


----------



## OnMyMiNd04

Heidi and Spencer are such show offs... It's okay to love LV, but they show it off. There was a pic in the old celeb thread where Spencer had LV everything... and he made sure everything was sticking out for the picture. Call me a hater, but they make me sick.


----------



## edsbgrl

LVLux said:


> I should have know Jackie O would have the best of LV-it seems odd to think about how many generations LV has been around!!!


 
Does anyone have a pic of Jackie and her LV?  Would love to see! Can only find the one I posted in the pic sub forum that I can't seem to make any larger.


----------



## tallymia

Rihanna's Galliera Azur is GM, right?


----------



## ayla

^ I believe so ! It's massive !


----------



## lovely_bag

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=612596&stc=1&d=1228593993

is this a spedy 30 damier ebene?
or 35?


----------



## ayla

^ That's a mini lin speedy, so it's a 30.


----------



## lovely_bag

ayla said:


> ^ That's a mini lin speedy, so it's a 30.


thank you! recently I get to notice the mini lin more and more ... 

and sorry for the missing "e" in the speedy. :shame:


----------



## lovely_bag

cameron diaz has a white purse - it seems to be the fabouleux, is it the back of the purse she is showing to the camera?

the fabouleux on lv.com shows a golden closure and lots of golden rivets which I actually don't like so much. 

I would like a fabouleux like cameron's.

do you have any clue, what type of fabouleux it is?


----------



## LVadict424

I noticed Nicky Hilton was at Mr. Chow... It's the AWESOMEST restaurant ever! lol


----------



## John 5

lovely_bag said:


> cameron diaz has a white purse - it seems to be the fabouleux, is it the back of the purse she is showing to the camera?
> 
> the fabouleux on lv.com shows a golden closure and lots of golden rivets which I actually don't like so much.
> 
> I would like a fabouleux like cameron's.
> 
> do you have any clue, what type of fabouleux it is?



The Suhali bag Cameron Diaz has isn't a Le Fabuleux... it's a L'Empanoui. 


Ellerymae: I'd consider him a celeb in my book... he's a singer.


----------



## kissmyace108

Riri looks amaaaazing with the Galliera!! I had my heart set on a Mono PM, now she's making me want a Damier Azur GM lol!!!


----------



## BagsRME

In the most recent picture of Rhianna, she has on the evidence sunnies in green. You can't see it in that picture but in other pictures from that same day. Does anyone know if the green is a new color or was that something that was available before? I also saw a picture of Kanye West with them recently.


----------



## lovely_bag

John 5 said:


> The Suhali bag Cameron Diaz has isn't a Le Fabuleux... it's a L'Empanoui.
> 
> 
> thank you John!
> 
> do you know if this might have been a LE?
> I can't find it on eluxury.


----------



## CfashionstarD

I have a question about Rihanna's Louis Vuitton. I was just on the LV site, and I was wondering...is her bag the Galliera GM or Galliera PM? I ca't tell the differences from those candids.


----------



## speedydelivery

*The most recent picture of Jennifer Love Hewitt* walking in the mall with a man carrying a mono speedy....*is that a speedy 30 or 35?  *It looks really big but I have a feeling it's a 30.  I wonder if my mono speedy 30 looks that big on me, lol.


----------



## OnMyMiNd04

CfashionstarD said:


> I have a question about Rihanna's Louis Vuitton. I was just on the LV site, and I was wondering...is her bag the Galliera GM or Galliera PM? I ca't tell the differences from those candids.


 
It's a GM!


----------



## OnMyMiNd04

Whitney Houston's LV looks fake to me...


----------



## alessia70

benoit vuitton is a hottie!


----------



## John 5

^^^ Hands off!


----------



## bannYlein

speedydelivery said:


> *The most recent picture of Jennifer Love Hewitt* walking in the mall with a man carrying a mono speedy....*is that a speedy 30 or 35?  *It looks really big but I have a feeling it's a 30.  I wonder if my mono speedy 30 looks that big on me, lol.



Since she is not that tall,I would say it's 30.
But I have also the impression that it looks like a 35 on her


----------



## knasarae

Why does that picture of TBoz say "Start Packing"?


----------



## Yeva

The denim shorts on Kelly Rowland is super awesome!
It looks really good on her too...it by itself is such a statement piece..
It was a good choice to pair with just a white top!
Really shows just the shorts in its glamour!


----------



## Ilovepurse007

WOW I love Agyness Deyn's Speedy...anyone know the price? Is it in the store now? Thx


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

knasarae said:


> Why does that picture of TBoz say "Start Packing"?



I was wondering the same thing - isn't that writing something that Perez Hilton does?  Maybe the photo was on his site with a story or something.


----------



## bannYlein

Humm..I am not a great fan of the new Graffiti speedy. The colours are too flashy


----------



## LVLux

They definitely are flashy but I am thinking that the orange keepall might be a good compliment to the  RP Weekender group from last spring since the bag is just big enough for the basics the keepall would be a great piece to carry books,shoes ect. in on weekend get aways


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

The last photo on the PICS thread - is that the smallest Neverfull?  I didn't realise it was that small.

I LOVE most of Ashley Tisdale's LV's.  How come that girl can look so good in tracky bottoms and flip flops!!!???


----------



## taniherd

knasarae said:


> Why does that picture of TBoz say "Start Packing"?




She's losing her 1.5 million mansion in Atlanta...due to foreclosure.


----------



## knasarae

^^Oh dayum...I didn't realize that.


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Ali-bagpuss said:


> The last photo on the PICS thread - is that the smallest Neverfull?  I didn't realise it was that small.
> 
> I LOVE most of Ashley Tisdale's LV's.  How come that girl can look so good in tracky bottoms and flip flops!!!???



I mean the photo of Marketa Kromatova (its not the last photo anymore).


----------



## lovely_bag

Ali-bagpuss said:


> I mean the photo of Marketa Kromatova (its not the last photo anymore).


yes, the NF PM is so petite!!
sort like a speedy 25 and even smaller!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

lovely_bag said:


> yes, the NF PM is so petite!!
> sort like a speedy 25 and even smaller!



I had no idea it was that small, I thought about getting one (obviously, I haven't seen one irl) but if I get a neverfull I'll go with the middle one I think, although the PM is cute.


----------



## lovely_bag

Ali-bagpuss said:


> I had no idea it was that small, I thought about getting one (obviously, I haven't seen one irl) but if I get a neverfull I'll go with the middle one I think, although the PM is cute.


 I am sure you have already visited the Neferfull Clubhouse?
MM seems like the perfect proportion for this bag, imho

Rhianna looks like a guy. very very unisex!


----------



## LVadict424

I never knew they had a vernis keepall


----------



## ayla

^ Yes ! It's called the Mercer ! It's especially fab in the fuschia ! 


As much as I love Riri, I just don't think her look is working.. :s


----------



## MissL

^ I love RiRi's look


----------



## BagsRME

ayla said:


> ^ Yes ! It's called the Mercer ! It's especially fab in the fuschia !
> 
> 
> As much as I love Riri, I just don't think her look is working.. :s



I'm with you. I think the individual pieces are great but the combination of it all looks a little off.


----------



## rainyjewels

i think this is the first time i've seen the miroir alma on a celebrity!


----------



## kenzo89

She always has the latest or new collections. Gosh it must be good to be her! Though no, her outfit is too much.


----------



## ayla

rainyjewels said:


> i think this is the first time i've seen the miroir alma on a celebrity!



Oh there's a Janet picture somewhere as well.


----------



## BagAngel

Think the miroir Alma is totally out of place with what she is wearing!


----------



## kenzo89

^^ yeah, Miroir Alma with Converse? Just no.


----------



## BagsRME

BagAngel said:


> Think the miroir Alma is totally out of place with what she is wearing!



It is. I love seeing celebs with LV pics just as much as the next person but its annoying when they just want to be seen with the latest piece, kwim. It just feels unnecessary. You're not even caring to put it together, you just want to be seen with the newest and latest. If you're a celeb you already get so much attention so why do you need to call more to yourself. Sorry, I went on a little rant there, lol.


----------



## LVLux

BagAngel said:


> Think the miroir Alma is totally out of place with what she is wearing!



ITA but this is exactly how it would look if I owned it and wore it or maybe even worse-a jogger suit or something more casual-LOL glad I passed it up!


----------



## purplewithenvy

Agyness' new graffiti speedy is GORGEOUS  I love the bright green, its amazing!


----------



## BagsRME

^It is. I didn't think I'd be interested in the green but it looks so hottt!


----------



## LVLux

The lettering so much uch smaller than on the originals-I wonder why they altered it???


----------



## drewcouture

maybe hers is just a prototype?  when is the official release?


----------



## lovely_bag

BagsRME said:


> (...) It just feels unnecessary. You're not even caring to put it together, you just want to be seen with the newest and latest. If you're a celeb you already get so much attention so why do you need to call more to yourself. Sorry, I went on a little rant there, lol.


yep! 

isn't it crazy: the speedy-style to me is now jeans and sweater and trainers since so many celebs shown here carry their speedy when they wear couch-potato-look-clothes.


----------



## tanya t

bagangel said:


> think the miroir alma is totally out of place with what she is wearing!


 
totally agree!!!! It is making me want to return mine!!!!! Man.... And i was planning on using her tomorrow,athough i was going to pair her with gold kitten heels, skinny jeans and a black shirt......


----------



## BagAngel

LVLux said:


> The lettering so much uch smaller than on the originals-I wonder why they altered it???


 
I agree. the small lettering has put me off a little, it's just too much!


----------



## BagAngel

tanya t said:


> totally agree!!!! It is making me want to return mine!!!!! Man.... And i was planning on using her tomorrow,athough i was going to pair her with gold kitten heels, skinny jeans and a black shirt......


 
Sounds more like it


----------



## Bag Fetish

I dont think i'm a fan. I wasnt  sure about it when i first saw the pic's. It just didnt appeal to me, but now after seeing this picture I know i'm not a fan. I think the small print compared to the others that were made has turned me off. I think its a little too much.


----------



## Zucnarf

BagAngel said:


> Think the miroir Alma is totally out of place with what she is wearing!


 
I agree


----------



## FashionMIKE

WoW at the housewives lol. They all look fantastic =]


----------



## WillstarveforLV

PrincessMe said:


> Love this look~ i cant believe how in LVOE with epi I am


 

That's it!!  I am getting the black epi speedy now   This look just convinced me


----------



## John 5

Bag Fetish said:


> I dont think i'm a fan. I wasnt  sure about it when i first saw the pic's. It just didnt appeal to me, but now after seeing this picture I know i'm not a fan. I think the small print compared to the others that were made has turned me off. I think its a little too much.



Yeah... I'm not really liking it much either... or maybe it's just the color of the Graffiti.


----------



## H_addict

^^^ Count me into a new graffiti non-fan club. 

I am not liking:

*a*: the color, 

*b*: the small print (if it was going to be this small, it should have been on a smaller bag, IMO). 

And I _really_ hoped neons were gone with the 80s ... just sayin' ...


----------



## LVLux

ITA Hope I don't succumb at the last minute-I am in the mood for something pretty-I am sorta' dne w/ the grunge for awhile!


----------



## tanya t

H_addict said:


> ^^^ Count me into a new graffiti non-fan club.
> 
> I am not liking:
> 
> *a*: the color,
> 
> *b*: the small print (if it was going to be this small, it should have been on a smaller bag, IMO).
> 
> And I _really_ hoped neons were gone with the 80s ... just sayin' ...


 
 Totally agree! Maybe if I was 12 again and worshipping the Material girl I would be in to it!
It surprises me now many people LOVE this line, but think the Mirior line is "too blingy".....anyway....

anyone know what leopard shoes Nikki is wearing?


----------



## Baggers

I apoligise if anyone has already asked this, but what is that "beautiful bag" Madonna is wearing in the recent add campaign? (the one in the restaurant)


----------



## LVpug

the old graffiti line was hot...this one not so much...yikes neon green...ekkkkk


----------



## sickness

LVpug said:


> the old graffiti line was hot...this one not so much...yikes neon green...ekkkkk



yeah i agree.

the old graffiti line was awesome


----------



## BagAngel

Yes I wish they had continued with the bigger print but heck I will probably buy it anyway! LOL!


----------



## blazedog

MissL said:


> ^ I love RiRi's look



I'm totally agree with you as I LOVE the juxtaposition of the theoretically "glam" against the completely played casual feel of the rest of the outfit -- which is carefully put together -- it's playful.


----------



## LVpug

lovin the azur intials 40 belt...it looks goooooood...me want one....


----------



## Bag Fetish

I really think Chris brown needs to pull his pants up where they belong.


----------



## LVpug

^heeheee...they are low...without the belt they would be on the floor...lol


----------



## taniherd

Bag Fetish said:


> I really think Chris brown needs to pull his pants up where they belong.




OMG!!  I totally agree.  I don't understand that style one bit.  It's soo not cute.    But I do like the belt.


----------



## BagsRME

lol ^^I was just about to comment on that. I don't understand the purpose of a belt when your behind is already hanging out of your pants.


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

^^^Me too - it always makes me laugh that they actually NEED the belt to keep their trousers that low.  Why?  I really don't get it.  I know it was cool in the 80's to show the tops of your Calvin Klein boxers but PLEEEASE that is so over isn't it?  (especially when most of the boys near me are only showing off horrible, baggy, greying boxers!!!!!  I always want to go up behind them and pull their trousers up for them.

Its really funny to watch one of them trying to get something out of his back pocket too because the pocket is at their knee - I want to say "if your trousers were on your waist where they are supposed to be you'd be able to find your pocket - you donut!"

Maybe that's just me showing my age!


----------



## BagsRME

^ In my opinion its not an age thing. Its a matter of taste. I'm 21, and I've never dated anyone who wore his pants like that. I can't imagine doing it. Some guys that wear their pants this way are forces to walk in such a ridiculous manner. Just not my thing.


----------



## kenzo89

I think Nicky Hilton looks fabulous, though I think she looks better as a brunette. Besides that, her black with leopard scarf looks awesome!


----------



## LouieLover56

Bag Fetish said:


> I really think Chris brown needs to pull his pants up where they belong.



I completely agree. I don't know when or where this style came into play, but I am seriously hoping it fades into history. 

Why on earth would you want to A) look like you just got out of prison and/or a gang, and B) like you can't afford proper fitting clothes and a belt.

Chris certainly has the funds to dress more appropriately.


----------



## LouieLover56

Ali-bagpuss said:


> ^^^Me too - it always makes me laugh that they actually NEED the belt to keep their trousers that low.  Why?  I really don't get it.  I know it was cool in the 80's to show the tops of your Calvin Klein boxers but PLEEEASE that is so over isn't it?  (especially when most of the boys near me are only showing off horrible, baggy, greying boxers!!!!!  I always want to go up behind them and pull their trousers up for them.
> 
> Its really funny to watch one of them trying to get something out of his back pocket too because the pocket is at their knee - I want to say "if your trousers were on your waist where they are supposed to be you'd be able to find your pocket - you donut!"
> 
> Maybe that's just me showing my age!



Hehe...I constantly have to restrain myself from going behind them and giving their pants a huge yank....oh dear


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I love this man, he is soo yummy!!


----------



## ayla

^ Agreed !


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Bag Fetish said:


> I really think Chris brown needs to pull his pants up where they belong.



He really should pull them up a little... I don't mind a slight sag, but that is way too low. He's not as bad a Lil Wayne though...


----------



## Bag Fetish

this bag has been talked about before and is fake





SpoilMeRotten said:


> Anna


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Bag Fetish said:


> this bag has been talked about before and is fake



That's what I was just going to question?  I was sure that we had confirmed it as a fake before.


----------



## ayla

I've removed pictures with Tyra and Anna - their bags are both fakes and have been discussed numerous times before. :s


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

^ Great thanks.


----------



## princesselektra

http://www.teenvogue.com/industry/parties/2008/12/teen-vogue-and-louis-vuitton-holiday-party?slide=4

teen vogue and louis vuitton holiday party


----------



## SpoilMeRotten

ayla said:


> I've removed pictures with Tyra and Anna - their bags are both fakes and have been discussed numerous times before. :s


 

omg LOL! i posted those, i apologize! i am just now developing an interest in LV and had no clue!!!  i cant believe they were fakes! (more reinforcement that my first LV must come directly from the store!)


----------



## bird718

yeah fakes are everywhere and some are really really well made that they seem real.


----------



## Cheryl24

kenzo89 said:


> I think Nicky Hilton looks fabulous, though I think she looks better as a brunette. Besides that, her black with leopard scarf looks awesome!



I had forgotten how gorgeous she looks with darker hair but seeing that pic of her with the Cerises Speedy, I really think she should go back to that color.


----------



## Ilovepurse007

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I love this man, he is soo yummy!!



love him too


----------



## itsonly4me

Does anyone else thing Mariah Carey looks pregnant?


----------



## ayla

^ I've been thinking that.. but then again, maybe she's just letting herself go a little since she's gotten married.


----------



## LVLux

When Ellen D interviewed her and tried to get her to take a drink of Champange to prove that she was not pregnant -Mariah would not drink it and just started laughing so I think she does have a baby in the oven!!!


----------



## LanaThaSTAR

^ Oh wow!! I still can't believe that they're married.


----------



## luvmy3girls

Ilovepurse007 said:


> love him too


 ME TOO!!!


----------



## Label Addict

LanaThaSTAR said:


> ^ Oh wow!! I still can't believe that they're married.


 
I can't believe their _still _married!
_____
Good eye on that pic too I knew I was looking for LV and it still took me a while to find it!


----------



## thatgurl

itsonly4me said:


> Does anyone else thing Mariah Carey looks pregnant?



Bah, I was coming over here to post the same thing!  lol


----------



## IVANA<3

.....


----------



## John 5

*Ivana*: Thanks for posting that pic! That guy's decked out in LV... shoes, bag, and luggage!


----------



## _Shelly_

What size speedy does Jessica have in this pic? Thanks for the help!

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=626179&stc=1&d=1230039004


----------



## John 5

^^^ It appears to be a 30.


----------



## lovely_bag

is Nicky's the Keepall 45?


----------



## skyrider007

lovely_bag said:


> is Nicky's the Keepall 45?



It's a Carryall! 






Hot!


----------



## lovely_bag

thanx skyrider007, I missed that bag on the LV-website.


----------



## mikatee

What is the luggage K.Garnett is carrying, pic posted by *luvpurses24?*


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Tiny always has the best LV's! I love this one


----------



## superstar

I really like Brandy's boots.


----------



## Cheryl24

^^It's nice to see a celeb with a Mini Lin Speedy.  Makes me miss mine.


----------



## lovely_bag

luvpurses24 said:


> ^^It's nice to see a celeb with a Mini Lin Speedy.  Makes me miss mine.


I did not know Brandy is 5'7'' - the mini lin does not look small at all, looks very nice on her!


----------



## Hijo del la lun

The other day at the Rodeo store, Kanye West was in their showing new sneakers that are coming out in June 09.  The sneaks are a collaboration with him and LV.  

I am not a fan of Kanye but I am intriqued.

He 'mentions' the shoes on TMZ.  Go to the website tmz.com and check it out.


----------



## BagAngel

Love Brandy's boots!


----------



## Jerzygirl

This is so my style, simple but classic. Was never a min lin fan but matched with the boots I can make it work!  I looked on the LV site for the boots but couldn't find them. Are they special order or something?


----------



## Jerzygirl

http://www.eluxury.com/estore/browse/product_detail.jsp?id=12138082

I am at work and they have the elux site blocked (can't see any pics just descriptions). Can anybody tell me if these are the "Brandy boots"?!!


----------



## sarahloveslouis

Jerzygirl said:


> http://www.eluxury.com/estore/browse/product_detail.jsp?id=12138082
> 
> I am at work and they have the elux site blocked (can't see any pics just descriptions). Can anybody tell me if these are the "Brandy boots"?!!


 
Oh yes those are the ones!


----------



## Jerzygirl

sarahloveslouis said:


> Oh yes those are the ones!
> 
> View attachment 630874


 

Thank U sarahloveslouis...those are high heels but they are tooo cute!!! Hmmm if I can't find the flat boots I might just have to go with these


----------



## Jerzygirl

I am always LATE!!! This was the response I got from LV. I guess I might have to go with the high heels but 4 inches jeeezz. If any of you out there see these boots in your local LV stores...PM ME IMMEDIATELY!!!

Thank you for your inquiry. Brandy was recently photographed wearing our
Monogram Mini Lin, Jodie High Flat Boot in the color Ebene. This was a 
beautiful boot we had out for our Fall/Winter 2007 collection. I regret 
to inform you these boots have been sold out for several months now. 
They were priced at $1390.00 USD. I encourage you to view our current
shoe collection on www.vuitton.com, as you may find something you like 
that may be similar.


----------



## sarahloveslouis

Jerzygirl said:


> I am always LATE!!! This was the response I got from LV. I guess I might have to go with the high heels but 4 inches jeeezz. If any of you out there see these boots in your local LV stores...PM ME IMMEDIATELY!!!
> 
> Thank you for your inquiry. Brandy was recently photographed wearing our
> Monogram Mini Lin, Jodie High Flat Boot in the color Ebene. This was a
> beautiful boot we had out for our Fall/Winter 2007 collection. I regret
> to inform you these boots have been sold out for several months now.
> They were priced at $1390.00 USD. I encourage you to view our current
> shoe collection on www.vuitton.com, as you may find something you like
> that may be similar.


 
Just invest in some great foot pads for the shoes. 4 inches will feel like heaven. Haha OK I lied - but you'll *LOOK* killer!


----------



## Dawn

Jerzygirl said:


> This is so my style, simple but classic. Was never a min lin fan but matched with the boots I can make it work!  I looked on the LV site for the boots but couldn't find them. Are they special order or something?



I LOVE that outfit!!!!! wow.


----------



## taniherd

Does anyone know what purse Solange has??


----------



## Jerzygirl

I'm thinking Neverful


----------



## sarahloveslouis

Jerzygirl said:


> I'm thinking Neverful


 
That's def. not the Neverfull - it has a top zipper and the lining looks like it has the reverse of a screw or snap.


----------



## Cheryl24

^^Just posted a better pic of Solange & her Damier bag in the pics thread.  I *think* she's carrying the Greenwich.


----------



## OnMyMiNd04

The woman in this picture is actually carrying a Beverly Clutch!


----------



## sarahloveslouis

OnMyMiNd04 said:


> The woman in this picture is actually carrying a Beverly Clutch!


 
I think the Beverly Clutch is one seriously under-rated bag! It's hot!


----------



## venys23

Hey everyone....

I know Jo isnt popular on this site , but watching that show is what made me want the Speedy, but now I cant figure out which size it was that I wanted.

Does Jo carry the 30 or 35? i wish i knew for sure, but all the pictures Ive found are so small and grainy that I cant tell. Help y'all!!!!

Thank you!!!


----------



## thatgurl

^^I've seen Jo carrying a mono & a damier azur speedy.  Both of them look like a 30.  Jo is tiny & a 35 would be very obvious on her, imo.


----------



## OnMyMiNd04

sarahloveslouis said:


> I think the Beverly Clutch is one seriously under-rated bag! It's hot!


 
Yeah I love the Beverly line... all of the bags are very sexy IMO.


----------



## OnMyMiNd04

Wow Chloe is lucky to already have acquired one of the African Queen clutches!


----------



## Zucnarf

luvpurses24 said:


> ^^Just posted a better pic of Solange & her Damier bag in the pics thread. I *think* she's carrying the Greenwich.


 
Is it still available?


----------



## venys23

thatgurl said:


> ^^I've seen Jo carrying a mono & a damier azur speedy.  Both of them look like a 30.  Jo is tiny & a 35 would be very obvious on her, imo.



hey thanks for the response, im new to the site so i couldnt find my own post anymore!! lol!

i found a pic but its so grainy i cant tell! anyone knoww for sure?
thank you!!

Im actually thinking of the episode where Slade took her out to a hot air balloon ride for her birthday and she was very grumpy. I loved that bag she used!!


----------



## LVLux

This is the best pic I have ever seen of her.


----------



## thatgurl

venys23 said:


> hey thanks for the response, im new to the site so i couldnt find my own post anymore!! lol!
> 
> i found a pic but its so grainy i cant tell! anyone knoww for sure?
> thank you!!
> 
> Im actually thinking of the episode where Slade took her out to a hot air balloon ride for her birthday and she was very grumpy. I loved that bag she used!!



That pic looks like a 25 to me.

ITA, LVLux!!


----------



## venys23

I think she looked cute most of the time on Real housewives, her attitude was annoying, but entertaining still. Now she looks aweful though. Does anyone have a better picture of her holding her speedy on the show?


----------



## lovely_bag

thank you *margaritaxmix* !

the pictures are really nice.


----------



## taniherd

OnMyMiNd04 said:


> The woman in this picture is actually carrying a Beverly Clutch!



Ohhhh my bad....looks a lot like the Eugenia.  
Thanks for that correction.


----------



## OnMyMiNd04

taniherd said:


> Ohhhh my bad....looks a lot like the Eugenia.
> Thanks for that correction.


 
No problem hon!


----------



## Bag Fetish

havent we discussed this is fake ?


----------



## Dawn

who is that? beyonce? tyra banks? I can't tell! lol


----------



## jigga85

how is that bag a fake
? please lemme know


----------



## FashionMIKE

Yeah her soft briefcase is fake. The handles and the leafs on the side of the bag are off =]  The color of the monogram is weird 2


----------



## Label Addict

here we go again


----------



## ayla

Ugh, the Tyra.. this will be the second time that I've deleted this picture from the thread !


----------



## LVLux

I wish I felt up to it- I would write in to the Tyra show and show that pic and challenge her to do a show about replicas and the damage they cause-LOL


----------



## Bag Fetish

which bag is this that M is carrying?


----------



## paije

^ I think it's the Ursula?


----------



## sarahloveslouis

LVLux said:


> I wish I felt up to it- I would write in to the Tyra show and show that pic and challenge her to do a show about replicas and the damage they cause-LOL


 
I believe she already has! How ironic!


----------



## knasarae

^^ She did, I saw that show.  She even admitted that she _used_ to carry fakes because she was cheap, but that she wouldn't any more.  I don't know if she stopped or not though.


----------



## KathyB

Not celebrities AND their LV's, but celebrities IN LV!

How embarrassing for Louis Vuitton! :shame:

http://www.theboombox.com/2009/01/05/jim-jones-slapped-with-assault-charge-for-louis-vuitton-brawl/


----------



## LVLux

knasarae said:


> ^^ She did, I saw that show.  She even admitted that she _used_ to carry fakes because she was cheap, but that she wouldn't any more.  I don't know if she stopped or not though.



Oh that is even worse- I did see an entertainment special on her that did say she was very tight with her cash and wore department store clothes- and only spent $$$ on Real Estate!


----------



## ayla

Bag Fetish said:


> which bag is this that M is carrying?



I'm pretty sure it's a MC Bev !


----------



## ayla

KathyB said:


> Not celebrities AND their LV's, but celebrities IN LV!
> 
> How embarrassing for Louis Vuitton! :shame:
> 
> http://www.theboombox.com/2009/01/05/jim-jones-slapped-with-assault-charge-for-louis-vuitton-brawl/



How awkward for everyone involved ! :s

Just cause you can buy LV, doesn't mean that you can buy class.. ush:ush:ush:


----------



## T.J.

oh no, ashley tisdale has that victoria's secret cardigan that i ordered and got send to the wrong housenumber..


----------



## BagAngel

ayla said:


> How awkward for everyone involved ! :s
> 
> Just cause you can buy LV, doesn't mean that you can buy class.. ush:ush:ush:


 
Too right Ayla!


----------



## tanya t

I am happy to see some celebs rocking the Gold Miroir Alma. I was so closed to returning mine!!!


----------



## shalomjude

That person with the scuba has made my eyes bleed...poor scuba


----------



## sabishka

shalomjude said:


> That person with the scuba has made my eyes bleed...poor scuba


 
Umm, I hope my butt looks this good when I'm 50, lol. This is the first time I see someone with the orange Scuba. Ladies seem to favour the pink more.


----------



## italianlolita

That is such a trashy picture of Linda Hogan to be having her ass showing with that gorgeous Scuba


----------



## Bag Fetish

I dont think that is linda Hogan....(she is the mother) I think its the daughter (Brook)(I think that A$$ is too tight to be linda)


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

No, no, it is the mother.


----------



## Bag Fetish

^^ she has worked out hard compared to how she looked on hogan knows best.


----------



## cindy05

Is she going commando?! Sure looks it. I hope my tush looks that firm when I am 50!



Bag Fetish said:


> I dont think that is linda Hogan....(she is the mother) I think its the daughter (Brook)(I think that A$$ is too tight to be linda)


----------



## linds0262

^ Her butt looks great! lol I was wondering if it was Brooke too, but saw the that it is Linda's bf next to her!


----------



## Bag Fetish

I think she's in her famous thong





cindy05 said:


> Is she going commando?! Sure looks it. I hope my tush looks that firm when I am 50!


----------



## keishapie1973

sabishka said:


> Umm, I hope my butt looks this good when I'm 50, lol.


 
I agree.


----------



## FashionMIKE

WOAH Linda LOLL


----------



## oskarsobsession

does anyone know who she is, and if so,
is it a paparazzi photo or actual photo shoot.
vintage?

I am in LOVE with this photo


----------



## LVobsessed415

hate to say it but wow linda has a nice booty for someone her age.


----------



## keishapie1973

LVobsessed415 said:


> hate to say it but wow linda has a nice booty for someone her age.


----------



## Melocoton

Goodness, that butt was too much!  Really, Linda Hogan, is that necessary!


----------



## eliot

oskarsobsession said:


> does anyone know who she is, and if so,
> is it a paparazzi photo or actual photo shoot.
> vintage?
> 
> I am in LOVE with this photo



Ah the fabulous Daphne Guinness, check the socialites and their hermes thread, there are lots of pictures of her there


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Bag Fetish said:


>



This picture gave me the shock of my life as I scrolled down the page!  God, I wish you had used her bag to cover up her backside!

Have to admit, from that angle, she looks good for her age!


----------



## paije

I'm sure I saw a picture of Rhianna a while ago wearing the Mahina Stole, the black one with the frayed edges.... does anyone have the pic, I've searched and googled and can't find it?


----------



## luvmy3girls

LVobsessed415 said:


> hate to say it but wow linda has a nice booty for someone her age.


 I agree..she just has a nice booty..period!!


----------



## Bag Fetish

luvmy3girls said:


> I agree..she just has a nice booty..period!!



She must be doing a lot of squats  and lunges


----------



## Dawn

luvmy3girls said:


> I agree..she just has a nice booty..period!!



i agree! i hope my butt looks that good someday! lol


----------



## Label Addict

paije said:


> I'm sure I saw a picture of Rhianna a while ago wearing the Mahina Stole, the black one with the frayed edges.... does anyone have the pic, I've searched and googled and can't find it?


 
I think I saw that pic in the Rhianna thread in the celeb section


----------



## NoSnowHere

I wasn't expecting to see Linda's a$$ LOL!!


----------



## Everlong

NoSnowHere said:


> I wasn't expecting to see Linda's a$$ LOL!!



my eyes popped out too!


----------



## paije

Label Addict said:


> I think I saw that pic in the Rhianna thread in the celeb section


 
Found it, thanks so much!! I wanted to make sure it was the right one.


----------



## paije

Do any tpf'ers have this Mahina Stole, I don't think I've seen any modelling pictures at all? None of the Mahina Stole in the Shawl/stole club..... I can't decide whether to get brown or black or both? If anyone could point me in the right direction, I'd be very grateful


----------



## princesselektra

http://www.teenvogue.com/industry/parties/2009/01/louis-vuitton-stephen-sprouse-party_090112

10 pics available from stephen sprouse party from teenvogue


----------



## Dawn

princesselektra said:


> http://www.teenvogue.com/industry/parties/2009/01/louis-vuitton-stephen-sprouse-party_090112
> 
> 10 pics available from stephen sprouse party from teenvogue



thanks for the pics! 
leigh and geordon looks very unhappy. 

LOVE the pic of Marc Jacobs!


----------



## amnA-

The zippy looks big on brooke sheilds... I've never thought of buying one.. but can it be used as a clutch?? Any one has personal experience or pictures of wearing a zippy as a clutch..  TIA!


----------



## Viva La Erica

hey...that's frankie from the Hills, (Brody's friend) with Kim K... he's a cutie


----------



## OG_Baby

The woman with Donald Faison is Cacie Cobb, Jessica Simpson's bff from Texas who moved into the house Jessica shared with her former hubby Nick Lachey.


----------



## taniherd

Sewon said:


> The woman with Donald Faison is Cacie Cobb, Jessica Simpson's bff from Texas who moved into the house Jessica shared with her former hubby Nick Lachey.




Oh thanks.  Is she a singer or an actress?  She's pretty.


----------



## ayla

^ She was Jessica's personal assistant.


----------



## Spongeb0b1991

^^ i think she is correct


----------



## paije

amnA- said:


> The zippy looks big on brooke sheilds... I've never thought of buying one.. but can it be used as a clutch?? Any one has personal experience or pictures of wearing a zippy as a clutch..  TIA!


 

I thought it looked small on her too, although it is a large-ish wallet, I wondered if it was the zippy organiser? I didn't think of Brooke as petite


----------



## aerithgirl

Ciara is really rockin that Miror Alma and her dog is just too cute.


----------



## heychar

Lovin Ciara's Gold Alma I soooo want want but.... *what breed is that dog?* its the cutest lil thing!


----------



## keishapie1973

I LOVE that Ciara is dressed so casual with her gold Alma.  Somehow, I like it better this way.


----------



## luvmy3girls

^^I agree


----------



## sarahloveslouis

heychar said:


> Lovin Ciara's Gold Alma I soooo want want but.... *what breed is that dog?* its the cutest lil thing!


 
Def. looks like a poodle to me. 

That's what my pup looked like as a young'n. Now he's an ancient, crotchety two-and-a-half year old. LOL!


----------



## oskarsobsession

amnA- said:


> The zippy looks big on brooke sheilds... I've never thought of buying one.. but can it be used as a clutch?? Any one has personal experience or pictures of wearing a zippy as a clutch..  TIA!



not a zippy wallet, or organizer, but i know my mums sunset boulevard
the straps come off dont they?
it would make a better clutch i think


----------



## couturequeen

Bette Midler


----------



## nay.nay01

Ciara looked so fly, I was going to post the pic but Howard beat me to it! But I also love how she pulled of the look with the classic jordans on!


----------



## Sonic Peaches

^^nay.nay--could not agree with you more!  Plus, love her Gucci sunnies!!


----------



## keishapie1973

The lady with the roses AND graffiti on has TOO much going on.  I may have liked the outfit if she would have left the pants off.


----------



## LVpug

tauketula...I agree way to busy...I did not know where to look....my eyes were all over the place trying to take it all in....she needs a stylist or a good friend to tell her honey too much of good thing is just too much....I bet she will be in one of those magazines where they say she is a fashion faux pas and miss in the style department....


----------



## taniherd

Does anyone know what kind of watch Chris Brown is wearing?  
TIA!


----------



## OG_Baby

tauketula said:


> The lady with the roses AND graffiti on has TOO much going on. I may have liked the outfit if she would have left the pants off.


 
ITA!  But somehow, I cannot believe that someone would put that ensemble together without a little encouragement.  I think she was asked or told to do so.


----------



## FashionMIKE

my god that boy looks like Tom Cruise Jeezz


----------



## amnA-

oskarsobsession said:


> not a zippy wallet, or organizer, but i know my mums sunset boulevard
> the straps come off dont they?
> it would make a better clutch i think



do the handles come off... really? tht would be great! i have been wanting to buy it in perle but the handles were a put off point...

but the zippy organizer can become a good clutch?


----------



## Melocoton

Yeah, too much Sprouse on that one girl!  Overkill.


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

I don't like the photo of Ashley Tisdale with Dark Hair and Red Lips - I prefer her with Blonde hair, I hope its for a part or something.


----------



## Cheryl24

^^Ashley does look particularly bad in that pic. ush: I wish she would go back to Blonde.


----------



## OnMyMiNd04

What's Mike doing with LV? haha... didn't he go bankrupt? LOL... just kidding. I love the Garment Carrier.


----------



## social-explorer

why do celebs use faux louis?


----------



## LVisawesomeness

Halle Berry has a Mini-Lin Pegase? did they even make that?


----------



## Bag Fetish

LVisawesomeness said:


> Halle Berry has a Mini-Lin Pegase? did they even make that?




I think that is actually  the mini monogram (made before the mini line came out) not the mini lin... (correct me if i'm wrong)


----------



## Label Addict

I think you are correct bag fetish I remember a mini mono pegase they were really pretty


----------



## Jerzygirl

Which Neo Cabby is this GM or PM????


----------



## luvmy3girls

^^looks like a GM to me


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Bag Fetish said:


> I think that is actually the mini monogram (made before the mini line came out) not the mini lin... (correct me if i'm wrong)


 
It seems everyone is so afraid that the mini line is too delicate for use of an everyday bag but I guess LV has proven themselves yet once again if the fabric is strong and durable enough to be used for a suitcase!


----------



## jigga85

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=652207&d=1232552331

which bag is this?


----------



## sarahloveslouis

jigga85 said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=652207&d=1232552331
> 
> which bag is this?


 
Appears to be the Pochette Bosphore.

Thes types of questions go here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton-faqs/identify-this-lv-207413-48.html


----------



## LVisawesomeness

I never knew Miroir would sag so much (TI's gf's) oh well, I guess any speedy will


----------



## Bag Fetish

Its great to see a star with such a hot item


----------



## LVisawesomeness

Bag Fetish said:


> Its great to see a star with such a hot item



wow I've never seen a Keepall that big used as a purse


----------



## OG_Baby

Seeing the Keepall stuffed makes me want one...it looks very nice I must say!


----------



## gucci lover

LVisawesomeness said:


> wow I've never seen a Keepall that big used as a purse


 
They're at the airport 

But i think that keepall is HOT~!!!  Perfect size too.  I love it


----------



## Winnie08

Sewon said:


> Seeing the Keepall stuffed makes me want one...it looks very nice I must say!


 
I totally agree! The pink graffiti looks sooooo delicious! And Ms Kardashian wears the bag really well with that ensemble and the Sprouse leopard stole, I must add!


----------



## Label Addict

That's not a sprouse leopard stole.

I wonder what's in her keepall it make it look so full yet so light?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Label Addict said:


> That's not a sprouse leopard stole.
> 
> I wonder what's in her keepall it make it look so full yet so light?



In case anyone is interested Kim's scarf is by Tolani.


----------



## Winnie08

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> In case anyone is interested Kim's scarf is by Tolani.


 
Ooops! Thank you for the clarifications!


----------



## LVisawesomeness

Label Addict said:


> That's not a sprouse leopard stole.
> 
> I wonder what's in her keepall it make it look so full yet so light?



probably those plastic air packs that they use in the boutique to make the piece look stuffed


----------



## LVStandards

Snap, definitely gonna grab the red KW sneaks!!! dope shoes


----------



## heychar

O.k I think Kanye O.D on the red in this pic, his red trainers cool but really that red scarf's abit much it would of looked alot better without it!


----------



## farbodvalinia

hmm it seems to me that marc jacobs and kanye are luvy dubby together, 
who wears a keepall as a purse?


----------



## LVLux

Styrofoam Popcorn!


----------



## heychar

The Graf keepall looks good, but I don't think i'd like to see it with a patina


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Wentworth-Roth said:


> Kanye West and his entourage... words fail me.


It is said that these men all spent thousands of dollars on clothes and accessories and just one outfit is decent. They look like a caricature of themselves.


----------



## LucieLovesCoco

I LOVE Vanessa Manillo's Damier bag!  I thought it was a neverfull, but is it the large Hampstead?  I want one!


----------



## ayla

I LOVE this picture.. for laughing at !!


----------



## latinmalemodel

OMG...

the guy in the green YSL jacket needs some Green Graffiti spandex to match.


----------



## Deleted member 20806

Kim's Graf Keepall is HOT! It looks great in pink!! I loooooove it


----------



## gucci lover

I think everyone looks pretty cool minus the guy with the leopard print tights


----------



## keishapie1973

gucci lover said:


> I think everyone looks pretty cool minus the guy with the leopard print tights


 
Yea, I agree.


----------



## heychar

*wentworth-roth* you kill me lmfao


----------



## Ilovepurse007

ayla said:


> I LOVE this picture.. for laughing at !!



^the LV suitcase is awesome!


----------



## keishapie1973

Eva L. normally carries Coach.  She looks awesome with the Surya!!!


----------



## Zucnarf

Isn't the Speedy on the right fake?


----------



## Smellyfeet

Zucnarf said:


> Isn't the Speedy on the right fake?


 

I thought it looked off too. The handles look a bit long and thin ...


----------



## Bag Fetish

Smellyfeet said:


> I thought it looked off too. The handles look a bit long


 I thought the same thing....


----------



## keishapie1973

Bag Fetish said:


> I thought the same thing....


 

Me too!!!


----------



## sunshine99




----------



## sunshine99




----------



## sunshine99




----------



## sunshine99




----------



## sunshine99

dp


----------



## sunshine99

sorry pic didn't come thru


----------



## MissCrystal

Willow Smith (will smith's daughter)


----------



## WillstarveforLV

tauketula said:


> Me too!!!


 
And her wanna-be Tory Burch flats even make it more suspicous....


----------



## SweetPurple

Thanks *sophia618 *~ way to tease me some more with the Roses NF!

She and the bag looks HOT!


----------



## xoxogg

oo wow *SweetPurple*, she looks great with the bag!!

This bag is a must have (at least for me) haha


----------



## xoxogg

WillstarveforLV said:


> And her wanna-be Tory Burch flats even make it more suspicous....




wow how do you know they are fakes?


----------



## WillstarveforLV

xoxogg said:


> wow how do you know they are fakes?


 

The metal part is not the Tory Burch emblem..


----------



## gucci lover

^^Good eye on the TB!  LOL i thought they were TB until you pointed it out


----------



## arnott

Is that Aaron Carter Angel is with?  :weird:


----------



## lovely_bag

with a dirty foot on a LV which is probable put on the dirty street ....
http://img105.imageshack.us/img105/1251/karllagerfeldkanyewestmk9.png


----------



## Cheryl24

arnott said:


> Is that Aaron Carter Angel is with? :weird:


 
Yikes!  I didn't think it was when I first looked at the pics but yeah, I think it is. ush:


----------



## LVLux

Poor Jessica Simpson - Didi you see the heel on her boots- they were longer than her legs!!! SHe is probably trying to get as much height as possible to avoid the Horrid press that has shredded her this week- I would hate to have to walk in them!!!


----------



## heychar

Love that pic of Madonna and her little boy, Speedy Graf looks Uber trendy


----------



## elleLrich

sunshine99 said:


>


 
what size are these


----------



## LVLux

heychar said:


> Love that pic of Madonna and her little boy, Speedy Graf looks Uber trendy



Do you think it looks too trendy???


----------



## Virginia

I totally love Travis' Graphite Sweater.. I saw it IRL at the boutique and wanted to get either that or the windbreaker for my bf.. too bad I spent the money on myself instead!


----------



## NoSnowHere

I love Mo's bag!  That orange is hot hot hot!!


----------



## Bag Fetish

elleLrich said:


> what size are these



both speedy 30's


----------



## John 5

Missconceptions: My thoughts exactly!


----------



## Twingles

I'm a LV newbie..........what bag is Brody Jenner's girlfriend carrying in this pic?

http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton/celebrities-and-their-lvs-pics-only-344348-44.html

Thank you!


----------



## taniherd

Twingles said:


> I'm a LV newbie..........what bag is Brody Jenner's girlfriend carrying in this pic?
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton/celebrities-and-their-lvs-pics-only-344348-44.html
> 
> Thank you!


 
Looks like the Palermo GM


----------



## Twingles

That was my guess, but I didn't know if it was PM or GM.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## penelope tree

ooops i posted some vitriol about agyness deyn in the pics only thread. who knew the internet had so many rules.


----------



## The tall one

I am in love with the hampstead it's huge!! GM?


----------



## Shivadiva

Paris is gettin´so tiny that soon she will fit in her neverfull gm  
IMO Madonna rocks the Graffiti-Speedy - but who´s the young guy by her side?


----------



## H_addict

Still not feeling the latest graffiti line ... :s 


Madge is ROCKING that coat and her scarf is BEYOND FAB!!!


Jessica Simpson looks HORRIBLE!:ninja:


----------



## John 5

Lovin' that last pic Cristina and the luggage!


----------



## ayla

Kim K has sooo many bags.. so jealous !


----------



## taniherd

Lovely bag....but who is *Cheryl Cole*??


----------



## ayla

^ She's a member of Girls Aloud, which is a British girl group. She's also the WAG of Ashley Cole, the footballer/cheater. :s


----------



## louis4life

Wow never knew Celine had such an extensive collection of LVs.


----------



## H_addict

Cheryl is ROCKING this outfit! I  everything!!!


----------



## caley

i had no idea celine had so many different LVs!


----------



## margaritaxmix

^ Same here!

Loving all the new pictures BTW, thanks everyone for posting!


----------



## Sweet Pea

Does anyone know the name of the LV bag that Christina Milan is carrying in the second pic?


----------



## FashionMIKE

AHHHHH Sharon Stone is the only celeb I will go ga-ga over lmao.


----------



## Jerzygirl

I don't think I like the Oden anymore after seeing her with it. I must investigate this bag further..lol


----------



## Corie

^^^^ITA I don't really like it!


----------



## latinmalemodel

love-hewitt looks like she is wearing the living room carpet mat  and sneakers and jeans...


----------



## heychar

Lovin the speedy but...  J.Love.Hewitt what da hell is she wearing?? she looks like she's been attacked and strangled by a rug, Thanks for the tickle* simone-xoxo*


----------



## keishapie1973

I'm the odd one but I really like the sweater that JLH is wearing.  And, I always love it when the stars go back to the classic speedy..........


----------



## barkleybow

What size speedy do you think Jennifer Love Hewitt has?  Is it a 25?


----------



## mimiloveslv

The pics of Ashley T. carrying Odeon GM make me like the bag MORE!!!  No  joke.


----------



## BagAngel

I am not feeling the Odeon!


----------



## ztainthecity

BagAngel said:


> I am not feeling the Odeon!


 

me either...it's not terrible but it's not wonderful either.


----------



## MatAllston

^^ I agree, I tried on the Odeon and it was ok. I then tried on the Bloomsbury PM and I was like in


----------



## BagAngel

I am so getting the pink Graffiti Neverfull! I was not keen on the pink but I think the larger lettering will look much better in pink!


----------



## LVLux

Me too- now I need the pink Bandana!!!


----------



## mimiloveslv

Thanks to all of you who take the time and make the effort to find/post pics!!!  It's so fun to see


----------



## Ilovepurse007

the pink Graffiti Neverfull is awesome


----------



## gucci lover

i love looking at pics of Ash and all her LV's!!!!


----------



## lovely_bag

JLH does not look healthy at all. 
she is happy she lost the pounds but those weren't 'extra'pounds, they were substantial to her beauty. now she lacks something.


----------



## superstar

I didn't see her wearing this in the movie??


----------



## gucci lover

Wow!  Ashley's mom lost alot of weight, she looks good   I wonder what she did!


----------



## LVLux

It also looks like her Mom is carrying her cast off Galliera that Ash wore 4-eva!


----------



## gucci lover

^^nope it's this bag...


----------



## petitemn

gucci lover said:


> Wow!  Ashley's mom lost alot of weight, she looks good   I wonder what she did!



her thighs are almost the same as her daughter's!


----------



## sarahloveslouis

I wonder if his shoes are untied on purpose...?


----------



## sxcruz22

what is kanye wearing in this picture
It kinda looks like the pareo in pink
but i didnt think it was made in that color


----------



## penelope tree

for some reason i don't like jessica simpson with the black cube speedy... it looks sort of... boring on her? the blond woman (kellie someone) looks better with it.


----------



## penelope tree

Jerzygirl said:


> I don't think I like the Oden anymore after seeing her with it. I must investigate this bag further..lol


 

i love her coat here, looks like a very vintage style. 

her hair really matches the mono.


----------



## ztainthecity

superstar said:


> I didn't see her wearing this in the movie??




yeah i noticed that too! I suppose that that scene she is shooting in the picture got edited out or something, or she re-shot it in a different outfit...i was looking for it throughout the movie and saw it twice and i am  pretty sure this outfit is not in it.


----------



## rnp1987

I love how JLH looks with her speedy!!! She just looks so happy even with the paps following her around, whereas most celebs just look pissed off (rightfully so, but it doesn't make a pretty picture). These pictures are making me lean towards mono over damier for my first speedy!


----------



## sweethi2t

rnp1987 said:


> I love how JLH looks with her speedy!!! She just looks so happy even with the paps following her around, whereas most celebs just look pissed off (rightfully so, but it doesn't make a pretty picture). These pictures are making me lean towards mono over damier for my first speedy!


 
I agree.  When I saw JLH's pics with her speedy, I thought "wow...I wonder if I will be that happy if I got a speedy too!"  LoL.  But she looks great, as does her cute speedy.  Is it a 30?


----------



## rnp1987

I think thats what people have said. Its definitely not a 25 and I think a 35 would look huge on her because she is so petite.


----------



## Cheryl24

Ashley Tisdale looks like she's going to put her doggie in her Alma!  LOL


----------



## IFFAH

I  the recent pics of korean star, *Kwon Jiyong of Big Bang* (the guy hugging the baby girl) w/LV graffiti sneakers !! He's so cute, hot and adorable!!! I wanna  :kiss: him. Thank you, *Lec8504* for posting his pics.


----------



## OnMyMiNd04

I am going to keep saying this... I swear Aubrey O'Day is trying her best to look like Shauna Sand.


----------



## Bag Fetish

whats up with the comments in the other thread ...


----------



## Mattd7474

Benoit Louis Vuitton is FLIPPEN SMOKING HOT!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deleted member 20806

^^^ I would have to agree...... he's sizzling hooooooooooooooooot


----------



## LV never die xx

Has anyone seen celebrities carry tivoli or trevi at all?


----------



## gaijinmommy

^^  I agree Benoit L.V. is so smoking hot gorgeous!!


----------



## keishapie1973

Keyshia Cole looks great in that pic.  So happy.............

JLH must be tiny to get that speedy on her shoulder.  I think it's a 30.


----------



## taniherd

*What do you all think of the way Eve's roses speedy sags?  
Like?  No like? *


----------



## keishapie1973

I love the way Eve looks with her Roses speedy.  If I had the funds, her pic would push me right over the edge.......


----------



## LVLux

I know-it makes me want to sell my roses neverfull and buy the speedy!!!


----------



## bb10lue

^^me too.....she looks sooo nice with the speedy!!Now the pink lining of the neverfull is the only thing that makes me wanna hold on to it.


----------



## kookai-lola

Mattd7474 said:


> Benoit Louis Vuitton is FLIPPEN SMOKING HOT!!!!!!!!


 
I was thinking the same thing when I saw his picture. Luckily, my DH isn't here to see me drooling over his picture...


----------



## John 5

^^^ Everyone back off... he's mine!  


The Trevi on [don't know her name] looks brighter than usual.... could it be the lighting?


----------



## Bornsocialite26

John 5 said:


> ^^^ Everyone back off... he's mine!
> 
> 
> The Trevi on [don't know her name] looks brighter than usual.... could it be the lighting?


 

ITA! isnt? mine never lookd that odd in pix... no expert here but I can tell its bit iffy...


----------



## Zucnarf

rnp1987 said:


> I love how JLH looks with her speedy!!!!


 
I agree!


----------



## smooches2608

that trevi gm looks like a face!


----------



## stylefiend

sxcruz22 said:


> what is kanye wearing in this picture
> It kinda looks like the pareo in pink
> but i didnt think it was made in that color



He's wearing the tights around his neck...


----------



## LVLux

It's probably the leggings just folded around his neck!!!


----------



## sxcruz22

really??? kinda weird but i guess it's just for the look of the photo shoot.  THANKS!


----------



## sxcruz22

OnMyMiNd04 said:


> I am going to keep saying this... I swear Aubrey O'Day is trying her best to look like Shauna Sand.



LOL!!! i was looking at that pic and i was like wait thats shauna sands not aubrey o'day.  Its so sad how trashy she became she went from the hot one in DK to the dirty one no longer in DK.  My guess is shes shoulda kept her mouth shut and legs crossed and she'd still have a job, and some dignity.


----------



## OnMyMiNd04

sxcruz22 said:


> LOL!!! i was looking at that pic and i was like wait thats shauna sands not aubrey o'day. Its so sad how trashy she became she went from the hot one in DK to the dirty one no longer in DK. My guess is shes shoulda kept her mouth shut and legs crossed and she'd still have a job, and some dignity.


 
I am gonna miss DK! They were great... I am mad that I never got to see them on tour. Damaged is a GREAT song.


----------



## sxcruz22

OnMyMiNd04 said:


> I am gonna miss DK! They were great... I am mad that I never got to see them on tour. Damaged is a GREAT song.



it was i watched from the start of making the band 3.  I rooted for aubrey the whole time.  But she skanked her shiz up, and egos got too big and in the way.  Its sad that they are gone. I wonder whats gonna happen with them.


----------



## BagAngel

Why the heck couldn't LV just have made the graffiti in pink as it was advertised 
This pic of Paris with the Speedy shows just how not pink it is  Colour of her top would have pleased me more!


----------



## IFFAH

^^*Paris Hilton's* jacket looks


----------



## LVLux

Oh-I would have loved that color pink too-then we would have one more bag to decide to buy or not-The Neon:Green,Fuchsia,Orange and the Lipstick pink!


----------



## BagAngel

LVLux said:


> Oh-I would have loved that color pink too-then we would have one more bag to decide to buy or not-The Neon:Green,Fuchsia,Orange and the Lipstick pink!


 
I meant instead of the pink that they did, it is way too coral for my liking.

Her jacket is so cool IFFAH!


----------



## LVLux

so you did not like it IRL? Did you like the Green IRL? Did you pass on them?


----------



## BagAngel

LVLux said:


> so you did not like it IRL? Did you like the Green IRL? Did you pass on them?


 
I bought the green in the Speedy didn't keep the pink. 

I have the pink wallet & am buying the pink NF as it is slightly brighter, haven't seen irl yet. Don't like that the wallet & NF are different colours! 

Ah this range has cost me a lot of wondering, do I/don't I? will I/won't I? lol! Usually I know exactly what I want & can't wait to get it!


----------



## LVLux

I know what you mean-seeing it IRL -I know immiedietly what I want but just looking at pics can drive meand then I buy too much or not the items I really want!!!

My SA told me that the color is the same but that the  font size makes it look more saturated-the only reason I do not really believe that is that in pictures that I take of the Neverfull I can literally see it hazing in from dark to light-So I am more apt to believe that the saturation is heavier and then fades out in the fabric repeat and then repeats all over again so that is why we are seeing such variations depending upon what part of the fabric run our bag is-At least that is my thoughts on it!!!! Still does not make it any easier-It looks way better IRL IMO!


----------



## BagAngel

Thanks LV, I will decide when I see it.  Looking at pics of these bags has driven me crazy lol!


----------



## gaijinmommy

Ooh, I love Jessica Simpson's Roses Keepall!  Does anyone know who the hottie is beside Madonna, wearing sunglasses?


----------



## LVLux

Me too-I am so happy that I got it-it looks so feminine and fun on her and she looks like she can't help but smile just lookin at it!!!


----------



## margaritaxmix

I LOVE the Roses Keepall


----------



## Lec8504

IFFAH said:


> I  the recent pics of korean star, *Kwon Jiyong of Big Bang* (the guy hugging the baby girl) w/LV graffiti sneakers !! He's so cute, hot and adorable!!! I wanna  :kiss: him. Thank you, *Lec8504* for posting his pics.



hehe no problem   i have a mini crush on him myself...and i usually don't like younger guys too haha


----------



## WillstarveforLV

what kind of wallet does Janet Jackson have?
It doesn't look like the monogram canvas or the mini lin??


----------



## llive

H_addict said:


> The shawl won't get _static-y_ because it's made of all natural fibers (cashemere/silk blend). I've worn mine together with pretty much every fabric out there and it has never snagged into my clothes or hair so, if you have one, go ahead and enjoy it! It's as light as a feather but so warm and cozy!





who are these two....the girl to the left is wayyy cute with her kelley weekender


----------



## oskarsobsession

gaijinmommy said:


> Ooh, I love Jessica Simpson's Roses Keepall!  Does anyone know who the hottie is beside Madonna, wearing sunglasses?



thats Jesus Luz Brazilian model, you should take a look at the W magazine shoot


----------



## Sweet Pea

I do not recognize the bag Eva is carrying.  Can someone please identify this bag?


----------



## princesskara

^ I am wondering as well...


----------



## oskarsobsession

could it maybe be the Kalahari?


----------



## foxylady28

yup! it's the Kalahari


----------



## gaijinmommy

oskarsobsession said:


> thats Jesus Luz Brazilian model, you should take a look at the W magazine shoot


 

Thank you so much!!


----------



## OnMyMiNd04

Eva is carrying a Kalahari GM! 

The Simpson's picture is TOO cute! Hahaha.


----------



## kenzo89

I love the picture of Ashlee carrying the Keepall. Funnily enough my sister pasted the pics to me earlier and was like "this reminded me of you!"


----------



## bronzebeauti

I LOVE Eve's speedy .........


----------



## monokuro

That Simpsons picture is just toooo funny!!


----------



## S*A*K

The runway shoes are looking VERY nice on Kanye's girlfriend Amber. Had no idea they were for sale already. Thank you for the pictures *Designerbagcarrier*.


----------



## minababe

what is the "thing" that Eva Herzigova has???


----------



## penelope tree

minababe said:


> what is the "thing" that Eva Herzigova has???


 
i thought the mini looked cute, if a little insignificant.


----------



## margaritaxmix

Adore the "street" pictures of the pink graffiti - just gorgeous.


----------



## Hijo del la lun

I just saw the latest pic of Kanye with the obsene gestures and I ask myself, why does anyone have interest in this guy?   

No class  

In an earlier post, I stand by what I said.  Not a good colaboration (Kanye and LV).  

I have seen him in the Rodeo store and what is with his mouth?  Either the veneers are too big for his mouth or he has gauze in there?  I know, not nice.  

Again, I don't undertstand the facination with this guy?  I suppose because he is an entertainer, that justifies him being here, not like Spencer what's his name.  I don't get it.


----------



## heychar

^^ I think Kanye has a weird dress sense not keen myself! but in his 'Oral defense' lol he did have a car accident didn't he?! that affected his mouth....I'm sure he did anyway...well if he didn't I'd love to know too what's up with his chops!

Love the Pink Graf Tee though, do they do these for women small sizes also?


----------



## Hijo del la lun

Hello Heychar-

Yes, I saw this t for men and women at the Rodeo store.  It comes in V-neck as well!

Call the store and ask for my friend Alben.


----------



## heychar

Hijo del la lun said:


> Hello Heychar-
> 
> Yes, I saw this t for men and women at the Rodeo store.  It comes in V-neck as well!
> 
> Call the store and ask for my friend Alben.



Thanks  for the info but i'm in U.K i'll have to try the London stores


----------



## penelope tree

why oh why do i look at holly madison, know she is wrong on many levels, and yet still think her mc looks great.


----------



## LisaG719

Hijo del la lun said:


> I just saw the latest pic of Kanye with the obsene gestures and I ask myself, why does anyone have interest in this guy?
> 
> No class
> 
> In an earlier post, I stand by what I said. Not a good colaboration (Kanye and LV).
> 
> *I* *have seen him in the Rodeo store and what is with his mouth?* Either the veneers are too big for his mouth or he has gauze in there? I know, not nice.
> 
> Again, I don't undertstand the facination with this guy? I suppose because he is an entertainer, that justifies him being here, not like Spencer what's his name. I don't get it.


 
He was in a serious car accident that left his jaw wired shut. His speech and physical appearance were affected. He ended up writing a hit song (Through the Wire) about it and it launched his career IMO.


----------



## penelope tree

LisaG719 said:


> He was in a serious car accident that left his jaw wired shut. His speech and physical appearance were affected. He ended up writing a hit song (Through the Wire) about it and it launched his career IMO.


 
when i first saw the music video, i thought he was having braces...i wasn't paying attention.


----------



## Stelladog

Kanye is a total egomaniac and really, an all around jerk-off...

I  him anyways though ush:

(and think his style is crazy fly!)


----------



## BagAngel

So Kate Moss is not pregnant? Doesn't look it in that pic at Chanel show!


----------



## Socialite

eww I just saw those photos of Kanye west and they look awful, I cant imagine why LV has interest in him, hes a class less hip hop artist that doesnt have anything in common with the Classical french brand of LV. Without MJ being involved in LV, I doubt Kanye would be involved


----------



## penelope tree

slightly off topic... but is pete wentz considered really attractive, in general? i don't get it.


----------



## John 5

^^^^ To each his own, I guess?


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Couldn't help notice that Ashley Simpson's feet just look HUGE!!


----------



## sweethi2t

love the mahina on miranda kerr!  she looks so cute.


----------



## margaritaxmix

sweethi2t said:


> love the mahina on miranda kerr!  she looks so cute.


Agree - she looks amazing with almost anything though


----------



## jackietong

what color is miranda kerr's mahina?


----------



## decora

jackietong said:


> what color is miranda kerr's mahina?



i think it's a L gris elephant


----------



## jigga85

what is the name of the bag that the guy is holding with kate moss? is that coppola?


----------



## heychar

Graffiti swimsuit  I want it!


----------



## pinkgoldfish

I love Kanye! He's not just a hiphop artist, he's creative, he's always looking to do something different with his music, he develops new styles all the time. 
Maybe that's how he fits in with Lv and why MJ picked him...


----------



## gucci lover

^^i like him too!  He's not scared of trying something different and he looks good doing it!


----------



## John 5

Baglady: I don't think that bag is LV... I remember someone bringing it up a while back that the backpack wasn't LV and mentioned who the bag was made by... now to find the thread...


----------



## S*A*K

Chris Brown's Backpack is from BBC\Icecream


----------



## John 5

^^^ Thanks! I was just about to do a seach on it. 

OT: Nice pic of your Damier Sauvage! Is it the Gazelle?


----------



## Cheryl24

*^^John *- do you know what style Brandy is carrying?  Feel free to edit my post if you do.


----------



## John 5

^^^ From the looks of it, it appears to be the Monogram Etoile.


----------



## heychar

S*A*K said:


> Chris Brown's Backpack is from BBC\Icecream



WoW I actually knew what brand /designer was too... I surprised myself, we don't see that much Billionaire Boys Club stuff here in the U.K! well we do take a while to catch on to most things anyway...


----------



## LouisVObsession

Ooh I thought Brandy's bag was a Beverly lol. I love Chris's backpack though. It really looks like a Miroir.


----------



## *GINGER*

Gosh..my heart jumped out of me when I saw that pic! 
Looked really like from the miroir edition, juuust LV didn't make 'em in backpack..that was tricky!


----------



## BagAngel

Yea, first glance I thought  LV didn't make that!


----------



## smooches2608

OMG! that asian celebrity is sooooooooo pretty! i especially loved her in memoirs of a geisha! thank you for posting!


----------



## heychar

That bloomin Alex chung does my head in... I can't stand her! the LV she's holding nice though


----------



## louis4life

umm who is this Amber Rose..model..singer???


----------



## ayla

^ Kanye's latest squeeze ?

Aishwarya Rai just makes me feel so inferior - she is SO gorgeous !


----------



## margaritaxmix

Ugh I can't stand Kanye's new girl. He pushes my tolerance too actually..

Apparently she's a model.


----------



## heychar

margaritaxmix said:


> Ugh I can't stand Kanye's new girl. He pushes my tolerance too actually..
> 
> Apparently she's a model.




I think she's more a Video Girl than a model...I think she's pretty! but might look a little cuter with hair! jmho


----------



## louis4life

Kanye is also not my cup of tea...to put it lightly...but anywho. I agree Aishwarya is absolutely stunning.


----------



## penelope tree

heychar said:


> That bloomin Alex chung does my head in... I can't stand her! the LV she's holding nice though


 
she is one of the most annoying people in the universe.

her and alex turner were on a programme of most annoying celebrity couples. one of the people on it said they look like brothers. haha.


----------



## penelope tree

also i think rachel zoe's hair/shoes/sunglasses are cool...sorry i know she is queen of the zoebots!


----------



## LVLux

I know-she is such a mess but I love to look at her w/ all of her variety!


----------



## heychar

penelope tree said:


> she is one of the most annoying people in the universe.
> 
> her and alex turner were on a programme of most annoying celebrity couples. one of the people on it said they look like brothers. haha.




Oh gosh I thought I was being mean but nope I really wasn't imagining it then, her style isn't that fab I see her in all the brit magazines looking shabby and like no one owns her and then the editors are like yay! dosen't she look amazing! ... errrrrrr


----------



## penelope tree

heychar said:


> Oh gosh I thought I was being mean but nope I really wasn't imagining it then, her style isn't that fab I see her in all the brit magazines looking shabby and like no one owns her and then the editors are like yay! dosen't she look amazing! ... errrrrrr


 
she is yet another model who claims to be a presenter. she's not funny, on loads of crap programmes, and yet, as you said, magazines seem to think we all love her! 
she does look good sometimes but thats cause she can afford cute things and has a good figure (skinny though).
female presenters are usually "ex-models" whereas the male presenters can be complete uggers!
ah british tv.


----------



## John 5

heychar said:


>



I LOOOOVE this new avatar!!!    I think I'll change it to the caption under my name.


----------



## heychar

John 5 said:


> I LOOOOVE this new avatar!!!    I think I'll change it to the caption under my name.



I Love it too! :girlwhack: and that one


----------



## M_Butterfly

Any one know the retail price of the leomonogram cuffs?


----------



## louis4life

Shauna Sand looks so creepy


----------



## Jenmbraun

Anyone know where I can get those nylons? I need them in my life!


----------



## superstar

I would so rock these nylons.


----------



## pinkgoldfish

Jenmbraun said:


> Anyone know where I can get those nylons? I need them in my life!


I think they were on sale last winter? They were expensive...


----------



## heychar

Oh my those tights are gorgeous, i'd probably Ladder them as soon as I put my foot in them!


----------



## louis4life

That's tight are sexy, they wouldn't last me more than 2 wearings lol.


----------



## ats16

does anyone know what bag she carried to the LV show?  is it fall/winter 09?


----------



## sab_angel

The Lv stocking r pretty nice but wow they wont last long!


----------



## LVLux

Jenmbraun said:


> Anyone know where I can get those nylons? I need them in my life!



I found a pair at LV in San Francisco Last Sept. and went to buy them but they were like 325.00 and I was not even sure if the size would fit me or not so ended up not buying them.


----------



## ayla

The stockings are adorable.. aren't the ones that JLo "went back for" the same ones, except the sock kinds ?


----------



## TrixieBoo

Seems like the lolly Kim K enjoying is one that goes for $25! 

But I love the damier graphite pegase.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

What kind of Mini Lin does Roger's GF have?? (can't help but admire the Chanel in the back...)


----------



## John 5

WillstarveforLV said:


> What kind of Mini Lin does Roger's GF have?? (can't help but admire the Chanel in the back...)



She has the pink Monogram Mini Trapeze GM. (Unfortunately discontinued and sold out worldwide.)


----------



## luvmy3girls

luv the camo speedy on lil kim


----------



## Bornsocialite26

um.......an asian here asking, who is amber rose???


----------



## luvmy3girls

^^she is Kanye West's girlfriend. I think she is a model/stripper.


----------



## John 5

luvmy3girls said:


> ...a *model/stripper*.



...oxymoron?


----------



## louis4life

Angie always looks great.


----------



## LesChicsFilles

M_Butterfly said:


> Any one know the retail price of the leomonogram cuffs?



Leomonogram cuffs retail for 240 Euros


----------



## purselover30

Vanessa Simmons Kicked it at the NY Knicks game over the weekend. I'm in love with the EPI  "purple eater" Speedy it looks like a Speedy 30.


----------



## NoSnowHere

Angie Harmon's bag is hawt!


----------



## keishapie1973

That Cassis Speedy is hawt!!!!  I think this is going on my wishlist.


----------



## stylefiend

Is this the child that they are adopting? Man, it must be so awesome to be married to MJ. Lot's of LV clothes, bags, etc.!!!


----------



## ayla

^ Seriously!!! All the LV swag you'd ever want ! 

No idea if that will be their kid, but whoever that kid is - super lucky !!!


----------



## louis4life

Wow Tiny really is tiny...even her daughter is taller than her at a young age lol!


----------



## John 5

Excuse my ignorance... but what happened with MJ and Jason?


----------



## gre8dane

louis4life said:


> Wow Tiny really is tiny...even her daughter is taller than her at a young age lol!


 
She has a voice to match it---have you ever heard her speak?  Think Munchkins.  Not sure what/how she contributed to Xscape, she was the "chorus" or just lip synched.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

John 5 said:


> She has the pink Monogram Mini Trapeze GM. (Unfortunately discontinued and sold out worldwide.)


 
Thanks John - too bad it's discontinued!


----------



## stylefiend

John 5 said:


> Excuse my ignorance... but what happened with MJ and Jason?



Don't really know, but he's now engaged to Lorenzo and rumour mill (Perez Hilton) has it that they are looking to adopt.


----------



## The tall one

Monica looks so good in the roses scarf I love her haircut.


----------



## taniherd

The tall one said:


> Monica looks so good in the roses scarf I love her haircut.


 

She does look good wearing the roses scarf..there were 3 other pics that I saw....but that one was the best.   
Seems like she is always wearing LV.  I love it!


----------



## gucci lover

Love that pic of Monica, she looks beautiful


----------



## penelope tree

i think sjp looks really good there.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

gre8dane said:


> She has a voice to match it---have you ever heard her speak?  Think Munchkins.  Not sure what/how she contributed to Xscape, she was the "chorus" or just lip synched.



I love her collection. She has some hot Lv's. You would think she couldn't sing, but she really can, I was shocked myself. The WAY she talks is what bothers me. She sounds so uneducated sometimes....


----------



## gelbergirl

Does anyone know what LV bag Jessica Simpson is carrying these days???
I bought the ManhattanGM bag because of her, and was just wondering what she was loving these days.


----------



## sxcruz22

gelbergirl said:


> Does anyone know what LV bag Jessica Simpson is carrying these days???
> I bought the ManhattanGM bag because of her, and was just wondering what she was loving these days.



i saw pics of her using the speedy cube, and a rose keepall


----------



## sunshinequeen

Lauren Conrad


----------



## sunshinequeen

Lauren Conrad with her Louis Vuitton Speedy 25 Bag


----------



## Mattd7474

MJ and Jason broke up FOREVER ago and then he met his new man

Marc has excellent taste. I always thought his ex jason was a hottie and his new man.. yowzers! HOT HOT HOT! Of course both men are hot in totally different ways!


----------



## John 5

^^^ You and me both...


----------



## divabeadz

Who _*doesn't*_ think MJ is hot. Man, that guy ooozes sex appeal.  LOL!  And talk about aging gracefully...he gets sexier the older he gets.  

John, you changed the quote in your siggie. I had to download Milkshake to my ipod bc everytime I saw one of your posts it ended up stuck in my head. It would drive my DH nuts...he knew if I'd been on tpf because I'd be humming or singing it ...hahaha!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Okay I am confused...since when do the papillons have the little leather tab (a la speedy style) - I have a papillon and mine does not have a leather tab at the end and nor have I ever seen this before on a pap - did LV used do this once upon a time or is LC wearing a fake??


----------



## John 5

^^^^ It's fake.

*Margaritamix*: Zac Efron's Keepall is actually Taiga. I edited it and corrected it. 

*Divabeadz*: Hee hee hee. Yeah... Poker Face is next.


----------



## lovely_bag

John 5 said:


> ^^^^ It's fake.


----------



## stylefiend

^^ Given that MJ is Lauren Conrad's favourite designer, she shouldn't be using fake LV's.  LOL...Then again, it looks like it was from a long time ago...Not that that's a valid excuse or anything.


----------



## margaritaxmix

Sorry about the fake Papillon! I was just transferring the pics on this thread to that one ush:

Thanks John for fixing the name of Zac's Keepall!


----------



## John 5

I looooove that Traveller tote!!!! Thanks for posting *Anglarry*.


----------



## Cheryl24

purselover30 said:


> Vanessa Simmons Kicked it at the NY Knicks game over the weekend. I'm in love with the EPI  "purple eater" Speedy it looks like a Speedy 30.




Vanessa looks so pretty!


----------



## ssmama

purselover30 said:


> Vanessa Simmons Kicked it at the NY Knicks game over the weekend. I'm in love with the EPI  "purple eater" Speedy it looks like a Speedy 30.



Look at those killer heels--love 'em! Is that Adrienne Bailon next to Vanessa?


----------



## ssmama

sunshinequeen said:


> Lauren Conrad



I have the 26 so when I saw this I thought it was fake  or maybe it was the 30.  Maybe she was just starting out and didn't know it was fake...


----------



## ayla

Egads.. someone needs a little more coverage !


----------



## Virginia

OMG, can you say FRIPPLES on Rod Stewart's wifey! :greengrin:


----------



## baglady88

ayla said:


> Egads.. someone needs a little more coverage !


 
nOPE..Somebody neEds a Bra..lol


----------



## MACsarah

Wrong thread. sorry


----------



## luvmy3girls

must be a bit nippley out


----------



## LVLux

She has to walk around like this so that all the men stare and then and only then will Rod think she is sooo HOT!!!!!


----------



## John 5

^^^ Eeeek! Major T.H.O.


----------



## BagAngel

LVLux said:


> She has to walk around like this so that all the men stare and then and only then will Rod think she is sooo HOT!!!!!


 

Haha Rod appears to be staring also!


----------



## divabeadz

Does anyone know what the name of the clutch Lisa Rinna is holding in I think it was post #835 -- it was cute with a front flap. Does LV still make it?


----------



## Love LV

divabeadz said:


> Does anyone know what the name of the clutch Lisa Rinna is holding in I think it was post #835 -- it was cute with a front flap. Does LV still make it?


 

Sorry I don't know the name of it, and I do not believe LV makes it any longer.  I have the same clutch (LOVE it) but purchased it some year ago - around 1990?

You can check it out in my bag collection (see sig).


----------



## Mattd7474

That picture of Reggie Bush.... YUM!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## luvmy3girls

^^deelishhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## H_addict

baglady88 said:


> nOPE..Somebody neEds a Bra..lol


 
Or a second bra! (she has one on already!)


----------



## latinmalemodel

^^^is she wearing mom jeans O_o


----------



## maryelle

latinmalemodel said:


> ^^^is she wearing mom jeans O_o


the style is called harem denim. :]


----------



## Mattd7474

Is Rihanna carrying the new gucci backpack? If so... I LOVE IT!


----------



## ayla

^ Yes she is !


----------



## ETenebris

maryelle said:


> the style is called harem denim. :]



I wore those in the 80s!!!

Just wanted to say that Mariah Carey looks AMAZING in the beach photo.  It's nice to see a woman of a healthy weight being photographed.


----------



## PlainnJaine

I love how the Palermo looks on Holly! And I agree...Reggie Bush is lookin pretty good =]


----------



## BagAngel

Mattd7474 said:


> Is Rihanna carrying the new gucci backpack? If so... I LOVE IT!


 

Yes & it looks so much lighter in colour than on the website. It is seriously amazing!


----------



## Redenkeew

Wentworth-Roth said:


> Jessica Simpson... spot the LV.


Are these Leomonogram bracelets she is wearing ?


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Yes.


----------



## orchidsuns

Hope this is okay to post. Can anyone help me identify the style of Alexa Chung's bag? i've looked on LV's site to no avail. TIA.


----------



## sxcruz22

orchidsuns said:


> Hope this is okay to post. Can anyone help me identify the style of Alexa Chung's bag? i've looked on LV's site to no avail. TIA.



thats the sofia coppola  bag in monogram canvas


----------



## LVLux

Veronica Webb is making me regret buying the Graffiti NF-looks awful!
Love the look of the Miroir Almas w/black!


----------



## stylefiend

The bag's so cute. I'm actually really loving her luggage. I've always wanted Globertrotter...

I dont know if it's just me, but she reminds me of Harry Potter for some reason.


----------



## sxcruz22

stylefiend said:


> The bag's so cute. I'm actually really loving her luggage. I've always wanted Globertrotter...
> 
> I dont know if it's just me, but she reminds me of Harry Potter for some reason.



Ha ha, I knew there was something off about her in that picture.  She's channeling harry potter.  But that bag looks really good on her.


----------



## Mattd7474

I love kelly's bag! I wish I could pull it off! and I wish it was $500-$1k cheaper haha!

Who is that girl next to "whatsherface" McCain? She is smokin HOT!


----------



## gucci lover

^^yeah, that girl is HOT!  I thought it was Hilary Duff for a moment, but i don't think it's her....


----------



## ayla

Mattd7474 said:


> I love kelly's bag! I wish I could pull it off! and I wish it was $500-$1k cheaper haha!
> 
> Who is that girl next to "whatsherface" McCain? She is smokin HOT!





gucci lover said:


> ^^yeah, that girl is HOT! I thought it was Hilary Duff for a moment, but i don't think it's her....








It's Tila Tequila !


----------



## sxcruz22

^^^i didnt expect them to hang out..... But hey who am i to judge.  loved her mtv show the first season  it was fun!


----------



## ayla

^ They are Twitter BFFs or something like that - http://www.nbcwashington.com/news/e...-Meghan-McCain-Is-a--Good-Friend-of-Mine.html

Strange.. I wonder if it's like a publicity thing ?


----------



## gucci lover

^^Whaaaaaaaaaaat?  no way LOL.  I wouldn't have expected it either.  Wow, she's actually covered up.  She looks good!  Thaks ayla


----------



## margaritaxmix

ayla said:


> It's Tila Tequila !


 Those two did not match up in my head. But wow, for once you can't see all her girly parts. I'm impressed. Her show was quite the guilty pleasure though.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Maybe McCain will be a contestant on the next season of "Shot of Love" ...

But gosh, looking at that cube speedy makes me want to kick myself and pull my hair out for not getting it - I love that bag!  Big regret for me even though the price was too steep....


----------



## lvmurakigirl

ayla said:


> I'm pretty sure it's a MC Bev !


 That bag looks more like an ursula


----------



## PrincessMe

does anyone know which LV this is?


----------



## Mattd7474

omg nick cannon has the DJ BAG!!! I HATE HIM! uhhh so jealous!


----------



## styloboy

PrincessMe said:


> does anyone know which LV this is?



It looks like the Pochette Toilette 15.


----------



## PrincessMe

^^Thank you


----------



## knasarae

I think that blonde hair looks very harsh on Christina Milian.  She's a very pretty girl....I prefer darker hair on her though.


----------



## heychar

knasarae said:


> I think that blonde hair looks very harsh on Christina Milian.  She's a very pretty girl....I prefer darker hair on her though.



I agree...It looks like she's frazzled her hair with all that bleach and straightening


----------



## gre8dane

Mattd7474 said:


> omg nick cannon has the DJ BAG!!! I HATE HIM! uhhh so jealous!


 
 I feel the same way about the Russian girl wearing the Bordeaux tribal sandals!  ...off to sulk...


----------



## John 5

LOOOOOOVE Rihanna's earring! I've been searching for studs like those for my industrial piercing.


----------



## bashfulteaparty

What is the name of the LV that Kourtney Kardashian caring in the "Celeberties and their LVs" on page 60?

Thanks


----------



## PurseHorse

^^ stephen


----------



## Ilovepurse007

it looks like Kanye carrying a squirrel..."help me, I can't breath."


----------



## heychar

Ilovepurse007 said:


> it looks like Kanye carrying a squirrel..."help me, I can't breath."


----------



## minababe

is the speedy miley has a 35? I don't really like her but it looks so gorgeaus on her.


----------



## PrincessMe

^^ I LOVE Miley's Speedy too


----------



## Stelladog

ahhhh!!! I soooo need a Bluebird!!!


----------



## gre8dane

^^^ AND she's wearing the other shoes I want!!!


----------



## gre8dane

No WONDER all the Spicy sandals are hard to come by....just about EVERYTIME I see some celebrity, they are wearing the Spicy Sandals, ESPECIALLY the bordeaux suede sandals!  That's why we can't get them!


----------



## yenanh00

minababe said:


> is the speedy miley has a 35? I don't really like her but it looks so gorgeaus on her.


 
  yep it a 35


----------



## gucci lover

mischa looks cracked out :girlwhack:&& beyonce is just gorgeous


----------



## OG_Baby

gucci lover said:


> mischa looks cracked out :girlwhack:...


 
I was thinking the same thing...and I am not trying to be mean.  She just looks tired.

I have heard some stories, but what on earth has been going on with Mischa Barton?


----------



## sweethi2t

gucci lover said:


> mischa looks cracked out :girlwhack:&& beyonce is just gorgeous


 
yeah, mischa just looks scary skinny & almost about to fall over in those heels!  but beyonce definitely pulls off the look much better!


----------



## heychar

Wentworth you always have my sides splitting...who is she/he anyway?? don't know that "celeb" here in the U.K! (pink lingerie and hooker heels)


----------



## TrixieBoo

^^ Her name is Shauna Sand - she used to be married to Lorenzo Lamas - actor. She's basically in denial that she is getting older, so I'm guessing that's why she won't hang up her lucite heels just yet.


----------



## italianlolita

Shauna Sand looks like a disgusting pig!!!!!!! Sorry for those who like her.


----------



## einnamarie421

WillstarveforLV said:


> Maybe McCain will be a contestant on the next season of "Shot of Love" ...
> 
> But gosh, looking at that cube speedy makes me want to kick myself and pull my hair out for not getting it - I love that bag!  Big regret for me even though the price was too steep....




you can still buy the cube, louis vuitton often has several of the discontinued bags in their stores. they just don't keep them on the display floor because they have to show the current lines. i recently purchased one myself, just called to make sure they had it.


----------



## LVLux

TrixieBoo said:


> ^^ Her name is Shauna Sand - she used to be married to Lorenzo Lamas - actor. She's basically in denial that she is getting older, so I'm guessing that's why she won't hang up her lucite heels just yet.



Plus-I have heard she uses drugs to stay thin so she probably thinks they look good on her in her inebriated state-LOL!


----------



## baglover1973

LVLux said:


> Plus-I have heard she uses drugs to stay thin so she probably thinks they look good on her in her inebriated state-LOL!



omg! couldn't have said it better myself!


----------



## NoSnowHere

Shauna Sand is disgusting.


----------



## PrincessMe

im actually starting to feel so sorry for Shauna..its just that disgusting


----------



## SuzanneVuitton

Is that Paris Hilton's ex boyfriend (and MK Olsen) Stavaros Whatshisname?
If so, he is super rich right? Maybe he can buy Shauna Sand a mirror so she can look at her self before she leaves the house! So sad she forgot to put on clothes and just walked out in her lingerie..


----------



## i_love_yorkie

*i love ss501, Huyn Joong.....heart exploding...lol*


----------



## ayla

Oh Shauna.. she looks WAY older than she really is.


----------



## ETenebris

Love seeing Kate Moss with her SC...and why does it look so much smaller when she carries it?


----------



## Krab

Wow that Shauna Sand girl looks terrible... I'm wondering why no one tells her she looks horrible dressed like that!


----------



## Alexis168

I wonder how can a guy likes Shauna Sand when 90% of her body is fake.


----------



## Alexis168

I_Love_Yorkie, that's Cecilia Cheung and her son Nicholas in the LV Jean Jackets.


----------



## Alexis168

Alexis168 said:


> I_Love_Yorkie, that's Cecilia Cheung and her son Nicholas in the LV Jean Jackets.


 
Correction, her son's name is Lucas.  Her husband's name is Nicholas.


----------



## LVLux

Alexis168 said:


> I wonder how can a guy likes Shauna Sand when 90% of her body is fake.



IDK but I am thinking the guy she is pictured with is her DH and he looks pretty fine to me!


----------



## LVLux

Love the denim V Jacket w/leather collar on the beautiful Mom!
Also,something is wrong in the world when I am carrying the same bag as Madonna-She's a supa' Star and I am a peon-Love the Mahina XL!


----------



## Mar

LINDSAY LOHAN
SCARF


----------



## Mar

[/URL][/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]http://imgplace.com/image/remove/843539/0fb5936d18679aabe38e32844637e952e7813e58


----------



## Phédre

Mischa Barton looks like a mess! Her make up ...


----------



## LVLux

ITA-Looks like she just woke up from a 3 day binge!


----------



## princesskara

Can you tell me which bag this is?  I am so bad about naming - thanks!


----------



## sxcruz22

princesskara said:


> Can you tell me which bag this is?  I am so bad about naming - thanks!



Mahina XS?


----------



## heychar

LVoe the roses scarf but Lilo needs a Big Mac meal quick before she disappears.. poof before our very eyes


----------



## sxcruz22

heychar said:


> LVoe the roses scarf but Lilo needs a Big Mac meal quick before she disappears.. poof before our very eyes



lilo needs more than a big mac she needs therapy, and lots of it.


----------



## snibor

THanks goodness someone said something.  Lilo looks terrible lately.  The girl needs to eat big time.


----------



## tanya t

LOVE the scarf but with a swimsuit it confuses me??????Maybe i just need another cup of coffee......


----------



## Phédre

Lilo should have put on some pants to run to the shop!


----------



## LVLux

Red Alert: Louis Vuitton has banned Lilo from buying or wearing any of it's merchandise-They have an image to maintain even if she does not!


----------



## mario.af

LVLux said:


> Red Alert: Louis Vuitton has banned Lilo from buying or wearing any of it's merchandise-They have an image to maintain even if she does not!



Poor Lindsay, she needs rehab! ASAP!
Though LV have bigger problems than her, like Shauna Sand and TI's girlfriend  LOL


----------



## LVLux

You made my day with that comment Mario!!!


----------



## alexigastel

Love Mileys bag  Its my first time to see her carry this


----------



## bronzebeauti

I'm amazed @ the teen stars and their style.. The Gris Mahina, and Monospeedy 40 are both bags that Miley owns.. My taste was different @ her age. Good for her...


----------



## Twingles

Looks like lindsay bought the wilshire boulevard


----------



## pitterpatter

LL looks like a crack head  but the bag sure is cute!!!


----------



## sxcruz22

pitterpatter said:


> LL looks like a crack head  but the bag sure is cute!!!



I 2nd this!


----------



## Mar

Paris Hilton







[/URL] imgplace.com/image_bin/3275/6d6784bee86dfe172b5edcf1405d793b.jpg.th.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## maryelle

Mar said:


> Paris Hilton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> imgplace.com/image_bin/3275/6d6784bee86dfe172b5edcf1405d793b.jpg.th.jpg[/IMG]



LOL that's not lv at all. i remember seeing that at an upscale dog accessory shop.


----------



## kissmyace108

I don't usually like Brody Jenner's girlfriend (forget her name) but I love that she's wearing the Galliera, it looks great on her. I can't wait to get mine!


----------



## juulia

^It really does look nice on her.


----------



## 19yearslater

Wow- Lindsay's in the running for least-classy girl ever. Does she think that a nice scarf makes her ill-fitting bikini look like an outfit?


----------



## poshgal78

Why does Vanessa Minnelo's speedy look weird at the side? Is it just me or it looks like the shape is off-- ?


----------



## sjunky13

Im probally the only one here that like Shauna Sands. LOL. She reminds me of an old friend that was fun to party with. I love her trashy style. Hehehe.


----------



## Blueberry

So Kate Moss bought Sofia Coppola's collection *love*


----------



## ETenebris

Blueberry said:


> So Kate Moss bought Sofia Coppola's collection *love*



There are quite a few pics of Kate Moss with that bag...she seems to always be wearing black or grey!  I would be terrified of that bag in suede.  It would get too dirty!  But it looks smaller in the suede than mine does in the mono for some reason.  Happy to see someone carrying it!  (Looks great on Sofia, too!)

Loving LiLo's watch, too.  I am not a fan, but that watch size looks great on her.


----------



## sxcruz22

gabygurl510 said:


>



What is JLove wearing.......  I dont get her, when your celebrity is running out, do they purposely try and get on the worst dressed list.  Shes really short so her dress shouldnt be to the ground and with converse too!!!!!  what the heydu......


----------



## taniherd

sxcruz22 said:


> What is JLove wearing.......  I dont get her, when your celebrity is running out, do they purposely try and get on the worst dressed list.  Shes really short so her dress shouldnt be to the ground and with converse too!!!!!  what the heydu......




*I totally agree.  She is very pretty.  Love the Louie.  
She clearly didn't put much thought into this outfit. *


----------



## Smellyfeet

Maybe Jlove is trying out the ninja look? Weird =p


----------



## sxcruz22

Smellyfeet said:


> Maybe Jlove is trying out the ninja look? Weird =p



lol ninja!


----------



## sweet8684girl

kissmyace108 said:


> I don't usually like Brody Jenner's girlfriend (forget her name) but I love that she's wearing the Galliera, it looks great on her. I can't wait to get mine!



I agree, she looks great with it and her heart coin purse is a cute accessory, too.


----------



## CoeurVernis

sxcruz22 said:


> What is JLove wearing.......  I dont get her, when your celebrity is running out, do they purposely try and get on the worst dressed list.  Shes really short so her dress shouldnt be to the ground and with converse too!!!!!  what the heydu......



I really like that dress, but with Chucks?!?!? OMG! No way...


----------



## juulia

The dress is too long for her in my opinion. She actually does look like a ninja  She definitely shouldn't wear the dess in the first place, but at least she should wear it with different shoes.


----------



## Ilovepurse007

The camouflage jacket is awesome 3


----------



## habibty

ptrckii said:


> I jus had to post this here I'm sorry!!!
> 
> So I went to Beyoncé's concert the second of may and it was awesome.. but the third of may(while I was offcourse wearing LV this happened to me)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yep beyonce reoginisedd me and spoke to me! I went nuts!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KmeiyDzbMOw
> 
> B&Me >>> SAY MY NAME!!



THIS post has nothing to do with celebrities and THEIR LVs, can a mod delete it?


----------



## 19yearslater

^^^^Don't be mean, she was excited.^^^^

I'm going to stand up for JLove's outfit, I like the Chucks-with-everything look. I actually really enjoy Ghost Whisperer. And she's carrying LV, it can't all be bad.


----------



## sxcruz22

19yearslater said:


> ^^^^Don't be mean, she was excited.^^^^
> 
> I'm going to stand up for JLove's outfit, I like the Chucks-with-everything look. I actually really enjoy Ghost Whisperer. And she's carrying LV, it can't all be bad.



I love J.love but i'm not gonna lie and say her outfit looks good.  I love chucks just not with that dress.


----------



## deem0nessa

sxcruz22 said:


> I love J.love but i'm not gonna lie and say her outfit looks good.  I love chucks just not with that dress.



I agree....the dress isnt bad but I think its way too long for her....in fact it looks not like a dress but more like a jumpsuit/harem pants thing....hehehe


----------



## newbee81

leighton meester (from the show gossip girl) in lv's f/w '09 rtw at MET Costume Gala 2009 
Hmm, I don't get this look. I think this is her first outfit that I don't like. A hot mess IMO.


----------



## sxcruz22

ayla said:


> Brooke Hogan


Is brooke hogan even a celebrity????  Also i hate when ppl who dont need those scooter things use them.  THey get in the way i was almost ran over my one at the mall today -_-".  Also i think its rude to the people who do need one...


----------



## sxcruz22

skyrider007 said:


> in her hideous dress, boots, and clutch. enough said



I dont think its hideous.  I just think its too much and done wrong.  Just the dress with maybe that clutch would be good and would work.   I'll be honest and say i'm not a fan of the boots and really not one of the rabbit ears.


----------



## Smellyfeet

I think Madonna's dress is cute but the ensemble is


----------



## AngelBABY84

^^Her arms scare me lol


----------



## assia

AngelBABY84 said:


> ^^Her arms scare me lol


 
True!They're terrible but Madge is always great!


----------



## Mattd7474

The Madonna outfit is FAR from hideous!

perhaps with different LV boots and her hair done, it could change your mind


----------



## maryelle

so i'm guessing madonna is still dating that jesus model guy? everytime she's wearing lv, he's around. lol


----------



## LVLux

I thought brooke was just sitting there waiting for someone-can't believe she is actually using that scooter-embarrassing! She is a T.V. Personality no Celeb would be caught riding in one of these!


----------



## ayla

^ Yeah.. it seems seriously lazy since she doesn't seem to be hurt. :s


----------



## speedyluv

All I can say to Brooke, is girl have some respect-it's LV!!! The way she has her Neverfull stuffed into that scooter basket made me gasp!


----------



## LVLux

Me too-Guess she is singing in her head "I'm too sexy for my LV"


----------



## taniherd

^ I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## taniherd

speedyluv said:


> All I can say to Brooke, is girl have some respect-it's LV!!! The way she has her Neverfull stuffed into that scooter basket made me gasp!


 
I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## m1nime

I think that Brooke girl needs respect fullstop. LV and for ppl who actually need scooters. She looks like a lazy little so and so on that thing. Move your fat arse and get some exercise!!

Madonna is just scary. Really, really scary.


----------



## _bebee

i agree, madonna looks a bit scary there. Her arms are so muscular


----------



## twochubbycheeks

the chinese couple who dated for 20yrs then had just gotten married.. I must say, they hate the Roses and Graffiti line! LOL

they're soooo cute!!!


----------



## yenanh00

The cheongsam dress make out of the LV Stephen Sprouse Roses Stole were gorgeous.. the couple happen to be excellent actor and actresses.. i think she just win some tv show award..


----------



## twochubbycheeks

yenanh00 said:


> The cheongsam dress make out of the LV Stephen Sprouse Roses Stole were gorgeous.. the couple happen to be excellent actor and actresses.. i think she just win some tv show award..


 

I love her dress!


----------



## toni0

*i love yorkie,* Thanks for posting the pics of Lisa and her husband!


----------



## 19yearslater

I don't like Hannah Montana, but I have to say I really like Miley's style. (And her views on Rob Pattinson)


----------



## Crazy Bag

I  the alma on Nicole Scherzinger


----------



## PrincessMe

m1nime said:


> I think that Brooke girl needs respect fullstop. LV and for ppl who actually need scooters.


 
ITA its so not funny..everyone knows those are for people with disabilities..its not a joke


----------



## hellokitty99

i_love_yorkie said:


> chinese actress and her husband (just got married last week after 20 years dating)



lol i saw that on tv.  they said he proposed to her tons of times but she kept rejecting him so they kept on dating.  they're both really famous and in their 60's now.  when i first saw her dress i thought to myself that looks a lot like LV roses.


----------



## DisCo

Hi! 

Is Nicky Hilton's MOCA Neverfull an MM or a GM?


----------



## cindy05

Madonna's got some serious man-arms in that last pic.


----------



## brahh

sxcruz22 said:


> What is JLove wearing....... I dont get her, when your celebrity is running out, do they purposely try and get on the worst dressed list. Shes really short so her dress shouldnt be to the ground and with converse too!!!!! what the heydu......


 
_




_

_*Is this the Trivoli PM*?_


----------



## sjunky13

brahh said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> _*Is this the Trivoli PM*?_


 
Palermo PM


----------



## AAdams

I apologize for those who love Madonna but she looks ridiculous in that outfit.  Perhaps it would look "okay" on someone maybe 20-25 years younger but come on, what a joke and an emabarrassment to Louis Vuitton.  Someone clearly (Marc Jacobs) should have stopped her. Again, sorry for those who think this get up looks fantastic.


----------



## brahh

sjunky13 said:


> Palermo PM


 





*Did she remove the other strap? I was thinking about buying the Palermo, but I'm not liking it here. * *Could it be her hideous outfit and sneakers???*


----------



## NoSnowHere

Jennifer Love's boobs look huge there.


----------



## sxcruz22

i cant believe eva got the new speedy already summer didnt even start yet!  Its so beautiful.


----------



## AnabelleP

OMG I luv Eva's speedy too


----------



## SaraDK

AnabelleP said:


> OMG I luv Eva's speedy too



Me too!! Its so pretty!


----------



## Melocoton

Eva's Speedy =


----------



## Ilovepurse007

Kim's shoes r soooo hot!!! R they YSL cage bootie?


----------



## parkeedoo

omg! gorgeous speedy 28 on Eva.. I must have one!


----------



## superstar

I want more info on Eva's Speedy.


----------



## kburns2000

When Jessica Simpson was on Newlyweds - her white mc Speedy 30 - is that the same one that LV currently sells? I feel like Jessica's was different but I am not sure??? I searched everywhere and can't even find a picture of her with this bag from a few years back. Can someone help? Thanks!!!


----------



## PrincessMe

i really think Brook Hogan needs the electric chair bc her boobs are too heavy to lug around


----------



## Mar

Daniel Wu and girlfriend


----------



## itsonly4me

kburns2000 said:


> When Jessica Simpson was on Newlyweds - her white mc Speedy 30 - is that the same one that LV currently sells? I feel like Jessica's was different but I am not sure??? I searched everywhere and can't even find a picture of her with this bag from a few years back. Can someone help? Thanks!!!


 

Yup, its still the same.


----------



## princesskara

kburns2000 said:


> When Jessica Simpson was on Newlyweds - her white mc Speedy 30 - is that the same one that LV currently sells? I feel like Jessica's was different but I am not sure??? I searched everywhere and can't even find a picture of her with this bag from a few years back. Can someone help? Thanks!!!


 
Theres a bunch of pics in the mc clubhouse as well.


----------



## babielovah

how come eva already got the new speedy 28, i thought its for fall and winter? Celebs have the advantage to get items before they are released?


----------



## John 5

Mar said:


> Daniel Wu and girlfriend



The watches are LV... and his jacket looks like LV too.


----------



## Bag Fetish

kburns2000 said:


> When Jessica Simpson was on Newlyweds - her white mc Speedy 30 - is that the same one that LV currently sells? I feel like Jessica's was different but I am not sure??? I searched everywhere and can't even find a picture of her with this bag from a few years back. Can someone help? Thanks!!!



Yes that is the same bag lv sells, but it has just been discontinued. Jessica's may be different in color pattern but that is about it.

here is a pic of her bag


----------



## 19yearslater

Isn't that bag Ali is carrying the same one Lindsay had not too long ago?


----------



## kburns2000

Bag Fetish said:


> Yes that is the same bag lv sells, but it has just been discontinued. Jessica's may be different in color pattern but that is about it.
> 
> here is a pic of her bag


 

WHAT????? The white MC Speedy is being discontinued???????? NO NO NO - when is this happening or did it already happen?


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Bag Fetish said:


> Yes that is the same bag lv sells, but it has just been discontinued. Jessica's may be different in color pattern but that is about it.
> 
> here is a pic of her bag


 

Did the most recent versions have the key tags attached - anytime I would see this IRL or on the web I did not see the key tag attached around the handle like Jessica's???


----------



## penelope tree

I love the shoes on Miroslava...

Bag Fetish - speedy discontinued completely or a re-design?


----------



## SaraDK

Does'nt that keepall look fake? The handles are too long..


----------



## kburns2000

Has anyone seen any celebs with the Roses Speedy? I saw Eve, but no one else. What's up with that???!!!


----------



## princesskara

Jessica Simpson has the carryall.


----------



## edsbgrl

I desperately need Mariah to put on a bra in post #962.  I love ya to death and your bosums are Da-Dow! but a bra is essential.....and I know you've got one (maybe? perhaps?) in that kick a$$ closet of yours.  Hey!  I'll even settle for nip. covers


----------



## pinkgoldfish

SaraDK said:


> Does'nt that keepall look fake? The handles are too long..


 
I'm far from an expert but was thinking the same. Plus it has feet and a weird shape.


----------



## ritaki

*Uma Thurman : what damier bag is this?*


----------



## deem0nessa

^^^^ I would like to know also...


----------



## SweetPurple

^ It looks like the Soho backpack ... not 100% though.


----------



## winkwinx

PrincessMe said:


> Kelly Pickler


 the grove!!! when was this taken? im always there but never see celebs!


----------



## luvmy3girls

^^same here


----------



## paris_in_lvoe

is there any celeb who has rose speedy except eve???


----------



## PrincessMe

winkwinx said:


> the grove!!! when was this taken? im always there but never see celebs!


  she put it up on her twitter 7 days ago..http://twitpic.com/photos/therealpickler


----------



## penelope tree

lindsay lohan's wc looks sort of silly with it being so empty. maybe she should give it to me and i will make good use of it. i would be doing her a favour.


----------



## NoSnowHere

Beyonce cannot pull off those Ray Bans.


----------



## conrad18

>


 
Anyone know what bag this is? It's GORGEOUS.  And look at her little doggy! How adorable is he?


----------



## sjunky13

Embossed Stephen! I love it. there is one on Bonanzle for 4 k....sigh.I love this bag


----------



## penelope tree

conrad18 said:


> Anyone know what bag this is? It's GORGEOUS.  And look at her little doggy! How adorable is he?


 
i love her dog, is it a maltese poodle cross? i would assume a toy poodle as its so small.


----------



## John 5

*Imeelove*: Ayla posted the pic because Ashley Tisdale is holding a Framboise Vernis Cles.


----------



## declaredbeauty

ooo... does Angela Simmons father knows she's wearing that top?


----------



## bronzebeauti

declaredbeauty said:


> ooo... does Angela Simmons father knows she's wearing that top?



ha! i thought the same thing.... I love her BOETIE... i havent seen many people wear it.. What size is it? I wanted the GM ..just trying to get a reference  THANKYOU!


----------



## FaithHope&LVoe

^I would love to see her entire collection she has so many! Her outfit is a no no but I love the bag I'm guessings it's not the GM because I tried it on and it's huge like luggage maybe it's the MM?


----------



## bronzebeauti

FaithHope&LVoe said:


> ^I would love to see her entire collection she has so many! Her outfit is a no no but I love the bag I'm guessings it's not the GM because I tried it on and it's huge like luggage maybe it's the MM?



She does have a great collection.. and its probally the MM... she is pretty short so the GM would be overwhelming...


----------



## heychar

I like the Boetie on Angela S.... and i'm loving the nail polish colour..i've been rocking yellow all week I think i'm going to purchase this mint-ish colour tomorrow! 

Oh...and I have to agree the outfits a no no!


----------



## SaraDK

Why did Ashley pool her socks so long up?


----------



## John 5

SaraDK said:


> Why did Ashley pool her socks so long up?



...baseball game?


----------



## The tall one

what the F is angela simmons wearing? the top looks like a swim suit, ie not something to wear out on the street! oh my.


----------



## luvmy3girls

heychar said:


> I like the Boetie on Angela S.... and i'm loving the nail polish colour..i've been rocking yellow all week I think i'm going to purchase this mint-ish colour tomorrow!
> 
> Oh...and I have to agree the outfits a no no!


 I love the polish color too. I wonder what it is..maybe MAC peppermint patti ???


----------



## priss

angelas bag is likely gm. it has a shoulder strap.  mm doesnt


----------



## heychar

luvmy3girls said:


> I love the polish color too. I wonder what it is..maybe MAC peppermint patti ???



Barry M's do similar colours unsure if they have it in the usa, i'll PM you the website unsure if I can post it here!


----------



## chiripa

I'm in love with this sunglasses !!

Does someone know this model? Maybe those are the new LV suspense in black?


----------



## sxcruz22

i dont like spencer with the rem.  It just doesnt look right too me.  am i the only one?


----------



## gre8dane

^^^ I'm SOOOOO tired of those two that I cannot appreciate anything on them.


----------



## gucci lover

chiripa said:


> I'm in love with this sunglasses !!
> 
> Does someone know this model? Maybe those are the new LV suspense in black?


 
they're chanel.  I don't know the name or style but they have 3 vertical rows of pearls on the side.  very nice!


----------



## maryelle

post #1003 is definitely not jessica alba or biel. lol


----------



## eyeloveu

maryelle said:


> post #1003 is definitely not jessica alba or biel. lol




LOL Ok Thanks I couldn't figure out who that was.


----------



## eyeloveu

I so want Beyonce's Kalahari bag, I held that bag in person it's tdf sooooo gorgeous and I want her shoes too!!!


----------



## FashionMIKE

Does anyone know what kind of sunglasses Beyonce is wearing?


----------



## gre8dane

eyeloveu said:


> I so want Beyonce's Kalahari bag, I held that bag in person it's tdf sooooo gorgeous and *I want her shoes too*!!!


 
Me tooooooooo!  I love these!  So so so so jealous!


----------



## SweetiexJenn

What kind of NF was Jennifer Love Hewitt holding?


----------



## DisCo

SweetiexJenn said:


> What kind of NF was Jennifer Love Hewitt holding?


 
It was a LE NF called St. Tropez


----------



## Cakebaker

declaredbeauty said:


> ooo... does Angela Simmons father knows she's wearing that top?


 
Yeah - that top epitomizes "trashy".  I have a hard time just looking at her in it!  LOL!


----------



## Denitsu

It's a Mexican actress called Ana Claudia Talancon



maryelle said:


> post #1003 is definitely not jessica alba or biel. lol


----------



## minababe

size? it looks like a gm to me, right?


----------



## princesskara

The graffiti neverful only comes in the gm.


----------



## kburns2000

sxcruz22 said:


> i dont like spencer with the rem. It just doesnt look right too me. am i the only one?


 
You are not the only one - I think it looks goofy on him and he needs to take it off right now. I am sooo over these two so maybe that has something to do with it


----------



## eyeloveu

Denitsu said:


> It's a Mexican actress called Ana Claudia Talancon





Awesome! Thanks that solves the mystery for me.


----------



## minababe

princesskara said:


> The graffiti neverful only comes in the gm.



thanks !!


----------



## luvpugz

What do you think of the Roses Speedy being carried with the shoulder strap? Just wondering, I think it looks good.  The purse style works with the shoulder strap. Anybody doing that out there?


----------



## NoSnowHere

Dang, I wouldn't want to mess with Serena Williams.


----------



## macska

Ooooo, love the pic of Rihanna ... I do hope that it means that those boots will be available in stores - LVoe them


----------



## IFFAH

Sharon Stone is looking good there!


----------



## DisCo

Brooke Sheilds is looking good! Could someone ID her sunglasses please? They look like the new Balenciagas but the logo on the side seems like it isn't.


----------



## Bag Fetish

this is fake!


----------



## sabishka

Can someone tell me what's the name of her LV? Thanks ladies


----------



## penelope tree

can anyone tell me what bag lindsay lohan is using with the graf charm on it?


----------



## maryelle

penelope tree said:


> can anyone tell me what bag lindsay lohan is using with the graf charm on it?


Chloe Paraty Shoulder Bag. she's been wearing this bag quite a lot. personally i think it's heavy... maybe i'm just weak. lol


----------



## heychar

No idea who the indian actresses etc are but the LV all looks awesome, Loving the shot of Aubrey with the Trevi..lol


----------



## penelope tree

maryelle said:


> Chloe Paraty Shoulder Bag. she's been wearing this bag quite a lot. personally i think it's heavy... maybe i'm just weak. lol


 
aw thanks thats very kind of you to reply.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Does the Manhattan have this vachetta tab with the 2 studs - I have never seen that before or is this not even the Manahattan??


----------



## Bag Fetish

What is the point to these jeans.... ? Is the bag a palermo gm ?


----------



## CoeurVernis

Bag Fetish said:


> What is the point to these jeans.... ? Is the bag a palermo gm ?



Those Jeans are absolutely UGLY (IMHO)! But the Bag is a Palermo GM.


----------



## sxcruz22

CoeurVernis said:


> Those Jeans are absolutely UGLY (IMHO)! But the Bag is a Palermo GM.



Those *UGLY* jeans were probably over 200 dollars.  How stupid to spend so much no bad jeans.  Also there are plenty of honestly nice jeans for 200 and the shape of them to nothing for her and her body also.


----------



## H_addict

Girl, these jeans are FUGLY with a capital F and don't let anyone tell you otherwise ...


----------



## Ilovepurse007

^I want to trim them so bad!


----------



## NoSnowHere

Ugh those jeans on Brandy.  WTF is she thinking??


----------



## lisalovesshoes

lightblue84 said:


> FERGIE



OH MY!!! 
Dress.. belt.. clutch.. shoes... 
perfecto!  i wanT!! hehe


----------



## CoeurVernis

But this is toooo much mixed patterns IMHO...


----------



## lisalovesshoes

^^ I think so too! Top and roses would be fine though!


----------



## AAdams

Why is it that everytime I see Holly carrying her Palermo GM that is appears to have two straps?  Is she attaching an extra strap somehow?  I thought both sizes only had the one longer strap.


----------



## Alexis168

Wow, Fergie looks good!


----------



## Zucnarf

Jeans on Brady are uglyyyy
But Palermo look so good on her


----------



## heychar

Fergie just get out of that outfit and give it to me! ...she looks tres chic


----------



## luvmy3girls

that patina on that roses speedy actually looks kinda nice and I'm not a fan of patina at all.


----------



## PinkCapulet

Can anyone tell me what size NF ZiYi Zhang is carrying?


----------



## rainyjewels

fergie's belt is so cute! what is it called and where can i find one?????


----------



## sxcruz22

Honestly i'm at little lost for words.  I know whitney port isnt the brightest of the bunch, but she does know that the ronde is meant to hang off of a bag.  I think i'll give her the benefit of the doubt, maybe she was at the gym, but if i remember right CC, and IDs dont fit in the ronde.  Well regardless of how she is wearing it, she has a good choice in LV.


----------



## peace43

AAdams said:


> Why is it that everytime I see Holly carrying her Palermo GM that is appears to have two straps?  Is she attaching an extra strap somehow?  I thought both sizes only had the one longer strap.



The Palermo GM has to adjustable long straps that are part of the bag to use on the shoulder.  Plus, it comes with a long/detachable strap to carry either on the shoulder or across the body.

The Palermo PM also has two hand straps (not adjustable and not long enough to go over the shoulder) but also comes with a detachable long strap to carry on the shoulder.


----------



## Bag Fetish

WillstarveforLV said:


> Does the Manhattan have this vachetta tab with the 2 studs - I have never seen that before or is this not even the Manahattan??



that doesnt look right at all.


----------



## AAdams

peace43 said:


> The Palermo GM has to adjustable long straps that are part of the bag to use on the shoulder. Plus, it comes with a long/detachable strap to carry either on the shoulder or across the body.
> 
> The Palermo PM also has two hand straps (not adjustable and not long enough to go over the shoulder) but also comes with a detachable long strap to carry on the shoulder.


 
Thank you!


----------



## PinkCapulet

MIKE! Thank you so much for posting those pictures of MJ and LV...They are two of my mosted favorite things! I'm glad to see pictures of them together!

RIP
MJ!


----------



## FashionMIKE

PinkCapulet said:


> MIKE! Thank you so much for posting those pictures of MJ and LV...They are two of my mosted favorite things! I'm glad to see pictures of them together!
> 
> RIP
> MJ!




I remember from somewhere he was a big LV fan!  I hope I can find more pics soon =]

RIP MJ!


----------



## PinkCapulet

Oh Mike, that would be wonderful! You have no idea what that means to me!


----------



## 19yearslater

I really like JLove's hat. Anybody know where it's from/ whether its still available?


----------



## LVpug

fergie's belt is hot...what is it called...is it black patent or amarante????


----------



## penelope tree

gormless whitney port has made the rond look ridiculous. and it's such a lovely piece.


----------



## taniherd

*Madonna looks mannequin-ish*


----------



## MengLV

PinkCapulet said:


> Can anyone tell me what size NF ZiYi Zhang is carrying?


It looks like GM to me. I will post another her picture to show her NF again.


----------



## kburns2000

penelope tree said:


> gormless whitney port has made the rond look ridiculous. and it's such a lovely piece.


 
What was she thinking? Her LV is the only cute thing she is wearing!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Bag Fetish said:


> that doesnt look right at all.


 
That's what I was thinking too - is it a fake???


----------



## deem0nessa

Am I the only one who thinks rose mcgowan looks so adorable...love the casual but yet classy look...


----------



## shalomjude

I love the Navy monogram coquette bag Fergie is using .. so elegant


----------



## sxcruz22

deem0nessa said:


> Am I the only one who thinks rose mcgowan looks so adorable...love the casual but yet classy look...



I love rose mcgowan too.  I think shes beautiful, but everyone always seem to have something negative to say about her.


----------



## macska

JT is actually making that damier graphite roadster look good - first time I see that bag look good being carried.


----------



## maryelle

macska said:


> JT is actually making that damier graphite roadster look good - first time I see that bag look good being carried.


ahhh i'll edit my post on identifying the lv. thanks for correcting. :]

*nevermind... you can't edit posts in that thread. -_-


----------



## Redenkeew

sxcruz22 said:


> I love rose mcgowan too.  I think shes beautiful, but everyone always seem to have something negative to say about her.



ITA !! She is a real beauty. Love her since I watched Charmed.



maryelle said:


> kevin jonas with fiancé, danielle deleasa wearing the Boétie PM with Insolence Bag Charm.



It's actually a Rock Flower Bag Charm in Pink. But nevermind, it's not a big deal at all. Thanks for the picture, the Boetie looks so cute .


----------



## maryelle

Redenkeew said:


> ITA !! She is a real beauty. Love her since I watched Charmed.
> 
> 
> 
> It's actually a Rock Flower Bag Charm in Pink. But nevermind, it's not a big deal at all. Thanks for the picture, the Boetie looks so cute .


my bad.... i tried looking it up on the lv website, but it wasn't working -_-


----------



## ETenebris

sxcruz22 said:


> I love rose mcgowan too.  I think shes beautiful, but everyone always seem to have something negative to say about her.



I love how her shoes almost match her hair!

Jessica Simpson looks amazing!  What bag is she carrying?  It looks almost like the mahina XS, but the strap is wrong.


----------



## LVKeepallfan

I actually chatted with Kevin Jonas and Danielle yesterday at the LV boutique in Rodeo when she bought this bag and charm. Kevin wanted to get her the GM but then, out of nowhere Kevin asked me if the GM or PM would look better for Danielle. I said for her frame, the PM would be most suitable  He's such a great guy and she is very charming and equally as nice. I congratulated them of course with their engagement. Shook hands with them too after our 5 minute conversation.


----------



## NateLouis

^ Thats awesome! You went down to Rodeo and didnt invite me bud! JK Thats cool that you were able to meet them and they were nice, I love the bag she got, I was eyeing that for my mom recently.


----------



## maryelle

LVKeepallfan said:


> I actually chatted with Kevin Jonas and Danielle yesterday at the LV boutique in Rodeo when she bought this bag and charm. Kevin wanted to get her the GM but then, out of nowhere Kevin asked me if the GM or PM would look better for Danielle. I said for her frame, the PM would be most suitable  He's such a great guy and she is very charming and equally as nice. I congratulated them of course with their engagement. Shook hands with them too after our 5 minute conversation.


that's pretty cool! good thing i posted that pic or else we wouldn't have known you met them and help them pick that very bag & charm! :]


----------



## LVKeepallfan

^^Thank you


----------



## daisy11

Do any of you know what size speedy Kristen Cavalleri's friend is carrying? Thanks!


----------



## conrad18

Matt Damon is so sexy.  And how sweet is he to hold his wife's LV for her? Awww.....




maryelle said:


> matt damon, holding the Mahina (XL?), with wife luciana, holding their daughter, gia


----------



## The tall one

^^ ditto


----------



## M_Butterfly

rainyjewels said:


> fergie's belt is so cute! what is it called and where can i find one?????


 

I am not sure of the name but it was release on July 1st.  I tried it on and it is to die for and once that you see the price (over $700) you really really want to die.  Nevertheless I have not stop thinking about it since I saw it!! It comes in Blue, Orange and Amarante!!


----------



## deem0nessa

The Suhali that victoria silvsted has is the purse I almost bought in black (walked out with a pont neuf instead that I eventually returned)....I think that the Le Superbe is my HG handbag....


----------



## H_addict

ETA: Never mind! Found it on LV site.

What bag is this?:shame:


----------



## NoSnowHere

Janice, always a class act.


----------



## ig1s

^H_addict: that bag is *Shopper Monogram Etoile*


----------



## keishapie1973

I think she has the perfect "retro chic" look for this bag.


----------



## taniherd

*Ayla: *That's actually rapper Bow Wow.  
He has really grown up.  Wow!


----------



## ayla

^ Thanks ! I mixed myself up - I was reading about SB's twitter meltdown. :s


----------



## maryelle

what year is Shauna Sand's alma? gosh i'm still disturbed by up-the-crotch shot and her hooker shoes...... x.x


----------



## M_Butterfly

maryelle said:


> what year is Shauna Sand's alma? gosh i'm still disturbed by up-the-crotch shot and her hooker shoes...... x.x


 

Me too but she does not seem to be a role model... Did you hear about her affair with the husband's 18 years old son?  Gross.


----------



## ayla

maryelle said:


> what year is Shauna Sand's alma? gosh i'm still disturbed by up-the-crotch shot and her hooker shoes...... x.x


 
http://forum.purseblog.com/limited-edition-runway-bags-by-season/1996-centenaire-189276.html

1996 !  

And yeah.. Shauna is special isn't she..


----------



## robbins65

Shauna is nasty


----------



## maryelle

M_Butterfly said:


> Me too but she does not seem to be a role model... Did you hear about her affair with the husband's 18 years old son?  Gross.


if you haven't seen this video of shauna asking her 9 year old daughter if she wants to do playboy, you should definitely watch it! it's nice to see her influence is NOT getting to her children..... http://www.tmz.com/2009/03/09/shaunas-playboy-dreams-for-9-year-old-daughter/


----------



## heychar

ayla said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/limited-edition-runway-bags-by-season/1996-centenaire-189276.html
> 
> 1996 !
> 
> *And yeah.. Shauna is special isn't she..*



This line had me in stitches for ages 

H_addict...I thought it was the Etoile quilted thingy me bobby bag....as you can see i'm not to sure on the name! so I guess i'm not much help lol


----------



## awhitney

Anyone know what bag Ashley Tisdale is wearing? The swingpack looking one?


----------



## taniherd

*^ Pochette Bosphore*


----------



## penelope tree

it doesn't matter how many years go by, i will never look back on that alma with fondness.


----------



## Oniomaniac

Hello, I was wondering if this was the Trevi PM or GM. Thanks for your help guys!


----------



## luvmy3girls

^^its the GM


----------



## Phédre

Crow Princesse Victoria looks fantastic with her Passy. Lovely dress and shoes, very classy and elegant!


----------



## MsFrida

^ Yeah, doesn't she look lovely?


----------



## H_addict

ig1s said:


> ^H_addict: that bag is *Shopper Monogram Etoile*


 

Thank you!


----------



## gold

xdianaax said:


> Hello, I was wondering if this was the Trevi PM or GM. Thanks for your help guys!


LOVE it


----------



## Melocoton

Why does it appear that Jay-Z's hand is in his pants?  What, no pockets in those pants??


----------



## ayla

^ Oh haha.. I didn't even notice ! AWKWARD !


----------



## Bag Fetish

Melocoton said:


> Why does it appear that Jay-Z's hand is in his pants?  What, no pockets in those pants??



I wondered the same thing ...


----------



## lisalovesshoes

^^ Haha... epic fail on the hand placement! Maybe he's got an internal pocket like those little coin pockets that used to be on school gym shorts...


----------



## maryelle

i saw that photo of beyonce & jay-z from tmz and my reaction is still WTF! if my bf/husband was doing that... especially if there's paparazzi..... i'd be really mad >:[ lol but i couldn't help but notice his shoes and belt


----------



## Bijouxlady

Does anyone know which LV bag Denise Richards was carrying on her reality show "It's Complicated"......the episode of her on Dancing With the Stars.....she & her Dad had returned back to the hotel after one of the shows and she was carrying it. It looked fairly large....sort of on an "overnite" style. Sorry I don't have more info. I just really caught a glimpse. TIA!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Bag Fetish said:


> I wondered the same thing ...


 
Haha - I will think of this every time my hubby wears his Azur Damier Initials belt!


----------



## betty*00

Okay, it wasn't just me! I was wondering what the heck Jay Z was doing!!! 
Nice belt though!


----------



## Melocoton

Glad others noticed.  I sure like his belt though with those light colored jeans!


----------



## latinmalemodel

^^^trashy ><


----------



## Crazy Bag

Miranda Kerr -This lady makes the elephant gris mahina more droolable 

Kenix Kwok - wow...I never thought she was THAT skinny...hmmm or did she do something to her face?

Tiny - Why does her gorgeous rose pop alma looks so distorted? Sad...give it to me, I will take care of it better ha ha


----------



## ayla

^ Tiny has a lot of LVs !!! I'm sure she can spare some for all of us.


----------



## sxcruz22

IFFAH said:


> *@ Louis Vuitton Event in Shenzhen, China*
> 
> Celebrities



I love these two looks especially the second one.  These girls did it better than madonna and leighton.


----------



## deem0nessa

sxcruz22 said:


> I love these two looks especially *the second one*.  These girls did it better than madonna and leighton.



hey sxcruz thats the paisley print huh!!? for the stole..


----------



## Alexis168

OMG!  Kenix Kwok looks like a walking skeleton.


----------



## sxcruz22

deem0nessa said:


> hey sxcruz thats the paisley print huh!!? for the stole..



yeah its the same paisley, idk why but i really love that print.  I know its slightly ugly, but i'm just really attracted to it.


----------



## ritaki

please ID the vernis bag in IFFAH's post.


----------



## sxcruz22

ritaki said:


> please ID the vernis bag in IFFAH's post.



sobe clutch


----------



## ritaki

sxcruz22 said:


> sobe clutch


no. I mean the *red vernis*, from " the style and the city".


----------



## CoeurVernis

This one? I think this is a vintage Style... Ask in the "identify this" thread!


----------



## incognito1369

Is Miley's bag a 35 or a 40? Thanks


----------



## luvmy3girls

^^I think its a 40


----------



## IFFAH

Not sure about what she's wearing but the alma looks great!  for posting, *Scorpiogirl.*

It's a _pity_ the pics of Japan LV Exhibition by Takashi Murakami are being deleted.


----------



## Alexis168

Amanda S is so pretty.


----------



## princesskara

I need this bag!



IFFAH said:


> Not sure about what she's wearing but the alma looks great!  for posting, *Scorpiogirl.*
> 
> It's a _pity_ the pics of Japan LV Exhibition by Takashi Murakami are being deleted.


----------



## gucci lover

wow!  I've been gone from LV for awhile... is that a new blue vernis?  LOVE IT!  too bad they no longer make the original vernis cles anymore, it would be perfect in this color!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

For some reason, the way Lil' Kim is wearing the initiales vernis belt - just does not look good...


----------



## it's in the bag

It's been several years now, but I was reminded of a bag that I loved when I first saw it. I contacted LV years ago and they said it was a vintage bag . . . but how would you recommend I find this bag . . . and I don't even know the name of it!  You must've discussed this bag here when it first hit the silver screen....it was a large LV bag worn over the shoulder of Jennifer Aniston on the final episode of Friends. At first I thought it was the Sac Plat, but it is larger.  I want this bag!!!!  Any advice?  Thanks ladies!!


----------



## trendhaven

The Vernis Alma MM bag is the New color Bleu Nuit. Its beautiful, its like a deep navy.


----------



## paulvipervette

WillstarveforLV said:


> For some reason, the way Lil' Kim is wearing the initiales vernis belt - just does not look good...



second that


----------



## sky4961

Bijouxlady said:


> Does anyone know which LV bag Denise Richards was carrying on her reality show "It's Complicated"......the episode of her on Dancing With the Stars.....she & her Dad had returned back to the hotel after one of the shows and she was carrying it. It looked fairly large....sort of on an "overnite" style. Sorry I don't have more info. I just really caught a glimpse. TIA!


I was wondering the same thing!! I saw it in an episode last season and have been lusting for it ever since!!


----------



## BagAngel

Love the pink scarf on Jennifer!


----------



## PinkCapulet

Does anyone else think Jennifer Aniston is a talented juggler? Cereal bowl and phone all in one hand? PLUS she still looks adorable!


----------



## awhitney

Love the Pink Leopard on Jennifer!!


----------



## luvmy3girls

^^me too!! I NEED it!!


----------



## sanni_81

awhitney said:


> Love the Pink Leopard on Jennifer!!


 
looks very very good on her! I can't hardly wait to got mine!


----------



## H_addict

Aniston is ROCKING that color in LV shawl!!!


----------



## IFFAH

Jennifer looks great w/the shawl!


----------



## maryelle

http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j1/RODAWGGIE/Web Blogs/msg-1248703991-3.jpg
^^ i saw the video of this on tmz and swear it was fake on first glance. now that i see actual pics..... it is fake. lol let me go vomit now.... why must you hug a fan carrying a fake lv, rob?!?! why why WHY?? >:[


----------



## taniherd

Ha!  I noticed that also.  
It's something about that zipper...doesn't quite look right.


----------



## conrad18

Oh, no!  I didnt know it was fake, sorry! I'm not the best at spotting fakes yet. Sorry!


----------



## maryelle

conrad18 said:


> Oh, no!  I didnt know it was fake, sorry! I'm not the best at spotting fakes yet. Sorry!


oh don't worry! i'm no expert myself.... i was sure one of my guy friends had a real damier graphite wallet and messenger, but his friend laughed at me and called him, "The King of Fakes!"


----------



## Mattd7474

So does that so called Celebrity Shauna Shand or w/e own any other pairs of shoes besides those ridiculous stripper shoes she is ALWAYS photographed in?


----------



## Phédre

Mattd7474 said:


> So does that so called Celebrity Shauna Shand or w/e own any other pairs of shoes besides those ridiculous stripper shoes she is ALWAYS photographed in?


 
I was just going to post the same thing. Always the same bag and the same shoes!


----------



## CoeurVernis

mattd7474 said:


> so does that so called celebrity shauna shand or w/e own any other pairs of shoes besides those ridiculous stripper shoes she is always photographed in?



horrible!!!


----------



## ayla

Mattd7474 said:


> So does that so called Celebrity Shauna Shand or w/e own any other pairs of shoes besides those ridiculous stripper shoes she is ALWAYS photographed in?



Here's a hilarious article on them - The History Of Shauna Sand&#039;s Exquisite Lucite Platform Heels | Dlisted Girl has been rocking them for like 8 years now !


----------



## deem0nessa

Mattd7474 said:


> So does that so called Celebrity Shauna Shand or w/e own any other pairs of shoes besides those ridiculous stripper shoes she is ALWAYS photographed in?



maybe LV along with other houses refuse to sell her anything....lol...I think I would be sad if I saw her wear some spicy shoes...


----------



## purseprincess32

I've never carried a fake bag nor own one! I don't understand why people buy fake purses.. I see so many fake LV's and Chanel's in Boston it's annoying...rather disturbing too.. I love my Multicolored LV's and Bedford.. 
Eww that Shauna women is so tacky and gross! Yuck!


----------



## CoeurVernis

EEEEK! 

I was wondering if this is a real bag?


----------



## Phédre

OMG,  she really does have only one pair of shoes. Poor thing!


----------



## sxcruz22

honestly i couldnt care how many colors she has it in.  But she is SMOKIN in these pictures seriously.


Cheryl24 said:


> I think *Rose McGowan* has an Epi Soufflot in every color!


----------



## deem0nessa

sxcruz22 said:


> honestly i couldnt care how many colors she has it in.  But she is SMOKIN in these pictures seriously.




I agree again!...shes totally adorable and dresses not by trends but more by classic style that matches her looks!


----------



## sxcruz22

deem0nessa said:


> I agree again!...shes totally adorable and dresses not by trends but more by classic style that matches her looks!



yeah, i love that classic look.


----------



## sjunky13

I like the Shauna Sands look


----------



## conrad18

I think her Speedy is fake.  The handles are really long and the dimensions of the bag are kinda off, longer and more narrow than it should be. Anyone else think so? Or maybe it's just the angle of the pictures?


----------



## IFFAH

^At first, I had the same thought with you too when I saw the pics. But, apparently, she was doing a photoshoot for a magazine so I thought it might be weird if the magazine used a fake. This speedy technically do not belong to her.


----------



## Deleted member 20806

^^ those handles are VERY long.


----------



## sweetbubble

I'm no expert, but the rose speedy seems pretty weird to me.


----------



## SaraDK

^^ I also think its fake.. Those handles are to long and thin??


----------



## Bag Fetish

Just thought the same thing, the handles look too long... 








conrad18 said:


> I think her Speedy is fake.  The handles are really long and the dimensions of the bag are kinda off, longer and more narrow than it should be. Anyone else think so? Or maybe it's just the angle of the pictures?


----------



## deluxeduck

yes, that Roses Speedy is not quite right.


----------



## heychar

I was just about to say that roses speedy doesn't look quite right to me and yep its being discussed yay i'm getting better a spotting fakes wahoo!


----------



## puki

I'm quite sure that this sp roses is fake


----------



## kissmyace108

I was just coming to discuss that the Roses Speedy is fake, but people are already doing that!! The easiest way to tell is by the picture of above, the tab with the hole (for the lock) is wayyyyyyy off!


----------



## Phédre

Guess I'm not the only one who thinks the roses is fake.


----------



## SaraDK

IFFAH: I love all the pics you are posting, but are they celebs? Should they not be in the "in action" thread in stead?


----------



## maryelle

SaraDK said:


> IFFAH: I love all the pics you are posting, but are they celebs? Should they not be in the "in action" thread in stead?


i completely agree. they do not look like celebrities at all.... and if they are, could you please identify their names that way for future references if one of us are actually interested in looking up the celebrities we could possibly google their names? tia.


----------



## CoeurVernis

I also thought it was fake when I looked at it and as many others think so it must be...


----------



## IFFAH

SaraDK said:


> IFFAH: I love all the pics you are posting, but are they celebs? Should they not be in the "in action" thread in stead?


 
Nope, they're not celebs. Stylish Japanese in Japan like The Sartorialist. 

I just found out from tpf'er, *deluxeduck* about the other thread of random sightings with LVs under the Reference Library. Nobody had inform me before then. Future pics of non-celebs will be posted there onwards. I just posted one recently from Jak & Jill of Garance Dore. http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton-reference-library/random-lv-pics-37767-58.html


----------



## sophie_beez

omg! they used fake lv for magazine photoshoot??


----------



## IFFAH

maryelle said:


> i completely agree. they do not look like celebrities at all.... and if they are, *could you please identify their names that way for future references if one of us are actually interested in looking up the celebrities we could possibly google their names?* tia.


 
I usually post pics over at H/Chanel so it does gets confusing for me when I'm here. About the celebrities, there're some celebrities names which I'm not familiar with though I know they're celebs. Am actually based in SG so I'm not totally aware of all the names of HK/Korea celebs. 

So, for those pics with names that I'm familiar with or is mentioned on the website, I'll write it. Otherwise, I'll still post the pic and mentioned it as 'Celeb'. 

As for the non-celeb pictures, they'll be posted over at http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton-reference-library/random-lv-pics-37767-58.html. May I suggest that this is placed as a sticky underneath the http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton/celebrities-and-their-lvs-pics-only-344348-80.html just like over at H forum where stars, asian and socialites are all under one category and not under the Reference Lib? It'd help for those who are not familiar with this forum and found random pics of LV at least know where they should be posted at the right thread.


----------



## SaraDK

IFFAH said:


> Nope, they're not celebs. Stylish Japanese in Japan like The Sartorialist.
> 
> I just found out from tpf'er, *deluxeduck* about the other thread of random sightings with LVs under the Reference Library. Nobody had inform me before then. Future pics of non-celebs will be posted there onwards. I just posted one recently from Jak & Jill of Garance Dore. http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton-reference-library/random-lv-pics-37767-58.html



Its totally okay.. I was just wondering.. I'll check the other thread.. Thanks!


----------



## SaraDK

IFFAH said:


> As for the non-celeb pictures, they'll be posted over at http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton-reference-library/random-lv-pics-37767-58.html. May I suggest that this is placed as a sticky underneath the http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton/celebrities-and-their-lvs-pics-only-344348-80.html just like over at H forum where stars, asian and socialites are all under one category and not under the Reference Lib? It'd help for those who are not familiar with this forum and found random pics of LV at least know where they should be posted at the right thread.



Great idea!


----------



## KathyB

conrad18 said:


> I think her Speedy is fake.  The handles are really long and the dimensions of the bag are kinda off, longer and more narrow than it should be. Anyone else think so? Or maybe it's just the angle of the pictures?


 I thought the same thing about the handles being too long.  Even with 35's and up, the handles are not that long.  I also just noticed the hole placement for the lock.....dead giveaway.  This is a fake.


----------



## Diva-N-Training

Please don't shoot me if this isn't a LV, I'm still learning. If it is LV what bag is this?


----------



## MsFrida

^ Motard Biker


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Diva-N-Training said:


>


Look at how worn the alligator handles are and how the excess leather at the end of the strapp has rolled up. Not a nice look.


----------



## luvmy3girls

^^it does look pretty used and abused


----------



## sxcruz22

Cheryl24 said:


> *Halle Berry*



I love that halle berry wore a usually fancy bag in a casual way.  It shows that you dont have to be all dressed but for a great bag, and that it even works with t shirts and jeans.  two thumbs up


----------



## AngelBABY84

^^She is so beautiful.


----------



## Phédre

Halle looks fantastic!


----------



## Ilovepurse007

^ITA, and wow her beautiful skin color...


----------



## gre8dane

Halle can wear SWEATS and look stunningly beautiful!  Love this look and the CL Biancas are absolutely yummy!  I want those in Rouge!


----------



## Bijouxlady

awhitney said:


> Love the Pink Leopard on Jennifer!!


I LOVE it on Jen too....however, I tried it and it just makes me look washed out even though my coloring is fairly close to hers. Bummer, cause I really wanted it!


----------



## lovely_bag

Kourtney and Khloe Kardashian rocking their Stephen Sprouse Graffitti Keepall and Vernis Alma - they bend their hands in such a silly way, don't you think?

and FINALLY cindy looks her age. 

halle is a petite diva!


----------



## penelope tree

thanks IFFAH for the MK pics


----------



## kburns2000

lovely_bag said:


> Kourtney and Khloe Kardashian rocking their Stephen Sprouse Graffitti Keepall and Vernis Alma - they bend their hands in such a silly way, don't you think?
> 
> 
> What Vernis color is the Alma that Kourtney Kardashian is carrying? I can't tell from that pic! Thanks!!!!!


----------



## ayla

^ It looks like the silver, but it could be either - Kim has both the gold and silver ones !


----------



## LAltiero85

Woah....what's with Whitney Port's outfit???  Hideous! She is such a cute girl but here she looks like a four yr. old who dressed herself!


----------



## adah

LAltiero85 said:


> Woah....what's with Whitney Port's outfit???  Hideous! She is such a cute girl but here she looks like a four yr. old who dressed herself!



You just took the words right out of my mouth!


----------



## IFFAH

lovely_bag said:


> What Vernis color is the Alma that Kourtney Kardashian is carrying? I can't tell from that pic! Thanks!!!!!


 
Silver.


----------



## keishapie1973

I love Halle's look.  She is just gorgeous.


----------



## Phédre

What in the world is that Whitney girl wearing?


----------



## ayla

Phédre;12034755 said:
			
		

> What in the world is that Whitney girl wearing?



Seriously, NOTHING matches. :s


----------



## PinkCapulet

I love that Sesame Street Suitcase! OMG!!


----------



## sxcruz22

PinkCapulet said:


> I love that Sesame Street Suitcase! OMG!!



me 2, but i would have gotten something different put on it.  Something buff monster or frank kozik.  But only in my dreams....


----------



## Dorothea

hmm...not quite into the sesame street suitcase...a bit scary 

do y'all think LV customized it or he did?


----------



## IFFAH

Dorothea said:


> hmm...not quite into the sesame street suitcase...a bit scary
> 
> do y'all think LV customized it or he did?


 
He did not mention anything about who did it on his twitter. I think he hired an artist to do it for him. There's a pic posted _before_ of him with the LV Pegase without the Sesame Street characters.


----------



## deem0nessa

ayla said:


> Seriously, NOTHING matches. :s



i was thinkin the same thing.....she must not have any plain staples in her wardrobe...


----------



## John 5

Ha ha haa.... love this pic. I call it the  "mmmmm hmmm girl!" look. 

I am *MADLY* in love with the color combo of her Motard Biker!!


----------



## DiorKiss

Leighton Meester looks stunning in that dress! And those heels are to die for.


----------



## rusi

I love Leighton Meester in her dress
she looks adorable with her


----------



## GabLVoesvuitton

maryelle said:


> leighton meester wearing a dress from the cruise 2010 collection.




OMGOSH Leighton Meester looks AMAZING in that dress!!!


----------



## OG_Baby

Is Mary-Kate giving the finger in that pic?


----------



## yenanh00

^^ yep she is.. I thought i was the only one notice that


----------



## sxcruz22

Sewon said:


> Is Mary-Kate giving the finger in that pic?



lol i noticed that too.  I was just like i'm probably reading too far into it.  I probably give the finger accidently sometimes too.


----------



## keishapie1973

I was just coming to post about the "finger" too.............


----------



## WillstarveforLV

^ I did not even notice her giving the finger - I was too disgusted by staring at her unkept manicure!


----------



## keishapie1973

^^ Now, I have to go check out her manicure............ LOL


----------



## PinkCapulet

Will someone please tell Mary-Kate to stop bleaching her hair!


----------



## hoop010

PinkCapulet said:


> Will someone please tell Mary-Kate to stop bleaching her hair!




I totally agree with you! What is she thinking


----------



## taniherd

Bag Fetish:
What's the name of Sophie Monk's LV?


----------



## Div4life

What in the world is Chris Brown wearing?


----------



## Melocoton

^^yeah, that outfit is ridiculous.
Nicole S's big toe nail just freaked me out.  It's too long, girl!


----------



## Div4life

Melocoton said:


> ^^yeah, that outfit is ridiculous.
> Nicole S's big toe nail just freaked me out.  It's too long, girl!


The 2 next to that one are jacked up too!


----------



## minababe

taniherd said:


> Bag Fetish:
> What's the name of Sophie Monk's LV?



I want it know too, it looks so beautiful. I saw this on a woman weeks ago. thought it would be the damier 35 but it is much bigger. I never seen it at the store.


----------



## ayla

taniherd said:


> Bag Fetish:
> What's the name of Sophie Monk's LV?



Looks like a Ribera GM ! (slightly smushed)


----------



## sdnoobie

Melocoton said:


> ^^yeah, that outfit is ridiculous.
> Nicole S's big toe nail just freaked me out. It's too long, girl!


 
I saw the same thing...it scares me!  And are the shoes a bit small? 

Oh, and Miranda Kerr is so pretty it makes me a little sad.


----------



## sxcruz22

maryelle said:


> another of miranda with the leopard stole in brown. you can see the leopard stole in bleu nuit hiding behind her.



I'm pretty sure thats the gray behind her and not the bleu.


----------



## sxcruz22

ayla said:


> Chris Brown



LV should ban chris beat her down from shopping at their store.  I really hate celeb d-bags, who think they can get away with everything and are above the law like this guy.


----------



## mario.af

sxcruz22 said:


> lv should ban chris beat her down from shopping at their store.  I really hate celeb d-bags, who think they can get away with everything and are above the law like this guy.



ita!!!


----------



## sxcruz22

mario.af said:


> ita!!!



Btw i love your sig.  I love the lighting in the photo and the starbucks and the the camo .


----------



## GabLVoesvuitton

IFFAH said:


> Who pops it best?
> 
> Shin Min-Ah or Leighton Meister?



Shin Min-Ah!!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

I always smile when I see Miranda... 

Lil Kim.. as always.. wtf?!


----------



## sxcruz22

lisalovesshoes said:


> I always smile when I see Miranda...
> 
> Lil Kim.. as always.. wtf?!



lol i was thinking the same thing.  who in there right mind would bring a vernis alma and belt to the beach????


----------



## lisalovesshoes

^^ hehe... at least she's not wearing heels too! But what's with the serious 80s body suit like kaftan!! That thing goes further up than her belt................. :weird:


----------



## ritaki

sorry about the mess of the solange's photo, but it is my FIRST pic. sorry.


----------



## IFFAH

I  Song Seung Hun!! He's so HOT. If there's one thing I notice most of the time in dramas, many female Korean celebs choose to opt for non-classic monos LVs.


----------



## Phédre

Chris Brown looks like the idiot he probably is, with those ridiculous white socks!


----------



## maryelle

madonna always looks so veiny with her arms.... and how on earth is she still dating jesus luz?? she's old enough to be his mother....


----------



## Laaa

sxcruz22 said:


> LV should ban chris beat her down from shopping at their store. I really hate celeb d-bags, who think they can get away with everything and are above the law like this guy.


 


I second that.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Does anybody know what kind of keychain/bag charm Lil' Kim is using in the beach photo?


----------



## jennified_

SSH looks HOT in those W photos.. i forgot how gorgeous he looks


----------



## hellokitty99

IFFAH  said:


> Who pops it best?
> 
> Shin Min-Ah or Leighton Meister?


 
I like Leighton's take on it better. Not a fan of the tights but the shoes go well with it!


----------



## hellokitty99

delete


----------



## Bijouxlady

lovely_bag said:


> Kourtney and Khloe Kardashian rocking their Stephen Sprouse Graffitti Keepall and Vernis Alma - they bend their hands in such a silly way, don't you think?
> 
> and FINALLY cindy looks her age.
> 
> halle is a petite diva!


Is that Graffitti Keepall a 45 or 50??


----------



## Bag Fetish

that is just a tad too much LV!


----------



## bimmer23

What size is the woman from Thailand's speedy? 30 or 35? It looks big to me.



IFFAH said:


> Thai celeb (from Thai entertainment website. Not sure of their names. It's all in Thai language).


----------



## IFFAH

bimmer23 said:


> what size is the woman from thailand's speedy? 30 or 35? It looks big to me.


 
35.


----------



## MengLV

What is the style of Cobe Bryants wife's shoulder bag?


----------



## d_deleon

Does anyone know the size of the bag Lisa was carrying on housewives of atl last week?


----------



## kburns2000

Is the black Neo Cabby Renee Z. has a MM or GM from the celebs pic thread?


----------



## luvmy3girls

^^its a MM


----------



## penelope tree

weird seeing amanda holden (annoying crap british celeb/'actor') holding such a beautiful LV!
it's nice to see renee with the neo cabby but her boobs are looking a bit...suspicious...


----------



## maryelle

spencer pratt is such an egoist.... adding king to his name so he'll be king spencer pratt.... and heidi goes along saying, 'then that makes me queen!'


----------



## kburns2000

^^^ he is such an idiot! He does not deserve to wear LV - lol


----------



## priss

MengLV said:


> What is the style of Cobe Bryants wife's shoulder bag?




The picture identifies the bag as the Saleya.  It is not.  That bag was called Sac Shopping.  It is no longer produced as a part of the regular line.  It retailed for about 700.  You can still special order it.  If you special order it in monogram it will cost you about $3,000.  I bought a special order in damier and the bag was absolutely amazing!!

hth


----------



## latinmalemodel

another reason not to buy graphite bags now that spencer is wearing one...


----------



## heychar

Is that an old pic of jessica simpson? she looks weird!


----------



## Redenkeew

^^ It's her 2 days ago


----------



## kburns2000

heychar said:


> Is that an old pic of jessica simpson? she looks weird!


 

LOL, she does! I think it is her hair


----------



## IFFAH

I  this stephen.


----------



## BagAngel

kburns2000 said:


> ^^^ he is such an idiot! He does not deserve to wear LV - lol



So agree, he is a total twat!


----------



## sedrosaid

roses speedy handles- it could have been a special order for the model for magazine.


----------



## latinmalemodel

lol @ JC just to show money wont buy you class, preparation h anyone?


----------



## taniherd

Anyone know what type of iPhone case that  
Rin w/*Rose Pop Wilshire *has? 

TIA!


----------



## alessia70

who's that guy Rin is with? and who is Rin?


----------



## pallasathene17

Shauna Sand's bag looks so worn. Poor thing needs to get a new LV to use!!


----------



## IFFAH

alessia70 said:


> who's that guy Rin is with? and who is Rin?


 
It's her boyfriend. Rin is a HK entertainer/model. That's all I know. 

Great photos everyone.


----------



## taniherd

pallasathene17 said:


> Shauna Sand's bag looks so worn. Poor thing needs to get a new LV to use!!



I was thinking the same damn thing. ush: 
Thanks for posting. Ha!


----------



## CoeurVernis

pallasathene17 said:


> Shauna Sand's bag looks so worn. Poor thing needs to get a new LV to use!!



Exactly what I thought! Horrible.


----------



## minababe

taniherd said:


> Anyone know what type of iPhone case that
> Rin w/*Rose Pop Wilshire *has?
> 
> TIA!



these ones are made for the blackberrys. they are made of silicone. you can find them on ebay.


----------



## minababe

can someone tell me the name of the other bag the woman is carrying?
a keepall. but the other one?? it looks so cute on her.


----------



## ritaki

minababe said:


> can someone tell me the name of the other bag the woman is carrying?
> a keepall. but the other one?? it looks so cute on her.


as I see the other bag is probably monogram bowling.


----------



## lisalovesshoes

That neo noe is so cute!!


----------



## shalomjude

I love the navy coquette ...such a lovely colour


----------



## PinkCapulet

What's the bag that Elisha is holding?


----------



## robertsn6534

hi ladies does anyone know which designer made these shoes?? tia!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

I like the wallet that Sharon Stone has - can somebody remind me of which one it is please?

Reene Z looks far too skinny and because she is so pale, she looks ill.


----------



## sxcruz22

Ali-bagpuss said:


> I like the wallet that Sharon Stone has - can somebody remind me of which one it is please?
> 
> Reene Z looks far too skinny and because she is so pale, she looks ill.



i think its a french purse.  I'm not certain though.


----------



## axewoman

Ali-bagpuss said:


> I like the wallet that Sharon Stone has - can somebody remind me of which one it is please?
> 
> Reene Z looks far too skinny and because she is so pale, she looks ill.


 
My receipt says "Porte Papiers Zippe". It doesn't appear on the website. I think they discountinued this model. It came with an ID holder/case. Great wallet!


----------



## deem0nessa

How is it that I can see the purse in the boutique and not like it and bam the pic of  Eva rockin the Surya and whoa I lvoe it!!!!! everything compliments each other..the bag/dress/sandals/hair....simple with alot of pop~!


----------



## luvmy3girls

^^I totally agree


----------



## Smellyfeet

I was thinking the same thing about the surya aswell! Eva looks gorgeous with it!


----------



## LVpug

are they inclusion bracelets on Renee...so hard to tell....yes...she is too skinny


----------



## maryelle

what's the bag sienna miller is holding?


----------



## LAltiero85

> Rhianna and her pink graffiti speedy



Love this bag...but I must ask, what is the point of having a gorgeous purse if you are going to have someone else carry it for you??


----------



## AAdams

LAltiero85 said:


> Love this bag...but I must ask, what is the point of having a gorgeous purse if you are going to have someone else carry it for you??


 

I was wondering the same thing, it almost looks like it may be the keepall since she is carrying something else on her shoulder, can't tell for sure though.


----------



## Redenkeew

^^^ It's a Keepall.


----------



## JeSs*~

maryelle said:


> what's the bag sienna miller is holding?


I don't know the name of the bag/line... but it's Prada


----------



## AngelBABY84

Sophie should get shoes that fit her better cause the pinkie hanging out is not cute.


----------



## jennyjenny

^lol!  I didn't even notice till you said that.  What in the world?  Can she not feel that thing hanging out?  

Also, what damier bag is heidi's friend carrying?  It looks like a speedy to me, but she's wearing it on her shoulder.


----------



## AngelBABY84

^^I know! That would've driven me crazy, not to mention hurt.


----------



## heychar

The two vietnamese girls what Damier bag is that? post 1319 in celeb pic thread!

TIA


----------



## imetazoa

jennyjenny said:


> ^lol!  I didn't even notice till you said that.  What in the world?  Can she not feel that thing hanging out?
> 
> Also, what damier bag is heidi's friend carrying?  It looks like a speedy to me, but she's wearing it on her shoulder.




i also want to know! (i also think it is a speedy but i'm not sure...)


----------



## Redenkeew

heychar said:


> The two vietnamese girls what Damier bag is that? post 1319 in celeb pic thread!
> 
> TIA



Damier Greenwich .


----------



## minababe

jennyjenny said:


> ^lol!  I didn't even notice till you said that.  What in the world?  Can she not feel that thing hanging out?
> 
> Also, what damier bag is heidi's friend carrying?  It looks like a speedy to me, but she's wearing it on her shoulder.



it is a speedy 100 % !!
the question I have is : how can it stay on the shoulder. I have to try it out


----------



## i_love_yorkie

i can wear speedy on shoulder. it depends on how skinny u r. though, it's not comfortable


----------



## deluxeduck

davidjoseph said:


> that is so not shawn, its jay z n beyonce



Shawn Carter is Jay-Z's real name


----------



## rei35

does anyone know the name and price of this purse Sohie Monk is carrying?
http://www.hollywoodtuna.com/photo.php?id=fp_3681062_7&title=Sophie Monk Pictures&loc=3

i dont see it at LV official website. is it limited? 

TIA)


----------



## jennyjenny

minababe said:


> it is a speedy 100 % !!
> the question I have is : how can it stay on the shoulder. I have to try it out


Thanks for the confirmation!
I tried putting my speedy on my shoulder last night.  I don't think it will stay unless the part around the zipper is folded straight down...


----------



## deluxeduck

rei35 said:


> does anyone know the name and price of this purse Sohie Monk is carrying?
> http://www.hollywoodtuna.com/photo.php?id=fp_3681062_7&title=Sophie Monk Pictures&loc=3
> 
> i dont see it at LV official website. is it limited?
> 
> TIA)




Manosque PM, discontinued.


----------



## Redenkeew

> Rapper Trina with her Neverfull Azur



This looks fake to me, also the Graffiti Zippy inside, the color is not right.


----------



## mixtress

Vietnamese Thanh Hang's Trevi on post 1313 & 1314.  What size is she wearing?  I love the Trevi PM but hers look a bit bigger... although it still looks great on her small frame.  Is it the GM?  Just confirming with you girls.


----------



## sxcruz22

Redenkeew said:


> This looks fake to me, also the Graffiti Zippy inside, the color is not right.



I was just going to say the same thing.  shame shame on trina.


----------



## taniherd

I hope that fake Azur NF isn't Trina's bag.


----------



## warden2

It looked suspect to me too, but it could just be really new and a special order...


----------



## sxcruz22

warden2 said:


> It looked suspect to me too, but it could just be really new and a special order...



no chance none of the real big names even got the azur neverfull yet, and i've seen that shade of pink on all the fake graffiti items.


----------



## Louis&Mark

I guess I've been living under a rock, but I have no idea who spencer pratt is.  can someone fill me in?  is he like a reality star?  
love all the pictures...loving all the gorgeous bags


----------



## bibijess

So bad the NF azur seems to be fake!
I asked my SA on saturday about the Neverfull in Azur and she told me that she doesn't even know if they are going to realize it!


----------



## AngelBABY84

Spencer and Heidi are so greasy looking ugh!


----------



## minababe

know someone the breed of heidis new dogs????


----------



## minababe

bibijess said:


> So bad the NF azur seems to be fake!
> I asked my SA on saturday about the Neverfull in Azur and she told me that she doesn't even know if they are going to realize it!



thats weird. I thought the nf azur comes 2010 in the spring collection..?!


----------



## AngelBABY84

Katie (sp?) Perry looks amazing!


----------



## Redenkeew

minababe said:


> thats weird. I thought the nf azur comes 2010 in the spring collection..?!



Yeah it is, for Spring 2010.


----------



## Redenkeew

maryelle said:


> leighton meester (carrying the Sofia Coppola bag in suede asphalt) with her stylist logan horne



Oh my heart skipped a beat when I saw this. I love both of them .


----------



## sxcruz22

Redenkeew said:


> Oh my heart skipped a beat when I saw this. I love both of them .


lol mine did too i feel like i must have the scarf and the CLs now.


----------



## ztainthecity

Leighton looks lovely. I absolutely adored everything about the look. I was reading this other blog and they were are hatin' (lol) on her socks with the heels but I totally think Leighton pulls it off! I like her quirky fun style! and her stylist seems adorable too lol..love the shoes


----------



## Redenkeew

sxcruz22 said:


> lol mine did too i feel like i must have the scarf and the CLs now.



Only by looking at the pic is hard enough , don't make me go crazy for those.


----------



## hulksmash99

Is the old Celebrities and Their LVs archived?

I would like to find the old pics.

Especially the ones with asian actresses like the taiwan ones.

Can someone help?

Thanks


----------



## sxcruz22

maryelle said:


> leighton meester (carrying the Sofia Coppola bag in suede asphalt) with her stylist logan horne


I need that scarf now to go with my rollerboy's


----------



## ImKonTheLVDon

I need his louboutins!


----------



## sxcruz22

ImKonTheLVDon said:


> I need his louboutins!



lol i know the feeling mine are on there way


----------



## LVMH

sxcruz22 said:


> lol i know the feeling mine are on there way



Where did you get them?


----------



## sxcruz22

LVMH said:


> Where did you get them?



I did a charge send from the louboutin store.  Just call they are rather helpful there.


----------



## minababe

can someone tell me the name of this bag?? it looks so cute but never seen it before.


----------



## sxcruz22

minababe said:


> can someone tell me the name of this bag?? it looks so cute but never seen it before.



thats the mono sofia coppola bag.


----------



## minababe

sxcruz22 said:


> thats the mono sofia coppola bag.



thanks a lot. I thought the coppola bag would be bigger.


----------



## LVuitton Don

Dr. Phil's son Jordan McGraw.


----------



## LVpug

all the celebs are rockin the bleu nuit stole...they look so good on everyone


----------



## luvmy3girls

^^I know they do...I'm so happy I have one..hehe


----------



## IFFAH

*Special thanks* to *maryelle* on the LV SS10 Just Jared pictures! Those pictures are fantastic!


----------



## Redenkeew

iced latte said:


> Love her!



Me too !! She rocks everything in her wardrobe .


----------



## deem0nessa

If someone can ID the boots that jennifer love hewitt is wearing can you pm me with info!


----------



## sarah7487

minababe said:


> can someone tell me the name of this bag?? it looks so cute but never seen it before.



She looks great, who is that?


----------



## l¥mon

there is a photo of heather locklear with a black lv speedy bag. what is the name of it? it must be a fall or winter 09? plz someone help me.


----------



## Elliespurse

^^ heather locklear - it looks like the black Eclipse Speedy for sure.


----------



## l¥mon

oh geez, do i need that bag? im going to call lv now and where they are available. u guys just hold on.... i will do a report. okay so bad news. the eclipse speedy and alma are completely sold out in the usa in all lv stores. i just had the sa check for the black eclipse but i assume since she didn't mention the gold one, they are sold out too. oh well. lucky ladies who snatched one up! if i saw one, i would probably go nuts for it and find a way to get one. best if i dnt


----------



## heychar

Omarion's outfit is errm interesting! LVoe the scarf and cles though!


----------



## mighty1911

heychar said:


> Omarion's outfit is errm interesting! LVoe the scarf and cles though!



It's gross but typical from US rappers (except one member of this forum)


----------



## heychar

mighty1911 said:


> It's gross but typical from US rappers (except one member of this forum)



I can't say I've seen many US rappers dress so bad, they usually have a colourful and funky trend setting style... Omarion's outfit is just so very wrong lol


----------



## minababe

can someone ID the damier piece she holds in her hand??


----------



## diva j*

Omarion isnt a rapper, he sings r&b


----------



## sxcruz22

diva j* said:


> Omarion isnt a rapper, he sings r&b



when your dressed like that i dont think i matters what you do.  It just looks tacky.


----------



## heychar

sxcruz22 said:


> when your dressed like that i dont think i matters what you do.  It just looks tacky.



So true!


----------



## taniherd

Linda Carter is still soo pretty.


----------



## ayla

^ She is Wonder Woman after all !


----------



## taniherd

ayla said:


> ^ She is Wonder Woman after all !



Haha! This is true.


----------



## deem0nessa

taniherd said:


> Linda Carter is still soo pretty.



I love that she sported an older model pochette with beautiful patina...both her and pochette showing beauty with age...


----------



## taniherd

^


----------



## Alexis168

Lynda Carter still looks so pretty after all these years.


----------



## sxcruz22

i love dita's hat box.  I wish i could see the design on it better though.


----------



## deem0nessa

....as I was studying the pics of dita I was thinking to myself wow mono is just so classy/classic..then i moved to see her dress/shoes/coat...and how fair skinned she is..and next thought is wow so strikingly beautiful...contrast of jet black hair and fair skin...not very common to see in Hawaii because of our sunny days...then I realized those pics are at the airport in Hawaii!....


----------



## sxcruz22

deem0nessa said:


> ....as I was studying the pics of dita I was thinking to myself wow mono is just so classy/classic..then i moved to see her dress/shoes/coat...and how fair skinned she is..and next thought is wow so strikingly beautiful...contrast of jet black hair and fair skin...not very common to see in Hawaii because of our sunny days...then I realized those pics are at the airport in Hawaii!....



Oh wow thats pretty cool it was taken here lol.  Shows how much i pay attention lol.


----------



## CGS

Is Jennifer Love Hewitts bag a Cabas Alto?

Also, what is Mariahs bag?


----------



## Phédre

You wear a jacket or you don't, Mariah! Not something in between!


----------



## heychar

I think Mariah's bag is the Ipanema


----------



## CGS

heychar said:


> i think mariah's bag is the ipanema




ty!


----------



## Redenkeew

Lv-nowwhat said:


> Aubry O'Day-use to be on Diddy's show
> Electric Epi *HOw??*


She got pictured to death. That's why she got it LOL .


----------



## heychar

It looks like the Amarante Alma to me!


----------



## Lv-nowwhat

No go to media takeout it is the Epi.  I am almost sure.  She needs to give it to me...


----------



## bextasy

^ Omg that lucky girl!


----------



## AngelBABY84

Man, Jennifer's bag is about to explode.


----------



## heychar

Lv-nowwhat said:


> No go to media takeout it is the Epi.  I am almost sure.  She needs to give it to me...



Media takeout pic show's alma with gold coloured harware the epi electric has silver coloured hardware.... so pretty sure its the Amarante it does look black in certain lighting! what happened to Aubrey anywho she looks sooo different!


----------



## deluxeduck

these pics should settle it once and for all:


----------



## heychar

Yay me! I'm getting good at knowing my LV... thanks for confirmation pic *DD*


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Me no likey.


----------



## VIVALAJAZZY

Wentworth-Roth said:


> Me no likey.


 EWWW ME NO LIKE EITHER!


----------



## sxcruz22

Wentworth-Roth said:


> Me no likey.



I actually like lol.  I'm probably the only one.  I really like the fox tail


----------



## MyCocoCabas

Me likey if the fox tail and tassel are removeable - anyone know if they are?  And I assume this is from S/S '10.


----------



## Mattd7474

I think they are removable...

I like the thick leather accents on the bag... very different

she is lucky, it comes out next year! That would be fun to have everything a lot sooner than others!!!


----------



## Lime

MyCocoCabas said:


> Me likey if the fox tail and tassel are removeable - anyone know if they are? And I assume this is from S/S '10.



Yes its S/S10, and its all removable, you can see it more clearly in this shot. I am not a fan in general of that collection, but i think it has a massive appeal, specially for young people.





From the runway;


----------



## vixen18

I quite like this one. Depends on how one wears it. I like how Victoria's wearing it. She's very chic.


----------



## sxcruz22

MyCocoCabas said:


> Me likey if the fox tail and tassel are removeable - anyone know if they are?  And I assume this is from S/S '10.



I'll take your foxtail lol.  Thats the main thing i want.  I hope they sell them alone or something.


----------



## AAdams

Lime said:


> Yes its S/S10, and its all removable, you can see it more clearly in this shot. I am not a fan in general of that collection, but i think it has a massive appeal, specially for young people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the runway;


 
I can't like this


----------



## heychar

Me either *AAdams*, can't help feeling there's some poor fox or squirrel's running around in circles looking for their tails! I hope its faux...I think they'd be more appealing without the tails and  tassles the colours are young and funky enough...seem's abit OTTTTTT!


----------



## *GINGER*

sxcruz22 said:


> I actually like lol.  I'm probably the only one.  I really like the fox tail



I heart it, this collection really speaks volumes to me. Wonder how much it is, hmmm, and .. that tail - bet my dog will go wild over it! oh no!


----------



## VIVALAJAZZY

I JUST CANT!
IT REMINDS ME TOO MUCH OF THE CUTE LITTLE *SQUIRRELS* THAT RUN AROUND OUTSIDE MY PLACE......THEYD PROBLABLY ATTACK ME AS SOON AS I STEP OUT THINKING I KILLED OFF ONE OF THEIR KEN FOLKS!! LOL


----------



## petite_fleur*

I love it , I'm sure we can remove the tail for those who don't like fur.


----------



## sxcruz22

petite_fleur* said:


> I love it , I'm sure we can remove the tail for those who don't like fur.



i think thats a good idea.  I am hoping one of the tails ends up on ebay at a decent price lol.


----------



## AAdams

heychar said:


> Me either *AAdams*, can't help feeling there's some poor fox or squirrel's running around in circles looking for their tails! I hope its faux...I think they'd be more appealing without the tails and  tassles the colours are young and funky enough...seem's abit OTTTTTT!


 
I hear ya, suddenly images of Davy Crockett are popping up in my head.  MJ is certainly pushing the limit on this, it will be interesting to see how well it really does.  As for me, I have plenty of other things on my list to spend my money on.


----------



## slayer

I think the bag looks promising - without the tail. I'm guessing it would be real too seeing as most designers use fur? Poor little dead foxes.


----------



## kburns2000

I don't like the tail either. I feel like there is a fox or some poor little animal in that bag and her tail is sticking out the back! I am glad it comes off but that is not for me.


----------



## oompie

I think this bag is ugly.


----------



## IFFAH

I wonder how will it look like once there's patina on the vachetta.


----------



## fluffy*bunny*

The purple tail looks like a duster! Even without the tail the bag is not too nice...


----------



## heychar

The clutch Rhianna has is just o.k~ kinda cute but just not WOW! enough to spend the fortunte I know LV are going to want for it!


----------



## Alexis168

I don't care for this collection.  The fox tail just totally ruined it for me.  But I think it might attract the younger crowd.  I need something more practical for everyday use.


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

So far I neither like Victoria's nor Rihanna's SS10 show bags. I greatly prefer Naomi's bag.


----------



## basicandorganic

Love the bag...
would be able to tolerate the furry tail IF it was smaller, maybe a pompom size.... otherwise it would look like i was carrying around an animal stuffed in a bag with its tail hanging out.


----------



## Div4life

What in the world was "Little Kim" thinking? Nice LV clutch BUT.........She looks like a victim of plastic surgery gone wrong!!!!!


----------



## taniherd

Div4life said:


> What in the world was "Little Kim" thinking? Nice LV clutch BUT.........She looks like a victim of plastic surgery gone wrong!!!!!



Okay!!!


----------



## AngelBABY84

Lil Kim looks terrible. She's soon going to turn into that woman who wanted to look like a cat.


----------



## puzzlenop

AngelBABY84 said:


> Lil Kim looks terrible. She's soon going to turn into that woman who wanted to look like a cat.



:lolots::lolots::lolots:


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Those are horrid.


----------



## Div4life

AngelBABY84 said:


> Lil Kim looks terrible. She's soon going to turn into that woman who wanted to look like a cat.


----------



## penelope tree

the women called donita with the roses bag has such teeny tiny legs!


----------



## gloriousluxury

I never seen any celebrity wearing greta and claudia mc bags. Anyone have some pictures? :o)


----------



## bextasy

ew I agree about lil kim shes gross.

I think Mariah's bag is a Surya in black


----------



## VIVALAJAZZY

bextasy said:


> ew I agree about lil kim shes gross.
> 
> I think Mariah's bag is a Surya in black


lmao hahaha lil Kim is gross too funny


----------



## clementina2

She looks terrible!


----------



## Redenkeew

MsFrida said:


> Don't know if this counts as a "celebrity pic" since it's on a movie set, but thought I'd share...
> 
> *[SATC#2 SET PICTURE BELOW]*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I can't even they order a hardcase just for the character in the movie. I guess CYG stands for Charlotte York Goldenblatt lol.


----------



## minababe

is this a mm?? for me it looks like a gm, because it looks so big on her?
anyway she looks stunning with it.


----------



## MsFrida

^ I'm 99,9% sure it's the MM. It probably looks bigger than it is because she's teeny tiny


----------



## shalomjude

Thanks for posting the photos of the rococo noe and the sequin boots


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

I heard Halle's boyfriend will be the face of Louis Vuitton's SS10 men's collection.


----------



## lvbuena

*sxcruz22* who posted the shot of the Pussy Cat doll, her name is Melody.


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Cari284 said:


> Lara Stone (at least I think she's a celebrity) for Louis Vuitton Spring 2010 (pictures from http://www.fabsugar.com/6578929?page=0,0,0)
> 
> 
> Also posted in: http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton-reference-library/random-lv-pics-37767-68.html#post13400746



Ooo la la!
She's gorgeous... what's that bag in those pictures! I WANT!


----------



## AAdams

lisalovesshoes said:


> Ooo la la!
> She's gorgeous... what's that bag in those pictures! I WANT!


 
I saw that bag this evening (the same picture actually) at the LV in Northpark mall in Dallas.  The SA said it was coming out in January.  It's new, similar style as the Galiera but the single strap is more like on the Tivoli but not exactly if that makes any sense.  She said they expect it to be a very popular bag when it's released.


----------



## ETenebris

Can someone tell me the name and price of this bag, and a release date if you know?


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Thanks *AAdams*!! Sounds very intriguing!! Will keep an eye out!


----------



## conrad18

ETenebris said:


> Can someone tell me the name and price of this bag, and a release date if you know?


 


Yes, please! I NEED this bag.


----------



## ETenebris

*conrad18*, on another site someone posted that it is called the "Artsy," but I have not found any additional info in my searches.  I love your signature pic, btw!  Please tell your DH we thank him for serving!


----------



## Elliespurse

I think it's a celeb with a Damier fake (gold chains as handles) here: http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton/celebrities-and-their-lvs-pics-only-344348-95.html#post13429845


----------



## AngelBABY84

^^I was just about to say that I've never seen that bag before!


----------



## GabLVoesvuitton

^ yeah, i was going to ask about that bag too !!


----------



## maryelle

Elliespurse said:


> I think it's a celeb with a Damier fake (gold chains as handles) here: http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vu...eir-lvs-pics-only-344348-95.html#post13429845


i'm pretty sure that damier bag with the gold chain is fake.


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

That bag is most definitely a fake. Looks like a Whisper/Wish Damier canvas hybrid. A true Frankenbag.


----------



## Lime

Its not only his wife that has some serious LV gear, here is David Beckham carrying a LV bag, and very well if i may say so.


----------



## MsFrida

Alicia looks lovely


----------



## conrad18

Wentworth-Roth said:


> That bag is most definitely a fake. Looks like a Whisper/Wish Damier canvas hybrid. A true Frankenbag.


 

LOL Busted!  I wonder if her "Hermes" belt is real?


----------



## SweetLuxe

I'm so jealous of Charlotte Yorke's hardcase!!! Gorgeous.


----------



## nyc_besos

i adore the hardcare from STC! its stunning!!! Anyone know if its available for order ? SO?


----------



## OnMyMiNd04

OMG how could Lorenzo let the Duderanch get all sandy like that?


----------



## AngelBABY84

^^Haha, I was thinking the same thing. He probably doesn't care cause he can get all the LVs he wants anyway.


----------



## shalomjude

Marc looks amazing


----------



## OnMyMiNd04

shalomjude said:


> Marc looks amazing


 
I don't know... Marc looks a little sickly to me.


----------



## petite_fleur*

shalomjude said:


> Marc looks amazing



I agree


----------



## keishapie1973

Marc is carrying a Birkin on the beach!!!!


----------



## awhitney

my thoughts exactly!!



tauketula said:


> Marc is carrying a Birkin on the beach!!!!


----------



## wild child

tauketula said:


> Marc is carrying a Birkin on the beach!!!!


 
I was thinking the exact same thing


----------



## declaredbeauty

tauketula said:


> Marc is carrying a Birkin on the beach!!!!



I guess when you "got it like that" you can carry your Birkin where ever you please.


----------



## claudis_candy

conrad18 said:


> LOL Busted!  I wonder if her "Hermes" belt is real?



belt is fake too


----------



## fiefkedeteut

Mariah is wearing the Rococo?!
Anyway, it looks great!


----------



## monokuro

OMG.. You gals.. those pictures of MJ.. those pretty things.. at the beachh...... ><


----------



## AngelBABY84

Mariah and Nick look good together.


----------



## FullyLoaded

declaredbeauty said:


> I guess when you "got it like that" you can carry your Birkin where ever you please.


 
Basically.


----------



## DANIELI

Is that L Lohan in the rain with her LV keepall? is it the picture or is it getting soaked???? Shame on her!


----------



## AngelBABY84

^^It looks like it's been trashed big time.


----------



## blackberrylove5

That picture literally made me gasp out loud. That poor vachetta is trashed now


----------



## lovebeibei

i love that pic of MJ at the beach!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Love Nina's closet!!!


----------



## katty

those big bang boys are so unattractive, lol.  jessica simpson looks good with any bag, even the plain speedy 30 looks like a stunner on her.


----------



## mcg3897

What bag is Cameron Diaz using???


----------



## blackberrylove5

I think its a Manhattan turned backwards


----------



## taniherd

*Hmmm she looks more like Michelle's sister Deedee(sp?)

But what LV bag is she carrying?*


----------



## Elliespurse

^it looks like a Batignolles with outside pockets?? or a Viva Cité?


----------



## blackberrylove5

I really don't think that's Michelle???


----------



## louvre1256

Yes, you're right. I don't think that's Michelle.


----------



## mimiloveslv

Maybe she (Diaz/Pfeiffer look-alike) is carrying multiplicite?


----------



## lovely_bag

louvre1256 said:


> Yes, you're right. I don't think that's Michelle.


she looks so not Michelle!
plastic surgery maybe?

I want the bag Salma Hayek is carrying. Is it Deauville or Trouville?


----------



## Bag Fetish

^^^ this bag is fake! colors are OFF 


hereuse said:


> DODA - polish singer and celebrity
> 
> source: gazeta.pl, zeberka.pl,


----------



## claudis_candy

Bag Fetish said:


> ^^^ this bag is fake! colors are OFF



I love that u show it on world forum !! shes call herself the queen and wears trashy clothes and horrible fakes! she copies the styles of celebrities: Rihanna, Aguilera, Britney, etc.. ! 
her password everywhere and prints it says: "Doda-queen is only one! ; /


----------



## claudis_candy

again "queen" doda 






shoes from LV too!!


----------



## claudis_candy

doda at the beginning a career


----------



## claudis_candy

and watch out now...   sorry that it isnt LV but I must to show u it!!!


----------



## midg613

^^^...glad my tan came with me when I popped out of my mom (well...it showed up later, after I found out I was hispanic .)  But this...it leaves me speechless.  :weird:


----------



## hereuse

*claudis *you have to find other polish celebrities with their LV's 

*BagFetish *- didn't know, that it's a fake .. :shame: i will delete this pic

edit: i can't delete this "speedy" pic


----------



## claudis_candy

hereuse said:


> *claudis *you have to find other polish celebrities with their LV's




ok! so, I presents to you everyone our polish "precious" and stylish celebrities  

ps.pls write if its fake or no.. 

first! 

Agata Paskudzka


----------



## claudis_candy

again roast Doda


----------



## claudis_candy

Anna Samusionek


----------



## claudis_candy

The recent success on the court Agnieszka Radwanska decided to celebrate with her sister - buying the purses of the LV brand.












and then they bought another LV


----------



## rainrowan

I'm not familiar with this bag... can anyone clue me in? I think it looks great on her (got it from the other thread)


----------



## MsFrida

^I believe it's called Whisper GM


----------



## rainrowan

^Thank you! I'll go take a look... still so much I don't know about LV!


----------



## DANIELI

claudis_candy said:


> Anna Samusionek


fake^^


----------



## DANIELI

claudis_candy said:


> doda at the beginning a career


^^This looks fake too, lots of fakes on these celebs!! what is up with that????


----------



## PrincessMe

DANIELI said:


> Is that L Lohan in the rain with her LV keepall? is it the picture or is it getting soaked???? Shame on her!


I thought it was Donatella Versace at first


----------



## claudis_candy

DANIELI said:


> ^^This looks fake too, lots of fakes on these celebs!! what is up with that????



maybe the reason is: no LV store in Poland?


----------



## AngelBABY84

LMAO at the girl staring down Angela Simmons!


----------



## luvmy3girls

is angela's speedy a 40? love it with the luggage tag


----------



## Bag Fetish

yes it is ...


----------



## beljwl

.


----------



## petite_fleur*

Margarita Missoni looks good, I love her bag.


----------



## Mimster

claudis_candy said:


> maybe the reason is: no LV store in Poland?




I wonder if they do not know the bags are fakes?  Don't most celebs have stylists or someone to buy their things?


----------



## AngelBABY84

The guy with Jennifer Lopez looks like he had a major face lift.


----------



## mighty1911

AngelBABY84 said:


> The guy with Jennifer Lopez looks like he had a major face lift.



I was about to comment the same! + makeup and eyelash curl!


----------



## minababe

what the name of mileys bag?? it looks so cute on her. is it still available??


----------



## claudis_candy

Mimster said:


> I wonder if they do not know the bags are fakes?  Don't most celebs have stylists or someone to buy their things?



I dont know too.. they are so shameless.


----------



## puzzlenop

I am no fan of the speedy 35, but Jessica Simpson really makes it look great.


----------



## jelita78

wohoooo..
what is the name/style of this bag?
and is it true that it is made of 34 exotic skin?


----------



## Elliespurse

^I think it's the Monogram Brocade Calliope!  http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton-reference-library/summary-fall-winter-09-10-pics-only-thread-435915-4.html#post11780684


----------



## taniherd

Angelina Jolie's LV looks like either the Cabas Piano or the Mezzo.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

taniherd said:


> Angelina Jolie's LV looks like either the Cabas Piano or the Mezzo.


 
I think it's the Cabas Mezzo - it looks too big for the Piano - or maybe it's even the Alto?


----------



## claudis_candy

WillstarveforLV said:


> I think it's the Cabas Mezzo - it looks too big for the Piano - or maybe it's even the Alto?



yes its cabas mezzo! I found it


----------



## thenewgirl

Lime said:


> Yes its S/S10, and its all removable, you can see it more clearly in this shot. I am not a fan in general of that collection, but i think it has a massive appeal, specially for young people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the runway;



ayumi hamasaki did this foxtail thing 10 years ago. seriously LV need to stop duplicating every asian fashion trend


----------



## O_BO

you know for a guy carrying the speedy or for that matter
the rose speedy he doesnt look gay at all. or girly or fem or anything
he looks pretty normal.


----------



## luvmy3girls

^^is that her bag or his?


----------



## Bag Fetish

claudis_candy said:


> Katarzyna Lourdes-Sowi&#324;ska polish model and actress




 its fake!!!


----------



## claudis_candy

Bag Fetish said:


> its fake!!!



pls tell me how u recognized it? I want to know it too !!


----------



## Bag Fetish

LV placement on the side of the bag.


----------



## claudis_candy

Oh now I know. so A.Kournikova has fake too..


----------



## OnMyMiNd04

I love Hilary Duff... she is SO sweet and down to earth!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Looks like Jennifer L.H. and friend got some good haul! artyhat:
I so jealous even though I don't know what's inside the bag


----------



## lovely_bag

WillstarveforLV said:


> Looks like Jennifer L.H. and friend got some good haul! artyhat:
> I so jealous even though I don't know what's inside the bag


wow, she is skin and bones. on a diet, once more? or just quit eating?
http://www.usmagazine.com/healthylifestyle/photos/jennifer-love-hewitts-weight-ups-and-downs-2009188


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Ooh - that Celine Dion is making me wish I had bought the Sprouse Rose scarf!!


----------



## sophiae

Hilary's NF is a GM, right?  I'm seriously thinking of getting the GM in Mono, now, and I just got the Damier MM!  lol


----------



## petite_fleur*

Rachel Bilson looks cute, I love the scarf.


----------



## lovely_bag

I still love the sprouse scarf celine dion is wearing. 

the azur scarf looks blah to me.


----------



## luvmy3girls

^^ i agree


----------



## cityoflights

*Rachel Bilson (borrowed from her thread) in what I'm pretty sure is a LV scarf? (if not, mod please remove)*


----------



## fashion_mom1

^^ Love that scarf


----------



## jav821

i love amanda seyfried LV neverfull can someone please tell me the size/name? thank you.


----------



## MsFrida

^ Pretty sure it's the MM (Neverfull in damier ebene)


----------



## petite_fleur*

Yep Rachel's scarf is LV and I love it.


----------



## Fairy-bag

Love the scarf, she looks gorgeous


----------



## sophiae

WillstarveforLV said:


> Ooh - that Celine Dion is making me wish I had bought the Sprouse Rose scarf!!


 
Me, too!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

IFFAH said:


> Krisdayanti, singer from Indonesia/queen of LVs. Her assistant carrying the Kalahari for her.



You know you've made it when you have your _assistant_ carry your handbag _for_ you... lol


----------



## Crackberry

do any celebrities have the noe?


----------



## DANIELI

Who is Olivia Munn??


----------



## mutt lover

jav821 said:


> i love amanda seyfried LV neverfull can someone please tell me the size/name? thank you.





I'd also like to know which size this is - PM or MM? Anyone?


----------



## coreenmd

anyone knows whether this could be a 25 or 30? i'm thinking of getting the 30 but is it too big?


----------



## MiamiSocialite

^^ i'd say it definitely looks like a 30


----------



## MiamiSocialite

mutt lover said:


> I'd also like to know which size this is - PM or MM? Anyone?



im almost positive it's an MM, the PM is way smaller


----------



## coreenmd

thank you!


----------



## LVjudy

DANIELI said:


> Who is Olivia Munn??



she is a host of Attack of the Show on G4.  i only know bc the DH is a bit of a geek & used to watch LOL!!!


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

I love the press prototype of the Eclipse Pochette. The extra tassel makes it more glamorous.


----------



## minababe

what kind of shawl is the one demi wears?? its blue and white I wonder if she is wearing two


----------



## taniherd

*Is Jay Z wearing a LV scarf?*


----------



## Cari284

taniherd said:


> *Is Jay Z wearing a LV scarf?*



I thought about that as well.. But I'm not sure..


----------



## Lush Life

LVjudy said:


> she is a host of Attack of the Show on G4. i only know bc the DH is a bit of a geek & used to watch LOL!!!


 
I think Olivia Munn is also going to be in Iron Man 2


----------



## Phédre

taniherd said:


> *Is Jay Z wearing a LV scarf?*


 

I think so too!


----------



## LVOE__8.7

^^i saw that scarf too!


----------



## mimiloveslv

Did anyone else see Plushenko with that LV damier rolling suitcase (Pegase?) last night, when he and Lysacek arrived at the arena?! I DVRed last night's performance and just now saw it. I tried to google a photo but no luck yet.


----------



## Deleted member 20806

I love that picture of Johnny and Evan. They might not be the best of friends, but that's a great shot of them. Johnny really loves his LV, he has an awesome collection. He's such a fab skater. And he's the nicest too. Evan likes LV too. If anyone watched the Olympics, they showed a clip of him tying his skates next to a monogram keepall. I see him from time to time and he's very humble in person. 

And yes mimiloveslv - Plushenko had a damier Pegase. I really dislike Plushy's sportsmanship though, but he has great taste in luggage lol.


----------



## mimiloveslv

Aw - that's a great pic of Johnny and Evan! I'm late in the game here, learning how these athletes are LV fans - FUN! Thanks, LVBastille!

Here's an old article about Johnny Weir's Turin, Italy shopping including LV of course back in 2006 Olympics
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dy.../02/21/AR2006022101861.html?referrer=facebook

I wonder if any of them visited Vancouver LV shops so far?! I just watched some clips of "Be Good Johnny Weir" documentary on Sundance Channel web site - spotted a mono keepall (I think?) that he took to the gym several times.


----------



## hellsangel227

wow that IS a great picture of Weir and Lysacek.  Weir looks great with the scarf and Lysacek just looks good. HAHA


----------



## ayla

LVBastille said:


> I love that picture of Johnny and Evan. They might not be the best of friends, but that's a great shot of them. Johnny really loves his LV, he has an awesome collection. He's such a fab skater. And he's the nicest too. Evan likes LV too. If anyone watched the Olympics, they showed a clip of him tying his skates next to a monogram keepall. I see him from time to time and he's very humble in person.
> 
> And yes mimiloveslv - Plushenko had a damier Pegase. I really dislike Plushy's sportsmanship though, but he has great taste in luggage lol.



Ahh ! I haven't been following the Olympics so I wasn't sure who Johnny was with. It's a really cute photo !


----------



## beastofthefields

PLEASE PLEASE tell me what size Hillary Duff's Neverfull is.  I NEED it.  Is it the GM?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

hellsangel227 said:


> wow that IS a great picture of Weir and Lysacek. Weir looks great with the scarf and Lysacek just looks good. HAHA


 
I have the exact same scarf as Johnny but he wears it so much better than me!


----------



## Cakebaker

Those aren't just "some NBA players"!!!  It's Kevin Garner, LeBron James, and Chris Bosh!!!  Some of the BEST NBA players!  GO RAPTORS!  LOL!


----------



## claudis_candy

whats the salma's hayek bag name?


----------



## *bunny*LV*

claudis_candy said:


> whats the salma's hayek bag name?



It's the Trouville, smaller size of the Deauville.


----------



## Shivadiva

The guy from Sartorialist really rocks the scarf - like that pic.


----------



## FullyLoaded

Cakebaker said:


> Those aren't just "some NBA players"!!! It's Kevin Garner, LeBron James, and Chris Bosh!!! Some of the BEST NBA players! GO RAPTORS! LOL!


 

LOL. Indeed. My bad.


----------



## CGS

*bunny*LV* said:


> It's the Trouville, smaller size of the Deauville.



What happened to that pic?  Its not on the thread anymore?


----------



## blue_berry87

cityoflights said:


> *Rachel Bilson (borrowed from her thread) in what I'm pretty sure is a LV scarf? (if not, mod please remove)*





that is a GORGEOUS scarf !


----------



## coreenmd

i love the roundish oval sunglasses from that stockholm site. the one with the red leopard stole. anyone know what brand they are?


----------



## minababe

to the one who asked about the neverfull sizes.
On all 4 pics are GM's.


----------



## Phédre

Kristin Davis carries the one from MOCA!


----------



## chinchin_lim

who is angelababy?


----------



## shalomjude

I love the SC clutch and the rococo clutch looks quite large too


----------



## ahwin

chinchin_lim said:


> who is angelababy?


 
she's a model in hk..


----------



## chinchin_lim

^^ Does she have a blog or something? Her name is extremely familar but I can't recall.


----------



## coreenmd

No matter how i look at it, this one is a speedy 40 right? the 35 in pics and IRL isn't this long horizontally to the handles. they're supposedly just about an inch longer on each side compared to a 30... right? or you think i'm hallucinating?


----------



## luvmy3girls

I NEED that scarf Jennifer Aniston is wearing


----------



## Shivadiva

It´s the limited Monogram Cheche Stola


----------



## minababe

pixiedust82 said:


> No matter how i look at it, this one is a speedy 40 right? the 35 in pics and IRL isn't this long horizontally to the handles. they're supposedly just about an inch longer on each side compared to a 30... right? or you think i'm hallucinating?



no you're right it is a 40.


----------



## minababe

which shawl is the model in the last pic wearing?? I don't know a shawl with white background ..


----------



## Shivadiva

I think its the monogram denim in azur 
http://www.louisvuitton.com/us/flas...CVMIQ30MR3FJGCRBXUDVAFYKEG4RAUPU?skuId=M72357


----------



## Bradysmum

Wow!  Hilary's neverfull look huge on her!  also Miley's speedy 40 (I think) looks wayyy too big for her.

Love the Posh pics though!  she looks slammin'


----------



## keishapie1973

I love the matching Speedy's in this pic. I may put mine up for months but everytime I pull it out, I fall in love again.............


----------



## MsFrida

Isn't this Keepall-wannabe fake?


----------



## minababe

Bradysmum said:


> Wow!  Hilary's neverfull look huge on her!  also Miley's speedy 40 (I think) looks wayyy too big for her.
> 
> Love the Posh pics though!  she looks slammin'



I looooove the speedy 40 on miley. she rocks it!


----------



## minababe

Shivadiva said:


> I think its the monogram denim in azur
> http://www.louisvuitton.com/us/flas...CVMIQ30MR3FJGCRBXUDVAFYKEG4RAUPU?skuId=M72357



thank you !! 
But I think if I really try one again it must be a dark colour so ne snags etc will not good to see


----------



## OnMyMiNd04

msfrida said:


> isn't this keepall-wannabe fake?


 
*very fake!*


----------



## coreenmd

minababe said:


> no you're right it is a 40.



thanks minababe!


----------



## taniherd

*Minababe: Thanks for posting a celeb carrying a Totally.
Sure doesn't look like a diaper bag to me.   
Seeing those pics...now I have to pull  mine out of sleeper.  
*


----------



## milwifey5863

taniherd said:


> *Minababe: Thanks for posting a celeb carrying a Totally.
> Sure doesn't look like a diaper bag to me.
> Seeing those pics...now I have to pull  mine out of sleeper.
> *




I totally agree.    I'm now eating my words as I thought it looked like a diaper bag IMO.  I take it back; I guess it just depends on how you wear it.


----------



## minababe

taniherd said:


> *Minababe: Thanks for posting a celeb carrying a Totally.
> Sure doesn't look like a diaper bag to me.
> Seeing those pics...now I have to pull  mine out of sleeper.
> *



I liked the totally since it was released and I saw it on a few women, but since I saw it on Ashley I looooove it. she rocks her lv and she defently picks the best out of all lv bags. so have fun to carry your totally, such a beautiful bag!!


----------



## ramram23

does anyone else wonder how ashley tisdale can afford all those lv...


----------



## taniherd

Isn't she an actress?


----------



## puzzlenop

^^^yes she is.


----------



## minababe

ramram23 said:


> does anyone else wonder how ashley tisdale can afford all those lv...



what a question .. lol ^^


----------



## BunnyliciouS

I googled Ashley Tisdale's height. She's about 5'3. 
That GM doesn't look gigantic on her.
She does pull it off that bag really well.


----------



## luvmy3girls

minababe said:


> what a question .. lol ^^


LOL... too funny!!


----------



## ameka

BunnyliciouS said:


> I googled Ashley Tisdale's height. She's about 5'3.
> That GM doesn't look gigantic on her.
> She does pull it off that bag really well.



I don't think Ashley's Totally is a GM... I'm 5'2" and have a MM and swear it looks the same size as hers. That said, think she looks great


----------



## Shop_till_drop

Which scarf is Jennifer Aniston wearing here? Is it Mahina Stole in PARM color?


----------



## Shop_till_drop

Shop_till_drop said:


> Which scarf is Jennifer Aniston wearing here? Is it Mahina Stole in PARM color?



Here's a screen shot...


----------



## keishapie1973

I really like this look.  Chic and comfortable....................


----------



## EveL

Thanks for reposting the Ashley Tisdale pics.  I was looking for them yesterday and tons had been deleted from tpfers photobuckets.


----------



## Olya6070

You are very welcome!


----------



## ramram23

luvmy3girls said:


> LOL... too funny!!



wow you too are really classy!

ACTUALLY i know she played sharpay in the 3 hsm movies and is maddie on the suite life on disney (i watch disney channel, yes, so i definitely know who she is)... and i know how much she gets paid...HOWEVER i was just kind of thinking out loud about the fact that she spends a lot of money, seemingly more than her disney starlet counterparts, and was just wondering how she could possibly afford all the bags, cars, bags for her mom etc


----------



## ameka

^Per her profile on IMDB she's been working since 1995, plus a series regular gig on "Suite Life of Z&C" where she likely averaged $10K - $35K per episode... it adds up. From what I've seen, her bag collection < a couple episodes work.


----------



## keishapie1973

I LOVE this bag in this color.......


----------



## disoon

After viewing the ENTIRE celebrity photo bag, I have to say...... DRUMROLL......



I love Ashley Tisdale and all her LV bags
I DESPISE speidi carrying the bag.  I can't quite put my finger on it but I think it's due to their rotton, money grubbing, famewhore personality.  Sorry that came out quite strong, but it feels good to get it out now.
And no celebrities have a water color speedy that i remember!


----------



## jelita78

disoon said:


> After viewing the ENTIRE celebrity photo bag, I have to say...... DRUMROLL......
> 
> 
> 
> I love Ashley Tisdale and all her LV bags
> I DESPISE speidi carrying the bag.  I can't quite put my finger on it but I think it's due to their rotton, money grubbing, famewhore personality.  Sorry that came out quite strong, but it feels good to get it out now.
> And no celebrities have a water color speedy that i remember!


oh wow!
really??? none have watercolour speedy?
ohhh.. now u make me feel proud to have owned that! hahahah


----------



## disoon

jelita78 said:


> oh wow!
> really??? none have watercolour speedy?
> ohhh.. now u make me feel proud to have owned that! hahahah


 
Not that I saw through the 100 pages.  Makes me feel special too.

Someone did have one (not sure of which celebrity it was) but was said a little later to be a fake one


----------



## happypiano

ameka said:


> ^Per her profile on IMDB she's been working since 1995, plus a series regular gig on "Suite Life of Z&C" where she likely averaged $10K - $35K per episode... it adds up. From what I've seen, her bag collection < a couple episodes work.



She is also a singer...

In 2008, she was #17 in "Forbes' High Earners Under 30" list and earned $2.8 million from just High School Musical 3.

Yeah, I think she can afford it.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

disoon said:


> Not that I saw through the 100 pages. Makes me feel special too.
> 
> Someone did have one (not sure of which celebrity it was) but was said a little later to be a fake one


 
I remember Oprah had the Watercolour Aquarelle - I know it's not the speedy but thought I would mention this...


----------



## claudis_candy

is it authentic priscilla???


----------



## ghall

does anyone know what size ashley's totally is? MM or GM?


----------



## puzzlenop

ghall said:


> does anyone know what size ashley's totally is? MM or GM?



I believe it is the GM


----------



## queennadine

LV could just cut and paste pics of Ashley into their ads, and I think she would sell the bags just wearing them how she does!

I always think the GM's are way too big for me, but I'm only an inch taller than her (she's 5'2" right?) and they look awesome!

She's def. a great walking advertisement for LV!


----------



## iamthecutest

I personally like the Totally and don't know why so many think it looks like a diaper bag.


----------



## taniherd

Thank you for posting that same here.


----------



## FullyLoaded

The Mowry sisters look so cute. I wish I had a twin. 

The Mari chick looks like a fashion victim wearing all those graffiti pieces together.


----------



## coachâ¥

FullyLoaded said:


> The Mowry sisters look so cute. I wish I had a twin.
> 
> The Mari chick looks like a fashion victim wearing all those graffiti pieces together.



I was thinking the same!


----------



## claudis_candy

Ashley Tisdale has GM or PM galliera! PERFECT SIZE!


----------



## puzzlenop

claudis_candy said:


> Ashley Tisdale has GM or PM galliera! PERFECT SIZE!



That is the GM.


----------



## lilpanda

Should check out kanye's collection


----------



## LVOE__8.7

Madonna's LV luggage =


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Teairra Mari went a little overboard with the Stephen Sprouse... ush:


----------



## hellsangel227

Yeah i was just going to say, Teairra Mari doesn't look so hot with all that LV


----------



## jen_sparro

Anyone know which scarf Shilpa is wearing? She looks so elegant.


----------



## theekayu

What is the name of this vernis bag? What is the color?

http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton/celebrities-and-their-lvs-pics-only-344348-107.html


----------



## mundodabolsa

does anyone know if with the neo in silver, can you see the monogram through it like you can distinctively on the pic on the website? cause in the kate hudson pic with the green version it's not visible at all. 

thanks!


----------



## Aisuhimeriae

So cute - the picture's a bit small, I can't really tell what it is though?


----------



## FullyLoaded

What bag is SJP carrying?


----------



## princesskara

^^ I have been wondering that myself - it is super cute!


----------



## <3!

Is it just me or does her Graffiti Speedy look... different than the ones I have otherwise seen?  Smaller, and with bigger print (like the print on the Neverfull)?

Sorry if this has been covered... I was not into LV yet when these came out!


----------



## renayamasaki

No, I don't think it's special.
That certainly looks, to me, the Speedy 30. ^_^

This photo makes me want her Gina'sssss


----------



## cistarlite

no it's the keepall  the prints are larger on that one


----------



## AAdams

cistarlite said:


> no it's the keepall  the prints are larger on that one


 

Yes, it's the keepall being carried behind her by, I'm assuming her asst.


----------



## renayamasaki

Oops!
My bad *OP!*

It's the keepall! XD

She's so hot, I love this photo of her!


----------



## <3!

Ohhh!  Sorry everybody, and thanks for your help!  I found the picture on the blog Louis Vuitton Spotters, where they called it a Speedy.  I was super confused!  Totally didn't even notice that she wasn't the one holding it.. that explains why it looked so small, I guess... LOL!  Here's a better picture I just found:


----------



## him8nce_momma69

cistarlite said:


> no it's the keepall  the prints are larger on that one




^^Agreed...It's the Keepall.


----------



## airborne

love this bag..


----------



## Alexis168

It's a Keepall.


----------



## VuittonsLover

I  never understood why they didn't make a shoulder strap for the Keepall.


----------



## The Real Diehl

Ya that's a keepall. Sometimes paparazzi mistake names. I still want rhat LE graffiti bah and her shoes!!! Why am I such a bag whore?! Lol. You ladies have to admit it's funky and cute so 80's! Why is Louis Vuitton so addicting?.is this how a drug addict feels? Lmao!


----------



## airborne

i love it.. its so diff...


----------



## The Real Diehl

What shoes is she wearing in the first pic? They totally match the Speedy and her Gina's?I cannot find the name I never seen them before, I'm not a shoe collector for all I know they could be LV lol, they look like hot pink damier I don't have my glasses in but they kinda do?


----------



## taniherd

Ashley's dog has the cutest little face. Anyone know what breed her dog is??


----------



## claudis_candy

Princess Madeleine of Sweden and her Keepall  - which size is it???


----------



## sweetlove

It looks like a 55 to me, but I'm not sure as the picture is kinda blurred and I'm unsure about how tall she is. I think I need a second opinion from one of the experts.


----------



## claudis_candy

yes I thought the same or even 60!?! 

she's 5'7'' 

hm..


----------



## BunnyliciouS

I want Kim Kardashian's body.  *sigh*


----------



## minababe

taniherd said:


> Ashley's dog has the cutest little face. Anyone know what breed her dog is??



maltipoo


----------



## Bag Fetish

didnt know Ashely had a tat on her back...


----------



## taniherd

minababe said:


> maltipoo


 

Thanks Minababe!


----------



## claudis_candy

Bag Fetish said:


> didnt know Ashely had a tat on her back...



yes, cause its new tattoo!!


----------



## lvforever1115

beastofthefields said:


> What size is Ashley Tisdales Totally?????    tia....


Ashley's Totally is the MM and her tattoo says "believe."
She got it done in July of 2009.


----------



## minababe

whats the name of the bag alessandra ambrosio carrys?
please the price too! and if its still available ... store .. online shop??
looove it.


----------



## i_love_yorkie

minababe said:


> whats the name of the bag alessandra ambrosio carrys?
> please the price too! and if its still available ... store .. online shop??
> looove it.


i believe the name is "sunrise" and it is 2010 summer collection, so you can find them at any store
price according to the reference thread, it is $2,640.00
http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vu...ng-summer-2010-pics-only-thread-536368-2.html


----------



## conrad18

I haven't really been a fan of the Totally (except as a chic mommy/diaper bag), but Ashley Tisdale is seriously making me want one!


----------



## maryelle

i just vomited from seeing shauna sands with the mono eva..... she gives louis vuitton a bad name :[


----------



## happypiano

^ It should be illegal for her to carry LV.


----------



## LotusOrchid

^^ OMG! Ew. Very classless.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Poor Eva!!


----------



## ayla

What can I say.. Shauna Sands is a classy lady. 

At least she isn't carrying her ambre bag - the poor LE. :s


----------



## claudis_candy

with lady like she each LV looks like fake


----------



## kburns2000

maryelle said:


> i just vomited from seeing shauna sands with the mono eva..... she gives louis vuitton a bad name :[


 
seriously who is this ho bag (sorry to anyone who likes her but come on)????


----------



## ayla

kburns2000 said:


> seriously who is this ho bag (sorry to anyone who likes her but come on)????



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shauna_Sand

She's a former playmate that apparently is just professionally classy all the time now.


----------



## claudis_candy

ayla said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shauna_Sand
> 
> She's a former playmate that apparently is just professionally classy all the time now.



bunny!!  amazing waist..! for sure after plastic surgery..


----------



## CGS

What is Rachel Bilson carrying?


----------



## DebbieAnn

claudis_candy said:


> bunny!!  amazing waist..! for sure after plastic surgery..


 


*Shauna Sand was a wife of Lorenzo Lamas & mother to three daughters.  She used to be pretty; now she's just skanky-ho*


----------



## OnMyMiNd04

CGS said:


> What is Rachel Bilson carrying?


 
A bag from the pre-fall collection.


----------



## CGS

onmymind04 said:


> a bag from the pre-fall collection.




ty!


----------



## conniec.4

i remember when shauna sands was actually quite pretty, but i guess age and hollyweird has had its way with ole shauna, not to mention a lousy plastic surgeon, geez, where do they find these drs?


----------



## BunnyliciouS

Ashley Tishdale is really attached to her Totally, many pics of her with it


----------



## slang

Is Katie Holmes's speedy a mon monogram? looks like green or blue strip at the top of the bag or maybe it's just my computer screen


----------



## cettejoliefille

slang said:


> Is Katie Holmes's speedy a mon monogram? looks like green or blue strip at the top of the bag or maybe it's just my computer screen



yes it would appear so!


----------



## slang

cettejoliefille said:


> yes it would appear so!
> View attachment 1103211



Thanks for the pic! her speedy looks great, I like her colour combination


----------



## rainyjewels

i'm loving the gold alma!


----------



## cettejoliefille

rainyjewels said:


> i'm loving the gold alma!



me too! 
ashley wears it so well, im really wanting one now!


----------



## LV&travel

She's got to have the most LVs in all of the celebrities. Feels like she has one of everything?!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

LV&travel said:


> She's got to have the most LVs in all of the celebrities. Feels like she has one of everything?!


 
I was thinking the same thing - Ashley has major LV addiction!


----------



## BunnyliciouS

Ashley's dog is TOOOOO cute


----------



## cettejoliefille

BunnyliciouS said:


> Ashley's dog is TOOOOO cute



oh my goodness i know. and the cles is adorable too! i love the framboise


----------



## Lola69

slang said:


> Is Katie Holmes's speedy a mon monogram? looks like green or blue strip at the top of the bag or maybe it's just my computer screen



I love katie's casual look she looks cute there! Hardly see her in sneakers..


----------



## sinyard

Is Ashley's Totally the MM or GM????  TIA


----------



## *sam**

Glad to see Cate Blanchett wearing LV.


----------



## jennyjenny

Ashley's Totally is MM.  All the celeb websites say GM, but GM is way bigger than that.


----------



## luvmy3girls

What size is katies? 35? Does she have initials on it or just stripes?


----------



## LVjudy

LOVE katie's mon monogram color combo!


----------



## luvmy3girls

What color exactly is it?


----------



## luvmy3girls

I need that mon monogram speedy Katie has. Does anyone know if hers is a 35 or a 40? Also..what color are the stripes. I can't tell if its dark green and dark blue or purple?? thanks


----------



## slang

^ looks like a 40 w/ green & violet stripes to me


----------



## slang

I love the pics of Ashley with her stephen and her dog - so cute!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

shopping247 said:


> alexa chung and a f/w 2011 runway bag (style name/price??)



NOT FAIR! I want one too..


----------



## fiefkedeteut

OMG!!!!!!!! I just saw the video of the opening in London,and I want something in that Yellow vernis, love it!


----------



## LV&travel

ramram23 said:


> does anyone else wonder how ashley tisdale can afford all those lv...


 
I remember seeing her in an interview and she said she was hoping for the 2k LV bag for Christmas from her family...


----------



## LV&travel

tauketula said:


> I love the matching Speedy's in this pic. I may put mine up for months but everytime I pull it out, I fall in love again.............


 
I really want a mono speedy 30, but most of the ones I see on pepole are very flat and does not have the shape at all. Is there a solution?


----------



## MrsCoggiola

Ashley Tisdale's closet is awesome- I am obsessed with the store-like display with her sunglasses and wallets all layed out!


----------



## Bethc

^^ I saw they layout too and showed it to DH, we live in NYC so I won't be getting one like it, but it's so perfect!


----------



## MrsCoggiola

Bethc said:


> ^^ I saw they layout too and showed it to DH, we live in NYC so I won't be getting one like it, but it's so perfect!


 
LOL I DON'T live in NYC and I still won't be getting a closet like that!  However, after seeing this I might have to convince my DH to remodel the spare room so my dreams can come true... highly doubtful, but worth a shot.


----------



## monokuro

Omg.. I am loving that ashley storypiece!!

I totally envy her closet!! Haha.. xD


----------



## twochubbycheeks

is there a link to Ashley's closet pics??? I wanna see it. LOL

edit: oops! never mind.  I just saw some pics on the other thread.  DROOOOL!!!


----------



## sweetlove

I love how Ashley really seems to love her LVs and the brand. And of course I love her closet


----------



## hamid

lol I dont get why they say custom vuitton coffee table it's just a
trunk with glass laid on top :X


----------



## bebot

i use a purse organizer inside;  another friend puts a rectangular mouse pad at the bottom,  it gives the bag a nice shape, you may want to try it out 





LV&travel said:


> I really want a mono speedy 30, but most of the ones I see on pepole are very flat and does not have the shape at all. Is there a solution?


----------



## jelita78

LV&travel said:


> I really want a mono speedy 30, but most of the ones I see on pepole are very flat and does not have the shape at all. Is there a solution?


absolutely not a problem dear..
i've made a thread especially discussing about the hippiegal base shaper!
feel free to go and see plenty of pics i have posted in there!
http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vu...n-pics-with-hippiegal-base-shaper-586644.html
hope that helps!


----------



## Alexis168

1.  Thanks for posting the Bond Street Grand Opening - IFFAH
2.  Love Ashley Tisdales' home, especially her closet
3.  The Graffiti Speedy on Noelle is gorgeous


----------



## minababe

can someone ID the mono item vanessa is holding in her hand?


----------



## penelope tree

thanks IFFAH for those magazine pics.


----------



## puzzlenop

minababe said:


> can someone ID the mono item vanessa is holding in her hand?



looks like either an agenda cover or checkbook cover. may even be the brazza wallet.


----------



## Bag Fetish

is it me or are the handles on  this piano bag tooooo long?


----------



## puzzlenop

^^I agree


----------



## Bag Fetish

puzzlenop said:


> ^^I agree



I had this bag and it didnt have handles that long....


----------



## itsonly4me

Bag Fetish said:


> is it me or are the handles on this piano bag tooooo long?


 
Yup, looks like a fake to me!   Its also too stiff, if it was being pressed against her body like that, it would bend.


----------



## gre8dane

*Alex spoils me*: THANKS for the montages!!!


----------



## sixela

minababe said:


> can someone ID the mono item vanessa is holding in her hand?







Think that's the Yen holder.


----------



## coco_no.5

Is this epi alma that Carla Bruni is holding?


----------



## Dancechika24

Is that Tila Tequila with the blonde hair and the Berkley in the pics thread?


----------



## LotusOrchid

^^Yep it sure is.


----------



## SuzanneVuitton

Sylvie van der Veld is actually Sylvie van der Vaart  Wife of dutch soccer player Rafeal van der Vaart


----------



## Kelelanna

Can anyone ID this bag?  Thanks!


----------



## petuniacouture

Kelelanna said:


> Can anyone ID this bag? Thanks!


 
Tulum GM. It's discontinued.


----------



## Kelelanna

petuniacouture said:


> Tulum GM. It's discontinued.




Thanks!  No wonder, I couldn't locate it on the LV website.


----------



## trustlove

Can someone id this LV


----------



## blonddarlin

Um, is it just me... or is Sylvie van der Vaart a member of this forum? Or someone that looks just like her? I can't remember her name, Tiny or something...


----------



## BunnyliciouS

Damier Berkeley is so nice looking.
I don't like handheld but I fall in love with that bag >_<


----------



## ayla

Sorry poster, this Shauna Sands bag, like Shauna Sands herself, is fakeroo !


----------



## sinyard

Which bag was silvia vander velt carrying?


----------



## fiefkedeteut

trustlove said:


> Can someone id this LV


 
I think it's the Minaudiere Trésor Brodé, it's 3500...
Correct me if I'm wrong!


----------



## SuzanneVuitton

sinyard said:


> Which bag was silvia vander velt carrying?



Tulum GM, and it's Sylvie van der Vaart


----------



## slang

The Tulum GM is fab, so sad it is discontinued....


----------



## kburns2000

What size Mahina does Madonna and Khloe Kardashian have? XL is my guess but I am not sure.


----------



## luvmy3girls

I love the bag Gwen has


----------



## taniherd

Who is *Alexandra Burke*?


----------



## atlgirl

luvmy3girls said:


> I love the bag Gwen has



Me too!!!!


----------



## sarahguz

Gosh, Gwen Stefani sure knows how to carry her Aviator well!!


----------



## trustlove

What size is Kate Hudson's Antheia Hobo?


----------



## deem0nessa

atlgirl said:


> Me too!!!!



Me three!!!....aviator is such an underrated bag (probably due it its price)...it probably will be one that i will regret not getting.....


----------



## shalomjude

^^ I agree .. I think the price point is high..I like how Gwen is holding it....when I attempt that with mine it sits up too high.


----------



## runaway bride

*Is this a SALEYA? Which size is it?*


----------



## taniherd

Yes it's the Saleya...looks like MM to me.  It's soo cute!


----------



## runaway bride

Maradona is sooo cool!


----------



## adriana89

Amanda Holden with Roxbury Drive


----------



## minababe

looove the azur stola on leigthon. soo beautiful


----------



## claudis_candy

what is the name of selena bag?? tivoli??


----------



## minababe

tivoli gm but what is the damier bag she carries?


----------



## ck2802

claudis_candy said:


> what is the name of selena bag?? tivoli??


I think it is the Palermo. The Tivoli has a more rounded zipper & handles. The Palermo is straighter across the top where the zipper is & the handles on the Palermo are more the flat type.


----------



## taylorl

ck2802 said:


> I think it is the Palermo. The Tivoli has a more rounded zipper & handles. The Palermo is straighter across the top where the zipper is & the handles on the Palermo are more the flat type.




Pretty sure it is the palermo GM


----------



## justwatchin

Haylie Duff and her Totally.


----------



## HisWifeTheirMom

Katie Holmes has an aviator bag:

http://www.people.com/people/gallery/0,,20397221,00.html#20804607


----------



## minababe

justwatchin said:


> Haylie Duff and her Totally.



is it a mm?


----------



## maryelle

woops i reposted the haylie duff even though i thought this was a ****COMMENTS ONLY***** thread....


----------



## BunnyliciouS

minababe said:


> is it a mm?


yup. definitely


----------



## minababe

thanks a lot! really cute. I would love to have it in azur...


----------



## Div4life

What is the name of the bag that Alexa Chung is carrying in the celebs with LVs thread in post #1744? Also anyone know the price point?


----------



## shalomjude

^^ I wonder this too?? It is such a nice style & colour


----------



## Shugie

Div4life said:


> What is the name of the bag that Alexa Chung is carrying in the celebs with LVs thread in post #1744? Also anyone know the price point?



My SA said it is from a new collection, not yet in the boutiques. She said try should arrive in Sept. I am awaiting info on colors and price.


----------



## Div4life

Shugie said:


> My SA said it is from a new collection, not yet in the boutiques. She said try should arrive in Sept. I am awaiting info on colors and price.


thx!


----------



## Crazy Bag

^ The lookbook shows the name: FW 2010 Speedy Carousel. They are all shown in the exotic version. No mention of this plain leather version which I am trying to find out too. Suspect the plain version did not make it into production.


----------



## shalomjude

^^ That is what I thought too...maybe it was gift to Alexa..such a lovely bag


----------



## Crazy Bag

^ how true. Too bad I am not a celebrity, I wish I received the gift ha ha...


----------



## shalomjude

^^ Haha me TOO


----------



## FreshLilies

I have always wondered how the whole 'celebrities getting sent free bags to use' thing works. If anyone gets famous be sure to let us all know how it's done!


----------



## minababe

is this a Ipad case? I didn't know lv has one. I looove everything she has from lv


----------



## queennadine

^Yeah, it must be. She does have the most gorgeous LV collection!


----------



## minababe

I think she would earn her own thread in the lv forum ^^


----------



## LotusOrchid

Omg has anyone else noticed Brandy's shark heels? hhahaha adorable!


----------



## puzzlenop

^^^I was just looking at those. I could not do it, but on her it's cute.


----------



## sxcruz22

LotusOrchid said:


> Omg has anyone else noticed Brandy's shark heels? hhahaha adorable!



haha I was just thinking that when I saw the pics.


----------



## minababe

what are the names that jessica biel & selena gomez carry?
they look great with them.
is the bag jessica wearing a piece of the new expensive empreinte ( if it spell like that) collection?


----------



## Phédre

Jessica carries the Mahina Stellar in Ciel.


----------



## luvmy3girls

i cant figure out how to copy and post a pic, but on people.com in the photos section..there is a pic of sandra bullock with a mon monogram. If anyone wants to add it


----------



## BadRomance93

Is Karissa Shannon's Artsy the MM or GM? She's reputedly 5 ft 10 in (1.78 m).


----------



## ETenebris

What bag is this?  It seems to have a nice shoulder strap...


----------



## sarahguz

^^ Holly is carrying the Palermo.


----------



## i<3handbags

I love her shoes.


----------



## sohotypeguy

tauketula said:


> I LOVE this bag in this color.......



this is the neo in kaki, right?


----------



## jennyjenny

luvmy3girls said:


> i cant figure out how to copy and post a pic, but on people.com in the photos section..there is a pic of sandra bullock with a mon monogram. If anyone wants to add it



Yup, I'll put it up!


----------



## Alexis168

Awwww, love how thoughtful Sandra is for getting Little Louis his own Mon Mono Keepall.


----------



## slang

I love Sandra's mon mono!!! I think it is cute that she used Louis's initials, but shouldn't his initals be L.B.B. (Louis Bardo Bullock) not L.B.M. - I wonder what the "M" stands for?


----------



## luvmy3girls

^^i was wondering the same thing


----------



## princesskara

^^ I had to come see if anyone knew! I guess everyone is wondering right now!


----------



## ETenebris

sarahguz said:


> ^^ Holly is carrying the Palermo.



Thank you!


----------



## slang

Maybe it isn't Sandra's or Louis's keepall - maybe is just belongs to the guy carrying it and those are his initials???


----------



## Div4life

What brand is that pink bag that Sarah Jessica Parker has?


----------



## Bag Fetish

Jessica Simpson 







 Is that her new man? If so i'd dump him now, Nick would never  let Jess tote her luggage if his hands were empty..   Not a good man IMO!!!


----------



## CGS

What is Nicky Hilton holding, is it a Sofia Coppola bag?


----------



## taniherd

^ Looks like the Carryall.


----------



## Emily L

We just saw that bag that Nicky Hilton has at LV the other day and I love it!  It is very functional and beautiful in person.  I picked it up and was looking at it for a travel bag for quick trips (like overnight or two day trips) and it is perfect for that.


----------



## CGS

taniherd said:


> ^ Looks like the Carryall.



Yeah, I thought the carryall vachetta went vertical, not horizontal, but I could be wrong, I love this bag, thats all I know!


----------



## twochubbycheeks

Bag Fetish said:


> Jessica Simpson
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that her new man? If so i'd dump him now,* Nick would never  let Jess tote her luggage if his hands were empty.. *  Not a good man IMO!!!



I agree!!!  I guess no man will treat her right other than Nick.. unfortunately, for Jess, coz Nick's with someone else who deserves him better.


----------



## Phédre

Thandy Newton looks fabulous!


----------



## Emily L

I have never been a huge Alma fan or a Paris Hilton fan for that matter.  But, that pic of her carrying the Vernis Alma is to die for.  I love that bag!


----------



## Bag Fetish

The recent post of jessica, she is carry the la fab.. Its gold but for some reason in that pic looks silver.


----------



## Totz87

ashley have a baby??? O_O


----------



## alopez3289

whats with Scarlett covering her face with all the pictures??


----------



## DisCo

^ I'm thinking the same thing! Probably has a huge zit on her face lol


----------



## penelope tree

Emily L said:


> I have never been a huge Alma fan or a Paris Hilton fan for that matter.  But, that pic of her carrying the Vernis Alma is to die for.  I love that bag!



i have always liked the alma, but it does look surprisingly good on paris.


----------



## 4Elegance

Yes, I must agree with you guys, Paris does make the Vernis Alma look great.


----------



## sarahguz

What is with all the sprouse scarves lately?? They are EVERYWHERE!


----------



## DisCo

^Haha I know for something utterly pricey it seems to be selling like hotcakes!


----------



## GabLVoesvuitton

Winterbaby said:


> Anya Ziourova - Fashion Director of Tatler Magazine - Russia:




this bag is gorgeous !


----------



## taniherd

What's the name of Selena Gomez's LV?


----------



## vanhornink

Beautiful backpack that Katie Price is sporting....


----------



## Sweet Pea

What is the name of Rochelle's red purse?


----------



## lehua9

taniherd said:


> What's the name of Selena Gomez's LV?


 

It looks like the back of the ICARE.


----------



## LVandBaby

What is Tiny famous for again? is she just TI's wife?


----------



## LVjudy

LVandBaby said:


> What is Tiny famous for again? is she just TI's wife?



She's a singer/songwriter. She was in the group Xcape & wrote TLC's "No Scrubs" as well as many other hits.


----------



## Sweet Pea

Sweet Pea said:


> What is the name of Rochelle's red purse?


Is there anyone that knows the name of this bag, it is absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## milwifey5863

LVandBaby said:


> What is Tiny famous for again? is she just TI's wife?




She used to be part of a singing group called Excape.  I used to listen to them all the time and bought their albums back in high school.  Man I feel old talking about it!


----------



## Lv-nowwhat

^^ I felt old when LIL Romeo is not so lil anymore  LOL

Tiny always has great handbags esp great lv's.  I wonder if LV gifts her stuff too.


----------



## LVjudy

Lv-nowwhat said:


> ^^ I felt old when LIL Romeo is not so lil anymore  LOL
> 
> Tiny always has great handbags esp great lv's.  I wonder if LV gifts her stuff too.



I know!!! I felt a lil guilty looking at him, but um... he's hot! LOL!!!

and yes, Tiny always has the hottest LVs. More often than not she is photo'd carrying one.


----------



## DisCo

Karina Smirnoff is carrying the Bowling Monogram Etoile I think


----------



## Dancechika24

Kristen with a classic, love the simple comfy outfit plus the classic speedy touch! Is it a 30 or 35 i wonder?


----------



## kburns2000

Dancechika24 said:


> Kristen with a classic, love the simple comfy outfit plus the classic speedy touch! Is it a 30 or 35 i wonder?


 
I would like to know also if it is a 30 or 35 but I am gonna guess 30??


----------



## DisCo

^Yeah it looks like a 30 to me too!


----------



## roxys

I think it's a 30 also. =D


----------



## BagLady14

The guy in post 1801 was arrested today.  TI  ?


----------



## taniherd

Yup TI & his wife Tiny.  
For weed possession.  Dummies!


----------



## DisCo

^Tsk tsk tsk when will they ever learn??


----------



## j'adorebags

how come i can't see any pictures?sorry i'm new to this.. still getting the hang of it.thanks for understanding


----------



## Alexis168

j'adorebags said:


> how come i can't see any pictures?sorry i'm new to this.. still getting the hang of it.thanks for understanding


 

You are in the "Comments Only" thread.  The pictures are in the "Pictures Only" thread.

http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton/celebrities-and-their-lvs-pics-only-344348-122.html


----------



## DisCo

So if you have one of those dog carriers, you can bring your dogs inside the plane?  I haven't been to any flights where I've seen this happen.

Oh I also like the Pegase more in Ebene than in Monogram!


----------



## Emily L

Sorry to all the Kim K lovers but WTF with her outfit?


----------



## ShoooSh

Ladies .. have u seen paris hilton pic in people.com? she's carrying a clutch with LV monogram in denim lookalike material? what is this bag?


----------



## DisCo

sbabyphat said:


> Sophie Monk
> 
> Is this a new bag?



I think she's carrying a Manosque PM?


----------



## blazedog

DisCo said:


> So if you have one of those dog carriers, you can bring your dogs inside the plane?  I haven't been to any flights where I've seen this happen.
> 
> Oh I also like the Pegase more in Ebene than in Monogram!



You used to be able to have a dog on-board so long as the carrier fit under the seat.

Now the rules are all over the place depending on the airline and of course first class (which is how these people are traveling) has completely different rules from peasant class.


----------



## ilovehandbags77

what is the bag that Brandy is carrying in post #1821?


----------



## FreshLilies

ilovehandbags77 said:


> what is the bag that Brandy is carrying in post #1821?



Palermo GM


----------



## eunaddict

Cheryl24 said:


> *Demi Lovato*




i'm sorry but i'm pretty sure i spot red in the pattern....soooo is this a fake?


----------



## DisCo

^I know what you mean about the red! But the colour could have changed because of the lights, etc


----------



## KaliDaisy

Hi ladies!  I'm a complete LV rookie/newbie and have a question...I posted a picture of Leighton Meester on the set of GG in the pics thread and was wondering if anyone can tell me what bag she's carrying??  I love it!  It's post #1827.

TIA!


----------



## Redenkeew

KaliDaisy said:


> Hi ladies!  I'm a complete LV rookie/newbie and have a question...I posted a picture of Leighton Meester on the set of GG in the pics thread and was wondering if anyone can tell me what bag she's carrying??  I love it!  It's post #1827.
> 
> TIA!



It's the Double Jeu Neo Alma from last Fall collection. Click here to see the complete line up for that season


----------



## KaliDaisy

Thank you SO much, Redenkeew!!!


----------



## DisCo

Redenkeew said:


> It's the Double Jeu Neo Alma from last Fall collection. Click here to see the complete line up for that season


I love this bag!


----------



## DisCo

The straps of Brandy's Palermo seems so long here...is it really this long?



ayla said:


> Brandy


----------



## MsFrida

DisCo said:


> The straps of Brandy's Palermo seems so long here...is it really this long?


 
They are adjustable (5 positions), so yes I think you can make them that long 

http://www.louisvuitton.com/media/images/Lg/skus/S000M4014600N0.jpg


----------



## DisCo

Thanks MsFrida! It slipped my mind that the GM's straps can be adjusted!


----------



## shalomjude

I love the clutch from the cruise range Naomi is holding..can't wait for it to be released


----------



## DisCo

^This hasn't been released yet? I thought she was carrying the motard after dark clutch but after looking at it again it does seem like a new style.


----------



## shalomjude

^^ No it is due out 1st Nov ...it called monogram Altair and also comes in Bronze


----------



## LVjudy

shalomjude said:


> ^^ No it is due out 1st Nov ...it called monogram Altair and also comes in Bronze



would you happen to know how much it will be?


----------



## shalomjude

$2070 USD


----------



## COKONEENEE

Redenkeew said:


> It's the Double Jeu Neo Alma from last Fall collection. Click here to see the complete line up for that season


--------------------

This bag is a beauty!!


----------



## OnMyMiNd04

I *LOVE* Celine's Heartbreak. The Jokes bags are freaking amazing...


----------



## itsonly4me

Can someone ID JBs shoes? Thanks!

http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vu...ir-lvs-pics-only-344348-122.html#post16601648


----------



## sophiae

DisCo said:


> Jessica Simpson's mom with a Mahina L




I'm not really sure I agree with Jessica's mom's outfit...  Something about it seems off.  The bag is awesome, though.  LOL


----------



## DisCo

^LOL I agree! Def would've been better if she had worn jeans or black pants instead. Her shoes are cute though...so are Jessica's.


----------



## sophiae

DisCo said:


> The Spice Girls -- Mel C is carrying a Leopard stole I believe and Emma B is carrying an Epi Ellipse PM (?) Noir




Wow, I wonder when this was?!


----------



## sophiae

DisCo said:


> ^LOL I agree! Def would've been better if she had worn jeans or black pants instead. Her shoes are cute though...so are Jessica's.


 

I agree.  Maybe some legging jeans or something.  It just looked sloppy, and made her come off like she was trying too hard to put something together lol.


----------



## taniherd

sophiae said:


> Wow, I wonder when this was?!


 

Yeah I wonder too. 
I've never seen an Epi Ellipse before.  
I like it!


----------



## DisCo

Looks like Emma B is such a fan of the Epi Ellipse....I found another pic of her carrying an Epi Ellipse PM in a different colour (looks red/pink)


----------



## louislover260

^^^ So classic!


----------



## OnMyMiNd04

Emma looks SO cute!


----------



## minababe

is this mm or gm hampstead ??


----------



## OnMyMiNd04

minababe said:


> is this mm or gm hampstead ??



That is the GM!


----------



## minababe

ooo so sad  is there any pic of a celeb with a mm?


----------



## DisCo

I think this is the Hampstead MM


----------



## minababe

thank you !! 

does anyone know if the multipli cite is a heavy bag?
I looooove it at ashley tisdale.
I just would like to know because I want that bag so badly. Maybe I could get one. but at first I need to know if there are any mistakes with that. heavy? uncomfortable? I'm thankful for any advices !


----------



## DisCo

I don't own one but I don't think it's heavy because it doesn't have much hardware in it. I also think that it isn't uncomfortable because of the flat straps.


----------



## minababe

thank you very much ! you are such a great help !!


----------



## louislover260

Sharon is too darn cute!


----------



## pursemomma2

Is this the multipli cite that Ashley is carrying?  Is it still available in the US?


----------



## Lv-nowwhat

pursemomma2 said:


> Is this the multipli cite that Ashley is carrying? Is it still available in the US?


 
Its discontinued but call the 800 number also fashionphile always has them or yoogis


----------



## Reese312

Does anyone know which bag Brooke Peterson has been wearing on the new season of Private Chefs of Beverly Hills? I'm pretty sure it's the Artsy but I can't tell if it's the MM or GM. Anyone notice? I think it looks awesome on her! Thanks!


----------



## DisCo

Oops ignore the photo I just posted of Emma Watson....I thought it was a Leopard stole but now I'm unsure


----------



## minababe

that's what I wanted to ask.^^ I think this is not a leo stola of lv


----------



## DisCo

LOL thought so!


----------



## DiorKiss

DisCo said:


> ^I know what you mean about the red! But the colour could have changed because of the lights, etc



That's a possibility, but it really is bright red... wow, never thought Demi Lovato would carry a knock-off! But then again, enough celebrities do that.


----------



## BunnyliciouS

Jeebus Emma Watson's hair is so short !


----------



## oonik

Yea ! I didn't know she cut her hair until DisCo posted the pic !


----------



## minababe

does anyone know which scarf she is wearing?


----------



## DisCo

^it looks like she's wearing the Monogram Lurex shawl in Noir...not sure though


----------



## Dancechika24

minababe said:


> does anyone know which scarf she is wearing?


 
No, I have no idea about the scarf but this guy's (I forgot his name it was at the tip of my tongue but i know he's from the German team in world cup) girlfriend's hair needs some serious ironing! Her hair looks so bad...didn't she have time to iron it, so frizzzy! Sorry so off topic!


----------



## minababe

DisCo said:


> ^it looks like she's wearing the Monogram Lurex shawl in Noir...not sure though



really? I thought her scarf is much thinner than the shawls.


----------



## Baroness235

Dancechika24 said:


> (I forgot his name it was at the tip of my tongue but i know he's from the German team in world cup)



Thomas Müller and his wife Lisa.


----------



## DisCo

Dancechika24 said:


> No, I have no idea about the scarf but this guy's (I forgot his name it was at the tip of my tongue but i know he's from the German team in world cup) girlfriend's hair needs some serious ironing! Her hair looks so bad...didn't she have time to iron it, so frizzzy! Sorry so off topic!



LOL!



minababe said:


> really? I thought her scarf is much thinner than the shawls.



Looks like she folded it before she wrapped it around her neck? Still not sure about my assessment though..but the fabric itself looks like Lurex.


----------



## minababe

Dancechika24 said:


> No, I have no idea about the scarf but this guy's (I forgot his name it was at the tip of my tongue but i know he's from the German team in world cup) girlfriend's hair needs some serious ironing! Her hair looks so bad...didn't she have time to iron it, so frizzzy! Sorry so off topic!



yeah I know what you mean
but she is doing better now with her hair


----------



## minababe

DisCo said:


> LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like she folded it before she wrapped it around her neck? Still not sure about my assessment though..but the fabric itself looks like Lurex.



thanks a lot anyway


----------



## DisCo

The Empreinte Tote in Flamme looks gorgeous!!


----------



## 4Elegance

Yes, wasn't crazy about the tote but in Flamme it looks amazing


----------



## LeahLVoes

OMG THESE KARDASHIANS... that fleur de_____ Speedy with that tr*nny... they really know how to make that pretty bag look really cheap...


----------



## heychar

I love the Kardashians but lol @ *DennisLVoes* comment


----------



## DisCo

DennisLVoes said:


> OMG THESE KARDASHIANS... that fleur de_____ Speedy with that tr*nny... they really know how to make that pretty bag look really cheap...



LOL!  

and the 2 of them carrying it --- it's just overkill!!


----------



## sophiae

killerlife said:


> Khloe Kardashian & Monica
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what material this speedy is??



Fleur de Jais (if I remember correctly).  =]


----------



## itsonly4me

^^^Why would you both take out the same bag?? I think thats a bit much. 


In other news, I LOVE paris' MC luggage!


----------



## blazedog

sophiae said:


> Fleur de Jais (if I remember correctly).  =]



On the Vuitton site it's called Flocage Speedy. I think it's monogram with sequins.


----------



## LeahLVoes

OMG Paris did everything right, I LOVE THAT MC Luggage!


----------



## cbtg818

oh paris  I love you but the pink car, the huge mongram, the white hair...so gaudy


----------



## LeahLVoes

cbtg818 said:


> oh paris  I love you but the pink car, the huge mongram, the white hair...so gaudy


 
Shes a Barbie Girl in a Barbie World... sing...


----------



## Emily L

DennisLVoes said:


> Shes a Barbie Girl in a Barbie World... sing...



That is EXACTLY what I was thinking@!  She is the largest, most tacky Barbie doll - ever!


----------



## LVjudy

DisCo said:


> LOL!
> 
> and the 2 of them carrying it --- it's just overkill!!



YES!!! i would have switched seats at the least.  but i guess the photo was them making the best of a sucky (and tacky) situation


----------



## mrs moulds

DennisLVoes said:


> OMG THESE KARDASHIANS... that fleur de_____ Speedy with that tr*nny... they really know how to make that pretty bag look really cheap...


 
Oh how I agree with you!! Khloe is not a good looking girl, I don't care what you do....Sad.....


----------



## OnMyMiNd04

OMG... I want that MC alzer!


----------



## heychar

Did the BB Alma vernis come in rose pop? or are my eyes deciving me and is that the Pomme one in the pic *Blazedog* posted?


----------



## FullyLoaded

Damn I love Paris' trunk. Lucky b.


----------



## Totz87

heychar said:


> Did the BB Alma vernis come in rose pop? or are my eyes deciving me and is that the Pomme one in the pic *Blazedog* posted?


ITA.. maybe it's pomme....i hope so..


----------



## DisCo

heychar said:


> Did the BB Alma vernis come in rose pop? or are my eyes deciving me and is that the Pomme one in the pic *Blazedog* posted?



I don't think the BB ever came out in Rose Pop...maybe this is Pomme that turned pinkish because of the lighting


----------



## Laura S.

DisCo said:


> I don't think the BB ever came out in Rose Pop...maybe this is Pomme that turned pinkish because of the lighting


http://zhoping.com
oh.. so its because the lighting, i thought the color was rose


----------



## sophiae

blazedog said:


> On the Vuitton site it's called Flocage Speedy. I think it's monogram with sequins.


 

Thanks for the correction, Blaze!  =]


----------



## babielovah

heychar said:


> Did the BB Alma vernis come in rose pop? or are my eyes deciving me and is that the Pomme one in the pic *Blazedog* posted?



My thought exactly. Alma bb wasnt even released when rose pop was around. I would love a rose pop one.


----------



## blazedog

sophiae said:


> Thanks for the correction, Blaze!  =]



I think the names on some of these bags are confusing because I have also the Fleur de Jais (your original answer) applied to these bags -- perhaps it's referencing the sequin pattern which is supposed to be "floral". And I have also seen it applied only to the "Carrousel" style and am not sure of the sequin version has a different name than the plain leather one.


----------



## DisCo

blazedog said:


> Frieda Pinto in Cabas GM Monogram Sabbia Vert - is this a new bag as I've never seen it before.



Yes it's part of the Cruise SS 2011!


----------



## shalomjude

^^ I have tried it on and it is huge ..I love the charm on it


----------



## DisCo

The logo fabric combined with the leather trim kind of reminds me of Gucci bags which I don't like at all :/


----------



## shalomjude

I like the colour of the fabric and it is a mix of my aviator and altair...it is really light too.


----------



## KathyB

DisCo said:


> The logo fabric combined with the leather trim kind of reminds me of Gucci bags which I don't like at all :/


 It's fabric?  Never mind.....don't like fabric bags.


----------



## blazedog

DisCo said:


> The logo fabric combined with the leather trim kind of reminds me of Gucci bags which I don't like at all :/



I'm not a huge fan of Gucci but some of the leather/monogram combinations are nice in an old school kind of way - and they are light so good for shlepping. I'm partial to the Abby Tote in the Gucci line.

And Vuitton also does some fabric with leather that are nice. One of my absolutely favorite bags is the Neo Cabby - black denim with the black leather. My friend has a Croisette Speedy which is nice as well for the summer. Not that it matters but Adrienne in the Real Housewives of BH was sporting a Neo Cabby in the Croisette fabric and looked nice with the casual summer outfit she was wearing.

The Platine Line was gorgeous as well - was it the Manon - the hobo shape. My friend has that one and it's so comfortable and elegant.

I don't know about this tote though because I would have to see it in person.

And of course, if people didn't have different taste, there wouldn't be all the different styles available.


----------



## DisCo

shalomjude said:


> I like the colour of the fabric and it is a mix of my aviator and altair...it is really light too.



I'm sure the fabric has a much better feel and look in real life! It's just the "fleshy" colour combined with the white, green, pink, etc trim that reminds me too much of Gucci logo bags.  But the charm does add something different to it!



blazedog said:


> I'm not a huge fan of Gucci but some of the leather/monogram combinations are nice in an old school kind of way - and they are light so good for shlepping. I'm partial to the Abby Tote in the Gucci line.
> 
> And Vuitton also does some fabric with leather that are nice. One of my absolutely favorite bags is the Neo Cabby - black denim with the black leather. My friend has a Croisette Speedy which is nice as well for the summer. Not that it matters but Adrienne in the Real Housewives of BH was sporting a Neo Cabby in the Croisette fabric and looked nice with the casual summer outfit she was wearing.
> 
> The Platine Line was gorgeous as well - was it the Manon - the hobo shape. My friend has that one and it's so comfortable and elegant.
> 
> I don't know about this tote though because I would have to see it in person.
> 
> And of course, if people didn't have different taste, there wouldn't be all the different styles available.



Yes I love all of the bags you've mentioned! I was so close to getting a neo cabby myself but just can't justify the price tag for the material...but I would get a pre-loved one for a good price! I also love the Idylle line as well.  I guess I don't mind fabric bags as long as the fabric itself looks interesting...the fabric of the SS 2011 just looks ordinary to me


----------



## penelope tree

regarding alex burke's mum's bag posted by Heychar (hello, btw!)... I saw that pic too and thought it wasn't real? The patina looked like a damier alma! What does everyone think? Can the patina get that dark?


----------



## OnMyMiNd04

penelope tree said:


> regarding alex burke's mum's bag posted by Heychar (hello, btw!)... I saw that pic too and thought it wasn't real? The patina looked like a damier alma! What does everyone think? Can the patina get that dark?



I have never seen the patina get that dark. I am going to say that this bag is not authentic.


----------



## Div4life

OnMyMiNd04 said:


> I have never seen the patina get that dark. I am going to say that this bag is not authentic.



That patina looks disgusting  I have seen it pretty dark, but not that dark! Ewwww! At that point it is time to:

a. get a new alma
b. renew the vach on the old alma
c. both a & b
d. all of of the above!


----------



## warden2

^^It looks really ugly. My vote is that the bag is FAKE!


----------



## CGS

I dont know if its fake, maybe its been used everyday for 15 years or something?  I have seen a legit speedy that dark before-


----------



## taniherd

Ewww@the suspect Alma.


----------



## heychar

Div4life said:


> That patina looks disgusting  I have seen it pretty dark, but not that dark! Ewwww! At that point it is time to:
> 
> a. get a new alma
> b. renew the vach on the old alma
> *c. both a & b
> d. all of of the above!*



:lolots: I completely agree with everything you said


----------



## heychar

penelope tree said:


> regarding alex burke's mum's bag posted by Heychar (hello, btw!)... I saw that pic too and thought it wasn't real? The patina looked like a damier alma! What does everyone think? Can the patina get that dark?



Hi ya girly 

It could well be suspect...I was blinded by the patina lol


----------



## robinlovespurse

I've seen a speedy with a patina that dark before so I don't know but it looks gross.  The speedy that I saw was over 20 years old though. I think that bag needs to be retired!


----------



## SassieMe

Div4life said:


> That patina looks disgusting  I have seen it pretty dark, but not that dark! Ewwww! At that point it is time to:
> 
> a. get a new alma
> b. renew the vach on the old alma
> c. both a & b
> d. all of of the above!



I love the look of that old patina!  I only wish that I could keep my LVs that long and in such good condition!!  Good for her!!


----------



## Div4life

SassieMe said:


> I love the look of that old patina!  I only wish that I could keep my LVs that long and in such good condition!!  Good for her!!



and you too I guess...to each his own.


----------



## Div4life

robinlovespurse said:


> I've seen a speedy with a patina that dark before so I don't know but it looks gross.  The speedy that I saw was over 20 years old though. I think that bag needs to be retired!



ita!


----------



## Div4life

heychar said:


> :lolots: I completely agree with everything you said



Thanks heychar!


----------



## KathyB

penelope tree said:


> regarding alex burke's mum's bag posted by Heychar (hello, btw!)... I saw that pic too and thought it wasn't real? The patina looked like a damier alma! What does everyone think? Can the patina get that dark?


 I've seen _handles_ on top handle bags get that dark from the oils on hands and such, but even my Mezzo, which is about 7 years old, the vachetta on the bottom is just a nice tan now, as are the handles.  I'm not going to call the bag a fake, but for the bottom vachetta being THAT dark, my guess is leaning toward fake.


----------



## Div4life

KathyB said:


> I've seen _handles_ on top handle bags get that dark from the oils on hands and such, but even my Mezzo, which is about 7 years old, the vachetta on the bottom is just a nice tan now, as are the handles.  I'm not going to call the bag a fake, but for the bottom vachetta being THAT dark, my guess is leaning toward fake.



To me it just looks like very old patina. It is dark, but it looks different than a damier alma dark...kwim?....it looks more like a 30 year mono alma that has really been worn.


----------



## KathyB

Div4life said:


> To me it just looks like very old patina. It is dark, but it looks different than a damier alma dark...kwim?....it looks more like a 30 year mono alma that has really been worn.


 If it was only the handles that dark, I'd agree with you completely, but I've never seen bottom vachetta get _that_ dark.  I know it's possible, though.  Alma's have been around for a long time and I suppose if one was taken care of over the years, the leather would patina nicely.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

robinlovespurse said:


> I've seen a speedy with a patina that dark before so I don't know but it looks gross.  The speedy that I saw was over 20 years old though. I think that bag needs to be retired!





Div4life said:


> ita!



All I can say is


----------



## Div4life

Alex Spoils Me said:


> All I can say is



:lolots::lolots::lolots:


----------



## CookieLady

Alex Spoils Me said:


> All I can say is


 
I agree 

My pochette has mega dark yucky patina as it's been in the wars (inc being underwater). I was going to get the vachetta replaced but since I only use it inside my bags decided not to, It's just never seen by people!

I love a nice patina, I actually prefer it - but that Alma just looked dirrty IMO.


----------



## KathyB

CookieLady said:


> I agree
> 
> My pochette has mega dark yucky patina as it's been in the wars (inc being underwater). I was going to get the vachetta replaced but since I only use it inside my bags decided not to, It's just never seen by people!
> 
> I love a nice patina, I actually prefer it - but that Alma just looked dirrty IMO.


 I also love a pretty honey brown patina and I agree about the Alma's bottom vachetta (can't see the handles very well) looks nearly black, the dark Damier brown.  I don't like it, but I'm not a fan of Alma, so I guess it doesn't matter!  Had an Alma and it was probably my least favorite LV bag.  Sold it and got a Cabas Piano.


----------



## Black Elite

Div4life said:


> To me it just looks like very old patina. It is dark, but it looks different than a damier alma dark...kwim?....it looks more like a 30 year mono alma that has really been worn.



I dunno, I kinda like it with the evenly dark patina all around. Almost looks like a custom made with damier ebene handles and mono canvas.

I like the uniformity of it. I like it! No one else with me?


----------



## SassieMe

Black Elite said:


> I dunno, I kinda like it with the evenly dark patina all around. Almost looks like a custom made with damier ebene handles and mono canvas.
> 
> I like the uniformity of it. I like it! No one else with me?



I like it a lot!  But we seem to be in the minority here!


----------



## blazedog

It could be vintage replica Vuitton. Back in the late 1970's early 1980's the replica bags often were made with very dark leather trim because they were copying the authentic antique bags.

It could also just be incredibly old and maybe someone oiled it to get it uniformly dark.


----------



## CGS

Well, the Alma was not a bag before 1992, it was inspired by some old vintage design by Gaston Vuitton, so the oldest her bag could be is 18 years, I believe it could have been used everyday for 18 years!


----------



## Black Elite

CGS said:


> Well, the Alma was not a bag before 1992, it was inspired by some old vintage design by Gaston Vuitton, so the oldest her bag could be is 18 years, I believe it could have been used everyday for 18 years!



haha this is what i was thinking! and when it's not in use, it must be sitting in some direct sunlight or something to get THAT evenly tanned


----------



## mrs moulds

OnMyMiNd04 said:


> I have never seen the patina get that dark. I am going to say that this bag is not authentic.


 
I was thinking the same thing. I have never seen patina that dark in my life.  Perhaps it is a fake. And, if it happen not to be a fake, it is tired and need to be retired.


----------



## CGS

What is that bag  LL has?


----------



## Mamatutu

The last pic on page 126 of the celebrity LV pics is a new one from the resort collection. I am not sure what the name is but I saw it in the store today. It was in the cream trim and a coral color trim.


----------



## annabelles

luvmy3girls said:


> ^^I agree



I agree as well...


----------



## taniherd

OMG!  Lil Kim what have you done to your face??


----------



## heychar

taniherd said:


> OMG!  Lil Kim what have you done to your face??



I was thinking the same thing she looks like an extra Jackson sister! :weird:


----------



## OnMyMiNd04

taniherd said:


> OMG!  Lil Kim what have you done to your face??





heychar said:


> I was thinking the same thing she looks like an extra Jackson sister! :weird:



She looks like Jocelyn Wildenstein.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

heychar said:


> I was thinking the same thing she looks like an extra Jackson sister! :weird:





taniherd said:


> OMG!  Lil Kim what have you done to your face??



She looks...ush:.  I don't have any words.


----------



## SassieMe

OnMyMiNd04 said:


> She looks like *Jocelyn Wildenstein*.



OMG!  You're right!  "Cat Lady!"


----------



## FullyLoaded

Is Nicki's bag the Bellevue? I was hoping to see a pic of the larger sized Wilshire...or maybe I'm confused lol


----------



## OnMyMiNd04

FullyLoaded said:


> Is Nicki's bag the Bellevue? I was hoping to see a pic of the larger sized Wilshire...or maybe I'm confused lol



It is the Bellevue GM in Pomme.


----------



## macska

Ok, anyone know who makes the sandals Miranda Kerr is wearing on the escalator? 
They look like Stuart Weitzman, but not sure.


----------



## isabellam

Does anyone know what Lindsay Lohan's doctor-type satchel is called? (Post #1899 in the celebrity pics only thread)

I really like the ultra-old Alma


----------



## heychar

Love Paris Hiltons top and hat in the pic *DisCo* posted with Idylle fusain speedy


----------



## CA-Anonymous

heychar said:


> Love Paris Hiltons top and hat in the pic *DisCo* posted with Idylle fusain speedy



I think you can really see the resemblance between Paris and her aunt Kyle (RHOBH) in this pic!


----------



## Dancechika24

OMG...I love Miranda Kerr in that pic with all those LV's! SOOoooo classy, she looks so airport chic!


----------



## FullyLoaded

OnMyMiNd04 said:


> It is the Bellevue GM in Pomme.


 
Thanks!


----------



## minababe

mileys speedy is a 40, right??


----------



## minababe

2more


----------



## SassieMe

Miley's bag looks really big - but she's small, right?  Also, these photos make me realize that I really don't like a speedy with too much sag!  Ew!


----------



## minababe

she is not that small I think. she always looks tall. I have a speedy 35 and her one looks much bigger to me...


----------



## alopez3289

I am in love with Paris Hilton's outfit!
From hat, to glasses, to the top perfectly complimenting her Louis vuitton!


----------



## buttercup784eve

Is it just me or does Paris look like she's a little thicker than usual around her hips and face?  I haven't seen her on anything in awhile, and she looks so much better in this picture!


----------



## Lola69

buttercup784eve said:


> Is it just me or does Paris look like she's a little thicker than usual around her hips and face?  I haven't seen her on anything in awhile, and she looks so much better in this picture!



I was going to say the same, she looks healthy glad she is taking care of herself. I hate when all these girls look anarexic. And love that speedy.


----------



## Dancechika24

I hate Miley with that 40..it looks wayyyy too big on her..i think she would have looked better with a 35..but o well, she has tons of $$$ so she prolly has every size lol.


----------



## Sweet Pea

The 40 looks great on Miley!!


----------



## DisCo

Yes I really love Paris' look here...her top I absolutely want for myself!


----------



## minababe

Sweet Pea said:


> The 40 looks great on Miley!!



me too!


----------



## Alexis168

Miley is carrying a 40.  There are 5 LV logos across the bag.  I own the 35 and it has 4 logos across.


----------



## minababe

Alexis168 said:


> Miley is carrying a 40.  There are 5 LV logos across the bag.  I own the 35 and it has 4 logos across.



thank you so much!
do you think between the 35 and 40 is a big difference?
I would say no because it's just 2,5 cm (0,98 inch) wider.
but personally my speedy mono 30 looks totally different and smaller than my damier 35. but because I own a 35 damier speedy I thought the mono 40 would be a great choice since I don't like my mono 30 anymore, it just too small and I love the look of Miley with hers. I'm 5'9 btw.


----------



## buttercup784eve

Ugh, Adrianna makes me sick.  She is SO beautiful!


----------



## New-New

ciara is looking gorgeous. 

naomi looks fabulous for a lazy day


----------



## princesselektra

Last night I came across a few LV celebrity pics on just jared.  Jessica Biel with her mon monogram canvas, and Joshua Jackson strolling with his girlfriends neverfull.

Cant post the pics now, site blocked at work.


----------



## CA-Anonymous

buttercup784eve said:


> Ugh, Adrianna makes me sick.  She is SO beautiful!



Yes...yes, she is (and she makes me sick too- life's just not fair- LOL!!)


----------



## DisCo

Is the colour combi of Jessica Biel's Mon Mono red and black?


----------



## girlfriend

minababe said:


> me too!


 
Love the 40 size.


----------



## sgj99

As I look back at old pictures of celebs and their LV's I noticed that sometimes a woman is referred to as a WAG ... pardon my ignorance but can someone tell me what a WAG is?


----------



## princesskara

It is European - I forget the exact translation but it means wife (or gf) of a footballer (soccer player). Oh - I looked it up and it means wife or gf and is used in the tabloids.


----------



## BagAngel

The post with Christina Milian, her friend is not wearing an LV leopard. However, the scarf is lovely if anyone knows who makes it?


----------



## sgj99

princesskara said:


> It is European - I forget the exact translation but it means wife (or gf) of a footballer (soccer player). Oh - I looked it up and it means wife or gf and is used in the tabloids.


 
thanks!  i thought that might be it but didn't want to assume anything.


----------



## OnMyMiNd04

It may be my cold messing up my sight... but where is the LV in this picture?

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1303571&stc=1&d=1295623954


----------



## LVjudy

OnMyMiNd04 said:


> It may be my cold messing up my sight... but where is the LV in this picture?
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1303571&stc=1&d=1295623954



i was thinking the same thing.  is that a LV Munn is carrying? if so, what bag is it.  its cute!


----------



## BunnyliciouS

OnMyMiNd04 said:


> It may be my cold messing up my sight... but where is the LV in this picture?
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1303571&stc=1&d=1295623954


Yeah i don't think that's LV. the checkers are diamond shape, not square


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

BunnyliciouS said:


> Yeah i don't think that's LV. the checkers are diamond shape, not square



You're right. I just found a huge image online from some movie publicity stills, and it's clearly not the Vernis Alma I originally thought it was:


----------



## mrs moulds

Did you see Kimora's handbag collection!!!  Stunning!!!!


----------



## OnMyMiNd04

mrs moulds said:


> Did you see Kimora's handbag collection!!!  Stunning!!!!



Yes! Those freaking Birkins are TDF!!!


----------



## mrs moulds

OnMyMiNd04 said:


> Yes! Those freaking Birkins are TDF!!!


 
I know!

I can't even get my mind around even owning 1 Birkin, yet ah... 10 to 20! 

She is fabulous!!!


----------



## Amy Bredemus

I saw Holly Madison with a Palermo on Holly's World last night!!


----------



## sophiae

beastofthefields said:


> More LV spotting




Is that Katherine McPhee with the Zippy wallet?


----------



## Bijouxlady

In post #1925 is that Eva Longoria? What is the name of her bag??


----------



## OnMyMiNd04

Bijouxlady said:


> In post #1925 is that Eva Longoria? What is the name of her bag??



That is the Surya Mahina XL.


----------



## luvluv

Reese Witherspoon at LV, I didn't know she wore name brand bags. I thought she was all about non-name brand bags. It is good to see that huge smile on her face though. She must have gotten something really good!!


----------



## Bijouxlady

OnMyMiNd04 said:


> That is the Surya Mahina XL.


Thank you!!


----------



## shalomjude

Thanks for the photo of Reese new SC bag .. lovely colour


----------



## Alexis168

I love that Turquoise Stole on the Princess of Greece.


----------



## LV&Evie

I'm going to third this request....  anyone have ANY idea on what the style is called that Lindsay is carrying (post #1899)??  I think I've fallen a bit in love with it.


----------



## Brutus1

is reese's bag a chocolate sc pm? I love it!!


----------



## birkin girl

It looks like reeses is a pm compared to my sc..!


----------



## ladakini

LV&Evie said:


> I'm going to third this request....  anyone have ANY idea on what the style is called that Lindsay is carrying (post #1899)??  I think I've fallen a bit in love with it.



ITA! 
Anyone know what style it is?  Is it vintage?


----------



## eitak

love Reese's SC bag!


----------



## annie9999

eitak said:


> love Reese's SC bag!


i love reese's sc also.  what color is it?  is it the pm?


----------



## OnMyMiNd04

What is Eva doing?? LOL..


----------



## DisCo

annie9999 said:


> i love reese's sc also.  what color is it?  is it the pm?



I think it's rhe chocolat pm


----------



## Kamwah

Emma Watson  from my hometown Oxford!


----------



## shalomjude

Her bag is the flat bag from s/s 2010 .. I have it and it is great little bag


----------



## DisCo

shalomjude said:


> Her bag is the flat bag from s/s 2010 .. I have it and it is great little bag



Thanks for the ID shalomjude! It's a cute purse! 



blazedog said:


> Mahina XL - (think it's XL)
> 
> *Don't recognize the LV bag in the second picture but it's got very obvious logos.*



She's carrying the Monogram Revelation


----------



## BunnyliciouS

Whooaaa that's Ashlee Simpson?? Dramatic change !!


----------



## OnMyMiNd04

BunnyliciouS said:


> Whooaaa that's Ashlee Simpson?? Dramatic change !!



It sure is! I actually like the new hairdo... it's gorgeous IMO!


----------



## annie9999

DisCo said:


> I think it's rhe chocolat pm


thanks *disco*


----------



## LAltiero85

Wow...I'd just like to say that Gwen Stefani STILL looks hot...she seems to never age, and she looks amazing even in "play clothes." I've never seen this girl w/o full makeup either...lol!  She is 41 and looks about 25 in this pic....geezzz.... and of course I love her LV scarf.


----------



## QnBee9

blazedog said:


> Mahina XL - (think it's XL)
> 
> Don't recognize the LV bag in the second picture but it's got very obvious logos.


 
Minka was carrying Louis Vuitton's limited edition debossed monogram Révélation brown leather Keepall 45. This bag, designed in collaboration with Ali Hewson and Edun, was made in extremely small quantities--it's priced at $4,990

 PRODUCT ID: M56722

http://www.louisvuitton.com/us/flash/index.jsp?direct1=home_entry_us


----------



## DisCo

OnMyMiNd04 said:


> It sure is! I actually like the new hairdo... it's gorgeous IMO!



I love her new look too!


----------



## VLH

claire danes dress is beautiful!


----------



## Beriloffun

Oh emma watson...finally came over from the dark side (burberry) LOL JK!


----------



## Black Elite

LV&Evie said:


> I'm going to third this request....  anyone have ANY idea on what the style is called that Lindsay is carrying (post #1899)??  I think I've fallen a bit in love with it.



Maybe post the photo in the ID this LV thread?


----------



## Bijouxlady

What's the name of the bag that Blake Lively is carrying in post # 1958?? TIA!


----------



## DisCo

Bijouxlady said:


> What's the name of the bag that Blake Lively is carrying in post # 1958?? TIA!



It's the fall/winter 2010 Beaute.


----------



## Bijouxlady

DisCo said:


> It's the fall/winter 2010 Beaute.


Thanks so much!


----------



## Kamwah

lol @ the well placed FHM magazine showing


----------



## DisCo

DisCo said:


> It's the fall/winter 2010 Beaute.



Oops I made a mistake she's carrying the F/W Psyche


----------



## shalomjude

^Thanks for all the photo's .. I love the plume stole


----------



## Deborah1986

_*Disco:* Love the pictures !!!!!!! thank you _


----------



## DisCo

shalomjude said:


> ^Thanks for all the photo's .. I love the plume stole





Deborah1986 said:


> _*Disco:* Love the pictures !!!!!!! thank you _



You're welcome!


----------



## Alexis168

*DisCo* - Thanks for all the pics.  I love the dress on Jennifer Lawrence.

*blazedog* - That is an Electric Epi Alma PM.


----------



## Alexis168

OMG!  Terrell Owens and Chris Brown!


----------



## sgj99

love that epi electric.  saw one this past weekend IRL and it is TDF!!!


----------



## VuittonL

How come all celebrities have a mono speedy? I've never seen a celebrity with a damier ebene. Well, except for snoop dogg but, i am talking female celebrities.


----------



## SassieMe

VuittonL said:


> How come all celebrities have a mono speedy? I've never seen a celebrity with a damier ebene. Well, *except for snoop dogg* but, i am talking female celebrities.



LOVE the photo of Snoop Dog carrying his damier speedy!


----------



## LeahLVoes

For Celebs. like snooki, we should start an extra treat called: 
***Fame Wh*res*** and Louis Vuitton....


----------



## enamored

Blazedog, your Snooki comment is hilarious


----------



## DisCo

LOL yeah it's great to see her carry a LV bag....I think she 'd look great carrying an Alma Vernis MM!


----------



## LeahLVoes

^^ yeah some nice popping colors would look great... pomme or something...


----------



## taniherd

Thandie looks very pretty in that picture.  I love her hair.


----------



## eunaddict

No idea who she is but she was in the audience for the SS 2011 show. The girl behind her has a speedy. 

That's Fan Bing Bing, a Chinese actress...generally for being a natural beauty, underwent xrays and examinations by doctors to prove she was all real since she changed quite a bit from her teens to adulthood


----------



## penelope tree

VuittonL said:


> How come all celebrities have a mono speedy? I've never seen a celebrity with a damier ebene. Well, except for snoop dogg but, i am talking female celebrities.



lo bosworth and lauren conrad (don't know if it's the same bag shared)


----------



## lshcat

Hi TPF'ers! Can someone tell me what the Tisdale girl is carrying in post #849 in the pics thread? http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton/celebrities-and-their-lvs-pics-only-344348-57.html

Thanks!


----------



## luvluv

Wow that sofia coppola bag looks fabulous, I wonder if it is high maintenance because of the leather? The more I see it, the more I like it!


----------



## luvluv

DennisLVoes said:


> For Celebs. like snooki, we should start an extra treat called:
> ***Fame Wh*res*** and Louis Vuitton....



 Hiilarious!


----------



## annie9999

luvluv said:


> Wow that sofia coppola bag looks fabulous, I wonder if it is high maintenance because of the leather? The more I see it, the more I like it!


i agree.  love the sc in cobalt.  is sofia carrying the pm- post 1988 in the pics thread?


----------



## LV*LIFESTYLE

DennisLVoes said:


> For Celebs. like snooki, we should start an extra treat called:
> ***Fame Wh*res*** and Louis Vuitton....



:lolots:


----------



## viewwing

Ooooooooh! That speedy bandouliere on Michelle is gorgeous!! I really hope it becomes available in damier ebene soooooon!  I love the extra stripes down the sides.


----------



## Shasta

I apologize if this has already been discussed, I searched but did not find the answer to this question, but what size of Speedy is Miley carrying in post #1905?  Is it a 35 or 40?

Thank you!


----------



## ETenebris

What can you tell me about the Speedy Bandouliere (Michelle Williams pics currently at the end of the pic thread)?  When will this be available?  Any details?  I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## heychar

In re to: Michelle Williams with new speedy wearing jeans and duffle coat pic

Am I bad for thinking ... "girl would you put the flamin strap on it already so we can see how it looks 
oh.. and while your at it wear it crossbody would ya!"


----------



## LeahLVoes

OMG isn't she looking GREAT! And yes the bag is nice... but she is looking so flawless!

Its a smart move Louis Vuitton to publish Photos of a young and talented actress to make people go crazy about a bag that is not even released yet! 

Thats the way to create a"it-Bag" 

BTW I WANT ONE FOR ME!


----------



## minababe

personally I don't like it. it looks totally like the fakes I see everyday on the streets. I don't know if it's really that smart to create that look


----------



## taniherd

Wow Amanda sure has her zippy STUFFED!! 

Disco I love your celeb pics!  Keep em coming.


----------



## Div4life

taniherd said:


> wow amanda sure has her zippy stuffed!!
> 
> disco i love your celeb pics!  Keep em coming.



omg!!! Ita!!!


----------



## DisCo

taniherd said:


> Wow Amanda sure has her zippy STUFFED!!
> 
> Disco I love your celeb pics!  Keep em coming.



Thanks taniherd...I will!


----------



## DisCo

Possum said:


> *DisCo* - thankyou for all your wonderful photos!
> 
> You say Ikat Stole - but I think it might be the limited Poetic Rose stole, what do you think?



Yes I was in doubt whether this one is the new Ikat stole as the lettering of that particular stole is pink and not purple unlike what's shown here.  I don't think it's the Poetic stole either because of the purple lettering? Hmmm maybe it's not an LV scarf?  I also found a photo of Demi Moore wearing the same shawl...hope someone could chime in and confirm what this shawl is!


----------



## Twingles

heychar said:


> In re to: Michelle Williams with new speedy wearing jeans and duffle coat pic
> 
> Am I bad for thinking ... "girl would you put the flamin strap on it already so we can see how it looks
> oh.. and while your at it wear it crossbody would ya!"



LOL!  Totally!


----------



## gabz

um did Michelle take her bag jogging? seriously?


----------



## LeahLVoes

Now that you say it... weird at least she could have used the strap...


----------



## lshcat

gabz said:


> um did Michelle take her bag jogging? seriously?



Nooo, the story read that she was jogging back to her car after visiting a friend (leaving her house)


----------



## bpurse

DisCo said:


> Yes I was in doubt whether this one is the new Ikat stole as the lettering of that particular stole is pink and not purple unlike what's shown here.  I don't think it's the Poetic stole either because of the purple lettering? Hmmm maybe it's not an LV scarf?  I also found a photo of Demi Moore wearing the same shawl...hope someone could chime in and confirm what this shawl is!



Just want to thank you *Disco* for all the pictures, i look forward to them with my morning coffee!!


----------



## DisCo

LOL it's a pleasure *bpurse*! Posting pics of celebs with LVs has become a favourite hobby of mine


----------



## minababe

is the shawl demi is wearing by lv or not??

I want it so badly!


----------



## Possum

I still think it's the LV Poetic Rose stole - it sure looks better in real life on Demi doesn't it!!!!

The Poetic Kaki is my latest OBSESSION - but, alas, I don't think I'll ever find one


----------



## Possum

Does anyone know if the Poetic Stoles are still available?


----------



## DisCo

^Thanks for the pic Possum!! Ok it IS the poetic stole!  I thought it only came in the black on black one!


----------



## DisCo

Will move the pics of Demi with the Poetic Stole on the Pics only thread then!


----------



## Possum

^ Does anyone recognise Demi's bag? I'd love to know what it is.

It looks great with the stole!


----------



## DisCo

Possum said:


> ^ Does anyone recognise Demi's bag? I'd love to know what it is.
> 
> It looks great with the stole!



Her bag is the Tod's D-Bag Bauletto Medio! http://www.purseblog.com/tods/tods-d-styling-bauletto-medio.html  I love it too! I got the chance to try it on at the boutique and the leather is amazing. I can say I never really thought much about Tod's handbags but the D-Style bags are peaking my interesting. The colour of Demi's bag is exactly what I want!


----------



## Possum

^ Thanks *DisCo -* you sure know a lot about bags!! 

I agree, the colour is stunning!


----------



## minababe

does anyone know the price of the stola? I think it has to be muuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuch money


----------



## vfarzam

I am curious too about the Poetic stole!!!  Its beautiful!!!!


----------



## heychar

Awww Ciara doggies are sooo cute...Thankyou for posting all these pics *DisCo* you keep us in the LVceleb loop and feed our LV droolworthy cravings


----------



## DisCo

LOL It's a pleasure *heychar*! Glad you're enjoying them!


----------



## minababe

oooooooooo I need a azur speedy for summer now that I see it on Rachel ... damn beautiful !!


----------



## PrincessDaisy

I think the most important question here is why the heck does Snookie need a bodyguard?  The world has gone mad.


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

^^ I was just thinking the same thing


----------



## sophiae

DisCo said:


> More of Michelle Williams and the new Speedy + Ikat stole



I love her bag and her coat!  Can anyone ID her coat?  :]


----------



## amymaria

LOL at snooki


----------



## Stylemestevie

does any one know what brand amandas sunnies r? they're majorly cute!


----------



## sgj99

minababe said:


> oooooooooo I need a azur speedy for summer now that I see it on Rachel ... damn beautiful !!


 
for the first time since i sold her i now miss my azur speedy after seeing this photo


----------



## minababe

sgj99 said:


> for the first time since i sold her i now miss my azur speedy after seeing this photo



oh no that's sad
why did you sell it?


----------



## sgj99

minababe said:


> oh no that's sad
> why did you sell it?


 
i just didn't carry her that much and i have 5 other speedies.  the last time i really used that bag was on a vacation to hawaii and she seemed kind of small to me.  i use my mono speedy 35 more than any other bag and i guess i got use to the bigger size.  i also bought the speedy idylle in encre to use as my "summer" bag so i don't have to worry about sweaty hands on the vanchetta of the handles.


----------



## sgj99

PrincessDaisy said:


> I think the most important question here is why the heck does Snookie need a bodyguard? The world has gone mad.


 
isn't that the truth!  i thought the exact same thing when i saw that photo and read that her _*bodyguard*_ was carrying her bag.


----------



## LVGLITTER

Just thought this was really cool! I took a picture of the pic at the Getty. Love it!  Notice the luggage?


----------



## Twingles

So cool!  You should post it in celebrity sightings.


----------



## SassieMe

Funny photo and I LOVE it!


----------



## LVGLITTER

Celeb sightings...oh good idea!!


----------



## Sabella

*Love, love, love it!! Thank you for sharing.*


----------



## etk123

That's great!


----------



## LVoepink

great pic!


----------



## LVGLITTER

Thanks! I love this pic too! "Curves ahead"....love the humor!


----------



## Binkysmom

Fantastic! Love thsi pic.


----------



## christylou

LVGLITTER said:


> Just thought this was really cool! I took a picture of the pic at the Getty. Love it! Notice the luggage?


 
Love the picture!  As much as I love the LV luggage, I adore that car in the background, which I was fortunate to see at a car show years ago and was also able to sit in.  People with money really did things in style back then.


----------



## Twingles

Are Selena G and Justin B dating?  My daughters will be heartbroken. Today was justin's 17th bday. Good grief.....why do I know this stuff?!


----------



## deem0nessa

Twingles said:


> Are Selena G and Justin B dating?  My daughters will be heartbroken. Today was justin's 17th bday. Good grief.....why do I know this stuff?!



same reason why I knew it was his bday today....daughter marched into my room this morning to let me know it was his bday today


----------



## sengsouline

Twingles said:


> Are Selena G and Justin B dating?  My daughters will be heartbroken. Today was justin's 17th bday. Good grief.....why do I know this stuff?!



Yup, they're dating. My sis is crushed.


----------



## amymaria

LOL I thought it was rumours before? Is this considered breaking news? 
She's a cutie though =)


----------



## Twingles

I'll have to break the news to my girls today. Selena is darling though, and my three girls love her music too.


----------



## gre8dane

*DisCo* - Tisdale's mother is carrying the gorgeous & lusch Suede Irene! Such a beautiful bag & I loved the colors, but I could not get it since I'm not a fan of suede bags. Here is the link with info:

http://forum.purseblog.com/limited-...09-f-w-irene-mono-eclipse-mono-my-470298.html

& it looks like JB stuffed a Graphite wallet in his pocket. Does a Graphite pouch belt exist?

ETA:  JB really needs to pull up his pants.  I can't STAND this look!


----------



## Twingles

gre8dane said:


> *disco* -
> 
> eta:  Jb really needs to pull up his pants.  I can't stand this look!



amen!


----------



## lshcat

gre8dane said:


> *DisCo* - *JB really needs to pull up his pants.  I can't STAND this look!*



OMG it's horrible! Looks like he took a shidoobie in his jeans!


----------



## DisCo

gre8dane said:


> *DisCo* - Tisdale's mother is carrying the gorgeous & lusch Suede Irene! Such a beautiful bag & I loved the colors, but I could not get it since I'm not a fan of suede bags. Here is the link with info:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/limited-...09-f-w-irene-mono-eclipse-mono-my-470298.html
> 
> & it looks like JB stuffed a Graphite wallet in his pocket. Does a Graphite pouch belt exist?
> 
> ETA:  JB really needs to pull up his pants.  I can't STAND this look!



Thanks for the ID gre8dane!! It is beautiful but does look high maintenance with the suede...there's a graphite pouch belt on the lv website now but yeah I think the one in the picture is a wallet not the pouch belt


----------



## DisCo

Twingles said:


> I'll have to break the news to my girls today. Selena is darling though, and my three girls love her music too.



My son loves Barney and he has DVDs of her in them...and somehow I'm having a hard time getting past that image of her being "that girl from the Barney videos" LOL


----------



## Twingles

DisCo said:


> My son loves Barney and he has DVDs of her in them...and somehow I'm having a hard time getting past that image of her being "that girl from the Barney videos" LOL



My girls have had fun looking up those episodes on YouTube . Oldest is 14, and twins who are 11, so their Barney days were long over by the time she was on.


----------



## Beriloffun

Rosie makes the SC bag look SO CLASSY! GAH I love her!!! 

And I wonder what selena/the beibs got at LV!


----------



## aprillsrin

Twingles said:


> Are Selena G and Justin B dating?  My daughters will be heartbroken. Today was justin's 17th bday. Good grief.....why do I know this stuff?!



LOL

I didn't know they were dating and he's 17?? I thought he's like 15.  I just came across some review of his 3d movie - it was terrible (1.1/10 from 27,000 votes) make me curious how bad it could be - -"


----------



## carousel eyes

*Beriloffun* - I posted a pic of Bieber's new purchase in the photo thread! He got a Graphite Roadster! 

*aprillsrin* - I'm a fan, so I'm a bit biased, but I thought the film was fantastic! I've actually heard about many fans taking friends who weren't JB fans to the movie, and they came out loving him (or at least respecting him)! Most public-generated ratings are horrible for Never Say Never anyway due to the fact that half of the people voting haven't even seen the film and are just being jerks for the sake of it! People just always have to come up with ways to hate on Justin no matter what! The majority of legitimate critics actually gave the movie good reviews!


----------



## Twingles

Yep....my 14yo was a hater before the movie and now she thinks he walks on water.  LOL!


----------



## deem0nessa

gosh the second pic of kathrine mcphee is so stunning to me.....I love it when you can look that good in such simple casual clothes (and to me the LV is what helps her pull it to a beautiful classic look).....well even the first pic makes me jealous!


----------



## DisCo

^I agree...I think wearing a monogram shawl pulls of any look as well


----------



## peach

lshcat said:


> Looks like he took a shidoobie in his jeans!


 
OMG that made me laugh so hard!


----------



## Sonic Peaches

deem0nessa said:


> gosh the second pic of kathrine mcphee is so stunning to me.....I love it when you can look that good in such simple casual clothes (and to me the LV is what helps her pull it to a beautiful classic look).....well even the first pic makes me jealous!



I am so happy that she ditched the short blonde hair she had for her last album.  It was a fun risk, but she is just more gorgeous as a brunette!


----------



## CGS

What is Bradley Cooper carrying?  A keepall?


----------



## DisCo

^Bradley Cooper is carrying the Carryall...it's in the men's travel bags on the LV website.


----------



## gre8dane

Kylie Minogue's friend is wearing the Damier Stole.


----------



## thewave1969

Thank you DiSco for posting Bradley Cooper. We love him


----------



## gabz

Wonder if Selena bought anything when she went to LV w the biebs


----------



## LVGLITTER

How did the biebs not get mobbed?


----------



## aloves

I am in love with the speedy azure that hilary duff carries  It is the PERFECT summer bag.
**sighs


----------



## claudis_candy

haha I can remember her! its the one "celebrity" who has Eva.


----------



## deem0nessa

Thanks DisCo! I must show it to my daughter tomorrow....


----------



## Rose71

DisCo said:


> A celebrity....don't know who she is


How ugly is this woman, thanks to her plastic surgery The lips look like bicycle inner tube...But she have a nice Bag


----------



## Lush Life

Rose71 said:


> How ugly is this woman, thanks to her plastic surgery The lips look like bicycle inner tube...But she have a nice Bag


 

I think that "celebrity" is Shauna Sands, ex-wife of Lorenzo Lamas.


----------



## Rose71

Lush Life said:


> I think that "celebrity" is Shauna Sands, ex-wife of Lorenzo Lamas.


I do not know. But I think she looks like an ugly Barbie


----------



## boyoverboard

Wow! I love Jessie J. Went to see her at a very small, quite intimate gig in January, got a signed copy of her album last month and am presently trying to secure a pair of tickets to her show at the end of this month! I'm even more in love with her now that I see she's an LV fan.  Haha.


----------



## DebbieAnn

Lush Life said:


> I think that "celebrity" is Shauna Sands, ex-wife of Lorenzo Lamas.


 

*That is her alright.  She was so much prettier before the botox, breast enhancement & habit of wearing see-through without underwear garments.*


----------



## jayohwhy

My SA at Century City told me that he was there when Sofia Vergara came in and that 
a) She is as beautiful in person as she is on TV and 
b) Her accent is real!


----------



## peach

Sienna Miller's SC is looking so worn.


----------



## needlv

peach said:


> Sienna Miller's SC is looking so worn.


 
I was going to say the same thing.  I love the SC bags, but Sienna Miller's looks beaten up...


----------



## Iduna

does Jennifer Love Hewit use a blue emilie wallet? it looks so thin/flat...don't know how to call it^^!


----------



## Tikoma

Iduna said:


> does Jennifer Love Hewit use a blue emilie wallet? it looks so thin/flat...don't know how to call it^^!



Yes, that is a blue Emilie Wallet - it is flat if theres not much inside, since they don't use much change in the US but bills and credit cards i guess it thats why it's so flat


----------



## claudis_candy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q31tzQmT3-M

I have noticed tivoli pm in groove coverage videoclip


----------



## SassieMe

Tikoma said:


> Yes, that is a blue Emilie Wallet - it is flat if theres not much inside, since they don't use much change in the US but bills and credit cards i guess it thats why it's so flat



Even with no change in it, mine would NEVER be that flat!  Guess she just doesn't carry much!


----------



## Iduna

*@SassieMe*

yes thats what I thought too^^


----------



## Hiya

Anyone knows the hobo/tote Amy Rossum is carrying?


----------



## Tikoma

Hiya said:


> Anyone knows the hobo/tote Amy Rossum is carrying?



All i can say is that it's not LV


----------



## DisCo

Hiya said:


> Anyone knows the hobo/tote Amy Rossum is carrying?



It's a Linea Pelle Perry Hobo...not sure if it's the woven one though.


----------



## clp moo em

Cher lloyds is clearly a fake bag


----------



## DisCo

clp moo em said:


> Cher lloyds is clearly a fake bag



Posted at the ID thread to confirm....hope mods will delete pic if its is!


----------



## clp moo em

DisCo said:


> Posted at the ID thread to confirm....hope mods will delete pic if its is!



Great stuff DisCo im sure they will delete i am embarrased for here lol


----------



## DisCo

clp moo em said:


> Great stuff DisCo im sure they will delete i am embarrased for here lol



LOL I know! You'd think celebrities can afford the real thing??


----------



## claudis_candy

DisCo said:


> LOL I know! You'd think celebrities can afford the real thing??



on which page is this fake?


----------



## DisCo

claudis_candy said:


> on which page is this fake?



Still in the very last page I believe


----------



## AmyJen

Oh my! I don't know who Agata Rubik is but is that man rubbing suntan lotion on her back while she's wearing vachetta too? Yikes. Lol.


----------



## claudis_candy

haha !! maybe she wants to protect her vachetta from gettin tan!?  somebody tried it? hahaha


----------



## latte-grande

Eva Longoria is rocking that graphite luggage!  I've been thinking of getting a keepall in graphite.  Hmmm...


----------



## gre8dane

Chery Burke & I are bag twins!!  Great to see the Bordeaux Mahina L in action on a celebrity!  Thanks for posting DisCo!


----------



## SassieMe

I don't know who that is, but it's definitely not Florence Henderson. This is Florence:


----------



## DisCo

SassieMe said:


> I don't know who that is, but it's definitely not Florence Henderson. This is Florence:



LOL thanks for clearing that up SassieMe! There was a (?) beside the name a I wasn't sure


----------



## DisCo

gre8dane said:


> Chery Burke & I are bag twins!!  Great to see the Bordeaux Mahina L in action on a celebrity!  Thanks for posting DisCo!



Love the L in that colour! Seems so versatile! I'd love to see your LV collection gre8dane!


----------



## shalomjude

Thanks for posting the photos .. I love the white SC bag


----------



## DisCo

shalomjude said:


> Thanks for posting the photos .. I love the white SC bag



You're welcome! Shame she only uses this beauty as a gym bag?!


----------



## shalomjude

I know such a lovely colour .. I love the poetic stole too


----------



## SassieMe

DisCo said:


> LOL thanks for clearing that up SassieMe! There was a (?) beside the name a I wasn't sure



I suspect that it's a generation thing! I'm of the age where I know who she is, you clearly are much younger!!


----------



## luvmy3girls

love Eva's outfit


----------



## VSOP

In the pics only thread, pg 148, what size saumur is kendall jenner wearing?  anyone know?

thanks


----------



## SassieMe

VSOP said:


> In the pics only thread, pg 148, what size saumur is kendall jenner wearing?  anyone know?
> 
> thanks



Sure looks big, doesn't it?  But I've never seen any of them IRL.


----------



## ilovefashion87

What size is Eva's fluer speedy?


----------



## VSOP

SassieMe said:


> Sure looks big, doesn't it?  But I've never seen any of them IRL.




it does!!! I love it.  I wonder if it will fit as a carry-on... esp since it has a shoulder strap.


----------



## clp moo em

ilovefashion87 said:


> What size is Eva's fluer speedy?



It would be the 30 as it was only made in that size.
I love here outfit and isnt that the favorite braclet she has on too so cute.


----------



## ilovefashion87

Thanks! It looks so big on her, but she is super tiny lol


----------



## ilovefashion87

Yeah it's the favorite bracelet! I want one


----------



## clp moo em

ilovefashion87 said:


> Yeah it's the favorite bracelet! I want one



That is the first time ive seen someone wearing it a it makes me want it too


----------



## luvmy3girls

^^me too!! LOL


----------



## luvmy3girls

is the bracelet monogram?


----------



## ilovefashion87

^^ yeah , it also comes
In other vernis colors, I've seen a tpfer had one on her blog I checked online a week ago they were all out of stock


----------



## sgj99

who is that with the black croc lockit?
that bag is to die for!


----------



## birkin101

^some Russian socialite.  The bag is def. tdf!


----------



## claudis_candy

now I noticed that eva marcille wears favorit bracelet  !


----------



## ladyraven65

I think the Saumur Kendall Jenner is wearing is a 43.


----------



## SassieMe

ladyraven65 said:


> I think the Saumur Kendall Jenner is wearing is a 43.



Sure is BIG!  I was thinking that if that was the 30 then she must be teeny weeny!!


----------



## taniherd

Pia's speedy handles look a little too long??


----------



## clp moo em

I love the look of the Azur Noe and Pia's poor little speedy is worn on the corner.


----------



## heychar

I have no idea who the celebs are that *birkin101* has posted pics of but the croc lockit is 

*DisCo* - Thankyou for all the pics you keep me entertained daily with these


----------



## Iduna

oooh - I love the azur noe too!!! sooo pretty!!! I wish they made it without all the vachetta on the bottom like the petit noe!!!


----------



## DisCo

*Heychar* -- You're welcome! Keeps me entertained too!


----------



## birkin101

heychar said:


> I have no idea who the celebs are that *birkin101* has posted pics of but the croc lockit is
> 
> *DisCo* - Thankyou for all the pics you keep me entertained daily with these


 
They are shots of various Russian socialites.  Most of the time I don't know who they are either, but they are sure rocking LV.


----------



## minababe

the damier speedy looks fake to me:weird: the handles are too long


----------



## clp moo em

DisCo said:


> *Heychar* -- You're welcome! Keeps me entertained too!



I agree with Heychar DisCo you are the No 1 in the celebs with LV thread keep it coming your doing a great job


----------



## DisCo

clp moo em said:


> I agree with Heychar DisCo you are the No 1 in the celebs with LV thread keep it coming your doing a great job



LOL thanks clp moo em!  I'l definitely try to post as much pics as I can! :kiss:


----------



## robbins65

Nevermind Joanna Garcia, Derek Jeter and Nick Swisher were in that picture!!!


----------



## SassieMe

robbins65 said:


> Nevermind Joanna Garcia, Derek Jeter and Nick Swisher were in that picture!!!


----------



## satine112

anyone notice Tamra's fake speedy on last nights RHOC? lol


----------



## sgj99

Love all the Vernis Almas and Suhali Lockits ... two of my favorites


----------



## luvmy3girls

is Hef's girlfriend's speedy a 40?


----------



## heychar

*birkin101*~ The LV scarves  thanks for posting


----------



## birkin101

sgj99 said:


> Love all the Vernis Almas and Suhali Lockits ... two of my favorites


 
Me too , as you can probably already tell!


----------



## birkin101

heychar said:


> *birkin101*~ The LV scarves  thanks for posting


 
My pleasure, I've just discovered that I have quite an extensive collection of pictures including those scarves....so many more coming.


----------



## blazedog

satine112 said:


> anyone notice Tamra's fake speedy on last nights RHOC? lol



I wouldn't have if I hadn't watched it after reading your comment. I'm pretty bad about spotting fakes on television but this one had a placque like the Berkeley on one side and I thought WTF - that's a fantasy bag of some kind.


----------



## kburns2000

^^^^^ Yes I noticed and I couldn't believe it!!!!! At first I thought "oh look at her Azur Speedy" then she turned and I saw the looong handles and that gold plate and was so disappointed she was carrying a fakeroo.


----------



## merekat703

blazedog said:


> I wouldn't have if I hadn't watched it after reading your comment. I'm pretty bad about spotting fakes on television but this one had a placque like the Berkeley on one side and I thought WTF - that's a fantasy bag of some kind.



No way! Those ladies can afford the real thing so why a fake! What episode was it?


----------



## blazedog

merekat703 said:


> No way! Those ladies can afford the real thing so why a fake! What episode was it?



Most of these wives especially in the OC and Atlanta franchise are broke.

Tamra lost her house in a short sale and she was never "rich" in the sense of having wealth. Her ex-husband worked for an auto dealership and lost his job a few years ago. 

There are a  of fakes that I've spotted on this show - One of the wives in Atlanta carries a Birkin and she had her car repossessed a few months back.

The fantasy Speedy is this week's episode when Tamra goes to Spain with her fake boyfriend - to match her fake purse.

I really am not good at spotting fakes on television - but this was like HUH - who would wear a fantasy bag on national television?


----------



## FullyLoaded

^I guess they have no shame because most people watching don't know a real LV from a fake. It's easy to get a warped perception being on TPF. Out in the real world, it's a different story.


----------



## Hermancat

luvmy3girls said:


> is Hef's girlfriend's speedy a 40?


Yes I do believe it is a 40.


----------



## rupz

that's A LOT of scarves! I'm so bumped Singapore is all summer and i never need a scarf.

Btw love that pic of iforgethername. victoria gotti or something, with a Monogram Boetie gm!!


----------



## minababe

wow I've never seen soo many mono shawls.
I regret my refund ..  but the quality is so bad and the price is ridiculous.
but I want one again lol^^


----------



## Possum

*Birkin101*, did you notice the girl in post 2142 (pics only) revealed a little more than she realised?????


----------



## prempe

What size are the Artsys in posts 2067 and 2069?


----------



## Sabella

Possum said:


> *Birkin101*, did you notice the girl in post 2142 (pics only) revealed a little more than she realised?????


----------



## prempe

What size are the monogram Artsys in celeb pics 2067 and 2069?


----------



## clp moo em

Birkin101 evryone in your pics sure loves the Alma, suhali and shawls


----------



## Bijouxlady

Possum said:


> *Birkin101*, did you notice the girl in post 2142 (pics only) revealed a little more than she realised?????


Yes, I was going to ask the same thing! I thought maybe my glasses were needing a stronger prescription!


----------



## kburns2000

Oh my gosh - that pic of Tila T!!!!! What is she doing???


----------



## birkin101

Sabella said:


>


 

I went back to check and still not sure what you are refering to... I think I might need glasses now.


----------



## birkin101

clp moo em said:


> Birkin101 evryone in your pics sure loves the Alma, suhali and shawls


 
I think I love them more so I kept saving those pictures on my computer.


----------



## Sabella

birkin101 said:


> I went back to check and still not sure what you are refering to... I think I might need glasses now.


 
*It is her underwear.*


----------



## twochubbycheeks

Possum said:


> *Birkin101*, did you notice the girl in post 2142 (pics only) revealed a little more than she realised?????





Sabella said:


> *It is her underwear.*



at least she's wearing one!!!  :lolots:


----------



## birkin101

I am going back to check.  I can't believe it you are right, I did not even notice....


----------



## DisCo

birkin101 said:


> I am going back to check.  I can't believe it you are right, I did not even notice....



I think they were referring to this photo


----------



## atlgirl

Does anyone know what color is the Mahina SJP is carrying? It's beautiful.


----------



## DisCo

atlgirl said:


> Does anyone know what color is the Mahina SJP is carrying? It's beautiful.



My guess is ahina XL Ivory


----------



## atlgirl

Thanks Disco!


----------



## Kickchic

Possum said:


> *Birkin101*, did you notice the girl in post 2142 (pics only) revealed a little more than she realised?????


 :busted LOL!


----------



## thewave1969

Referring to post 2176, if Angelina will be the new face of LV, I am switching brand...


----------



## boyoverboard

Isn't that bag Lindsay Lohan is carrying a fake? :weird:


----------



## merekat703

I was wondering the same about LL


----------



## ETenebris

Angelina + LV =   I will officially not be able to resist anything.  Cannot wait for this campaign!!!


----------



## aprillsrin

Tila Tequila - I have no idea who she is.


----------



## ladakini

boyoverboard said:


> Isn't that bag Lindsay Lohan is carrying a fake? :weird:



I was just thinking how I love that bag. I hope not. Would love to know what it is.


----------



## Iduna

*@thewave1969*

I also thought that it doesn't fit. She's beautiful but for me she doesn't have this classic touch!!!


----------



## SassieMe

Who ARE those people?!?    It's just weird!!


----------



## Div4life

aprillsrin said:


> Tila Tequila - I have no idea who she is.



no one important.


----------



## Div4life

SassieMe said:


> Who ARE those people?!?    It's just weird!!



I was thinking the same thing!!! I am like hmmmm...where are they celebrities? Maybe they are socialites in their cities...who knows


----------



## gre8dane

thewave1969 said:


> Referring to post 2176, if *Angelina will be the new face of LV*, I am switching brand...


 
I truly hope this is NOT true! Ugh!  I was a bit disgruntled when there was a rumor a year or so ago about Sarah Jessica "Horseface" Parker being the face of LV.  Yuck!  So many more beautiful women out there!


----------



## Bunny love

> I truly hope this is NOT true! Ugh! I was a bit disgruntled when there was a rumor a year or so ago about Sarah Jessica "Horseface" Parker being the face of LV. Yuck! So many more beautiful women out there!


  so true


----------



## Div4life

gre8dane said:


> I truly hope this is NOT true! Ugh!  I was a bit disgruntled when there was a rumor a year or so ago about Sarah Jessica "Horseface" Parker being the face of LV.  Yuck!  So many more beautiful women out there!


----------



## roseylovestosho

Yeah...I think SJP is not cute. I thought it was hilaroius when Maxim named her "unsexiest" woman of the year and she was upset by it ...lol

I disagree about Angelina though...I think she looks/is elegant


----------



## Div4life

roseylovestosho said:


> Yeah...I think SJP is not cute. I thought it was hilaroius when Maxim named her "unsexiest" woman of the year and she was upset by it ...lol
> 
> I disagree about Angelina though...I think she looks/is elegant


wow!!!


----------



## DisCo

*MJ* said:


> ^^Can anyone ID Lilo's studded bag?



It's the Burberry studded leather Knight bag


----------



## *MJ*

DisCo said:


> It's the Burberry studded leather Knight bag



Thank you *DisCo*!!


----------



## New-New

LMAO @ the random black woman photobombing in the pic of Linday Lohan.


----------



## ETenebris

What bag is Diana Agron carrying?


----------



## Sweet Pea

I love Angelina, she has an exotic and classy look.  

Even if they had a celebrity face for LV that I didn't particular like, it would not stop me from buying LV!!  That's absurd!!

What Speedy is she carrying, do not recognize it?


----------



## ETenebris

Sweet Pea said:


> I love Angelina, she has an exotic and classy look.
> 
> Even if they had a celebrity face for LV that I didn't particular like, it would not stop me from buying LV!!  That's absurd!!
> 
> What Speedy is she carrying, do not recognize it?



I believe it's a Keepall...probably a 45 or 50.


----------



## Sweet Pea

@ETenebris, thanks so much!!


----------



## ETenebris

You're very welcome!


----------



## Nikki_Loves_LV

New-New said:


> LMAO @ the random black woman photobombing in the pic of Linday Lohan.



I thought the same thing... PHOTO BOMBED!!! lol!!


----------



## Ilovepurse007

hi ladies can we buy Michelle Williams speedy with the strap in the LV store?


----------



## amymaria

Ilovepurse007 said:


> hi ladies can we buy Michelle Williams speedy with the strap in the LV store?



should be out May 1st in LV stores =)


----------



## luvmy3girls

Ilovepurse007 said:


> hi ladies can we buy Michelle Williams speedy with the strap in the LV store?


Bloomingdales in costa mesa ,ca had them today


----------



## Ilovepurse007

@amymaria @luvmy3girls thanks for the info, and will see that in Damier & Azur? What's the price?


----------



## amymaria

Ilovepurse007 said:


> @amymaria @luvmy3girls thanks for the info, and will see that in Damier & Azur? What's the price?



no damiere or azur as of yet
check the thread on the bandouliere for the pricing info. they will differ country to country


----------



## merekat703

Whats the little bags that Emma Stone and Rachel Green are carring?? Theres something about Will Smiths kids that I don't like..


----------



## HauteDame1

..


----------



## thewave1969

Love to see Victoria B. with Vuitton for a change and not Hermes...


----------



## shalomjude

Thanks for the new photos .. love all the clutches


----------



## redblue0115

Emma roberts is soo cute


----------



## tvstar

I love Emma Roberts Friend's LV...wish I knew the name!


----------



## joiekimochi

Can I steal Kristin Chenoweth's puppy?


----------



## DisCo

tvstar said:


> I love Emma Roberts Friend's LV...wish I knew the name!



It's the Monogram Empreinte Petillante in Orage


----------



## heychar

I didn't know blogging made you a celebrity these days! where have I been :girlwhack: ...but her bags are  esp LVoe the Galactic blue Alma


----------



## aprillsrin

heychar said:


> I didn't know blogging made you a celebrity these days! where have I been :girlwhack: ...but her bags are  esp LVoe the Galactic blue Alma



She's all over Bal forum too, as far as I've seen, she must have a huge closet to store all her bags lol.


----------



## ilovefashion87

^ does anyone hae the link to her blog?


----------



## tvstar

DisCo said:


> It's the Monogram Empreinte Petillante in Orage


 

thanks so much!


----------



## quynh_1206

http://www.theblondesalad.com/

This is her blog. I really enjoy reading her blog. She is also a shoe designer on top of being a famous blogger.


----------



## merekat703

I wanna see her Tiffany collection! Her bags are amazing~


----------



## quynh_1206

In one of her older posts, she showed her whole Tiffay collection. I would love to have her shoe and bag closets.


----------



## LeahLVoes

Well there are rumors about her bags... that some of them arent authentic... for example her birkin bags look so OFF! and maybe its just me but her multicolore Speedy has kinda long handles... just  sayin'...


----------



## luvluv

Oh my gosh, I didn't even recognize Miley in that picture!!


----------



## Bunny love

Miley has gained some weight.


----------



## roseylovestosho

I don't think so. You can see her collarbone protruding in the picture. She's always had a large round face it's just that she always has all her hair down covering it or has makeup that minimizes how wide her face is.


----------



## Gal4Dior

What stole is Katherine McPhee wearing? It's gorgeous!!


----------



## luvmy3girls

Does anyone know what Exact colors mila has on her mon mono?


----------



## deem0nessa

gosh gotta love simple outfits such as the one Jenna Ushkovitz put together...one pop of color and all casual...looks great to me!


----------



## candiebear

Mila's mon piece is beautiful!


----------



## thewave1969

Regarding post #2222, forget carrying the sac plat, can I carry Brad instead...


----------



## CheriBlossom

thewave1969 said:


> Regarding post #2222, forget carrying the sac plat, can I carry Brad instead...



OR...Brad can carry me


----------



## DisCo

^Yes Brad looks hot in these photos!


----------



## Sweet Pea

^I'd love to have both


----------



## kathrynch

I'll just take the sac plat myself.   I am in the minority I suppose as Brad does nothing for me. I'm not a huge Angelina fan but she looks so gorgeous in these pics to me.  Classic with the LV bag.


----------



## NoSnowHere

Love how Emily Giffin has a cameo in the movie adaptation of her book.


----------



## MyCocoCabas

Im getting SOOOOOOOOOOO tired of Sienna Miller and her suede SC


----------



## DamierLover

Is Sienna Miller sleepwalking??? and her suede SC is looking a little abused...


----------



## melhunnyb

Are those Links of London bracelets that Sienna has on??


----------



## DamierLover

Elisabetta Canalis is the new Spokesperson for *Peta*...*Ummm...really,* that SC is made of leather...*I guess I just don't get it*.


----------



## PinkCapulet

Is Angelina using the Sac as an everyday bag?


----------



## apb1231

Isn't Mischa Barton's keepall fake? Look at those handles, and the rest of the leather.


----------



## DisCo

apb1231 said:


> Isn't Mischa Barton's keepall fake? Look at those handles, and the rest of the leather.



Could be...the Keepall now doesn't have vachetta piping along the zipper and the interior lining of hers seems black? If it's fake then I'll just leave it to the mods to delete the post


----------



## New-New

DisCo said:


> Could be...the Keepall now doesn't have vachetta piping along the zipper and the interior lining of hers seems black? If it's fake then I'll just leave it to the mods to delete the post



I'm thinking that it might be vintage.

Everything else on the bag looks consistent like the placement of the monograms and such.


----------



## Firebird!

apb1231 said:


> Isn't Mischa Barton's keepall fake? Look at those handles, and the rest of the leather.


I am thinking the same. There are additional brass blanks on the handles, too.


----------



## LeahLVoes

I think its vintage, she is carrying lots of vintages things so I wouldnt asume its fake...


----------



## MCAddict

Firebird! said:


> I am thinking the same. There are additional brass blanks on the handles, too.



Exactly my thinking, no vintage keepalls have those extra brass parts on the handles. The inside also looks like it is black, which would not be correct on a real bag either.


----------



## hamid

defenately fake, keepall theres no vache on the zip neither now or vintage,,,


----------



## SassieMe

I just don't understand celebrities wearing fakes!  Especially given the ways in which they are photographed 24/7.


----------



## luvshopping90

You guys are good!  I couldn't see her LV for those odd, red glasses she has on!


----------



## DamierLover

DennisLVoes said:


> I think its vintage, she is carrying lots of vintages things so I wouldnt asume its fake...


 

Dennis is correct...it is French Company...probably decades old.  I had a Speedy with all of those distinct parts too.  I sadly sold it over 10 years ago.


----------



## terps08

luvshopping90 said:


> You guys are good!  I couldn't see her LV for those *odd, red glasses* she has on!



agreed - I had to do a double take, didn't know who that was at first!


----------



## sgj99

luvshopping90 said:


> You guys are good! I couldn't see her LV for those odd, red glasses she has on!


 
those are the strangest, most stupid looking glasses for a grown woman to be wearing.  she looks like a fool!


----------



## KatsBags

sgj99 said:


> those are the strangest, most stupid looking glasses for a grown woman to be wearing.  she looks like a fool!



Completely agree!


----------



## PinkCapulet

And does anyone else notice that the book is upside down in the first picture? She should take those glasses off!! HAHA


----------



## LeahLVoes

DamierLover said:


> Dennis is correct...it is French Company...probably decades old.  I had a Speedy with all of those distinct parts too.  I sadly sold it over 10 years ago.



Just to ad my personal opinion to that, because you said it very well. 

I think its very dangerous to assume a bag is fake if you are not that knowladgeable! I mean WE can't know anything about the bags from the past... 

And don't we have to think its real until we know it for 100%?

And yeah the sunnies look awful! )


----------



## candiebear

I just wanted to pop in here to have a laugh over Mischa's sunglasses too! It reminds me of where's waldo


----------



## minababe

which colour is the monogram shawl of bar refaeli?


----------



## DisCo

minababe said:


> which colour is the monogram shawl of bar refaeli?



It looks like beige to me


----------



## sgj99

which messenger bag is the one that jessica simpson is carrying?


----------



## minababe

sgj99 said:


> which messenger bag is the one that jessica simpson is carrying?



abbessess


----------



## luvmy3girls

Is Maria Bello's Speedy a 35 or a 40?


----------



## boyoverboard

I guess the Keepall _was_ fake, then, if the mods removed the pics? (I didn't see them.)


----------



## MyCocoCabas

clearly, maria's speedy is a 40


----------



## luvmy3girls

^^it didnt look that big. thanks!!


----------



## The-Answer

should be a brownish beige i believe for the scarf


----------



## DisCo

boyoverboard said:


> I guess the Keepall _was_ fake, then, if the mods removed the pics? (I didn't see them.)



Yes they did! I guess it's a fake then


----------



## blazedog

Hope it's all right to post here but what is the make of this bag. I rode down the elevator with one a few weeks ago and thought it was one of the kiosk not quite replica of a Vernis Alma but evidently it's a real bag. To me, it seems like such a blatant rip of the Vernis Alma - albeit with a different embossed "logo" design.


----------



## ilovenicebags

Thats a hello kitty bag. I have seen them quite a bit.


----------



## blazedog

ilovenicebags said:


> Thats a hello kitty bag. I have seen them quite a bit.



I guess by your avatar you know quite a bit about kitties.


----------



## ilovenicebags

Hehe. I lvoe kitties and LV. Perfect match!


----------



## MyCocoCabas

Is that the only bag that Demi Lovato owns?


----------



## EmmaPaige

MyCocoCabas said:


> Is that the only bag that Demi Lovato owns?



The piping is starting to show on one of the corners.


----------



## DisCo

MyCocoCabas said:


> Is that the only bag that Demi Lovato owns?



Obviously NOT


----------



## AngelBABY84

MyCocoCabas said:


> Is that the only bag that Demi Lovato owns?


^^I don't see anything wrong. She obviously loves the bag.


----------



## boyoverboard

I was just coming here to say, jokingly, that Demi Lovato sure gets her money's worth out of that Berkeley.  I think it's nice to see though, it really irks me that some celebrities would get such a beautiful bag and then only wear it once.


----------



## sgj99

boyoverboard said:


> I was just coming here to say, jokingly, that Demi Lovato sure gets her money's worth out of that Berkeley.  I think it's nice to see though,* it really irks me that some celebrities would get such a beautiful bag and then only wear it once*.


 
isn't that the truth!

i love her Berkeley (i have one too) and it's nice that she actually uses it instead of carrying it once for an "appearance" and than stuffing it away somewhere.


----------



## Gyioia

i totally understand her, it s such a beautiful bag


----------



## deem0nessa

I love Jen H and her bb alma!


----------



## psxgurl

boyoverboard said:


> I was just coming here to say, jokingly, that Demi Lovato sure gets her money's worth out of that Berkeley.  I think it's nice to see though, it really irks me that some celebrities would get such a beautiful bag and then only wear it once.



^^ITA, making good use of it at least.


----------



## 4everonwaitlist

Could anyone tell me which bag Gwen Stephani's wearing??
Thanks!


----------



## blazedog

deem0nessa said:


> I love Jen H and her bb alma!



I'm undecided about it. She was wearing it as an evening bag and it looked gorgeous but there is something about the proportions and the contrast between what she is wearing that seems odd.

Also it doesn't seem as though it would be my bag of choice for casual tooling around town because it's so much of a handheld bag.


----------



## sgj99

while i like the alma bb that Jen L H is carrying it doesn't look right with her outfit, it's too dressy and her clothes are too casual for that lovely little bag.


----------



## summer127

come here to learn more


----------



## 4everonwaitlist

Whoops....the name of Gwen's bag was already noted and I spelled her name wrong... silly me....


----------



## boyoverboard

I love that new ad with Angelina!


----------



## DamierLover

boyoverboard said:


> I love that new ad with Angelina!


 
Guessing it's her own bag as it's one we see her carry quite often...looks great!!!


----------



## designermom2

DamierLover said:


> Guessing it's her own bag as it's one we see her carry quite often...looks great!!!


 

Yes and the patina on it is surprising, but awesome!


----------



## blazedog

It's her bag and I love the wear and tear on it. It's out of production but the press release states that they might do an updated version.


----------



## FreshLilies

I really dislike the Angelina ad. I thought they would make her look really sophisticated and elegant. Disappointed :wondering


----------



## boyoverboard

blazedog said:


> It's her bag and I love the wear and tear on it. It's out of production but the press release states that they might do an updated version.



So do I.

I love the whole ad in general, I think it looks great! Although I'm completely indifferent about Angelina. Don't particularly like her or dislike her.


----------



## luvluv

boyoverboard said:


> So do I.
> 
> I love the whole ad in general, I think it looks great! Although I'm completely indifferent about Angelina. Don't particularly like her or dislike her.



My sentiments exactly. I like where they were trying to go with their ad, but I feel meh about it!


----------



## roseylovestosho

Pia Toscano looks so cute with her Alma bb!


----------



## luvmy3girls

jordin Sparks bag is the Musette Salsa


----------



## blazedog

luvmy3girls said:


> jordin Sparks bag is the Musette Salsa



Thanks.


----------



## Alexis168

blazedog said:


> Anyone know the name of this bag? Looks like a small Abbess.



I think she's wearing a Musette.  It's been discontinued.


----------



## siworae

I love that Angelina often uses the same bag over and over... a few years ago, she was often photographed carrying the cabas piano... and now she she's carrying the sac plat.  I also thought it was fabulous that her very own cabas alto was photographed for LV's core values ad campaign.

Not only her, but I also think it's great seeing other celebs carry the same bag often (ie, Demi Lovato and her damier ebene Berkeley).  You know the bag is well-loved!


----------



## thewave1969

Regarding post 2263, I think Demi Moore looks divine!!!


----------



## shalomjude

^ I love the colour of her altair clutch


----------



## kathrynch

thewave1969 said:


> Regarding post 2263, I think Demi Moore looks divine!!!


I agree!  I'm not always huge fan of Demi but WOW, she is so strikingly beautiful here.  Maybe I need a younger hubby?  Just kidding!!


----------



## SassieMe

kathrynch said:


> I agree!  I'm not always huge fan of Demi but WOW, she is so strikingly beautiful here.  Maybe I need a younger hubby?  Just kidding!!



I agree that she looks so beautiful - but I was thinking also about how skinny and almost gaunt she looks.  OMG - if that's what having a younger hubby does for you, no thanks!! Slim is one thing, boney skinny is entirely different!


----------



## kathrynch

Good point SassieMe! Gaunt/Bony isn't healthy either. My DH (who is just a tad older than me) would not think bony is very sexy/beautiful either.


----------



## SassieMe

kathrynch said:


> Good point SassieMe! Gaunt/Bony isn't healthy either. My DH (who is just a tad older than me) would not think bony is very sexy/beautiful either.



Good for your DH!  He sounds like a real keeper!!


----------



## roseylovestosho

I love Demi's entire look! She looks so youthful.


----------



## *emma*

^^ I agree; Demi looks amazing. I wonder if it takes a village for her to look that good?


----------



## amymaria

Demi looks amazing. I don't think she looks too gaunt or skinny actually.


----------



## Bunny love

i agree demi looks so beautiful


----------



## NoSnowHere

I love Jordin Sparks' hair! 

And yes you don't see the musette often anymore.


----------



## boyoverboard

I'm really digging these celebs that USE their bags, rather than just posing with them once before throwing them to the back of a gargantuan walk-in closet! Demi Lovato, Angelina, Pia Toscano, good stuff!


----------



## roseylovestosho

boyoverboard said:


> I'm really digging these celebs that USE their bags, rather than just posing with them once before throwing them to the back of a gargantuan walk-in closet! Demi Lovato, Angelina, Pia Toscano, good stuff!



I completely agree! It shows their genuine appreciation for the quality/beauty of the brand regardless of how much disposable income they have available to purchase one of each in every print!


----------



## MyCocoCabas

What LV mono bag is Lady Gaga's assistant holding?


----------



## galleargl1974

Am really falling in LVoe with the sac plat since seeing Angelina with hers.  Its a classic bag with a quirky twist and am really thinking about getting one lol


----------



## sophia618

I spot hello kitty sticker on the speedy B!!  
Thanks for the pics disco!


----------



## DisCo

^You're welcome sophia618!


----------



## FreshLilies

Emily looks like a little doll!

And what's wrong with Rosie's neck!?


----------



## Glitzerland

I love Rosie Huntington's style, she always looks amazing and like a true star, without going over the top. Anyone know what handbag she is carrying?


----------



## boyoverboard

Anyone know what TV show Gaga was on when she was wearing that LV RTW?


----------



## bobobob

boyoverboard said:


> Anyone know what TV show Gaga was on when she was wearing that LV RTW?



She wore the RTW on The Paul O'Grady Show


----------



## edsbgrl

boyoverboard said:


> I love that new ad with Angelina!


 
Just what LVMH was hoping for! 

(Not talking smack, I love it too  )


----------



## BunnyliciouS

I love this bag!

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1435941&d=1309155451

But, the strap is white, it looks like it will get dirty so easily.


----------



## boyoverboard

Staceyandhitesh, those are some cool photos you posted! I love the one of the girl on the bike in post #2283. Never seen that style of Galliera before, what is it??


----------



## boyoverboard

bobobob said:


> She wore the RTW on The Paul O'Grady Show



Thank you! I actually watched that show, but don't remember this dress. :weird: I did have a couple of glasses of wine that evening, as I recall, so I must have forgotten! It was the wig I recognised.  How cool that she's wearing LV couture!


----------



## shalomjude

Thanks for the photos DisCo 
I love Emily's A/W RTW look.


----------



## DisCo

^Glad to be of service shalomjude


----------



## trisha48228

This bag is TDF.  I would love to see it IRL.  I need to put this on my want list!



BunnyliciouS said:


> I love this bag!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1435941&d=1309155451
> 
> But, the strap is white, it looks like it will get dirty so easily.


----------



## CheriBlossom

Glitzerland said:


> I love Rosie Huntington's style, she always looks amazing and like a true star, without going over the top. Anyone know what handbag she is carrying?



Rosie's carrying the Burberry Medium Soft Python Tote bag.  If I'm not mistaken, I think it retails for $4000 and is currently sold out (at least on the Burberry website).


----------



## MyCocoCabas

All I see in that front row pic is Max Irons...WOOF!!!


----------



## macska

BunnyliciouS said:


> Brand new logo?
> 
> Louis Vuitton Men Spring/Summer 2012



Nope. Usually found on the Louis Vuitton Cup items


----------



## boyoverboard

Michelle must really just love the extra vachetta on that Speedy B because she seems to have forgotten it came with a strap!


----------



## gabz

Those aren't the most flattering jeans on Michelle and man the girl is the spitting imAge of her late daddy adorable!


----------



## taniherd

^  I agree with you...on both counts.


----------



## Louiebabeee

I dont think that dress is looking very good on taylor swift.. and she always looks great too...


----------



## viewwing

What bag is Alexa chung carrying?


----------



## lascanlan

viewwing said:


> What bag is Alexa chung carrying?



I'd also love to know that! At first I thought it was a mono SC? I'm in need of something with a strap.


----------



## KatherineO

When my husband is deployed I watch a lot of lame movies. Tonight's movie: Material Girls. Hilary Duff has LV everything. A keepall, wallet, speedy with patina and all. I'm wondering if she used her own actual LV products while filming.


----------



## jenjen1

Does anyone know what size of the Mahina Cirrus Pixie Lott is carrying?  It looks like the MM, but I'm not sure...could be the PM.


----------



## viewwing

Gaga is making such a fool of herself.. it's sad to watch her sometimes. I know some ppl think she's cool and all.. but it's just nonsensical to me.. esp when she's off stage.


----------



## DisCo

jenjen1 said:


> Does anyone know what size of the Mahina Cirrus Pixie Lott is carrying?  It looks like the MM, but I'm not sure...could be the PM.



I think this is an MM


----------



## thewave1969

Regarding post 2336 about Lady Gaga, if we forget about wig+sunglasses, neck down actually her dress with black stockings and black CL pumps is not bad


----------



## jenjen1

Thanks, DisCo!


----------



## lshcat

thewave1969 said:


> Regarding post 2336 about Lady Gaga, if we forget about wig+sunglasses, neck down actually her dress with black stockings and black CL pumps is not bad




I think Lady Gaga looks STUNNING in those shots!!  She rockin' her life, that's for sure!


----------



## disoon

Jennifer love whatever she is looks like a hot hot mess.  Poor alma bb doesn't look right with that entire outfit and hair.

Sophie monk's lips look strange.  Maybe it's the angle of the picture?


----------



## DisCo

Sorry wrong post!


----------



## luvluv

Seriously! Gaga has gone off the deep end!


----------



## New-New

luvluv said:


> Seriously! Gaga has gone off the deep end!


she has truly jumped the shark with her stunt queen ensembles. 

As for Ms. Hewitt, WTF is going on with that hair?


----------



## LVjudy

luvluv said:


> Seriously! Gaga has gone off the deep end!



right!!! is she wearing a see through plastic skirt? why even bother wearing it.  i dont get it.  but then again the whole thing is a wacky mess


----------



## siworae

I love that Angelina carries the same bag over and over... the sac plat isn't really my style, but she looks fabulous carrying it every time I see her photographed with it.  

Also, I absolutely LOVE Eva Longoria's damier graphite luggage... at first, I thought the graphite line looked somewhat masculine, but now I want something from this line as well!


----------



## sweetnikki_6

Cameron looks like she has six toes.  Love her bag though.


----------



## gre8dane

DisCo said:


> I think this is an MM


 
*DisCo* - THANKS for posting the pic of Diaz with the Ixia GM!  That bag is HUGE!  Great to see it in action!


----------



## DisCo

gre8dane said:


> *DisCo* - THANKS for posting the pic of Diaz with the Ixia GM!  That bag is HUGE!  Great to see it in action!



You're welcome *gre8dane*! Yes got excited when I saw the pics of her carrying it and it is HUGE indeed...I think the MM is still the perfect size


----------



## macska

siworae said:


> [...]
> 
> Also, I absolutely LOVE Eva Longoria's damier graphite luggage... at first, I thought the graphite line looked somewhat masculine, but now I want something from this line as well!



I LVoe the Graphite luggage ... very discrete unless you're an LVoer 




sweetnikki_6 said:


> Cameron looks like she has six toes.  Love her bag though.



LVoe the bag too ... thinking it might be the next purchase


----------



## BagLovingMom

Darn! Angelina makes me want a Sac Plat so badly!


----------



## Versailles

Rachel Zoe's new LV bag, which she has customized for her son, has plastic on the handles. I didn't think LV used plastic?


----------



## jun3machina

new pics of angelina with an embossed bag....can anyone ID it?


----------



## DisCo

jun3machina said:


> new pics of angelina with an embossed bag....can anyone ID it?
> s01.imageupper.com/1_t/5/C13117142491512318_1.jpg
> 
> s03.imageupper.com/1_t/3/P13117143191515645_2.jpg
> 
> s03.imageupper.com/1_t/3/P13117143191515645_6.jpg



Oooo she's carrying an Empreinte Artsy in Ombre!! Do post these in the Celeb pic thread...great to see her carry a non-Mono bag


----------



## myu3160

Jolie looks stunning with her Artsy!!


----------



## LVpug

gosh angie looks so thin


----------



## Kazenrei

Oh, my, Denise Richards looks rough


----------



## Lola69

LVpug said:


> gosh angie looks so thin





Kazenrei said:


> Oh, my, Denise Richards looks rough



agree with both of you. Denise face looks idk


----------



## SassieMe

Kazenrei said:


> Oh, my, Denise Richards looks rough



I think that Denise looks like a woman her age with no makeup - not that bad, but not ready for public scrutiny.  I just didn't know that she had a baby that young.  Yeesh!  Where was I that I missed that?!?


----------



## SassieMe

LVpug said:


> gosh angie looks so thin



OMG - ITA!  Wen I saw those photos, I was thinking 'if that's not an eating disorder, it will do until a real one comes along'.  Not a good look, IMO.


----------



## suemb

SassieMe said:


> I think that Denise looks like a woman her age with no makeup - not that bad, but not ready for public scrutiny.  I just didn't know that she had a baby that young.  Yeesh!  Where was I that I missed that?!?



Newly adopted baby.  And I think Denise Richards looks great au natural...


----------



## MyCocoCabas

The Tiz's mom seriously needs a stylist...that busy bag with that busy outfit and shoes...a nice plain black leather bag would be much nicer...if any bag could make that outfit work at all...


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Just when I convinced myself that I did not want the Empriente Artsy, the pics of Angelina Jolie with it has changed my mind!!


----------



## Hanoverb

While looking for her puzzle, my better half said she saw AJ carrying a Sac Plat with kiddies in tow in the new PEOPLE with Amy Winehouse on the cover...cute kids I hear!


----------



## sgj99

WillstarveforLV said:


> Just when I convinced myself that I did not want the Empriente Artsy, the pics of Angelina Jolie with it has changed my mind!!


 
i hate when that happens!


----------



## Possum

I am becoming more than a little obsessed with the Stresa - doesn't it look great on Carrie!!

And Soulja - pull dem pants up!!!


----------



## PaigeN

Possum said:


> I am becoming more than a little obsessed with the Stresa - doesn't it look great on Carrie!!
> 
> And Soulja - pull dem pants up!!!



I know, I'm lemming that bag after seeing it on Carrie! Also, you're in Australia? The pic of Carrie with the Stresa is from her performance in Australia in June!

http://www.omgnews.com.au/carrie-underwood-at-dancing-with-the-stars/

Cool, huh? 

I heart Carrie. Freaking can't stand Soulja Boy!


----------



## myu3160

Denise Richards looks... hm.. she needs rest to put it lightly.


----------



## PinkCapulet

What's the point of Soulja wearing a belt? It doesn't seem to be helping.. LOL


----------



## taniherd

*Disco:*(or any tPFer that knows)what's the name of that LV Lisa Rinna is carrying?  That's a cute cross-body damier ebene.  
Haven't seen that style before.  TIA!


----------



## DisCo

taniherd said:


> *Disco:*(or any tPFer that knows)what's the name of that LV Lisa Rinna is carrying?  That's a cute cross-body damier ebene.
> Haven't seen that style before.  TIA!



Hi *taniherd*...it's the Damier Ebene Pochette Melville


----------



## taniherd

^ Thanks Disco!


----------



## Bag Fetish

myu3160 said:


> Denise Richards looks... hm.. she needs rest to put it lightly.


 

 she has a 3 week old baby, could be the reason .. (just saying)


----------



## Lv-nowwhat

^^ I think its discontinued because the melville reporter is.


----------



## thewave1969

Regarding post 2370, I am sure Rachel Weisz feels protected with James Bond watching over her... (I love Daniel Craig...)


----------



## LAltiero85

Wow! Paris Hilton actually looks normal in these pics...she's not carrying some goofy pink purse with glitter and feathers or something.


----------



## sgj99

LAltiero85 said:


> Wow! Paris Hilton actually looks normal in these pics...she's not carrying some goofy pink purse with glitter and feathers or something.


 
she does look somewhat normal.

but why does she always have her phone in her hand when pics are snapped?  Kim K does the same thing.  i don't think they have to be "connected" 24/7, neither girl is really that important.  maybe it's just my age showing.:wondering


----------



## FreshLilies

bobobob said:


> Blake Lively on Gossip Girl set



Whoa whoa whoa! Can anyone post larger pics of this?? Is this a new Vernis color for Spring 2012??


----------



## sgj99

FreshLilies said:


> Whoa whoa whoa! Can anyone post larger pics of this?? Is this a new Vernis color for Spring 2012??


 
i think that's from a couple of years ago, the same season they did the galatic blue and orange vernis.  someone correct me if i'm wrong, please.


----------



## myu3160

Bag Fetish said:


> she has a 3 week old baby, could be the reason .. (just saying)


 

Ahh, didn't know that. Thanks for the update..


----------



## DisCo

FreshLilies said:


> Whoa whoa whoa! Can anyone post larger pics of this?? Is this a new Vernis color for Spring 2012??



Just posted larger pics 

Also read in the reference section that a "lime" green colour for Vernis will be coming out soon...I don't know if this is the colour but I don't recall this kind of green ever being released? Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## missaudrie

DisCo said:


> Just posted larger pics
> 
> Also read in the reference section that a "lime" green colour for Vernis will be coming out soon...I don't know if this is the colour but I don't recall this kind of green ever being released? Correct me if I'm wrong.



like sgj99 mentioned I believe it's a color (called vert tonic) that was released a few years ago along with rose pop and the brighter Vernis colors like orange sunset & blue galactic.


----------



## DisCo

missaudrie said:


> like sgj99 mentioned I believe it's a color (called vert tonic) that was released a few years ago along with rose pop and the brighter Vernis colors like orange sunset & blue galactic.



You're right! I googled vert tonic and it looks exactly like what Blake Lively is carrying


----------



## CookieLady

I think she might have carried it on GG before, I vaguely remember seeing it a while ago.


----------



## deem0nessa

great seeing vert tonic...I loved the group of colors of that release!!!!!


----------



## shalomjude

I love the resort dress


----------



## myu3160

Kunis looks amazing!!


----------



## heychar

DisCo said:


> Just posted larger pics
> 
> Also read in the reference section that a "lime" green colour for Vernis will be coming out soon...I don't know if this is the colour but I don't recall this kind of green ever being released? Correct me if I'm wrong.





missaudrie said:


> like sgj99 mentioned I believe it's a color (called vert tonic) that was released a few years ago along with rose pop and the brighter Vernis colors like orange sunset & blue galactic.



Yup its Vert tonic there's one for sale on ebay right now! ...I'm so tempted


----------



## DisCo

heychar said:


> Yup its Vert tonic there's one for sale on ebay right now! ...I'm so tempted



LOL that colour would be a great addition to your already amazing Alma MM collection!


----------



## LVpug

I agree the green would be amazing....and so different for your collection char


----------



## sgj99

LVpug said:


> I agree the green would be amazing....and so different for your collection char


 
oh, it would be different from your other Almas.  and you have some great Almas too!


----------



## myu3160

Minka Kelly looks great!


----------



## Kelelanna

Does anyone know the name of this purse?  Pic was taken from celeb pic thread.  Thanks!


----------



## LeahLVoes

OMG snooki?! What the _____ is going on?? Could someone bring that orange smurff back to the jersey shore...?! Please... )


----------



## shalomjude

Kelelanna said:


> Does anyone know the name of this purse?  Pic was taken from celeb pic thread.  Thanks!



Monogram Sophia Coppola bag


----------



## rupz

wow.. is Alexa Chung eating??? O_O


----------



## luvshopping90

Love the Empriente Artsy that AJ is carrying!


----------



## vanhornink

You know ladies I just had a thought....wouldn't it be cool if the celebrities did a "whats in my bag"?? I would love to know what they carry in theirs......


----------



## Lola69

vanhornink said:


> You know ladies I just had a thought....wouldn't it be cool if the celebrities did a "whats in my bag"?? I would love to know what they carry in theirs......



Lol I thought I was the only one! In one magazine I think Marie Claire shows at the end what's inside of a celebrities bag. I always find it interesting.


----------



## matahari

LV Slut said:


> yeah.. back in action. Gess I've been lurking around in Hermes for a few weeks now and only to come back and see the LV Celeb thread closed off!


 I guess that's what you get for lurking around Hermes! lol


----------



## matahari

matahari said:


> I guess that's what you get for lurking around Hermes! lol


 welcome back to Louis Vuitton!!


----------



## thewave1969

Regarding post #2387, I think that Angelina should gain a few pounds...


----------



## vanhornink

Thanks Lola69 I did'nt know that about that magazine...



Lola69 said:


> Lol I thought I was the only one! In one magazine I think Marie Claire shows at the end what's inside of a celebrities bag. I always find it interesting.


----------



## Lola69

vanhornink said:


> Thanks Lola69 I did'nt know that about that magazine...



No problem  Too bad they only show one celeb at a time hehe


----------



## nyshopaholic

The "What's In My Bag?" article is my absolutely favorite Marie Claire feature. So far I don't think any of the celebrities featured have had an LV bag, although a lot carry LV wallets.


----------



## Lola69

I know sucks. 

On Tia and tamera show one of them is carrying a totally. On a side note: it's funny cause so much people think that it looks like a diaper bag and I never see a mom carrying this bag. I think it's a great bag and does not look like a diaper bag.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

DennisLVoes said:


> OMG snooki?! What the _____ is going on?? Could someone bring that orange smurff back to the jersey shore...?! Please... )


 
All of a sudden, I am not loving my monogram LV now...


----------



## narico

What color is Rose's Stellar PM? Is it Perlgrau or Taupe? They look so similar on the LV website.


----------



## deem0nessa

I am sooo surprised that there are no pics of celebs with any of the f/w show bags....


----------



## thewave1969

Regarding posts 2398/2399, Cindy Crawford is my most preferred model! She embodies what is really a "Supermodel"! Gorgeous, graceful and always elegant.


----------



## Gyioia

what speedy ebene size wears miranda kerr on the pics only thread?


----------



## heychar

Rhianna looks likes she morphing into Beyonce with that hair! I prefer her with the red hair! Love that all in one she has on its TDF ..oh and of course the LV


----------



## minababe

Gyioia said:


> what speedy ebene size wears miranda kerr on the pics only thread?


 
it's hard to tell because we can't see the whole bag at the pic but I would say it's a 35 size.


----------



## Gyioia

minababe said:


> it's hard to tell because we can't see the whole bag at the pic but I would say it's a 35 size.




thanks, looks to me also like its 35!


----------



## pinay28

JLH's Alma looks way too small...


----------



## viewwing

Look like celebs such as Rihanna buys LV bags just like any one of us! Standing at the counter in the boutique...hmmm...


----------



## stylishbebe

that artsy is just YUM!


----------



## blazedog

Which Vuitton model is this? Evora? or maybe Siracusa?

Thanks


----------



## Firebird!

It is the Siracusa, I think MM size.


----------



## blazedog

Firebird! said:


> It is the Siracusa, I think MM size.



Thank you.


----------



## *sam**

I am amazed how gorgeous Miranda Kerr is.


----------



## LeahLVoes

RiRi really makes me want the Paleromo GM even more!! God I love that bag ... cant wait to get it...


----------



## kburns2000

Anyone know what size Speedy Miranda Kerr is carrying? I am guessing a 35?

Oh my word doesn't Kimberly Stewart look exactly like Suzanne Somers? Lol I totally thought she was Suzanne when I first saw that pic - reminds me of Three's Company Lol


----------



## emilykj

siworae said:


> I love that Angelina carries the same bag over and over... the sac plat isn't really my style, but she looks fabulous carrying it every time I see her photographed with it.
> 
> I totally agree! I also love that she's always photographed either doing something with her kids, with Brad, or on a goodwill mission of some sort. She's come a LONG way since her Billy Bob days. And I would've never considered the Sac Plat either but wow, she wears it so well that I actually gave it some consideration. No wonder she's the new LV spokeswoman. She rocks LV!


----------



## peach

Ugh, freaking Kim Kardashian has my hatbox. I want!


----------



## shalomjude

I love SC cruise bag ... her style is just so understated and elegant


----------



## taniherd

Ok so...LiL Wayne is wearing women pants now?  
I know the belt is LV but are the pants as well?


----------



## thewave1969

Regarding post #2419, SJP looks adorable with that outfit and the new Fall 11 bag! Love her style


----------



## thewave1969

Regarding post #2418, the belt looks like is not working in keeping the pants up...


----------



## Crazy Bag

Disco: Thank you for the pics...Now I am lemming for FW2012 addiction again ush:

Monogram Addiction Lockit Vertical MM
Size: 14.6&#8243; x 16.9&#8243; x 3.9&#8243;
Colors: Bleu, Marron
Price: US$2400


----------



## deem0nessa

wow finally a fall showbag! thanks disco for posting....addiction looks nice...real nice...


----------



## viewwing

AHH!! That addiction lockit is just  Super fab!


----------



## atlgirl

Great bag, it's on my wish list. Thanks disco!!!


----------



## shalomjude

Thanks for posting the SJP photo .. can't wait to see this bag IRL and I love the colour too


----------



## DisCo

^^Glad I stumbled upon this pic!   It's a really beautiful bag!


----------



## MissSB

Thanks Disco! I am in LVoe with this bag!


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

The bag looks very nice, but the two panels are really misaligned. I hope SJP got a prototype and the bags we purchase will have better alignment.


----------



## MissSB

Wentworth-Roth said:


> The bag looks very nice, but the two panels are really misaligned. I hope SJP got a prototype and the bags we purchase will have better alignment.



Oh, that is so true.


----------



## shalomjude

DisCo said:


> ^^Glad I stumbled upon this pic!   It's a really beautiful bag!



Thanks ... it is such a beautiful bag and SJP is wearing really lovely colours too. I wonder if this is the marron?


----------



## DisCo

shalomjude said:


> Thanks ... it is such a beautiful bag and SJP is wearing really lovely colours too. I wonder if this is the marron?



You're welcome shalomjude!   Marron is probably the yellow one they featured in the Ad campaign http://www.ilvoelv.com/2011/07/louis-vuitton-fallwinter-2011-ad-campaign.html....I'm guessing this one is Gris?


----------



## shalomjude

^ It is only being produced in marron and blue ... maybe it is from the runway and they didn't produce it??? it is a lovely colour


----------



## x_TaNgErInE_x

Could someone tell me what the bags in pics 2 & 3 of post 2423 are? The bag in pic 2 looks like an azur lockit? If so, when was this bag made? The bag in pic 3 I don't think I've seen before, is it an older/newer style? Or maybe the pics are just too small for me to make out clearly....


----------



## staceyandhitesh

the second i dont think ive ever seen it before to but it has an lv sign so to me its an lv purse and i dont know if its fake cause i dont recall seeing that but she has many other lvs which are real so it could be rare multicolor one but yea idk my ownself.. i was wondering to


----------



## x_TaNgErInE_x

staceyandhitesh said:


> the second i dont think ive ever seen it before to but it has an lv sign so to me its an lv purse and i dont know if its fake cause i dont recall seeing that but she has many other lvs which are real so it could be rare multicolor one but yea idk my ownself.. i was wondering to



I can't tell either if they're fake or if I've just not seen them before. I notice though with Indian celebrities they seem to mix fake with real ones sometimes. Even those who have real ones (and have the money for real ones) will sometimes be seen carrying fakes. I don't really watch much bollywood movies or keep up with the celebrities but I have family that does and they're always quick to notice when I have a similar bag.... "look look she has the same purse as you!" lol


----------



## staceyandhitesh

x_TaNgErInE_x said:


> I can't tell either if they're fake or if I've just not seen them before. I notice though with Indian celebrities they seem to mix fake with real ones sometimes. Even those who have real ones (and have the money for real ones) will sometimes be seen carrying fakes. I don't really watch much bollywood movies or keep up with the celebrities but I have family that does and they're always quick to notice when I have a similar bag.... "look look she has the same purse as you!" lol



true true... the ones that iv posted though for sure i can say they have real but that is one idk.. i was really thinking should i put this up or not cause it can get deleted by a mod cause it seems fake but yea i totally understand what u said about them mixing fake with real. lol but yea mostly indian celebrities there crazy about bottega venetta and hermes birkin bags lol but ya


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

x_TaNgErInE_x said:


> I can't tell either if they're fake or if I've just not seen them before. I notice though with Indian celebrities they seem to mix fake with real ones sometimes. Even those who have real ones (and have the money for real ones) will sometimes be seen carrying fakes.



I am positive these two bags are fake. Rather bad fakes actually.


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Wentworth-Roth said:


> I am positive these two bags are fake. Rather bad fakes actually.


yea i had a feeling the first one was fake but i was confused so i still posted it but i never thought the second would be fake.. it looks real but oh well thanks though... lol i have silly question, how did u make the pictures bigger cause i always attach them...?? thanks once agian though... got one thing covered...


----------



## sammytheMUA

yeah i was looking at the indian actresses pics and some of the bags seemed off to me.
and is drayas bag real? smh shes such a whore im shocked shes on tv with her past


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

sammytheMUA said:


> yeah i was looking at the indian actresses pics and some of the bags seemed off to me.
> and is drayas bag real? smh shes such a whore im shocked shes on tv with her past



Well, Louis Vuitton produced this model a few seasons ago, but it is hard to tell if this particular bag is indeed real. At any rate this woman paired a casual day bag/beach bag with an evening gown... lol... she must have terrible taste.


----------



## staceyandhitesh

sammytheMUA said:


> yeah i was looking at the indian actresses pics and some of the bags seemed off to me.
> and is drayas bag real? smh shes such a whore im shocked shes on tv with her past



i suppose its real.. if the show can characterize her as stealing basketball men from there woman i think they spend a whole lot on her and knowing she was chris brown ex to so yea


----------



## staceyandhitesh

But yea im sorry i posted those 2 pics.. they turned out to be fake because the  ones i post i know there not fake cause i search them up and im shocked cause its embarrassing for her, a well known actress with fake lvs and real lvs.. eww not a good idea but yea sorry...


----------



## Possum

Re: #2445 Celebrity pic thread:

Jessica Alba's purple scarf is not LV


----------



## DisCo

^Could it be from a few seasons ago?


----------



## lshcat

Holy Kardashian closets! Thanks DisCo you always post the best celeb pics! 

(Noticing lots of fakes posted over there lately yikes   --)


----------



## DisCo

lshcat said:


> Holy Kardashian closets! Thanks DisCo you always post the best celeb pics!
> 
> (Noticing lots of fakes posted over there lately yikes   --)



Awwww thanks Ishcat  I try my best to post the best and latest celeb photos :salute:


----------



## deem0nessa

DisCo said:


> Awwww thanks Ishcat  I try my best to post the best and latest celeb photos :salute:



thank you DisCo! your posts are like my morning cup of coffee!...always enjoyed daily....totally appreciate the time you put into posting for us to see!


----------



## DisCo

deem0nessa said:


> thank you DisCo! your posts are like my morning cup of coffee!...always enjoyed daily....totally appreciate the time you put into posting for us to see!



Awww knowing that they're appreciated makes it all the more fun for me!


----------



## DisCo

Sorry for posting pics of what I thought was an LV scarf....hope the mods will delete the pics for me!


----------



## kathrynch

DisCo said:


> Awww knowing that they're appreciated makes it all the more fun for me!


Yay for the great addition of the Speedy B photos!  Thank you! I love them.


----------



## luvluv

OMG! LOve the Kardashian's closet! Seriously Drooling over here!


----------



## Possum

DisCo said:


> Sorry for posting pics of what I thought was an LV scarf....hope the mods will delete the pics for me!


 
At least it's not a fake - it's simply a non-LV leopard scarf.  But she does happen to own many LV scarves too!!

It's hard not to admire Jessica Alba - she looks great in everything! 

Thanks again for the great pics!!


----------



## sgj99

seeing Khloe K's closet makes me sad ... this person has all the beautiful things because she's famous for being famous, it's so screwed up!


----------



## ilovenicebags

Not all the indian actresss have fake LV's so far I could only see two that were blatant fakes.


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

ilovenicebags said:


> Not all the indian actresss have fake LV's so far I could only see two that were blatant fakes.



Agreed. Let's not overreact.


----------



## DisCo

kathrynch said:


> Yay for the great addition of the Speedy B photos!  Thank you! I love them.



Glad to be of service *kathrynch*!


----------



## DisCo

Possum said:


> At least it's not a fake - it's simply a non-LV leopard scarf.  But *she does happen to own many LV scarves too*!!
> 
> It's hard not to admire Jessica Alba - she looks great in everything!
> 
> Thanks again for the great pics!!



Yes she does! That's why I automatically assumed this was an LV scarf as well LOL


----------



## bugn

Did Farrah Fawcett every carry LV?


----------



## needlv

sgj99 said:


> seeing Khloe K's closet makes me sad ... this person has all the beautiful things because she's famous for being famous, it's so screwed up!


 
So true.  I don't like any of the Kardashians for this reason.  Seriously, what talent or skill do they possess to deserve their fame / wealth??  Any time any of them are on the tv, I change chanels.  If they are on a magazine, I don't buy it.  I'm not supporting this type of "famous for being famous" culture...


----------



## bugn

needlv said:


> So true.  I don't like any of the Kardashians for this reason.  Seriously, what talent or skill do they possess to deserve their fame / wealth??  Any time any of them are on the tv, I change chanels.  If they are on a magazine, I don't buy it.  I'm not supporting this type of "famous for being famous" culture...


I couldn't agree more!!! It seems every time I get sucked into watching an episode of the Kardashians (summer tv, theres never anything on but reality tv) I get so irritated with that mother! She treats her husband horribly. Doesn't have time for her kids unless it involves money or being a busy body.

I am so glad my daughter is grown and I don't have a young daughter idolizing them or wanting to be like them. Ugh!


----------



## deem0nessa

the kardashinans have that deep of a closet because that is their livelihood....their marketable worth is based on how they look/dress and where they are seen....that is their job skill....it is what it is...mom marketed the family...hate it or not she is very successful at it....would I want a closet like that? HELL YEAH...would I want a life where its very critical where success is based on how well you look...HELL NO...


----------



## disoon

Does anyone know where Jessica Alba got her scarf from.  I love that deep purple color...


----------



## asl_bebes

disoon said:


> Does anyone know where Jessica Alba got her scarf from.  I love that deep purple color...



Jessica Alba's scarf is from Coach.  I think it is from last Winter's collection, it also came in brown and grey.   My cousin has all three colors, they are beautiful scarves as well and definitely a lower price range than LV's leopard stoles.


----------



## myu3160

needlv said:


> so true. I don't like any of the kardashians for this reason. Seriously, what talent or skill do they possess to deserve their fame / wealth?? Any time any of them are on the tv, i change chanels. If they are on a magazine, i don't buy it. I'm not supporting this type of "famous for being famous" culture...


 
ita.


----------



## Littlemina_star

Is Lindsay Lohan wearing a monty pm or gm?


----------



## lshcat

Littlemina_star said:


> Is Lindsay Lohan wearing a monty pm or gm?



It's the GM


----------



## viewwing

Anyone know what bag Elisabetta Canalis is carrying in post 2450?


----------



## viewwing

Ahem!!! 

Anyone know what bag Elisabetta Canalis is carrying in post 2450?


----------



## alongfortheride

viewwing said:


> Ahem!!!
> 
> Anyone know what bag Elisabetta Canalis is carrying in post 2450?



lol! I tried to look for you but couldn't find it!


----------



## outtacontrol

Big shout out of *DisCo* for your awesome posts. Thanks for taking the time! I Lurrve the photos that you post!


----------



## outtacontrol

viewwing said:


> Ahem!!!
> 
> Anyone know what bag Elisabetta Canalis is carrying in post 2450?


 
Sorry Viewwing I have no idea what bag that is. I thought at first some kind of MiuMiu, but I'm not sure. Don't you hate it when that happens?


----------



## Lee

Hello everyone. We obviously have members from different countries, backgrounds so even if you express a point of view that is very popular in your culture, it may generate a negative reaction from members of other culture,* so please exercise tact. *


Celebrity thread is for all celebrities, no matter which country they're from but authentic only please. If unsure,please get it authenticated at "authenticate this LV".(shopping section)


If you see fakes or posts you find inappropriate,please report.


----------



## Possum

alongfortheride said:


> lol! I tried to look for you but couldn't find it!


 
Isn't it gorgeous!! I thought it might be Fendi, but I couldn't find it either  

Everyone keep searching!!! lol


----------



## DisCo

outtacontrol said:


> Big shout out of *DisCo* for your awesome posts. Thanks for taking the time! I Lurrve the photos that you post!



Aww thanks outtacontrol!  It's a pleasure


----------



## DisCo

viewwing said:


> Ahem!!!
> 
> Anyone know what bag Elisabetta Canalis is carrying in post 2450?



Made a thread about it on the celeb ID section so hopefully someone can ID it there!


----------



## staceyandhitesh

hey guys sorry about my stupidity eww lol  fresh start but i realize my mistake though am i aloud to post celebrities with fan but the celebs are carring lv's


----------



## lshcat

viewwing said:


> Anyone know what bag Elisabetta Canalis is carrying in post 2450?



Gosh tough one... I tried to look around too. I thought it could have been the little Burberry insignia there on the front, but not quite right. Hmmmmm.


----------



## DisCo

OK Elisabetta Canalis' handbag has just been ID'd...it's the *Roberto Cavalli Diva Bag*

http://store.robertocavalli.com/nav...eason/secondary/c/494/page/1/cod10/45155284IK

Thanks to *majda* who Id'd it at the Celeb section.


----------



## lshcat

viewwing said:


> Ahem!!!
> 
> Anyone know what bag Elisabetta Canalis is carrying in post 2450?





DisCo said:


> OK Elisabetta Canalis' handbag has just been ID'd...it's the *Roberto Cavalli Diva Bag*
> 
> http://store.robertocavalli.com/nav...eason/secondary/c/494/page/1/cod10/45155284IK
> 
> Thanks to *majda* who Id'd it at the Celeb section.




Wow! Nice job - thanks for posting! here is a better shot than what you can see on Elisabetta ---


----------



## viewwing

Wow! Thanks for the info everyone.. the bag is lovely! I wonder what the leather feels like.


----------



## Possum

DisCo said:


> OK Elisabetta Canalis' handbag has just been ID'd...it's the *Roberto Cavalli Diva Bag*
> 
> http://store.robertocavalli.com/nav...eason/secondary/c/494/page/1/cod10/45155284IK
> 
> Thanks to *majda* who Id'd it at the Celeb section.


 

You really are a *Champ* DisCo!! Thanks for your persistence!!


----------



## DisCo

Possum said:


> You really are a *Champ* DisCo!! Thanks for your persistence!!



Aaawww You're welcome Possum!


----------



## OnMyMiNd04

Ajak is so darn cute!


----------



## Alexis168

I think JLH is carrying a Trouville, not a Deauville.  It looks small.


----------



## OnMyMiNd04

Alexis168 said:


> I think JLH is carrying a Trouville, not a Deauville.  It looks small.



I agree, it is a Trouville.


----------



## Ravena

do you think angelina s totally is MM or GM?


----------



## DisCo

^Looks like an MM to me


----------



## CookieLady

I'm so surprised at how the small the Trouville looks!

Thanks for all the photos Disco


----------



## DisCo

^You're welcome CookieLady!


----------



## abbie001

Does anybody know what size speedy kelly kelly , the wrestler has ? the first pic looks like a 30 but the 2nd pic looks like maybe 35 . Thanks


----------



## FreshLilies

Justin Bieber is far from "ghetto"


----------



## FreshLilies

abbie001 said:


> Does anybody know what size speedy kelly kelly , the wrestler has ? the first pic looks like a 30 but the 2nd pic looks like maybe 35 . Thanks



It looks like she has two! Definitely different sizes. Plus the bags themselves look different: the 30 looks a lot newer & crisper.


----------



## abbie001

FreshLilies said:


> It looks like she has two! Definitely different sizes. Plus the bags themselves look different: the 30 looks a lot newer & crisper.


Thanks FreshLilies


----------



## OnMyMiNd04

I love those LVs that Lady Gaga is carrying, but why does she always look like she's in mourning?


----------



## taniherd

OMG!  Jordin Sparks looks great!  
She's such a pretty young lady.


----------



## taniherd

OnMyMiNd04 said:


> I love those LVs that Lady Gaga is carrying, *but why does she always look like she's in mourning?*


 

:giggles:


----------



## Louiebabeee

FreshLilies said:


> Justin Bieber is far from "ghetto"


 
bahaha I saw the picture and though, "He is NOT wearing a hat that says ghetto is he?"    

Why does lindsay lohan look like lady gaga :weird:


----------



## lshcat

I just love how Sophie Monk is openly carrying pepper spray during the day... she's not afraid to say freaks, stay the hell back.  I have that same one but I only pull it out if I'm walking a dark parking lot or something, lol.


----------



## OnMyMiNd04

OMG Natalia has my most favorite LV bag ever... the Duderanch! UGH, I am SO envious of her right now.


----------



## OnMyMiNd04

Wow, Vivica got way too much plastic surgery. She was cute before... and now she is looking like Jocelyn Wildenstein!


----------



## CookieLady

And those pants..... they hurt my eyes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DisCo

OnMyMiNd04 said:


> Wow, Vivica got way too much plastic surgery. She was cute before... and now she is looking like Jocelyn Wildenstein!



LOL I know it looks like she had cheek implants of some sort!



CookieLady said:


> And those pants..... they hurt my eyes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



She needs to hire a stylist ASAP!


----------



## QnBee9

That Delta chick totally creeps me out.  You should not be 26 and dating an 18 year old.


----------



## sammytheMUA

viva looks a hot mess, good lord


----------



## minababe

delta's monogram shawl looks pretty. is it the black lurex one? it has a shimmer on it.


----------



## lshcat

Wow Camilla Belle looks so beautiful!!

http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vu...ir-lvs-pics-only-344348-169.html#post20000681


----------



## Twin Matrix

So few male celebs. xD Is there a separate gallery for that somewhere? Or a website? Looking for inspiration.


----------



## needlv

lshcat said:


> Wow Camilla Belle looks so beautiful!!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vu...ir-lvs-pics-only-344348-169.html#post20000681


 
I agree - that white trench with the epi electric alma is a fabulous combination... even her hair is perfect!


----------



## OnMyMiNd04

Hmm Tabitha's LV does not look authentic to me... anyone else agree?

Camille looks GORGEOUS! 

And Kelly looks so darn cute... LOVE her


----------



## terps08

needlv said:


> I agree - that white trench with the epi electric alma is a fabulous combination... even her hair is perfect!



Agreed!


----------



## LVjudy

Camilla Belle is PERFECTION in that trench w/ the alma!


----------



## Alexis168

Which wallet is Willow Smith carrying?  Looks like a Zippy Wallet, but not sure?  Anyone?


----------



## DisCo

Alexis168 said:


> Which wallet is Willow Smith carrying?  Looks like a Zippy Wallet, but not sure?  Anyone?



Looks like the Mono Zippy to me


----------



## desperatetexan

Camille Grammer seems to be a big fan of Louis Vuitton, she's used several bags throughout the show!


----------



## Xenia_

i agree..
2 diff threads..is just wrong...!
Its a deff NO!
Sorry i dont mean to be disrespectful but it just doesnt make sense...


----------



## venetiakim

jeez Snooki ewww!
she always looks so dirty!


----------



## ac921ol

so yeah 2 different threads, looks horrible, just bad, merge them or start all over. 

I cant see the bags they are talking about with snooki or camille or anyone for that matter.


----------



## ac921ol

so when I want to ask about a bag I see in the celebrity section, I need to come back here and post about it. seems quite pointless and more work then needs to be done. 

so with that said what bad is 

*Liz Leyda Wearing??? *


----------



## viewwing

ac921ol said:


> so when I want to ask about a bag I see in the celebrity section, I need to come back here and post about it. seems quite pointless and more work then needs to be done.
> 
> so with that said what bad is
> 
> *Liz Leyda Wearing??? *



It looks like a siracusa pm.


----------



## chookie

Ganguro = Snooki   LOL!!!

Thanks for the Wikipedia link.


----------



## minababe

loooove the speedy 40 on monica cruz!


----------



## DisCo

ac921ol said:


> so when I want to ask about a bag I see in the celebrity section, I need to come back here and post about it. seems quite pointless and more work then needs to be done.
> 
> so with that said what bad is
> 
> *Liz Leyda Wearing??? *



You know what's pointless? Being RUDE


----------



## Sabella

DisCo said:


> You know what's pointless? Being RUDE


 
*Well said!*


----------



## Addy

Xenia_ said:


> i agree..
> 2 diff threads..is just wrong...!
> Its a deff NO!
> Sorry i dont mean to be disrespectful but it just doesnt make sense...







ac921ol said:


> so yeah 2 different threads, looks horrible, just bad, merge them or start all over.
> 
> I cant see the bags they are talking about with snooki or camille or anyone for that matter.






ac921ol said:


> so when I want to ask about a bag I see in the celebrity section, I need to come back here and post about it. seems quite pointless and more work then needs to be done.
> 
> so with that said what bad is
> 
> *Liz Leyda Wearing??? *




That is how we operate, if you have feedback about how things are done, please feel free to post here: http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback-dropbox/


----------



## Lee

ac921ol said:


> so when I want to ask about a bag I see in the celebrity section, I need to come back here and post about it. seems quite pointless and more work then needs to be done.
> 
> so with that said what bad is
> 
> *Liz Leyda Wearing??? *


Both methods (separate or combined pics and coments) will have its advantages and disadvantages, some will always prefer it one way over  the other. Many prefer to scroll through pics only thread without comments. It takes maybe 10 sec. to post a question? I don't see how that's pointless or inconvenient.


----------



## Lee

OnMyMiNd04 said:


> Hmm *Tabitha's LV does not look authentic to me... anyone else agree?*
> 
> Camille looks GORGEOUS!
> 
> And Kelly looks so darn cute... LOVE her


I agree but not 100% sure.


----------



## OnMyMiNd04

Lee69 said:


> I agree but not 100% sure.



Glad someone sees what I see.  You and I catch them fakes very quickly. Haha we are the fake ! 

The main reason why I think it is fake is because the "vachetta" is all the same color.


----------



## Lee

OnMyMiNd04 said:


> Glad someone sees what I see.  You and I catch them fakes very quickly. Haha we are the fake !
> 
> The main reason why I think it is fake is because the "vachetta" is all the same color.


Lol . Shape is also off. 

Anyway, I enjoy most of the pics, thank you guys for posting all those celeb pics especially *DisCo*!


----------



## sgj99

oh my god ... Snooki just needs to go away!


----------



## DisCo

Lee69 said:


> Lol . Shape is also off.
> 
> Anyway, I enjoy most of the pics, thank you guys for posting all those celeb pics especially *DisCo*!



 

Happy to contribute!


----------



## OnMyMiNd04

DisCo said:


> Happy to contribute!



We LOVE you!


----------



## DisCo

OnMyMiNd04 said:


> We LOVE you!



Awwww


----------



## DamierLover

minababe said:


> loooove the speedy 40 on monica cruz!


 

Agree...love that look! Makes the speedy look very edgy doesn't it!!?


----------



## DamierLover

sgj99 said:


> oh my god ... Snooki just needs to go away!


 
Yes, far...very far away from LV.


----------



## DamierLover

Agree that Disco does a great job...Thanks from me!


----------



## Iduna

sgj99 said:


> oh my god ... Snooki just needs to go away!


 
OMG....agree!


----------



## Iduna

OnMyMiNd04 said:


> We LOVE you!


 
 !!! one of your pictures from Angi made me fall in love with the totally...I bought it one week later


----------



## DisCo

DamierLover said:


> Agree that Disco does a great job...Thanks from me!





Iduna said:


> !!! one of your pictures from Angi made me fall in love with the totally...I bought it one week later



Awww thanks for the sweet words guys!


----------



## minababe

I'm not a fan of paris hilton. But loooooove her bag!!! Stunning!!!!


----------



## bugn

Hmm doesn't Heidi Montag look odd in that photo? Her face looks swollen or something and so does her neck and her breasts look smaller. Do you think she had some reversal surgeries recently?


----------



## sammytheMUA

paris bag looks fake to me


----------



## BunnyliciouS

Paris looks like a real life tanned barbie doll.



bugn said:


> Hmm doesn't Heidi Montag look odd in that photo? Her face looks swollen or something and so does her neck and her breasts look smaller. Do you think she had some reversal surgeries recently?



I thought she looks odd too.
She looks less plastic and her boobs look smaller


----------



## claudis_candy

sammytheMUA said:


> paris bag looks fake to me



are u sure?? why do u think that?


----------



## Phanatical

I'm a little late here but I totally did think Snooks was a ganguro girl at first...I had to blink a few times before I realized it was her! That picture was taken at one of the clubs I go to...thankfully I avoided it that night!


----------



## deepott

Does anyone think snookie looks like a bigger version of posh spice I think she looks like her and I believe Paris Hilton's bag is authentic I know she has carried fake bags before but I think this one is real.


----------



## Fairy-bag

Angelina looks beautiful, can someone ID her shoes? TIA


----------



## birkin girl

Does anyone know what bag Nicole Ritchie is wearing ? she has a red dress on...!


----------



## thewave1969

Regarding post 2558, I think Uma looks wonderful!


----------



## Alexis168

I soooooooo love that Damier Ebene Artsy on the Indian actress.


----------



## KatsBags

Alexis168 said:


> I soooooooo love that Damier Ebene Artsy on the Indian actress.



Me, too! I think my heart skipped a beat when I saw it


----------



## KatsBags

I'm watching Pan Am right now and opened the pic thread to see Christina Ricci with a Neo Cabby... she looks fab!


----------



## candy heart

Emma Stone looks amazing on the cover of Elle...


----------



## DisCo

I'm so out of the loop....there's a Damier Ebene Artsy???


----------



## jmaemonte

^^I know!  Is that a special order??


----------



## clp moo em

^^^^^ I also stopped by to ask the same DisCo and jmaemonte it has to be SO or the only other explination is that it would be a fake  i know of the Azur Artsy coming soon but not Ebene


----------



## znzngo

Oh my goodness...I'm at awe when I saw that Ebene Artsy. Is that a special order???  It looks Gorgeous and I definitely would prefer it in Ebene than Azur!


----------



## sweetnikki_6

Christina Ricci's neo cabby looks great on her.  Totally fits her style.


----------



## lovethe1urwith

znzngo said:


> Oh my goodness...I'm at awe when I saw that Ebene Artsy. Is that a special order??? It looks Gorgeous and I definitely would prefer it in Ebene than Azur!


 
*It has to be a fake.  This has been an ongoing problem with the pictures of the Indian actresses posted on TPF.*


----------



## staceyandhitesh

idk if its fake or not but i really love it to... if it is fake then they need to make it cause i would really buy something like that


----------



## staceyandhitesh

lovethe1urwith said:


> *It has to be a fake.  This has been an ongoing problem with the pictures of the Indian actresses posted on TPF.*



and not only indian... its been happening with other celebrities!! and i hope its not fake cause she has soo many Hermes birkin bags that are real and it would be embarrassing for her!! ehh oh well i love the purse though


----------



## heychar

If that Damier Ebene Artsy is the real deal I want it!


----------



## znzngo

lovethe1urwith said:


> *It has to be a fake.  This has been an ongoing problem with the pictures of the Indian actresses posted on TPF.*


EEEK!!!! that would be ashamed...This site has a NO FAKE posting policy so maybe it's a special order  
I must say though, It's nice to see what the Artsy looks like in Damier Ebene it really got me excited!!!


----------



## LeahLVoes

There is no proof that this bag is fake, it could be a SO!


----------



## staceyandhitesh

im confused anyone could get that as a SO


----------



## x_TaNgErInE_x

lovethe1urwith said:


> *It has to be a fake. This has been an ongoing problem with the pictures of the Indian actresses posted on TPF.*


 
If you go back a couple of pages you'll see the quote from below and others also suspecting that Tabitha's bag may be a fake. It's not only Indian actresses but it's unfortunate that you feel the need to single out indian celebrities  There are enough other celebrities with fakes for your comment to be unjustified. Plus it is possible as others said for this one to be a SO



OnMyMiNd04 said:


> Hmm Tabitha's LV does not look authentic to me... anyone else agree?
> 
> Camille looks GORGEOUS!
> 
> And Kelly looks so darn cute... LOVE her


----------



## Newlvlove

does anyone know when did LV stop taking special orders?


----------



## ilovenicebags

x_TaNgErInE_x said:


> If you go back a couple of pages you'll see the quote from below and others also suspecting that Tabitha's bag may be a fake. It's not only Indian actresses but it's unfortunate that you feel the need to single out indian celebrities  There are enough other celebrities with fakes for your comment to be unjustified. Plus it is possible as others said for this one to be a SO


----------



## lovethe1urwith

x_TaNgErInE_x said:


> If you go back a couple of pages you'll see the quote from below and others also suspecting that Tabitha's bag may be a fake. It's not only Indian actresses but it's unfortunate that you feel the need to single out indian celebrities  There are enough other celebrities with fakes for your comment to be unjustified. Plus it is possible as others said for this one to be a SO


 

*I'm tired of being jumped upon because I refer to Indian actresses as Indian actresses.  What do you want me to call them?  They aren't American actresses.  They aren't French actresses.  They are actresses from India. The last few months many "Indian actresses" have been shown with fake LV and it was all over this thread.  I'm not talking 1 or 2, but several.  People, myself included, were tired of these postings of fake LV on celebrities from India, and it was taken care of.  Now it appears to have surfaced again.  I think the "other actresses" who carried fake and were pictured have been discussed enough.  I apologize if I offend you, but I'm still not understanding why referring to an actress from India as an Indian actress is offensive.*


----------



## Newlvlove

lovethe1urwith said:


> *I'm tired of being jumped upon because I refer to Indian actresses as Indian actresses.  What do you want me to call them?  They aren't American actresses.  They aren't French actresses.  They are actresses from India. The last few months many "Indian actresses" have been shown with fake LV and it was all over this thread.  I'm not talking 1 or 2, but several.  People, myself included, were tired of these postings of fake LV on celebrities from India, and it was taken care of.  Now it appears to have surfaced again.  I think the "other actresses" who carried fake and were pictured have been discussed enough.  I apologize if I offend you, but I'm still not understanding why referring to an actress from India as an Indian actress is offensive.*



I dont think it is offensive at all. Like I am egyptian so when I talk about celebrities from Egypt I refer to them as Egyptian actresses which they are proud to be, if they are carrying fake bags then shame on them not on any Egyptian.


----------



## lovethe1urwith

Newlvlove said:


> I dont think it is offensive at all. Like I am egyptian so when I talk about celebrities from Egypt I refer to them as Egyptian actresses which they are proud to be, if they are carrying fake bags then shame on them not on any Egyptian.


 
*Thank you for understanding.  In no way was I trying to offend Indians (that is what you call people from India or people of India heritage, correct?).  It's just been an ongoing problem for a few months of many pictures of Indian actresses carrying fake LV.  It was a reference term so that the reader would understand which actresses I was referring to.  None of them are familiar to me so I can't reference them by name.  And not too many people would know who I was talking about if I did.*


----------



## Newlvlove

oh honey I totally understand what you are talking about please relax and don&#8217;t let this bother you.
If people don&#8217;t understand that then it is their problem. You don&#8217;t worry about it.


----------



## staceyandhitesh

lovethe1urwith said:


> *I'm tired of being jumped upon because I refer to Indian actresses as Indian actresses.  What do you want me to call them?  They aren't American actresses.  They aren't French actresses.  They are actresses from India. The last few months many "Indian actresses" have been shown with fake LV and it was all over this thread.  I'm not talking 1 or 2, but several.  People, myself included, were tired of these postings of fake LV on celebrities from India, and it was taken care of.  Now it appears to have surfaced again.  I think the "other actresses" who carried fake and were pictured have been discussed enough.  I apologize if I offend you, but I'm still not understanding why referring to an actress from India as an Indian actress is offensive.*



im sorry i dont mean to post fakes but idk if it is cause u seem to say its fake and many other say its real but i have to agree if there indian then there indian actress.. i dont take an offense to that i agree if its like a jamican actress i would say the jamican actresses but what she ment to say is that its not only indian yea these days i might have posted celebs with fake but there are many more people do so pinpointing that and bringing up that makes no sense... it is what it is...but back to that i agree i think what u said was not wrong..


----------



## ilovenicebags

:back2topic:


----------



## staceyandhitesh

can someone please find out if its real!! i really like it!!


----------



## itsonly4me

OnMyMiNd04 said:


> Hmm Tabitha's LV does not look authentic to me... anyone else agree?
> 
> Camille looks GORGEOUS!
> 
> And Kelly looks so darn cute... LOVE her





I would say its definitely fake.

Also... what is this supposed to be?

http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vu...ir-lvs-pics-only-344348-171.html#post20100343


----------



## Possum

Aren't those Artsys in Empreinte & damier ebene just gorgeous


----------



## bugn

When I bought my Artsy on Sunday I even asked if I could get it in the Damier ebene and the answer was no. And what about in the future and the answer was still a no. I don't think its real either.


----------



## Possum

bugn said:


> When I bought my Artsy on Sunday I even asked if I could get it in the Damier ebene and the answer was no. And what about in the future and the answer was still a no. I don't think its real either.


 
It's probably a "Special Order"


----------



## clp moo em

itsonly4me said:


> I would say its definitely fake.
> 
> Also... what is this supposed to be?
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vu...ir-lvs-pics-only-344348-171.html#post20100343




Are you refering to Nicole Richie? if so that is from the cruise 2012 ADs Link below

[url]http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton-reference-library/latest-news-cruise-2012-womens-lv-collection-687840.html[/url]


----------



## znzngo

lovethe1urwith said:


> *I'm tired of being jumped upon because I refer to Indian actresses as Indian actresses.  What do you want me to call them?  They aren't American actresses.  They aren't French actresses.  They are actresses from India. The last few months many "Indian actresses" have been shown with fake LV and it was all over this thread.  I'm not talking 1 or 2, but several.  People, myself included, were tired of these postings of fake LV on celebrities from India, and it was taken care of.  Now it appears to have surfaced again.  I think the "other actresses" who carried fake and were pictured have been discussed enough.  I apologize if I offend you, but I'm still not understanding why referring to an actress from India as an Indian actress is offensive.*


I don't think it's offensive either. I'm part filipino and when I see filipino celebrities I refer to them as such!
I think if unsure, do your homework first or post in identify this LV or something before posting. JMO


----------



## lshcat

znzngo said:


> I don't think it's offensive either. I'm part filipino and when I see filipino celebrities I refer to them as such!
> _*I think if unsure, do your homework first or post in identify this LV or something before posting. JMO*_



AGREED! I pleaded the same exact thing when this all went down before too. I thought we went through this already, I seriously can't even believe things are still being freely posted that have questionable authenticity. The celebrity reference thread is no place for that. I think they should be posted in the "identify this LV" _*first*_.


----------



## charleston-mom

lshcat said:


> AGREED! I pleaded the same exact thing when this all went down before too. I thought we went through this already, I seriously can't even believe things are still being freely posted that have questionable authenticity. The celebrity reference thread is no place for that. I think they should be posted in the "identify this LV" _*first*_.


 
I agree - I actually just block the person who is guilty of posting so many actresses with fake bags, and then I don't have to look at them at all.  But I agree 100%.  Let's stop with the postings of obviously fake bags.  This is supposed to be "Celebrities and their LVs," not "Celebritise and their counterfeit, fake bags."


----------



## x_TaNgErInE_x

I agree that fakes shouldn't be posted here, I'm completely against fakes. I also, have no problem with Indian celebrities being refered to as Indian. 



But I do have a problem with comments which say "It has to be a fake" because it's an indian celebrity picture. It paints a picture that all indian celebrities carry fakes. 

Using the example of Tabitha, people refered to her by name and didn't generalize her whole race to be carrying fakes. I'm sure there have been other celebrities posted carrying fakes in the past but I'm pretty sure there were also never any comments generalizing Hollywood actresses to carry fakes either. All I'm trying to say is that is a pretty big generalization. There are a lot of Indian Celebrities/people and many do not carry fakes. 





lovethe1urwith said:


> Thank you for understanding. In no way was I trying to offend Indians (that is what you call people from India or people of India heritage, correct?). It's just been an ongoing problem for a few months of many pictures of Indian actresses carrying fake LV. It was a reference term so that the reader would understand which actresses I was referring to. None of them are familiar to me so I can't reference them by name. And not too many people would know who I was talking about if I did.





The person's name was listed above the picture. I myself don't know who Tabitha is but I didn't refer to her by her race because had I, how would anyone have known which specific picture I was refering to. I could have been refering to a almost any of pictures in that thread. Which is exactly what your comment is doing, it could mean that all the pictures of Indian Celebrities are of them carrying fakes



I'm not trying to offend anyone either and I apologize if I did, I just think it's inappropriate to generalize any race in this way.


----------



## lshcat

x_TaNgErInE_x said:


> I agree that fakes shouldn't be posted here, I'm completely against fakes. I also, have no problem with Indian celebrities being refered to as Indian.
> 
> But I do have a problem with comments which say "It has to be a fake" because it's an indian celebrity picture. It paints a picture that all indian celebrities carry fakes.
> 
> Using the example of Tabitha, people refered to her by name and didn't generalize her whole race to be carrying fakes. I'm sure there have been other celebrities posted carrying fakes in the past but I'm pretty sure there were also never any comments generalizing Hollywood actresses to carry fakes either. All I'm trying to say is that is a pretty big generalization. There are a lot of Indian Celebrities/people and many do not carry fakes.
> 
> 
> The person's name was listed above the picture. I myself don't know who Tabitha is but I didn't refer to her by her race because had I, how would anyone have known which specific picture I was refering to. I could have been refering to a almost any of pictures in that thread. Which is exactly what your comment is doing, it could mean that all the pictures of Indian Celebrities are of them carrying fakes
> 
> 
> I'm not trying to offend anyone either and I apologize if I did, I just think it's inappropriate to generalize any race in this way.




Oh for goodness sakes.  No one said anything has to be fake because it's on an Indian actress. That poster just was describing that there have been many fakes posted within the various Indian actresses photos. That was a good way to describe it and unfortunately there have been relatively high numbers of fakes in those photos versus other photos posted by other members in recent months...  but since that description is causing some "defensiveness"... I suppose the posters here could also just refer to them another way and stop tip toeing... and simply say that quite a few of TPF member staceyandhitesh's pics are the ones that have not been authenticated. And she posts quite a few with open admissions that she does not know if they are real. So let's just ask her again to please authenticate her photos in general. Before posting in the celebrity reference thread. I think past repliers were trying to be nice and describe the questionable photos instead of the questionable poster. So I think it's fair to just ask staceyandhitesh to not post fakes and if there is ANY doubt, post them first for authentication / identification.


----------



## charleston-mom

I also see nothing offensive either about mentioning that a lot of the posts showing up with Indian actresses are where they are carrying fakes.  Frankly, it's the fault of the person posting, where they pictures shouldn't be posted since they are fake.  But I saw nothing offensive in mentioning it.  I was born in India and have the utmost respect for their Bollywood industry.  That said, I don't love seeing fakes being posted over and over again.  I just think if we had people just being a little more careful what pictures they post, it wouldn't be a problem.  I agree with the above post - though.  This is primarily one poster that is posting many many pictures of fakes and that's what has people a tad irritated.

It is frustrating having to block a particular member solely so as not to see fakes over and over again, because it makes the thread hard to read.  Perhaps if enough people speak up, that member could authenticate pictures first?  It would be a nice courtesy to the people who really enjoy this thread.


----------



## staceyandhitesh

lshcat said:


> Oh for goodness sakes.  No one said anything has to be fake because it's on an Indian actress. That poster just was describing that there have been many fakes posted within the various Indian actresses photos. That was a good way to describe it and unfortunately there have been relatively high numbers of fakes in those photos versus other photos posted by other members in recent months...  but since that description is causing some "defensiveness"... I suppose the posters here could also just refer to them another way and stop tip toeing... and simply say that quite a few of TPF member staceyandhitesh's pics are the ones that have not been authenticated. And she posts quite a few with open admissions that she does not know if they are real. So let's just ask her again to please authenticate her photos in general. Before posting in the celebrity reference thread. I think past repliers were trying to be nice and describe the questionable photos instead of the questionable poster. So I think it's fair to just ask staceyandhitesh to not post fakes and if there is ANY doubt, post them first for authentication / identification.


no guys i agree with you... im sorry i just dont know all the lv desgines and names.. i just buy what ever stands out to me and idk any names and all but im sorrry if i posted couple fake.. for the ones im not sure i will sure find out if there real and then post... sorry guys... i dont mean to ruin this thread but at the same time most of my post are real.. i have posted about 6o r 7 fakes or more but i posted alottttt of real ones to but thank you guys for telling me its fake.. but i will like it if u guys dont show some negativity and be rude cause at the same time im a human being, i intend on making small mistakes like that..  i know u guys dont like it but u guys shouldnt say that i block her cause she posts fake... i post fake by accidents and not all of my posts are fake... so i would just like that and i still have no problem with anyone and i wont cause its my mistake but it just really hurts reading those post about me... im sorry guys  ............


----------



## ilovenicebags

When in doubt post in Identify this LV thread. Case Closed. Now :back2topic: please!


----------



## Lee

staceyandhitesh said:


> no guys i agree with you... im sorry i just dont know all the lv desgines and names.. i just buy what ever stands out to me and idk any names and all but im sorrry if i posted couple fake.. for the ones im not sure i will sure find out if there real and then post... sorry guys... i dont mean to ruin this thread but at the same time most of my post are real.. i have posted about 6o r 7 fakes or more but i posted alottttt of real ones to but thank you guys for telling me its fake.. but i will like it if u guys dont show some negativity and be rude cause at the same time im a human being, i intend on making small mistakes like that..  i know u guys dont like it but u guys shouldnt say that i block her cause she posts fake... i post fake by accidents and not all of my posts are fake... so i would just like that and i still have no problem with anyone and i wont cause its my mistake but it just really hurts reading those post about me... im sorry guys  ............


Hi! Please don't feel discouraged. If unsure,post it in "Identify this LV",we're happy to check, it's a shame these celebrities (not just Indian) are carrying fakes.  




Also, I would appreciate it if you guys could pm members who you think might have posted pics of fake or report the post instead of questioning the OP in public.


----------



## charleston-mom

Agreed - back to topic!  I think we're all on board.  I'm sorry if I ruffled anyone's feelings - didn't mean to.  Thanks Lee!


----------



## specme

charleston-mom said:


> Agreed - back to topic!  I think we're all on board.  I'm sorry if I ruffled anyone's feelings - didn't mean to.  Thanks Lee!



I think we need a " like" button ( like on Facebook ) if we like/ agree with someone's post. 
I read your  original post about Indian Actresses and I didn't think you were rude or offensive ! 
P.S. You have great taste in bags !!!


----------



## PinkCapulet

Who wears short shorts!? Nick Does!!! 





boyoverboard said:


> Nick Jonas with his Andrei.


----------



## blazedog

What bag is this. It looks somewhat like the Mahina Cirrus but there is a long strap that doesn't come with the Cirrus. TIA


----------



## ck2802

^^ That is the Mahina Stellar.


----------



## rupz

someone tell me that is NOT elizabeth olsen. It does not look like her!


----------



## rupz

Man! I got mixed up. the twins are ashley and MK. oops! my bad!


----------



## joyceluvsbags

blazedog said:


> What bag is this. It looks somewhat like the Mahina Cirrus but there is a long strap that doesn't come with the Cirrus. TIA



I wonder if that is the pm or gm? The Gm is on its way to MEEEEE


----------



## alopez3289

blazedog said:


> What bag is this. It looks somewhat like the Mahina Cirrus but there is a long strap that doesn't come with the Cirrus. TIA



I think the long strap that you're seeing is actually the glare on the car bumper


----------



## heychar

I think that's Toni Braxton youngest sister with the Empriente Artsy!


----------



## DisCo

heychar said:


> I think that's Toni Braxton youngest sister with the Empriente Artsy!



LOL knew it! They look alike.


----------



## Phanatical

Anna Dello Russo's knees terrify me. They always look like they're melting! Or is it just me?!


----------



## ck2802

blazedog said:


> What bag is this. It looks somewhat like the Mahina Cirrus but there is a long strap that doesn't come with the Cirrus. TIA



As I said in my previous post that is a Mahina Stellar not a Cirrus. I believe it is the GM size. The Stellar has a long strap as well as handles & is quite similar to the Palermo. 

I know because I am dying to get one but will have to wait until next year.


----------



## blazedog

ck2802 said:


> As I said in my previous post that is a Mahina Stellar not a Cirrus. I believe it is the GM size. The Stellar has a long strap as well as handles & is quite similar to the Palermo.
> 
> I know because I am dying to get one but will have to wait until next year.



Yes thanks all of you - obvious to me now  that it's not the Cirrus since that bag has the fastening with the clasp that goes over the top. For some reason the strap threw me as well as the shape and size of the bag.


----------



## CanadianN

DisCo said:


> Danii Minogue (don't know what LV she's carrying though)



Don't know if anyone has responded. This is a twin pouch and it looks like it's a GM.


----------



## LeahLVoes

Thats not an epi speedy.... its not even a louis Vuitton... :-/


----------



## marygin

OMG!Are you sure??I will delete those pics immediately!!I read on The fashion forum it was an epi speedy


----------



## LeahLVoes

marygin said:


> OMG!Are you sure??I will delete those pics immediately!!I read on The fashion forum it was an epi speedy


 

I am sure because I was just browsing thro the epi pieces on there website and it looks a lot different. Sorry. 

I hope this didnt came up rude.


----------



## deepott

I agree this is not an epi speedy I have one in black and it is not even close.


----------



## LeahLVoes

And I think the "azur speedy" is off in post #2607. It looks not really authentic to me.

Maybe someone could double check that.


----------



## lshcat

DennisLVoes said:


> And I think the "azur speedy" is off in post #2607. It looks not really authentic to me.
> 
> Maybe someone could double check that.




I looked as well, fake.


----------



## LeahLVoes

lshcat said:


> I looked as well, fake.



And to me it looks like a monster fake... It so embarrassing who would take it out and he photographed with it. I would rather carry something less expensive then a fake...


----------



## thewave1969

DennisLVoes said:


> And I think the "azur speedy" is off in post #2607. It looks not really authentic to me.
> 
> Maybe someone could double check that.


 Yes, I also thought the speedy doesn't look authentic...


----------



## lshcat

DennisLVoes said:


> And to me it looks like a monster fake... It so embarrassing who would take it out and he photographed with it. I would rather carry something less expensive then a fake...



Agreed, and the woman is supposedly some celebrity fashion designer? Look at her!?? Yea right.


----------



## marygin

DennisLVoes said:


> I am sure because I was just browsing thro the epi pieces on there website and it looks a lot different. Sorry.
> 
> I hope this didnt came up rude.



No,absolutely not!thanks!I didn't want to post a fake intentionally,but I'm not a lv expert,I read it in a forum!oh shame on me!


----------



## marygin

Please someone delete those pics with a non epi speedy?


----------



## boyoverboard

thewave1969 said:


> Yes, I also thought the speedy doesn't look authentic...



I thought the same thing...


----------



## Iduna

boyoverboard said:


> I thought the same thing...


 
me too!


----------



## charleston-mom

DennisLVoes said:


> And I think the "azur speedy" is off in post #2607. It looks not really authentic to me.
> 
> Maybe someone could double check that.



I do wish people would stop posting pictures of people with fake bags in this thread.  Maybe the poster could get them authenticated first. I know that's been suggested by several people.


----------



## charleston-mom

I do understand if someone isn't really familiar with LV bags they can get confused though, but the authenticate this thread is great for that and they are wonderful about helping.


----------



## staceyandhitesh

omg i goofed up agian but this time i thought it was a azur speedy omg i agree please delete it cause i got a personal msg sayings its fake when i did not choose to see if its real cause i thought the speedy was real.OMG PLEASE DELETE.. i didnt mean to goof up again ( shame on these actresses and people im finding.... its embarrassing as crap


----------



## staceyandhitesh

hey guys i just posted a report on the pic.. omg im getting embarrassed so much on the forum ewww.. and i even tried to authentic some but i thought this was obvious... omg these celebs are embarrassing me.....................


----------



## staceyandhitesh

what clutch is this


----------



## boyoverboard

What sort of fashion designer carries a fake handbag? Bizarre.


----------



## staceyandhitesh

idk but i got mad cause iv been posting fakes so i reported the post right away


----------



## muranogrl

I don't know who any of these Indian "celebrities" are and they seem to carry allot of fakes. What kind of fashion designer carries a fake designer bag?


----------



## staceyandhitesh

muranogrl said:


> I don't know who any of these Indian "celebrities" are and they seem to carry allot of fakes. What kind of fashion designer carries a fake designer bag?



if you dont "know" them then you can "google" them and u will find out who they are.


----------



## Elle.Queue

muranogrl said:


> I don't know who any of these Indian "celebrities" are and they seem to carry allot of fakes. What kind of fashion designer carries a fake designer bag?


 


staceyandhitesh said:


> if you dont "know" them then you can "google" them and u will find out who they are.


 
I must admit I had to Google to find out who Lily Cole is...


----------



## BunnyliciouS

That Jolie's gold clutch with a chain bracelet attached is HOT


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

^^ i agree


----------



## LeahLVoes

I hope this does no come up rude or offensive but I would like to see celebrities not random people attending LV store-openning... There are a few celebs but the majority are just ______! Not known.


----------



## DisCo

DennisLVoes said:


> I hope this does no come up rude or offensive but I would like to see celebrities not random people attending LV store-openning... There are a few celebs but the majority are just ______! Not known.



These are celebs just not celebs you know 

And just SO YOU KNOW...we post pics here not only for your own benefit..but for EVERYONE to enjoy including us posters and there isn't ANY RULE that says we should only post pics of known celebs.  Please see the history of this thread and tell me if there are strict rules about this.  

CAN EVERYONE HERE JUST LIGHTEN UP??? This sub-forum is to me officially, the nastiest in tPF sadly.

And DennisLVoes --- please post a list of such rules mandated by tPF here so we'll know....or are all these rules just in your head?

ETA: and I can understand the animosity that ensues when a fake bag was accidentally posted..but when "RANDOM PEOPLE" are posted there's still animosity??  C'MON!! I think there's a fine line between principle and ARROGANCE.


----------



## Elle.Queue

DisCo said:


> These are celebs just not celebs you know
> 
> And just SO YOU KNOW...we post pics here not only for your own benefit..but for EVERYONE to enjoy including us posters and there isn't ANY RULE that says we should only post pics of known celebs. Please see the history of this thread and tell me if there are strict rules about this.
> 
> CAN EVERYONE HERE JUST LIGHTEN UP??? This sub-forum is to me officially, the nastiest in tPF sadly.
> 
> And DennisLVoes --- please post a list of such rules mandated by tPF here so we'll know....or are all these rules just in your head?
> 
> ETA: and I can understand the animosity that ensues when a fake bag was accidentally posted..but when "RANDOM PEOPLE" are posted there's still animosity?? C'MON!! I think there's a fine line between principle and ARROGANCE.


----------



## LeahLVoes

DisCo said:


> These are celebs just not celebs you know
> 
> And just SO YOU KNOW...we post pics here not only for your own benefit..but for EVERYONE to enjoy including us posters and there isn't ANY RULE that says we should only post pics of known celebs.  Please see the history of this thread and tell me if there are strict rules about this.
> 
> CAN EVERYONE HERE JUST LIGHTEN UP??? This sub-forum is to me officially, the nastiest in tPF sadly.
> 
> And DennisLVoes --- please post a list of such rules mandated by tPF here so we'll know....or are all these rules just in your head?
> 
> ETA: and I can understand the animosity that ensues when a fake bag was accidentally posted..but when "RANDOM PEOPLE" are posted there's still animosity??  C'MON!! I think there's a fine line between principle and ARROGANCE.



Well fine. I know some of them are models and socialites... But that does. Of make them a celebrity. Anyway I dont care enough so what ever... Thanks for that "letter".

Sorry if you felt like I gave you attitude that's not what I wanted. I am sorry for that.


----------



## blazedog

Speaking only for myself, I am always happy to see photos of the Vuitton bags worn even if I don't know who the people are. Sometimes the photos from blogs like stockholmstyle or sartorialist are fabulous and give me a better idea of how a bag actually looks in person if I've only seen pictures of the bag. With all respect to people's "personal" photos, there are often terrible photos - dark, out of focus, weird angles and so I really love looking at pictures that are great pictures - I don't know where else they would go.


----------



## sisoula

blazedog said:


> Speaking only for myself, I am always happy to see photos of the Vuitton bags worn even if I don't know who the people are. Sometimes the photos from blogs like stockholmstyle or sartorialist are fabulous and give me a better idea of how a bag actually looks in person if I've only seen pictures of the bag. With all respect to people's "personal" photos, there are often terrible photos - dark, out of focus, weird angles and so I really love looking at pictures that are great pictures - I don't know where else they would go.




i agree


----------



## boyoverboard

^ I too have no issues whatsoever with looking at pictures of celebrities who are lesser known - I understand that some British celebrities that I might see carrying LV are not known elsewhere in the world, and of course there will be celebrities in other parts of the world that I have never heard of. If they're carrying LV, their pictures belong in the Celebs and their LVs thread. I just have no interest in looking at fake LVs all over the place. If I wanted to see that I'd be on a replica forum...


----------



## staceyandhitesh

DisCo said:


> These are celebs just not celebs you know
> 
> And just SO YOU KNOW...we post pics here not only for your own benefit..but for EVERYONE to enjoy including us posters and there isn't ANY RULE that says we should only post pics of known celebs.  Please see the history of this thread and tell me if there are strict rules about this.
> 
> CAN EVERYONE HERE JUST LIGHTEN UP??? This sub-forum is to me officially, the nastiest in tPF sadly.
> 
> And DennisLVoes --- please post a list of such rules mandated by tPF here so we'll know....or are all these rules just in your head?
> 
> ETA: and I can understand the animosity that ensues when a fake bag was accidentally posted..but when "RANDOM PEOPLE" are posted there's still animosity??  C'MON!! I think there's a fine line between principle and ARROGANCE.



i totally agree celebs are celebs in where they come from so people who dont know them its hard to comprehend with them but i dont think she was being mean i guess she just wanted names then she knows who they are cause u was looking back at my old old posts and theres alot of names i never posted but i guess i should cause there really popular and people would know them but oh well... we should still enjoy the purses.. there cute to look at on any person


----------



## lshcat

blazedog said:


> Speaking only for myself, I am always happy to see photos of the Vuitton bags worn even if I don't know who the people are. Sometimes the photos from blogs like stockholmstyle or sartorialist are fabulous and give me a better idea of how a bag actually looks in person if I've only seen pictures of the bag. With all respect to people's "personal" photos, there are often terrible photos - dark, out of focus, weird angles and so I really love looking at pictures that are great pictures - I don't know where else they would go.




EXACTLY oh my goodness I don't care if the "celebs" are socialites, friends of celebs, famous only in the business world, or famous only in their own minds as long as they are good pictures which helps to see a bag in person and out and about in action! It's helpful and interesting to see AUTHENTIC LV's pictured. DisCo is an integral part of the photos thread, you keep doin' what you're doin'!! 

Complaining about the kinds of people or the level of their celebrity in the other thread (when they are carrying authentic bags) is not necessary. It's the cringe-worthy repeated fakes posted that neeeeeeeeed to be stopped.


----------



## geminezmarie

^^ 
Exactly!

Cheryl Burke's Mahina is my new love.  No idea who she is.  Don't care.  Just love seeing the bags dressed up, down & all around.


----------



## charleston-mom

lshcat said:


> EXACTLY oh my goodness I don't care if the "celebs" are socialites, friends of celebs, famous only in the business world, or famous only in their own minds as long as they are good pictures which helps to see a bag in person and out and about in action! It's helpful and interesting to see AUTHENTIC LV's pictured.
> 
> Complaining about the kinds of people or the level of their celebrity in the other thread (when they are carrying authentic bags) is not necessary. It's the cringe-worthy repeated fakes posted that neeeeeeeeed to be stopped.



I also don't care who the people are because I love looking at authentic bags, but I wholeheartedly agree with this!!! I dont think anyone is really enjoying seeing so many fakes posted. I don't remember this used to be an issue. This thread used to be so much more fun when it was just Paris Hilton carrying her one fake. Ha ha!  

Seriously though, it seems like it is like it's several times on every page now. Before it was few and very far between. Hopefully, they can be posted on the fakes thread so this can go back to being celebrities with LV bags.


----------



## blazedog

Stepping gingerly in again, I am sure that no one is deliberately posting fake bags. I don't think people should feel that they need to be authenticators in order to post what they assume is a Vuitton bag.

If someone posts a bag that is questionable, why not just handle it by PM'ing a mod instead of posting. I'm somewhat familiar with Vuitton but I certainly don't feel qualified to authenticate a bag from a photo. No one is relying on any posts to make any kind of decision so I think a replica bag being posted is not an emergency - unless someone is spamming the thread with lots and lots of fake bags deliberately - which I don't think ANYONE was doing.


----------



## alongfortheride

Just browsing on here thought I'd add my 2 cents. ^ Good idea. True, of course no one is deliberately posting replicas but we also need to learn to not repeat history time and time again. There is a certain crowd/subset of celebrities posted who seem to not really care about the designer "brand" Vuitton, and blatant fakes/authentic are interchanged way too freely. So at some point they should be knocked down to not being represented here anymore. Unless it's done with extra caution/care. Just my opinion since so many TPF'ers are getting too annoyed. The integrity of the thread has gone down and I know there are fewer visits to it now. I don't watch the photos thread too much anymore but I agree I guess the best course of action at this point is to stop beating a very dead horse here and to simply keep reporting the posts to the moderators. And do our best to contribute more in order to keep the thread of high quality & relevant for everyone.


----------



## staceyandhitesh

blazedog said:


> Stepping gingerly in again, I am sure that no one is deliberately posting fake bags. I don't think people should feel that they need to be authenticators in order to post what they assume is a Vuitton bag.
> 
> If someone posts a bag that is questionable, why not just handle it by PM'ing a mod instead of posting. I'm somewhat familiar with Vuitton but I certainly don't feel qualified to authenticate a bag from a photo. No one is relying on any posts to make any kind of decision so I think a replica bag being posted is not an emergency - unless someone is spamming the thread with lots and lots of fake bags deliberately - which I don't think ANYONE was doing.



thank you so much... i agree with you thank you!!


----------



## fnrthngsnlif

blazedog said:


> Stepping gingerly in again, I am sure that no one is deliberately posting fake bags. I don't think people should feel that they need to be authenticators in order to post what they assume is a Vuitton bag.
> 
> If someone posts a bag that is questionable, why not just handle it by PM'ing a mod instead of posting. I'm somewhat familiar with Vuitton but I certainly don't feel qualified to authenticate a bag from a photo. No one is relying on any posts to make any kind of decision so I think a replica bag being posted is not an emergency - unless someone is spamming the thread with lots and lots of fake bags deliberately - which I don't think ANYONE was doing.



I totally agree. Very well said


----------



## DebbieAnn

geminezmarie said:


> ^^
> Exactly!
> 
> Cheryl Burke's Mahina is my new love.  No idea who she is.  Don't care.  Just love seeing the bags dressed up, down & all around.


 

*Dancing With The Stars*


----------



## jujubexlove

Goshhh Jolie's lockit clutch is fab!


----------



## lshcat

BunnyliciouS said:


> That Jolie's gold clutch with a chain bracelet attached is HOT





jujubexlove said:


> Goshhh Jolie's lockit clutch is fab!



I agree absolutely stunning!! Up close you can really see the "luxury".


----------



## shalomjude

Disco .. thanks for posting all the opening photos .. I love seeing all the RTW in action. I also LOVE the cruise outfit .. wish there was more info on that clutch


----------



## DisCo

shalomjude said:


> Disco .. thanks for posting all the opening photos .. I love seeing all the RTW in action. I also LOVE the cruise outfit .. wish there was more info on that clutch



You're welcome *shalomjude*! I think I have more of photos from that event that I'll be posting very soon


----------



## boyoverboard

DisCo, I always meant to ask - where do you find all the celeb pics? I really enjoy your contributions to the thread, it's always one of the first places I go when I come to tPF and there are always loads of new pics from you! Are they all just photos of celebs you've seen while browsing online and spotted that they're carrying LV or do you get them from somewhere specific?


----------



## lovethe1urwith

boyoverboard said:


> DisCo, I always meant to ask - where do you find all the celeb pics? I really enjoy your contributions to the thread, it's always one of the first places I go when I come to tPF and there are always loads of new pics from you! Are they all just photos of celebs you've seen while browsing online and spotted that they're carrying LV or do you get them from somewhere specific?


*
I love your pictures, too, Disco~!*


----------



## x_TaNgErInE_x

I personally don't mind seeing bags from lesser known celebrities and celebrities from other parts of the world but I do agree that they should be authentic. I apologize to the people I've offended in the past (esp lovethe1urwith) but I think I was more angry about it being made to seem that it's the norm for indians to carry fakes, and I'm kind of starting to realize why. Because I'm even finding myself wondering these days if the pictures are of authentic or fake LV's. 

stacyandhitesh, could you please try to make sure that the pictures you post have authentic LV's? There are some great articles on even ebay I think, that I read when I first started getting into LV again, which really helped me to know what was authentic. When there are more pictures of Indian celebrities with fakes than authentic LV's it's really giving out the image it's the norm to carry fakes. I apologize if I've offended you in anyway.


----------



## staceyandhitesh

yea im sorry guys. i will


----------



## x_TaNgErInE_x

staceyandhitesh said:


> yea im sorry guys. i will


 
 thank you, and it's ok, I do understand that sometimes it's hard to tell if something is fake


----------



## Crazy Bag

Think this is the etoile clutch in monogram. Was launch after the sofia coppola clutches. It is beautiful irl


staceyandhitesh said:


> what clutch is this


----------



## DisCo

boyoverboard said:


> DisCo, I always meant to ask - where do you find all the celeb pics? I really enjoy your contributions to the thread, it's always one of the first places I go when I come to tPF and there are always loads of new pics from you! Are they all just photos of celebs you've seen while browsing online and spotted that they're carrying LV or do you get them from somewhere specific?





lovethe1urwith said:


> *
> I love your pictures, too, Disco~!*



Awww thank you both!  Glad you enjoy them!

boyoverboard -- They really are just photos that I stumble upon while browsing celeb and fashion sites....really nowhere specific  I guess once you become very aware of LV bags it's so easy to spot them even in thumbnail sized pics LOL


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Crazy Bag said:


> Think this is the etoile clutch in monogram. Was launch after the sofia coppola clutches. It is beautiful irl



thank you.. that is a pretty clutch


----------



## BunnyliciouS

That Duff's picture, I was confused for a second. ..I was like, "waitt... where is her baby bump?"... duh old picture


----------



## lshcat

BunnyliciouS said:


> That Duff's picture, I was confused for a second. ..I was like, "waitt... where is her baby bump?"... duh old picture



Heehee, sorry I should have dated it, yea it's from a couple years ago I believe but no one had posted it before... I love seeing people carrying that pochette accessoire - I've always liked the size/simplicity of that. But I'd want a strap or crossbody option somehow.


----------



## geminezmarie

lshcat said:


> Heehee, sorry I should have dated it, yea it's from a couple years ago I believe but no one had posted it before... I love seeing people carrying that pochette accessoire - I've always liked the size/simplicity of that. But I'd want a strap or crossbody option somehow.


Great post though, i LOVE the pochettes and if i had the funds, i'd be quite accessorized but now need more bag for my buck  

ps the post of lozado's scarf was TDF.


----------



## taniherd

*ETenebris* AJ's LV looks like the Totally.  
Only because of that little side tabby thing on the side.


----------



## coleab5

taniherd said:


> *ETenebris* AJ's LV looks like the Totally.
> Only because of that little side tabby thing on the side.



I agree!


----------



## catsinthebag

plus she has been photographed before with a Totally.


----------



## OnMyMiNd04

Aww look at little baby Elton... he's SO adorable!!!


----------



## znzngo

I posted this and stated
"Madonna, Linday Lohan and Celine Dion all w/ Sprouse Scarf...Just to show you can rock LV in any age"

I meant AT any age...:shame:


----------



## PinkCapulet

Elton's baby looks EXACTLY like him. Those cheeks... Ahhh so cute!


----------



## peach

znzngo said:


> I posted this and stated
> "Madonna, Linday Lohan and Celine Dion all w/ Sprouse Scarf...Just to show you can rock LV in any age"
> 
> I meant AT any age...:shame:


 
That scarf looks gorgeous on all of them. And look how much better LiLo looks with red hair. Beautiful in that pic.


----------



## znzngo

peach said:


> That scarf looks gorgeous on all of them. And look how much better LiLo looks with red hair. Beautiful in that pic.


I love seeing pics of an item being worn by different ppl, different ages in different ways


----------



## znzngo

Oh wow, Nicole Richie really looks like Jlo


----------



## suemb

taniherd said:


> *ETenebris* AJ's LV looks like the Totally.
> Only because of that little side tabby thing on the side.



It is definitely the Totally -- more clearly shown in People magazine, where you can see the double straps and side pockets.


----------



## shalomjude

Huge thanks DisCo for the RTW photos


----------



## DisCo

^You're welcome shalomjude!


----------



## boyoverboard

Lots of beautiful RTW, there! I love Rose McGowan's Epi bag too, so classy.


----------



## staceyandhitesh

hey is that courtney cox with the luggage


----------



## bagzaddict

Is JLH carrying a speedy 30?


----------



## QnBee9

The girls in the first pic on page 177 are so anorexic.


----------



## MolMol

Is this speedy a 25 or a 30?


----------



## lshcat

MolMol said:


> Is this speedy a 25 or a 30?



That's a 30. The 25 only has one LV monogram in the center of the straps, pretty tiny bag.


----------



## geminezmarie

DisCo said:


> ^You're welcome shalomjude!


Love the posts!!  Thanks for sharing!  Didn't realize Kelly Rowland was such an LV girl.  Plus I love the misc. celebs carrying a speedy--something about seeing them with a bag that is relatively "free" to them, just makes me smile


----------



## littlewing1957

geminezmarie said:


> Love the posts!!  Thanks for sharing!  Didn't realize Kelly Rowland was such an LV girl.  *Plus I love the misc. celebs carrying a speedy--something about seeing them with a bag that is relatively "free" to them, just makes me smile*



I know what you mean.  I almost feel like a celeb when I carry my Speedy, so many celebs are rocking them.


----------



## sgj99

Uma Thurman's croc Lockit is TDF!!!


----------



## thewave1969

Uma with a croc Kelly and a croc Lockit, one for each arm...Beautiful!


----------



## QnBee9

Jessica Alba and her daughter are so cute.


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

sgj99 said:


> Uma Thurman's croc Lockit is TDF!!!









I agree... it's just divine.


----------



## sgj99

Wentworth-Roth said:


> I agree... it's just divine.


 
i think i like it better than her Kelly bag ... it's not as common.  every hollywood starlet, actress, and wanna-be seems to be toting around a Birkin or Kelly.  i used to absolutely die over those bags but after seeing the Kardashian girls with them all the time i have to admit Hermes has lost its luster for me ... at least for now.


----------



## mundodabolsa

someone posted a link a couple weeks ago to a site with 200 + pictures of celebrities in the sprouse stoles, but I can't find that post to save my life now... can anyone help? 

thanks!


----------



## mundodabolsa

mundodabolsa said:


> someone posted a link a couple weeks ago to a site with 200 + pictures of celebrities in the sprouse stoles, but I can't find that post to save my life now... can anyone help?
> 
> thanks!



nevermind, finally found it, I was looking in the wrong thread.


----------



## ETenebris

suemb said:


> It is definitely the Totally -- more clearly shown in People magazine, where you can see the double straps and side pockets.



Thanks to all who responded.  At that angle I thought it was a flat shoulder-type bag.  I have seen her with the Totally, though...I will go check People!


----------



## CookieLady

Rebecca Gayheart needs to lay off the filler, those are some misshapen lips!


----------



## robbins65

Rebecca looks downright scary!!


----------



## Gal4Dior

Yeah, I'm pretty horrified by Rebecca Gayheart's face!! She used to be pretty before she decided to inject herself full of fillers! Whatever happened to aging gracefully?


----------



## thewave1969

Seriously, what happened to Rebecca Gayheart? I know we all have our bad and good days, but she was so much prettier...


----------



## Dorothea

I know! what's up with Rebecca Gayheart?


----------



## sgj99

why is JLH carrying (or rather having someone carry it for her) her Mono Speedy on the Red Carpet while wearing a cocktail dress ... she's a little dressed up for a Speedy, IMO.


----------



## lshcat

sgj99 said:


> why is JLH carrying (or rather having someone carry it for her) her Mono Speedy on the Red Carpet while wearing a cocktail dress ... she's a little dressed up for a Speedy, IMO.



I know! I was giggling when I saw that... she can probably afford a nice red carpet worthy clutch, lol.


----------



## MLannette

Wentworth-Roth said:


> I agree... it's just divine.



Ditto! I love it!


----------



## candiebear

I had to come see what everyone was saying about Rebecca Gayheart... Wow. Drugs+Fillers+Age has not done her any favors


----------



## Liberty817

candiebear said:


> I had to come see what everyone was saying about Rebecca Gayheart... Wow. Drugs+Fillers+Age has not done her any favors



HAHAH...lol


----------



## blazedog

sgj99 said:


> why is JLH carrying (or rather having someone carry it for her) her Mono Speedy on the Red Carpet while wearing a cocktail dress ... she's a little dressed up for a Speedy, IMO.



Based on pictures I've seen at her, JLH seems to lack certain basic style knowledge - It's as if she is color blind in terms of the most rudimentary idea of what goes with what. If she is well dressed, it seems as though it's accidental.

She was going around a few months back with the completely opposite stupid pairing - an Alma BB worn for casual with a lot of different outfits. I'm not saying that an Alma might not work with a casual outfit and there are lots of small bags like the Chanel WOC's that look great casual or dressed up but the Alma BB looked ridiculously prissy when she was carrying it around and truly what was she thinking.


----------



## arwennie

What's the size of Angelina's Totally?


----------



## Iduna

arwennie said:


> What's the size of Angelina's Totally?


 
I think it's the MM size


----------



## Twingles

candiebear said:


> I had to come see what everyone was saying about Rebecca Gayheart... Wow. Drugs+Fillers+Age has not done her any favors


 
LOL!


----------



## pinkkitten74

i wonder how many lv bags jesssica simpson has?


----------



## pinkkitten74

is there a section for new members to introduce themselves? i keep looking but cant see anything.


----------



## pinkkitten74

i just bought a lv monogram speedy 35. the sa suggested it so ican carry a magazine or such and i loveit but coming here people keep saying it is too big. i am 153cm and slim but i thought it looked great and so did the sa.


----------



## MsFrida

Couldn't help but giggle when I saw this 

http://i1118.photobucket.com/albums/k613/staceyandhitesh/gul.jpg

"Gul" means yellow in swedish, what are the odds of someone with those initials choosing a yellow stripe?


----------



## staceyandhitesh

MsFrida said:


> Couldn't help but giggle when I saw this
> 
> http://i1118.photobucket.com/albums/k613/staceyandhitesh/gul.jpg
> 
> "Gul" means yellow in swedish, what are the odds of someone with those initials choosing a yellow stripe?



hahahah clever thinking wow ahah nice observation


----------



## New-New

God, Naomi Campbell is stunning. Lucky bish.


----------



## staceyandhitesh

what clutch is Cheyenne Tozzi and keri holding


----------



## MsFrida

staceyandhitesh said:


> what clutch is Cheyenne Tozzi and keri holding



Altair


----------



## staceyandhitesh

thank you


----------



## thewave1969

In post 2718, Madonna looks soooo good for her age! Kudos to her!


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Lol, some of those Australian celebrities do not have an ounce of glamour: Lara Bingle, Isabel Lucas, Leah Wood, Cheyenne Tozzi they look all horrible in these pictures.


----------



## Possum

Wentworth-Roth said:


> Lol, some of those Australian celebrities do not have an ounce of glamour: Lara Bingle, Isabel Lucas, Leah Wood, Cheyenne Tozzi they look all horrible in these pictures.


 
Too much fake tan is never glamorous!!


----------



## anncelyn

I believe it's the lumineuse in aube and not in flamme that Nicky Minaj is wearing. The color looks a bit darker than the flamme color. Please correct me if i'm wrong!


----------



## blazedog

anncelyn said:


> I believe it's the lumineuse in aube and not in flamme that Nicky Minaj is wearing. The color looks a bit darker than the flamme color. Please correct me if i'm wrong!



No I agree as the Flamme is what I would call "burgundy/wine" and this is more of a dark mauve/purple. It's not the new Empreinte color and I had only seen it in the Citadine Tote style.


----------



## staceyandhitesh

i thnk laura bingle looks horrible


----------



## ck2802

blazedog said:


> No I agree as the Flamme is what I would call "burgundy/wine" and this is more of a dark mauve/purple. It's not the new Empreinte color and I had only seen it in the Citadine Tote style.



You are right the Flamme is more of a brick red. This is the new purple colour. I bought a piece in that colour last week, there is no other purple colour.


----------



## strawberryprincess

Gzuzdude08 said:


> Empress of Lucite Shauna Sand with Monogram Ambre Cabas MM
> 
> View attachment 527434



Pole dancer shoes on the beach........classy!


----------



## strawberryprincess

You know sometimes I'm glad I'm not rich and famous. I have bought a few bags which I regret now and no longer like...had I been super rich this list would have been a WHOLE lot longer. 

Some of the celebs in the thread are seen carrying bag after bag but when you look at them a few years down the line its always the classics that look best, some of the other bags look silly or even downright ugly. 

I think its good to save for a bag because it really gives you time to think it over and make sure it's right for you. You are much less likely to impulse buy.

If I were famous and knew I would be photographed all the time I would make sure I only bought classic pieces. Angelina Jolie with her cabas in 3 different sizes for the last 20 years is so much more classy then Jessica Simpson with every LV bag ever made!


----------



## The tall one

strawberryprincess said:


> Pole dancer shoes on the beach........classy!



that pic is tooooo much! wtf


----------



## JennyErin

Wow Teri Hatcher looks really good in that photo!


----------



## pixiejenna

^^^ ITA she looks great in that pic!

Ali Lohan looks scary skinny she was always skinny but she looks emancipated now.


----------



## jen_sparro

I'm not trying to start up a debate or anything but in the most recent pics of Lindsay Lohan, is her Keepall authentic? I've never seen them with a flat base and feet (plus the vachetta doesn't go all the way round)...


----------



## Ryan

jen_sparro said:


> I'm not trying to start up a debate or anything but in the most recent pics of Lindsay Lohan, is her Keepall authentic? I've never seen them with a flat base and feet (plus the vachetta doesn't go all the way round)...



You're right, it's fake.


----------



## SassieMe

I just don't understand why celebrities would carry fakes - especially Lindsay Lohan!    Surely she can afford an LV Keepall!!


----------



## SpeedyJC

jen_sparro said:


> I'm not trying to start up a debate or anything but in the most recent pics of Lindsay Lohan, is her Keepall authentic? I've never seen them with a flat base and feet (plus the vachetta doesn't go all the way round)...


 
It looks fake to me too.


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

What???

Why would classy, talented and mega-rich young Hollywood star like Lilo wear a fake bag? This cannot be, it surely must be a one-of-a-kind Lilo limited edition bag. Or she sold all of her real bags for coke money.

It must be one of the two.


----------



## staceyandhitesh

see guys... anyone could carry fakes... the celebs i posted they have real and fake maybe they just dont know!! if they have real the why would they intentionally carry fake..


----------



## mundodabolsa

is that a recent picture of rose mcgowan?  her face is so different to me.


----------



## bugn

Rose McGowan looks just like Candy Spelling (Tori's mom) now. WOW!


----------



## ladyraven65

mundodabolsa said:


> is that a recent picture of rose mcgowan? her face is so different to me.


 I thought the same thing!


----------



## kerpea30

Did anyone notice Carnie Wilson on Celebrity Wife Swap last night sporting a Cabas Mezzo? I think they are going to play it again tonight on  ABC. I love spotting LV's on TV!


----------



## lshcat

kerpea30 said:


> Did anyone notice Carnie Wilson on Celebrity Wife Swap last night sporting a Cabas Mezzo? I think they are going to play it again tonight on  ABC. I love spotting LV's on TV!



I spotted something on her when it started, but I didn't watch the show... (I think it came on right after a show I was watching, and I turned off the TV) but the random LV spotting is the only reason I always get sucked into 'Braxton Family Values'


----------



## taniherd

kerpea30 said:


> Did anyone notice Carnie Wilson on Celebrity Wife Swap last night sporting a Cabas Mezzo? I think they are going to play it again tonight on ABC. I love spotting LV's on TV!


 
I noticed.  
I also noticed that she had a large water/dirt mark on one of the straps.


----------



## kathrynch

kerpea30 said:


> Did anyone notice Carnie Wilson on Celebrity Wife Swap last night sporting a Cabas Mezzo? I think they are going to play it again tonight on  ABC. I love spotting LV's on TV!


Brandi Glanville was sporting the Mono Cabas Alto on this Monday's episode of Real Housewives of Beverly Hills.  Lots of LVs as they headed out to Hawaii for a vacation.


----------



## kerpea30

kathrynch said:


> Brandi Glanville was sporting the Mono Cabas Alto on this Monday's episode of Real Housewives of Beverly Hills.  Lots of LVs as they headed out to Hawaii for a vacation.



I saw that too...along with Kim & Camille's Neverfull's and I saw a Keepall in there somewhere too...I think it was Ken's


----------



## Sabinalynn

kerpea30 said:


> I saw that too...along with Kim & Camille's Neverfull's and I saw a Keepall in there somewhere too...I think it was Ken's



Yes I saw all the LV on rhobh..Love seeing neverfulls as I have 2
Btw Kim Ks papyrus bal velo is tdf. I just bought a papyrus Gsh work and I'm impatiently waiting for Ito arrive


----------



## staceyandhitesh

are the attached images always gunna be big or just for temporarily??


----------



## bugn

taniherd said:


> I noticed.
> I also noticed that she had a large water/dirt mark on one of the straps.



HAHA I noticed that too!!! 
Ya know I love her voice and her personality but the farting and burping OMG! I was just grossed out!

I am loving celebrity wifeswap. Who else thinks Gary Busey is manic?


----------



## bugn

kerpea30 said:


> I saw that too...along with Kim & Camille's Neverfull's and I saw a Keepall in there somewhere too...I think it was Ken's


Kim on RHOBV has an Artsy too. I noticed it in a lunch scene.
I do like Kim, I hope everything works out for her (rehab, finding a good guy, etc...)


----------



## sophiae

boyoverboard said:


> Don't know how old this photo is, but here's Joey Essex (from The Only Way is Essex, which I do not watch, btw! ) with a Brooklyn PM and a Keepall.



Lol I love Joey Essex!  Watching the show, though, I always assumed their bags were fake.  I know one of the ladies on there definitely had a fake Keepall in the last series...


----------



## BunnyliciouS

So the Dakota Fanning picture, which part of the picture is Louis? The neckline of the blouse she's wearing? :wondering


----------



## Phanatical

BunnyliciouS said:


> So the Dakota Fanning picture, which part of the picture is Louis? The neckline of the blouse she's wearing? :wondering


 
That's what I was wondering too but I'm assuming so.

In other comments, I just LOVE Becks! He looks so stunning even hauling luggage around...lucky Victoria!


----------



## bobobob

BunnyliciouS said:


> So the Dakota Fanning picture, which part of the picture is Louis? The neckline of the blouse she's wearing? :wondering


  yes, the neckline of the blouse


----------



## terps08

mundodabolsa said:


> is that a recent picture of rose mcgowan?  her face is so different to me.



I think she was in a pretty serious car accident and had to get reconstructive surgery?

Ah, just looked it up on wiki - 



> According to an article in the New York Post, McGowan suffered serious injuries in a car accident early in 2007. Riding as a passenger, her car was struck by another vehicle and the force of the impact drove her eyeglasses into her face. McGowan is quoted as saying, "I didn't realize I was hurt until I put my hand to my face and felt the flap of skin. My glasses had sliced me under my eye."


----------



## CanadianN

Helen Mirren is carrying vavin pm.


----------



## lshcat

CanadianN said:


> Helen Mirren is carrying vavin pm.



On the contrary, I believe Helen Mirren is carrying a counterfeit.


----------



## SassieMe

I find it very hard to believe that Helen Mirren would carry a fake.  

Given her high visibility, her sophistication, and her financial status, why would she risk drawing negative comments by carrying a fake?  I can understand some of the flashier younger celebs doing it, but not an established and respected actress like HM.  ...just saying....


----------



## lshcat

SassieMe said:


> I find it very hard to believe that Helen Mirren would carry a fake.
> 
> Given her high visibility, her sophistication, and her financial status, why would she risk drawing negative comments by carrying a fake?  I can understand some of the flashier younger celebs doing it, but not an established and respected actress like HM.  ...just saying....




I'm hoping she just doesn't know. Or perhaps there is some CRAZY camera angle going on where I am mistaken ~ but it sure looks fake to me. I've never seen a Vavin that misaligned, or aligned that way at all. (On the right is an authentic Vavin PM.)


----------



## SassieMe

lshcat said:


> I'm hoping she just doesn't know. Or perhaps there is some CRAZY camera angle going on where I am mistaken ~ but it sure looks fake to me. I've never seen a Vavin that misaligned, or aligned that way at all. (On the right is an authentic Vavin PM.)



You make a good point!  but...Helen Mirren...?


----------



## staceyandhitesh

oh well. alot of celebs make mistakes.. not purposely


----------



## CanadianN

The straps definitely look long for PM. I don't want to jump the gun. Sometimes photos come up funny, stretched, angle...etc.


----------



## lshcat

CanadianN said:


> The straps definitely look long for PM. I don't want to jump the gun. Sometimes photos come up funny, stretched, angle...etc.



I think straps can easily stretch... hmmm... you guys have me looking at this more closely LOL! I did a search I just can't believe no one has called her out online for the fake in the photo. Except for me, haha! Maybe it's an unwritten rule not to dare to speak of any questionable-Dame-Helen-Mirren-decisions! I might get 'taken away' we'll see!  Here's why I think it's not authentic - LV would never let the "LV" part of the monogram get covered like that and let the pattern go across horizontally so asymmetrically. At least from my understanding. Oh well. She looks great anyway. And we have it on record here as "questionable" at least ~ for any peruse-ers looking at Vavin PM's.


----------



## LeahLVoes

lshcat said:


> I think straps can easily stretch... hmmm... you guys have me looking at this more closely LOL! I did a search I just can't believe no one has called her out online for the fake in the photo. Except for me, haha! Maybe it's an unwritten rule not to dare to speak of any questionable-Dame-Helen-Mirren-decisions! I might get 'taken away' we'll see!  Here's why I think it's not authentic - LV would never let the "LV" part of the monogram get covered like that and let the pattern go across horizontally so asymmetrically. At least from my understanding. Oh well. She looks great anyway. And we have it on record here as "questionable" at least ~ for any peruse-ers looking at Vavin PM's.



Actually I would think its fake too. It's maybe just me but the handles not really look like they were made of leather... 
That's bad, but I still love Helen...


----------



## OnMyMiNd04

The bag Helen is carrying is fake...

Unfortunately some of the most famous people carry fakes... whether they know they are or not is up for debate, but some do. Some people with millions can't fathom spending $$$$ on a bag. One then would wonder... why do you want the look then?


----------



## Possum

lshcat said:


> I think straps can easily stretch... hmmm... you guys have me looking at this more closely LOL! I did a search I just can't believe no one has called her out online for the fake in the photo. Except for me, haha! Maybe it's an unwritten rule not to dare to speak of any questionable-Dame-Helen-Mirren-decisions! I might get 'taken away' we'll see!  Here's why I think it's not authentic - LV would never let the "LV" part of the monogram get covered like that and let the pattern go across horizontally so asymmetrically. At least from my understanding. Oh well. She looks great anyway. And we have it on record here as "questionable" at least ~ for any peruse-ers looking at Vavin PM's.


 
I'm backing you sister - it's a fake!!!!


----------



## Twingles

lshcat said:


> I'm hoping she just doesn't know. Or perhaps there is some CRAZY camera angle going on where I am mistaken ~ but it sure looks fake to me. I've never seen a Vavin that misaligned, or aligned that way at all. (On the right is an authentic Vavin PM.)




Wow lshcat.....you are GOOD!


----------



## Twingles

Bieber.....pull your d@mn pants up.


----------



## Bag Fetish

what size is Ashley's totally, Is it an mm?


----------



## Twingles

Bag Fetish said:


> what size is Ashley's totally, Is it an mm?



Yes, I'm fairly certain it is the MM.


----------



## boyoverboard

That belt really isn't doing much to keep Justin Bieber's jeans up...

Ishcat, I never noticed how misaligned Helen Mirren's bag is! Now that I really look at it, it does look fake.  I'm sure it's not a case of her intentionally buying counterfeit bags. Why would someone in her position do that?! Some celebs have their staff shop for them - who knows, maybe someone else got it for her and she's totally unaware? If I ever become rich and famous I'm definitely doing all my own retail therapy!


----------



## BunnyliciouS

Took me a good 20 seconds to figure out where the LV was on Bieber's pic. It's just like playing "Where's Waldo?" game 

yeah. that belt is useless LOL


----------



## lshcat

boyoverboard said:


> That belt really isn't doing much to keep Justin Bieber's jeans up...
> 
> Ishcat, I never noticed how misaligned Helen Mirren's bag is! Now that I really look at it, it does look fake.  I'm sure it's not a case of her intentionally buying counterfeit bags. Why would someone in her position do that?! Some celebs have their staff shop for them - who knows, maybe someone else got it for her and she's totally unaware? If I ever become rich and famous I'm definitely doing all my own retail therapy!




I agree I'm sure Helen Mirren doesn't know too ~ I actually went to her website and sent a 'comment' just to mention it ~ lol! I can now sleep at night. 

EWW... JB please pull up your pants! It looks like he's trying to do her right there in the store. Ugh. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1569660&stc=1&d=1326905531


----------



## lovethe1urwith

lshcat said:


> I agree I'm sure Helen Mirren doesn't know too ~ I actually went to her website and sent a 'comment' just to mention it ~ lol! I can now sleep at night.
> 
> EWW... JB please pull up your pants! It looks like he's trying to do her right there in the store. Ugh.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1569660&stc=1&d=1326905531


----------



## Twingles

lshcat said:


> I agree I'm sure Helen Mirren doesn't know too ~ I actually went to her website and sent a 'comment' just to mention it ~ lol! I can now sleep at night.
> 
> EWW... JB please pull up your pants! It looks like he's trying to do her right there in the store. Ugh.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1569660&stc=1&d=1326905531




OMG......seriously?!  I guess they are young and ya forget that world is watching you.


----------



## ETenebris

boyoverboard said:


> That belt really isn't doing much to keep Justin Bieber's jeans up...



You beat me to it.  And that is NOT a good look for him.


----------



## jen_sparro

Twingles said:


> Bieber.....pull your d@mn pants up.



So true... I thought that stupid 'homeboy' trend had gone out ages ago  I'd be pretty embarrassed if my BF had his jeans like that


----------



## Twingles

jen_sparro said:


> So true... I thought that stupid 'homeboy' trend had gone out ages ago  I'd be pretty embarrassed if my BF had his jeans like that



YES!


----------



## joy&lv

BunnyliciouS said:


> Took me a good 20 seconds to figure out where the LV was on Bieber's pic. It's just like playing "Where's Waldo?" game
> 
> yeah. that belt is useless LOL


 
:lolots: I totally agree!


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

with justin beiber's rtw... eww how tacky...and with the other pic ummm where is the LV then i found it... staring awkwardly at the blank spot where his you know is supposed to be... seriously dude dont low ride, not cool, but he has the exact same color of vans ive got so i dot know should i be sad or happy...


----------



## fettfleck

bobobob said:


> Jude Law
> Credit: Daily Mail



What is that bag Jude has there? Strange handles?


----------



## JennyErin

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> with justin beiber's rtw... eww how tacky...and with the other pic ummm where is the LV then i found it... staring awkwardly at the blank spot where his you know is supposed to be... seriously dude dont low ride, not cool, but he has the exact same color of vans ive got so i dot know should i be sad or happy...


 
Be happy because everyone knows they look way better on you!!


----------



## Melocoton

Would anyone know what brand jacket Ashley Tisdale is wearing in the recent pix?  It looks to be an off-white leather.  Love it!


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

JennyErin said:


> Be happy because everyone knows they look way better on you!!


 
haha that is so true!!!  i  at your reply


----------



## CenterStageBLN

come on, what is this discussion concerning JB's pants all about? you can't see anything, neither an outline of his equipment, nor a glimpse of his skin. he's covered from head to toes, whether his pants look good or not! guys use to dress in a much more revealing way in berlin - makes it interesting using public transport!
and about the fact he seems to be doing her right there in the shop: well, that's pure passion!  but i like his passion for LV much more than his passion for girls!


----------



## Alexis168

Is that a new color Alma PM that Nancy Dell'Olio is carrying?  Also, is that Indian actress carrying a fake LV?  The handles look odd to me.


----------



## gre8dane

Alexis168 said:


> Is that a new color Alma PM that Nancy Dell'Olio is carrying? Also, is that Indian actress carrying a fake LV? The handles look odd to me.


 
I was checking those pictures out as well - what is wrong with the Vernis Summit Drive, I know Amarante is tricky, but that really looks black.  And could the Alma PM be Rouge Fauviste thrown off by the camera flash?


----------



## Crazy Bag

Alexis168 said:


> Is that a new color Alma PM that Nancy Dell'Olio is carrying?  Also, is that Indian actress carrying a fake LV?  The handles look odd to me.


The alma pm carried by nancy dell'olio is fake. Handles and shape are off.


----------



## Alexis168

Crazy Bag said:


> The alma pm carried by nancy dell'olio is fake. Handles and shape are off.


 
Thanks CB!  I was wondering as well. The color and the handles look odd to me.  Do we pass as authenticators?


----------



## lshcat

Alexis168 said:


> Is that a new color Alma PM that Nancy Dell'Olio is carrying?  Also, *is that Indian actress carrying a fake LV*?  The handles look odd to me.



Agreed, I thought the bottom was either severely ridiculously run over by something, or fake lol.


----------



## clp moo em

Nancy is carrying a fake!  it looks like its supposed to be violet, but the colour is off it looks like the same one Cher Lloyd was seen carrying a few months ago in this thread.


----------



## staceyandhitesh

hey guys.. i didnt notice the handles of the azur pochette but i just did one u guys mentioned it.. but i know for a fact the other one with a vernis is real cause she wrote in a blog couple of months that she that she bought something from the lv store.. although eww idk about the pochette. the strap seems really dark and ridged


----------



## rock1324

Great!


----------



## BunnyliciouS

Miranda's baby loooks aaawwwwww


----------



## bvan1968

Anyone seen the movie "Haywire?"  LV is in a scene where the main female character is unpacking her luggage.  Damier Ebene Keepall, I believe.


----------



## tartanwife

What is the bag that Christine Lagarde is using? I love it...she has a great sense of style for business dress!


----------



## bobobob

tartanwife said:


> What is the bag that Christine Lagarde is using? I love it...she has a great sense of style for business dress!


 
Lockit, it's from La Haute Maroquinerie, where you can choose different models, skins, and color.


----------



## atlgirl

Does anyone know what size the speedy Miranda Kerr is carrying?


----------



## evilsuimai

Oooooooo I like how holly madison put her initials on her bag. 

Ugh pigeon toes.  Is  Rooney Mara standing like that on purpose? Does she think it's cute?!?


----------



## Antonia

atlgirl said:


> Does anyone know what size the speedy Miranda Kerr is carrying?


 
Looks like the 35


----------



## Antonia

*Vanessa and her sister need a sylist!  Her sisters shorts look very uncomfortable!!*


----------



## atlgirl

Antonia said:


> Looks like the 35



Thanks!


----------



## bugn

Re: "Karissa And Kristina Shannon Head Out In London"

Doesn't the older Artsy on the left just look awesome!?!?! I really think the darker the patina the better on the Artsy.


----------



## MojoandMe

bugn said:
			
		

> Re: "Karissa And Kristina Shannon Head Out In London"
> 
> Doesn't the older Artsy on the left just look awesome!?!?! I really think the darker the patina the better on the Artsy.



Agree bugn!  I can't wait until my artsy turns that gorgy color!


----------



## kristy47

What is the bag Taylor Armstrong is carrying? I don't know why I don't know that one!  I know I'll feel stupid when you tell me...


----------



## bobobob

kristy47 said:


> What is the bag Taylor Armstrong is carrying? I don't know why I don't know that one! I know I'll feel stupid when you tell me...


 Suhali Le Fabuleux


----------



## kristy47

bobobob said:


> Suhali Le Fabuleux



I was thinking Suhali but couldn't remember anything else!  Thanks!


----------



## AndyLVoe

wow is ashley tisdales cles pics.. ever boring.. there must be at least 20 pics of Ashley with the same cles..


----------



## sammytheMUA

lol @ christinas thong showing


----------



## lshcat

Didn't even notice when I posted #2904, the monogram shawl too.  Pretty.


----------



## clp moo em

Post 2887  is a fake neverfull it the real deal does not have vachetta around the bottom edging and the side pull close straps look thick


----------



## lshcat

clp moo em said:


> Post 2887  is a fake neverfull it the real deal does not have vachetta around the bottom edging and the side pull close straps look thick



Eww, yes agreed. Did you report it? 

I'm also unsure of a couple is posts 2918 (what is the 2nd pic?) and 2922 2nd pic especially!?


----------



## clp moo em

lshcat said:


> Eww, yes agreed. Did you report it?
> 
> I'm also unsure of a couple is posts 2918 (what is the 2nd pic?) and 2922 2nd pic especially!?



I also agree 2918 second pic is it a new breed trevi cross evora??? lol and also what colour is the BB Alma supposed to be it doesnt look Amarante or Rouge fauviste 
Baby cabas mezzo?????? i also agree


----------



## staceyandhitesh

my apologize. if its fake take it of.. it didnt seem fake to me but once again im not an lv expert lol but way to go girls.. good job!... though the one with ebene.. im not sure if its new or not.. so double check on that


----------



## lshcat

clp moo em said:


> I also agree 2918 second pic is it a new breed trevi cross evora??? lol and also what colour is the BB Alma supposed to be it doesnt look Amarante or Rouge fauviste
> Baby cabas mezzo?????? i also agree



Ooh yes there are quite a few in the recent pages.. I went to another page and 'LOL'd at one obvious other one. I'll go through and tag a couple. Ugh.


----------



## gabz

Wwe divas sure lvoe their lv


----------



## taniherd

Anyone know if that's a Trouville or Deauville that Mini Anden is carrying? 
TIA! 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## gabz

Would not have recognized beth at all!


----------



## staceyandhitesh

gabz said:


> Would not have recognized beth at all!


haha omg me to.. it took me a while to see who is who.. i thought the one in the middle or the right.. oh well both have lv so it makes it good on this page lol


----------



## lshcat

taniherd said:


> Anyone know if that's a Trouville or Deauville that Mini Anden is carrying?
> TIA!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Looks like the backside of a Trouville.


----------



## LVBagLady

I watch the real housewives shows to check out what bags, mainly LV, they are carrying. Vickie has an Artsy. Tamara has a bag I don't recognize.


----------



## Possum

Post 2940 - does that Artsy handle look strange to anyone else?? Extra long??


----------



## bugn

Possum said:


> Post 2940 - does that Artsy handle look strange to anyone else?? Extra long??


I really don't think its a fake. It's probably the high def of my tv and an iPhone. Did you watch the episode? It was in a number of takes, when she was wearing it entering the ship it was tight under the arm, so it wasn't extra long. Vicki Gunvalson has an extensive collection of Vuitton. I mean extensive! I bet she visits her local LV at least once a month.


----------



## Possum

bugn said:


> I really don't think its a fake. It's probably the high def of my tv and an iPhone. Did you watch the episode? It was in a number of takes, when she was wearing it entering the ship it was tight under the arm, so it wasn't extra long. Vicki Gunvalson has an extensive collection of Vuitton. I mean extensive! I bet she visits her local LV at least once a month.


 
Thanks bugn, I don't watch the show and it just looked a bit off in the pic, so thanks for the info


----------



## bugn

Ya but then watch me defend her and then it's not real. Would that be something? :-O So you are right to question.


----------



## lshcat

DisCo said:


> Awww knowing that they're appreciated makes it all the more fun for me!



DisCo! Where arrrrrre you lately ? Your frequent Celeb photos are sorely missed.


----------



## charleston-mom

lshcat said:


> Ooh yes there are quite a few in the recent pages.. I went to another page and 'LOL'd at one obvious other one. I'll go through and tag a couple. Ugh.



I wish these would all get reported. I get so tired of seeing all the fakes. Luckily there is an ignore function so we don't have to see so many, but it sure clutters up the thread and makes it hard to read. I know people have begged certain posters to be a little more sure of authenticity and not post so many fakes, but I find my enjoyment of this thread is almost gone now. I used to really love this thread so it's sad. Anyone else feel the same? I used to love looking at this thread.


----------



## SassieMe

charleston-mom said:


> I wish these would all get reported. I get so tired of seeing all the fakes. Luckily there is an ignore function so we don't have to see so many, but it sure clutters up the thread and makes it hard to read. I know people have begged certain posters to be a little more sure of authenticity and not post so many fakes, but I find my enjoyment of this thread is almost gone now. I used to really love this thread so it's sad. Anyone else feel the same? I used to love looking at this thread.



ITA!  I have some posters on 'ignore' but that just creates a page of 'on your ignore list' notices!  Annoying but what can you do?


----------



## lshcat

SassieMe said:


> ITA!  I have some posters on 'ignore' but that just creates a page of 'on your ignore list' notices!  Annoying but what can you do?



I agree it's frustrating that the TPF ignore feature is not a true "ignore" feature  You still have to see the posts, but it taunts you "nah nah you can't see the content of the posts because it's hidden, but we're all still herrreeee..." lol. Ugh.


----------



## SassieMe

lshcat said:


> I agree it's frustrating that the TPF ignore feature is not a true "ignore" feature  You still have to see the posts, but it taunts you *"nah nah you can't see the content of the posts because it's hidden, but we're all still herrreeee..."* lol. Ugh.



:lolots: SO right! :lolots:


----------



## staceyandhitesh

lol hah funny


----------



## staceyandhitesh

girls i could care less if ur indicating me because its sad how u guys dont notice the real posts i post and only the fake ones and when i post them there always made into a big deal but if its someone else, its never a big deal and there picture is still in the forum!! grow up ladies... i owe up to my mistakes but dragging them is ur all stupidity


----------



## lshcat

^ I am hoping your reply gets removed (I'm guessing all these will today) I think instead of insulting others you might want to think about why this is a continuing source of frustration. I don't know if those girls can see your post or not (if it's set on ignore), but without putting words in their mouths too, I can just add that if someone continually posts fakes mixed in with authentic then we as a fan of the thread lose all care to see _any_ of their pics. Who wants to keep having to decipher what's authentic and what's not day after day? (Just happened to see a few more obvious counterfeits posts lately, #2991 had a bad azur thing, etc... which I reported today.) As stated in the past speaking for those who enjoyed the celeb thread, you need to authenticate before contributing. It brings down the integrity of the thread and it's not enjoyable to visit anymore. Owning up to mistakes is great, but I think many just wish you would attempt to fix the recurring problem since you've decided to become such a frequent contributor. I know you said you "couldn't" care less, but we all do want to see good/useful threads on TPF.. and many of us used to be faithful followers and enjoyed the thread. So I hope you do start to care ~ I'm sure you mean no harm. But calling others out for stupidity while voicing their frustrations is just silly.  Sure others besides you have posted fakes, everyone makes mistakes of course!... but that's been very infrequently for others. (And they do get removed if reported too.)


----------



## staceyandhitesh

no i totally agree. im not mad at anyone and i have no rights to be mad at someone. but im sorry to say but there is enough a person can take.. as u guys cant take fake i understand and i cant take hurtful comments, but for the past couple of days i filled at least 3 or 4 pages with celebs with lvs.. and only 2 came up to be fake.. the azur u reported i have no harm in cause people get confused and u just want to authenticate it  but usually out of all my posts i never get a feedback but always nick picked over  i or 2 fakes i post our of like many other pics.. as again i dont have a problem, u guys are doing ur job but rude full comments should not be posted, cause not only it influences but it gets more into an argument.. thank you.. but one more thing there has been fake that hasnt been reported or out of this thread besides the kendall jenner one.. i would like it that u guys do something with the other ones to and thank you Ishcat, i appreciate it.


----------



## staceyandhitesh

hi guys.. what is the purse or makeup kit called in the third pic of 2985 or the one neeru bajwa is carrying


----------



## Lee

staceyandhitesh said:


> girls i could care less if ur indicating me because its sad how u guys dont notice the real posts i post and only the fake ones and when i post them there always made into a big deal but if its someone else, its never a big deal and there picture is still in the forum!! grow up ladies... i owe up to my mistakes but dragging them is ur all stupidity


No need to be rude. I have never received as many reports of pictures of fakes in celeb thread before, people ARE frustrated. You have to understand that we are highly against fakes hence the frustration. Anything which looks off/ wrong, please get it checked before posting.


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Lee69 said:


> No need to be rude. I have never received as many reports of pictures of fakes in celeb thread before, people ARE frustrated. You have to understand that we are highly against fakes hence the frustration. Anything which looks off/ wrong, please get it checked before posting.



alright i sure will with the ones im unsure of.. but where because the authenticate this lv thread requires a lot when i just have to know if it seems real.. is there a thread where people just post pics to see if its real or not besides the authenticate this lv.. and im sorry i didnt mean to come of rude and i dont mean it all.. sorry if i offended anyone


----------



## Lee

staceyandhitesh said:


> alright i sure will with the ones im unsure of.. but where because the authenticate this lv thread requires a lot when i just have to know if it seems real.. is there a thread where people just post pics to see if its real or not besides the authenticate this lv.. and im sorry i didnt mean to come of rude and i dont mean it all.. sorry if i offended anyone



You can post in "identify this LV" (FAQ section).


----------



## staceyandhitesh

oh alright thank you


----------



## staceyandhitesh

hi guys.. what is the purse or makeup kit called in the third pic of 2985 or the one neeru bajwa is carrying


----------



## lshcat

staceyandhitesh said:


> hi guys.. what is the purse or makeup kit called in the third pic of 2985 or the one neeru bajwa is carrying



It's a "toiletry pouch"
http://www.louisvuitton.com/front/#...el/products/Toiletry-Pouch-19-MONOGRAM-M47544


----------



## staceyandhitesh

lshcat said:


> It's a "toiletry pouch"
> http://www.louisvuitton.com/front/#...el/products/Toiletry-Pouch-19-MONOGRAM-M47544



thank you


----------



## lshcat

zelish said:


> I can't seem to insert images from photobucket, can anyone help please



It's best to use the file attachment tool to upload photos, per Addy's instructions on the first page of the pics thread. (Attachment option can be found after hitting the "Go Advanced" button)


----------



## zelish

lshcat said:


> It's best to use the file attachment tool to upload photos, per Addy's instructions on the first page of the pics thread. (Attachment option can be found after hitting the "Go Advanced" button)


 

Thank you I did that before but I wanted to insert bigger pictures, somewhere on the forum a while ago I read that Photobucket pics appear bigger. I have tried with no luck 
 going over to the first page to read now. Thanx again, xxx


----------



## lshcat

zelish said:


> Thank you I did that before but I wanted to insert bigger pictures, somewhere on the forum a while ago I read that Photobucket pics appear bigger. I have tried with no luck
> going over to the first page to read now. Thanx again, xxx



The attached photos come through larger now, after a recent update to the site. And then there will never be any broken links in the thread from removed photos, other servers' space issues, etc. Good luck!


----------



## bvan1968

Jessica Alba and that scarf -- beautiful together!  That girl can ROCK a scarf like no one else.


----------



## Jahpson

is she serious? Is this suppose to be a handbag?


----------



## cap

does anyone know what kind of sunglasses Kristina Shannon is wearing? Are they the round style of butterfly?  I just think they are really nice.


----------



## zelish

lshcat said:


> The attached photos come through larger now, after a recent update to the site. And then there will never be any broken links in the thread from removed photos, other servers' space issues, etc. Good luck!


 

Thanks , that- I didn't know- since the update I hadn't uploaded any pics. x


----------



## Ms_Max

Rachel McAdams is Canadian


----------



## staceyandhitesh

lol how can i have missed that, especially me being a canadian lol oopss.. 

what is the clutch emma stone is holding... its beautiful!!!


----------



## Gal4Dior

Eve Hewson? Hmm...is she by chance Bono from U2 and Ali Hewson's daughter? She kind of looks like their daughter...


----------



## staceyandhitesh

LVSistinaMM said:


> Eve Hewson? Hmm...is she by chance Bono from U2 and Ali Hewson's daughter? She kind of looks like their daughter...



yea.. shes the second daughter


----------



## Sophieselt

The picture of Kristin Chenowith--from today-
What is the LV she is carrying?

Thanks


----------



## LoveOfBagz

It looks like a Palermo GM with staps on the last hole.


----------



## jillgmac

Looks like she can fit inside her bag - it's so big and she's so tiny.


----------



## LoveOfBagz

jillgmac said:


> Looks like she can fit inside her bag - it's so big and she's so tiny.


I know!  She is sooooo petite!


----------



## Sophieselt

Thanks so much!


----------



## BT65

Did anyone see Housewives of orange County this week? Tamra's LV bag in the kitchen with Vickie, I have never seen it before and wondered if anyone knew what it was?
B


----------



## SassieMe

BT65 said:


> Did anyone see Housewives of orange County this week? Tamra's LV bag in the kitchen with Vickie, I have never seen it before and wondered if anyone knew what it was?
> B



Didn't see it, but Tamra seems to have a habit of wearing fake LV.  There was a particularly ugly fake speedy-like bag from last season that had a brass plate on the front!


----------



## missanne

I did see it. I didn't recognize it either. It had a weird looking patina to it.


----------



## volage

I definitely noticed it. I think it had a big zipper across the front of it or something? Anyway, it was a design I had never seen before and my initial thought was that it was fake. My second thought was, how gutsy to wear something so obviously counterfeit on national television!


----------



## 4purse

Funny... I saw it too and paused the picture to figure out what it was but didn't recognize it at all. Do you ladies think it's a fake?


----------



## sarahmoon714

4purse said:
			
		

> Funny... I saw it too and paused the picture to figure out what it was but didn't recognize it at all. Do you ladies think it's a fake?



I saw it too!! Ewwww. I hope not


----------



## ChiqueChic

I saw it too and wondered when this thread would show up on tpf. I bet it annoys Vicki since she has real ones and Tamra brought that fake to her home! Hehe


----------



## 19flowers

Tamra loves her fake LV's!!!


----------



## cofeec

I saw this too!!!!  I am so glad/relieved that I am not the only one who watches these shows and notices all the LV!  That's the main reason I do watch these shows, to see which ones are being used.  I was wondering if this may be a new bag that just came out, I didn't recognize it either.


----------



## prplhrt21

Saw it..thought it was fake...


----------



## cmonkeys1

I have been wondering about all of the Housewives now. They are all carrying different LV's every episode now. Especially Atlanta. I was wondering if they do a rental of some sort?


----------



## graebelle

I saw it and thought "i wonder what bag that is" even tried looking on the website to find something similar and nothing popped out_ i would love to know though


----------



## valleydolldiva

Saw this as well... Noticed Tamera's bag. Thought it was odd too. I'm not a big fan of hers in the first place.... But if she does indeed carry fake LV...I'm REALLY not a fan!


----------



## SassieMe

cmonkeys1 said:


> I have been wondering about all of the Housewives now. They are all carrying different LV's every episode now. Especially Atlanta. I was wondering if they do a rental of some sort?



With the Atlanta wives, for some of them I think that the bag is fake much more than I think it's authentic.  Especially all of that luggage going to Africa.


----------



## LoveOfBagz

SassieMe said:


> With the Atlanta wives, for some of them I think that the bag is fake much more than I think it's authentic.  Especially all of that luggage going to Africa.


I totally agree!  I am leaning more towards FAKE.  The whole situation seems so fake.


----------



## JadaStormy

SassieMe said:


> With the Atlanta wives, for some of them I think that the bag is fake much more than I think it's authentic. Especially all of that luggage going to Africa.





LoveOfBagz said:


> I totally agree! I am leaning more towards FAKE. The whole situation seems so fake.




I have to disagree. Many people (even TPF'ers) see LV as an investment. If you travel alot and are a fan of LV why would be it out of the questions to have all LV luggage? I can't remember the episode exactly but I don't think the items appeared to be brand new.   There are pics of Sandra Bullock, Kim K, Paris Hilton and several other celebs with all LV luggage, it's really not that uncommon. Just because someone has multiple LV items doesn't automatically make them fake.


----------



## SassieMe

JadaStormy said:


> I have to disagree. Many people (even TPF'ers) see LV as an investment. If you travel alot and are a fan of LV why would be it out of the questions to have all LV luggage? I can't remember the episode exactly but I don't think the items appeared to be brand new.   There are pics of Sandra Bullock, Kim K, Paris Hilton and several other celebs with all LV luggage, it's really not that uncommon. Just because someone has multiple LV items doesn't automatically make them fake.



Some of those Atlanta gals have a reputation for fakes that has nothing to do with how much luggage you need if you travel a lot...I'm just saying....  And we'll really never know, will we?!


----------



## JadaStormy

SassieMe said:


> Some of those Atlanta gals have a reputation for fakes that has nothing to do with how much luggage yo need if you travel a lot...I'm just saying....  And we'll really never know, will we?!


Oh I didn't know that. I just think it falls in line with people assuming women that don't have luxury cars or CLs are carrying fakes. I've seen women step out of Hondas shopping at Walmart with real LV. "Oh you have too much LV luggage, it MUST be fake or borrowed." It seems unfair to jump to conclusions.

Buut I don't know the ATL housewives personally and I didn't see bags clearly so...


----------



## SassieMe

JadaStormy said:


> Oh I didn't know that. I just think it falls in line with people assuming women that don't have luxury cars or CLs are carrying fakes. I've seen women step out of Hondas shopping at Walmart with real LV. "Oh you have too much LV luggage, it MUST be fake or borrowed." It seems unfair to jump to conclusions.
> 
> Buut I don't know the ATL housewives personally and I didn't see bags clearly so...



 I see what you mean!  But I don't drive a luxury car - don't have any CLs either.  But I love my LV, even have a piece of luggage!


----------



## cmonkeys1

SassieMe said:


> With the Atlanta wives, for some of them I think that the bag is fake much more than I think it's authentic. Especially all of that luggage going to Africa.


 
I KNOW, RIGHT?!?!?! They all had LV luggage. And, speaking of Atlanta housewives....did you see the new woman's closet FULL of designer bags?!?! That can't be for real. I understand she is a "kept" woman and all....but, a man (or woman) has got to be INSANE to keep her like that. Yikes!!!


----------



## cmonkeys1

cmonkeys1 said:


> I KNOW, RIGHT?!?!?! They all had LV luggage. And, speaking of Atlanta housewives....did you see the new woman's closet FULL of designer bags?!?! That can't be for real. I understand she is a "kept" woman and all....but, a man (or woman) has got to be INSANE to keep her like that. Yikes!!!


 
Or, perhaps I am just jealous and wish I was "kept" like that. lol


----------



## LoveOfBagz

SassieMe said:


> Some of those Atlanta gals have a reputation for fakes that has nothing to do with how much luggage you need if you travel a lot...I'm just saying....  And we'll really never know, will we?!


Yes,  I have seen fakes on that show!


----------



## jillgmac

I love the patina on the Delightful GM in pic #3098.


----------



## x_TaNgErInE_x

JadaStormy said:


> I've seen women step out of Hondas shopping at Walmart with real LV.



You must have seen me


----------



## WndrWoman

x_TaNgErInE_x said:


> You must have seen me


 

OR me stepping out of my old Toyota Camry!


----------



## cmonkeys1

WndrWoman said:


> OR me stepping out of my old Toyota Camry!


 
Or ME stepping out of my Kia Sportage (and, I love that lil SIV as much as I love my LV!


----------



## gelbergirl

Anyone see the pic of Justin Bieber wearing a LV jacket?
Not sure if the pic is recent, but his pic was in the press last week because of his 18th birthday.
Is that jacket real?  Never saw anyone with that before.  Just wondering.


----------



## lshcat

gelbergirl said:


> Anyone see the pic of Justin Bieber wearing a LV jacket?
> Not sure if the pic is recent, but his pic was in the press last week because of his 18th birthday.
> Is that jacket real?  Never saw anyone with that before.  Just wondering.




If it's the one I'm thinking of, it's a fake, he altered a Levi's jean jacket.


----------



## gelbergirl

That's what I thought.  I wonder if they appreciate him doing that. ha ha ha


----------



## staceyandhitesh

can someone please post the pic


----------



## lshcat

staceyandhitesh said:


> can someone please post the pic



I don't want to post a pic of a fake here, but here is a little news clip on it. If you do a search for 'Bieber Vuitton jacket' you'll see lots of posts/pics of it online. http://www.insideedition.com/news/7508/justin-biebers-louis-vuitton-jacket-a-fake.aspx


----------



## staceyandhitesh

thank you.


----------



## cmonkeys1

As a stylist...why would they even HAVE him wear something like that?


----------



## bobobob

I think Miranda Kerr loves her SC Bag


----------



## znzngo

bobobob said:


> I think Miranda Kerr loves her SC Bag


I was about to say the same thing


----------



## znzngo

On post #3123 w/ Deena Nicole Cortese
I don't know who she is but saw this pic thru celebrities coolspotter! Anywhoo, I posted it bec. I've been debating on using my cosmetic pouch GM as a clutch for just hanging out w/ some friend for cocktails...any thoughts? I also saw a pic of  Jennifer Love Hewitt carrying similar look of a small mono clutch. Not sure which one she's carrying though


----------



## bugn

znzngo said:


> On post #3123 w/ Deena Nicole Cortese
> I don't know who she is but saw this pic thru celebrities coolspotter! Anywhoo, I posted it bec. I've been debating on using my cosmetic pouch GM as a clutch for just hanging out w/ some friend for cocktails...any thoughts? I also saw a pic of  Jennifer Love Hewitt carrying similar look of a small mono clutch. Not sure which one she's carrying though


She is on the Jersey Shore. It's funny how reality peeps become celebs in a matter of minutes.


----------



## znzngo

bugn said:


> She is on the Jersey Shore. It's funny how reality peeps become celebs in a matter of minutes.



 so true!!! I've heard of the show but don't watch it!

Her pic carrying the pouch does not look too bad...it does not look like she just came out of the powder room  you know what I mean or does it??? LOL!


----------



## itsonly4me

Jenelles azur speedy is fake.


----------



## mammabyrdie

itsonly4me said:


> Jenelles azur speedy is fake.



That's what I thought.


----------



## scaredycat

mammabyrdie said:


> That's what I thought.


 
Thought so too! Why do they do that???


----------



## LoveOfBagz

scaredycat said:


> Thought so too! Why do they do that???


Ditto!


----------



## LoveOfBagz

bobobob said:


> I think Miranda Kerr loves her SC Bag


If I had that bag, I would love it too!!!!!


----------



## terps08

znzngo said:


> Speedy Mon Mono
> 
> *Jessica Biel*




LOVE her bag!


----------



## bugn

Who do you think that man is with Kathy Bates? Couldn't be her husband could it?


----------



## SassieMe

Uck!  That dress that Anna Dello Russo is wearing really does NOT work with that hair style!


----------



## terps08

Catherine Deneuve is still so stylish!


----------



## charleston-mom

I believe post no 3156 is another fake. Shape is off. Handles WAY too long.


----------



## nikkili26

kim k is so cute with blonde hair!she always has the latest and greatest!


----------



## staceyandhitesh

charleston-mom said:


> I believe post no 3156 is another fake. Shape is off. Handles WAY too long.



well i dont think so b.c that pic was already posted before but she was in a different event and it was never stated fake or any thing but heres more pics if u want to see it clear and better.. cause she has a extensive collection of louis vuitton and is mostly at openings in paris or anywhere else.. so yea i personally think it isnt but the way it shown it may look off so here are some other pics.. and here is link to all the louis vuittons she is wearing or holding but are more but not in google images. http://www.google.com/search?q=lara....,cf.osb&fp=e0471063610b8c1d&biw=1045&bih=629

but yea.. here are some better views of it!!


----------



## brahh

Kim K looks terrible with blonde hair...and her legs are hideous!


----------



## Jennlexa

Watched last night episode and loved Tamara's LV bag, does anyone know the bags name?


----------



## 19flowers

Tamra's bag was fake -- she has carried several fakes on the show...


----------



## Jennlexa

Wow, that sucks thought it was really cute


----------



## 19flowers

It amazes me that she carries fake LV, especially when she is with Vicki.   Vicki's bags look authentic.


----------



## blazedog

I don't understand why anyone would carry fantasy Vuitton bags - especially in Orange County.

If she were carrying Vuitton replicas that weren't obvious fakes, 99% of people wouldn't know but what is the point? Shoot me but I don't find the brown monogram to be the most attractive bag style around so what is the point of having people snicker at you for carrying a bag whose cachet lies principally in its price tag?

Is she so stupid that she can't locate a good replica so that people everywhere aren't laughing at her. I say this because I generally can't spot a good replica especially from a picture or 2 seconds on a television screen. Even in person I generally can only tell if it's an obvious fake (like Tamra's) or the person wearing it would never in a zillion years have the money or the inclination to spend that kind of money on a bag (and I'm in Los Angeles so I'm not talking about people dressed casually but babushka ladies at Trader Joe for example). LOL.

Of course Gretchen's bags are a toss up for hideousness and embarrassment at wearing IMO but at least she is attempting to sell those hideous things.


----------



## cmonkeys1

19flowers said:


> It amazes me that she carries fake LV, especially when she is with Vicki. Vicki's bags look authentic.


 
Vicki's you KNOW is authentic and, she carries it everywhere (as would I). As a friend, why does she not tell Tamera to ditch the fakes?


----------



## sayakayumi

I'm so out of the loop when it comes to celebrities, I don't recognize anyone on the last few pages, they just seem like random people wearing LV  especially the Indian celebrities, are they famous? You guys know these people?


----------



## sunspray

sayakayumi said:
			
		

> I'm so out of the loop when it comes to celebrities, I don't recognize anyone on the last few pages, they just seem like random people wearing LV  especially the Indian celebrities, are they famous? You guys know these people?



Me too!


----------



## lshcat

sayakayumi said:


> I'm so out of the loop when it comes to celebrities, I don't recognize anyone on the last few pages, they just seem like random people wearing LV  especially the Indian celebrities, are they famous? You guys know these people?



You're not out of the loop at all. It's no longer the true celebrity thread it used to be imo... but the mods allow it so what can ya do.


----------



## sayakayumi

sunspray said:


> Me too!





lshcat said:


> You're not out of the loop at all. It's no longer the true celebrity thread it used to be imo... but the mods allow it so what can ya do.



Oh ok, thanks ladies... that explains it


----------



## Just4ThePicture

Well I don't know who are those ladies of Real Housewives either.
It depends where you live.


----------



## DRNYC

sayakayumi said:


> I'm so out of the loop when it comes to celebrities, I don't recognize anyone on the last few pages, they just seem like random people wearing LV  especially the Indian celebrities, are they famous? You guys know these people?


Ditto!


----------



## x_TaNgErInE_x

sayakayumi said:


> I'm so out of the loop when it comes to celebrities, I don't recognize anyone on the last few pages, they just seem like random people wearing LV  especially the Indian celebrities, are they famous? You guys know these people?



Yes Indian celebrities are famous, bollywood is a huge industry. They're def more famous than American reality show "stars". India does have a much larger population than the US (over 3 times I think) so they might even be more famous (widely known)


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Just4ThePicture said:


> Well I don't know who are those ladies of Real Housewives either.
> It depends where you live.



same it depends where u live.. im indian so i know these indian actress and if someone is chinese or japanesse or anything they would know more about there films and the people. as she said it depends on where u live, i live in the states but the people i post are really famous, some poster that post other celebs i dont know i sometimes google them and for people who dont know any celebs i write what kind or what types of movies they do then its easy to know all the other celebs from different countries.


----------



## staceyandhitesh

lshcat said:


> You're not out of the loop at all. It's no longer the true celebrity thread it used to be imo... but the mods allow it so what can ya do.



and saying its not longer a true celebrity thread doesnt mean that american celebs never carried fake, if the mods allow it is because they respect other countries and the people from them.. there always fair, when ever i post a fake or someone else does, either be american or indian or european actress it is always deleted! so we must respect every post from everyone, even if we know them or not, cause not everyone knows all the celebs u or someone else might know


----------



## Lee

This is a thread for celebrities around the world, as long as item is authentic, you're allowed to post. Again, if someone else's posts annoys you, please use our ignore feature, that way you won't see their posts.


----------



## sunspray

I don't think anyone was saying it's annoying or that it has to be a US celeb. It's just that we don't recognize a lot of them, that's all.


----------



## lshcat

I don't consider the Real Housewives "celebrities" right now either!  I don't know who they are. Just real people with cameras following them. They have some fame now though certainly. (But the Real Housewives franchise is set to go International in the near future I've heard. Oh boy. Lol.) I feel celebrity applies to people widely known (beyond their own borders) Not saying I mind seeing less than celebrity status people with their LV's, I DON'T mind someone lesser known because it's nice to see the bags out in real life situations. And to see the trends among the various celebrity crowds. 

It's just too bad that the thread lost a few heavy contributors who have posted in years past, very widely-known (recognizable to the majority) celebrities in more natural life settings, etc... it was a very helpful entertaining LV tool here on TPF. It's not that same kind of thread any longer, was my only point. But I guess that's the trend the thread is going to go through now.

No one mentioned fakes today I don't really understand the last poster's comment toward me, sorry.

I would just venture to guess that in general, I think many TPF'ers might just be feeling the loss of the thread the way it used to be is all.


----------



## staceyandhitesh

ur kidding housewives are going international?? omg lol


----------



## x_TaNgErInE_x

lshcat said:


> I feel celebrity applies to people widely known (beyond their own borders) Not saying I mind seeing less than celebrity status people with their LV's, I DON'T mind someone lesser known because it's nice to see the bags out in real life situations. And to see the trends among the various celebrity crowds.
> 
> It's just too bad that the thread lost a few heavy contributors who have posted in years past, very widely-known (recognizable to the majority) celebrities in more natural life settings, etc...



Please don't get my reply wrong because I'm not trying to cause any problems but I do disagree with the above line because truth be told (and I'll use India as an example because that was what I replied to before) but Hollywood celebrities, unless they are say (my favorite) Johnny Depp, aren't that known in countries like India. If to be a considered a celebrity you should be known beyond your own boarders most Hollywood celebrities wouldn't qualify either. 

No offense meant in anyway but most of those Indians celebrities are very widely known, in India and other parts of the world because well for the simple reason that many Indians have migrated around the world. And many of their children don't consider themselves just Indian. Me for example, I'm 3rd generation Indo-Canadian, most my family doesn't even speak punjabi anymore, yet I recognize those celebrities.


----------



## Lee

sunspray said:


> I don't think anyone was saying it's annoying or that it has to be a US celeb. It's just that we don't recognize a lot of them, that's all.



Believe me, lot's of members are not happy, otherwise there won't be any complaints here. 


Can we please get back to topic? (i.e./ discuss about the celebs and their LVs)


----------



## sayakayumi

sunspray said:


> I don't think anyone was saying it's annoying or that it has to be a US celeb. It's just that we don't recognize a lot of them, that's all.


Yes exactly, thanks sunspray  
I wasn't annoyed at all, I just didn't recognize anyone on the pics 

I guess it's my fault, when I read the title "celebrities" I imagined big name movie stars or international pop artists like Madonna or Nicole Kidman... I guess I had the wrong expectations. 

It's nice that US reality shows and bollywood fans can come here and see their idols. I'm the one in the wrong thread *blush* thanks to those who responded to my post 

Edited to add: oops, sorry Lee69, didn't see your post until now, yes please ignore me and talk about LV =D


----------



## staceyandhitesh

x_TaNgErInE_x said:


> I'm 3rd generation Indo-Canadian, most my family doesn't even speak punjabi anymore, yet I recognize those celebrities.



ditto  i guess its just that i posted some celebs that had fakes which upset some (not in this matter lol) so im sorry to all b/c i dont want u guys to feel that if 4 or 5 celebs from india have fake then the other would hardly have real.. lol sorry if u guys got that impression with some fakes i didnt know


----------



## lshcat

x_TaNgErInE_x said:


> Please don't get my reply wrong because I'm not trying to cause any problems but I do disagree with the above line because truth be told (and I'll use India as an example because that was what I replied to before) but Hollywood celebrities, unless they are say (my favorite) Johnny Depp, aren't that known in countries like India.



No offense take it's ok  We can respectively disagree  Hundreds (thousands) of widely known celebs no matter where they are from, could easily go from country to country on different red carpets or performances, broadcasts, sports arenas etc.. that _widely-known _stature is what makes celebs an interesting topic easy to relate to, fun to look at out wearing their LV's 



Lee69 said:


> Believe me, lot's of members are not happy, otherwise there won't be any complaints here.
> 
> Can we please get back to topic?   (i.e./ discuss about the celebs and their LVs)



Yes, sorry Lee!


----------



## Lee

sayakayumi said:


> Yes exactly, thanks sunspray
> I wasn't annoyed at all, I just didn't recognize anyone on the pics
> 
> I guess it's my fault, when I read the title "celebrities" I imagined big name movie stars or international pop artists like Madonna or Nicole Kidman... I guess I had the wrong expectations.
> 
> It's nice that US reality shows and bollywood fans can come here and see their idols. I'm the one in the wrong thread *blush* thanks to those who responded to my post
> 
> Edited to add: oops, sorry Lee69, didn't see your post until now, yes please ignore me and talk about LV =D





lshcat said:


> No offense take it's ok  We can respectively disagree  Hundreds (thousands) of widely known celebs no matter where they are from, could easily go from country to country on different red carpets or performances, broadcasts, sports arenas etc.. that _widely-known _stature is what makes celebs an interesting topic easy to relate to, fun to look at out wearing their LV's
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, sorry Lee!



No worries ladies!


----------



## Just4ThePicture

As I said it depends where you live. I'm french but I enjoy seeing Indian celebrities their style is very different. As I like asians celebrities in Hermes thread. I find them very bold sometimes with mixing styles.
But I stop the remarks it's only my second post I don't want to cause myself troubles.


----------



## blazedog

I think it's ethnocentric to devalue celebrities who aren't *famous* within western culture and I think it's a dangerous slope to start evaluating whether someone is *famous* enough to be on this thread. When I pick up a gossip magazine I don't know lots of the people in it - I don't know model's names because I am not working in that specific industry; I certainly don't know a lot about Asian or Indian celebrities - sometimes I will email a picture of a Korean celebrity to a friend and get the back story - which widens my world.

SPeaking only for myself, I don't care if I don't know who the person is so long as it's a nice picture of a bag which gives me a sense of how it looks being worn in real life.


----------



## Just4ThePicture

blazedog said:


> I think it's ethnocentric to devalue celebrities who aren't *famous* within western culture and I think it's a dangerous slope to start evaluating whether someone is *famous* enough to be on this thread. When I pick up a gossip magazine I don't know lots of the people in it - I don't know model's names because I am not working in that specific industry; I certainly don't know a lot about Asian or Indian celebrities - sometimes I will email a picture of a Korean celebrity to a friend and get the back story - which widens my world.
> 
> SPeaking only for myself, I don't care if I don't know who the person is so long as it's a nice picture of a bag which gives me a sense of how it looks being worn in real life.


 

Totally agree !
That's what i wanted to say but you said it better !


----------



## x_TaNgErInE_x

blazedog said:


> I think it's ethnocentric to devalue celebrities who aren't *famous* within western culture and I think it's a dangerous slope to start evaluating whether someone is *famous* enough to be on this thread. When I pick up a gossip magazine I don't know lots of the people in it - I don't know model's names because I am not working in that specific industry; I certainly don't know a lot about Asian or Indian celebrities - sometimes I will email a picture of a Korean celebrity to a friend and get the back story - which widens my world.
> 
> SPeaking only for myself, I don't care if I don't know who the person is so long as it's a nice picture of a bag which gives me a sense of how it looks being worn in real life.


----------



## sayakayumi

blazedog said:


> I think it's ethnocentric to devalue celebrities who aren't *famous* within western culture and I think it's a dangerous slope to start evaluating whether someone is *famous* enough to be on this thread. When I pick up a gossip magazine I don't know lots of the people in it - I don't know model's names because I am not working in that specific industry; I certainly don't know a lot about Asian or Indian celebrities - sometimes I will email a picture of a Korean celebrity to a friend and get the back story - which widens my world.
> 
> SPeaking only for myself, I don't care if I don't know who the person is so long as it's a nice picture of a bag which gives me a sense of how it looks being worn in real life.


I disagree.


----------



## staceyandhitesh

i think we all need to stop, because everyone has different views and opinions and at the end no ones going to agree and everyone will get into an argument so i guess its best we all stop and move on


----------



## Sonic Peaches

Thank you to all the people who take the time to find and post pics. I don't think you all get thanked enough!!!


----------



## AnaVeronika

blazedog said:


> I think it's ethnocentric to devalue celebrities who aren't *famous* within western culture and I think it's a dangerous slope to start evaluating whether someone is *famous* enough to be on this thread. When I pick up a gossip magazine I don't know lots of the people in it - I don't know model's names because I am not working in that specific industry; I certainly don't know a lot about Asian or Indian celebrities - sometimes I will email a picture of a Korean celebrity to a friend and get the back story - which widens my world.
> 
> SPeaking only for myself, I don't care if I don't know who the person is so long as it's a nice picture of a bag which gives me a sense of how it looks being worn in real life.



I agree with this. This is a world wide forum and we can all put our celebrities .


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

I think *Fan Bingbing* does not look stylish in her LV RTW, but rather like a fashion victim. The clothes wear her and not the other way round, if you know what I mean.


----------



## znzngo

blazedog said:


> I think it's ethnocentric to devalue celebrities who aren't *famous* within western culture and I think it's a dangerous slope to start evaluating whether someone is *famous* enough to be on this thread. When I pick up a gossip magazine I don't know lots of the people in it - I don't know model's names because I am not working in that specific industry; I certainly don't know a lot about Asian or Indian celebrities - sometimes I will email a picture of a Korean celebrity to a friend and get the back story - which widens my world.
> 
> SPeaking only for myself, I don't care if I don't know who the person is so long as it's a nice picture of a bag which gives me a sense of how it looks being worn in real life.


Totally Agree!


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Sonic Peaches said:


> Thank you to all the people who take the time to find and post pics. I don't think you all get thanked enough!!!



thank you


----------



## x_TaNgErInE_x

I'm sorry Lee, I know you said to get back on topic, but you also mentioned that there have been numerous complaints about this. I don't understand why there would be complaints about this.

I think that many people don't realize that celebrities they consider to be hugely famous in the Western world are almost virtually unknown in many other parts of the world. 

It's been suggested over and over that because pictures of celebrities from other parts world are posted in this thread that it makes it not up to par.

Perhaps if someone could give me some names of specific celebrities that they consider to be "real" celebrities, people may realize that even those celebrities are not as widely known in countries such as India as they are in the Western world. Just as Indian celebrities are not as well known in the Western world as they are in India. Hence celebrity is a very relative term to where you live.

I thought we were all here because of a mutual love of LV handbags, a place I could come where I wouldn't be judged for it. But now I am feeling judged, like my views on this makes me subpar in the world of LV. I'm disappointed that this keeps coming up over and over again. I'm disappointed that people can't see beyond their own boarders

A big thank you to all who post pics of celebrities, no matter where they're from!


----------



## lshcat

Ooh I like that little thing Paula Abdul is wearing.  She looks cute. Isn't that the same (or similar to) what the LV employees wear?


----------



## Lee

lshcat said:


> Ooh I like that little thing Paula Abdul is wearing.  She looks cute. Isn't that the same (or similar to) what the LV employees wear?



 It's the Florentine, cute isn't it? It's a shame I can't do waist bag.


----------



## clp moo em

#3212 is the most ugly fake and it is such a bad fake how can you not see that! take notice before posting


----------



## needlv

brahh said:


> Kim K looks terrible with blonde hair...and her legs are hideous!


 
Totally agree with you!! She looked older - like one of those "real housewives"...


----------



## mlemee

x_TaNgErInE_x said:


> I think that many people don't realize that celebrities they consider to be hugely famous in the Western world are almost virtually unknown in many other parts of the world.
> 
> It's been suggested over and over that because pictures of celebrities from other parts world are posted in this thread that it makes it not up to par.
> 
> Perhaps if someone could give me some names of specific celebrities that they consider to be "real" celebrities, people may realize that even those celebrities are not as widely known in countries such as India as they are in the Western world. Just as Indian celebrities are not as well known in the Western world as they are in India. Hence celebrity is a very relative term to where you live.
> 
> I thought we were all here because of a mutual love of LV handbags, a place I could come where I wouldn't be judged for it. But now I am feeling judged, like my views on this makes me subpar in the world of LV. I'm disappointed that this keeps coming up over and over again. I'm disappointed that people can't see beyond their own boarders



Hey, as long as they look fabulous carrying the LV, who cares!


----------



## mlemee

bobobob said:


> I think Miranda Kerr loves her SC Bag



I love her SC bag!! Obsessed with it and in deep red too


----------



## cofeec

Would the bag that the girl on Housewives of Orange County possibly be a Griet?


----------



## staceyandhitesh

how do u girls know some of the housewife's are known for carrying fake bags? i mean some can be obvious but knowing its about there reputation, how are the known for doing that?


----------



## luxery baby

*"Lady Gaga fakes it! Were not talking about her alone time with rumored BF Taylor Kinney, either. The Mother Monster has all sorts of designers clamoring to dress her in priceless, high-end couture, but the New York gal admits she still buys designer fakes.'*


----------



## luxery baby

I didnt mean to put this under Louis Vuitton shopping. Mods can you please move this for me? sorry for the incovinence


----------



## lshcat

clp moo em said:


> #3212 is the most ugly fake and it is such a bad fake how can you not see that! take notice before posting



Did you report whatever you saw? is that a big glaring wanna-be 'neverfull' post 3220?.


----------



## jmaemonte

lshcat said:


> Did you report whatever you saw? Just saw a big glaring wanna-be 'neverfull' post 3220.  I'll report that one.



I think that is a cake.


----------



## lshcat

jmaemonte said:


> I think that is a cake.



Oh LMAO - thank GAWD if it is! haha... I'm looking on a small screened phone.  I didn't see any LV's in the shot then, or I guess maybe that was probably the 'LV'


----------



## jmaemonte

lshcat said:


> Oh LMAO - thank GAWD if it is! haha... I'm looking on a small screened phone.  I didn't see any LV's in the shot then, or I guess maybe that was probably the 'LV'



Lol!  I thought the same thing when I first saw it!  Yikes!  But then I noticed it was sitting on top of a cake that says Happy Birthday. I think those are Shaunie's initials on the "mon monogram".


----------



## staceyandhitesh

its a cake.. i thought it was cute so i posted it.. was i not suppose to post that to? just wondering


----------



## lshcat

staceyandhitesh said:


> its a cake.. i thought it was cute so i posted it.. was i not suppose to post that to? just wondering



I'm sure it's fine but (for me anyway) it could have used a big LV "CAKE" caption lol. I wonder how they got those 'straps' to stand up like that.


----------



## staceyandhitesh

idk but its kind of impressive cause theres a pic of royce reed another basketball wife and her lv cake at her birthday was messy and really disgusting looking.. this looks really nice for a cake


----------



## jmaemonte

staceyandhitesh said:


> idk but its kind of impressive cause theres a pic of royce reed another basketball wife and her lv cake at her birthday was messy and really disgusting looking.. this looks really nice for a cake



I agree. They did a really great job on the cake!


----------



## clp moo em

lshcat said:


> Did you report whatever you saw? is that a big glaring wanna-be 'neverfull' post 3220?.



It has been removed now Ishcat  it was the most ugly looking Alma vernis in black.
Im pretty sure the neverfull is a Birthday cake lol


----------



## drspock7

so funny. i was coming to post about the same thing. wondering why the print was so small and the monogram was so big....it is a very nice cake. happy bday shaunie...LOL


----------



## znzngo

I was about to make comment about the NF mon mono that looks horrible but now that I found out it's a cake I'm actually amazed!


----------



## blazedog

Vuitton Cakes & Cupcakes and a Gucci Cake


----------



## staceyandhitesh

omg the gucci looks real!!


----------



## LVBagLady

Now I am hungry.


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Royce Reed's messy cake.. both bbw but shauni had the best one


----------



## cmonkeys1

Those are rich! Love em.


----------



## znzngo

Post 3227 The Ivory bag is that a lovely SC?  I love it! I can so imagine an Ivory Epi Speedy B!  (my price range  ) I think it would be lovely


----------



## Just4ThePicture

I don't know who is Kimbella American model. But as we say in french "très distinguée".


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

I think the two blondes are in Milan's Montenapoleone flagship store... my usual haunt. I wonder who they are.


----------



## bobobob

One on the right is Virginie and Claire Courtin-Clarins, heiresses of Clarins skin-care company. Their grandfather,Jacques Courtin-Clarins, was the founder of Clarins skin-care


----------



## staceyandhitesh

i love ashley's dress


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

bobobob said:


> One on the right is Virginie and Claire Courtin-Clarins, heiresses of Clarins skin-care company. Their grandfather,Jacques Courtin-Clarins, was the founder of Clarins skin-care



Thank you for the info.


----------



## minababe

the last celeb's lv looks strange to me .. which bag is that? I thought a totally but it has vachetta parts on the sides ..


----------



## staceyandhitesh

i think your talking about this! its a Palermo GM 

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1646199&stc=1&d=1332095670

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1472263&stc=1&d=1314303202


----------



## taniherd

Anyone know which Azur bag that is? Evora? 
The one Willow Smith's friend is carrying. 
Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## staceyandhitesh

taniherd said:


> Anyone know which Azur bag that is? Evora?
> The one Willow Smith's friend is carrying.
> Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



i think it is an evora.. for a sec i thought it was a galliera but then i really looked into it and yea to me it seems as an evora


----------



## taniherd

staceyandhitesh said:


> i think it is an evora.. for a sec i thought it was a galliera but then i really looked into it and yea to me it seems as an evora




Thanks!


----------



## staceyandhitesh

taniherd said:


> Thanks!



NP  :welcome2:


----------



## minababe

minababe said:


> the last celeb's lv looks strange to me .. which bag is that? I thought a totally but it has vachetta parts on the sides ..





staceyandhitesh said:


> i think your talking about this! its a Palermo GM
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1646199&stc=1&d=1332095670
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1472263&stc=1&d=1314303202



no I was talking about this one


----------



## bagLoVera

minababe said:


> no I was talking about this one


 
I think it's an Estrela.


----------



## merekat703

LOVE the green one!


----------



## minababe

bagLoVera said:


> I think it's an Estrela.




aaaaaaah thanks a lot!


----------



## staceyandhitesh

what is the green purse called


----------



## bagLoVera

minababe said:


> aaaaaaah thanks a lot!


 
No problem


----------



## blazedog

What bag is that green one with the dog? I don't recognize the leather.


----------



## lshcat

staceyandhitesh said:


> what is the green purse called





blazedog said:


> What bag is that green one with the dog? I don't recognize the leather.




There is a new empreinte papillion coming out, perhaps it's that.


----------



## x_TaNgErInE_x

Post #3251 real? For some reason it looked off to me... And #3241?


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Horrible outfit, everything clashes. Besides, I don't see why he uses a luggage piece to attend a fashion show... unless he wants to steal some designer clothes.


----------



## merekat703

Rose looks fabulous!


----------



## robbins65

Angela Simmons dog looks so sad.


----------



## krawford

I was disgusted to see those trashy girls carrying their monogram LV bags.  I don't know if they were real or not, but it made LV a turn off to me.  I am glad I sold all of mine.


----------



## spay_and_neuter

Is this one still available?  Thanks!






[/QUOTE]


----------



## Gal4Dior

Wow, little Emma needs to wear a bra under that white dress and put something over that bustier. The bustier outfit looks like there may be a potential for a wardrobe malfunction. =T


----------



## staceyandhitesh

those shoes peta's wearing the in the second set of pics is soo ugly! does anybody know what designer shoes are they


----------



## Gal4Dior

staceyandhitesh said:


> those shoes peta's wearing the in the second set of pics is soo ugly! does anybody know what designer shoes are they


 
That's not Peta, that's actually Lacy Schwimmer. I agree, those shoes are hideous! LOL!


----------



## staceyandhitesh

LVSistinaMM said:


> That's not Peta, that's actually Lacy Schwimmer. I agree, those shoes are hideous! LOL!



LOL omg ahah but on zimbio it was showing pictures of peta and this came along while i was going through all her pics.. lol


----------



## lshcat

I like her style. They remind of Prada's fairy line, but I don't know what they are.


----------



## staceyandhitesh

omg thats what i what came in  my mind second.. first i thought it could be a louboutin then somehow it reminded me of the Prada's fairy line


----------



## Totz87

post *3274 is surfer paradise??? anyone know where she was?


----------



## staceyandhitesh

she was spotted outside after her practice at the dancing with stars studio


----------



## Dancechika24

Pics 3,4, and 5 in post #3274 is Lacey, not Peta...only pics #1 and 2 are Peta


----------



## Dancechika24

I love how the Delightful Gm looks on Kym..makes me want to trade my MM for a GM..but makes sense why she would need a bigger bag to fit all her dance stuff etc.


----------



## mundodabolsa

staceyandhitesh said:


> Jose Maria Callejon (Spanish footballer) and Roberto Carvalho (Brazilian footballer)


 
just fyi, his name is ricardo carvalho and he's portuguese, not brazilian.


----------



## staceyandhitesh

mundodabolsa said:


> just fyi, his name is ricardo carvalho and he's portuguese, not brazilian.



oh, well thats what it said in zimbio. my bad


----------



## mundodabolsa

staceyandhitesh said:


> oh, well thats what it said in zimbio. my bad



no worries I figured it was just the caption and not you. 

it just annoyed me to see the incorrect info out there


----------



## yummymayo

Uhhh...does LV sponsor all these footballers or something? LOL


----------



## paruparo

yummymayo said:


> Uhhh...does LV sponsor all these footballers or something? LOL



Was wondering the same thing lol


----------



## Lilouninamama

yummymayo said:


> Uhhh...does LV sponsor all these footballers or something? LOL



I think so also!


----------



## Gal4Dior

Yikes, the idylle speedy does not age well. So sad!


----------



## staceyandhitesh

isnt that the new speedy though that just came out


----------



## ilovenicebags

Love the football players. Lots of eyecandy aside from all the LV


----------



## QnBee9

On page 221 there is a pic of Jen Aniston...what LV item is she wearing? Scarf? Bag? Can't figure it out.


----------



## joan624

ilovenicebags said:
			
		

> Love the football players. Lots of eyecandy aside from all the LV



I agree! )))


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

WOW!!! the football players use a lot of LV..... no wonder all the women flock to them.... they look hot and have a good sense of style


----------



## bobobob

#3316 Fan Bing Bing's gown is also by Louis Vuitton


----------



## staceyandhitesh

omg i love Margherita's name and clutch!!


----------



## boyoverboard

As if Gwyneth Paltrow needs a free Mon Monogram Pegase!


----------



## SassieMe

boyoverboard said:


> As if Gwyneth Paltrow needs a free Mon Monogram Pegase!



:lolots:


----------



## staceyandhitesh

hey girls is there a thread in the purse forum just to update fashion shows or pics of inside fashion shows !!! sorry if this is off topic but i just wanted to know!! thanks


----------



## Shopatvuitton

futurerichGirl! said:


> Is the girl next to Jordan in all the pink and uggs ger daughter?



Its her sister


----------



## lshcat

Thanks for posting the Estrela pic on Tiffany Thornton, I really like that bag for every-day errands and stuff. Seems very nice. http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vu...ir-lvs-pics-only-344348-222.html#post21581152


----------



## tatiwang

staceyandhitesh said:


> omg i love Margherita's name and clutch!!


 I agree! )))


----------



## blazedog

Is this the Monogram Eden PM?


----------



## drspock7

staceyandhitesh said:


> hey girls is there a thread in the purse forum just to update fashion shows or pics of inside fashion shows !!! sorry if this is off topic but i just wanted to know!! thanks



If you look at the random pics thread they are mostly the LV show pics and professional ads



blazedog said:


> Is this the Monogram Eden PM?



Does anyone know why this walking aged child has a pacifier?


----------



## taniherd

drspock7 said:


> If you look at the random pics thread they are mostly the LV show pics and professional ads
> 
> 
> 
> *Does anyone know why this walking aged child has a pacifier?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> I was wondering the same thing??? :wondering


----------



## Just4ThePicture

About the toddler, I only saw how stylish she was ! When I look at pictures of me when I was a little girl, I only see those horrible windbreaker or K-way that my mother used to put me on !
I'm sure when she is older she won't be ashamed of the way her mother clothed her.


----------



## taniherd

^ Yes I agree she is dressed very cute/stylish.  
But she's to old to be sucking on a pacifier.


----------



## shopingisfun

Not trying to be funny, but what does Nicki have on her feet?  Not that the boot is a disaster, but her clothes is simply doing too much...


----------



## taniherd

Nicki is soo extra.


----------



## shopingisfun

For some reason I keep going back to Nicki's picture.  I really like her, but she looks like a peacock there


----------



## sgj99

holy cow!  i don't know who Reiko MacKenzie is but that alligator Lockit is absolutely stunning!!!  my eyes just about popped out of my head
(post #3335)


----------



## sgj99

i'm going to have to find a way to watch this show if this bag, this TDF alligator Lockit is on.


----------



## donutella.

shopingisfun said:


> Not trying to be funny, but what does Nicki have on her feet? Not that the boot is a disaster, but her clothes is simply doing too much...


 
I have never heard about her but maybe it's her trademark or something like that ?


----------



## CarPer

Do you know what is this bag??? Is it some limited edition?
Well, sorry did not add the picture...
Post 2570 in Pictures Only Thread.


----------



## lshcat

CarPer said:


> Do you know what is this bag??? Is it some limited edition?
> Well, sorry did not add the picture...
> Post 2570 in Pictures Only Thread.



Post #2570 is a coat. ? Maybe try to link again? Click on the post #, and then copy/paste the "http://forum.purseblog.com/...." location that comes up.


----------



## staceyandhitesh

lshcat said:


> Post #2570 is a coat. ? Maybe try to link again? Click on the post #, and then copy/paste the "http://forum.purseblog.com/...." location that comes up.



yea thats a coat! theres no purse!


----------



## CarPer

lshcat said:


> Post #2570 is a coat. ? Maybe try to link again? Click on the post #, and then copy/paste the "http://forum.purseblog.com/...." location that comes up.





staceyandhitesh said:


> yea thats a coat! theres no purse!



I am very sorry, I have lost the post myslef  But I have saved the picture


----------



## Borse1224

agree!


----------



## staceyandhitesh

CarPer said:


> I am very sorry, I have lost the post myslef  But I have saved the picture


sorry idk the name but if this helps u out then yay 
http://coolspotters.com/handbags/louis-vuitton-s-s-2010-flat-bag


----------



## CarPer

staceyandhitesh said:


> sorry idk the name but if this helps u out then yay
> http://coolspotters.com/handbags/louis-vuitton-s-s-2010-flat-bag



Thank you! Pity it's not in the offer any more...


----------



## lshcat

CarPer said:


> I am very sorry, I have lost the post myslef  But I have saved the picture



It's called the 'Underground Flat' messenger ~ cute bag. 2010.


----------



## Nahla

What color is Dakota's SC? Brown or Blue?


----------



## lshcat

CarPer said:


> I am very sorry, I have lost the post myslef  But I have saved the picture



It's also on a resale site right now.  https://www.luxuryexchange.com/shop...is-vuitton-mastic-flat-bag-new/prod_3775.html


----------



## CarPer

lshcat said:


> It's also on a resale site right now.  https://www.luxuryexchange.com/shop...is-vuitton-mastic-flat-bag-new/prod_3775.html



Oh, thank you!


----------



## staceyandhitesh

i love the one direction soo much!!


----------



## boyoverboard

I do love a bit of One Direction :shame: and seeing them with LV makes it all the better!


----------



## boyoverboard

Kendall Jenner's (whoever she is!) leggings?! I couldn't even enjoy looking at her LV!


----------



## sgj99

boyoverboard said:


> Kendall Jenner's (whoever she is!) leggings?! I couldn't even enjoy looking at her LV!


 
i thought maybe it was just me and that i'm getting old:  those look stupid!


----------



## Belle79

Is Kristin Cavallari's Speedy a 30? This pic is really making me want one!


----------



## littlewing1957

Looks like a 30 to me.  It is gorgeous.


----------



## donutella.

@staceyandhitesh I would like to ask you something if you don't mind, when you write "old indian actress", like in post 3378 what do you mean exactly because to me they look pretty young. Sorry if I sound dumb !


----------



## nikkili26

donutella. said:
			
		

> @staceyandhitesh I would like to ask you something if you don't mind, when you write "old indian actress", like in post 3378 what do you mean exactly because to me they look pretty young. Sorry if I sound dumb !



old, as in jaded, been seen around too often to notice....not old as in elderly.


----------



## minababe

Whats the name of the lv bag that jennifer love hewitt is carrying?


----------



## bobobob

minababe said:


> Whats the name of the lv bag that jennifer love hewitt is carrying?


 
Menilmontant. I think it is in PM


----------



## staceyandhitesh

donutella. said:


> @staceyandhitesh I would like to ask you something if you don't mind, when you write "old indian actress", like in post 3378 what do you mean exactly because to me they look pretty young. Sorry if I sound dumb !





nikkili26 said:


> old, as in jaded, been seen around too often to notice....not old as in elderly.



lol no its alright you dont sound dumb at all  @Donutella, she is really young but what i mean by old is a faded actress that worked in the 90's or early 2000's but is not known anymore for acting but more commonly known for being a socialite! in this case though not only is she an actress slash designer she is also a princess in india in a small state.. but thank you for pointing that out, i dont want people to have a misconception about that


----------



## donutella.

Thanks for replying me nikkili26 and staceyandhitesh. Obviously it makes sense, I didn't understand that way ! I don't think people will have misconception, it's just me who is not very "smart" or awaken. Anyway thanks for your answers.


----------



## yellowsuitcase

Does anyone know if the lv sc bag that kirsten carries around here (http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vu...ir-lvs-pics-only-344348-133.html#post18127511) is the regular sized or the pm size?


----------



## lshcat

Thanks for posting these Fumi!! I love Dita's style, and that Mahina on Vanessa is gorgeous too!

http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vu...ir-lvs-pics-only-344348-226.html#post21752164

http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vu...ir-lvs-pics-only-344348-226.html#post21752289


----------



## rupz

http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vu...ir-lvs-pics-only-344348-227.html#post21760079

VERNIS BREA!


----------



## sgj99

rupz said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vu...ir-lvs-pics-only-344348-227.html#post21760079
> 
> VERNIS BREA!


 
you're right, i didn't recognize it at first.  i usually zip mine up and use the handles so it looks very different than what i'm used to.  good eye!


----------



## VanessaLVer

boyoverboard said:


> Kendall Jenner's (whoever she is!) leggings?! I couldn't even enjoy looking at her LV!


 
Hahahahaha I thought the same!!! WTF, right?


----------



## thewave1969

Alexa Chung in post #3413 is carrying that gorgeous Speedy Cuir Orfevre! So beautiful!!!


----------



## donutella.

This actress in post #3419 is really beautiful.


----------



## reiko734

it's great...!


----------



## staceyandhitesh

http://i1179.photobucket.com/albums/x383/Vanessaki88/barb.jpg

omg that barbara mori girl is also an indian actress!! wow


----------



## bobobob

Gowns worn by Dakota Fanning, Jessica Chastain, and Natalia Vodianova were custom made for the Met Ball


----------



## VanessaLVer

staceyandhitesh said:


> http://i1179.photobucket.com/albums/x383/Vanessaki88/barb.jpg
> 
> omg that barbara mori girl is also an indian actress!! wow


 

Oh true! She was an actress in an indian movie with some indian hottie guy I remember it was all over the news! hahahahaha


----------



## staceyandhitesh

VanessaLVer said:


> Oh true! She was an actress in an indian movie with some indian hottie guy I remember it was all over the news! hahahahaha



lol trust me it was all over the news before the movie was released and everyone was excited for this movie because it was half spanish and hindi and EVERYONE  had expectations of this movie but when it realized it was one of the biggest jokes in the movie industry to be ever made!!  aww oh well i liked her acting and obvsiosuly the guy! is she still around or something in spanish movies


----------



## Louis III

staceyandhitesh - do you mean that in your last post (in the photo thread) the woman just had a baby 2 days before??? OMG, you should've seen me two days after my son was born....definately not red carpet material


----------



## VanessaLVer

staceyandhitesh said:


> lol trust me it was all over the news before the movie was released and everyone was excited for this movie because it was half spanish and hindi and EVERYONE had expectations of this movie but when it realized it was one of the biggest jokes in the movie industry to be ever made!!  aww oh well i liked her acting and obvsiosuly the guy! is she still around or something in spanish movies


 
Yes she's mainly a soap opera actress but lately she hasn't done anything just TV commercials hahahhaa


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Louis III said:


> staceyandhitesh - do you mean that in your last post (in the photo thread) the woman just had a baby 2 days before??? OMG, you should've seen me two days after my son was born....definately not red carpet material



yep thats clearly what i ment  though its hard to believe how u can be in shape in 2 days!! i think it was an old photo or something!


----------



## staceyandhitesh

is the ebene artsy real! cause i believe we had a big discussion this! i would love to know cause the one i posted could have been a SO also if this was an SO


----------



## Louis III

Kirsten Dunst's beautiful Epi Alma is killing me, as I sooooooo want an Epi Alma right now...although in Fuchsia...they are out of stock and I'm on the waiting list....


----------



## lshcat

Louis III said:


> Kirsten Dunst's beautiful Epi Alma is killing me, as I sooooooo want an Epi Alma right now...although in Fuchsia...they are out of stock and I'm on the waiting list....



I agree, she looks adorable with that alma!


----------



## blazedog

*MJ* said:


> It's a Mon Monogram Neverfull PM



Thanks - I guess it's such an odd choice for a bag that I just didn't recognize it. 

IMHO I don't understand the functionality of the Neverful PM. The only thing that is nice about the Neverful (again IMHO) is its functionality in the larger size because it is light and holds a lot. But if I were going to get a smaller bag, it would never be the Neverful.

I also would be fearful that things would more easily fall out of it. Another reason why I'm not super fond of the Neverful or the St Louis as "purses" is that when I put them down somewhere the contents can very easily fall out.


----------



## *MJ*

blazedog said:
			
		

> Thanks - I guess it's such an odd choice for a bag that I just didn't recognize it.
> 
> IMHO I don't understand the functionality of the Neverful PM. The only thing that is nice about the Neverful (again IMHO) is its functionality in the larger size because it is light and holds a lot. But if I were going to get a smaller bag, it would never be the Neverful.
> 
> I also would be fearful that things would more easily fall out of it. Another reason why I'm not super fond of the Neverful or the St Louis as "purses" is that when I put them down somewhere the contents can very easily fall out.



I agree about the lack of functionality of the NF PM. It's so tiny! I like the MM and the GM though, and use mine with a zipped organizer which protects my possessions.


----------



## jessicasstyle

Added loads of photos of Jessica SImpson's LV's guys, she has a ridiculous collection so thought it would be worth putting it all up for people to see


----------



## SassieMe

jessicasstyle said:


> Added loads of photos of Jessica SImpson's LV's guys, she has a ridiculous collection so thought it would be worth putting it all up for people to see



Thanks! i loved seeing all of those super bags!  And I knew that she really loved LV earlier in her career - do you know if she still does?


----------



## jessicasstyle

SassieMe said:


> Thanks! i loved seeing all of those super bags!  And I knew that she really loved LV earlier in her career - do you know if she still does?



Yeah I think so.. shes always buying new LV I swear! Maybe not as much as she used to, I think her styles changed a lot since the good ol' newlyweds nick days (not for the better unfortunately) so some of the bags she carries now a days  are a bit meh


----------



## jessicasstyle

jessicasstyle said:


> Yeah I think so.. shes always buying new LV I swear! Maybe not as much as she used to, I think her styles changed a lot since the good ol' newlyweds nick days (not for the better unfortunately) so some of the bags she carries now a days  are a bit meh



Added a few more on there for ya


----------



## MyLVAddict

UGH!!!  What a FAKE green graffiti NF in that airport pic!!!


----------



## Belle79

Kirsten Dunst looks so cute with her Alma - the bag really suits her.


----------



## IN LVOE

Belle79 said:


> Kirsten Dunst looks so cute with her Alma - the bag really suits her.


i agree!!! but i wish some one would tell her to comb her hair!!!


----------



## *MJ*

Tamara's Keepall looks fake.


----------



## candiebear

Khloe -- did you forget to try on the sunglasses before you bought them? Definitely doesn't suit your face

Kim Z -- her wigs scared me on those mannequin heads, I was looking for her body for a second there!

Nancy Dell'Olio -- wearing a lot of designer labels doesn't make you look fashionable


----------



## thegoodswan

I always loved Jessica Simpson's collection!


----------



## jessicasstyle

thegoodswan said:


> I always loved Jessica Simpson's collection!


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Oh dear... what is going on with poor Sofia's face? Is it melting? I she having a seizure? I cannot tell.

Anyway, love the dress; am tired of the bag... I get she designed it, but how many times do we have to look at it?


----------



## sgj99

she just looks so uncomfortable and so unhappy to be at that event.


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Calling Louis Vuitton 911... can we please get that poor woman another SC slim clutch? Maybe the gold calf leather one? 

And while we are at it, please call Madame Tussauds, this wax figure is melting before our eyes.


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

She: vapid heiress - he: douchy "artist" - together: a threat to crocodile Birkin bags.














Oh, how edgy... NOT.


----------



## delphinet

I realize this is a really old post in the Celebs and their LVs thread, but...can anyone please tell me the name/type of the scarf worn by model Lina Sandberg in this post by DiSco?


----------



## IN LVOE

in post # 3566 is louise bourgoin carrying a book or is it a love story clutch??? love it!!!!


----------



## bobobob

IN LVOE said:


> in post # 3566 is louise bourgoin carrying a book or is it a love story clutch??? love it!!!!


 
It's a clutch by Olympia Le-Tan


----------



## IN LVOE

bobobob said:


> It's a clutch by Olympia Le-Tan


thank you so much!!! it's so pretty!


----------



## bobobob

post #3583 Fan Bing Bing is also wearing a gown from Fall 2010 collection


----------



## bobobob

post #3622 Mary Kate is wearing shoes from Fall 2009 credit: shoerazzi


----------



## bpurse

bobobob said:


> post #3622 Mary Kate is wearing shoes from Fall 2009 credit: shoerazzi



Thanks for taking the time to post all the celeb pics! I really enjoy looking at them


----------



## bobobob

post #3631 Delphine Arnault is wearing a coat from Resort 2012 credit: vogue


----------



## shalomjude

bobobob said:


> post #3631 Delphine Arnault is wearing a coat from Resort 2012 credit: vogue



Thank you for taking the time to post all the RTW ...love it


----------



## kate xp

Hi!!

Im curious about the bag the modeling is holding. What is the name of the lockit? Thank you!!


----------



## bobobob

shalomjude said:


> Thank you for taking the time to post all the RTW ...love it


  Thank you!


----------



## staceyandhitesh

bobobob some of these pics have been posted! please search the thread before posting replica's but tbh some that u posted that are already in this thread.. its beautiful to see!!


----------



## Belle79

Ooh Kirsten has a black Epi Alma now too! It's so fun to see a celebrity using the same bag you carry


----------



## bobobob

The bag and jacket from post# 3743 are from the Fall 2012 collection credit: vogue


----------



## blazedog

What bag is this.

Thanks.


----------



## bobobob

blazedog said:


> What bag is this.
> 
> Thanks.


 
It's called Besace Monogram Sabia from Cruise 2011 collection


----------



## dpener

I like this idea for sure!


----------



## boyoverboard

Did anyone else laugh out loud at the last photo of Heather Hunter (whoever that is!)?


----------



## shalomjude

blazedog said:


> What bag is this.
> 
> Thanks.



I have this besace and it is a great bag


----------



## mario.af

boyoverboard said:


> Did anyone else laugh out loud at the last photo of Heather Hunter (whoever that is!)?



Didn't laugh, actually I looked like this -->


----------



## shalomjude

mario.af said:


> Didn't laugh, actually I looked like this -->



Me too


----------



## donutella.

shalomjude said:


> Me too


 Me three. I always wonder why women post/do such pictures of themselves.


----------



## tommysmom123

mario.af said:


> Didn't laugh, actually I looked like this -->


Me too!! but add the gaping mouth  for full effect


----------



## staceyandhitesh

i didnt want to post that pic i only posted cause of the purse!! thats a beautiful purse but she modeled that in a totally vulgar way


----------



## WenD08

boyoverboard said:


> Did anyone else laugh out loud at the last photo of Heather Hunter (whoever that is!)?



I had to laugh at her being considered a rapper.  That isn't her only claim to fame...


----------



## staceyandhitesh

i just did a little research... before she was a rapper she was a "adult star"


----------



## donutella.

This young actress in post #3769 is really cute and classy especially among those last pictures. I like her dress and of course her Alma bb.


----------



## sftrick

Some of these photos of so-called "celebrities" really make me cringe.


----------



## staceyandhitesh

sftrick said:


> Some of these photos of so-called "celebrities" really make me cringe.


how come??


----------



## sftrick

staceyandhitesh said:


> how come??



Because some of them look so trashy I think it hurts LV as a brand.  And I did put "celebrities" in quotes because I don't even recognize many of them.  But I really doubt LV is pleased to see its bags associated with some of these people.  I mean, a porn star turned rapper?  Cringe.


----------



## staceyandhitesh

sftrick said:


> Because some of them look so trashy I think it hurts LV as a brand.  And I did put "celebrities" in quotes because I don't even recognize many of them.  But I really doubt LV is pleased to see its bags associated with some of these people.  I mean, a porn star turned rapper?  Cringe.


i didnt even know she was a pornstar until i Wikipedia her.. cause i was at website with a list of female rappers.. and her name was on there!!
i guess its sad!!


----------



## charleston-mom

sftrick said:


> Because some of them look so trashy I think it hurts LV as a brand.  And I did put "celebrities" in quotes because I don't even recognize many of them.  But I really doubt LV is pleased to see its bags associated with some of these people.  I mean, a porn star turned rapper?  Cringe.



I agree. I could barely look at these. So sleazy. Not sure I would in any way call these people celebrities. I just wanted to look away. Yuck.


----------



## bobobob

Maggie Gyllenhaal is wearing fur vest from Fall 2008 collection credit: vogue


----------



## staceyandhitesh

charleston-mom said:


> I agree. I could barely look at these. So sleazy. Not sure I would in any way call these people celebrities. I just wanted to look away. Yuck.


well the only sleazy one is heather hunter and its her last pic.. or otherwise i look for candid pics so there not always taken professionally!!


----------



## charleston-mom

staceyandhitesh said:


> well the only sleazy one is heather hunter and its her last pic.. or otherwise i look for candid pics so there not always taken professionally!!



I would beg to differ and I agree with Strick.  I wouldn't say that was the only one. I guess it's all a matter of taste and opinion, but I do agree with what Strick said.  

Adult film/porn stars carrying LVs in really sleazy poses are not something most people are necessarily hoping to see when they click on this thread. I also agree with what it other poster said in terms of some of ttese.  it devalues the brand and is probably not the clientele LV is hoping for as representative of their product.  

I don't think many people would aspire to the brand if they really saw a lot of these types of pictures. Luckily they don't show up in the mainstream media. I wouldn't want to think about the dive in the cache and implied sophistication and heritage of LV if they did.  

Gucci is facing a similar problem, as is Burberry in Great Britain.  Hope it doesn't happen with LV. I think Hermes is being devalued some as well by the Kardashian influx of pictures. Have heard lots on that vein. Sad.


----------



## charleston-mom

staceyandhitesh said:


> i didnt want to post that pic i only posted cause of the purse!! thats a beautiful purse but she modeled that in a totally vulgar way



Poor LV. I bet this assaults their senses as much as it did the people on here. Probably more. LOL!


----------



## lasvegasann

Madonna sporting her kabbalah string!!!


----------



## x_TaNgErInE_x

I agree that some of those pics are cringe worthy, not only that but I browse this forum from work and to see pics like that makes me rethink coming on here from work. 

But comments about who should and shouldn't be carrying LV is a bit ridiculous. So who should be allowed to carry LV? Really people? Judge much?


----------



## sgj99

charleston-mom said:


> I would beg to differ and I agree with Strick. I wouldn't say that was the only one. I guess it's all a matter of taste and opinion, but I do agree with what Strick said.
> 
> Adult film/porn stars carrying LVs in really sleazy poses are not something most people are necessarily hoping to see when they click on this thread. I also agree with what it other poster said in terms of some of ttese. it devalues the brand and is probably not the clientele LV is hoping for as representative of their product.
> 
> I don't think many people would aspire to the brand if they really saw a lot of these types of pictures. Luckily they don't show up in the mainstream media. I wouldn't want to think about the dive in the cache and implied sophistication and heritage of LV if they did.
> 
> Gucci is facing a similar problem, as is Burberry in Great Britain. Hope it doesn't happen with LV. *I think Hermes is being devalued some as well by the Kardashian influx of pictures. *Have heard lots on that vein. Sad.


 
that fact has certainly dampened by lust for a Birkin, i definitely think the whole K Klan has cheapened the image of Hermes.  if i'm being judgemental ... than so be it!


----------



## staceyandhitesh

well i never thought i would say this as a women my self, but pornstars are like celebs that do things that many among us detest! We have a problem because of there actions of getting recorded by doing things that should be done in private but they are still mentioned as celebs but in adult world and i my own self think that they are allowed in this thread.. yes the pics i "posted" which the last one only mainly of heather hunter, is a bad one but if you really look back at this thread from its beginning... trust me there's a lot of disgusting pics that were previously posted! and im not trying to top that by posting this but if that person had a history of being a pornstar and now a rapper.. thats 2 completely different stories!! But the main thing is taking sleazy pics with lv really doesnt affect its buyers in my case.. people that know what lv is then also knows what its worth!! what people do with it, is there problem! so stuff like that is not what you people would like to see and i understand that but stuff like that wont affect people's decision or dis attract them!


----------



## charleston-mom

Well luckily if people want to not look at porn stars, fortunately there is always the block button so people can still look at the forum at work, or if they have children who might get on the forum, like young daughters.  That way people can go with their own comfort levels.  Not sure a typical boss would take kindly to pics of porn stars as he walked by someones desk while someone was using a break to go on the forum for a few minutes.  LOL!

I might be a little worried too clicking on one of those pictures from a work computer. Some of those sites have viruses and spyware that are pretty bad.  Since I get on some at work, I'll probably block, but that's the nice thing about the forum. To each his own. And for those who would prefer non-adult "celebrities," the mods have given us the wonderful ability to block so everyone is happy. It's a great system.


----------



## blazedog

I don't "aspire" to anything because a famous person is using it or wearing it or endorsing it.


----------



## boyoverboard

WenD08 said:


> I had to laugh at her being considered a rapper.  That isn't her only claim to fame...



Oh my! I googled her after seeing your reply. Now that picture has fallen into place!


----------



## LeahLVoes

I am not impressed Louis Vuitton used to be such an iconic brand... Its heritage all the history ... Nothing has left... Looking at that classic p&#8226;rnstars/rappers/whatever's makes me almost _______!!! 

I don't want to come up negative but the downward spiral is going on and on... Talking about quality issues, horrible costumer service and train wreck / mess kinda people... 

I have absolutely no desire of purchasing anything after seeing the lates photos.


----------



## boyoverboard

DennisLVoes said:


> I am not impressed Louis Vuitton used to be such an iconic brand... Its heritage all the history ... Nothing has left... Looking at that classic prnstars/rappers/whatever's makes me almost _______!!!
> 
> I don't want to come up negative but the downward spiral is going on and on... Talking about quality issues, horrible costumer service and train wreck / mess kinda people...
> 
> I have absolutely no desire of purchasing anything after seeing the lates photos.



I agree with you re. quality and customer service issues but really, you shouldn't allow trashy 'celebrities' to put you off a brand. Tacky people also drive very expensive cars and that wouldn't put me off owning one!


----------



## staceyandhitesh

boyoverboard said:


> I agree with you re. quality and customer service issues but really, you shouldn't allow trashy 'celebrities' to put you off a brand. Tacky people also drive very expensive cars and that wouldn't put me off owning one!



thats what im saying.. that one pic of that person shouldnt mean you should stop buying lv because that person modeled it in a wrong way... judging over someone elses action shouldnt effect you because that just means ur just finding excuses to get rid of this brand.. because a sleazy picture really cant stop you from buying a louis vuitton bag...


----------



## LeahLVoes

boyoverboard said:


> I agree with you re. quality and customer service issues but really, you shouldn't allow trashy 'celebrities' to put you off a brand. Tacky people also drive very expensive cars and that wouldn't put me off owning one!



Well you are right... But isn't it a shame these people make it look so tacky...


----------



## boyoverboard

DennisLVoes said:


> Well you are right... But isn't it a shame these people make it look so tacky...



Yes, definitely! I'm just glad that I am able to carry an LV with a thousand times more class than some of these people, though I don't have a fraction of their money!


----------



## LeahLVoes

boyoverboard said:


> Yes, definitely! I'm just glad that I am able to carry an LV with a thousand times more class than some of these people, though I don't have a fraction of their money!



Yeah you're right! And thank god class is not something buyable...


----------



## Lush Life

blazedog said:


> I don't "aspire" to anything because a famous person is using it or wearing it or endorsing it.



Agreed. I dont´t kid myself that by buying a bag I´m buying the ¨status¨ of the other people who may carry it. You can´t buy an identity, and what other people buy can´t impact your sense of self unless you let it.


----------



## Iduna

sgj99 said:


> that fact has certainly dampened by lust for a Birkin, i definitely think the whole K Klan has cheapened the image of Hermes. if i'm being judgemental ... than so be it!


 
ITA!!! I think it's the same with Chanel too.....


----------



## bobobob

Post #3821  That's Sooyoung


----------



## donutella.

at Fan Bingbing ! Her outfit is so simple but so cute. And her bag is beautiful.


----------



## staceyandhitesh

donutella. said:


> at Fan Bingbing ! Her outfit is so simple but so cute. And her bag is beautiful.



i love her purse.. what color is that exactly


----------



## IN LVOE

OMG!!! in post #3840.... Gaia Repossi is carrying a polka dot pochette from the new line!!!!! i want it!!!


----------



## myprecious

Does anyone know the name of the bag on post #3854?


----------



## needlv

Mariah Carey is dressing way too young for her age.  Time to put down the spandex and stretch fabric Mariah...


----------



## bobobob

myprecious said:


> Does anyone know the name of the bag on post #3854?


  It looks to me that it is a Baxter Dog carrier tote


----------



## lizgirl17

whats the name of the bag in the last photo in post #3830 ?


----------



## bobobob

lizgirl17 said:


> whats the name of the bag in the last photo in post #3830 ?


 
SC clutch


----------



## bobobob

sorry, it's SC slim clutch, not SC clutch


----------



## myprecious

bobobob said:


> It looks to me that it is a Baxter Dog carrier tote


 
Thanks!


----------



## lizgirl17

bobobob said:


> SC clutch


i meant the last photo of the model with the pink bag


----------



## bobobob

lizgirl17 said:


> i meant the last photo of the model with the pink bag


 
That's from Resort 2013 collection, so there's no information right now


----------



## blazedog

What's the name of the Vuitton luggage piece being carried by David Beckham?


----------



## donutella.

staceyandhitesh said:


> i love her purse.. what color is that exactly


 I  would say Piment but I'm really bad at guessing the exact colors !


----------



## twin-fun

needlv said:


> Mariah Carey is dressing way too young for her age.  Time to put down the spandex and stretch fabric Mariah...



I was thinking the same thing! This isn't even flattering...


----------



## boyoverboard

needlv said:


> Mariah Carey is dressing way too young for her age.  Time to put down the spandex and stretch fabric Mariah...



I was thinking the same thing...


----------



## arrival

Is Angelina Jolie has a Speedy B 35 do you think?


----------



## mario.af

arrival said:


> Is Angelina Jolie has a Speedy B 35 do you think?



Looks like 40 to me... But might be 35, she looks painfully thin, it looks huge on her...


----------



## twin-fun

Oh my goodness! What is that bag that Anna Wintour is carrying?!? It looks like a Speedy on steroids and is gorgeous! I'm a afraid to ask about price...


----------



## bobobob

twin-fun said:


> Oh my goodness! What is that bag that Anna Wintour is carrying?!? It looks like a Speedy on steroids and is gorgeous! I'm a afraid to ask about price...


 
It's Old Speedy Flap


----------



## twin-fun

bobobob said:


> It's Old Speedy Flap



Thank you so much! Do you happen to know what year this was released?


----------



## bobobob

twin-fun said:


> Thank you so much! Do you happen to know what year this was released?


 
It was released this year (from Spring/Summer 2012 collection)


----------



## bobobob

It's limited since it is part of the Les Extraordinaires


----------



## shalomjude

^ Thanks for all the new photos .. I love the SC clutch and I saw that sequin clutch instore .. it is STUNNING IRL


----------



## twin-fun

Am I the only who has no clue who all these celebrities are??? The only names I recognize are Coppola and Von Thurn and Taxis...


----------



## bugn

Hmm I'm noticing the difference in patina in Heather Dubrows bag. If the handles were replaced wouldn't it just be on the top part? Anyone else think it looks strange?


----------



## twin-fun

bugn said:


> Hmm I'm noticing the difference in patina in Heather Dubrows bag. If the handles were replaced wouldn't it just be on the top part? Anyone else think it looks strange?



I guess it depends on what happened to the handles that they needed to be replaced and what Mrs. Dubrow specified. I think this looks _much_ better than just replacing the portion of the handles that attaches to the ovoid brass pieces.


----------



## lshcat

twin-fun said:


> Am I the only who has no clue who all these celebrities are??? The only names I recognize are Coppola and Von Thurn and Taxis...



Keep contributing is all I can say.  A good representation of celebrities I hope evolves back around again soon.


----------



## lshcat

I am so jealous of Miranda Kerr's SC bag, that she seems to never have to switch to anything else.. she can wear it with absolutely anything!


----------



## gavindale

Chris Hemsworth always looks so hot.


----------



## lvlouis

needlv said:
			
		

> Mariah Carey is dressing way too young for her age.  Time to put down the spandex and stretch fabric Mariah...



Totally agree!!!!


----------



## Yeva

Just wondering which bag is Chris Hemsworth using? Its lovely!


----------



## bobobob

Yeva said:


> Just wondering which bag is Chris Hemsworth using? Its lovely!



Damier Infini Keepall Bandouliere


----------



## Yeva

bobobob said:


> Damier Infini Keepall Bandouliere



Thanks for the quick response!


----------



## monomar

Hey ladies:

I wanna ask u if u know what was the bag Blair Waldorf wore in the last episodes of season5 (don't know exactly which episode) , it was similar to Avalon but with different handles , it's color was like lime or pistache ( not sure) plz if u know it tell me?

Thank u


----------



## gavindale

I only remember the Fascination Lockit


----------



## chasy.price

gavindale said:
			
		

> I only remember the Fascination Lockit



Me too. That yellow bag was beautiful


----------



## bobobob

post # 3994 Sofia Coppola is wearing Resort 2012 shirt


----------



## twin-fun

monomar said:


> Hey ladies:
> 
> I wanna ask u if u know what was the bag Blair Waldorf wore in the last episodes of season5 (don't know exactly which episode) , it was similar to Avalon but with different handles , it's color was like lime or pistache ( not sure) plz if u know it tell me?
> 
> Thank u



I'm not certain about the season or episodes but I know she carried a vernis Alma as well. Is that the one you are looking for?


----------



## staceyandhitesh

lol funny thing is behind Millie Mackintosh there was another lv spotting on an indian lol


----------



## gavindale

What bag is Diane Kruger carrying? 

Justin Bieber looks really skinny...love the Azur belt though.


----------



## Totz87

gavindale said:


> What bag is Diane Kruger carrying?


the new empreinte speedy!


----------



## gavindale

Totz87 said:


> the new empreinte speedy!



Ooh...so it's confirmed  Looks hot!


----------



## sayakayumi

gavindale said:


> Ooh...so it's confirmed  Looks hot!


E-Speedy looks really good, I had taken it off my wish list but now Im thinking about it again


----------



## LouisLVer

Speedy E spotted. Just not sure how I feel about it, maybe the way she is styled.


----------



## StarStarMoon

sayakayumi said:


> E-Speedy looks really good, I had taken it off my wish list but now Im thinking about it again



This is making me consider the E-Speedy too...the Infini always gets me.


----------



## gavindale

sayakayumi said:


> E-Speedy looks really good, I had taken it off my wish list but now Im thinking about it again



I think I kinda like it... just the right size for me, made of leather and has a strap! The only issue now is the price.


----------



## Yeva

Diane Kruger looks fab with the E Speedy. Celebs always get them first eh? Cant wait to see how the Aube (purple) looks in real life.


----------



## gavindale

Yeva said:


> Diane Kruger looks fab with the E Speedy. Celebs always get them first eh? Cant wait to see how the Aube (purple) looks in real life.



Yes, and Im waiting for the red one as well


----------



## trinhyLVoe

That E speedy UGH, can't wait for it~!!


----------



## Alexis168

Is Kendall Jenner carrying a Montsouris?  I can't really tell from the pics.


----------



## MyLVAddict

Is Larissa Latynia the Russian gymnast whose record Michael Phelps just broke for most Olympic medals ever won?


----------



## bobobob

MyLVAddict said:


> Is Larissa Latynia the Russian gymnast whose record Michael Phelps just broke for most Olympic medals ever won?


 
Yes


----------



## fnrthngsnlif

Khloe looks absolutely stunning in the cream dress and CL's. Gorgeous!


----------



## lvlouis

fnrthngsnlif said:
			
		

> Khloe looks absolutely stunning in the cream dress and CL's. Gorgeous!



I love that dress khloes wearing? Do u know the brand or where to buy it?


----------



## luvmy3girls

What color is Katie holmes stripes on her mon mono speedy? I know the big stripe is green but can't tell what the exact color the small stripe is


----------



## fnrthngsnlif

lvlouis said:
			
		

> I love that dress khloes wearing? Do u know the brand or where to buy it?



I have no idea. Sorry, I'm no help.


----------



## fnrthngsnlif

luvmy3girls said:
			
		

> What color is Katie holmes stripes on her mon mono speedy? I know the big stripe is green but can't tell what the exact color the small stripe is



It's blue.


----------



## luvmy3girls

fnrthngsnlif said:


> It's blue.


 so..you think its blue and not purple? so hard to tell


----------



## alf13

Has Brooke Mueller been grating cheese with the bottom of her Alma? I'm not one to baby my bags, but it looks like she's put that gorgeous bag through the wringer!


----------



## sophia618

alf13 said:
			
		

> has brooke mueller been grating cheese with the bottom of her alma? I'm not one to baby my bags, but it looks like she's put that gorgeous bag through the wringer!



lol


----------



## GGLOVER33

alf13 said:
			
		

> Has Brooke Mueller been grating cheese with the bottom of her Alma? I'm not one to baby my bags, but it looks like she's put that gorgeous bag through the wringer!



LOL, I thought it was sand. I think her coat is dirty too.


----------



## gavindale

GGLOVER33 said:


> LOL, I thought it was sand. I think her coat is dirty too.



I thought the same thing. What happened to her Alma? Did she roll it in a sandbox?


----------



## gavindale

Nice shot of Kate Beckinsale


----------



## HRH_LadyJ

gavindale said:


> I thought the same thing. What happened to her Alma? Did she roll it in a sandbox?


 
She has had that bag for ages, I remember seeing her carrying it in the photo's of when she was trying to buy crack!!! Imagine what that poor bag has seen...... at least she didn't pawn it......


----------



## shalomjude

gavindale said:


> Nice shot of Kate Beckinsale



I agree .. so elegant


----------



## drspock7

does anyone have any info on ginifer goodwins OTHER bag

http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton/celebrities-and-their-lvs-pics-only-344348-272.html


----------



## bobobob

drspock7 said:


> does anyone have any info on ginifer goodwins OTHER bag
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton/celebrities-and-their-lvs-pics-only-344348-272.html



It's Tod's


----------



## staceyandhitesh

tods!!


----------



## staceyandhitesh

drspock7 said:


> does anyone have any info on ginifer goodwins OTHER bag
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton/celebrities-and-their-lvs-pics-only-344348-272.html



http://www.tods.com/en/woman/bagsa13/medium-leather-tote-bag-5 this is the bag


----------



## drspock7

bobobob said:


> It's Tod's





staceyandhitesh said:


> tods!!





staceyandhitesh said:


> http://www.tods.com/en/woman/bagsa13/medium-leather-tote-bag-5 this is the bag



Thank you!


----------



## twin-fun

drspock7 said:


> does anyone have any info on ginifer goodwins OTHER bag
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton/celebrities-and-their-lvs-pics-only-344348-272.html



It's Tod's 24 hours Sacca Grande from a few seasons ago. I love mine to bits! So spacious but super lightweight. Cameron Diaz has been photographed with hers. Tods.com has a current style out in a different leather but same styling. http://www.thebrokenheeldiaries.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/1.jpg
http://www.tods.com/us/shopwomen/handbags/medium-leather-tote-bag-5


----------



## gavindale

drspock7 said:


> does anyone have any info on ginifer goodwins OTHER bag
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton/celebrities-and-their-lvs-pics-only-344348-272.html



Nice to see her again. I miss watching Once Upon a Time. And she's with Prince Charming!


----------



## sayakayumi

They say all publicity is good publicity but some of these "celebrity" pics hurt the brand... and my eyes!


----------



## LeahLVoes

OMG what happend to Lil Kim's face? Plastic Surgery can be used in so many positive ways but that's hidious... Poor her. She took it way to far... Yikes...


----------



## twin-fun

sayakayumi said:


> They say all publicity is good publicity but some of these "celebrity" pics hurt the brand... and my eyes!



:true:


----------



## staceyandhitesh

twin-fun said:


> :true:



hey twin-fun.. some of these pics you are posting are already in this thread.. please search the thread before posting pics! thank you!


----------



## twin-fun

staceyandhitesh said:


> hey twin-fun.. some of these pics you are posting are already in this thread.. please search the thread before posting pics! thank you!



Sorry! Will be more thorough next time.


----------



## bobobob

RIP Anna


----------



## IN LVOE

i'm sorry..... but if Anna Piaggi is a fashion icon..... then so is Kermit The Frog!!!!


----------



## IN LVOE

DennisLVoes said:


> OMG what happend to Lil Kim's face? Plastic Surgery can be used in so many positive ways but that's hidious... Poor her. She took it way to far... Yikes...


i agree!!!  actually when i first to a quick look at the pic i thought it was one of the Jackson's (Latoya)


----------



## LeahLVoes

IN LVOE said:


> i agree!!!  actually when i first to a quick look at the pic i thought it was one of the Jackson's (Latoya)



Yeah absolutely! If she gets one more lifting she has her belly button between her eyes...


----------



## IN LVOE

DennisLVoes said:


> Yeah absolutely! If she gets one more lifting she has her belly button between her eyes...


you are toooooo funny!!!! and now i have a visual that i won't be able to get out of my head!!!!


----------



## twin-fun

DennisLVoes said:


> Yeah absolutely! If she gets one more lifting she has her belly button between her eyes...


----------



## staceyandhitesh

omg please delete the picture of the girl playing with her self!! that is disturbing!


----------



## twin-fun

I didn't expect to see full frontal nudity on tPF! That's really inappropriate.


----------



## staceyandhitesh

dont worry moderates are taking care of it.. it should be removed pretty soon...


----------



## bobobob

Sorry guys.. I didn't realize about the post X_X;; I should be more careful next time. Thank you staceyandhitesh for alerting


----------



## bobobob

Katie Grand is the fashion editor for LOVE magazine and stylist for Louis Vuitton.


----------



## LeahLVoes

Stephanie seymours bag seems off to me... But it could be the angle...


----------



## IN LVOE

Rachel zoe and the guy with her in post#4101 look like vampires!!!!!lol lol


----------



## sgj99

that's Rachael Zoe and her husband Roger ... wtf is wrong with them, they look like they've been on a three-day bender.


----------



## isabellam

drspock7 said:


> Thank you!


 
that bag jumped out at me too!  Thanks for asking, DrSpock, and thanks to the person who found out which bag it is!  It's just gorgeous!


----------



## staceyandhitesh

is it just me or is lady gaga doing louis vuitton for this whole season!!!


----------



## staceyandhitesh

ok ive been meaning to ask but the show mama drama has 2 girls that have lv purses.. now i cant tell either its a mirror alma or vernis alma or is it even real!! does it look it is


----------



## gavindale

staceyandhitesh said:


> is it just me or is lady gaga doing louis vuitton for this whole season!!!



I noticed that too! At least she looks better now than wearing her outrageous outfits. I actually like the heels with the DE ribbon...I saw it at the boutique last week  Never thought me and Gaga would have similar taste


----------



## Noelle Ivy

Can someone please tell me the name of the purse Lady Gaga is carrying?


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

I don't care for Lady G. Too bad she chose to use a handbag lined in ostrich leather that costs several thousands of dollars as a pet carrier. It shows she has no regard for the brand that gifts her these items.


----------



## glamourdoll.

staceyandhitesh said:
			
		

> ok ive been meaning to ask but the show mama drama has 2 girls that have lv purses.. now i cant tell either its a mirror alma or vernis alma or is it even real!! does it look it is



The one on the left looks really fake to me..


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Sofia Coppola has a weird face structure in my sense!!


----------



## IN LVOE

staceyandhitesh said:


> Sofia Coppola has a weird face structure in my sense!!


omg!!!! I thought it was just me who thought that!!!!


----------



## IN LVOE

staceyandhitesh said:


> is it just me or is lady gaga doing louis vuitton for this whole season!!!


i was wondering the same thing!!! i wonder if she signed some sort of contract to wear lv.... because she sure is being "seen" wearing it a lot!!!


----------



## blazedog

What is the name of this bag?


----------



## bobobob

blazedog said:


> What is the name of this bag?


 
Bellflower


----------



## blazedog

bobobob said:


> Bellflower



Thanks. I guess there are different sizes.


----------



## sweetlove

Is it just me, or does this keepall look a bit off? 

img.purseforum.com/attachments/premier-designers/louis-vuitton/1835374d1345073105-celebrities-and-their-lvs-pics-only-018769864.jpg


----------



## luvmy3girls

any more pics of Katie Holmes Mon Mono Neverfull?


----------



## Yeva

SJP, second celebrity seen here on tpf to have the Speedy Impriente..
It looks a bit smooshed up though. Yay or nay?
Somehow im not as excited about the bag now as i was a month ago.


----------



## gavindale

I love the colour of Sarah Jessica Parker's Speedy E. Not loving the form though.


----------



## cocosapphire

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## usmcwifey

I was ready to give up my arm and leg for the new speedy but I've seen it on a few celebs lately and tbh I hate it! I liked it better in the pictures....  will have to pass on it


----------



## juls12

Could somebody tell me if Katie Holmes NF is a MM or GM? TIA


----------



## LeahLVoes

Is it just me or does Mischas Keepall and the speedy beneath look off??


----------



## imetazoa

juls12 said:


> Could somebody tell me if Katie Holmes NF is a MM or GM? TIA
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1840728



Looks GM to me!


----------



## New-New

DennisLVoes said:


> Is it just me or does Mischas Keepall and the speedy beneath look off??



didn't catch the speedy but that keepall was lookin' a bit strange to me.


----------



## juls12

imetazoa said:
			
		

> Looks GM to me!



Thank you


----------



## LeahLVoes

New-New said:


> didn't catch the speedy but that keepall was lookin' a bit strange to me.


 

Well I am really sure thaat the keepall is fake (could be a sac souple) ... And the speedy just look at the zippertap its everything its not authentic


----------



## sammytheMUA

im not crazy about the speedy empriente and a def dont like that color.


----------



## ObsessedWithLV

Wentworth-Roth said:
			
		

> I don't care for Lady G. Too bad she chose to use a handbag lined in ostrich leather that costs several thousands of dollars as a pet carrier. It shows she has no regard for the brand that gifts her these items.



What's the name of this bag? I love it And the dog


----------



## bobobob

ObsessedWithLV said:


> What's the name of this bag? I love it And the dog



Monogram Etoile Exotique Tote


----------



## ObsessedWithLV

bobobob said:
			
		

> Monogram Etoile Exotique Tote



Thank you


----------



## blazedog

Is Gwen wearing the Cheche Bohemian?


----------



## Tiffanymich

cocosapphire said:


> Ashley Tisdale


Do they still make this bag?


----------



## VanessaLVer

OMG! I'm obsessed with Sarah Jessica Parker and her whole pink outfit with the Empreinte Speedy!!!! Oh lord!


----------



## MyLVAddict

I'm so TIRED of seeing pics of Dakota fanning and her navy SC - enough already!!!


----------



## crisip

i love gwens Bohemian


----------



## IN LVOE

MyLVAddict said:


> I'm so TIRED of seeing pics of Dakota fanning and her navy SC - enough already!!!


lol!!!! Me too.. I also am tired of seeing her with messy hair!!!! Please use a brush!!!!


----------



## staceyandhitesh

MyLVAddict said:


> I'm so TIRED of seeing pics of Dakota fanning and her navy SC - enough already!!!



oh my frekin god.. thats what i was thinking and with miranda kerr.. i understand they have a sc but man thats enough.. everyday there posted in the blog with the same purse


----------



## VanessaLVer

IN LVOE said:


> lol!!!! Me too.. I also am tired of seeing her with messy hair!!!! Please use a brush!!!!


 
And a shower... her hair just looks... ew!


----------



## bagzaddict

Can someone tell me what color of Speedy Empreinte Sarah Jessica Parker's is wearing? Thanks!!


----------



## blazedog

bagzaddict said:


> Can someone tell me what color of Speedy Empreinte Sarah Jessica Parker's is wearing? Thanks!!



I think it's Flamme which is a very bright burgundy. The picture of her in the pink dress distorts the color of the bag.


----------



## bagzaddict

blazedog said:


> I think it's Flamme which is a very bright burgundy. The picture of her in the pink dress distorts the color of the bag.


Thank you!!


----------



## MSGirla

Zendaya is so gorgeous! I watch the "Shake It Up" show with my God-daughter


----------



## ck2802

blazedog said:


> I think it's Flamme which is a very bright burgundy. The picture of her in the pink dress distorts the color of the bag.



I think that Sppedy is a new colour called Framboise that will be released. Flamme has more of a brown undertone, Framboise is more of a berry colour. If I do decide to get the new Speedy this is the colour I want.


----------



## drspock7

The last pic...a time now...doesn't look like holly Madison to me, but if it is...is that a baby bump?


----------



## bobobob

drspock7 said:


> The last pic...a time now...doesn't look like holly Madison to me, but if it is...is that a baby bump?


 
Yes

http://celebritybabies.people.com/2012/08/31/holly-madison-pregnant-baby-belly-first-photo/


----------



## luvluv

I was about to ask, she's always talking about wanting a baby! ---op Holly Madison!


----------



## shopingisfun

Lady Gaga is rocking LV Vanity Pumps.  I don't know about y'all, but I'm taking a good liking to LV's fall shoe line.  Red bottoms won't be the only shoes on my to buy list this season.


----------



## mirason

shopingisfun said:


> Lady Gaga is rocking LV Vanity Pumps.  I don't know about y'all, but I'm taking a good liking to LV's fall shoe line.  Red bottoms won't be the only shoes on my to buy list this season.



I agree, LV has step up their game this fall!!! So far i'm impressed... I tried a few on and the fit is incredibly comfortable!! Hmmm...


----------



## mirason

MyLVAddict said:


> I'm so TIRED of seeing pics of Dakota fanning and her navy SC - enough already!!!



LOL... I feel you on this


----------



## gabsandme

I'm such a sheep - seeing a celebrity carry a bag I've been wanting makes me want it all the more :/


----------



## laurajoe

love all the louies


----------



## MyLVAddict

Good lord, Patricia Arquette looks like a man in drag!!!


----------



## IN LVOE

MyLVAddict said:


> Good lord, Patricia Arquette looks like a man in drag!!!


:giggles:


----------



## Blueberry

Sjp + kirsten Dunst have the dark rouge imprinte speedy, luv it!


----------



## Deborah1986

Blueberry said:


> Sjp + kirsten Dunst have the dark rouge imprinte speedy, luv it!



Yeah love it too  now i can't choose a colour


----------



## Blueberry

Deborah1986 said:
			
		

> Yeah love it too  now i can't choose a colour



I got the orange and i forgot there was a rouge\oxblood until i saw these pics. Im thinking of exchanging it :$ *double confused*


----------



## kj865

good


----------



## BunnyLady4

MyLVAddict said:


> Good lord, Patricia Arquette looks like a man in drag!!!


 
LOL!  She has not aged well


----------



## IN LVOE

What bag is lady Gaga wearing??


----------



## bobobob

IN LVOE said:


> What bag is lady Gaga wearing??


 
Faux Cul created by Vivienne Westwood for Louis Vuitton back in 1996


----------



## bobobob

^


----------



## IN LVOE

bobobob said:


> Faux Cul created by Vivienne Westwood for Louis Vuitton back in 1996


thank you!!! What a weird and cool bag!!!!


----------



## JadaStormy

I totally LVoed seeing Gaga with "my" bag. (Menilmontant PM). I never see anyone out with it.


----------



## chupadeluxe

kk's dress


----------



## IN LVOE

chupadeluxe said:


> kk's dress


^^ agreed!! it does not even fit her well!!!


----------



## MyLVAddict

Ok, is Victoria Harvey (who is that anyway?) holding a do it yourself fake speedy?


----------



## Crazy Bag

^ why would you say it is fake? She might have decorated it herself but that does not mean it is fake. Anyway, too far to tell IMO.


----------



## MyLVAddict

I'm especially looking at the handles - they do not look like speedy handles.


----------



## usmcwifey

I looked her up because I got curious as to if it was fake or not, and it's definitely NOT fake from the pictures I saw....which were taken at London fashion week....


----------



## bugn

Amanda Bynes the new Lindsay Lohan *sigh* Did you see that interview w/ Dina Lohan on Dr. Phil yesterday? WOW! Cuckoo-ville!!!!


----------



## IN LVOE

bugn said:


> Amanda Bynes the new Lindsay Lohan *sigh* Did you see that interview w/ Dina Lohan on Dr. Phil yesterday? WOW! Cuckoo-ville!!!!


yes ...she is one strange lady!!!!


----------



## bugn

IN LVOE said:


> yes ...she is one strange lady!!!!



Lohan, "your little tie and your little shoes"

Dr Phil, "Was does that even mean?"

LOL!!!!


----------



## IN LVOE

bugn said:


> Lohan, "your little tie and your little shoes"
> 
> Dr Phil, "Was does that even mean?"
> 
> LOL!!!!


!!! i actually had a hard time understanding her!!! and the way she was constantly moving around made me twitchy!!!!


----------



## bpurse

bobobob said:


> ^



I just want to thank you for taking the time to post all the celeb pics! It's one of my favorite threads


----------



## bobobob

bpurse said:


> I just want to thank you for taking the time to post all the celeb pics! It's one of my favorite threads


 
You're welcome


----------



## shopingisfun

Is that a floral biker jacket KK is wearing - Can anyone identify it?


----------



## shopingisfun

Ok I found the jacket.  It's a Balmain Moto Jacket that retail for $3,500.


----------



## Sweet Pea

Is that a Balenciaga bag Alessandra Ambrosia is carrying?  Please identify


----------



## bobobob

Sweet Pea said:


> Is that a Balenciaga bag Alessandra Ambrosia is carrying?  Please identify



It's Celine


----------



## madlyinlove

MyLVAddict said:
			
		

> Ok, is Victoria Harvey (who is that anyway?) holding a do it yourself fake speedy?



I thought it looked interesting so I looked it up...it's from year zero London which will customize your bag for you, I think. 

http://www.yearzerolondon.com/store/bags.htm


----------



## bugn

Those pics of the painted on ebene neverfull and the mono speedy... Its kind of cool. I would totally do it!


----------



## bobobob

Here's a sketch of Michelle Dockery's dress by Marc Jacobs grazia


----------



## IN LVOE

bugn said:


> Those pics of the painted on ebene neverfull and the mono speedy... Its kind of cool. I would totally do it!


i think I would do it also!!!!!! I have always wanted to buy a really cheap preloved speedy and add studs or paint it!!!!


----------



## midnightman

I have to say, this is one of the BEST pics I've ever seen of a celebrity with an LV item. 

    

Floyd Mayweather


----------



## Neon_Nights

OMG. I have to know the name of the bag Angelina is carrying while getting off the plane. Not the speedy, the other one.


----------



## CanadianN

Neon_Nights said:


> OMG. I have to know the name of the bag Angelina is carrying while getting off the plane. Not the speedy, the other one.



Large Noe on the top pic.


----------



## Neon_Nights

CanadianN said:


> Large Noe on the top pic.


Thank you! It looked so familiar; I have never seen a Noe not cinched before


----------



## jazmini

midnightman said:


> I have to say, this is one of the BEST pics I've ever seen of a celebrity with an LV item.
> 
> 
> 
> Floyd Mayweather


----------



## DRNYC

Peta Murgatroyd is carrying a Trevi.  I am a little confused.  Is she carrying it on her arm or did she purchase a longer shoulder strap?


----------



## AshTx.1

I enjoyed seeing Ashley Tisdale's stuff.


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton/celebrities-and-their-lvs-pics-only-344348-282.html

The Arquette one, seriously two pairs of high heels, when travelling?!?!?!?!


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

midnightman said:


> I have to say, this is one of the BEST pics I've ever seen of a celebrity with an LV item.
> 
> 
> 
> Floyd Mayweather



Oh dayummm.... I dont know what I like more, the DG President or the $$$ next to it!!!


----------



## midnightman

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> Oh dayummm.... I dont know what I like more, the DG President or the $$$ next to it!!!



I don't know either!!! Haha, I love how it looks like he just robbed a bank and is on his way to the Cayman Islands or someplace without extradition laws


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

midnightman said:


> I don't know either!!! Haha, I love how it looks like he just robbed a bank and is on his way to the Cayman Islands or someplace without extradition laws



Casually taking some money out and counting it as he is flying away.... Catch me if you can!!  #swag!! <---never thought that I would ever do that!!


----------



## twin-fun

Ashley Tisdale must not cook or she wouldn't have put her LE speedy on that stove burner...


----------



## irishjj

Love the Noe on Angelina. It looks so cool and relaxed.


----------



## sftrick

Is Angelina in a Target?


----------



## bobobob

sftrick said:


> Is Angelina in a Target?


 
She's in France


----------



## Tomikai

I always love Angelina Jolie's choice of LVs. Her choices (cabas mezzo, noe, etc) somehow reflect her character; the bags are simple and clean cut, no busy pleats or flashy colours, most importantly she uses those which fit her lifestyle as a mother. She doesn't seem to care too much about her bags or baby them, and I think that's the way to wear an LV.


----------



## Sweet Pea

bobobob said:


> It's Celine


 Thanks so much!!


----------



## C8810

Natalia Vodianova's bag. Too cute!


----------



## chauntel85

jenky said:


> Elsa Pataky (Chris Hemsworth's wife) - Louis Vuitton Lumineuse (GM size, infini? I think)


My bag


----------



## shalomjude

bobobob said:


> She's in France



Thanks for all the RTW photos ...love viewing these


----------



## Iffi

bobobob said:


> Shiori Kutsuna attends the Louis Vuitton Spring/Summer 2013 show as part of Paris Fashion Week on October 3, 2012 in Paris, France. credits: zimbio and vogue.com



http://img.purseforum.com/attachmen...vuitton-resort2013-runway-06_095449647911.jpg

Do anybody know what´s the exact name of the bag and with material it is?


----------



## twin-fun

Iffi said:


> http://img.purseforum.com/attachmen...vuitton-resort2013-runway-06_095449647911.jpg
> 
> Do anybody know what´s the exact name of the bag and with material it is?



That's a Speedy from the upcoming S/S '13 collection. Check the reference thread for close up pics: http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton-reference-library/louis-vuitton-resort-2013-a-756758-4.html


----------



## Iffi

bobobob said:


> Shiori Kutsuna attends the Louis Vuitton Spring/Summer 2013 show as part of Paris Fashion Week on October 3, 2012 in Paris, France. credits: zimbio and vogue.com





twin-fun said:


> That's a Speedy from the upcoming S/S '13 collection. Check the reference thread for close up pics: http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton-reference-library/louis-vuitton-resort-2013-a-756758-4.html



Thank you!


----------



## lifestylekitty

Bérénice Bejo's purse is so cute! I love the colour.


----------



## badbananagirl

lifestylekitty said:


> Bérénice Bejo's purse is so cute! I love the colour.



yeah and expensive it's the new size in croc


----------



## MyLVAddict

good LAWD!!!  Is John Ratzenberber of Cheers fame married to an old porn star????  HEAVENS!!!


----------



## Possum

MyLVAddict said:


> good LAWD!!! Is John Ratzenberber of Cheers fame married to an old porn star???? HEAVENS!!!


----------



## IN LVOE

MyLVAddict said:


> good LAWD!!! Is John Ratzenberber of Cheers fame married to an old porn star???? HEAVENS!!!


:giggles:


----------



## SassieMe

MyLVAddict said:


> good LAWD!!!  Is John Ratzenberber of Cheers fame married to an old porn star????  HEAVENS!!!



Is that who she is?  Really....?


----------



## igraine57

MyLVAddict said:
			
		

> good LAWD!!!  Is John Ratzenberber of Cheers fame married to an old porn star????  HEAVENS!!!



Lol! And why isn't he carrying any luggage?


----------



## IN LVOE

igraine57 said:


> Lol! And why isn't he carrying any luggage?


i was just thinking the same thing!!!!!


----------



## mandyglick

IN LVOE said:


> i was just thinking the same thing!!!!!



+1...jerk! Lol


----------



## brawney24

Does anyone what damier graphite bag Jessica Biel is carrying?


----------



## maxiemoo

brawney24 said:


> Does anyone what damier graphite bag Jessica Biel is carrying?


 
Looks like the Rem


----------



## brawney24

maxiemoo said:
			
		

> Looks like the Rem



Thank you!


----------



## Providence

Love that the kusama zippy wallet is being used as a clutch.  Didn't realize it was that large or is that the organizer? Does anyone know?


----------



## SassieMe

Providence said:


> Love that the kusama zippy wallet is being used as a clutch.  Didn't realize it was that large or is that the organizer? Does anyone know?



That's the zippy wallet and it's the same size as the traditional zippy - just more colorful!


----------



## Providence

SassieMe said:


> That's the zippy wallet and it's the same size as the traditional zippy - just more colorful!



Thanks!


----------



## lasvegasann

Does Rihanna's Neverfull looks bigger than a gm? or do the stripes make it look bigger?


----------



## MyLVAddict

lasvegasann said:
			
		

> Does Rihanna's Neverfull looks bigger than a gm? or do the stripes make it look bigger?



The Rayures NF came in a size larger then the GM.


----------



## lasvegasann

MyLVAddict said:


> The Rayures NF came in a size larger then the GM.



Thanks


----------



## bugn

MyLVAddict said:
			
		

> The Rayures NF came in a size larger then the GM.



Yup. The MM, GM & XL. Pretty darn HUGE isn't it?


----------



## staceyandhitesh

bobobob... all those pictures besides the last one in the black dress of Reiko Mackenzie have been posted! just informing you!


----------



## minababe

jessica biel

what is this lv mono item? any idea?


----------



## gabz

Maybe an agenda?


----------



## label_me_crazy

minababe said:


> jessica biel
> 
> what is this lv mono item? any idea?



I'm thinking passport holder. Just a guess.


----------



## igraine57

minababe said:
			
		

> jessica biel
> 
> what is this lv mono item? any idea?



I thought it was a zippy? They don't look too happy for newlyweds though


----------



## minababe

label_me_crazy said:


> I'm thinking passport holder. Just a guess.



oh yes I think you're right. thank you


----------



## lindsb

What size do you the Eva's NF is??? She freakin rocks it.


----------



## kkmelb

Wentworth-Roth said:
			
		

> She: vapid heiress - he: douchy "artist" - together: a threat to crocodile Birkin bags.
> 
> Oh, how edgy... NOT.



Agreed. The whole idea is completely ridiculous. We should have a moment of silence for a fallen Birkin. The little darling is lighting up heaven somewhere...


----------



## Nordicrose

Wonderful photo of Mariah Carey !


----------



## baggyland

Who is Delphine, I dont know her, but the guy that is with her in the picture is Marichalar the ex-husband of Princess Elena from Spain.


----------



## bobobob

baggyland said:


> Who is Delphine, I dont know her, but the guy that is with her in the picture is Marichalar the ex-husband of Princess Elena from Spain.


 
Daughter  of *Bernard Arnault (LVMH) *and works for LVMH


----------



## baggyland

bobobob said:


> Daughter  of *Bernard Arnault (LVMH) *and works for LVMH



Thanks so much!!! I was kind of lost.


----------



## cocosapphire

Coco Austin


----------



## heychar

cocosapphire said:


> Coco Austin



What colour Alma is this? it doesn't look right to me! ...Or have I been away from the LV forum for too long??


----------



## *MJ*

^^The handles look off to me...


----------



## cocosapphire

heychar said:


> What colour Alma is this? it doesn't look right to me! ...Or have I been away from the LV forum for too long??


 

Initially, I thought it was the Amarante, but now that you've asked (and after taking a closer look), her bag looks too dark to be Amarante.    Hmm...


----------



## heychar

*MJ* said:


> ^^The handles look off to me...





cocosapphire said:


> Initially, I thought it was the Amarante, but now that you've asked (and after taking a closer look), her bag looks too dark to be Amarante.    Hmm...



Are we all agreed its fake?  
*MJ* your ruby Lady Clous   ...be still my heart


----------



## *MJ*

heychar said:


> Are we all agreed its fake?
> *MJ* your ruby Lady Clous   ...be still my heart



Oh yes, definitely fake!! 

Thanks heychar!! They are my favorites!!


----------



## Chanticleer

chauntel85 said:


> Character Emily wearing LV Neverfull



Saw that last night watching Criminal Minds and pointed it out to my husband.  Very cool!


----------



## DamierLover

igraine57 said:


> I thought it was a zippy? They don't look too happy for newlyweds though



*LOL, they look like anybody traveling these days...bottom line, it sucks no matter if your in the front of the plane or back of the plane.  Nobody is having any fun!*


----------



## Belle79

That's a sexy picture of Scott Disick!!


----------



## chauntel85

Chanticleer said:


> Saw that last night watching Criminal Minds and pointed it out to my husband.  Very cool!


 I got super excited and googled it.


----------



## luvmy3girls

cocosapphire said:


> Kelly Monaco (Lumineuse)


 what size is her bag?


----------



## sayakayumi

http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton/celebrities-and-their-lvs-pics-only-344348-294.html#post23210197

^click here^ hey those Kusama pants are kinda cool


----------



## mmerchant

*MJ* said:


> Oh yes, definitely fake!!
> 
> Thanks heychar!! They are my favorites!!


 
Hmm, I wonder why she'd carry a fake?


----------



## *MJ*

mmerchant said:


> Hmm, I wonder why she'd carry a fake?



I have no idea why any celeb would carry a fake, but yet you see many of them with obvious fakes. It makes no sense!!


----------



## mirason

*MJ* said:


> I have no idea why any celeb would carry a fake, but yet you see many of them with obvious fakes. It makes no sense!!



That's right, it makes no sense!! She definitely can afford a real one, so i don't get it!!


----------



## mirason

sayakayumi said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton/celebrities-and-their-lvs-pics-only-344348-294.html#post23210197
> 
> ^click here^ hey those Kusama pants are kinda cool



Yeah, they are very cool!! I was lucky to score them, the blue and the red leggings... I haven't got the nerve to wear them yet, lol... We're taking a vacation to Miami next month, so i'll definitely rock the blue one then...


----------



## Anjool

Coco's alma looks like Bleu Infini to me


----------



## sayakayumi

mirason said:


> Yeah, they are very cool!! I was lucky to score them, the blue and the red leggings... I haven't got the nerve to wear them yet, lol... We're taking a vacation to Miami next month, so i'll definitely rock the blue one then...


ah very cool, I like how LR is wearing hers with a T and jean jacket. enjoy your pretty leggings and have fun in Miami


----------



## bugn

OMGosh how cute is Regis Philbin and his LV?


----------



## MatAllston

The Large Noe looks amazing on Angelina.


----------



## mandyglick

Anybody see any celebs with kusama speedy! Just curious...


----------



## usmcwifey

mandyglick said:


> Anybody see any celebs with kusama speedy! Just curious...


 
This has nothing to do with your post but your avatar is killing me!!! ADORABLE!!!! lol i love it!


----------



## Iduna

MatAllston said:


> The Large Noe looks amazing on Angelina.


 
thought the same. never considered the Noe....but now I want it


----------



## LeahLVoes

Whats the name of naomi campbell's bag?


----------



## bugn

What a fabulous picture of Marie Osmond and her bag and scarf! WOW! Stunning!


----------



## MatAllston

Iduna said:


> thought the same. never considered the Noe....but now I want it


 
Me too but too bad I already have many Mono bags, I am going to check out the Azur Large Noe the next time I'm in the boutique.


----------



## mirason

sayakayumi said:
			
		

> ah very cool, I like how LR is wearing hers with a T and jean jacket&#133;. enjoy your pretty leggings and have fun in Miami



Thank you So much!!


----------



## mandyglick

usmcwifey said:


> This has nothing to do with your post but your avatar is killing me!!! ADORABLE!!!! lol i love it!



Hahaha thank you!! It makes me smile everytime I see it! It's not even my dog but I do have a black French bulldog myself. They're such funny dogs!! Lol


----------



## Iduna

MatAllston said:


> Me too but too bad I already have many Mono bags, I am going to check out the Azur Large Noe the next time I'm in the boutique.


 
the azur noe is gorgeous. but I would have to go with mono. too many rainy days here.


----------



## Iduna

DennisLVoes said:


> Whats the name of naomi campbell's bag?


 
it is the cruise 2013 denim speedy. you can find some more info in the reference section


----------



## sayakayumi

Marie Osmond is so pretty and classy, she knows how to carry her LV 
I didn't understand the hat on Mischa Barton, that's one weird looking accessory.... 
and is anyone else sick of lady Gaga? She's annoying


----------



## amrx87

sayakayumi said:


> Marie Osmond is so pretty and classy, she knows how to carry her LV
> I didn't understand the hat on Mischa Barton, that's one weird looking accessory....
> and is anyone else sick of lady Gaga? She's annoying



YES!! And i cant handle that she looks diffent every time i see her!!!


----------



## sayakayumi

amrx87 said:


> YES!! And i cant handle that she looks diffent every time i see her!!!



Hahaha that's true she always wears a different type of homeliness... 

What annoys me is that she's always trying to make headlines by wearing something odd or using fashion brands to create a buzz, I guess there's not enough talent there to create publicity on her own... can't create an original song? Just wear LV and wait for the paparazzi  annoying! lol


----------



## shalomjude

I love the photo of the new flat pochette


----------



## Possum

shalomjude said:


> I love the photo of the new flat pochette


 
Ditto!! Let's pretend we have the lifestyle!!


----------



## shalomjude

Possum said:


> Ditto!! Let's pretend we have the lifestyle!!



Hehe .. IF ONLY


----------



## label_me_crazy

shalomjude said:


> I love the photo of the new flat pochette



Me too, I love the flat pochette! Any idea if it's coming out in monogram as well?


----------



## shalomjude

label_me_crazy said:


> Me too, I love the flat pochette! Any idea if it's coming out in monogram as well?



I think only in the fabric .. wish it would be produced in leather


----------



## floridalv

Marie Osmond makes me want to get a black mono scarf!  She looks great.


----------



## charleston-mom

Am I the only one that thinks Ginnifer Godwin's bag looks fake?
There's something "off" to me about the pull tabs and the handles.


----------



## MyLVAddict

Reese Witherspoon must really like oranges!!!


----------



## Lilouninamama

floridalv said:


> Marie Osmond makes me want to get a black mono scarf!  She looks great.



Me too


----------



## Possum

Uma's croc Lockit


----------



## jazmini

Possum said:


> Uma's croc Lockit



But the rest??


----------



## amrx87

MyLVAddict said:


> Reese Witherspoon must really like oranges!!!



Haha!! And very greeen tea


----------



## amrx87

So does rebel wilson (i keep trying to call her rumer willis) ever actually get dressed? Just sayin'.


----------



## sayakayumi

amrx87 said:


> So does rebel wilson (i keep trying to call her rumer willis) ever actually get dressed? Just sayin'.


It looks sloppy, no amount of LV can fix this "casual look"


----------



## sunspray

MyLVAddict said:
			
		

> Reese Witherspoon must really like oranges!!!



Baseball or soccer mom.


----------



## amrx87

Hahaa i love brandis driver guy- he looks so happy


----------



## sgj99

Possum said:


> Uma's croc Lockit



omg ... it's gorgeous!



jazmini said:


> But the rest??



to be honest, i didn't even notice her clothing because that bag is just TDF.


----------



## angiep451

Petra's damier gm...LOOOVE IT!


----------



## amrx87

angiep451 said:


> Petra's damier gm...LOOOVE IT!



Heavens to murgatroyd she looks pissed tho!!!


----------



## mundodabolsa

can someone tell me what bag karina has here?  is this a small keepall or large version of some speedy...? 

http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vu...ir-lvs-pics-only-344348-287.html#post22994143

also Apollo's damier keepall in the last pictures, is that a 45? 

thanks!!


----------



## mrb143

Can anyone identify the bag carried by Carrie Underwood?


----------



## lifestylekitty

mrb143 said:


> Can anyone identify the bag carried by Carrie Underwood?



Yea, I was wondering about that too. It looks nice.


----------



## lillywillowbug

mrb143 said:
			
		

> Can anyone identify the bag carried by Carrie Underwood?



Is it the besace rosebery?


----------



## mrb143

lillywillowbug said:


> Is it the besace rosebery?


Thanks!  I'll need to stop by LV to see this bag.


----------



## amrx87

Did rihanna steal her outfit from the man down video shoot? Nver seen the vid, but it looks like that outfit would b appropriate!!!!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Tiny, Kelly Monaco and Selena Gomez's Lumineuse look sooo slouchy. I hope theirs are GM size. I have the PM size and I so don't want my bag to look like that!


----------



## bmatencio

Can anyone ID the bag Carrie has? TIA


----------



## bobobob

bmatencio said:


> Can anyone ID the bag Carrie has? TIA
> 
> View attachment 1955561



Besace Rosebery


----------



## roey

What bag is McKayla Maroney carrying?


----------



## Possum

roey said:


> What bag is McKayla Maroney carrying?



Raspail.


----------



## sayakayumi

Kristen Dunst is so pretty, in dressy or casual outfits she looks great and she always has the right LV accessory to complement her outfit


----------



## LVBagLady

Camille has the Rayures Neverfull. Taylor has the denim Neo Speedy. Kyle has a Keepall.


----------



## stitchnqt

LOL...I love seeing LV on these shows too. Sometimes I watch "Tia and Tamara", I have seen them with a Totally MM or GM, and a Trevi.


----------



## Lilylovelv

Just spotted Jackie Christi on Basketball Wives rocking the Odeon PM.


----------



## LVBagLady

stitchnqt said:


> LOL...I love seeing LV on these shows too. Sometimes I watch "Tia and Tamara", I have seen them with a Totally MM or GM, and a Trevi.


Me too.


----------



## LVBagLady

Lilylovelv said:


> Just spotted Jackie Christi on Basketball Wives rocking the Odeon PM.


Cool. I'm from the New England area, too.


----------



## LVBagLady

LVBagLady said:


> Me too.


The other night I saw an alma, one of the vernis. Kind of a minty green color. On Tia and Tamara. It was almost off camera. Sitting on a table.


----------



## yaya88

LVBagLady said:


> Camille has the Rayures Neverfull. Taylor has the denim Neo Speedy. Kyle has a Keepall.


YES! I was about post the sighting for RHOBH. I do not see many with the Rayures line.


----------



## boyoverboard

Is anyone ever going to advise that Rebel girl that her clothes are too small for her?


----------



## handbags4me

boyoverboard said:


> Is anyone ever going to advise that Rebel girl that her clothes are too small for her?



And...is anyone else tired of seeing her with her mon mono speedy?  I love the bag, but it's overdone...mix it up girl!


----------



## IN LVOE

handbags4me said:


> And...is anyone else tired of seeing her with her mon mono speedy?  I love the bag, but it's overdone...mix it up girl!


agreed!! She needs a stylist ASAP!


----------



## ViCharm

Does Ciara's dog carrier look off to anyone else besides me??.......


----------



## stitchnqt

boyoverboard said:


> is anyone ever going to advise that rebel girl that her clothes are too small for her?


lol!!!


----------



## luckyseven01

handbags4me said:


> And...is anyone else tired of seeing her with her mon mono speedy?  I love the bag, but it's overdone...mix it up girl!



Same thing I was thinking.  Definitely needs to mix it up.  Would be different if it were a plain speedy, but seems way overworn since it is mon mono.  Ugh...


----------



## amrx87

handbags4me said:
			
		

> And...is anyone else tired of seeing her with her mon mono speedy?  I love the bag, but it's overdone...mix it up girl!



YES!! Is that the 25? I cant stand her :/ i feel like everytime i click over to the celeb pic thread there are pix of her and i cringe


----------



## boyoverboard

I actually like when I see a celeb carrying a bag often. I think it shows that they actually like the bag and perhaps appreciate its quality as opposed to the celebs who seem to use items once and then discard them never to be seen again. I remember seeing Demi Lovato's Berkeley about a hundred times in this thread! It's just Rebel's clothing choices that offend me.  If she's not dressed like she's taking out the bins she's wearing a pair of trousers five sizes too small for her.


----------



## amrx87

boyoverboard said:


> I actually like when I see a celeb carrying a bag often. I think it shows that they actually like the bag and perhaps appreciate its quality as opposed to the celebs who seem to use items once and then discard them never to be seen again. I remember seeing Demi Lovato's Berkeley about a hundred times in this thread! It's just Rebel's clothing choices that offend me.  If she's not dressed like she's taking out the bins she's wearing a pair of trousers five sizes too small for her.



Agreed!


----------



## luckyseven01

boyoverboard said:


> I actually like when I see a celeb carrying a bag often. I think it shows that they actually like the bag and perhaps appreciate its quality as opposed to the celebs who seem to use items once and then discard them never to be seen again. I remember seeing Demi Lovato's Berkeley about a hundred times in this thread! It's just Rebel's clothing choices that offend me.  If she's not dressed like she's taking out the bins she's wearing a pair of trousers five sizes too small for her.



I totally agree and love to see celebrities getting real wear out of their luxury wares.  As I sit here and think about it... I guess I feel like the mon mono is too much for everyday for anyone (celeb or not).  I like the mon mono, but it is an annoucement piece and controls an outfit, so I dont want to see it all the time.


----------



## handbags4me

luckyseven01 said:


> I totally agree and love to see celebrities getting real wear out of their luxury wares.  As I sit here and think about it... I guess I feel like the mon mono is too much for everyday for anyone (celeb or not).  I like the mon mono, but it is an annoucement piece and controls an outfit, so I dont want to see it all the time.



You make a good point.  Good for her for having pieces that get real use vs. just "show" pieces that are seen once at a red carpet event.  I guess it just doesn't interest me to see it multiple times unless in the context of inspiring fashion ideas.


----------



## chauntel85

mrb143 said:


> Thanks!  I'll need to stop by LV to see this bag.



That's my next bag, it's about $1200 which is reasonable for an LV


----------



## chauntel85

bmatencio said:


> Can anyone ID the bag Carrie has? TIA
> 
> View attachment 1955561



Hey the bag details are below


----------



## chauntel85

lindsb said:


> What size do you the Eva's NF is??? She freakin rocks it.



It's an MM


----------



## bobobob

Lydia Stirling McLaughlin (post #4511) is the new housewife of the Real Housewives of Orange County and Lilly Ghalichi (post #4513) is the new member of Shahs of Sunset.


----------



## arwen_

is Kelly Bensimon s speedy 35?


----------



## 19flowers

arwen_ said:


> is Kelly Bensimon s speedy 35?



looks like a 35...


----------



## lasvegasann

Gabby Douglas looks great!!! And so cute with her Neverfull!


----------



## Anjool

lasvegasann said:


> Gabby Douglas looks great!!! And so cute with her Neverfull!


Is it a mon mono neverfull without the stripe? because In this pic it looks like a regular neverfull.. but the interior is orange or pink


----------



## amrx87

Re- Arizona Muse

I wouldnt have paired the black emp speedy w her gilded dress


----------



## Lilylovelv

LVBagLady said:


> Cool. I'm from the New England area, too.



NICE! I always wonder when I see a lady with LV if I've possibly chatted with her on tpf?!?!


----------



## twin-fun

What is Kim Richards doing under Yolanda's jacket and shirt??


----------



## amrx87

twin-fun said:


> What is Kim Richards doing under Yolanda's jacket and shirt??



Lol!! Was just looking at that.... I love seeing housewives pix on th photo thread


----------



## mlemee

Seeing the Housewives makes me NOT want to rock LV - they all look so tacky


----------



## luckyseven01

Where are jay z and beyonce in that pic?  Is this a recent pic?  Is that the cabas mezzo in DE?  Don't like that for an island vacay... Doesn't work with her outfit.


----------



## Blueberry

image hosting sites

I love her Rosie's LV... I know it was made for hats,, but in 2012,, what do you use it for? I'm so curiousborg1:


----------



## Blueberry

luckyseven01 said:


> Where are jay z and beyonce in that pic?  Is this a recent pic?  Is that the cabas mezzo in DE?  Don't like that for an island vacay... Doesn't work with her outfit.



I think its an old pic,, look at the size of the video camera


----------



## Zombie Girl

Blueberry said:
			
		

> http://postimage.org/
> image hosting sites
> 
> I love her Rosie's LV... I know it was made for hats,, but in 2012,, what do you use it for? I'm so curiousborg1:



I was wondering the same thing!?


----------



## clu13

mlemee said:
			
		

> Seeing the Housewives makes me NOT want to rock LV - they all look so tacky



+1

If feel pretty good about my accomplishments in this life, but one of the highest in my list is that I have never seen an episode of the real housewives of anywhere. Just their pictures and the stuff I see in magazines makes me want to vomit!


----------



## mundodabolsa

Blueberry said:


> I love her Rosie's LV... I know it was made for hats,, but in 2012,, what do you use it for? I'm so curiousborg1:



well, she's always wearing hats in her street style candids.  so I'm going to say she uses it for hats.


----------



## Kickchic

clu13 said:


> +1
> 
> if feel pretty good about my accomplishments in this life, but one of the highest in my list is that i have never seen an episode of the real housewives of anywhere. Just their pictures and the stuff i see in magazines makes me want to vomit!



lol!!!


----------



## Skyemi

steph22 said:


> Millie Mackintosh
> 
> View attachment 1809919



Can anyone tell me what size Neverfull this looks like? I can't tell if it's the GM or MM? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Skyemi

Sorry, think I have posted the above question in the wrong thread!! Apologies!! Not sure where to post this question...


----------



## Elliespurse

Skyemi said:


> Sorry, think I have posted the above question in the wrong thread!! Apologies!! Not sure where to post this question...



Hi, I moved your posts to the Celeb Comments thread, I think you'll get answers here


----------



## Skyemi

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, I moved your posts to the Celeb Comments thread, I think you'll get answers here



Thank you!!


----------



## LV LovingNurse

skyemi said:


> can anyone tell me what size neverfull this looks like? I can't tell if it's the gm or mm? Thanks in advance!



mm


----------



## clu13

Jennifer Hudson looks truly divine. She gets more and more beautiful.  I thought she was a beautiful girl when she was heavier, but as a formerly heavy girl, I know her pain.  You can see the confidence in the way she stands and smiles now.  She deserves nothing but happiness after all that she has endured!  The Kusama Keepall is a work of art, but it has nothing on JHud!


----------



## amrx87

These kris and bruce jenner pix!!! Looks staged...

Did anyone see that vid of them at the xmas tree stand on tmz?? It was so bizarre


----------



## clu13

amrx87 said:


> These kris and bruce jenner pix!!! Looks staged...
> 
> Did anyone see that vid of them at the xmas tree stand on tmz?? It was so bizarre



Agree - I thought he was filing for divorce


----------



## oonik

What is the blue bag that Jennifer Chastain was wearing?


----------



## bobobob

oonik said:


> What is the blue bag that Jennifer Chastain was wearing?



Proenza Schouler PS13


----------



## Providence

Is that the regular zippy Khloe Kardasian is carrying?  It looks like it, but the interior Monogram print is throwing me off.


----------



## ilovenicebags

Providence said:


> Is that the regular zippy Khloe Kardasian is carrying?  It looks like it, but the interior Monogram print is throwing me off.



I was just going to ask the same thing. In other pics I always thought she had a regular mono zippy but in that interior shot I don't get why there's is a strip of mono canvas. Looks odd. As far as I know none of the mono zippy wallets have any mono canvas on the inside.


----------



## luvmy3girls

Looks bigger than a zippy, maybe an organizer. Looks like maybe she has something mono inside it, like maybe a checkbook holder? Not sure..hard to tell.


----------



## blazedog

Is this a new bag in the Idylle line?


----------



## boyoverboard

What's going on with Khloe's wallet? Looks a bit odd...


----------



## amgmom

Can someone please id Cindy Crawford's scarf ? Thanks !!!!


----------



## baggyland

What is Cindy Crawford bag?


----------



## baggyland

blazedog said:


> Is this a new bag in the Idylle line?



it has been out for a while, In Noe and petit noe, blue and sepia colors.

I got the big Noe sepia last August.


----------



## blazedog

baggyland said:


> What is Cindy Crawford bag?



It is one of the Richard Prince Joke bags. I think they were from about five years ago. They were limited edition. I can't tell which style she is carrying because there were about three or four different styles and sizes.


----------



## oonik

bobobob said:


> Proenza Schouler PS13



Thank you!


----------



## twin-fun

Looks like Will. I. Am was busy... Business must be good!


----------



## gabz

ilovenicebags said:


> I was just going to ask the same thing. In other pics I always thought she had a regular mono zippy but in that interior shot I don't get why there's is a strip of mono canvas. Looks odd. As far as I know none of the mono zippy wallets have any mono canvas on the inside.



in US weekly last wk they had Khloe's Whats in My Bag- she commented that she has had her wallet for yrs and it has molded to her cards and cheque book perfectly, so assume she may have the cheque book in there.


----------



## LawQT1908

Anjool said:


> Is it a mon mono neverfull without the stripe? because In this pic it looks like a regular neverfull.. but the interior is orange or pink



Yeah, I wondered that too. I've never seen the regular NF w/ that color interior.


----------



## charleston-mom

boyoverboard said:


> What's going on with Khloe's wallet? Looks a bit odd...



I think it's fake.


----------



## charleston-mom

Blueberry said:


> image hosting sites
> 
> I love her Rosie's LV... I know it was made for hats,, but in 2012,, what do you use it for? I'm so curiousborg1:



It would make a really fun carry on bag.  Imagine taking your magazine and peanuts out of that while you travel!  LOL!


----------



## x_TaNgErInE_x

gabz said:
			
		

> in US weekly last wk they had Khloe's Whats in My Bag- she commented that she has had her wallet for yrs and it has molded to her cards and cheque book perfectly, so assume she may have the cheque book in there.



+1

Yeah I think she has the cheque book cover in there as well. If you look closely you can see that the mono canvas part isn't part of the zippy organizer, it's a separate piece, you can sort of see the fold/edge and the rest looks like the card/zippered section of the zippy organizer.


----------



## amrx87

Anyone think khloes reading this and laughing? Girl DEFINITELY has real lv stuff


----------



## *MJ*

amrx87 said:
			
		

> Anyone think khloes reading this and laughing? Girl DEFINITELY has real lv stuff



Actually, many celebs have been spotted carrying fake LV...so it wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## x_TaNgErInE_x

*MJ* said:
			
		

> Actually, many celebs have been spotted carrying fake LV...so it wouldn't surprise me.



True there are celebs who carry fakes (to give them the benefit of the doubt maybe they just don't know any better, seeing as many of them probably depend on stylists for their fashion and maybe when they're faced with shopping for themselves they have no idea what to do).

But as much as people love to hate the kardashians I don't think they would carry fakes.


----------



## GoldengirlNY

Mariah is crazy walking near open water, with heels that high, carrying the baby. Smh


----------



## twin-fun

GoldengirlNY said:


> Mariah is crazy walking near open water, with heels that high, carrying the baby. Smh



I was thinking the same thing! And with all those ropes all over the deck...


----------



## twin-fun

x_TaNgErInE_x said:


> True there are celebs who carry fakes (to give them the benefit of the doubt maybe they just don't know any better, seeing as many of them probably depend on stylists for their fashion and maybe when they're faced with shopping for themselves they have no idea what to do).
> 
> But as much as people love to hate the kardashians I don't think they would carry fakes.



Well, think again: http://rollingout.com/entertainment...7-celebrities-caught-with-fake-louis-vuitton/

Kim may not have done it lately (although there is a YouTube video circulation that claims otherwise) but it appears she has carried a fake or two during her time as BFF with Paris Hilton who openly admits to carrying fakes.


----------



## twin-fun

That size Alma looks ridiculous on Khadijah Haqq. She looks like she's carrying a piece of luggage! Just because something comes in a big size and you can afford it doesn't mean you should carry it...


----------



## usmcwifey

I happen to like it, and I'm her same frame and carry my Alma pomme in the same size...I don't think it looks like luggage, I think she looks good


----------



## clu13

twin-fun said:


> That size Alma looks ridiculous on Khadijah Haqq. She looks like she's carrying a piece of luggage! Just because something comes in a big size and you can afford it doesn't mean you should carry it...



LOL - so true!  It does look silly.


----------



## luvspurses

ok, so i don't know who lucy mecklenburgh is (should i?) but that woman with her looks like her older twin!


----------



## steph22

luvspurses said:
			
		

> ok, so i don't know who lucy mecklenburgh is (should i?) but that woman with her looks like her older twin!



She's a reality TV person in the UK. The woman I think is her stepmom.


----------



## blazedog

Is Sofia Vergara wearing the MM Neverful?


----------



## Anjool

Is the colour of Neyos logomania scarf VERONE????? Thank you


----------



## LawQT1908

Scott looks rather yummy in this pic!! IMO
And little Mason is too cute in his rollerblades!


----------



## twin-fun

LawQT1908 said:


> Scott looks rather yummy in this pic!! IMO
> And little Mason is too cute in his rollerblades!



Those aren't rollerblades. It's a kiddie board that attaches to the stroller for a sibling to catch a ride on in case they get tired walking.


----------



## LawQT1908

twin-fun said:


> Those aren't rollerblades. It's a kiddie board that attaches to the stroller for a sibling to catch a ride on in case they get tired walking.



Oh, I've never heard of that! How clever!!! Thanks


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Anjool said:


> Is the colour of Neyos logomania scarf VERONE????? Thank you



Yes, I have it and LVoe it!!


----------



## Anjool

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Yes, I have it and LVoe it!!



thankyouuu! I definitely want it for when winter comes around in Aus!
I love both verone and fuschia!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Anjool said:


> thankyouuu! I definitely want it for when winter comes around in Aus!
> I love both verone and fuschia!



It's winter here and I wear it all the time..It keeps me sooooooo warm and I love wearing it..You'll love it.


----------



## Anjool

LVlvoe_bug said:


> It's winter here and I wear it all the time..It keeps me sooooooo warm and I love wearing it..You'll love it.



thanks so much!


----------



## mammabyrdie

Simon Cowell's exes shopping together? Aren't we all so sophisticated?


----------



## LawQT1908

mammabyrdie said:
			
		

> Simon Cowell's exes shopping together? Aren't we all so sophisticated?



I found that interesting as well!


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Nene looks great...I love her shoes!!*~*


----------



## Anjool

Squisssshed chanel anyone ? lol


----------



## cocosapphire

Helen Flanagan


----------



## peach

Wow, Molly Sim's LV has really seen better days.


----------



## jules 8

peach said:


> Wow, Molly Sim's LV has really seen better days.



Lol, ya, i noticed that as well


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

peach said:


> Wow, Molly Sim's LV has really seen better days.



I was thinking the same thing..Vachette looks really stained...


----------



## SassieMe

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I was thinking the same thing..Vachette looks really stained...



I was thinking that it's vintage. I find myself being really attracted to vintage LV these days!


----------



## Safeire

peach said:
			
		

> Wow, Molly Sim's LV has really seen better days.



I always think it's nice to see someone who can obviously afford new bags, but who keeps using a favourite. It looks like its being used as a diaper bag sort if thing (and receiving that level of abuse!)


----------



## citygurl04

I'm new to this. How do I view the thread with the pictures?


----------



## viewwing

Does anyone know what clutch Dunst is carrying in pic Post #4641? Is it the new epi pochette in ivory without the strap?


----------



## shalomjude

viewwing said:


> Does anyone know what clutch Dunst is carrying in pic Post #4641? Is it the new epi pochette in ivory without the strap?



It does look like that ... I love the s/s dress she is wearing


----------



## RAzzO

bobobob said:
			
		

> Scott Disick



Love it!


----------



## IN LVOE

viewwing said:


> Does anyone know what clutch Dunst is carrying in pic Post #4641? Is it the new epi pochette in ivory without the strap?


yes it's the new pochette!!! and i think (might just be my eyes ) that the strap is on it's just tucked back..... this makes me want an epi pochette!!


----------



## viewwing

IN LVOE said:


> yes it's the new pochette!!! and i think (might just be my eyes ) that the strap is on it's just tucked back..... this makes me want an epi pochette!!



I know! I know! I want one too!! Now...which color should we get?


----------



## IN LVOE

viewwing said:


> I know! I know! I want one too!! Now...which color should we get?


you enabler you!!! i was thinking of the black or ivory??!! what about you........


----------



## luvs*it*

citygurl04 said:


> I'm new to this. How do I view the thread with the pictures?



*~*Here you go!  *~*

http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton/celebrities-and-their-lvs-pics-only-344348.html


----------



## viewwing

IN LVOE said:


> you enabler you!!! i was thinking of the black or ivory??!! what about you........



HAHA! I am sooo torn! I was all set on the yellow, then I saw the figue. AND NOW after this picture of the ivory, I really don't know!  I was thinking since it's such a small clutch, I could do with a pop of color, but then the ivory would GO with everything! Thing is, I already have an ivory epi speedy. Ohh, what to do?

And yeah, the black or ivory would go with everything. Sure you don't need some color in your life?


----------



## IN LVOE

viewwing said:


> HAHA! I am sooo torn! I was all set on the yellow, then I saw the figue. AND NOW after this picture of the ivory, I really don't know!  I was thinking since it's such a small clutch, I could do with a pop of color, but then the ivory would GO with everything! Thing is, I already have an ivory epi speedy. Ohh, what to do?
> 
> And yeah, the black or ivory would go with everything. Sure you don't need some color in your life?


 your to funny!! yes i do need some color in my life!!! at first i wanted the piment (orange) color... but it's that pic that made me want ivory.... if you are already lucky enough to have an ivory speedy then i would get another (or two )color in the pochette..


----------



## viewwing

IN LVOE said:


> your to funny!! yes i do need some color in my life!!! at first i wanted the piment (orange) color... but it's that pic that made me want ivory.... if you are already lucky enough to have an ivory speedy then i would get another (or two )color in the pochette..



You're not helping!  haha! Actually I just came back from the store and tried on EVERY color available. My SA was sooo nice, she took them all out and had me play with them. I fell really hard for the yellow. The ivory looked really plain IRL and the figue just didn't stand out. You need to check out the ivory in the store to really see what it's like.


----------



## IN LVOE

viewwing said:


> You're not helping!  haha! Actually I just came back from the store and tried on EVERY color available. My SA was sooo nice, she took them all out and had me play with them. I fell really hard for the yellow. The ivory looked really plain IRL and the figue just didn't stand out. You need to check out the ivory in the store to really see what it's like.


the most important question is........did you buy one???!!! and yes i also like the yellow!! i also saw (last week) the new pochette in the idylle material... and it's cheaper at $500.00 (cdn). same bigger size and the longer strap... i really liked the encre color...


----------



## WndrWoman

bobobob said:
			
		

> Gayle King credit: zimbio



What bag is she carrying?


----------



## mammabyrdie

Gayle King is carring a Palermo GM


----------



## JennyErin

Gayle's shows are amazing!!!


----------



## WndrWoman

mammabyrdie said:
			
		

> Gayle King is carring a Palermo GM



Thank you!!!


----------



## Coutureone

WndrWoman said:


> What bag is she carrying?



Palermo GM


----------



## boyoverboard

I love a bit of Mel, but LV on the ground?! Big no-no!


----------



## taniherd

boyoverboard said:


> I love a bit of Mel, but LV on the ground?! Big no-no!



Omg yes!!!!


----------



## jules 8

boyoverboard said:


> I love a bit of Mel, but LV on the ground?! Big no-no!



I know, really!?? WTF Mel B


----------



## Placebo

is her artsy GM?


----------



## baggyland

Those Mel pictures are funny... they look like bloopers! Especially the first one.


----------



## boyoverboard

baggyland said:


> Those Mel pictures are funny... they look like bloopers! Especially the first one.



Hahaha! I hadn't even noticed how funny that first one looks. I was too busy feeling bad for her Artsy!


----------



## Brigitta

This bag looks like it's the new cobalt blue.  The infini is a lot darker.


----------



## clu13

Not sure who Fankie Sandford and Rochelle Humes are, but who ever has the shawl on looks like she is using it as bib.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

clu13 said:


> Not sure who Fankie Sandford and Rochelle Humes are, but who ever has the shawl on looks like she is using it as bib.



I had to google them, I've never heard of them either and kept seeing their pics in the other thread....They are in a group called The Saturdays......


----------



## alphascan

i love her bag http://www.funmiogunja.com/2011/11/that-louis-vuitton-bag.html


----------



## boyoverboard

bobobob said:


> Alexa Chung credit: zimbio



I thought this was an LV coat until I spotted that tiny bit of Monogram peeking out of her pocket!


----------



## Kickchic

alphascan said:


> i love her bag http://www.funmiogunja.com/2011/11/that-louis-vuitton-bag.html



Those are the LE Miroir pieces.


----------



## luvspurses

is lisa rinna carrying the large toiletry pouch as a clutch? or is this another bag?


----------



## amrx87

These checkered dresses are selling like hotcakes!!


----------



## SongTzer

LVLVLVLV.. i want to have one too....


----------



## twin-fun

Wow, Miroslava Duma is wearing LV to the Gaultier show?


----------



## clu13

Alright Miranda Kerr - we get it - you are a goddess! 

Celebs usually flock to LV but this obsession with the checkered clothing is truly remarkable. I loved it and thought the fashion show was fantastic - but wow! It's such a sensation. I really can't wait to see those checkered bags - I know I'm in the minority here on this forum, but I think this is some of MJs finest work.


----------



## amrx87

BAHAHAHAHA KRIS HUMPHRIES!!!!!!!!! What is he wearing?!????


----------



## clu13

What is Mary j wearing???? A sweatsuit and a fur vest??!!


----------



## clu13

amrx87 said:
			
		

> BAHAHAHAHA KRIS HUMPHRIES!!!!!!!!! What is he wearing?!????



It's so bad - that shirt is just so wrong


----------



## luvs*it*

amrx87 said:


> BAHAHAHAHA KRIS HUMPHRIES!!!!!!!!! What is he wearing?!????



*~*He looks awkward.*~*



clu13 said:


> What is Mary j wearing???? A sweatsuit and a fur vest??!!



*~*I'm wondering the same thing!!*~*


----------



## gottabagit

baggyland said:


> Those Mel pictures are funny... they look like bloopers! Especially the first one.



Those pics of Mel are hilarious! I was wondering if I was the only one who thought they were funny!


----------



## pixiejenna

KHump clearly didn't dress himself, he looks really uncomfortable in what he's wearing lol.


----------



## Lush Life

Why is Kris Humphries posing like Frankenstein's monster? That picture must have been photoshopped and released by the Kardashian Kamp . . .


----------



## luvspurses

Lush Life said:


> Why is Kris Humphries posing like Frankenstein's monster? That picture must have been photoshopped and released by the Kardashian Kamp . . .


this literally made me laugh out loud!


----------



## WenD08

pixiejenna said:


> KHump clearly didn't dress himself, he looks really uncomfortable in what he's wearing lol.



That being the case, his stylist should be fired.  He looks a hot mess...


----------



## luvspurses

i noticed reese witherspoon's neverfull has a blue lining. does that mean it is mon mono? 
or something else?


----------



## clu13

luvspurses said:


> i noticed reese witherspoon's neverfull has a blue lining. does that mean it is mon mono?
> or something else?



Yes - she carries it often - see post #4446 in the celeb pics.


----------



## mandyglick

Lush Life said:


> Why is Kris Humphries posing like Frankenstein's monster? That picture must have been photoshopped and released by the Kardashian Kamp . . .


----------



## ilovedior

What is ashley greene wearing of LV?!  Is it the bag?  If so what bag is it?!


----------



## bobobob

ilovedior said:


> What is ashley greene wearing of LV?!  Is it the bag?  If so what bag is it?!



Riveting from S/S 2007


----------



## erica_cfu

At post 4756, does anyone know which is the black bag Miranda Kerr is wearing? TIA!


----------



## bobobob

erica_cfu said:


> At post 4756, does anyone know which is the black bag Miranda Kerr is wearing? TIA!



Givenchy 'Lucrezia'


----------



## erica_cfu

bobobob said:


> Givenchy 'Lucrezia'



Thank you! I thought of givenchy but didn't know the model..


----------



## luvspurses

the bag held by berenice bejo, it looks like the pochette metis in black patent. what is that bag?


----------



## bobobob

luvspurses said:


> the bag held by berenice bejo, it looks like the pochette metis in black patent. what is that bag?



Monceau BB in Vernis


----------



## luvspurses

bobobob said:


> Monceau BB in Vernis


thank you! tpf experts are amazing :  )


----------



## sab53085

What luggage is Jessica chastain carrying with her LV?


----------



## Pavla

luvspurses said:


> thank you! tpf experts are amazing :  )



Do you see the fingerprints on it? The Monceau looks very dirty thanks to it...


----------



## clu13

All of these celebs and their rolling luggage are killing me! I want a piece now!


----------



## sab53085

http://img.purseforum.com/attachments/premier-designers/louis-vuitton/2051250d1360059403-celebrities-and-their-lvs-pics-only-jessica-chastain-lands-lax-nikolaj-coster-waldau-promotes

What luggage is this with the LV?


----------



## bobobob

sab53085 said:


> What luggage is Jessica chastain carrying with her LV?





sab53085 said:


> http://img.purseforum.com/attachments/premier-designers/louis-vuitton/2051250d1360059403-celebrities-and-their-lvs-pics-only-jessica-chastain-lands-lax-nikolaj-coster-waldau-promotes
> 
> What luggage is this with the LV?



Gucci 'Seventies Signature Web' tote


----------



## amrx87

Those naomi campbell pix are straight creepy. Propped up on that board like a doll.... **shivers**


----------



## Stacy31

Is Megan Fox carrying a Sofia Coppola in this picture?  If so, does anyone know what color?


----------



## bobobob

Stacy31 said:


> Is Megan Fox carrying a Sofia Coppola in this picture?  If so, does anyone know what color?



I think it is not SC Bag. It looks like Givenchy 'Lucrezia'


----------



## Stacy31

bobobob said:


> I think it is not SC Bag. It looks like Givenchy 'Lucrezia'



Thanks--I thought the handles looked a little longer, but I wasn't sure.


----------



## Cinnamon718

LV needs to pay ADR to not wear their clothes. She looks terrible. My BF thought she was a man.


----------



## luvspurses

TOBagGirl said:


> LV needs to pay ADR to not wear their clothes. She looks terrible. My BF thought she was a man.


omg just saw those photos, you're not kidding!


----------



## boyoverboard

Wow. I genuinely thought that Vogue editor woman was a man in drag.


----------



## clu13

boyoverboard said:


> Wow. I genuinely thought that Vogue editor woman was a man in drag.



I did too. I thought it was Steven Tyler


----------



## luvspurses

clu13 said:


> I did too. I thought it was Steven Tyler


too funny!


----------



## Kickchic

TOBagGirl said:


> LV needs to pay ADR to not wear their clothes. She looks terrible. *My BF thought she was a man.*



OMG! I did too. Eeeew


----------



## boyoverboard

clu13 said:


> I did too. I thought it was Steven Tyler



 Well he did come in to audition for American Idol dressed in drag!


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Nasty, just nasty.


----------



## clu13

boyoverboard said:


> Well he did come in to audition for American Idol dressed in drag!



Exactly! I really thought it was a bad stunt - maybe liv was doing something for fashion week and he got drunk.


----------



## twin-fun

Someone is trying _way_ too hard... If you can dress yourself in tights it's time to lose the bow headband.


----------



## milhouse13

Wentworth-Roth said:


> Nasty, just nasty.



Correct.  

This must be a man.  There is no way that's legitimately a woman... no way at all.  There is even an Adam's apple!  

...and the fact that every inch of skin is coincidentally concealed has not gone unnoticed lol


----------



## bobobob

milhouse13 said:


> Correct.
> 
> This must be a man.  There is no way that's legitimately a woman... no way at all.  There is even an Adam's apple!
> 
> ...and the fact that every inch of skin is coincidentally concealed has not gone unnoticed lol



Anna Dello Russo is a woman.


----------



## LolaHaze

Wentworth-Roth said:


> img.purseforum.com/attachments/premier-designers/louis-vuitton/2062452d1360711635-celebrities-and-their-lvs-pics-only-anna-dello-russo-marc-marc-jacobs-front-row
> 
> Nasty, just nasty.



What am I looking at?!


----------



## chupadeluxe

Adr reminds me of jorge gonzalez... Does somebody know him???


----------



## lifestylekitty

Not a big fan of these damier outfits.


----------



## clu13

I know I am probably the only one who would think this - but Angelia Jolie is making the Metis look appealing.  Looks weird on her and I cringe when I see all black and mono.  I am sure they could have given her an Empriente version - any color would look better.


----------



## KathyB

TOBagGirl said:


> LV needs to pay ADR to not wear their clothes. She looks terrible. My BF thought she was a man.



I thought it was a man, too.  I'm not thoroughly convinced that she's not.  That face is


----------



## Kickchic

KathyB said:


> That face is



:lolots:


----------



## cocosapphire

Angelina Jolie


----------



## Cinnamon718

Kickchic said:


> :lolots:



She's got money. Access to the best make up and make up artists, and stylists. You would think she would take advantage of that. How can she be the editor of Vogue when she looks like hell?   I don't get it.


----------



## SophieChic

TOBagGirl said:


> She's got money. Access to the best make up and make up artists, and stylists. You would think she would take advantage of that. How can she be the editor of Vogue when she looks like hell?   I don't get it.



My dad said if she looked like a man it would be an improvement.


----------



## Power

OMG Vanessa looks so ... old in that make up and hair. 
Looks like she is trying to channel joan jett? It's just... No NO NO.


----------



## clu13

Power said:


> OMG Vanessa looks so ... old in that make up and hair.
> Looks like she is trying to channel joan jett? It's just... No NO NO.



She is playing some heavy characters which required her to take on some crazy looks - gaining weight, losing weight, playing a drug addicted prostitute. It's not the most flattering look for such a beautiful girl, to put it lightly, but I like her determination to break out of the Disney mold! I'm looking forward to seeing her in spring breakers!


----------



## lifestylekitty

Power said:


> OMG Vanessa looks so ... old in that make up and hair.
> Looks like she is trying to channel joan jett? It's just... No NO NO.



Yea...I hardly recognized her.


----------



## jewelrygirl2

cocosapphire said:


> Angelina Jolie


I love this LV. Do you know the name of it?


----------



## IN LVOE

jewelrygirl2 said:


> I love this LV. Do you know the name of it?[/QUOTE
> if it's the one in post #4842 your talking about.... it's the new Metis!!


----------



## beastofthefields

What size is Ashley Tisdale's Totally monogram?


----------



## clu13

When I read Heidi montag in Elle, I expected to hate it - but that spread is beautiful and very editorial/high fashion. I'm still not a fan of hers as she represents all that is wrong in world but kudos to the stylists, set designers and photographers


----------



## twin-fun

clu13 said:


> When I read Heidi montag in Elle, I expected to hate it - but that spread is beautiful and very editorial/high fashion. I'm still not a fan of hers as she represents all that is wrong in world but kudos to the stylists, set designers and photographers



That's because it isn't Heidi Montag in Elle. It's professional model Heidi *Mount*.


----------



## clu13

twin-fun said:


> That's because it isn't Heidi Montag in Elle. It's professional model Heidi *Mount*.



Ahhh - makes way more sense -  I have no clue who Ms. Mount is though
purseforum on iphone during week equals misreads


----------



## twin-fun

clu13 said:


> Ahhh - makes way more sense -  I have no clue who Ms. Mount is though
> purseforum on iphone during week equals misreads



I had to look her up, too I only commented because I saw the name Heidi Montag and I thought Whoa, she's in ELLE?!?


----------



## amrx87

Did molly sims get a new baby bag?! I think soooooo.....!!!


----------



## bugn

OMGosh LOL who else yelled out yeaaaaaaah when they saw Molly Sims retired that dirty stained cabas and got a new neverfull?  Does she have a twitter? We need to send her a "Way to go" tweet. LOL!!!


----------



## blazedog

What bag is Jennifer Love Hewitt carrying?


----------



## Cinnamon718

I think it's funny there are so many photos of Hilary Duff and her LV's. And now I saw a photo of her husband carrying a NF. That made me laugh. Is she still a celebrity even??? LOL....


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

blazedog said:


> What bag is Jennifer Love Hewitt carrying?



It is the Eden in camel...


----------



## blazedog

LVlvoe_bug said:


> It is the Eden in camel...



Thanks - I didn't recognize it from the side.


----------



## princesssoph

http://www.justjaredjr.com/photo-gallery/541879/ashley-tisdale-urgent-care-visit-11/

What Louis Vuitton is this?


----------



## bobobob

princesssoph said:


> http://www.justjaredjr.com/photo-gallery/541879/ashley-tisdale-urgent-care-visit-11/
> 
> What Louis Vuitton is this?



Monogram Blocks Zipped Tote from Pre-Fall 2011 collection


----------



## redvelvet14

What is the bag Jennifer Love Hewitt is carrying?
http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton/celebrities-and-their-lvs-pics-only-344348-329.html


----------



## Elliespurse

redvelvet14 said:


> What is the bag Jennifer Love Hewitt is carrying?
> http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton/celebrities-and-their-lvs-pics-only-344348-329.html



It is the Eden in camel (from above comments )


----------



## yif3n

amrx87 said:


> Did molly sims get a new baby bag?! I think soooooo.....!!!


Hahaha I was thinking the same thing.  Finally!!!!  Her other one was pretty worn down


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

blazedog said:


> Thanks - I didn't recognize it from the side.



You're welcome! I haven't seen too many being carried....


----------



## boyoverboard

Does anyone know if any of the other members of Girls Aloud were wearing Louis Vuitton at the tour where Cheryl Cole has been pictured with the Damier print black and white top? I was at this show on Tuesday night! Loving that I was a few feet away from her with my ZCW and Wapity! 

Also, anyone have pics of the LV top in question on the runway? Thanks!


----------



## lifestylekitty

Lilly Collins' dress looks cute. That's something I would wear.


----------



## KathyB

Taylor Swift should give up trying to be a singer and just model.  She's a much better model than a singer, for sure.


----------



## Cinnamon718

Only Kate Moss could wear that LV slip dress and look that good.


----------



## luvspurses

so what's that in nancy dell'olio's alma? is it alive?? lol


----------



## luvspurses

what bag is carrie underwood carrying? anyone?


----------



## blazedog

luvspurses said:


> what bag is carrie underwood carrying? anyone?



I am not sure who Carrie Underwood is but I think this is the same girl - It's a Besace Rosebery


----------



## luvspurses

blazedog said:


> I am not sure who Carrie Underwood is but I think this is the same girl - It's a Besace Rosebery


thank you! that is a bag i have never seen in person.


----------



## Djarrett

Corie said:


> Yea its back


Love your collection!


----------



## merekat703

Ginnfer Goodwin is so cute with her Speedy!


----------



## gottabagit

I don't know who PETA Mugratroyd is but I think she forgot to put on one more article of clothing! LoL!


----------



## 19flowers

gottabagit said:


> I don't know who PETA Mugratroyd is but I think she forgot to put on one more article of clothing! LoL!



Peta is one of the professional dancers on Dancing With The Stars


----------



## gottabagit

19flowers said:


> Peta is one of the professional dancers on Dancing With The Stars



Thanks! I only watch the show sporadically but I still think she needs a pair of pants, leggings or something.


----------



## charleston-mom

Am I the only one tired of the Celebs thread being cluttered up with so many ads?  I feel like I'm reading a magazine with all the same ads over and over again.  I think some of them have been posted 20 or more times.  Sorry - just venting.  I miss when these were just celebrity pictures rather than ads.


----------



## Jerseybitch

looks like kris jenner has the blue handle neverfull. Probably had it way before us


----------



## GoldengirlNY

Jerseybitch said:


> looks like kris jenner has the blue handle neverfull. Probably had it way before us



Good eye. I had to go back and take a look.


----------



## SassieMe

charleston-mom said:


> Am I the only one tired of the Celebs thread being cluttered up with so many ads?  I feel like I'm reading a magazine with all the same ads over and over again.  I think some of them have been posted 20 or more times.  Sorry - just venting.  I miss when these were just celebrity pictures rather than ads.



ITA! Ads are ads and what I'm interested in is celebs who carry LV in their 'real' lives.


----------



## BagFan5932

What size speedy does Ginnifer Goodwin carry? It looks like a 40?


----------



## charleston-mom

SassieMe said:


> ITA! Ads are ads and what I'm interested in is celebs who carry LV in their 'real' lives.



That's exactly how I feel.  Thanks!


----------



## shalomjude

I love Gwen's scarf


----------



## SassieMe

charleston-mom said:


> That's exactly how I feel.  Thanks!


----------



## ladysnowwhite

Wentworth-Roth said:


> img.purseforum.com/attachments/premier-designers/louis-vuitton/2062452d1360711635-celebrities-and-their-lvs-pics-only-anna-dello-russo-marc-marc-jacobs-front-row
> 
> Nasty, just nasty.


whoa.


----------



## ladysnowwhite

charleston-mom said:


> That's exactly how I feel.  Thanks!


----------



## luvspurses

sassieme said:


> ita! Ads are ads and what i'm interested in is celebs who carry lv in their 'real' lives.


+1!


----------



## twin-fun

If I acted the way Rihanna does in a public place with my mom sitting next to me, my mom  would have slapped me...


----------



## Talinder

I was thinking the same thing, but from the opposite perspective. If my daughter acted like that - especially with me sitting right there - I swear to God... So nasty and disrespectful.


----------



## Azure_Myth

Well, Rihanna most likely provides for her and her LV bags!


----------



## sayakayumi

Can buy an expensive bag but she couldn't buy any class


----------



## LeahLVoes

sayakayumi said:


> Can buy an expensive bag but she couldn't buy any class



Omg . Very well said! That's just trashy...


----------



## IN LVOE

sayakayumi said:


> Can buy an expensive bag but she couldn't buy any class


exactly!!!!!


----------



## safida

As far as i know there wasnt any blue Kusama Neverfull only in white, red and yellow... So this lady is wearing obvious fake bag?!?! Omg  please correct me if im wrong...

Eileen Phillips
Credit zimbio


----------



## mandyglick

safida said:


> As far as i know there wasnt any blue Kusama Neverfull only in white, red and yellow... So this lady is wearing obvious fake bag?!?! Omg  please correct me if im wrong...
> 
> Eileen Phillips
> Credit zimbio



I was wondering the same thing!!!


----------



## puki

This alma bb looks strange.


----------



## 19flowers

safida said:


> As far as i know there wasnt any blue Kusama Neverfull only in white, red and yellow... So this lady is wearing obvious fake bag?!?! Omg  please correct me if im wrong...
> 
> Eileen Phillips
> Credit zimbio




I agree, Kusama NF wasn't made in blue....


----------



## Talinder

I don't know who Eileen Phillips is. Is it possible she received a custom bag? If it's fake that is both sad and hilarious.


----------



## Diva Divina

safida said:


> As far as i know there wasnt any blue Kusama Neverfull only in white, red and yellow... So this lady is wearing obvious fake bag?!?! Omg  please correct me if im wrong...
> 
> Eileen Phillips
> Credit zimbio



I said the same thing! Fake!!!


----------



## CapriTrotteur

safida said:


> As far as i know there wasnt any blue Kusama Neverfull only in white, red and yellow... So this lady is wearing obvious fake bag?!?! Omg  please correct me if im wrong...
> 
> Eileen Phillips
> Credit zimbio





mandyglick said:


> I was wondering the same thing!!!





19flowers said:


> I agree, Kusama NF wasn't made in blue....





Talinder said:


> I don't know who Eileen Phillips is. Is it possible she received a custom bag? If it's fake that is both sad and hilarious.





Diva Divina said:


> I said the same thing! Fake!!!



I thought exactly the same thing ladies, I would have loved a blue neverfull!!

She is actually called Arlene Phillips not Eileen. She was the lead dancer in the 70's with a popular dance group called Hot Gossip who used to dance to songs on a Pop TV Show called Top of the Pops in the UK. This was before pop video's etc.  She is now a judge on various dancing shows in the UK and quite well known.
But you never know who carries fakes and who doesn't so may be....


----------



## mrs magoo

dfry said:


> Julie Benz
> Credit zimbio


Is this a PM or a MM?


----------



## dangerouscurves

What are these Melissa and Carla Howe wearing? OMG! That's just trashy! first of all, LEGGINGS ARE NOT PANTS, then the see-through tops!!!


----------



## chupadeluxe

That's a beautiful pic of portia de rossi, i like!


----------



## boyoverboard

dangerouscurves said:


> What are these Melissa and Carla Howe wearing? OMG! That's just trashy! first of all, LEGGINGS ARE NOT PANTS, then the see-through tops!!!



I was just coming here to ask exactly that! How to make LV look incredibly tacky. That poor Eva!


----------



## mollipop

mrs magoo said:


> Is this a PM or a MM?



It's a Raspail PM.


----------



## Azure_Myth

chupadeluxe said:


> That's a beautiful pic of portia de rossi, i like!



She's starting to look like Ellen too....


----------



## KathyB

dangerouscurves said:


> What are these Melissa and Carla Howe wearing? OMG! That's just trashy! first of all, LEGGINGS ARE NOT PANTS, then the see-through tops!!!



Twin street walkers.


----------



## Saviana

Does anyone know what Angelina is carrying? Would that be the Keepall 45?


----------



## dangerouscurves

KathyB said:


> Twin street walkers.


----------



## luvspurses

Saviana said:


> Does anyone know what Angelina is carrying? Would that be the Keepall 45?


i had thought speedy b? had to chuckle at the black outfits... cheerful...


----------



## merekat703

Those twins are nasty and Angelina's son wearing Misfits logo, he probably doesn't even know who they are..


----------



## chupadeluxe

merekat703 said:


> Those twins are nasty and Angelina's son wearing Misfits logo, he probably doesn't even know who they are..



\m/


----------



## yif3n

Amanda Bynes...   Poor Alma!!!!


----------



## the_bitch

Did anyone notice Amanda Bynes' Alma is a total fake? Notice plastic wrap on the feet.. Amanda is practically broke right now.. Her credit cards were declining all around NYC.. This Girl needs to ditch the fake and get help!


----------



## viacarolina2394

what.... has.... happened.... to..... amanda bynes?!?!?! OMG

I never look at this thread, but OMG i almost had a heart attack....  Where is the girl I use to watch on TV every night?


----------



## drspock7

What bag is this ???


----------



## blazedog

What bag is Rihanna wearing with the scarf looped through the holes at the top? I know Gucci had the Positano Tote with a scarf but I can't think of a bag that Vuitton did with this construction with rings at the top.


----------



## twin-fun

drspock7 said:


> What bag is this ???





blazedog said:


> What bag is Rihanna wearing with the scarf looped through the holes at the top? I know Gucci had the Positano Tote with a scarf but I can't think of a bag that Vuitton did with this construction with rings at the top.



That's a fake Neverfull-ish. They show up on eBay pretty frequently.


----------



## boyoverboard

Is that woman with the fake Neverfull actually part of Rihanna's entourage?!

Also, Christina Milian with an Azur bikini? Is that not too a tad suspicious?


----------



## LawQT1908

boyoverboard said:


> Is that woman with the fake Neverfull actually part of Rihanna's entourage?!



That's what I was wondering as well...


----------



## gabz

Hockey jersey is not a dress! But go sens go!!


----------



## WenD08

The pix of Kris Jenner and Kourtney K's luggage reminds of the airport scene is _Coming to America. _


----------



## Cinnamon718

What's up with Goodwins hair?! It's not even cute pixie. It's just a bad haircut. I guess she got the $6 special at Super Cuts!


----------



## baggyland

whats uma thurman bag?


----------



## thewave1969

Is Uma Thurman wearing one of the new totes that are not released yet?


----------



## *emma*

^^Sure looks like it! I wonder what the price range is for those totes....


----------



## deem0nessa

Loving the uma thurman pic!...miss the days of seeing celebs carrying bags before released...see less and less of it now....


----------



## mandyglick

Anyone know what size speedy this is? 30 or 35? Can't tell...


----------



## Meaghanb123

mandyglick said:


> Anyone know what size speedy this is? 30 or 35? Can't tell...



Looks like a 30


----------



## mbdisfan

wend08 said:


> the pix of kris jenner and kourtney k's luggage reminds of the airport scene is _coming to america. _


lol!!


----------



## GoldengirlNY

Eva longoria is working it!!! Fierce.


----------



## clu13

GoldengirlNY said:


> Eva longoria is working it!!! Fierce.



Agreed! DG never looked so good!


----------



## clu13

I'm really not into the Alma bb but Diana Argon looks so chic with it!


----------



## sayakayumi

I love the Ikat pochette on Helen Flanagan, it looks very feminine. Im normally not into flowers but this line is very pretty.


----------



## chauntel85

What Is the name of this style and is it still available?


----------



## GoldengirlNY

chauntel85 said:


> What Is the name of this style and is it still available?



That's the Sophia Coppola in cherry. Great bag, i love mine .


----------



## DonnaHawk

Amen !   I wish we could get back to good old fashion values.



twin-fun said:


> If I acted the way Rihanna does in a public place with my mom sitting next to me, my mom  would have slapped me...


----------



## DonnaHawk

LVoe this one toooo.......lol....thanks for th giggle




sayakayumi said:


> Can buy an expensive bag but she couldn't buy any class


----------



## DonnaHawk

LVoe this one toooo.......lol....thanks for the giggle




sayakayumi said:


> Can buy an expensive bag but she couldn't buy any class


----------



## chauntel85

GoldengirlNY said:


> That's the Sophia Coppola in cherry. Great bag, i love mine .



Thanks! Is it still available?


----------



## chauntel85

GoldengirlNY said:


> That's the Sophia Coppola in cherry. Great bag, i love mine .


Can it be worn crossbody?


----------



## taniherd

Is that a Totally Jennifer Love Hewitt is carrying?


----------



## merekat703

Is Khloe K bag patent leather?


----------



## sweetlove

chauntel85 said:


> Can it be worn crossbody?



It can't, but some members here have done little tweaks on theirs which allows them to be worn crossbody. There is a thread about it somewhere. I think the cherry is still available, but I'm not sure (either way, it comes in some other great colors too!)


----------



## lshcat

This Neo looks counterfeit, that was posted.. I don't know who she is. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vu...ir-lvs-pics-only-344348-348.html#post24695245


----------



## staceyandhitesh

lshcat said:


> This Neo looks counterfeit, that was posted.. I don't know who she is.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vu...ir-lvs-pics-only-344348-348.html#post24695245



REALLY?!?!?!? how so, its looks real!! i could be wrong though, but do you know why looks replica besides the lighting of the picture?


----------



## lshcat

staceyandhitesh said:


> REALLY?!?!?!? how so, its looks real!! i could be wrong though, but do you know why looks replica besides the lighting of the picture?




Many many reasons from this photo. Shaping/spacing of certain elements, alignments, missing details, and the authentic mono Neo doesn't have a sewn seam down the middle.


----------



## boyoverboard

Hugh Jackman's arm looks like it's about to burst.


----------



## IN LVOE

boyoverboard said:


> Hugh Jackman's arm looks like it's about to burst.


!!! i know!!.....but it's ok....i'm a nurse i'll patch him up !!!!!!


----------



## safida

Tamala Jones  white mc alma looks off to me -looks like fake- please correct me if i m mistaken


----------



## calipursegal

safida said:


> Tamala Jones  white mc alma looks off to me -looks like fake- please correct me if i m mistaken


I noticed it too!! It definitely looks off...I would NEVER be photographed with a fake bag! Do they really think folks are fooled?


----------



## lshcat

safida said:


> Tamala Jones  white mc alma looks off to me -looks like fake- please correct me if i m mistaken





calipursegal said:


> I noticed it too!! It definitely looks off...I would NEVER be photographed with a fake bag! Do they really think folks are fooled?



YUP! Definitely off. This week is the first time I've visited the celeb threads in months because I recall I was seeing what seemed like a fake every other day back then too, lol. I saw a fake Neo the other day and the mods removed it... hopefully they will get this one too.


----------



## KathyB

What is the name of the bag LaToya is carrying?  I know it's not a current bag, but I love it and would love to find a pre-owned one.


----------



## lshcat

KathyB said:


> What is the name of the bag LaToya is carrying?  I know it's not a current bag, but I love it and would love to find a pre-owned one.




Sac Flanerie.


----------



## KathyB

lshcat said:


> Many many reasons from this photo. Shaping/spacing of certain elements, alignments, missing details, and the authentic mono Neo doesn't have a sewn seam down the middle.



It has a seam, but it's covered with gold piping as shown here:






The Neo in the other pic has a seam, but not covered with piping (that can be seen, however), which IMO, makes it suspect.  I think it's the "pucker" look around the seam/piping that makes it look off.  On the bag Kate Hudson is carrying, the piping is not covered with puckering and the alignment of each side is uniform.


----------



## lshcat

KathyB said:


> It has a seam, but it's covered with gold piping as shown here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Neo in the other pic has a seam, but not covered with piping (that can be seen, however), which IMO, makes it suspect.  I think it's the "pucker" look around the seam/piping that makes it look off.  On the bag Kate Hudson is carrying, the piping is not covered with puckering and the alignment of each side is uniform.



It was a monogram Neo we were discussing, and it was removed due to being fake. This Eden version that Kate owns does always have a seam. The mono does not. I didn't notice an Eden Neo that looked fake in the thread, did you see one?


----------



## KathyB

lshcat said:


> It was a monogram Neo we were discussing, and it was removed due to being fake. This Eden version that Kate owns does always have a seam. The mono does not. I didn't notice an Eden Neo that looked fake in the thread, did you see one?



OK, I didn't see the mono Neo.  The only one there now is the Eden at post #5179.  It looks off to me.  The center seam looks sloppy.


----------



## lshcat

KathyB said:


> OK, I didn't see the mono Neo.  The only one there now is the Eden at post #5179.  It looks off to me.  The center seam looks sloppy.




Oh Lordy, another one?! I see it now too I hadn't seen that post before... yes you are right, it looks awful too.  The ties also look short and I don't see the leather piping along the bottom or the bottom feet details that should be there either. Plus I can't imagine what would make the bag pucker like that. :wondering


----------



## KathyB

lshcat said:


> Oh Lordy, another one?! I see it now too I hadn't seen that post before... yes you are right, it looks awful too.  The ties also look short and I don't see the leather piping along the bottom or the bottom feet details that should be there either. Plus I can't imagine what would *make the bag pucker like that*. :wondering



That's what I didn't understand, either.  Even when mine has been in the dustbag for an extended period, when I pull it out and load all my stuff, it only takes a short time for it to regain it's perfect shape.  I've never seen one pucker at the seam like that one does.


----------



## The Collection

I think it could be a Sac Souple.......


----------



## boyoverboard

Why are these so-called celebrities (I've never heard of half of them) carrying awful fakes?! I wonder how many of them know. If I was a celeb I'd be doing my own shopping, that's for sure.


----------



## staceyandhitesh

was amanda bynes purse fake? if so why is it still up there and the purse rihanna's assistant carrying.. mods, take those fake pics off also


----------



## staceyandhitesh

what bag is Claudenette carrying??


----------



## lshcat

Claudenette Jean? Looks like one of the very limited 2010 exotic bags.


----------



## staceyandhitesh

i dont recall seeing it on the runway.. are there more styles related to that


----------



## lshcat

staceyandhitesh said:


> i dont recall seeing it on the runway.. are there more styles related to that




http://louisvuittonlover.blogspot.com/search?updated-max=2010-09-16T17:02:00-04:00


----------



## blazedog

What is the bag being worn in   #5252


----------



## guicap

I don't know which bag this is but I know it's gorgeous!!


----------



## Pavla

blazedog said:


> What is the bag being worn in   #5252



This bag is Vivienne from the new Parnasséa collection
http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vu...rnassea-collection-817580-3.html#post24620983


----------



## kath00

What bag is Anne V wearing in this photo?

http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vu...ir-lvs-pics-only-344348-117.html#post24723568

Thanks!


----------



## Pavla

kath00 said:


> What bag is Anne V wearing in this photo?
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vu...ir-lvs-pics-only-344348-117.html#post24723568
> 
> Thanks!



It is Monogram Sabbia Cabas GM -LV Cruise Collection 2011
http://www.ilvoelv.com/2010/10/louis-vuitton-cruise-2011-bag-names-and-prices.html


----------



## kath00

Pavla said:


> It is Monogram Sabbia Cabas GM -LV Cruise Collection 2011
> http://www.ilvoelv.com/2010/10/louis-vuitton-cruise-2011-bag-names-and-prices.html



Thank you!  So pretty.  I missed 2011 (got addicted in 2012).


----------



## sayakayumi

I loved all the pics of Princess Charlene, she is so pretty and elegant. She can carry a simple pochette or a scarf and look sophisticated, and her red Jasmin is so cute! love all her outfits 

I also liked the Galliera GM on Joanna Krupa, I don&#8217;t know who she is but I alway see Gallieras on good looking women


----------



## sgj99

^i like Charlene's red Jasmin too, such a feminine bag in a bold statement color.


----------



## chloe-babe

The picture of Caprice that was posted last night by the lovely Steph in Celeb pics - is this the Neverfull - GM size - I need all the help I can get with LV sizing  Thanks so much


----------



## mom2princess

Is the Fergie former dutchess of york carrying an alma bb?


----------



## Pavla

mom2princess said:


> Is the Fergie former dutchess of york carrying an alma bb?



Yes, it is Alma BB in amarante


----------



## Leigh72

Great!


----------



## yif3n

Speedy Empriente looks great on SJP!!!!!  Is it the 25?  Perfect on her!


----------



## Pavla

yif3n said:


> Speedy Empriente looks great on SJP!!!!!  Is it the 25?  Perfect on her!



Yes, she has it in 25. I remember these pics were the first with this Empreinte Speedy before she was even released. So we had the chance to see the bag a bit earlier thanks to these pics.


----------



## patrice168

is there other celebrity who uses lv artsy except jolie?


----------



## Bag Connoisseur

patrice168 said:


> is there other celebrity who uses lv artsy except jolie?


I think Kim Kardashian does but I can't find a picture with her.  She has so many LVs I would be surprised if she didn't own one


----------



## yif3n

patrice168 said:


> is there other celebrity who uses lv artsy except jolie?


I think I saw a pic of Nicki Minaj carrying one.... Empriente version


----------



## bagidiotic

Who is aarif lee
Kind of cute


----------



## patrice168

yif3n said:


> I think I saw a pic of Nicki Minaj carrying one.... Empriente version



oh thanks for the info


----------



## twin-fun

Aegean Delight said:


> *Turkish Celebrities*





Aegean Delight said:


> *Turkish Celebrities*



Can you please post the names of these celebrities? Look through post #1 of this forum for posting format: http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton/celebrities-and-their-lvs-pics-only-344348.html


----------



## shopingisfun

Someone posted this pic... I think this is such a great fall look...


----------



## Aegean Delight

twin-fun said:


> Can you please post the names of these celebrities? Look through post #1 of this forum for posting format: http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton/celebrities-and-their-lvs-pics-only-344348.html



Ok.


----------



## forchanel

What is that cute small black bag Miranda Kerr is carrying? Does it have a name? I need it!!


----------



## Pavla

forchanel said:


> What is that cute small black bag Miranda Kerr is carrying? Does it have a name? I need it!!



That bag is Vivienne from the new Parnasséa collection
http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vu...rnassea-collection-817580-3.html#post24620983


----------



## forchanel

Pavla said:


> That bag is Vivienne from the new Parnasséa collection
> http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vu...rnassea-collection-817580-3.html#post24620983



Thank you so much!!


----------



## Dimple

Can someone ID the bag Miranda Kerr has on? It looks like LV but I'm not so sure.


----------



## steph22

Dimple said:


> Can someone ID the bag Miranda Kerr has on? It looks like LV but I'm not so sure.


 
It's the Vivienne Lock Bag from the Parnasséa collection.


----------



## sgj99

i love Lydia McLaughlin's Sunshine Express Speedy, she carries it a lot on Real Housewives of Orange County.  it's gorgeous!


----------



## blazedog

sgj99 said:


> i love Lydia McLaughlin's Sunshine Express Speedy, she carries it a lot on Real Housewives of Orange County.  it's gorgeous!



It's really been growing on me when I see how well it goes with everything. Is it the 30?


----------



## sgj99

blazedog said:


> It's really been growing on me when I see how well it goes with everything. Is it the 30?



i believe it is, but since it's much more structured it looks a little bigger.  i wasn't sure about it at first either but i'm in love with it now.  she's pretty little - i figure if i see her IRL i can knock her down and take it


----------



## blazedog

Is this the same bag because it looks completely different but I think that's Lydia's mother kind of in the picture.


----------



## *emma*

I know the Sobe (in this case epi electric) does not get much love in this forum, but I am liking it with Anjelica Huston!


----------



## sgj99

blazedog said:


> Is this the same bag because it looks completely different but I think that's Lydia's mother kind of in the picture.



yes, that's it but it's a bad photo.  i do think it's bigger than a Mono Speedy 

edited to add:  11.8x8.3x6.7 are the dimensions.


----------



## staceyandhitesh

what purse is that what caprice is holding


----------



## woodscape6

staceyandhitesh said:


> Franziska Knuppe - German model



I am in love with this dress.  Is the dress Louis Vuitton too?  If not does anyone know who the designer of this dress is?
Thanks


----------



## bobobob

woodscape6 said:


> I am in love with this dress.  Is the dress Louis Vuitton too?  If not does anyone know who the designer of this dress is?
> Thanks



Yes, the dress is Louis Vuitton. It's from their Resort 2013 collection.


----------



## twin-fun

What did Brittny Gastineau do to her Speedy? Did she add spikes??


----------



## slang

Poor Janice Dickinson - what the heck happened?


----------



## twin-fun

slang said:


> Poor Janice Dickinson - what the heck happened?



She was struck by a closing parking garage gate.
http://www.tmz.com/2013/07/12/janice-dickinson-hospitalized-drug-store-beverly-hills/


----------



## slang

twin-fun said:


> She was struck by a closing parking garage gate.
> http://www.tmz.com/2013/07/12/janice-dickinson-hospitalized-drug-store-beverly-hills/



Oh wow, that could be quite serious. Hope she'll be ok

Thanks for replying!


----------



## baggyland

First time I see Chloe Green with LV ,in all the pictures of her I have see before she always carries a black chanel flap. (the guy that is with her in this picture is MArc Anthony, Jennifer Lopez ex-husband)


----------



## TarBoo

Does the SC that is in the picture with Sophia look outlined in pink?  Will this be available or is it special to her?


----------



## 19flowers

TarBoo said:


> Does the SC that is in the picture with Sophia look outlined in pink?  Will this be available or is it special to her?



It's a special LE for Bon Marche Rive Gauche -- there's a thread about it in the main LV forum....


----------



## Brigitta

TarBoo said:


> Does the SC that is in the picture with Sophia look outlined in pink?  Will this be available or is it special to her?



Sofia Coppola looks so nice next to her Namesake bag.  I know I can't buy this specific bag, but I do "need" a Black everyday bag and this photo convinced me to get the SC PM in black.  Sofia looks to be medium height at most, like me; so this bag will be just the right size.


----------



## Tiffanymich

What bag is Courtney Mazza carrying? Thanks!


----------



## bobobob

Tiffanymich said:


> What bag is Courtney Mazza carrying? Thanks!



Monogram Canvas Neo from Spring/Summer 2010 collection


----------



## Tiffanymich

bobobob said:


> Monogram Canvas Neo from Spring/Summer 2010 collection


Thanks so much!


----------



## eggsbrulee

Are these recent pics of Kaley Cuoco? She definitely seems like a LV fan. Her cerise and theda MC looks brand new. I am lusting over the ceris tote.


----------



## staceyandhitesh

eggsbrulee said:


> Are these recent pics of Kaley Cuoco? She definitely seems like a LV fan. Her cerise and theda MC looks brand new. I am lusting over the ceris tote.


no there old pictures! the ceris tote looks soo pretty in those pics


----------



## sschweder

I love seeing everyones bags


----------



## yif3n

Janice Dickinson makes herself and Favorite MM look really really BAD


----------



## yif3n

What bag is NeNe Leakes' friend carrying??  Is it Ribera?


----------



## twin-fun

yif3n said:


> What bag is NeNe Leakes' friend carrying??  Is it Ribera?



Yes, that looks like the Ribera.


----------



## IN LVOE

yif3n said:


> Janice Dickinson makes herself and Favorite MM look really really BAD


agreed!! she is one unattractive woman....sorry i know that was rude but true!


----------



## maye

Are these recent pics of Kim Catrall? She looks really pretty!


----------



## taniherd

Kim Cattrall's Ellipse looks wonky.


----------



## leesee

http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vu...ir-lvs-pics-only-344348-363.html#post25044853

Can someone ID the bag Kendall Jenner is carrying in post #5443?

Thanks!


----------



## bobobob

leesee said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vu...ir-lvs-pics-only-344348-363.html#post25044853
> 
> Can someone ID the bag Kendall Jenner is carrying in post #5443?
> 
> Thanks!



It looks like Saumur 43


----------



## CanadianGal

What's this?



shopingisfun said:


> Coco T
> 
> View attachment 2270722


----------



## twin-fun

shopingisfun said:


> Coco T
> 
> View attachment 2270722





shopingisfun said:


> Brandy
> 
> View attachment 2270746
> 
> 
> View attachment 2270747



Please list the source of your pictures.


----------



## taniherd

Coco isn't carrying a LV. 
Not sure if that's suppose to be a empreinte speedy?


----------



## CanadianGal

taniherd said:


> Coco isn't carrying a LV.
> Not sure if that's suppose to be a empreinte speedy?



Exactly I was thinking. She was pictured with a fake MC speedy a few years ago as well.


----------



## shopingisfun

CanadianGal said:


> Exactly I was thinking. She was pictured with a fake MC speedy a few years ago as well.



Oh ish...  I thought it looked kind of odd.  Well I should of mentioned it was a LV embellished bag.  Yeah we here at TPF don't do replicas. SMH  Here is where I got the Coco T pic
http://www.zimbio.com/pictures/6eVnz965kqU/Ice+T+and+Coco+in+NYC/B-Be1owkNpT

This is where I got the Brandy pic
http://www.upscalehype.com/2012/01/...-tribtoo-pumps-and-carrying-lv-lumineuse-bag/


----------



## twin-fun

With the money Coco is making she should be ashamed to be seen with an illegal counterfeit LV!


----------



## Alexis168

Talk about too much plastic surgery!  Check out Bruce Jenner's nose.


----------



## sayakayumi

I feel bad for the girl who fell down, I wonder if the pochette got scratched  thats the problem with those huge platform shoes


----------



## staceyandhitesh

what is the black purse ashley is holding.. is there a clear picture of that purse only?


----------



## sayakayumi

staceyandhitesh said:


> what is the black purse ashley is holding.. is there a clear picture of that purse only?


you mean this one?

http://www.yoogiscloset.com/louis-vuitton-limited-edition-black-lambskin-leather-riveting-bag.html


----------



## staceyandhitesh

sayakayumi said:


> you mean this one?
> 
> http://www.yoogiscloset.com/louis-vuitton-limited-edition-black-lambskin-leather-riveting-bag.html


thank you so much.. def not worth the retail price!! well in my opinion


----------



## StarStarMoon

maye said:


> Are these recent pics of Kim Catrall? She looks really pretty!


I agree, Kim C. looks amazing!


----------



## sayakayumi

staceyandhitesh said:


> thank you so much.. def not worth the retail price!! well in my opinion



yeah, its still a cool bag, it has a slight Balenciaga feel to it. Thanks for all the pics you post


----------



## Chonphiachina

sweetlove said:


> This is great  It was so boring having to read through ten comments for each photo posted


I agree!And since I am a newbee here it is a requirement that I need to participate in any thread.Hope people here could help me in the future and same time hope I could help some people too


----------



## lshcat

That clip with Michelle Williams.. wow! She is stunning and so are the bags.


----------



## vidyagupta

Hi - Can anyone tell me where you find these celebrity pics from? I can see the sources for some - but not everyone.

Regards,
Vidya.


----------



## Possum

mistake .. sorry


----------



## twin-fun

vidyagupta said:


> Hi - Can anyone tell me where you find these celebrity pics from? I can see the sources for some - but not everyone.
> 
> Regards,
> Vidya.



Which picture exactly are you looking at? All pictures are credited, either in a watermark directly on the photo or mentioned in writing.


----------



## MyLVAddict

Ugh Adrianna Limas "graffiti nf" is sooooooooo fake


----------



## twin-fun

MyLVAddict said:


> Ugh Adrianna Limas "graffiti nf" is sooooooooo fake



How can you tell from that angle?


----------



## bugn

#5516

Are they filming new episodes of RHOBH right now??? 

I am housewives addicted! Love those shows.


----------



## bobobob

bugn said:


> #5516
> 
> Are they filming new episodes of RHOBH right now???
> 
> I am housewives addicted! Love those shows.



Yes


----------



## yif3n

Love SJP's W bag!!!!!!!!  Love the color!!!!


----------



## kitfig

Dimple said:


> Can someone ID the bag Miranda Kerr has on? It looks like LV but I'm not so sure.


nice bag!


----------



## Alexis168

The bags that Smita Thackeray look so fake.


----------



## drspock7

Is this a new pic of Gabby Douglass. D we know of this is the NEW neverfull with the colored interior or do we think its a mon mono....


----------



## twin-fun

Alexis168 said:


> The bags that Smita Thackeray look so fake.



I could never tell if a bag is authentic or not from these pictures. If Lee and Addy need a dozen close ups of pictures detailing engraving and stitching how are you able to form an opinion on the authenticity of her bags? They were all legitimate releases as far as I can see.


----------



## bobobob

drspock7 said:


> Is this a new pic of Gabby Douglass. D we know of this is the NEW neverfull with the colored interior or do we think its a mon mono....



It is Mon Mono. The Neo Neverfull (Neverfull with colored interior) is going to release around November.


----------



## drspock7

bobobob said:


> It is Mon Mono. The Neo Neverfull (Neverfull with colored interior) is going to release around November.



I just know how stars get bags first.....before releases and figured it may be that. But thanks


----------



## shopingisfun

So many of us thought the DE print goes with almots anything...
That black and white dress that Chelsee Healey is wearing don't look appealing any shape or form with the DE speedy.


----------



## clu13

shopingisfun said:


> So many of us thought the DE print goes with almots anything...
> That black and white dress that Chelsee Healey is wearing don't look appealing any shape or form with the DE speedy.



I could not agree with more. I'm pretty against black with brown, but a black and white print and a brown based print is just bad.

On a positive note - khloe k looks great, especially in light of her personal life.


----------



## MyLVAddict

Please!!! No more pics of Ashley Greene and the only LV bag she owns!!!


----------



## eggsbrulee

What is the bag Angela Simmons carrying? Is it a customized speedy? what are your thoughts on customizing a speedy yourself like the other one where (forgot star's name) that added spikes to her bag?


----------



## princesskara

^^ I came in to ask the same question. I was wondering what that speedy was or if she just had it painted herself. Personally I have shoes painted for specific venues so if I could I would have my bag painted as well - just would not be able to ruin something that expensive! (If it did not work out and would change the resell value.


----------



## bobobob

princesskara said:


> ^^ I came in to ask the same question. I was wondering what that speedy was or if she just had it painted herself. Personally I have shoes painted for specific venues so if I could I would have my bag painted as well - just would not be able to ruin something that expensive! (If it did not work out and would change the resell value.



Her speedy was painted by an artist according to her instagram.


----------



## Alexis168

I know that Los Angeles Art House does painting on LV items for a charge. They do pretty impressive work.


----------



## mom2princess

I wish Diane Kruger would join TPF, I would like to see her collection.


----------



## yif3n

Carrie Underwood's sequin Speedy looks so good!!!  I love the navy with the brown


----------



## blazedog

Is Diane Kruger carrying the Capucines?


----------



## sgj99

blazedog said:


> Is Diane Kruger carrying the Capucines?



yes, from the new leather line.


----------



## Sephora5

MyLVAddict said:


> Please!!! No more pics of Ashley Greene and the only LV bag she owns!!!


LOL!  I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## taniherd

MyLVAddict said:


> Please!!! No more pics of Ashley Greene and the only LV bag she owns!!!


 


Sephora5 said:


> LOL!  I was thinking the same thing!


 
Me three!!


----------



## sgj99

yif3n said:


> Carrie Underwood's sequin Speedy looks so good!!!  I love the navy with the brown



can anyone ID her sunglasses?


----------



## isabellam

What is the name of Angelina Jolie's black epi bag?


----------



## CanadianGal

isabellam said:


> What is the name of Angelina Jolie's black epi bag?



That's not epi. It's called Capucines from the new leather parnassea line. Diane Kruger's red one is the same.


----------



## isabellam

CanadianGal said:


> That's not epi. It's called Capucines from the new leather parnassea line. Diane Kruger's red one is the same.


 

thanks so much!!  I've been looking for a structured shoulder bag and this one just might be it!


----------



## bagchicky

Looked like Kelly rowland was at a consignment store? ...


----------



## Jujuma

bobobob said:


> It is Mon Mono. The Neo Neverfull (Neverfull with colored interior) is going to release around November.



Does anyone know what the price of the new Neverfull will be? Or the color choices? Thanks


----------



## bobobob

Jujuma said:


> Does anyone know what the price of the new Neverfull will be? Or the color choices? Thanks



PM - $1080 USD
MM -  $1150 USD
GM -  $1220 USD

Interior colors:
Beige
Fuchsia
Mimosa

NEO Neverfull...this Fall?!  Post# 71


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Love Carrie Underwood's sequin speedy!


----------



## yif3n

Does anyone know what size Carrie Underwood's sequin Speedy is?  25?


----------



## Flooo

yif3n said:


> Does anyone know what size Carrie Underwood's sequin Speedy is?  25?


It's a 30, only exists in that size


----------



## sgj99

i love Carrie Underwood's sunglasses ... anyone know what brand?


----------



## taniherd

bagchicky said:


> Looked like Kelly rowland was at a consignment store? ...



Yeah I was thinking the same thing.
Fashionphile maybe?


----------



## lvlovin

sgj99 said:


> i love Carrie Underwood's sunglasses ... anyone know what brand?



Same here! Would love to know!!


----------



## sgj99

lvlovin said:


> Same here! Would love to know!!



what do you think?  are these the glasses?

http://www.sunglassesshop.com/celebritysunglasses/carrie-underwood/celebritysunglasses-2572.aspx


----------



## blazedog

What size Totally is Rose McGowan carrying?

What bag is this?


----------



## GoldengirlNY

blazedog said:


> What size Totally is Rose McGowan carrying?
> 
> What bag is this?



Soffi?


----------



## CanadianGal

blazedog said:


> what size totally is rose mcgowan carrying?
> 
> What bag is this?



pm


----------



## yif3n

Kylie Jenner looks so much like Khloe here.... I didn't realize she was so big!


----------



## Butterlite

I think we have enough pics of Angelina Jolie and the same bag. lol


----------



## baileylab

Butterlite said:


> I think we have enough pics of Angelina Jolie and the same bag. lol



Yess! pics of the new capucine tote!


----------



## Sephora5

And enough pics of Olivia Palermo with her SC.


----------



## yif3n

Sephora5 said:


> And enough pics of Olivia Palermo with her SC.


+1 agreed!


----------



## Butterlite

Eva Longoria is carrying a Coach bag...


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Butterlite said:


> Eva Longoria is carrying a Coach bag...



There is a damier graphite suitcase in the corner of the picture.....


----------



## Butterlite

LVlvoe_bug said:


> There is a damier graphite suitcase in the corner of the picture.....



Oh...haha...Both are nice.


----------



## MyLVAddict

Nice slutty dress Kendall - how old r u?? 17??


----------



## amrx87

MyLVAddict said:


> Nice slutty dress Kendall - how old r u?? 17??



I think it might be a modeling shoot? She has that funny little hat on...


----------



## CanadianGal

Sephora5 said:


> And enough pics of Olivia Palermo with her SC.



And Rebel Wilson and her Speedy!


----------



## shopingisfun

So Nikki Bella rocked these shoes




With this outfit




I like the heels, But am I the only one who look at her outfit and say  
I mean most of us would wear the monogram print with almost anything, but I don't like this particular look.


----------



## gabz

For sure! Brie bella's dress is nicer


----------



## WenD08

Lauren Silverman's a celebrity?   Ummm...I guess marrying well and then cheating/getting knocked up "well" will do that...


----------



## MyLVAddict

WenD08 said:


> Lauren Silverman's a celebrity?   Ummm...I guess marrying well and then cheating/getting knocked up "well" will do that...



Amen sista!!!


----------



## steph22

blazedog said:


> What size Totally is Rose McGowan carrying?
> 
> What bag is this?


 
This isn't Rose McGowan - Christine Bleakley


----------



## Sephora5

shopingisfun said:


> So Nikki Bella rocked these shoes
> 
> View attachment 2304935
> 
> 
> With this outfit
> 
> View attachment 2304936
> 
> 
> I like the heels, But am I the only one who look at her outfit and say
> I mean most of us would wear the monogram print with almost anything, but I don't like this particular look.


No you are absolutley right...when I saw the pic I was thinking - who let her wear that outfit??


----------



## charleston-mom

steph22 said:


> This isn't Rose McGowan - Christine Bleakley



And it's not a totally!  0 for 2!


----------



## Scarlett916

charleston-mom said:


> And it's not a totally!  0 for 2!




I think the poster was asking two separate questions...


----------



## DesigningStyle

shopingisfun said:


> So Nikki Bella rocked these shoes
> 
> View attachment 2304935
> 
> 
> With this outfit
> 
> View attachment 2304936
> 
> 
> I like the heels, But am I the only one who look at her outfit and say
> I mean most of us would wear the monogram print with almost anything, but I don't like this particular look.


 
And the shoes look to be two sizes too big!  LOL!


----------



## blazedog

People really shouldn't leap to point out a poster's errors especially when they are wrong. Just wow - 0 for 2 indeed. I don't mean to be start a ruckus but what purpose did it serve to attempt to make a poster feel stupid - especially when in leaping to post something mean spirited, you neglected to actually check out what the original post contained.

This is a bag site which should be a friendly place - not a competitive arena in which people attempt to make people feel stupid.

If you go back to the pictures, Rose McGowan is wearing a Totally - I was asking about the size.

If you had bothered to go back to my original post, there was a picture with a SECOND question asking what bag an unnamed woman was wearing. I never identified it as a Totally nor did I say who she was.


----------



## bobobob

blazedog said:


> People really shouldn't leap to point out a poster's errors especially when they are wrong. Just wow - 0 for 2 indeed. I don't mean to be start a ruckus but what purpose did it serve to attempt to make a poster feel stupid - especially when in leaping to post something mean spirited, you neglected to actually check out what the original post contained.
> 
> *This is a bag site which should be a friendly place - not a competitive arena in which people attempt to make people feel stupid.*
> 
> If you go back to the pictures, Rose McGowan is wearing a Totally - I was asking about the size.
> 
> If you had bothered to go back to my original post, there was a picture with a SECOND question asking what bag an unnamed woman was wearing. I never identified it as a Totally nor did I say who she was.



:true:


----------



## yif3n

Does anyone else think Ali Larter's mouth looks exceptionally BIG?  LOL


----------



## CanadianGal

blazedog said:


> People really shouldn't leap to point out a poster's errors especially when they are wrong. Just wow - 0 for 2 indeed. I don't mean to be start a ruckus but what purpose did it serve to attempt to make a poster feel stupid - especially when in leaping to post something mean spirited, you neglected to actually check out what the original post contained.
> 
> This is a bag site which should be a friendly place - not a competitive arena in which people attempt to make people feel stupid.
> 
> If you go back to the pictures, Rose McGowan is wearing a Totally - I was asking about the size.
> 
> If you had bothered to go back to my original post, there was a picture with a SECOND question asking what bag an unnamed woman was wearing. I never identified it as a Totally nor did I say who she was.



I agree. I think the 0 for 2 comment was meant to be funny but wasn't at all.


----------



## twin-fun

DesigningStyle said:


> And the shoes look to be two sizes too big!  LOL!



I was thinking the same thing! Surely her stylist could have gotten shoes that fit.


----------



## charleston-mom

Didn't mean any harm - sorry if I offended!  Didn't mean to.  It's hard sometimes on a post not to be taken wrong.  Anyway - sorry!


----------



## sayakayumi

I love the crest on these pieces, is this something LV does? or do you think they did this after-market, anyone knows?

http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton/celebrities-and-their-lvs-pics-only-344348-376.html#post25238893


----------



## amrx87

sayakayumi said:


> I love the crest on these pieces, is this something LV does? or do you think they did this after-market, anyone knows?
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton/celebrities-and-their-lvs-pics-only-344348-376.html#post25238893



I feel like that hasto  be aftermarket. Is beautiful tho!


----------



## sayakayumi

amrx87 said:


> I feel like that hasto  be aftermarket. Is beautiful tho!


I guess youre right, it would be wonderful to locate a family crest and put it on a trunk, a true heirloom piece. 

Right now Im loving that Macassar Keepall posted today, it looks very good out in the wild


----------



## chanelprincess8

Is it just me or does Brooke Mueller's Red Epi Alma on page 270 look like a fake??


----------



## CanadianGal

pale_septembre said:


> Anna Kournikova with her MC Monogram Speedy



This pic is really really old, at least 7-8 years and the bag is fake.


----------



## amrx87

canadiangal said:


> this pic is really really old, at least 7-8 years and the bag is fake.



holy straps batman!!


----------



## princesskara

The Anna Kournikova picture is really old too - and a fake as well.


----------



## baggyland

the bag in Professors green wedding party look fake. I ont recall that seem at the bottom of a keepall


----------



## sayakayumi

Who in the world is Lori Petty and more importantly, where is her bra?  and look at those ugly pants with the flag they are so gross. 

Why is fabric so sheer nowadays? how many pennies do they save by using less cotton? how many washes do these shirts last? Why do people go out in public like this? ugh


----------



## Bags_4_life

sayakayumi said:


> Who in the world is Lori Petty and more importantly, where is her bra?  and look at those ugly pants with the flag they are so gross.
> 
> Why is fabric so sheer nowadays? how many pennies do they save by using less cotton? how many washes do these shirts last? Why do people go out in public like this? ugh


I thought the same re the bra, but I do remember her from Point Break with Keanu Reeves, she looked very different then!


----------



## sayakayumi

Bags_4_life said:


> I thought the same re the bra, but I do remember her from Point Break with Keanu Reeves, she looked very different then!


oh yea, I remember the movie, she was a pretty girl then and she could look good now if her whole ensemble wasnt such a loud cry for help oh well, maybe she was just having a bad day...


----------



## lshcat

sayakayumi said:


> oh yea, I remember the movie, she was a pretty girl then and she could look good now if her whole ensemble wasn&#8217;t such a loud cry for help&#8230; oh well, maybe she was just having a bad day...



She is a HOT MESS!! Ha ha... not a bad overall "jammies" vibe but damn, she needs a bra. I liked her a lot in A League of Their Own. I think her father was a strict preacher or something... maybe that explains some things.


----------



## sayakayumi

lshcat said:


> She is a HOT MESS!! Ha ha... not a bad overall "jammies" vibe but damn, she needs a bra. I liked her a lot in A League of Their Own. I think her father was a strict preacher or something... maybe that explains some things.


 oh I see yes that would explain some things :giggles:


----------



## amrx87

That discheveled womans bag needs a serious cleaning. The vach is almost black!!


----------



## ChanelChap

What clutch/pouch is Kerry Washington carrying? It looks like a coral Damier poche toilette of some sort.


----------



## ccv111

scarlett13 said:


> I gotta be honest.. I think having two different threads is rather silly. I'm not being disrespectful, but it is inconvenient. The whole reason to post pics of celebrities is to drool over their bags and talk about them, why can't it be in one thread? It just makes more sense that way.
> 
> If people argue and disrespect each other, simply delete their comments from the thread.
> 
> Just my opinion and suggestion. I've been on this forum for almost a year and there has never truly been any problems in the celebrity thread (until, well I'm not going to mention names but I see she's banned now)
> 
> Anyways, I do appreciate the work all the mods do around here. I just had to voice my opinion about this ordeal.


I agree that it should be one thread/forum.  It's not a very convenient way to look and then post comments.  Just my opinion.


----------



## amrx87

ChanelChap said:


> What clutch/pouch is Kerry Washington carrying? It looks like a coral Damier poche toilette of some sort.



Gshh i love it too!!!! http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vu...4-resort-press-day-826881-3.html#post25364599


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Eliza looks really scary


----------



## thewave1969

Looks like the speedy in post *5706* http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton/celebrities-and-their-lvs-pics-only-344348-381.html is fake. If so mods pls remove picture


----------



## safida

thewave1969 said:


> Looks like the speedy in post *5706* http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton/celebrities-and-their-lvs-pics-only-344348-381.html is fake. If so mods pls remove picture



&#304; second that!! This one is indeed fake.. Where these celebrities buying them from?


----------



## CanadianGal

That speedy is so bad you don't even need to be an expert to know it's fake.


----------



## dooneybaby

margarita369 said:


> Lori Petty


Girl, you seriously need a bra!
And I'm not being petty!


----------



## dooneybaby

steph22 said:


> Anna Wintour
> 
> View attachment 2333499


She's so fabulous!


----------



## NHgirly

steph22 said:


> Anna Wintour
> 
> View attachment 2333499



Anna Wintour needs to learn to smile. She takes herself a bit too seriously. 
THIS DEVIL SURELY WEARS PRADA!!!!


----------



## margarita369

dooneybaby said:


> Girl, you seriously need a bra!
> And I'm not being petty!


Sorry? Did I something to you????


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Is Hiliary Duff wearing two different color shoes in her LV celebrity pic?


----------



## 19flowers

margarita369 said:


> Sorry? Did I something to you????



...I think *dooneybaby* is suggesting that Lori Petty needs a bra...


----------



## margarita369

19flowers said:


> ...I think *dooneybaby* is suggesting that Lori Petty needs a bra...


Hello, I know....I took a coffee and then I realize..it was too early in the morning...


----------



## sayakayumi

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Is Hiliary Duff wearing two different color shoes in her LV celebrity pic?


hahaha made me look-  no, same color different light


----------



## sayakayumi

I must admit, the Galliera still takes my breath away, look at this pretty one in azur


----------



## yif3n

Jessica Alba looks great with her W bag!!!!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

sayakayumi said:


> hahaha made me look-  no, same color different light



Thanks, I was hoping it wasn't a new fashion trend!


----------



## mrs moulds

dooneybaby said:


> Girl, you seriously need a bra!
> And I'm not being petty!




I was thinking the same thing. Put those puppies back in the yard !


----------



## shalomjude

I love Ms Coppola cruise RTW and her clutch


----------



## amrx87

Terri hatcher! Havent heard from her in a while


----------



## mariska

I googled Courtney Stodden and she's only 19?! The Tivoli pm is pretty cute.


----------



## taniherd

Anna Wintour toes


----------



## mary333

taniherd said:


> Anna Wintour toes



Oh my. I had to click on this thread to see if anyone commented on her feet. Wow. You would think she would wear a closed toe shoe. I feel badly for her.


----------



## Bags_4_life

mary333 said:


> Oh my. I had to click on this thread to see if anyone commented on her feet. Wow. You would think she would wear a closed toe shoe. I feel badly for her.


+ 1, exactly the reason I clicked here too. I don't get it, for someone in her line of work this is unacceptable! Lol


----------



## luvspurses

Bags_4_life said:


> + 1, exactly the reason I clicked here too. I don't get it, for someone in her line of work this is unacceptable! Lol


add me to this. i came to this thread for the same reason. honestly,  she has the world of fashion at her disposal, and she cannot find shoes that don't involve  her toe hanging out????? just yuck, looks awful.


----------



## DRNYC

I also clicked here to see if anyone else noted Anna Wintour's toes.  Someone needed to tell
her to wear closed shoes.


----------



## Cinnamon718

Courtney Stoddden just ruined LV for me. She looks like such a low rent tranny. Her and her creepy husband don't have jobs. How can she afford LV?


----------



## KathyB

taniherd said:


> Anna Wintour toes



That looks very painful...... ush:  Also looks very tacky.


----------



## KathyB

TOBagGirl said:


> Courtney Stoddden just ruined LV for me. She looks like such a low rent tranny. Her and her creepy husband don't have jobs. How can she afford LV?



Who is she, anyway?  She looks like an x-rated version of Barbie.


----------



## bobobob

KathyB said:


> Who is she, anyway?  She looks like an x-rated version of Barbie.



Wikipedia entry



> Courtney Alexis Stodden (born August 29, 1994) is an American television personality. In 2011, 16-year-old Stodden received widespread criticism after marrying 51-year-old actor Doug Hutchison.


----------



## lasvegasann

Who is Amber Riley?


----------



## jerisue513

lasvegasann said:


> Who is Amber Riley?


Amber Riley is an actress on Glee and she is a contestant on Dancing With the Stars this season.  Derek Hough's partner


----------



## sgj99

TOBagGirl said:


> Courtney Stoddden just ruined LV for me. She looks like such a low rent tranny. Her and her creepy husband don't have jobs. How can she afford LV?



she hasn't ruined LV for me.  but she sure does make that Trivoli look bad


----------



## KathyB

> Wikipedia entry
> 
> Quote:
> Courtney Alexis Stodden (born August 29, 1994) is an American television personality. In 2011, 16-year-old Stodden received widespread criticism after marrying 51-year-old actor Doug Hutchison.


She just turned 19, looks like she's been rode hard and put up wet, fake boobs, fake hair, fake lips with a sugar daddy husband with a few *$$$* in the bank.  What TV show has she ever been on?  I watch a lot of TV and I've never seen nor heard of her.I just Wikied her and it says in her bio that she met and fell in love with Doug Hutchison ONLINE without ever meeting.  On HIS bio, it says they met in an acting class that he taught. Also, they were on VH1's Couples Therapy.....what a shocker.

However, it doesn't look like he has done any substantial work since 2010.  Looks like her resume isn't very impressive, either.


----------



## KathyB

TOBagGirl said:


> Courtney Stoddden just ruined LV for me. She looks like such a low rent tranny. Her and her creepy husband don't have jobs. How can she afford LV?



Who's to say it's real?


----------



## lasvegasann

jerisue513 said:


> Amber Riley is an actress on Glee and she is a contestant on Dancing With the Stars this season.  Derek Hough's partner


Thanks


----------



## Pandaemonium

It's really too bad about Doug Hutchinson, too.  He was really good in the Green Mile, but for whatever reason, he just didn't get work of that caliber after that movie.


----------



## Pandaemonium

taniherd said:


> Anna Wintour toes



Ahah.. I thought the same.  That little toe is desperately trying to jump ship.  That is the only thing I hate about shoes like that. If my toes stick out ANYWHERE, I will not wear them, period.


----------



## NicoleByTheLake

Pandaemonium said:


> It's really too bad about Doug Hutchinson, too.  He was really good in the Green Mile, but for whatever reason, he just didn't get work of that caliber after that movie.



And it's not going to get better, considering his agent left him over the marriage too.


----------



## Pandaemonium

NicoleByTheLake said:


> And it's not going to get better, considering his agent left him over the marriage too.




I guess I can't really judge their gap because when I was her age, I went behind my Mom and Dad's back and dated an older man who was in his 30's. It lasted a couple of years and then the inevitable happened. I started to figure out how awesome independence was and this older guy who'd already gone through the wild and crazy late teens/early twenties knew to step aside and let me run.

I don't regret it. I think it afforded me a more mature perspective on life throughout the major events I'd already experienced by then.

The other thing on age, some people act like 50 is over the hill and really, I have seen so many people in their 50's and 60's who are just so youthful, attractive, vibrant and more alive than I can ever remember my Grandparents being at that age. They just seemed old and fuddy-duddy.

People are just younger now, and it's awesome.  It's great to see people enjoying life!


----------



## Bags_4_life

Chelsea Healy looks like Lil Kim!!! However I'm not sure that's a good thing ...


----------



## LVBlush

Hello everyone, I'm new to this community (blogs/forums). I was trying to post a picture of a celebrity but can only post the link. How did you guys actually posted a pic and not just a link on the posts?? Thanks


----------



## RosyCroix

blazedog said:


> What size Totally is Rose McGowan carrying?
> 
> What bag is this?



Sorry, that's not Rose McGowan...


----------



## Bags_4_life

RosyCroix said:


> Sorry, that's not Rose McGowan...


This has already been mentioned and answered but op was asking two separate questions and didn't mistake the lady for rose McGowan.


----------



## Cinnamon718

Anna Dello Russo is so awful...Her face is just ugly. How can she work in fashion when she looks like that? Mind you, Anna Wintor isn't a good looking women either.


----------



## shalomjude

I love the cruise jacket and pouch


----------



## blazedog

TOBagGirl said:


> Anna Dello Russo is so awful...Her face is just ugly. How can she work in fashion when she looks like that? Mind you, Anna Wintor isn't a good looking women either.



Whether you like her sense of style or not, Anna has incredible style - style has nothing to do with whether or not someone's facial features happen to be aesthetically pleasing to anyone else.

In my experience, the less genetically blessed tend to have better fashion style just as many have developed their intellects, senses of humor and other aspects of their lives and bodies which they weren't born with.

FWIW, a LOT of fashionable stylish women were not classic beauties - Coco Chanel (IMO) was not a great classic beauty. Diana Vreeland who is one of the great historical fashionistas was no beauty but had tremendous chic and style. Donna Karan and her mentor Anne Klein; Paloma Picasso and Elsa Schiaparellli again should have been banned from having anything to do with fashion or style using your criteria.


----------



## shalomjude

Love the cruise SC BB colour


----------



## thewave1969

blazedog said:


> Whether you like her sense of style or not, Anna has incredible style - style has nothing to do with whether or not someone's facial features happen to be aesthetically pleasing to anyone else.
> 
> In my experience, the less genetically blessed tend to have better fashion style just as many have developed their intellects, senses of humor and other aspects of their lives and bodies which they weren't born with.
> 
> FWIW, a LOT of fashionable stylish women were not classic beauties - Coco Chanel (IMO) was not a great classic beauty. Diana Vreeland who is one of the great historical fashionistas was no beauty but had tremendous chic and style. Donna Karan and her mentor Anne Klein; Paloma Picasso and Elsa Schiaparellli again should have been banned from having anything to do with fashion or style using your criteria.


I do agree completely!


----------



## luvspurses

leah remini! not her best angle!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LVOE Lindsay Vonn's sunshine express bag!!


----------



## sayakayumi

I dont know why on the model it looks like high fashion but on Lady Gaga it makes her look like an idiot, lol wth is that on her head?


----------



## sayakayumi

That guy&#8217;s name is Riff Raff? lol what a dork! 

I love the epi and vernis pochettes posted recently, I wish I could have them all in all colors


----------



## bobobob

sayakayumi said:


> That guys name is Riff Raff? lol what a dork!
> 
> I love the epi and vernis pochettes posted recently, I wish I could have them all in all colors



That's his stage name. His real name is Horst Christian Simco.


----------



## sayakayumi

bobobob said:


> That's his stage name. His real name is Horst Christian Simco.


oic.. thanks for the info and for posting all these pics, you keep many of us entertained on a regular basis :urock:


----------



## ParisLuvsFrance

sgj99 said:


> she hasn't ruined LV for me.  but she sure does make that Trivoli look bad


Omg I can't stop laughing!! Well said


----------



## gre8dane

Misty Copeland!!!!  She is SO adorable!  I LOVE how her ballet slippers are hanging off of her NF.


----------



## drspock7

gre8dane said:


> Misty Copeland!!!!  She is SO adorable!  I LOVE how her ballet slippers are hanging off of her NF.



Me too....it would make quite an adorable charm as well....


----------



## sgj99

gre8dane said:


> Misty Copeland!!!!  She is SO adorable!  I LOVE how her ballet slippers are hanging off of her NF.





drspock7 said:


> Me too....it would make quite an adorable charm as well....



and her posture makes her looks so elegant.  she could have on ratty pajamas but if you walk around with that kind of posture you look fabulous.


----------



## luvspurses

sgj99 said:


> and her posture makes her looks so elegant.  she could have on ratty pajamas but if you walk around with that kind of posture you look fabulous.


totally agree! by the way, what is the bag amber riley is carrying. ( embarrassed to say i don't know who amber riley is, and now i don't know what lv she is carrying- could i be more clueless?)


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

luvspurses said:


> totally agree! by the way, what is the bag amber riley is carrying. ( embarrassed to say i don't know who amber riley is, and now i don't know what lv she is carrying- could i be more clueless?)



She is on Glee and I think she is carrying a Sistina...


----------



## luvspurses

LVlvoe_bug said:


> She is on Glee and I think she is carrying a Sistina...


thank you!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

luvspurses said:


> thank you!



You're welcome! She is also on Dancing with the Stars..


----------



## coolgrandma

What is the handbag Carrie Underwood is carrying?


----------



## Stacy31

Is Allesanrda Ambrosio's bag LV?  Or something else?


----------



## Stacy31

coolgrandma said:


> What is the handbag Carrie Underwood is carrying?


 

It looks like the Stresa


----------



## Lookin@bags

That has to be a Courtney Stodden impersonator right?? Not that the real one is a fresh beauty or anything. ..


----------



## cupcakegirl

TeamHutchens said:


> Two items on my list



David Beckham is on my wishlist too... LOL!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Stacy31 said:


> Is Allesanrda Ambrosio's bag LV?  Or something else?



Her bag is another designer, not sure if its celine? There is a DE suitcase behind her in the picture....


----------



## Stacy31

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Her bag is another designer, not sure if its celine? There is a DE suitcase behind her in the picture....


 

Oh~ now I see it! Thanks. I am not sure how I missed that. I didn't think the bag was LV. Thank you


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Stacy31 said:


> Oh~ now I see it! Thanks. I am not sure how I missed that. I didn't think the bag was LV. Thank you



You're welcome!


----------



## WenD08

Lookin@bags said:


> That has to be a Courtney Stodden impersonator right?? Not that the real one is a fresh beauty or anything. ..



If that's her, she looks like she aged a good 30 years.


----------



## blazedog

LOL - Surely you are being subtly ironic about Stoddard losing her fresh faced beauty because to me she always looked like a skanky stripper wannabe.

That said, when she turned 18, she had her breasts enlarged to some gigantic size which look inflamed and had her lips enlarged to match.


----------



## scndlslv

gre8dane said:


> Misty Copeland!!!!  She is SO adorable!  I LOVE how her ballet slippers are hanging off of her NF.


She's amazing!


----------



## scndlslv

blazedog said:


> Whether you like her sense of style or not, Anna has incredible style - style has nothing to do with whether or not someone's facial features happen to be aesthetically pleasing to anyone else.
> 
> In my experience, the less genetically blessed tend to have better fashion style just as many have developed their intellects, senses of humor and other aspects of their lives and bodies which they weren't born with.
> 
> FWIW, a LOT of fashionable stylish women were not classic beauties - Coco Chanel (IMO) was not a great classic beauty. Diana Vreeland who is one of the great historical fashionistas was no beauty but had tremendous chic and style. Donna Karan and her mentor Anne Klein; Paloma Picasso and Elsa Schiaparellli again should have been banned from having anything to do with fashion or style using your criteria.


Here, here! Don't forget Edith Head.


----------



## bugn

blazedog said:


> LOL - Surely you are being subtly ironic about Stoddard losing her fresh faced beauty because to me she always looked like a skanky stripper wannabe.
> 
> That said, when she turned 18, she had her breasts enlarged to some gigantic size which look inflamed and had her lips enlarged to match.



I wish she wasn't even on TPF  
She is NO celebrity to me.
What is she famous for?


----------



## clu13

Kirsten Dunst is carrying the Mansur Gavriel Leather Bucket Bag.  It has been all the rage for months (I think it was featured on TPF) and it is sold out given what a beautiful and economical bag that it is.  It looks like a black noe, but the epi noe does not have a red interior.


----------



## clu13

Stacy31 said:


> Is Allesanrda Ambrosio's bag LV?  Or something else?





LVlvoe_bug said:


> Her bag is another designer, not sure if its celine? There is a DE suitcase behind her in the picture....



It is a Michael Kors Miranda from the fall line with calf hair accent.  This beautiful bag was on tpf earlier in the month.  http://www.purseblog.com/celebritie...ck-everything-black-michael-kors-bag-111.html


----------



## Stacy31

clu13 said:


> It is a Michael Kors Miranda from the fall line with calf hair accent.  This beautiful bag was on tpf earlier in the month.  http://www.purseblog.com/celebritie...ck-everything-black-michael-kors-bag-111.html


 

Thanks!


----------



## clu13

Stacy31 said:


> Thanks!



No problem . . . this bag has been haunting me since its introduction.  These pictures of AA are amazing - but she can carry a garbage bag.  I just had to cheat on LV - I finally ordered a Miranda today.


----------



## CostcoRhi84

So classy and chic


----------



## Stacy31

clu13 said:


> No problem . . . this bag has been haunting me since its introduction.  These pictures of AA are amazing - but she can carry a garbage bag.  I just had to cheat on LV - I finally ordered a Miranda today.


 
Yay!! Congratulations. I've been cheating a little myself~but I always come back to LV


----------



## clu13

Stacy31 said:


> Yay!! Congratulations. I've been cheating a little myself~but I always come back to LV




Thank you! Michael kors does not get much love around here. I love it with my Verone monogram shawl on this wintery day! 

I'm not a fan of Michael by Michael kors bags or the obnoxious watches, but the runway/collection bags and clothing are amazing.


----------



## Stacy31

clu13 said:


> Thank you! Michael kors does not get much love around here. I love it with my Verone monogram shawl on this wintery day!
> 
> I'm not a fan of Michael by Michael kors bags or the obnoxious watches, but the runway/collection bags and clothing are amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2399559


 

Ohhh...I love the verone shawl!!  I do not know much about Michael Kors handbags, but I did buy a beautiful infinity scarf from his winter collection that I adore


----------



## Stacy31

clu13 said:


> Thank you! Michael kors does not get much love around here. I love it with my Verone monogram shawl on this wintery day!
> 
> I'm not a fan of Michael by Michael kors bags or the obnoxious watches, but the runway/collection bags and clothing are amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2399559


 
Stunning, stunning bag! I love the color~great choice!


----------



## terps08

bugn said:


> I wish she wasn't even on TPF
> She is NO celebrity to me.
> What is she famous for?



+1!

She's famous for marrying a 51 yr old man when she was 16. Blech.


----------



## terps08

Love the Olivia Palermo pic - she looks great with that red bag!


----------



## Possum

clu13 said:


> Thank you! Michael kors does not get much love around here. I love it with my Verone monogram shawl on this wintery day!
> 
> I'm not a fan of Michael by Michael kors bags or the obnoxious watches, but the runway/collection bags and clothing are amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2399559


 
This is gorgeous clu13 ~ congrats!


----------



## yif3n

Melanie Griffith looks great with Alma BB


----------



## Toms

I love the color of your bag, clu13  so pretty!


----------



## clu13

Possum said:


> This is gorgeous clu13 ~ congrats!





Toms said:


> I love the color of your bag, clu13  so pretty!



Thank you very much! I definitely appreciate it!


----------



## blazedog

What is the name of the bag Angelina Jolie is wearing? I know I've seen it before but I'm not sufficiently caffeinated to remember it.

Thanks.


----------



## ladyscylla

blazedog said:


> What is the name of the bag Angelina Jolie is wearing? I know I've seen it before but I'm not sufficiently caffeinated to remember it.
> 
> Thanks.



It's the back of the metis


----------



## blazedog

ladyscylla said:


> It's the back of the metis



Thanks - of course it is. Now I look at it and it's apparent.


----------



## Bags_4_life

Just seen the pic of Imogen Thomas attaching her de neverfull to her pushchair (stroller) by the cinching straps!  It looks heavy, I would be worried about the brass rivets that hold that strap ripping from the canvas.


----------



## lshcat

Bags_4_life said:


> Just seen the pic of Imogen Thomas attaching her de neverfull to her pushchair (stroller) by the cinching straps!  It looks heavy, I would be worried about the brass rivets that hold that strap ripping from the canvas.




I know, I just gasped when I saw that! Those are soooo going to rip off one day lol.


----------



## luvspurses

lshcat said:


> I know, I just gasped when I saw that! Those are soooo going to rip off one day lol.


i was just thinking the same thing! gasp! we all think alike here, protect our lv's!!


----------



## Mr.GQ

Can anyone ID the shoes Marvin Humes is wearing?


----------



## bobobob

Mr.GQ said:


> Can anyone ID the shoes Marvin Humes is wearing?



Christian Louboutin Gareth Zip


----------



## Mr.GQ

Thanks!


----------



## sayakayumi

I really like Sophia Vergaras bag, I remember seeing several pics of her NF, now shes all dressed up and instead of choosing a Chanel flap she stayed with LV. I like it and it looks good


----------



## luvspurses

is it me or does that alma bb look really small on georgia may jagger with that huge overcoat? maybe it's me? also, denise van outen's da nf looks great but on the sand, still makes me cringe. i have seen too many azur bags with those nasty scuffs on the canvas. bags should be used  and loved but on the sand? i don't know, at least put it on the blanket!


----------



## clu13

luvspurses said:


> is it me or does that alma bb look really small on georgia may jagger with that huge overcoat? maybe it's me? also, denise van outen's da nf looks great but on the sand, still makes me cringe. i have seen too many azur bags with those nasty scuffs on the canvas. bags should be used  and loved but on the sand? i don't know, at least put it on the blanket!




I agree that the alma looks really small. I'm not a huge alma Bb fan on me in general because of this. Maybe I'm not cute enough to pull it off. I felt like I was holding a child's bag. 

I think the azur in the sand looks beautiful and chic. I love taking my never full to the beach. It's mono though. The beach is the only reason why I keep it.


----------



## luvspurses

clu13 said:


> I agree that the alma looks really small. I'm not a huge alma Bb fan on me in general because of this. Maybe I'm not cute enough to pull it off. I felt like I was holding a child's bag.
> 
> I think the azur in the sand looks beautiful and chic. I love taking my never full to the beach. It's mono though. The beach is the only reason why I keep it.


i have to agree that the nf on the beach looks so beautiful. for some reason, i see more issues with azur bags and the dreaded white abrasions, whereas the mono and de bags seem to wear so well , at least in my experience.  my friends azur speedy , which she was quite careful of, somehow got scraped and it looked like white paint on the bag. that is why the sand freaked me out with the azur nf. but it does look so chic!


----------



## clu13

luvspurses said:


> i have to agree that the nf on the beach looks so beautiful. for some reason, i see more issues with azur bags and the dreaded white abrasions, whereas the mono and de bags seem to wear so well , at least in my experience.  my friends azur speedy , which she was quite careful of, somehow got scraped and it looked like white paint on the bag. that is why the sand freaked me out with the azur nf. but it does look so chic!



It happened to my speedy too as well and I rarely used it.  I sold it ASAP.  I never had color transfer, but there was some rubbing.


----------



## pinkkitten74

I see both jessica simpson and hilary duff using goyard now... Boo ... Why  are the queens of lv not using lv?


----------



## blazedog

The Alma BB looks really nice but I think the problem with Jagger is that the clothing just completely works against the bag - the bag is too structured and small to work with the look of the clothing - it's just too discordant.

Also, Jagger is a model and considerably larger than a lot of women so the proportions would be even more off than for a woman of more normal height.

I think a tall woman could wear the bag but in a more formal way. I've seen smaller women carry the bag with informally and formally and it looks beautiful on them - and not disproportionate or odd.


----------



## shalomjude

Love all the Cruise 2014 RTW photos  thanks for posting


----------



## shalomjude

Delphine Arnault is carrying my pick for s/s 2014 mini noe in suede is so lovely


----------



## blazedog

What bag is Jordina Sparks wearing - it's Mahina leather but I am not familiar with that style.

Thanks/


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

blazedog said:


> What bag is Jordina Sparks wearing - it's Mahina leather but I am not familiar with that style.
> 
> Thanks/



It is the Mahina Selene....


----------



## CanadianGal

David Bowie was an awesome choice for LV model!


----------



## haveuconfessed

Can anyone i.d. kris jenner's scarf?


----------



## luvspurses

CanadianGal said:


> David Bowie was an awesome choice for LV model!


agree! but where is Iman? does she still model? i've always thought they are both so elegant looking!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

haveuconfessed said:


> Can anyone i.d. kris jenner's scarf?



You had the correct name in your post...


----------



## haveuconfessed

LVlvoe_bug said:


> You had the correct name in your post...


Thanks babe


----------



## CanadianGal

luvspurses said:


> agree! but where is Iman? does she still model? i've always thought they are both so elegant looking!



Probably not but we do see pics on her here and there. She still looks great!


----------



## yif3n

What bag is Heather Locklear carrying??


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

yif3n said:


> What bag is Heather Locklear carrying??


It looks like the mono etoile bowling bag.


----------



## ladysnowwhite

CanadianGal said:


> David Bowie was an awesome choice for LV model!


I agree 100%!!


----------



## sgj99

i always love seeing a photo of Audrey Hepburn with her Speedy.


----------



## sgj99

CanadianGal said:


> David Bowie was an awesome choice for LV model!



he's come along way from his Ziggy Stardust days


----------



## luvspurses

is that a cosmetic pouch gayle king is carrying?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

luvspurses said:


> is that a cosmetic pouch gayle king is carrying?



Yes....


----------



## bugn

Gayle's cosmetic is filthy. :-O Eek!


----------



## luvspurses

i think gayle could do a little better on the clutch. nothing against the toiletry, but.....


----------



## clu13

luvspurses said:


> i think gayle could do a little better on the clutch. Nothing against the toiletry, but.....




ita!


----------



## taniherd

Me too! Lol!


----------



## sgj99

luvspurses said:


> is that a cosmetic pouch gayle king is carrying?





LVlvoe_bug said:


> Yes....





bugn said:


> Gayle's cosmetic is filthy. :-O Eek!





luvspurses said:


> i think gayle could do a little better on the clutch. nothing against the toiletry, but.....





clu13 said:


> ita!





taniherd said:


> Me too! Lol!



i am so glad i am not the only one who thought "why is she carrying an old, dirty cosmetic pouch?"  she certainly could afford better.


----------



## luvspurses

sgj99 said:


> i am so glad i am not the only one who thought "why is she carrying an old, dirty cosmetic pouch?"  she certainly could afford better.


wonder if she reads tpf, lol!  a nice little eva clutch would have been fine, or i am sure there are lots of other options for her. maybe it was a last minute thing?? ah well....


----------



## Butterlite

Ok folks, enough pictures of Molly Sims and her mon monogram!  I think there is one every other page and if we put them all together in a flip book, we can watch her baby grow from infant to toddler.  Unless of course we are watching the wear and tear of a mon mono as a baby bag? Nice patina on the handles now? Oye.


----------



## luvspurses

Butterlite said:


> Ok folks, enough pictures of Molly Sims and her mon monogram!  I think there is one every other page and if we put them all together in a flip book, we can watch her baby grow from infant to toddler.  Unless of course we are watching the wear and tear of a mon mono as a baby bag? Nice patina on the handles now? Oye.


too funny!


----------



## boyoverboard

Butterlite said:


> Ok folks, enough pictures of Molly Sims and her mon monogram!  I think there is one every other page and if we put them all together in a flip book, we can watch her baby grow from infant to toddler.  Unless of course we are watching the wear and tear of a mon mono as a baby bag? Nice patina on the handles now? Oye.



She sure loves that bag!


----------



## clu13

Butterlite said:


> Ok folks, enough pictures of Molly Sims and her mon monogram!  I think there is one every other page and if we put them all together in a flip book, we can watch her baby grow from infant to toddler.  Unless of course we are watching the wear and tear of a mon mono as a baby bag? Nice patina on the handles now? Oye.




lol! 

And Helen Flanagan and that portobello - red suit and hobo bag - not polished at all and she is so pretty, though I have never heard of her


----------



## Angie4m

clu13 said:


> lol!
> 
> And Helen Flanagan and that portobello - red suit and hobo bag - not polished at all and she is so pretty, though I have never heard of her



She is a complete air head. She was in a British Soap called Coronation Street, she played a bit of a air head in that as 'Rosie Webester'. She left and got in with a Footballer (soccer) player who's not that great. She was on I'm a celebrity get me out of here and basically ensured she flashed enough to be on the TV all the time. She posts and says the most bizarre things, these thing are picked up on and she become a big cry baby. 

Oh and turns out she can't do much for herself, I mean cooking, cleaning etc because her Mummy likes to do it for her because she can't. 

I would not count her as a 'celebrity' but that is the unfortunate times we live in


----------



## clu13

Angie4m said:


> She is a complete air head. She was in a British Soap called Coronation Street, she played a bit of a air head in that as 'Rosie Webester'. She left and got in with a Footballer (soccer) player who's not that great. She was on I'm a celebrity get me out of here and basically ensured she flashed enough to be on the TV all the time. She posts and says the most bizarre things, these thing are picked up on and she become a big cry baby.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and turns out she can't do much for herself, I mean cooking, cleaning etc because her Mummy likes to do it for her because she can't.
> 
> 
> 
> I would not count her as a 'celebrity' but that is the unfortunate times we live in




That's fantastic - now I really can't stand seeing her! But it is nice to see that there are useless "celebrities" across the pond too!


----------



## Angie4m

clu13 said:


> That's fantastic - now I really can't stand seeing her! But it is nice to see that there are useless "celebrities" across the pond too!



Oh yes, we have many. Probably more non or useless 'celebrities' than useful ones. We even like to fill our TV and magazines with some from your side of the pond too, as if we need some more in our lives


----------



## Angie4m

Well at least this time next year when people are like who won X a Factor again they can refer to the pic of Sam there


----------



## luvspurses

what bag is sofia vergara carrying?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

luvspurses said:


> what bag is sofia vergara carrying?



Looks like the Marylebone...


----------



## luvspurses

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Looks like the Marylebone...


thank you lvlvoebug, i thought it might be but wasn't sure. i'm really starting to like that bag : )


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

luvspurses said:


> thank you lvlvoebug, i thought it might be but wasn't sure. i'm really starting to like that bag : )


You're welcome! When it was first released I wasn't sure I liked it but the more pics I see of the Marylebone the more I like the bag too!


----------



## luvspurses

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Looks like the Marylebone...



i know, at first i thought the straps were to skinny for the bag, but i tried it on a few weeks ago and it had a very nice shape on. trying to decide btwn marylebone gm and nf de gm for a possible weight loss incentive!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

luvspurses said:


> i know, at first i thought the straps were to skinny for the bag, but i tried it on a few weeks ago and it had a very nice shape on. trying to decide btwn marylebone gm and nf de gm for a possible weight loss incentive!



I'll have to try it in next time I'm at LV....Either bag is a great incentive!


----------



## luvspurses

so what is the deal with cate blanchett's pants? am i the only one who thinks they fit her really weirdly???


----------



## Butterlite

Oh look.. picture #5,672 of Molly Sims and that same mon mono bag...look her baby is now a full grown man.


----------



## Bags_4_life

Butterlite said:


> Oh look.. picture #5,672 of Molly Sims and that same mon mono bag...look her baby is now a full grown man.


+ 1, we have all become bored of her mon mono long before she will be!


----------



## loveglitzer

Bags_4_life said:


> + 1, we have all become bored of her mon mono long before she will be!


+1 ... Thank you so much!


----------



## loveglitzer

Have you seen Diane Kruger, lol .... I am glad she had this nice LV wallet in her hands, so something pretty to look at, while ignoring her strange outfit. This proves that even a wallet can make a style, or what?


----------



## DebbieAnn

*What bag is Kaley Cuoco carrying in post 6020?*


----------



## luvspurses

loveglitzer said:


> Have you seen Diane Kruger, lol .... I am glad she had this nice LV wallet in her hands, so something pretty to look at, while ignoring her strange outfit. This proves that even a wallet can make a style, or what?


agree!


----------



## CanadianGal

DebbieAnn said:


> *What bag is Kaley Cuoco carrying in post 6020?*



Mahina. I think it's XXL since it looks huge on her.


----------



## DebbieAnn

CanadianGal said:


> Mahina. I think it's XXL since it looks huge on her.






*Thank you.  It is lovely.*


----------



## Butterlite

Can anyone identify the snow leopard purse Abbey Clancy is carrying?


----------



## Butterlite

loveglitzer said:


> +1 ... Thank you so much!



Oh noooo....she made the cover story of purse blog! It's like torture! LOL!


----------



## mutton hollow

Very nice


----------



## LAltiero85

What's with Camille's face mask??  Is flu season that bad this year?  Gorgeous Artsy though!


----------



## Bags_4_life

I read that she has had cancer and is taking precautions against illnesses as has recently been given the all clear


----------



## prempe

What scarf is on post #6101 -- Vanessa Minnillo?


----------



## LAltiero85

Bags_4_life said:


> I read that she has had cancer and is taking precautions against illnesses as has recently been given the all clear


Oh my!  Well good for her!  Hope she stays healthy!  I wasn't sure if the flu was really bad this year or what.  Scary stuff!  Even scarier for those with compromised immune systems.


----------



## jules 8

LAltiero85 said:


> What's with Camille's face mask??  Is flu season that bad this year?  Gorgeous Artsy though!



Yes, the flu is very deadly this year, already have had several deaths here at the local hospital !


----------



## loveglitzer

Jamie Winstone ... Love her dress, flow and sparkle ... Maybe a little to much contrast with nude and black, would like it in nude and some kind of mauve ... Love


----------



## prempe

prempe said:


> What scarf is on post #6101 -- Vanessa Minnillo?


Anybody?


----------



## LAltiero85

Jennifer Love Hewitt is looking good after pregnancy!  Love her bag!!!


----------



## Butterlite

There are so many pics of celebs and their LV s that I have absolutley no idea who they are.


----------



## Bags_4_life

Butterlite said:


> There are so many pics of celebs and their LV s that I have absolutley no idea who they are.


A lot of them aren't famous worldwide, only in their country of origin, this might explain it perhaps?


----------



## clu13

Butterlite said:


> There are so many pics of celebs and their LV s that I have absolutley no idea who they are.




Me too. I especially have no idea who the reality "stars" are. Makes me feel old (or really proud)


----------



## loveglitzer

clu13 said:


> Me too. I especially have no idea who the reality "stars" are. Makes me feel old (or really proud)


I love to see all those pics and love it the most if they still carry their old or older LVs ... Remember melanie griffith walking a makeup pouch as a clutch! Love it.


----------



## atlgirl

Does anyone know if Diane Kruger's speedy b infini is a 25 or 30?


----------



## loveglitzer

atlgirl said:


> Does anyone know if Diane Kruger's speedy b infini is a 25 or 30?


I think it is a 30


----------



## atlgirl

loveglitzer said:


> I think it is a 30



Thanks!


----------



## Possum

Post #6161 That leopard stole looks fake to me &#128533;


----------



## luvspurses

post 6154, leigh anne pinnock, does anyone know the size of her  bag? is it the speedy b 40? a keepall? it looks so big but i guess she is very small?


----------



## nitnot

LAltiero85 said:


> Jennifer Love Hewitt is looking good after pregnancy!  Love her bag!!!


Yes.. She's a pretty mom  Love her bag too..


----------



## lalbert88

Is it just me, or does anyone else feel like when you are carrying your LV bag, you del like you look as good or even better then a celebrity lol like an extra boost of confidence!


----------



## clu13

Oh Courtney stodden. She actually looks pretty with darker hair. If only she wore designer clothing instead of "dancewear."


----------



## loveglitzer

clu13 said:


> Oh Courtney stodden. She actually looks pretty with darker hair. If only she wore designer clothing instead of "dancewear."


Doesnt need to be designer, just a bid more of good fabric ... Not so revealing ... She is so pretty, probably doesnt really know or thinks Slim teen-Twens have to be sexy kitten to look mature.


----------



## bugn

Louis Vuitton needs to pay Courtney Stodden to not use their bags! Ugh! Bad publicity. Makes me cringe.


----------



## clu13

bugn said:


> Louis Vuitton needs to pay Courtney Stodden to not use their bags! Ugh! Bad publicity. Makes me cringe.




lol! Thinking the same thing! Whenever I miss my tivoli pm, I think of her


----------



## Lan207

[ QUOTE=luvspurses;26084084]post 6154, leigh anne pinnock, does anyone know the size of her  bag? is it the speedy b 40? a keepall? it looks so big but i guess she is very small?[/QUOTE]


Agreed! It looks so big! But I find it hard to judge against teeny tiny celeb figures!


----------



## hbacking




----------



## loveglitzer

hbacking said:


>


Happy whatever to you ... I like to join the party


----------



## treschicgirl

clu13 said:


> lol! Thinking the same thing! Whenever I miss my tivoli pm, I think of her


I heard this rumor once that LV paid Snookie to not use their bags.  Do you think that's true?


----------



## clu13

treschicgirl said:


> I heard this rumor once that LV paid Snookie to not use their bags.  Do you think that's true?




It would not surprise me.  They give bags for free to celebrities so I'm sure they could offer some cash to get them to stop.


----------



## sgj99

love Perrie Edwards (have no idea who she is) Empreinte Keepall ... it's gorgeous!


----------



## Bags_4_life

sgj99 said:


> love Perrie Edwards (have no idea who she is) Empreinte Keepall ... it's gorgeous!


She is from a uk pop group called little mix (and engaged to one of 1direction) *hangs head in shame at my knowledge of tacky pop culture* don't hate me I have young children, lol!
Clearly little mix's money is coming through, they have featured a lot recently in "celebs and lv's"!


----------



## hbacking

loveglitzer said:


> Happy whatever to you ... I like to join the party



Glad to have ya in the party!!  lol


----------



## clu13

Heather locklear looks great - still a California girl and casually chic. The belt is lovely. The valentinos "rock" and I'd love to know what bag she is carrying. That shade of blue is beautiful!


----------



## uhpharm01

What size is the Arsty that Camilly Grammer is carrying ? Is it the MM or the GM 

thanks


----------



## luvs*it*

clu13 said:


> Heather locklear looks great - still a California girl and casually chic. The belt is lovely. The valentinos "rock" and I'd love to know what bag she is carrying. That shade of blue is beautiful!


 
*~*It looks like a Marc Jacobs Wellington in "Bluette"...I love it too!*~*

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Marc...nements%3D&eItemId=prod76770124&cmCat=product


----------



## barkleybow

Butterlite said:


> There are so many pics of celebs and their LV s that I have absolutley no idea who they are.



Exactly what I was thinking.  I do love seeing the bags though.


----------



## clu13

luvs*it* said:


> *~*It looks like a Marc Jacobs Wellington in "Bluette"...I love it too!*~*
> 
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Marc...nements%3D&eItemId=prod76770124&cmCat=product




Thank you! It's a pretty bag!


----------



## girlfriend

Does anyone know the name of the boots Diane Kruger is wearing in the 
Celebrity thread...Post #6157?     

Looks like studs around top part of the sole.


----------



## clu13

girlfriend said:


> Does anyone know the name of the boots Diane Kruger is wearing in the
> Celebrity thread...Post #6157?
> 
> Looks like studs around top part of the sole.




Given the quilting and her love of of Chanel, that would be my guess - not sure what season. It may be these:


----------



## RealHouseWife1

Does anyone know who makes Heather Locklear's top in post #6173?


----------



## luvspurses

is lucy mecklenburgh carrying the mm of gm? i can never tell.


----------



## clu13

luvspurses said:


> is lucy mecklenburgh carrying the mm of gm? i can never tell.




No idea who she is but her body is slamming - Looks like the mm to me


----------



## Bags_4_life

luvspurses said:


> is lucy mecklenburgh carrying the mm of gm? i can never tell.


I think it's the mm, it seems bigger as she is so slim


----------



## Lookin@bags

Can anyone id sophie monk's bag? Thanks


----------



## jmaemonte

Lookin@bags said:


> Can anyone id sophie monk's bag? Thanks



Looks like Ixia.


----------



## girlfriend

clu13 said:


> Given the quilting and her love of of Chanel, that would be my guess - not sure what season. It may be these:
> View attachment 2494899


 

Thanks Clu...Those look like the boots for sure.


----------



## Watalie1976

Could Helen Flanagan pout anymore?


----------



## lovehermes

Watalie1976 said:


> Could Helen Flanagan pout anymore?


What bag is she wearing?


----------



## Possum

lovehermes said:


> What bag is she wearing?


Portobello


----------



## Lookin@bags

jmaemonte said:


> Looks like Ixia.



Thank you!


----------



## blazedog

What bag is Sofia Vargara wearing?

Thanks


----------



## Bags_4_life

blazedog said:


> What bag is Sofia Vargara wearing?
> 
> Thanks


Marylebone, I love that she is always travelling in workout gear, like she is heading straight for the gym after her flight. Celebs, they're just like us


----------



## luvspurses

ugh! that photo of imogen thomas always gets me. the way she hangs the bag from its cinch straps. that can't be good for the nf, yikes!


----------



## Bags_4_life

luvspurses said:


> ugh! that photo of imogen thomas always gets me. the way she hangs the bag from its cinch straps. that can't be good for the nf, yikes!


I can't believe she is still doing it and nothing has happened, the cinching straps are obviously stronger than they look.


----------



## Watalie1976

luvspurses said:


> ugh! that photo of imogen thomas always gets me. the way she hangs the bag from its cinch straps. that can't be good for the nf, yikes!



I thought that too - what is she thinking!!


----------



## sunspray

luvspurses said:


> ugh! that photo of imogen thomas always gets me. the way she hangs the bag from its cinch straps. that can't be good for the nf, yikes!



Yes. Gives me anxiety just looking at that pic. Lol.


----------



## ObsessedWithLV

sunspray said:


> Yes. Gives me anxiety just looking at that pic. Lol.




God me too ! I want to adopt that nf and give it a good home ! &#128518;


----------



## bugn

It's official Cameron Diaz has to be a daytime vampire. She just does not age. WOW!


----------



## amrx87

not an lv question, but what is the chain bag that joanna krupa is carrying on her shoulder?  i feel like i see one in every real housewives ep i watch.


----------



## clu13

amrx87 said:


> not an lv question, but what is the chain bag that joanna krupa is carrying on her shoulder?  i feel like i see one in every real housewives ep i watch.




Stella McCarty Falabella. I've never seen an episode of real housewives of anywhere, but I know this bag is super popular with celebs, especially vegetarians. Is she a vegetarian?


----------



## luvspurses

guessing reese's nf is mon mono? otherwise, there is a mono nf out there with a blue interior? also, perrie's choice of a beach bag is a little unusual. might have gone with a nf?


----------



## amrx87

clu13 said:


> Stella McCarty Falabella. I've never seen an episode of real housewives of anywhere, but I know this bag is super popular with celebs, especially vegetarians. Is she a vegetarian?



its gorg! i dont think any of them are vegetarians...ill have to pay more attention when they go out to restaurants to yell at each other haha


----------



## amrx87

oh rita ora, that shawl is not a skirt, but thanks for taking that fashion risk.

eve looks amazing! i miss her.


----------



## luvspurses

amrx87 said:


> oh rita ora, that shawl is not a skirt, but thanks for taking that fashion risk.
> 
> eve looks amazing! i miss her.


ok, this totally made me laugh : )


----------



## Sassys

steph22 said:


> Sofia Vergara
> (Source: FameFlynet Pictures)
> 
> 
> View attachment 2520999



What bag is Sofia carrying?


----------



## Foray

Sassys said:


> What bag is Sofia carrying?



Looks like Marylebone to me.


----------



## lovethe1urwith

Sofia is carrying the marlybone.


----------



## clu13

Love that red epi speedy carried by Kate Mara


----------



## greyrose

I like seeing the celebs with all of the bags especially new bags from this year


----------



## CanadianGal

That pic of Anna Kournikova is very very old and the bag is very very fake!


----------



## Alexis168

CanadianGal said:


> That pic of Anna Kournikova is very very old and the bag is very very fake!



I'm glad I'm not the only one that noticed the bag is fake.


----------



## luvspurses

Alexis168 said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one that noticed the bag is fake.


lol, no that pic has been making the rounds every so often. i have to laugh, what is she doing carrying a fake?? it always surprises me when people who are in the public eye carry a fake around. ugh!


----------



## Lvgirl71

Foray said:


> Looks like Marylebone to me.




Yes I think it is too! I love that bag!!


----------



## Cocobear

Jessica Simpson's bag is Louis Vuitton? I've never seen this bah. It's beautiful.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Cocobear said:


> Jessica Simpson's bag is Louis Vuitton? I've never seen this bah. It's beautiful.



Yes, it's the LV le fabuleaux in gold....


----------



## TC1

^^ I love seeing her carry that bag!!. It looks wonderful!


----------



## CanadianGal

Cocobear said:


> Jessica Simpson's bag is Louis Vuitton? I've never seen this bah. It's beautiful.



Suhali line, which has been discontinued.


----------



## Watalie1976

Gemma Collins with her DA NF has made me want to break mine out of it's winter hibernation


----------



## itsbatool

Reese witherspoon always carry her Neverfull, And i mean always
https://www.google.com.sa/search?q=...ix0QXK4oD4Bg&ved=0CAkQ_AUoAQ&biw=1366&bih=663


----------



## bugn

#6243 - Is that the new one handled speedy that isn't for release until Fall???? What bag is that?


----------



## steph22

bugn said:


> #6243 - Is that the new one handled speedy that isn't for release until Fall???? What bag is that?



Yes not sure on name yet but here is a link to new bags for Fall 14.

http://www.elle.com/news/fashion-style/best-louis-vuitton-bags-fall-2014


----------



## CanadianGal

I wonder how the bag balances with only one handle and the zip still opens on the top of the bag.


----------



## luvspurses

CanadianGal said:


> I wonder how the bag balances with only one handle and the zip still opens on the top of the bag.


i was thinking the same thing. seems like it would tip away from the handle.


----------



## Pavla

Sorry for my non-LV question:
In the post 6240 with Gemma Collins there is a young lady with gorgeous heels in yellow. Can anyone identify these shoes? Thanks
http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vu...ir-lvs-pics-only-344348-416.html#post26389006


----------



## DamierLover

Please say that I'm not the only one on TPF that thinks that Courtney Stodden is an insult to the LV bags carried by her.


----------



## KathyB

DamierLover said:


> Please say that I'm not the only one on TPF that thinks that Courtney Stodden is an insult to the LV bags carried by her.



No, you aren't the only one.  That poor little Tivoli bag..... clearly the only one she owns since she carries it with everything she wears.


----------



## Watalie1976

DamierLover said:


> Please say that I'm not the only one on TPF that thinks that Courtney Stodden is an insult to the LV bags carried by her.


 
I have no idea who she is but I cringed at that pic of her on the celebs thread.


----------



## mandyglick

I love that she's rocking the speedy cube!! I haven't used mine much lately and she makes me feel happy to own it. I will keep it in my collection and use it again.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

mandyglick said:


> I love that she's rocking the speedy cube!! I haven't used mine much lately and she makes me feel happy to own it. I will keep it in my collection and use it again.



I LVoe this speedy style....happy to hear you are not selling it! Definitely start using it!!


----------



## deb68nc

Sassys said:


> What bag is Sofia carrying?



Is that the PM or GM size? It only came in two sizes, yes?


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

gabsandme said:


> Can anyone identify the style name of this bag?  Thanks!
> 
> oops...sorry...meant to post this in the comments thread!



Marylebone


----------



## LAltiero85

Danica Mckellar is GORGEOUS!!! My goodness she looks great!  Love her LV too...looks well used!  I LOVE when a bag carried by a celeb looks well loved.  You don't see that often.


----------



## Charmie

DamierLover said:


> Please say that I'm not the only one on TPF that thinks that Courtney Stodden is an insult to the LV bags carried by her.


Thank goodness I wasn't the only one thinking this. Actually don't know who she is, but for an evening wear, wouldn't it be better to have a clutch than a big bag? That's just my opinion.


----------



## deb68nc

Sassys said:


> What bag is Sofia carrying?




Is that the PM or GM size??


----------



## allisammie

I really like the bag Petra's carrying and love the color.


----------



## Dorf

Mr Scott Disick is my ideal regarding style and Louis Vuitton. We seem to share the same love for one particular bag: The *Icare!*


----------



## Cocobear

Wow, is that the new one handle speedy?


----------



## luvspurses

Cocobear said:


> Wow, is that the new one handle speedy?


yep, looks like it. i am really not sure about the look of the one handle. i love my classic speedy which is probably a good thing because i'm sure i couldn't afford one of these runway speedy's!


----------



## beige1

The one handled speedy ( I don't know the real name) seems odd and out of balance!  I don't know....I'm too used to seeing two I guess!


----------



## DamierLover

I think the one handled Speedy looks very strange and not very comfortable to carry.  Just DON"T care for it at all.  Not a good change to an iconic bag IMHO.


----------



## bugn

DamierLover said:


> I think the one handled Speedy looks very strange and not very comfortable to carry.  Just DON"T care for it at all.  Not a good change to an iconic bag IMHO.




I completely agree. I think it's an epic fail and getting all the celebs in the world to carry it, isn't going to change my mind. Look how it hangs on Jennifer Connely, looks warped.


----------



## DamierLover

bugn said:


> I completely agree. I think it's an epic fail and getting all the celebs in the world to carry it, isn't going to change my mind. Look how it hangs on Jennifer Connely, looks warped.




They say never to say NEVER.  Let me be on the record saying NEVER.  Don't care for this new LV designer at all.  Nothing I like about the new fall collection.


----------



## luvspurses

bugn said:


> I completely agree. I think it's an epic fail and getting all the celebs in the world to carry it, isn't going to change my mind. Look how it hangs on Jennifer Connely, looks warped.


well said, i totally agree.


----------



## Cocobear

Jennifer Connelly is so beautiful. She should be the muse of the Louis Vuitton instead of Charlotte Gainsbourg who always looks tired.


----------



## MainlyBailey

Cocobear said:


> Jennifer Connelly is so beautiful. She should be the muse of the Louis Vuitton instead of Charlotte Gainsbourg who always looks tired.




Omg I was thinking the same thing!!


----------



## MainlyBailey

Cocobear said:


> Jennifer Connelly is so beautiful. She should be the muse of the Louis Vuitton instead of Charlotte Gainsbourg who always looks tired.






	

		
			
		

		
	
 was going to attach this.


----------



## shalomjude

^ they all look like they need a good meal


----------



## luvspurses

shalomjude said:


> ^ they all look like they need a good meal


so true,lol! this made me laugh : )


----------



## Cocobear

Giggle......


----------



## Cocobear

mzhurshie said:


> omg i was thinking the same thing!!




1++++++++


----------



## sayakayumi

DamierLover said:


> They say never to say NEVER.  Let me be on the record saying NEVER.  *Don't care for this new LV designer at all.*  Nothing I like about the new fall collection.


I agree with you, *phew* I thought I was the only one I strongly dislike the bags and the RTW feels like a different designer not LV and definitely not my style... very sad about this 
Maybe Ill adjust to the changes after a while? or maybe this will happen like you say NEVER! :rain:


----------



## CanadianGal

sayakayumi said:


> I agree with you, *phew* I thought I was the only one I strongly dislike the bags and the RTW feels like a different designer not LV and definitely not my style... very sad about this
> Maybe Ill adjust to the changes after a while? or maybe this will happen like you say NEVER! :rain:



Me as well. Not a fan!


----------



## DamierLover

So sad, the one handled speedy hanging off the beautiful Angelina Jolie looks like an incomplete bag.  It's like the handle busted off and it's only hanging off her shoulder by a strap.  It's just WRONG!


----------



## Gracie916

Cocobear said:


> Jennifer Connelly is so beautiful. She should be the muse of the Louis Vuitton instead of Charlotte Gainsbourg who always looks tired.





+1


Love Jennifer Connelly!  Have been a huge fan of hers since I was a kid, and she still shines with grace and beauty.


----------



## luvspurses

DamierLover said:


> So sad, the one handled speedy hanging off the beautiful Angelina Jolie looks like an incomplete bag.  It's like the handle busted off and it's only hanging off her shoulder by a strap.  It's just WRONG!


i agree, plus wouldn't you think it would put a lot of stress on the canvas because it isn't balanced?? if i were to hold my regular speedy by one handle i would feel like i was putting too much pull on the canvas, no???


----------



## DamierLover

luvspurses said:


> i agree, plus wouldn't you think it would put a lot of stress on the canvas because it isn't balanced?? if i were to hold my regular speedy by one handle i would feel like i was putting too much pull on the canvas, no???



UGH...just not a good look.  Very incomplete I think.  Not edgy, not trendy, just NOT! :weird:

I'm thinking LV is going to be stuck with a boat load of these...


----------



## merekat703

Love the photo of kris Jenner! I wanna see her bag collection!


----------



## thewave1969

I wouldn't carry the one-handle speedy even if it was given to me for free! This is the stupidest design I ever seen...


----------



## DamierLover

thewave1969 said:


> I wouldn't carry the one-handle speedy even if it was given to me for free! This is the stupidest design I ever seen...


 Thought I was on Facebook...was looking for the LIKE!!!!


----------



## PugsAndLV

An article about Diana Vishneva's LV trunk here: http://www.vogue.ru/fashion/news/Gran_plie/index.php


----------



## clu13

DamierLover said:


> They say never to say NEVER.  Let me be on the record saying NEVER.  Don't care for this new LV designer at all.  Nothing I like about the new fall collection.




I actually think it is very edgy and chic. Of note - NG does not create the bags. Spaziani handles high end accessories/leather.


----------



## LitGeek

clu13 said:


> *i actually think it is very edgy and chic*. Of note - ng does not create the bags. Spaziani handles high end accessories/leather.



+1


----------



## klatte

clu13 said:


> I actually think it is very edgy and chic. Of note - NG does not create the bags. Spaziani handles high end accessories/leather.



+1 I don't see myself carrying the bag yet, but I am I interested to see it in real life to examine how it's structured; and the price, of course.


----------



## luvspurses

ok, hope this doesn't offend, but every time i see a celeb  with a one handled speedy i think of that scene in mean girls where they cut holes in reginas shirt at gym and the next day every girl showed up with a shirt with 2 holes in it, lol. maybe the one handle thing will grow on me but not yet.


----------



## Cocobear

I think the good thing about the one handle bag is: easy to open and close the zip to get stuff in and out. Base on this, I wouldn't mind to give it a try if the canvas is structured sturdy enough to hold it up.


----------



## shalomjude

Love the one handled speedy and the PMalle ..I wonder if both will be produced with a cover?


----------



## theweimsmom

thewave1969 said:


> I wouldn't carry the one-handle speedy even if it was given to me for free! This is the stupidest design I ever seen...


+1

I am not one to knock something negatively, but this really is a bizarre look!


----------



## eggsbrulee

Originally Posted by Cocobear
Jessica Simpson's bag is Louis Vuitton? I've never seen this bah. It's beautiful.



CanadianGal said:


> Suhali line, which has been discontinued.



I love that Simpson carried this recently. She is still rocking it after all these years. 

coolspotters.com/musicians/jessica-simpson/and/handbags/louis-vuitton-suhali-le-fabuleux/media/480#medium-480

I think she was still with Nick Lachey in this pic.


----------



## DottySarah

What LV bag/clutch is Khloe Kardashian carrying? 
Thank you TPFers!


----------



## lovesbmw

thewave1969 said:


> I wouldn't carry the one-handle speedy even if it was given to me for free! This is the stupidest design I ever seen...



I feel the same way, I don't like this purse at all


----------



## allisammie

I don't like the look of the one handled speedy either. It just looks wrong to me!


----------



## luvspurses

ok, so i am not a shoe person, i admit it. bags are my thing. so i will ask you all, those blue shoes worn by sam faeirs with the yellow/chartreuse dress, is that a good idea???


----------



## luvspurses

on a more positive note, i love the look of that portabello on helen flanagan. i so wish i could wear that bag but it killed my shoulder when i tried it on. ah well, that's why they made the de totally, i guess, for people like me who can't wear the port. but the port looks sooooo nice!


----------



## boyoverboard

Anyone know the name of the bag Patsy Kensit is carrying?


----------



## Grande Latte

OMG, Patsy Kensit has got to be one of my favorite all time Bond girls. I haven't seen her on the big screen for a while.


----------



## DamierLover

boyoverboard said:


> Anyone know the name of the bag Patsy Kensit is carrying?



No clue...wondering that myself.


----------



## coachgirl555

boyoverboard said:


> Anyone know the name of the bag Patsy Kensit is carrying?


 


DamierLover said:


> No clue...wondering that myself.


 
Me also... ! 
I want to know..


----------



## CanadianGal

boyoverboard said:


> Anyone know the name of the bag Patsy Kensit is carrying?





DamierLover said:


> No clue...wondering that myself.





coachgirl555 said:


> Me also... !
> I want to know..



It's called Cruiser Bag from quite a few years ago.


----------



## Cocobear

I don't know who SNSD Tiffany is, but is her bag a knock off? It looks like SC bag but in monogram canvas? Really???


----------



## DebbieAnn

Grande Latte said:


> OMG, Patsy Kensit has got to be one of my favorite all time Bond girls. I haven't seen her on the big screen for a while.


*In what James Bond movie did she act?  I checked her credits & no JB movie was listed.*


----------



## jules 8

Cocobear said:


> I don't know who SNSD Tiffany is, but is her bag a knock off? It looks like SC bag but in monogram canvas? Really???



Maybe its the keepall bandoliere 45 !???


----------



## zeed216

Cocobear said:


> I don't know who SNSD Tiffany is, but is her bag a knock off? It looks like SC bag but in monogram canvas? Really???


The SC came out in Monogram too if I'm not mistaken.

http://www.yoogiscloset.com/handbag...dition-monogram-canvas-sofia-coppola-bag.html


----------



## Grande Latte

DebbieAnn said:


> *In what James Bond movie did she act?  I checked her credits & no JB movie was listed.*



Not James Bond movie, I was wrong. It was Lethal Weapon. She looked really awesome in that movie.


----------



## DebbieAnn

Grande Latte said:


> Not James Bond movie, I was wrong. It was Lethal Weapon. She looked really awesome in that movie.






*She & Mel were hot together.  Unfortunately she met the fate of other women involved with the hero.*


----------



## MainlyBailey

Cocobear said:


> I don't know who SNSD Tiffany is, but is her bag a knock off? It looks like SC bag but in monogram canvas? Really???




As zeed said above, I'm quite sure the sc came out in mono canvas a while back. 
(FYI, SNSD Tiffany is a member of a Korean-pop group. I'm half korean and never keep up with those things as I'm in the US, but I recall my cousin talking about that group before).


----------



## Cocobear

Thanks everyone! I think they should make this SC bag in monogram a permanent line, it's beautiful and its more affordable.


----------



## taniherd

Melanie Griffith looks uh... &#128563;


----------



## CanadianGal

taniherd said:


> Melanie Griffith looks uh... &#128563;



Yah she looks like she's 70! Lose the cigs!


----------



## DamierLover

CanadianGal said:


> Yah she looks like she's 70! Lose the cigs!



Your right, cigs can put a decade on anybody!  She does look like a hot mess here.  Not a good ad for the Alma.  Kinda hard to believe she has been able to hold onto Antiono Banderas through all her rehabs and issues, but it's Hollywood. shrugs:


----------



## CanadianGal

There has been so many rumours of them splitting up but looks like they're still going strong. BTW that's not an Alma. It's a Sherwood.


----------



## sgj99

taniherd said:


> Melanie Griffith looks uh... &#55357;&#56883;



definitely not a good look for her.

a former Texas governor, Ann Richards (who was a recovered Alcoholic) said:  never have a photo taken with a glass or a cigarette in your hand.  i think that's pretty good advice.


----------



## DamierLover

CanadianGal said:


> Yah she looks like she's 70! Lose the cigs!





CanadianGal said:


> There has been so many rumours of them splitting up but looks like they're still going strong. BTW that's not an Alma. It's a Sherwood.



UGH...LOL, see, I didn't even look at the Bag...  I just looked at the it as a not good look for her...


----------



## DamierLover

sgj99 said:


> definitely not a good look for her.
> 
> a former Texas governor, Ann Richards (who was a recovered Alcoholic) said:  never have a photo taken with a glass or a cigarette in your hand.  i think that's pretty good advice.




Great advice!


----------



## Cocobear

This is the first time I seen someone with Sherwood, it's actually quite a good looking bag. Very surprise, never like this bag before.


----------



## wpbteacher8

The sherwood looks like a Montana with longer handles.


----------



## LawQT1908

wpbteacher8 said:


> The sherwood looks like a Montana with longer handles.




Oh ok!!! I thought it was a Montana bag and was confused as to why everyone kept calling it a Sherwood...but I see the differences in the handle length now.


----------



## WenD08

Solange is giving me Lisa Bonet during her _Different World_ days...


----------



## CanadianGal

Apart from the longer straps Sherwood is a bit longer. Montana is more like a speedy I guess. I'm kind of surprised why LV came out with 2 that look so similar. Maybe Sherwood wasn't selling well so they modified it.


----------



## DamierLover

The one handled speedy that Miranda Kerr is carrying would be tempting if it had TWO handles!!  I just don't get it.


----------



## Cocobear

No matter how many one handle speedies Mr. Arnault gave to these beautiful models, celebrities to show around in the cities, I still don't like it. Sorry..... &#128514;


----------



## luvspurses

Cocobear said:


> No matter how many one handle speedies Mr. Arnault gave to these beautiful models, celebrities to show around in the cities, I still don't like it. Sorry..... &#128514;


i know, i just can't......


----------



## luvspurses

DamierLover said:


> Your right, cigs can put a decade on anybody!  She does look like a hot mess here.  Not a good ad for the Alma.  Kinda hard to believe she has been able to hold onto Antiono Banderas through all her rehabs and issues, but it's Hollywood. shrugs:


yep, hot mess pretty much sums it up. hate to be so critical but so many of these celebs do this to themselves with too much plastic surgery or whatever. sad really.


----------



## sgj99

CanadianGal said:


> Apart from the longer straps Sherwood is a bit longer. Montana is more like a speedy I guess. I'm kind of surprised why LV came out with 2 that look so similar. Maybe Sherwood wasn't selling well so they modified it.


 
the Sherwood wasn't out that long, i don't think it was very successful.  i will say i love my Montana and plan on adding an Amarante one to my LV collection.



Cocobear said:


> No matter how many one handle speedies Mr. Arnault gave to these beautiful models, celebrities to show around in the cities, I still don't like it. Sorry..... &#55357;&#56834;


 
even Mirana Kerr can't make that one-handle Speedy look good.  it' just looks off and awkward.


----------



## coucou chanel

Which style is Christine Bleakley carrying in post #6308?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

coucou chanel said:


> Which style is Christine Bleakley carrying in post #6308?



It's the azur Soffi...


----------



## coucou chanel

LVlvoe_bug said:


> It's the azur Soffi...



That was quick! Thank you very much!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

coucou chanel said:


> That was quick! Thank you very much!



You're welcome!


----------



## Alexis168

Post #6309 is Fan Bing Bing, not Ziyi Zhang.


----------



## sunspray

Brooke Vincent's speedy looks fake, no?


----------



## luvspurses

sunspray said:


> Brooke Vincent's speedy looks fake, no?


was just thinking the same thing! it really looks off to me, especially where the lock is.


----------



## thewave1969

Post # 6312-Brooke VIncent, is a fake speedy. Someone please remove.


----------



## Arlene619

I love the bag Sofia has on! &#128525;


----------



## blazedog

What is the pink bag Carlie Kloss is carrying?

Thanks.


----------



## Possum

blazedog said:


> What is the pink bag Carlie Kloss is carrying?
> 
> Thanks.




It's the new soft Lockit from the Parnassea leather range, due for release in May &#128522;


----------



## blazedog

Possum said:


> It's the new soft Lockit from the Parnassea leather range, due for release in May &#128522;



Thanks. It's a pretty bag. I didn't like the original Lockit bags.

I just wonder why it's called a Lockit as it doesn't seem to resemble that line of bags in any way - unless I am missing something from the picture.

In another vein - do celebrities EVER pay for their bags? I mean clearly the Lockit was not bought by Kloss nor any of the one handled Speedy bags.


----------



## blazedog

What color is Alma BB is Diane Agron carrying - Rose Indien?


----------



## luvspurses

blazedog said:


> What color is Alma BB is Diane Agron carrying - Rose Indien?


maybe rose velours?


----------



## Rumbabird

steph22 said:


> Kourtney Kardashian
> 
> View attachment 2588520


I'm a long way from a fashionista, but those shoes remind me of ankle tracking devices


----------



## saintgermain

Rumbabird said:


> I'm a long way from a fashionista, but those shoes remind me of ankle tracking devices


----------



## KathyB

The KK jeans?  Seriously?  I know this is supposed to be comments about the LV items, but I just can't....those jeans are just horrible.


----------



## giuggi93

Does anyone have better pics of Miranda Kerr, Beyoncé and other celebs with the new doctor bag of Louis Vuitton fall 2014 please? thanks


----------



## Ladie-oh

steph22 said:


> Avril Lavigne
> 
> View attachment 2598138


Is that an MM on Avril?


----------



## Pavla

I like the pics of Ch. Theron #6336 ~ finally we can see the bottom of the bag and the strap 
I love the bag!!


----------



## clu13

I really cannot stand Michelle Williams dress for the met gala. Nothing about that dress says gala nor any red carpet. She is gorgeous, but it looks like a dress for Sunday brunch.


----------



## Tamie

Looks like a pm to me.


----------



## thewave1969

Graffiti speedy in post # 6346 looks fake. Please remove


----------



## PosyRosie

thewave1969 said:


> Graffiti speedy in post # 6346 looks fake. Please remove



I thought that also...


----------



## 19flowers

agree - speedy in post 6346 is fake


----------



## boyoverboard

I was just coming here to see if anyone else had noticed that 'Graffiti Speedy'.  Surprised that Victoria Hervey would carry a fake!


----------



## PosyRosie

boyoverboard said:


> I was just coming here to see if anyone else had noticed that 'Graffiti Speedy'.  Surprised that Victoria Hervey would carry a fake!



I know...she must be loaded. Why oh why?? Bizarre.


----------



## Lvgirl71

luvspurses said:


> maybe rose velours?




Yes Rose Velour, the rose Indien was like a Fuschia.


----------



## LitGeek

Ladie-oh said:


> Is that an MM on Avril?



Looks like an MM to me


----------



## Alexis168

Fake Graffiti Speedy on Victoria Harvey, page 288, #6346.  Mods, please remove.


----------



## bugn

Why hasn't #6346 been removed yet?!?!?!? Obvious fake!


----------



## CanadianGal

Alexis168 said:


> Fake Graffiti Speedy on Victoria Harvey, page 288, #6346.  Mods, please remove.





bugn said:


> Why hasn't #6346 been removed yet?!?!?!? Obvious fake!



LOL that thing looks awful!


----------



## Piqiu

It's showing up as page 424- the last page- on mine, not page 288.


----------



## thewave1969

Mods: please remove fake graffiti speedy on post # 			#*6346 
*


----------



## zeed216

post 6363- that's a strange looking LV


----------



## WenD08

The pix of Kourtney Kardashian's luggage looks like a scene out of _Coming to America. _
I can't imagine paying that bag fee


----------



## clu13

zeed216 said:


> post 6363- that's a strange looking LV




It's the beautiful leather revelation keepall b from a few years ago. Rather rare LE.


----------



## taniherd

Jessica Alba looks GREAT! &#128077;


----------



## shalomjude

Love SC .. her clutch is amazing


----------



## lifestylekitty

I love Alessandra Ambrosio's sunglasses. Can anyone ID them?


----------



## bickyi

http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vu...ir-lvs-pics-only-344348-424.html#post26756208

http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vu...ir-lvs-pics-only-344348-421.html#post26625826

YAY! Glad to see the Florentine is not dead. This is exactly what I use mine for...rather expensive treat pouch for dog walks, lol


----------



## Bags_4_life

I've never seen the Ferne McCann bag, post #6413. The lack of patina has me concerned, please delete if fake.


----------



## Jasper1

Can anyone identify the boots Charlize Theron is wearing in post 6407?  So pretty!


----------



## DamierLover

Jessica Alba's Bag??? Love the blue with the monogram !


----------



## Pavla

DamierLover said:


> Jessica Alba's Bag??? Love the blue with the monogram !



It is NN 14 GM Monogram Idole - monogram canvas combined with colored calfskin, one of last Marc Jacobs masterpieces for LV


----------



## clu13

Loving princess b's speedy!


----------



## DamierLover

clu13 said:


> Loving princess b's speedy!



A Classic...the Cassis Epi...love it.


----------



## clu13

DamierLover said:


> A Classic...the Cassis Epi...love it.




I rarely see it - almost sold mine last year! Glad I did not!


----------



## clu13

Cross body bag and a plunging neckline on Christine Chiu (no idea who she is though the bag is lovely), Jessica Simpson just looks manly and a black cube looks awful with the lightness of weight lace and Rhianna looks like she is wearing a black smock from the salon which does not match DE IMHO - these ladies look trashy.


----------



## boyoverboard

Jessica Simpson is looking fabulous!


----------



## pinkkitten74

Loveing the magnolia lockit pics such a pretty color and looks sosoft!


----------



## Pavla

pinkkitten74 said:


> Loveing the magnolia lockit pics such a pretty color and looks sosoft!



Totally. I am so thankful for every picture of Soft Lockit, I am obsesses by the bag


----------



## Deppaholic

DamierLover said:


> Great advice!


Jackie Kennedy smoked, but try to find a picture of her with one.  There is one out there, rare though.


----------



## DamierLover

Deppaholic said:


> Jackie Kennedy smoked, but try to find a picture of her with one.  There is one out there, rare though.



Interesting! I wasn't aware of that.


----------



## pinkkitten74

Didnt everyone smoke -even in hospitals.


----------



## CanadianGal

pinkkitten74 said:


> Didnt everyone smoke -even in hospitals.



True. I remember my pediatrician smoking in front me and of course that was many many years ago.


----------



## Kellyanh

Glad no smoking is in effect. I'd suffocate and die but at least I'll die with my bag lol


----------



## Deppaholic

Kellyanh said:


> Glad no smoking is in effect. I'd suffocate and die but at least I'll die with my bag lol


Yes, everybody did smoke back in the day.  They even advocated it "for good health"!  Jackie Kennedy was brought up a debutante.  So, she had to be seen "perfect" at all times.  There is one rare photo of her smoking sitting next to President Kennedy at their home where he bought her a horse to ride.  It's out there, it's quite a neat photo.  There is also film footage of her riding the horse, and John John saluting (kinda eerie).  But the video clip is fabulous.  They had their own personal photographer.  But yes, back then everybody smoked, everywhere.  Well, maybe not everyone, but you get my gist.  I think perhaps that is why she got brain cancer.  She died quite young, 62?   Many people still smoke, but it was considered cool back then, and even healthy.  I think today there are much more chemicals in them than back then though.  Actually, smoking in public buildings was banned really not that long ago, if you think about it.  How times change.


----------



## clp moo em

Fearn McCann neverfull is definatly fake&#128680;&#128680;&#128680;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;


----------



## Bags_4_life

clp moo em said:


> Fearn McCann neverfull is definatly fake&#128680;&#128680;&#128680;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;


That's what I thought too, and those shoes!


----------



## Ebba

Could someone please id, is Michelle Keegan's Neverfull MM or GM size? TIA!


----------



## clp moo em

Looks like MM to me


----------



## clp moo em

Ebba said:


> Could someone please id, is Michelle Keegan's Neverfull MM or GM size? TIA!




Looks like MM


----------



## hbflover

Rihanna is seriously loving the DE alma BB, she has been wearing it practically nearly everyday for a month, I haven't seen her this long with one bag for a while, interestingly she was pictured in the noir vernis alma BB but only once, wonder if she didn't like it. Either way she has definitely pushed up the alma BB on my wishlist.


----------



## asianmaylee

Spotted two of the stars at the premier of Guardians of the Galaxy at London. Karen Gillan wearing the spring summer collection and Dave Bautista wearing a Louis belt ( if you zoom onto his pant you will see it. Hahaha)


----------



## asianmaylee

asianmaylee said:


> View attachment 2700954
> View attachment 2700955
> 
> 
> Spotted two of the stars at the premier of Guardians of the Galaxy at London. Karen Gillan wearing the spring summer collection and Dave Bautista wearing a Louis belt ( if you zoom onto his pant you will see it. Hahaha)




Sorry posted in wrong post. Someone help me to remove it?


----------



## Ebba

clp moo em said:


> Looks like MM



Thank you so much for your help 

I got got it last week from Spain and I  it


----------



## sgj99

Taylor Armstrong (formerly of RHBH) loves that blanc Suhali Le Fab, i've seen many, many photos of her with it.  i have to admit, it's still a good looking bag


----------



## lshcat

Oh my, I don't follow her at all but that is one cute baby! Love her LV too!  http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vu...ir-lvs-pics-only-344348-435.html#post27214575


----------



## sgj99

in post #6534 Jenny McCarthy is carrying a Vernis Montana in Pomme.


----------



## Cocobear

I really dislike how saggy look a speedy can be! Yuk!
Please redesign a sturdier base speedy in canvas! It's time to move on now!


----------



## AdvoGirl

What is the black bag on #6553 Kirsten Dunst is carrying?


----------



## steph22

AdvoGirl said:


> What is the black bag on #6553 Kirsten Dunst is carrying?


 
Soft Lockitt


----------



## luvspurses

am  i the only one who thinks that alma looks really large on jessica hart? don't get me wrong, i like big bags, but it just looks huge on her!


----------



## Bags_4_life

luvspurses said:


> am  i the only one who thinks that alma looks really large on jessica hart? don't get me wrong, i like big bags, but it just looks huge on her!


+ 1 it looks like an overnight bag on her


----------



## Cocobear

Gisele Bundchen's SL is so beat up.....&#128533;
Note for myself: if I'm spending this amount of money I want a sturdier bag.


----------



## NewYorkNY

steph22 said:


> Jenny McCarthy
> 
> View attachment 2764584



holy red


----------



## NewYorkNY

steph22 said:


> Frankie Bridge
> 
> View attachment 2762556



celine and louis. great combo


----------



## NewYorkNY

reactorberg said:


> Oprah!
> The generous Oprah Winfrey has donated her very own Louis Vuitton bag to Australia Zoo for the annual Australia Zoo's Great Garage Sale, which raises funds for the Australia Zoo Wildlife Hospital.
> 
> In typical Oprah fashion, this selfless donation has been a much-loved personal item, but she wanted to share the love in the name of wildlife conservation! Valued at $3,650 AUD and personally signed by Oprah herself, its not your typical garage sale find.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2715599



wow.


----------



## Cocobear

Love Selena Gomez's dress and her bag! So cute!


----------



## slang

Love Miranda Kerr's bag - I've never seen it before, is it new? What is it called?


----------



## Pavla

slang said:


> Love Miranda Kerr's bag - I've never seen it before, is it new? What is it called?



It is a new bag, you can find more info in this thread
http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vu...2015-fashion-show-867089-12.html#post27242115


----------



## slang

Pavla said:


> It is a new bag, you can find more info in this thread
> http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vu...2015-fashion-show-867089-12.html#post27242115



I don't know how I missed that thread, thanks!


----------



## BagLady14

Cocobear said:


> Gisele Bundchen's SL is so beat up.....&#128533;
> Note for myself: if I'm spending this amount of money I want a sturdier bag.



It's her mommy bag.


----------



## Meaghanb123

Does anyone know what the exact color is on Zoe Saldona's soft Lockit?


----------



## LitGeek

Meaghanb123 said:


> Does anyone know what the exact color is on Zoe Saldona's soft Lockit?


It could be the new red Griotte, but it could also be Framboise which has pink undertones...hopefully someone who knows for sure will chime in.


----------



## Meaghanb123

LitGeek said:


> It could be the new red Griotte, but it could also be Framboise which has pink undertones...hopefully someone who knows for sure will chime in.



The Griotte is much more of a dark brick red while Framboise is much more pink. It's the perfect red, maybe it will be a new color for the holidays?


----------



## LitGeek

Meaghanb123 said:


> The Griotte is much more of a dark brick red while Framboise is much more pink. It's the perfect red, maybe it will be a new color for the holidays?


Yes, after seeing photos of the Griotte in the Clubhouse it definitely is not Griotte. Her SL does look a bit on the pink-red side in a couple of the photos. My guess it is Framboise, but that would be exciting if they brought out a new red for the holidays! :rockettes:


----------



## gonno

Does anybody know the name of Carrie Underwood's bag in post no. 6656 in the celebrities picture thread? Is it still available?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

gonno said:


> Does anybody know the name of Carrie Underwood's bag in post no. 6656 in the celebrities picture thread? Is it still available?



It looks like she is carrying the stresa but it's turned with the clasp facing her....


----------



## gonno

Thank you!


----------



## luvspurses

is it me or does that photo of kris jenner look way off?? is it the angle of the camera?


----------



## Bags_4_life

luvspurses said:


> is it me or does that photo of kris jenner look way off?? is it the angle of the camera?


It looks like op took a picture of the screen rather than saving and uploading the file perhaps?


----------



## luvspurses

Bags_4_life said:


> It looks like op took a picture of the screen rather than saving and uploading the file perhaps?


maybe that's it. her legs look really short and her face looks strange!


----------



## steph22

Karen Gillan


----------



## steph22

steph22 said:


> Karen Gillan
> 
> View attachment 2816189


 
Sorry wrong thread!


----------



## irishpandabear

Anyone know which bag Angelina Jolie is carrying in post 6698?  TIA!


----------



## luvspurses

irishpandabear said:


> Anyone know which bag Angelina Jolie is carrying in post 6698?  TIA!


it's one of the new iconclasts, there was a reveal in this the thread below : 

http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton/early-christmas-gift-887414.html?highlight=iconoclast


----------



## irishpandabear

luvspurses said:


> it's one of the new iconclasts, there was a reveal in this the thread below :
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton/early-christmas-gift-887414.html?highlight=iconoclast



Thank you so much for the fast reply, luvspurses!


----------



## luvspurses

irishpandabear said:


> Thank you so much for the fast reply, luvspurses!


no problem, glad i could help : )


----------



## luvspurses

lol steven tyler. rough night? nice bags though


----------



## Dorf

luvspurses said:


> lol steven tyler. rough night? nice bags though


Which monogram bag/suitcase is the one on the bottom?


----------



## ClintK

Dorf said:


> Which monogram bag/suitcase is the one on the bottom?


Looks like it is the old style Eole.


----------



## Dorf

ClintK said:


> Looks like it is the old style Eole.


Ok, thanks.


----------



## shalomjude

love that souple mm...really nice


----------



## KG415

Rihanna with her mini HL and the strap is actually very cute. I also have that tiny bag (got it as a teen, now I'm 21) but can't find much use for it anymore. Not sure if I would wear it like that (may be too small - kind of like Miley and those tiny Chanel flaps she sometimes wears) but it's pretty cute!


----------



## Alexis168

steph22 said:


> Myleene Klass
> 
> View attachment 2860835


 
Does anyone know which bag is Myleene Klass carrying?


----------



## BA77

What's the name of Jessica Alba's bag?


----------



## pinkkitten74

Its the christian louboton /lv


----------



## BA77

pinkkitten74 said:


> Its the christian louboton /lv




Thanks!


----------



## pinkkitten74

Celebrating monogram http://au.louisvuitton.com/eng-au/articles/celebrating-monogram-christian-louboutin


----------



## pinkkitten74

http://us.christianlouboutin.com/us_en/news/en_celebrating-monogram-with-louis-vuitton/


----------



## IVsmommy

steph22 said:


> Karen Gillan
> 
> View attachment 2895933



Is this the new red griotte or the framboise?


----------



## 19flowers

IVsmommy said:


> Is this the new red griotte or the framboise?




I think it's framboise -- Griotte (<<<)  is a darker red


----------



## Emilyfrom1981

These bags are gorgeous


----------



## shalomjude

Thanks B for all the RTW images love the wallpaper dress


----------



## luvspurses

that pic of reese doesn't even look like her. is she about to roll her ankle?


----------



## Alexis168

steph22 said:


> Miranda Kerr
> 
> View attachment 2944079


 

I feel bad for this Capucines.  The leather on the bottom is bended.


----------



## Pavla

Alexis168 said:


> I feel bad for this Capucines.  The leather on the bottom is bended.



Seems like celebrities don´t appreciate the handbags they received.


----------



## pjhm

Alexis168 said:


> I feel bad for this Capucines.  The leather on the bottom is bended.




Looks horrible--almost a crime to do this to such a lovely bag


----------



## uhpharm01

Helen can someone ID her shoes. Thanks


----------



## Purseonic Woman

Greetings!  New member here..
Perusing the LV celebrity thread for a minute and I saw Hillary Duff.  My daughter used to watch her years ago as Lizzy McGuire.  Hillary still looks as pretty as ever.  Such a lovely smile. Can't believe its been so many years!!


----------



## purseprincess32

I still own my LV lavender Bedford that Hillary Duff is carrying. My Bedford is in excellent shape because I rarely used it! haha


----------



## LeahLVoes

Purseonic Woman said:


> Greetings!  New member here..
> Perusing the LV celebrity thread for a minute and I saw Hillary Duff.  My daughter used to watch her years ago as Lizzy McGuire.  Hillary still looks as pretty as ever.  Such a lovely smile. Can't believe its been so many years!!



Hey there, I really liked her back in the days... 
But those pictures are at least 10 years old...


----------



## Purseonic Woman

Well, now don't I feel brilliant. :shame:


----------



## LeahLVoes

Purseonic Woman said:


> Well, now don't I feel brilliant. :shame:





I bet you are a brilliant woman.


----------



## deem0nessa

Last pic of Sophie Monk looks like a horrible fake....can someone verify this bag...


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

deem0nessa said:


> Last pic of Sophie Monk looks like a horrible fake....can someone verify this bag...



Looks like some sort of tufted NF?......never seen that style either!


----------



## blazedog

What is the name of the Messenger Bag Bethenny Frankel is wearing? 

Thanks.


----------



## Phédre

blazedog said:


> What is the name of the Messenger Bag Bethenny Frankel is wearing?
> 
> Thanks.



It's the Odeon.


----------



## LABAG

Think it odeon


----------



## blazedog

Thanks. It looked familiar but I couldn't place it. I assume that is the GM?


----------



## Phédre

blazedog said:


> Thanks. It looked familiar but I couldn't place it. I assume that is the GM?



Looks more like the MM to me.


----------



## cmg

Does anyone know what the name of the bag is that Cindy Crawford is using in the photo that was just recently added?


----------



## Surreal25

Looks like the Heartbreak Monogram Jokes bag.


----------



## cmg

Thanks


----------



## blazedog

What bag is Charlize wearing?


----------



## jules 8

blazedog said:


> What bag is Charlize wearing?



That's the Turrene


----------



## atlgirl

jules 8 said:


> That's the Turrene



Is it the PM or MM?


----------



## LeahLVoes

I loved seeing Charlize with the Turenne... lately the canvas bags (besides luggage) are really seen. Happy! Maybe they have a comeback


----------



## jules 8

atlgirl said:


> Is it the PM or MM?



I'm not sure


----------



## BA77

atlgirl said:


> Is it the PM or MM?




I believe it's the MM


----------



## atlgirl

BA77 said:


> I believe it's the MM



Thank you!


----------



## BA77

atlgirl said:


> Thank you!




Hi, actually I think it's the GM. Charlize is tall and that bag looks a little big on her.


----------



## niveK

cmg said:


> Does anyone know what the name of the bag is that Cindy Crawford is using in the photo that was just recently added?


From PurseBlog:

Louis Vuitton-Richard Prince collab tote from Spring 2008


----------



## atlgirl

BA77 said:


> Hi, actually I think it's the GM. Charlize is tall and that bag looks a little big on her.



Good point. Thx!


----------



## mzehner2001

First time I've seen her daughter. What a cute little girl[emoji136]


----------



## LilySa

I find the seperate threads very confusing..sorry


----------



## ayumiken

Addy said:


> Hello and welcome to the new Celebrities and Their LVs thread !
> 
> Since we've had some issues with our previous threads, let's set out some ground rules.
> 
> *1) *Please post COMMENTS ONLY in this thread. Pictures belong here - http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton/celebrities-and-their-lvs-pics-only-344348.html
> 
> *2) *Be respectful of other posters *AT ALL TIMES*. Do not make us deprive you of celebrities again.
> 
> *3)* Post pictures using the file attachment tool to upload photos! Hotlinking photos means that links may either stop working or you are taking away from someone else's photo hosting services.
> 
> *4) *Please name the celebrity and the bag used, it you need help, repost in the comments thread so that someone can help you out.
> 
> 
> 
> If you require assistance, please PM any of the sub-forum Mods [Ayla, John 5, Selena, Addy, Sunshine, Lee69] - we will be happy to help you.
> 
> 
> 
> This continuation of this thread - http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton/celebrities-and-their-lv-302471.html?highlight=celebs


Thanks Addy i'm happy to see new thread for comments only


----------



## miss_chiff

http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton/celebrities-and-their-lvs-pics-only-344348-468.html
Post #7018
Catherine Zeta Jones
*Is this really an Lv Alma? I have the epi fuchsia Alma and the interior color is the same as the exterior. And, it doesn't have a contrasting band on the interior pockets. In post #7018 the interior of the bag in this photo appears lighter than its exterior color (different color) with a contrast band at what seems to be an interior pocket. Just wondering.


----------



## LeahLVoes

miss_chiff said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton/celebrities-and-their-lvs-pics-only-344348-468.html
> Post #7018
> Catherine Zeta Jones
> *Is this really an Lv Alma? I have the epi fuchsia Alma and the interior color is the same as the exterior. And, it doesn't have a contrasting band on the interior pockets. In post #7018 the interior of the bag in this photo appears lighter than its exterior color (different color) with a contrast band at what seems to be an interior pocket. Just wondering.



Your right its kind of weird. 
I don't think its a Louis Vuitton, the zipper pull looks different to.


----------



## Angie4m

DennisLVoes said:


> Your right its kind of weird.
> I don't think its a Louis Vuitton, the zipper pull looks different to.



I think an assumption has been made that this is a new bag. The multicolour alma from 2003 has zipper pulls just like that but they are brass. 

I would hazard a guess that either this is an old photo or it's an old bag and possibly one that's been custom made by LV when they used to do more of these kind of things. 

The light coloured interior and contrasting leather would be very fitting of bags up until mid 2000's?

I know when I've had custom orders I've been asked what colour lining I want.


----------



## miss_chiff

Angie4m said:


> I think an assumption has been made that this is a new bag. The multicolour alma from 2003 has zipper pulls just like that but they are brass.
> 
> I would hazard a guess that either this is an old photo or it's an old bag and possibly one that's been custom made by LV when they used to do more of these kind of things.
> 
> The light coloured interior and contrasting leather would be very fitting of bags up until mid 2000's?
> 
> I know when I've had custom orders I've been asked what colour lining I want.



Great info! Thanks for posting!


----------



## OneMoreDay

http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=29032556&postcount=7066

Kerry Washington's just sublime here. Wish she could've worn a more interesting pair of heels but with that sunlight on that gorgeous skin and that red lip I could forgive her. The Louboutin Iconoclast helps too.


----------



## deppstar

Can I say how much I love Elle fanning with her speedyb25? She looks so casual yet chic..


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

I have the same bag as Queen Rania of Jordan except I think hers is a bb. I find that pretty awesome since she looks to be such a classy lady.  (I know nothing about her)


----------



## OneMoreDay

PinkInTheBlue said:


> I have the same bag as Queen Rania of Jordan except I think hers is a bb. I find that pretty awesome since she looks to be such a classy lady.  (I know nothing about her)



She's amazing. One of the most active royals I've seen and such a role model for women in the region. Great sense of style too. Sheikha Mozah of Qatar is another stylish royal who's just as active, only maybe her wardrobe isn't as accessible since she only wears haute couture whereas Queen Rania can also be seen wearing and carrying Louis Vuitton (in addition to haute couture).


----------



## mommyluvscoach

Thought that Lucy Watson picture was Leighton Meester for a moment there.


----------



## handbagtak

Would you buy this LV Wallet...? Thinking about it!!

<a href="http://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bQvRnybuV" target="_parent">AliExpress.com Product - Woman Colorful PU Leather Long Fashion Wallets Purses Female Womens G Wallet Famous Brand Women Clutch Portefeuille Femme gw0156</a>


----------



## chessmont

I can't tell what LV Steven Tyler is carrying...  anyone?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

chessmont said:


> I can't tell what LV Steven Tyler is carrying...  anyone?


Looks like a Macassar christopher pm, it's on the website..


----------



## chessmont

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Looks like a Macassar christopher pm, it's on the website..



Thank you!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

chessmont said:


> Thank you!



You're welcome..


----------



## uhpharm01

One I want that old school pegase that Liz hurley has. 

Two  LV needs bring mar jacobs back. 
http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=29254824&postcount=7112
Wow Marc


----------



## WenD08

uhpharm01 said:


> One I want that old school pegase that Liz hurley has.
> 
> Two  LV needs bring mar jacobs back.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=29254824&postcount=7112
> Wow Marc



+1.  I do like the new Delightful and love my Sarah NM but that's it.  Not liking these new piece/other changes.


----------



## uhpharm01

WenD08 said:


> +1.  I do like the new Delightful and love my Sarah NM but that's it.  Not liking these new piece/other changes.



I heard you


----------



## shalomjude

love, love alicia's dress from s/s 2016 show .... can't stand miranda K
loved the show ... amazing rtw again.


----------



## BA77

uhpharm01 said:


> One I want that old school pegase that Liz hurley has.
> 
> 
> 
> Two  LV needs bring mar jacobs back.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=29254824&postcount=7112
> 
> Wow Marc




I'm glad I got the old Pegase!


----------



## uhpharm01

BA77 said:


> I'm glad I got the old Pegase!



Damn I missed out


----------



## lara0112

since they brought LV to Jordan, Queen Rania has been carrying their bags non-stop LOL


----------



## lara0112

absolutely hate most of the last few outfits of the celeb pic thread - what were people thinking, Uma Thurman??


----------



## OneMoreDay

uhpharm01 said:


> Damn I missed out



Out of curiosity, what's the difference?


----------



## uhpharm01

OneMoreDay said:


> Out of curiosity, what's the difference?



The old version was a better made product with the thicker canvas and with better durability. The new version is Made of a lighter construction and plus when my LV SA squeezed it on the sides half way down the luggage. It made a noise when he squeezed it and he said to me that. He said that LV didn't think the new version through.


----------



## BA77

uhpharm01 said:


> the old version was a better made product with the thicker canvas and with better durability. The new version is made of a lighter construction and plus when my lv sa squeezed it on the sides half way down the luggage. It made a noise when he squeezed it and he said to me that. He said that lv didn't think the new version through.




+1


----------



## DamierLover

Colleen Rooney...GM or MM Neverfull?


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

GM, definitely


----------



## OneMoreDay

http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=29286373&postcount=7124

Can anyone ID her shoes? They remind me of Gianvito Rossi except they're a bit more rock and roll (like Kate, lol).


----------



## LVMOMMY

What bag is Chloe Sevigny wearing?  Any details would be appreciated!


----------



## OneMoreDay

LVMOMMY said:


> What bag is Chloe Sevigny wearing?  Any details would be appreciated!



This was a seasonal runway clutch from Fall/Winter 2014. I've been wanting one forever.



Source: http://www.spottedfashion.com/2014/03/05/louis-vuitton-fallwinter-2014-runway-bag-collection/


----------



## LVMOMMY

OneMoreDay said:


> This was a seasonal runway clutch from Fall/Winter 2014. I've been wanting one forever.
> 
> View attachment 3171484
> 
> Source: http://www.spottedfashion.com/2014/03/05/louis-vuitton-fallwinter-2014-runway-bag-collection/




Thanks!  Do you happen to know the name?  This photo looks like the interior is ivory.  Did it come different colors?


----------



## OneMoreDay

LVMOMMY said:


> Thanks!  Do you happen to know the name?  This photo looks like the interior is ivory.  Did it come different colors?



It's called the Flip Flap (so cute ). It came in two colours. Deep red and black.

Excerpt from Brag My Bag:

_"Nicolas explains the creation: &#8216;as if it could blow with the wind like feuilles&#8217;. For those who do not know what &#8216;feuilles&#8217; means &#8211; translated in French is leaf. It&#8217;s a fashionable accessory to wear for everyday because it also comes with a shoulder strap. The double opening of the Pochette Flip Flap canvas evokes gracefulness.

Measuring 13&#8217; x 8.7&#8217; x 0.8&#8217; (W x H x D) inches, it&#8217;s available in two colors; deep red and black, priced at $2,580 USD or &#8364;1700 euro&#8217;s at Louis Vuitton e-store."_









Source: http://www.bragmybag.com/louis-vuitton-flip-flap-pouches/


----------



## LVMOMMY

OneMoreDay said:


> It's called the Flip Flap (so cute ). It came in two colours. Deep red and black.
> 
> Excerpt from Brag My Bag:
> 
> _"Nicolas explains the creation: as if it could blow with the wind like feuilles. For those who do not know what feuilles means  translated in French is leaf. Its a fashionable accessory to wear for everyday because it also comes with a shoulder strap. The double opening of the Pochette Flip Flap canvas evokes gracefulness.
> 
> Measuring 13 x 8.7 x 0.8 (W x H x D) inches, its available in two colors; deep red and black, priced at $2,580 USD or 1700 euros at Louis Vuitton e-store."_
> 
> View attachment 3171716
> 
> 
> View attachment 3171715
> 
> 
> View attachment 3171717
> 
> Source: http://www.bragmybag.com/louis-vuitton-flip-flap-pouches/



Thank you!  Gorgeous!  Bummer, I totally missed out!


----------



## OneMoreDay

LVMOMMY said:


> Thank you!  Gorgeous!  Bummer, I totally missed out!



 Check this out: http://selfservicemagazine.com/the-how-to-3/


----------



## classeejackee

OneMoreDay said:


> Check this out: http://selfservicemagazine.com/the-how-to-3/


 


Wow!  That's really different!


----------



## LVMOMMY

OneMoreDay said:


> Check this out: http://selfservicemagazine.com/the-how-to-3/



WOW!  You have the greatest links and photos of this dreamy piece!  Thanks!


----------



## OneMoreDay

classeejackee said:


> Wow!  That's really different!



Isn't it such a fun piece? Wish we could have more designs like this. Highly conceptual too.



LVMOMMY said:


> WOW!  You have the greatest links and photos of this dreamy piece!  Thanks!



You're welcome!  Only wish we had a chance at getting one, lol.


----------



## BagLady14

Giselle & daughter pic. Her little girl is adorable.  Post #7149, Can anyone identify the scarf?


----------



## Robby

steph22 said:


> Katie Price


Is'n it Heidi Clum?


----------



## minababe

Robby said:


> Is'n it Heidi Clum?


 


whaaat? that's rude ... heidi is beautiful ..


----------



## Dorf

Is that Kriss Jenner together with Corey?


----------



## uhpharm01

Dorf said:


> Is that Kriss Jenner together with Corey?



Yes


----------



## Dorf

uhpharm01 said:


> Yes


What a terrible picture..


----------



## LuxMommy

It's so horrible I feel bad for her .


----------



## uhpharm01

Dorf said:


> What a terrible picture..



I agree


----------



## baggyland

LuxMommy said:


> It's so horrible I feel bad for her .


On the other hand I think he was trying to cover her, from the paparazzi, that's a kind gesture


----------



## LuxMommy

baggyland said:


> On the other hand I think he was trying to cover her, from the paparazzi, that's a kind gesture



True, without him it would have been a total disaster.


----------



## Christina.S

steph22 said:


> Corey Gamble
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3228314




Who's that walking in front of him[emoji23]


----------



## chessmont

=


----------



## collector007

Christina.S said:


> Who's that walking in front of him[emoji23]


Probably Kris Kardashian


----------



## 1Kellygirl

What is the name of the bag Iggy is carrying?


----------



## irishpandabear

LuxMommy said:


> True, without him it would have been a total disaster.



Agreed, total 100% disaster!  I am surprised she didn't pay $$$ to have that removed from the internet given that her image is everything to her.  I know Kim K does that with shots she finds unflattering.


----------



## irishpandabear

And, Dita always looks amazing!  I wish I had an ounce of the airport glam these stars have.  Sigh.


----------



## 19flowers

1Kellygirl said:


> What is the name of the bag Iggy is carrying?



Babylone Mahina PM  - there are pics and info in the Mahina Club


----------



## bugn

#7194 - Brandy w/ the Palm Springs Backpack MM is the cutest celeb pic I have seen in a very looooooooong time. She looks so cute w/ this bag. Thanks for posting it!


----------



## luvspurses

jennifer connelly: love the bag ( but sorry not the dress : / is it just me? )


----------



## LV Aida s joy

Helen Dunn wearing Louis Vuitton neferfull


----------



## LV Aida s joy

And here is Hillary Duffs. Wearing Empreinte speedy in beautiful color


----------



## BA77

Who is Courtney Stodden? Is she a porn star?


----------



## chessmont

BA77 said:


> Who is Courtney Stodden? Is she a porn star?


I think she is most known for marrying a ~ 50 year old man when she was ~16.  The details elude me maybe other have more info  I could be wrong about the name but I think thats who she is.


----------



## BA77

chessmont said:


> I think she is most known for marrying a ~ 50 year old man when she was ~16.  The details elude me maybe other have more info  I could be wrong about the name but I think thats who she is.




Oh ok. Thanks.


----------



## Meaghanb123

What bag is Whoopi carrying?!? Love


----------



## Dorf

The bag Gemma Collins is carrying is obviously a fake.


----------



## Dorf

Meaghanb123 said:


> What bag is Whoopi carrying?!? Love


It's the Christopher messenger from the men's line


----------



## VuittonPrince

Dorf said:


> The bag Gemma Collins is carrying is obviously a fake.



Agreed!


----------



## Dorf

VuittonPrince said:


> Agreed!


Quite embarrassing of Purseforum!


----------



## Perspex

The clutches !! &#128525;


----------



## Alexis168

miriammarquez said:


> Karlie Kloss


 
This must be the new Capucines PM.


----------



## 19flowers

Alexis168 said:


> This must be the new Capucines PM.



The size looks like it might be the PM, but it is not releasing in this color....????   Do you think it is a BB?   Looks too large to be BB.


----------



## Alexis168

19flowers said:


> The size looks like it might be the PM, but it is not releasing in this color....????   Do you think it is a BB?   Looks too large to be BB.


 
It must be the PM.  I have the MM and the BB.  The BB is smaller than the one in the pic.


----------



## 19flowers

Alexis168 said:


> It must be the PM.  I have the MM and the BB.  The BB is smaller than the one in the pic.



I hope this color will be released in PM -- I love it!!


----------



## Possum

Miranda is carrying a Givenchy Lucrezia bag, not an SC.


----------



## LVloverDTLA

I am sorry, but Teresa Guidice....you were not-that-long-ago convicted of financial fraud, and you're carrying luxury handbags?   Trash.


----------



## LVloverDTLA

And the male celebrity pictures are so boring....just keepalls.   I scroll right on by those and just ogle the women's handbags.   

Oh, to be a woman!  #jealous


----------



## gottabagit

LVloverDTLA said:


> I am sorry, but Teresa Guidice....you were not-that-long-ago convicted of financial fraud, and you're carrying luxury handbags?   Trash.



Why shouldn't she carry her "luxury handbags?"  Is she expected to have a bonfire and throw away all her nice things and walk around in rags? I'm not her biggest fan but I don't see anything wrong with her using nice things.


----------



## LVloverDTLA

gottabagit said:


> Why shouldn't she carry her "luxury handbags?"  Is she expected to have a bonfire and throw away all her nice things and walk around in rags? I'm not her biggest fan but I don't see anything wrong with her using nice things.



Let me clarify.    If they're handbags she already owned...fair game. 
But if you're BUYING luxury items after you've been convicted of financial fraud, then that's just tacky.
If she had committed fraud which involved your money (which in a way it's all of our money since it was tax fraud), then would you want her buying luxury goods?


----------



## Friesoverguys

LVloverDTLA said:


> Let me clarify.    If they're handbags she already owned...fair game.
> But if you're BUYING luxury items after you've been convicted of financial fraud, then that's just tacky.
> If she had committed fraud which involved your money (which in a way it's all of our money since it was tax fraud), then would you want her buying luxury goods?


 
There was a court order to seize the Giudices assests last June according to radaronline.com I think they are still in the process of liquidating. She is fighting it. If I were her lawyer, I'd tell her to do as a gesture of good faith. It doesn't look good to be walking around with a purse most American women can only dream of owning.


----------



## sfbay55555

Friesoverguys said:


> There was a court order to seize the Giudices assests last June according to radaronline.com I think they are still in the process of liquidating. She is fighting it. If I were her lawyer, I'd tell her to do as a gesture of good faith. It doesn't look good to be walking around with a purse most American women can only dream of owning.



You're right on the money.


----------



## MaryLVLover

Hello

Who could tell the name of the bag of Angelina Jolie, page 30, second pic posted by Fancy? Thank you.


----------



## him8nce_momma69

MaryLVLover said:


> Hello
> 
> Who could tell the name of the bag of Angelina Jolie, page 30, second pic posted by Fancy? Thank you.



Probably a Cabas tote.  Looks like the Mezzo size, although she was in their campaign using her own Alto, which was the largest one made, but the vachetta on that one was well weathered and darker.


----------



## MaryLVLover

Hello

Thank you for your help; I really like this tote.


----------



## irishlas

I also think it is a cabas mezzo based on my count of the pattern.  I have one and love the way it sits on my shoulder.  It's a great tote for work or everyday. I have an older one and baby it now because they don't make it anymore.


----------



## MaryLVLover

irishlas said:


> I also think it is a cabas mezzo based on my count of the pattern.  I have one and love the way it sits on my shoulder.  It's a great tote for work or everyday. I have an older one and baby it now because they don't make it anymore.


Yeahhh looks very nice tote.


----------



## bigshipppppp

speedy is so classiccccccc


----------



## Luv2BaGirl

What bag is Selina Gomez wearing, does anyone know? Love it!


----------



## Luv2BaGirl

Pic 16/21


----------



## Michikoamelia

Hey everyone


----------



## luvspurses

joan collins, wow nice luggage! and she's 82?? when was that pic taken??


----------



## clu13

Many have called the grunge boots worn by so many celebrities at the Met ball the "must have accessory of the season." They can have them - maybe I'm just too old but I lived through the grunge era of fashion (interestingly, Marc Jacobs was on the forefront of that) and it was interesting. But there's no need to revisit let alone paired with formal attire.


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

clu13 said:


> Many have called the grunge boots worn by so many celebrities at the Met ball the "must have accessory of the season." They can have them - maybe I'm just too old but I lived through the grunge era of fashion (interestingly, Marc Jacobs was on the forefront of that) and it was interesting. But there's no need to revisit let alone paired with formal attire.




I think the look is horrible but I'm 43. What do I know? [emoji6]


----------



## thewave1969

Does anyone know which brand are the black boots in post 7294? Thank you


----------



## Maltoo

Jamie Vardy...


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Anyone know the name of the cross body worn by shikira please?


----------



## 19flowers

Ukpandagirl said:


> Anyone know the name of the cross body worn by shikira please?




think it's Sunshine Denim - there were several styles released a few years ago in this denim line.....


----------



## Ukpandagirl

19flowers said:


> think it's Sunshine Denim - there were several styles released a few years ago in this denim line.....



Now I don't really like the denim (don't ask me why as I have no good reason at all) but I just love this bag. Shikira is absolutely gorgeous so I guess the bag looks even better iuswim.  Loving that design. Thank you


----------



## 19flowers

Ukpandagirl said:


> Anyone know the name of the cross body worn by shikira please?






here's more info on these bags....

http://forum.purseblog.com/limited-...10-s-s-mono-cheche-mono-eden-mono-558880.html


----------



## Ukpandagirl

19flowers said:


> here's more info on these bags....
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/limited-...10-s-s-mono-cheche-mono-eden-mono-558880.html



Thank you for the link. That's very cool. You've probably worked out I'm a newbie to LV. Normally hang out on the Mulberry forum but LV has just won me over and I've now got a modest family of three... Soon to get a bag but just not sure what.. Eek!!

Oh my word the green version is just amazing


----------



## npnpnp

LV Aida s joy said:


> View attachment 3240454
> 
> 
> And here is Hillary Duffs. Wearing Empreinte speedy in beautiful color



A decade later and Hilary Duff is still life


----------



## taniherd

The pic of Muhammed Ali (RIP) in the LV ad looks photoshopped.  

Haven't seen Ashley Tisdale in a long time.  Her purse is cute.


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

Love that Twist Ashley Tisdel is carrying!


----------



## Mzacca15

What is the name of the bag Taylor Swift is carrying?


----------



## kymmie

Mzacca15 said:


> What is the name of the bag Taylor Swift is carrying?



I hope someone knows!  I am
So curious.


----------



## Nordy's girl

I would also love to know the name of the bag Taylor Swift is carrying, it's gorgeous!!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

I think it's called the monogram canvas cruiser.It's mentioned in the new bags thread..


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Nordy's girl said:


> I would also love to know the name of the bag Taylor Swift is carrying, it's gorgeous!!


Ops, thought i quoted you....monogram canvas cruiser I think.....


----------



## Nordy's girl

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Ops, thought i quoted you....monogram canvas cruiser I think.....



Thank you!!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Nordy's girl said:


> Thank you!!


You're welcome!


----------



## kef2

Sorry if this has been asked already but what bag is Miranda Kerr carrying in the most recent pic posted of her ? Thanks in advance


----------



## 2babies

kef2 said:


> Sorry if this has been asked already but what bag is Miranda Kerr carrying in the most recent pic posted of her ? Thanks in advance



louis vuitton vivenne bag


----------



## kef2

2babies said:


> louis vuitton vivenne bag


Thanks xx


----------



## Jayfo

Ugh.... that photo of Adele Exarchopolous sucking on that cancer stick is making me cringe just thinking about how that smell is ruining that beautiful bag.


----------



## amrx87

Jayfo said:


> Ugh.... that photo of Adele Exarchopolous sucking on that cancer stick is making me cringe just thinking about how that smell is ruining that beautiful bag.



YES! Would've been a nice photo otherwise


----------



## amrx87

Jojo fletchers (7323) nf has the darkest patina ive ever seen! I wonder if it got soaked somehow


----------



## Nordy's girl

In the celeb with pictures section Julia Roberts is carrying a city steamer that has a tie dye look to it, does anyone know what year this is from? I love it!! Sorry I couldn't figure out how to copy and paste the pic. It's s recent post. Thanks so much for then help!


----------



## 19flowers

Nordy's girl said:


> In the celeb with pictures section Julia Roberts is carrying a city steamer that has a tie dye look to it, does anyone know what year this is from? I love it!! Sorry I couldn't figure out how to copy and paste the pic. It's s recent post. Thanks so much for then help!


I sent you a PM -- it's City Steamer Hologram......


----------



## Nordy's girl

Thank you!!


----------



## Dilostyle

Hi, I'm wanting to purchase the Neverfill and the size is my question. I'm 5'4 around 115 lbs and was wondering if the bag worn by Jojo Fletcher post # 7323 is a MM and is post #7328 with Holly Holm the same size? Also, Kathy Hilton #7346 and Millie Mackintosh #7359 the same size also. I'm 4 hours from a boutique and ordering online is somewhat limited. Thanks so much for all your imput


----------



## Pinksweater

Is it me or is David Beckam gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Dilostyle

Pinksweater said:


> Is it me or is David Beckam gorgeous!!!!


Over the top gorgeous


----------



## California53

Good Afternoon, 
Could you please let me know the name of this LV bag? Thank you. 
Warm regards, 
California53


----------



## 19flowers

California53 said:


> Good Afternoon,
> Could you please let me know the name of this LV bag? Thank you.
> Warm regards,
> California53
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3421775



this bag is the Petite Malle


----------



## California53

19flowers said:


> this bag is the Petite Malle



Thank you!


----------



## LVHeartsDesire

The artsy bag pictured with Tionne Watkins is a fake


----------



## California53

Whoa! Good for you. I wouldn't have known.


----------



## Nordy's girl

In a newer picture of Selena Gomez it looks as if she is carrying a white perforated speedy, does anyone know what this bag is? It's gorgeous! Thanks so much!


----------



## sayakayumi

Nordy's girl said:


> In a newer picture of Selena Gomez it looks as if she is carrying a white perforated speedy, does anyone know what this bag is? It's gorgeous! Thanks so much!


Very pretty bag, it's perforated Sofia Coppola, see here: http://www.spottedfashion.com/2016/...-coppola-bags-are-perforated-for-spring-2016/


----------



## Nordy's girl

sayakayumi said:


> Very pretty bag, it's perforated Sofia Coppola, see here: http://www.spottedfashion.com/2016/...-coppola-bags-are-perforated-for-spring-2016/



Thank you so much!!


----------



## Summerfriend

Wow, Kendall Jenner is wearing the crap out of that LV backpack this summer! Good for her. I love seeing celebrities carrying the same bag over and over. That's true style, to me.


----------



## luv2bling

Thanks to everyone who posts pics in the Celebrities and their LV Bags Pics thread.  It's one of my favorite threads.


----------



## bugn

Mine too! It's the first and sometimes the only thread I click on.  ~ XOXO


----------



## taniherd

Anyone know the name of the Empreinte purse Crystal Renay is carrying?  Gorgeous!


----------



## SchaalBWife

Post 7374 with Gwen Stefani... What bag is that?


----------



## sayakayumi

SchaalBWife said:


> Post 7374 with Gwen Stefani... What bag is that?


*It's the Monogram Cheche Gypsy PM *from Spring/summer 2010*
Price: *US$3360
*Size: *20.1″ x 13.8″ x 7.9″
*Color:* Vert

look here: http://www.ilvoelv.com/2010/01/louis-vuitton-springsummer-2010-bag.html


----------



## sayakayumi

taniherd said:


> Anyone know the name of the Empreinte purse Crystal Renay is carrying?  Gorgeous!


It looks like the Pont Neuf from the back

http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/the-new-pont-neuf-yay-or-nay.936079/


----------



## Brendutch

How do you feel about North West carrying a LV?


----------



## Pinksweater

Brendutch said:


> How do you feel about North West carrying a LV?


Cute girl with a cute purse


----------



## Brendutch

Yes, she looks cute. But I don't know, if I had a daughter I would probably wait until she was at least 18 y/o. But    that is just me; I don't have millions!


----------



## Summerfriend

North West and her little Speedy just gave me life.


----------



## LemonDrop

So hubby and I saw a minor celebrity/athlete in the grocery store today. Hubby says, "Don't geek out but Holly Holm is right there".  I laughed and said, "Why would I geek out, what am I 10 years old"?  Then I saw that she was carrying a LV NF DE MM and proceeded to spend the next few minutes geeking out because I could share that on tPF.


----------



## calipursegal

Brendutch said:


> How do you feel about North West carrying a LV?


I saw this on TMZ and it was really annoying that they kept saying the bag was 1k. They ran around $550... still expensive for a child, but not the same as 1k. Given their income level, $550 is probably like what, $50 to them? $5? 50 cents? 

I think the speedy hl is adorable and I would argue that is _why_ LV made them. I was going to get a pre-loved one for niece, but my sister said no. I let my other niece carry my mini pochette and strangers kept saying how cute she was.


----------



## Lovely pink

So pretty


----------



## luvspurses

talia storm's top, really? lol


----------



## JacqueOCS

Hi! What LV bag is Courtney Stodden carrying in the celebrity page 500? TIA for any info


----------



## GoldengirlNY

JacqueOCS said:


> Hi! What LV bag is Courtney Stodden carrying in the celebrity page 500? TIA for any info



Tivoli pm. Not meant for shoulder carry, but she pulls it off.


----------



## Kidclarke

A couple of years ago I shared a flight from Heathrow airport to LAX with Lindsay Lohan and she had so much pretty LV luggage. 
Never seen so much LV on the luggage belt in my life!


----------



## JacqueOCS

GoldengirlNY said:


> Tivoli pm. Not meant for shoulder carry, but she pulls it off.


Thank you Golden Girl


----------



## taniherd

Mickey Rourke's bag looks questionable...or maybe it's just a vintage? [emoji848]


----------



## luvspurses

taniherd said:


> Mickey Rourke's bag looks questionable...or maybe it's just a vintage? [emoji848]


and what is that furball he is carrying?? is it alive?? lol!


----------



## Cinnamon718

Mickey Rourke and Courtney Stodden have ruined LV for me


----------



## Pickle123

TOBagGirl said:


> Mickey Rourke and Courtney Stodden have ruined LV for me


Mickey Rourke ruined a future face lift for me!


----------



## taniherd

luvspurses said:


> and what is that furball he is carrying?? is it alive?? lol!



LOL! I thought it was a little Pomeranian?


----------



## taniherd

Pickle123 said:


> Mickey Rourke ruined a future face lift for me!



[emoji23]


----------



## Sourisbrune

Hi Everyone!
Does anyone know the name or the monogram stickers bag Jessica Biel is carrying in today's celebrity photos?
Thank you!


----------



## blazedog

What bag is this?

Thanks


----------



## sayakayumi

Sourisbrune said:


> Hi Everyone!
> Does anyone know the name or the monogram stickers bag Jessica Biel is carrying in today's celebrity photos?
> Thank you!





blazedog said:


> What bag is this?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> View attachment 3473153


It's from the iconoclast collection, this one is the Camera Messenger bag by Cindy Sherman

See here: http://www.spottedfashion.com/2014/...m-iconoclasts-bag-collection-reference-guide/


----------



## Lvgirl71

blazedog said:


> What bag is this?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> View attachment 3473153



That is the Cindy Sherman Camera bag released a couple of yrs ago part of the Iconoclast collection. It had actual patches on it.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Thank you!
Love this bag!!!!


----------



## taniherd

Whew! $4400 for that purse? [emoji15]


----------



## Rose71

steph22 said:


> Miranda Kerr
> 
> View attachment 3484858





steph22 said:


> Alicia Vikander
> 
> View attachment 3484864





steph22 said:


> Miroslava Duma
> 
> View attachment 3484873


I like  all that bootsthe blues are awesome


----------



## luvspurses

ok, julianne moore is having a bad hair day, it happens,  but devon windsor's pants, oh dear.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Does anyone know the make and name of her orange tote?  Thank you!


----------



## Pickle123

Sourisbrune said:


> View attachment 3522147
> 
> 
> Does anyone know the make and name of her orange tote?  Thank you!


I would love to know about this orange tote too. Anyone?


----------



## LVMOMMY

Does anyone know the name of the Chanel bag NeNe Leaks is carrying?


----------



## horse17

LVMOMMY said:


> Does anyone know the name of the Chanel bag NeNe Leaks is carrying?


She looks great!


----------



## Sourisbrune

LVMOMMY said:


> Does anyone know the name of the Chanel bag NeNe Leaks is carrying?



It's a Chanel single flap Maxi.  It looks like lambskin.


----------



## LVMOMMY

Sourisbrune said:


> It's a Chanel single flap Maxi.  It looks like lambskin.



Thanks!


----------



## unhly_msqurade

Anyone else disappointed to see Dakota Johnson wearing fur?


----------



## Toby93

Squirrel75 said:


> Anyone else disappointed to see Dakota Johnson wearing fur?


Yes


----------



## Cindy@0217

Wow you posted a lot of pictures


----------



## Sourisbrune

I was surprised to see Dakota Johnson in fur, too.  I don't impose my beliefs on people, to each their own, but I was surprised at my discomfort seeing someone in fur nowadays.  In the 60's and 70's, my mom had fur coats (eeeeek!).  I remember as a child, I felt so sorry for the animals.  I became a vegan.  Now that's a Dr. Phil Show.

Is it just me or do you think the Kardashian gals have broken out of their Birkin mold?  I see more and more photos of them carrying a variety of luxury designer bags.


----------



## Yuki85

Can anyone ID the shirt with roses on the shoulder that Ashley Tisdale wears? Many thanks!


----------



## Shoppinmel

Aww seeing all these Palm Springs backpacks makes me want to pull mine out! I think I will for tomorrow!


----------



## merekat703

What is Ali Larters make up clutch??


----------



## sonaturallyme

merekat703 said:


> What is Ali Larters make up clutch??


Looks like it's the toiletry pouch 26. 

http://us.louisvuitton.com/eng-us/products/toiletry-pouch-26-monogram-000767


----------



## MJDaisy

which LV bag is jessica alba using? what is the name? with the leather front


----------



## sonaturallyme

MJDaisy said:


> which LV bag is jessica alba using? what is the name? with the leather front



That's the W bag from a few years ago. It's been discontinued. 

https://www.bragmybag.com/louis-vuitton-new-w-bag-monogram/


----------



## kerplunk

#7790 is Eva Longoria not Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## ccbaggirl89

not a celeb, but she's meeting the future queen (in Chanel) and chose to wear her LV shawl and favorite to the event!


----------



## Summerfriend

Ok, I normally really enjoy seeing celebrities carry the same bag over and over. It's very relatable and stylish. That said . . . can someone get Dakota Johnson another bag already???  I have a Saumur too and I love it, but jeez lady. Even I switch out every now and then.


----------



## Summerfriend

Oops my bad, Dakota also seems to have a very well-loved Noe. 

I wonder if any of her bags are hand-me-downs from Melanie?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Summerfriend said:


> Ok, I normally really enjoy seeing celebrities carry the same bag over and over. It's very relatable and stylish. That said . . . can someone get Dakota Johnson another bag already???  I have a Saumur too and I love it, but jeez lady. Even I switch out every now and then.


i keep posting pics of her wearing it in the threads, lol. she usually goes for very vintage stuff, even her chanel pieces are super old. maybe she's on a weekly rotation like many of us??!!


----------



## Summerfriend

ccbaggirl89 said:


> i keep posting pics of her wearing it in the threads, lol. she usually goes for very vintage stuff, even her chanel pieces are super old. maybe she's on a weekly rotation like many of us??!!



I love it. It's refreshing to see celebrities rotating bags and using older bags too - rather than just a parade of the newest bags like they're disposable! 

I'm telling you, some of these bags HAVE to be from her mother's closet. You know Melanie Griffith must have collected several pieces over the years!


----------



## Kristine Page

Corie said:


> Yea its back


Reply...


----------



## Kristine Page

Summerfriend said:


> I love it. It's refreshing to see celebrities rotating bags and using older bags too - rather than just a parade of the newest bags like they're disposable!
> 
> I'm telling you, some of these bags HAVE to be from her mother's closet. You know Melanie Griffith must have collected several pieces over the years!


Replying..


----------



## Sonmi999

I love seeing Hillary Duff rocking that World Tour Speedy B! She clearly loves that bag!


----------



## Summerfriend

Khloe in those lucite heels. SIGH. 

I'm not a Kardashian hater. I actually like them. But GIRLS. Get it together. All the fashion on the last 2 pages is heinous! Thank God for the LV bags or I'd need to detox my eyes!


----------



## chessmont

Summerfriend said:


> Khloe in those lucite heels. SIGH.
> 
> I'm not a Kardashian hater. I actually like them. But GIRLS. Get it together. All the fashion on the last 2 pages is heinous! Thank God for the LV bags or I'd need to detox my eyes!



My first thought was "stripper shoes"  Sorry it just popped into my head...


----------



## JoeDelRey

What in the hell is Kendall wearing


----------



## luvspurses

GaGaBoy said:


> What in the hell is Kendall wearing


i literally came here to post the same question, lol. you beat me to it. WTH ???


----------



## stephwin

Does anyone know what bag Alicia Vikander is carrying, on page 524?  Thanks.


----------



## 19flowers

stephwin said:


> Does anyone know what bag Alicia Vikander is carrying, on page 524? Thanks.



City Steamer


----------



## Sourisbrune

#7856;#7868;#7869---> Mariah Cary, Jen Lopez and Angie Jolie must've gotten the same LV gift bag.  Yikes!


----------



## thesilkgirl

LVMOMMY said:


> Does anyone know the name of the Chanel bag NeNe Leaks is carrying?


Chanel Jumbo?


----------



## luvspurses

khloe K looks like she's headed off to hogwarts, lol. nice backpack tho.


----------



## St.Germain

Love Kylie Jenner's cerise speedy! I think she has a thing for carrying "vintage" LV pieces lately. I wonder who's closet she has been raiding.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

recent pics of kendall jenner always have her carrying just her phone and pomme vernis key cles. her cles looks so bulky, wonder what fits in it.  nice to see celebs using their products over and over though


----------



## paruparo

Maybe I'll get hate for saying this... but I'm not such a big fan of the Kardashians, and they've been using LV a lot more lately it seems... it's turning me off my love for it


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Kendall J., post 7895... wth is she wearing???!!!!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

paruparo said:


> Maybe I'll get hate for saying this... but I'm not such a big fan of the Kardashians, and they've been using LV a lot more lately it seems... it's turning me off my love for it


i have thought the same thing at times. not about the K family.. but i sometimes see a celeb i don't like, and she's wearing a bag i own or want, and it puts me off the bag. it's like i don't want to look like that person or have anything in common with them.


----------



## luvspurses

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Kendall J., post 7895... wth is she wearing???!!!!


well, other than the alma bb, not much, lol.


----------



## Brendutch

paruparo said:


> Maybe I'll get hate for saying this... but I'm not such a big fan of the Kardashians, and they've been using LV a lot more lately it seems... it's turning me off my love for it


Well, I'm thinking the same thing.


----------



## paruparo

ccbaggirl89 said:


> i have thought the same thing at times. not about the K family.. but i sometimes see a celeb i don't like, and she's wearing a bag i own or want, and it puts me off the bag. it's like i don't want to look like that person or have anything in common with them.





Brendutch said:


> Well, I'm thinking the same thing.



Lol, i'm glad i am not alone in how i feel about that  i was drooling over a cerises speedy, then i saw Kylie Jenner pictured with it, and it made me pause. Nope, no more drooling over it. But who knows, I may still get it and just wait until the K's move on to whatever next brand they want to schill for.


----------



## luvspurses

could bambi northwood-blyth fit any more into that pochette metis??


----------



## mcgummerson

luvspurses said:


> could bambi northwood-blyth fit any more into that pochette metis??


Lololol I was thinking the same!!


----------



## voodoodoll2005

luvspurses said:


> could bambi northwood-blyth fit any more into that pochette metis??


I came here to post the same, lol.


----------



## luvspurses

angelina jolie = darth vader lol


----------



## luvspurses

which bag is kathy griffin carrying?


----------



## luv2bling

Hugh Jackman is 48 and his wife, Deborra is 61!    She's a cougar graduate.    <lol>


----------



## thewave1969

Post 7963: Love the damier Twist, but regarding Brigitte, at 65 somehow I would get the dress in a slightly longer length and cover my knees


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

thewave1969 said:


> Post 7963: Love the damier Twist, but regarding Brigitte, at 65 somehow I would get the dress in a slightly longer length and cover my knees



Why is that? I think she has stunning legs!


----------



## its_me_inii

Always comments about her age.... Who cares about her age? Can't her those comments in the public any more....
I think she looks stunnign in her dress!!


----------



## thewave1969

PinkInTheBlue said:


> Why is that? I think she has stunning legs!


Just my opinion. I don't care if anyone would wear hot pants or micro skirts at home or at the beach or at the movies or shopping, either younger or older than 65, as everyone is free. I agree she is in great shape. However depending on the social occasions and especially at 65 and older a certain etiquette is nice to observe.


----------



## LuckyBitch

thewave1969 said:


> Post 7963: Love the damier Twist, but regarding Brigitte, at 65 somehow I would get the dress in a slightly longer length and cover my knees


I agree wholeheartedly.... She's slim and attractive but she needs someone to tell her to stop dressing like a kid. I'm not necessarily a Melania fan but I love her suit, the length of the skirt and the shoes are perfect.


----------



## cocorichelle

Brigitte Macron - She looks amazing! I do not see anything age inappropriate about her look. She has better knees/legs than many young women.


----------



## luvspurses

jessica chastain looks so sweet, zoe saldana maybe a little ticked off in that pic next to the car, lol


----------



## unhly_msqurade

Jessica Chastain's blueberry Noe is stunning! BB I presume?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Naomi Watts/7971... that alma is way too big for her body frame, she needs the bb


----------



## unhly_msqurade

Anyone know the color of Jessica Chastain's Noe in this picture? Figue perhaps? Thanks!


----------



## j19

Squirrel75 said:


> View attachment 3727178
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know the color of Jessica Chastain's Noe in this picture? Figue perhaps? Thanks!


I am pretty sure it's Figue


----------



## unhly_msqurade

j19 said:


> I am pretty sure it's Figue


Thanks, Julia!


----------



## Bags_4_life

If I could choose to live anywhere in the world, it would be Queen Rania's bag closet, lol  What a collection, I think she has one for everyday of the year at least.


----------



## elinda

Yep, love her style!


----------



## striveforluxury

j19 said:


> Jennifer Love Hewitt
> View attachment 3707186


Is Jennifer Love Hewitt carrying a Deauville or a Trouville? Would appreciate your response, Louis Vuitton lovers!


----------



## luv2bling

@steph22 - Thank you, as always , for sharing all of the great celeb pictures.  It's amazing that you're able to recognize so many of them.  I certainly wouldn't.  But as a professional I'm sure having a "great" eye is crucial to your success!


----------



## steph22

luv2bling said:


> @steph22 - Thank you, as always , for sharing all of the great celeb pictures.  It's amazing that you're able to recognize so many of them.  I certainly wouldn't.  But as a professional I'm sure having a "great" eye is crucial to your success!



Thanks [emoji4]


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

steph22 said:


> Kourtney Kardashian
> 
> View attachment 3637460


Looks like Eva Longoria to me.


----------



## NeLVoe

steph22 said:


> Sophie Turner
> 
> View attachment 3742270


Sorry, I know it is said "pics only" but does anyone know what model Sophie is carrying?


----------



## voodoodoll2005

I just saw there picture of Naomi Campbell with the Eye-Trunk phone case. I hope she doesn't throw it at her assistant, lol.


----------



## NeLVoe

Hello Ladies,
does anyone what model Sophie Turner is carrying on this page in the corresponding "PICS ONLY"-Thread?
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/celebrities-and-their-lvs-pics-only.344348/page-535


----------



## OneMoreDay

NeLVoe said:


> Hello Ladies,
> does anyone what model Sophie Turner is carrying on this page in the corresponding "PICS ONLY"-Thread?
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/celebrities-and-their-lvs-pics-only.344348/page-535


It's a pleated drawstring bag from SS16 called the Explorer. It came in different sizes. Sophie's has a red tassel.


----------



## NeLVoe

@OneMoreDay Thank you very much for your detailed answer!


----------



## OneMoreDay

NeLVoe said:


> @OneMoreDay Thank you very much for your detailed answer!


My pleasure!


----------



## luvspurses

does anyone know what backpack christina el moussa is holding? is it the josh?


----------



## lvguy94

striveforluxury said:


> Is Jennifer Love Hewitt carrying a Deauville or a Trouville? Would appreciate your response, Louis Vuitton lovers!


That is a Trouville


----------



## OneMoreDay

luvspurses said:


> does anyone know what backpack christina el moussa is holding? is it the josh?


Yes, it's the Josh.


----------



## luv2bling

Is that the SAC Weekend Tote Anna Kournikova has (Post 8025)?


----------



## OneMoreDay

luv2bling said:


> Is that the SAC Weekend Tote Anna Kournikova has (Post 8025)?


It's the Cabas Alto.


----------



## luv2bling

OneMoreDay said:


> It's the Cabas Alto.


Thank you very much!


----------



## OneMoreDay

luv2bling said:


> Thank you very much!


You're very welcome!


----------



## Montrealuxgal

j19 said:


> Hilary Duff
> View attachment 3715896


Hilary Duff is definitely a huge Louis fan!


----------



## luvspurses

that outfit on kendall jenner


----------



## 19flowers

Brigitte Macron has a lovely collection of Capu BB's!!


----------



## Chicago Mama

Hi Ladies, 
Can anyone tell me which size Neverfull Molly Sims is wearing in this picture in the link below?  Is this the MM size or the GM size?  I have a similar frame and like the size on her.  thanks  

http://www.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton/molly-sims-returns-vacation-customized-louis-vuitton/?all=1


----------



## thewave1969

*Celine Dion Steamer Denim Epi is fab!!!*


----------



## OneMoreDay

thewave1969 said:


> *Celine Dion Steamer Denim Epi is fab!!!*


I want the LV x Supreme pyjamas.


----------



## missboss123

missboss123 said:


> Rihanna
> 
> View attachment 3767719



This is a louis vuitton frank gehry twisted monogram box bag


----------



## ilove2shop

Forgive me for asking but which bag is Iggy Azalea carrying?  (I think I spelled right) It's a recent post on the "Celebrities Pics Only" posted yesterday I believe (07/27/17)  Thank you!


----------



## 19flowers

ilove2shop said:


> Forgive me for asking but which bag is Iggy Azalea carrying? (I think I spelled right) It's a recent post on the "Celebrities Pics Only" posted yesterday I believe (07/27/17) Thank you!


Mahina Babylone PM


----------



## ilove2shop

THANK YOU!


----------



## sgj99

thewave1969 said:


> *Celine Dion Steamer Denim Epi is fab!!!*



i love this bag!!!!!  sadly, it is sold out.


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

I've never seen a Keepall with the additional pockets on the ends like the Beckham boy is carrying. When was that made?


----------



## luv2bling

Is that mink on Rihanna's shoes in post #8168? here:

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/celebrities-and-their-lvs-pics-only.344348/page-545


----------



## JoeDelRey

luv2bling said:


> Is that mink on Rihanna's shoes in post #8168? here:
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/celebrities-and-their-lvs-pics-only.344348/page-545


Yes those are the Olgana Paris Celeste mules


----------



## luv2bling

Thank you!


----------



## thewave1969

I never thought I'd say this as I am not that fur-crazy, but the little coat and bag combo on post #8223 Lea looks lovely!


----------



## Flip88

thewave1969 said:


> I never thought I'd say this as I am not that fur-crazy, but the little coat and bag combo on post #8223 Lea looks lovely!


Oooh it's lovely I think.


----------



## bugn

You know what's sad . . . some of the celebs, I am like WHO?  
I guess I am out of touch OR they are instagram or reality celebs. Hmm


----------



## snibor

bugn said:


> You know what's sad . . . some of the celebs, I am like WHO?
> I guess I am out of touch OR they are instagram or reality celebs. Hmm


I feel the same so no worries.  I just like to look at the fashion.


----------



## luvspurses

bugn said:


> You know what's sad . . . some of the celebs, I am like WHO?
> I guess I am out of touch OR they are instagram or reality celebs. Hmm


me too, i often have to google them, lol. feel so old!


----------



## luv2bling

bugn said:


> You know what's sad . . . some of the celebs, I am like WHO?
> I guess I am out of touch OR they are instagram or reality celebs. Hmm


You aren't the only one!


----------



## luv2bling

Re: Post #8244 - Kim Kolciak in celeb pics only thread.

Is that her boob flashing?   If so, with all of the censorship of attire by airlines recently, I wonder if she was allowed on a plane.


----------



## ilovemylife1414

post #8223 - Anyone know the price or info for this purse? This bag is in my heart now!


----------



## sayakayumi

luvspurses said:


> me too, i often have to google them, lol. feel so old!


It's not oldness, be proud of it! 
It just means you have better things to do than to keep up with all these new "celebrities", they come out of nowhere and everywhere  some carry nice bags though


----------



## luvspurses

sayakayumi said:


> It's not oldness, be proud of it!
> It just means you have better things to do than to keep up with all these new "celebrities", they come out of nowhere and everywhere  some carry nice bags though


thank you i feel better now! the thing about some of the new "celebrities" is that their talent is fame itself (kardashians) and this is something i just can't wrap my head around.  i guess it is marketing genius though.  and yes, they do often have really nice bags. what bugs me is that we keep hearing about the fashion houses gifting these bags to these celebrities. i mean, really, why can't  they just gift the bags to regular people like us lol??? jk.


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

bugn said:


> You know what's sad . . . some of the celebs, I am like WHO?
> I guess I am out of touch OR they are instagram or reality celebs. Hmm



Oh good! Now I don’t feel so bad that I usually don’t know about 95% of them! I do like seeing the various bags and rtw out and about. I like the “everyday” pictures more than the fashion pictures. [emoji4]


----------



## MAGGIEMAYINLOVE

luv2bling said:


> Re: Post #8244 - Kim Kolciak in celeb pics only thread.
> 
> Is that her boob flashing?   If so, with all of the censorship of attire by airlines recently, I wonder if she was allowed on a plane.


at first i thought she was wearing a bathrobe :-0


----------



## luvspurses

i feel like they are just giving the masters monet bags out to every celeb that walks by to make them seem more coveted.  just cannot get into this particular collection.


----------



## fifteenminutestoflawless

thewave1969 said:


> I never thought I'd say this as I am not that fur-crazy, but the little coat and bag combo on post #8223 Lea looks lovely!


Her whole look is gorgeous! And that bag


----------



## Redenkeew

thewave1969 said:


> I never thought I'd say this as I am not that fur-crazy, but the little coat and bag combo on post #8223 Lea looks lovely!



She's so so so pretty and elegant!


----------



## bugn

OMGosh I love Madonna's coat. Re: #8305


----------



## taniherd

Anyone know the style name of Madison Beer crossbody LV?  Post # 8304


----------



## Chiichan

Post 8309: I love seeing well loved neverfulls.


----------



## luvspurses

bugn said:


> OMGosh I love Madonna's coat. Re: #8305


looks like she has exceeded the carry on limits tho lol!


----------



## luvspurses

taniherd said:


> Anyone know the style name of Madison Beer crossbody LV?  Post # 8304


amazone camera bag? or danube? not sure.


----------



## taniherd

luvspurses said:


> amazone camera bag? or danube? not sure.



Thanks Luvspurses [emoji106]


----------



## kittenslingerie

I'm just wondering how its ok for Madonna to have 2 large carryons in cabin. I find that disgusting if I'm right and its a commercial jet.


----------



## fifteenminutestoflawless

thewave1969 said:


> I never thought I'd say this as I am not that fur-crazy, but the little coat and bag combo on post #8223 Lea looks lovely!


That is one of the coolest LV bags I've seen!


----------



## LemonDrop

kittenslingerie said:


> I'm just wondering how its ok for Madonna to have 2 large carryons in cabin. I find that disgusting if I'm right and its a commercial jet.



The person in the galley next to her is possibly an assistant and that’s her bag. Or at least the one she is carrying for Madonna and claiming is her bag. It looks like 2 rollers and 2 large purses.


----------



## JadaStormy

I'm SO tired of seeing pics of kendall jenner with that fake bumbag. #8317

https://www.purseblog.com/celebrities/kendall-jenner-fake-louis-vuitton-fanny-pack/


----------



## MJDaisy

JadaStormy said:


> I'm SO tired of seeing pics of kendall jenner with that fake bumbag. #8317
> 
> https://www.purseblog.com/celebrities/kendall-jenner-fake-louis-vuitton-fanny-pack/


i thought the same when i saw it. esp since it's fake.


----------



## fabuleux

kittenslingerie said:


> I'm just wondering how its ok for Madonna to have 2 large carryons in cabin. I find that disgusting if I'm right and its a commercial jet.


Coz she’s Madonna.


----------



## fabuleux

taniherd said:


> Anyone know the style name of Madison Beer crossbody LV?  Post # 8304


It’s an Amazone. It was part of the classics for years but it’s now discontinued. It did make a comeback as a limited series with the Slate Monogram and Nemeth collections.


----------



## kpalsy

Like celebrities are not lucky, enough...  Lol.  Most have considerable income streams.  Even so, they receive couture for free.  Designers like the press/advertisement and consumer commentary/feedback (such as this) from the paparazzi exposure.  If it meant free Hermes, Chanel, Louis Vuitton, Balmain...  I would completely agree to a life of intrusion and scrutiny.


----------



## kpalsy

JadaStormy said:


> I'm SO tired of seeing pics of kendall jenner with that fake bumbag. #8317
> 
> https://www.purseblog.com/celebrities/kendall-jenner-fake-louis-vuitton-fanny-pack/


I think even the Kardashian/Jenner’s should be tired of themselves.  Who isn’t???  Lol.


----------



## fifteenminutestoflawless

kpalsy said:


> I think even the Kardashian/Jenner’s should be tired of themselves.  Who isn’t???  Lol.


So true! I wonder if she knows it's a fake lol.


----------



## unhly_msqurade

Bella Hadid is really doing winter white the right way! Her gray outfit looks clasic and cozy and perfectly complements DA. Love it!


----------



## fifteenminutestoflawless

fabuleux said:


> It’s an Amazone. It was part of the classics for years but it’s now discontinued. It did make a comeback as a limited series with the Slate Monogram and Nemeth collections.
> View attachment 3918500
> View attachment 3918501


It's beautiful. I had no idea LV made these.


----------



## luvspurses

omg, penny lancaster towers over rod! love them as a couple tho : )


----------



## Bags_4_life

luvspurses said:


> omg, penny lancaster towers over rod! love them as a couple tho : )


She said on tv the other day she weighs more than him apparently!


----------



## luvspurses

Bags_4_life said:


> She said on tv the other day she weighs more than him apparently!


i would definitely believe that. she is over 6 feet tall and we saw him in concert last year, he is pretty small, slim and trim. can't believe he is 73. very well preserved. he kicks lots of soccer balls into the audience with ease. unbelievable.


----------



## thewave1969

Post #8412  Blake looks adorable!


----------



## lvtramp

Love that


----------



## Dee1jay

Regarding #8419–Blue Ivy’s “Alma”: perhaps it’s an older model, but something doesn’t look correct about the embossed LV and 4-petal flowers; The alignment/symmetry appears off and there doesn’t appear to be as many of them as when I compare to photos from the official LV website. Is it possible they gave her a knock off?


----------



## ultravisitor

What is the LV in the pic of Sophie Turner in post 8425?


----------



## Twingles

What is the name of the shoulder/crossbody bag Madison Beer is wearing? #8441   Thanks.


----------



## ultravisitor

Twingles said:


> What is the name of the shoulder/crossbody bag Madison Beer is wearing? #8441   Thanks.


That's the Amazone. It's been discontinued for a while now. Sometimes it pops up in special collections.


----------



## taniherd

Anyone know the style name  Angela Simmons is carrying? Post #8440.  So cute!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

taniherd said:


> Anyone know the style name  Angela Simmons is carrying? Post #8440.  So cute!


Men’s bumbag?


----------



## leechiyong

Twingles said:


> What is the name of the shoulder/crossbody bag Madison Beer is wearing? #8441   Thanks.


Amazone.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Dee1jay said:


> Regarding #8419–Blue Ivy’s “Alma”: perhaps it’s an older model, but something doesn’t look correct about the embossed LV and 4-petal flowers; The alignment/symmetry appears off and there doesn’t appear to be as many of them as when I compare to photos from the official LV website. Is it possible they gave her a knock off?


it's probably custom-made for her, if anything. it looks like a nano version of a vernis alma


----------



## Dee1jay

ccbaggirl89 said:


> it's probably custom-made for her, if anything. it looks like a nano version of a vernis alma



That’s a possibility. But the embossing still looks wrong (tho admittedly the pics are hard to see clearly). Thanks for commenting!


----------



## leechiyong

Dee1jay said:


> That’s a possibility. But the embossing still looks wrong (tho admittedly the pics are hard to see clearly). Thanks for commenting!


Looks like it was removed from the thread, which is a good indicator it’s fake.


----------



## thewave1969

#8465: Jennifer's ombre speedy is to die for...


----------



## luvspurses

what is emma stone's bag in post 8457?  a speedy?


----------



## luvspurses

Dee1jay said:


> Regarding #8419–Blue Ivy’s “Alma”: perhaps it’s an older model, but something doesn’t look correct about the embossed LV and 4-petal flowers; The alignment/symmetry appears off and there doesn’t appear to be as many of them as when I compare to photos from the official LV website. Is it possible they gave her a knock off?


not seeing it in that post?


----------



## OneMoreDay

luvspurses said:


> what is emma stone's bag in post 8457?  a speedy?


It's a Keepall in Nomade leather.


----------



## luvspurses

OneMoreDay said:


> It's a Keepall in Nomade leather.
> View attachment 3994720


ohhhh! thank you. it's gorgeous!


----------



## Dee1jay

luvspurses said:


> not seeing it in that post?



Leechiyong noted (above) that the post was removed. Possibly indicating it was a fake.


----------



## luvspurses

Dee1jay said:


> Leechiyong noted (above) that the post was removed. Possibly indicating it was a fake.


oh, thank you , i missed that : )


----------



## ultravisitor

Those Snapchats of Kylie Jenner's are really gross.


----------



## LVtingting

Can anyone id this bag?


----------



## snibor

LVtingting said:


> View attachment 4004492
> 
> 
> Can anyone id this bag?



Men’s mono eclipse. Looks like bum bag not worn with strap?


----------



## gabz

Surprised to see Brie Bella getting LV. Feel like the clutch is on loan from Nikki’s collection!


----------



## Bella Blues

The Alma BB is so tiny!  Packing pics make it seem bigger than it looks.


----------



## Twingles

Cindy’s bag....  I totally recognize it, but can’t name it?!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Twingles said:


> Cindy’s bag....  I totally recognize it, but can’t name it?!


I think it’s the Richard prince heartbreak jokes bag?


----------



## Iamminda

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I think it’s the Richard prince heartbreak jokes bag?



You are right .  There is one on FP right now (newly listed today I believe).


----------



## fabuleux

KM7029 said:


> Stormy Daniels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4058290


My favorite person ever.


----------



## umamanikam

What bag is that with Nicole Kidman I’m #8574.the tan one .


----------



## Emsidee

umamanikam said:


> What bag is that with Nicole Kidman I’m #8574.the tan one .


It is the sofia coppola (SC)


----------



## baggirltx

bobobob said:


> Kylie Jenner



Do you guys know what bag this is?


----------



## mdcx

baggirltx said:


> Do you guys know what bag this is?


Louis Vuitton Green Denim Monogram Denim Mini Pleaty Bag, I think.


----------



## baggirltx

mdcx said:


> Louis Vuitton Green Denim Monogram Denim Mini Pleaty Bag, I think.



Oh you’re right! Thank you!!


----------



## chloebagfreak

I love this bag! Jennifer Connely is so chic and beautiful!  Is it a Keepall?


----------



## dbaum

No that's a Mon Mono Speedy 35 or 40 - cannot tell exactly but looks to be a Mon mono Speedy 35. 

A Keepall would have vachatta in the middle of the bag with the handles.


----------



## mdcx

chloebagfreak said:


> View attachment 4098568
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this bag! Jennifer Connely is so chic and beautiful!  Is it a Keepall?


I like the slouchy look here. Maybe it's because she has the strap shorter and it wraps around her, it looks more like a cross-body than a structured hand-carry.


----------



## chloebagfreak

dbaum said:


> No that's a Mon Mono Speedy 35 or 40 - cannot tell exactly but looks to be a Mon mono Speedy 35.
> 
> A Keepall would have vachatta in the middle of the bag with the handles.


Thank you


----------



## luvmy3girls

chloebagfreak said:


> View attachment 4098568
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this bag! Jennifer Connely is so chic and beautiful!  Is it a Keepall?



Do you think the colors are white and black or ivory and black? Wish there was more pics of her bag


----------



## mdcx

luvmy3girls said:


> Do you think the colors are white and black or ivory and black? Wish there was more pics of her bag


I think the stripes are Blanc and Noir:


In the Ivoire the stripe looks more similar to the colour of the vachetta:


----------



## luvmy3girls

mdcx said:


> I think the stripes are Blanc and Noir:
> View attachment 4102415
> 
> In the Ivoire the stripe looks more similar to the colour of the vachetta:
> 
> View attachment 4102416



I think your right! Thanks!


----------



## **Chanel**

Anyone knows the official name of this bag and from which collection it was? I love the look of it . Already did a search for 'ombre Speedy' and 'shadow Speedy' but found nothing so far , so hope anyone here can share some more information about this bag .


----------



## leechiyong

**Chanel** said:


> Anyone knows the official name of this bag and from which collection it was? I love the look of it . Already did a search for 'ombre Speedy' and 'shadow Speedy' but found nothing so far , so hope anyone here can share some more information about this bag .


The style is the Speedy Doctor, recently released as part of the Pre-Fall '18 collection, but I haven't seen that leather available before.


----------



## **Chanel**

leechiyong said:


> The style is the Speedy Doctor, recently released as part of the Pre-Fall '18 collection, but I haven't seen that leather available before.



Thank you, *leechiyong !*
Need to have a look at the Pre-Fall '18 thread for more information....haven't bought an LV in a while, but this bag could actually change that .


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

**Chanel** said:


> Thank you, *leechiyong !*
> Need to have a look at the Pre-Fall '18 thread for more information....haven't bought an LV in a while, but this bag could actually change that .


I’ve seen the mono/noir in person, it’s beautiful!


----------



## **Chanel**

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I’ve seen the mono/noir in person, it’s beautiful!



I think I am in love with the one on the picture .  Looks really nice and I love the color combination.
July is my Birthday month, a good excuse for a visit to LV .


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

**Chanel** said:


> I think I am in love with the one on the picture .  Looks really nice and I love the color combination.
> July is my Birthday month, a good excuse for a visit to LV .


I haven’t seen the bag in the picture anywhere, it may not have made it into production.....happy early birthday!


----------



## leechiyong

**Chanel** said:


> Thank you, *leechiyong !*
> Need to have a look at the Pre-Fall '18 thread for more information....haven't bought an LV in a while, but this bag could actually change that .


You're welcome!  It's a stunning bag.


----------



## **Chanel**

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I haven’t seen the bag in the picture anywhere, it may not have made it into production.....happy early birthday!



Thank you, *LVlvoe_bug* ! Oh my, I hope this bag will actually make it into production. Last year I also fell in love with an LV item - the penguin animation pochette. I placed an order for it, but it was cancelled.
Hope to have a bit more luck this time .


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

**Chanel** said:


> Thank you, *LVlvoe_bug* ! Oh my, I hope this bag will actually make it into production. Last year I also fell in love with an LV item - the penguin animation pochette. I placed an order for it, but it was cancelled.
> Hope to have a bit more luck this time .


I remember that, I’m not sure if they decided not to produce or there was an issue..let me know what you find out about this bag.....


----------



## mdcx

**Chanel** said:


> I think I am in love with the one on the picture .  Looks really nice and I love the color combination.
> July is my Birthday month, a good excuse for a visit to LV .


It looks like there's beige, noir and the mono/noir combo available. Jennifer's must have been specially made:


----------



## **Chanel**

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I remember that, I’m not sure if they decided not to produce or there was an issue..let me know what you find out about this bag.....



From what I've heard there was an issue with the paint or something. I wonder how this year's animation line is going to look.
As for the Speedy Doctor, it looks like Jennifer's has been special made. 



mdcx said:


> It looks like there's beige, noir and the mono/noir combo available. Jennifer's must have been specially made:
> 
> View attachment 4104442



Thank you for this, *mdcx *! Bummer, because Jennifer's version is the one I really like. Was already imaging outfits to go with this bag .


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

**Chanel** said:


> From what I've heard there was an issue with the paint or something. I wonder how this year's animation line is going to look.
> As for the Speedy Doctor, it looks like Jennifer's has been special made.
> I did hear that about the paint but they made  de clemence with same design and colors I thought ...my favorite is the noir/mono...


----------



## **Chanel**

Yes, such a pity....I really liked the look of the penguin pochette. Hope they do something nice for this year.
The noir/mono looks nice, but for me Jennifer's version was true love . Are you planning to get the noir/mono?


----------



## PurseAddict728

**Chanel** said:


> Yes, such a pity....I really liked the look of the penguin pochette. Hope they do something nice for this year.
> The noir/mono looks nice, but for me Jennifer's version was true love . Are you planning to get the noir/mono?


I would keep checking the website throughout the upcoming weeks. You never know, the Speedy doctor bag in Ombre could become available for a limited time. I never know what to expect next with LV.


----------



## **Chanel**

PurseAddict728 said:


> I would keep checking the website throughout the upcoming weeks. You never know, the Speedy doctor bag in Ombre could become available for a limited time. I never know what to expect next with LV.



Thank you for the advice, in that case I'll definitely keep an eye on the website . Would be a nice surprise if it pops up .


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Wooow, in regards to Kylie's multicolor trunk set, does anyone know if they were custom ordered or was this originally released with the rest of the collection?


----------



## Cinnamon718

What Keepall is Kourtney carrying? I love that black and silver combo.


----------



## Emsidee

TOBagGirl said:


> What Keepall is Kourtney carrying? I love that black and silver combo.


It’s the monogram split keepall, it was really hard to get and it had some problems with the reflective canvas. You might be able to find one pre-loved or through a reseller but expect to pay significantly over retail for this piece


----------



## reason24

Kalvary4Chanel said:


> Mel B
> 
> View attachment 4144007
> View attachment 4144008



Love Mel b


----------



## Roxannek

From post #8749 in Pics only. Anybody know what brand her tennis shoes or sneakers are? They are cute!


----------



## chloebagfreak

Hi, does anyone know the name of this bag Jennifer Love Hewitt is carrying? 
Thanks!


----------



## Iamminda

chloebagfreak said:


> Hi, does anyone know the name of this bag Jennifer Love Hewitt is carrying?
> Thanks!
> View attachment 4185128



Hi C.  It looks like the Eden.  I don’t know if it is a discontinued bag or not.


----------



## chloebagfreak

Iamminda said:


> Hi C.  It looks like the Eden.  I don’t know if it is a discontinued bag or not.


Awe Thanks so much!
It’s so cute


----------



## Brndwhyn

chloebagfreak said:


> Hi, does anyone know the name of this bag Jennifer Love Hewitt is carrying?
> Thanks!
> View attachment 4185128


Yes this is the Eden in the PM size and it has been discontinued.  Such a shame because it is a nice functional bag.


----------



## chloebagfreak

Brndwhyn said:


> Yes this is the Eden in the PM size and it has been discontinued.  Such a shame because it is a nice functional bag.


Thank you. I looked it up and it seems really great!


----------



## merekat703

Oh Kanya's slides are so small.. Smh


----------



## Queensmama

merekat703 said:


> Oh Kanya's slides are so small.. Smh


You mean Tristan thompson’s? He’s a Bball player so they prob don’t make them any bigger


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Queensmama said:


> You mean Tristan thompson’s? He’s a Bball player so they prob don’t make them any bigger


I think she is referring to the pic of Kanye a few pages back.


----------



## Queensmama

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I think she is referring to the pic of Kanye a few pages back.


I found it and oh myyyy  they are in laws, maybe it’s a thing? Like they tried on their wives’ slides and liked the feeling of “hanging out?” Lol... I still can’t believe they’re both rocking them like that.


----------



## DreamingBeauty

Kanye's are much worse than Tristan's, and Kanye probably has smaller feet so a better chance of getting the right size!


----------



## Daaanz

Roxannek said:


> View attachment 4177465
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From post #8749 in Pics only. Anybody know what brand her tennis shoes or sneakers are? They are cute!



They are puma basket hearts


----------



## Roxannek

Daaanz said:


> They are puma basket hearts


Oh thank you!


----------



## bugn

Am I the only one who wishes the forum was Kardashian free?


----------



## gabsandme

OMG...Mason Disick with a Palm Springs backpack!!  What is he...10???


----------



## bugn

#8798 - I'm so old, so I have seen a lot of fashion trends. And the fact these horrible late 70 jeans are back in style make we want to puke! High waisted, straight, cut at the bottom. They are not flattering on anybody.  Ex. Jessica Alba is HOT those jeans make her a NOT. As Simon says, "thats a no from me." ~ XOXO


----------



## gabsandme

bugn said:


> #8798 - I'm so old, so I have seen a lot of fashion trends. And the fact these horrible late 70 jeans are back in style make we want to puke! High waisted, straight, cut at the bottom. They are not flattering on anybody.  Ex. Jessica Alba is HOT those jeans make her a NOT. As Simon says, "thats a no from me." ~ XOXO



+1 here!!  Those jeans have to be horrible to make Jessica Alba frumpy


----------



## Marry Poppins

Hello!
How stunning is Alicia Vikanders bag? 
Does anyone know the name?
Sorry about my bad english, i'm from Germany and i haven't spoke english for several years.


----------



## Emsidee

Marry Poppins said:


> Hello!
> How stunning is Alicia Vikanders bag?
> Does anyone know the name?
> Sorry about my bad english, i'm from Germany and i haven't spoke english for several years.


It’s the Dauphine, a cruise 2019 bag, this colorway did not go into production. Maybe you are still able to order the other colorway at LV. You can check the cruise 2019 thread for more info on the bag.


----------



## Marry Poppins

Thank you, Emsidee. That helps me a lot.


----------



## taniherd

Oh my is that a well loved Speedy that the Duchess of Sussex is carrying?! I love this pic! [emoji3]


----------



## thewave1969

#8844: Baldwin and Bieber are adorable, but why do they often dress like derelicts?


----------



## ADreamDeferred

Does anyone else not know who a lot of these people are, or is it just me? Lol xD (I'm 30 in the US, btw)


bugn said:


> #8798 - I'm so old, so I have seen a lot of fashion trends. And the fact these horrible late 70 jeans are back in style make we want to puke! High waisted, straight, cut at the bottom. They are not flattering on anybody.  Ex. Jessica Alba is HOT those jeans make her a NOT. As Simon says, "thats a no from me." ~ XOXO



Funny you say that.. I wore some high-waisted ugly gray "acidy-washed" straight jeans (more like jeggings) for a 90s throwback party (also going to wear them for my 80s Halloween costume).. and my fiance says, those jeans do nothing for your butt. And he loves my rear lol. He hates high-waisted anything; thinks it's not flattering. I just think it's funny bc in the 2000s we wouldn't be caught _dead_ wearing that! (Hence why I still love flare jeans and boot cut! Way more comfy)


----------



## bugn

#8856 <- LeAnne Rimes looks super cute.


----------



## ADreamDeferred

Which LV is Mrs. Macron carrying?


----------



## leechiyong

ADreamDeferred said:


> Which LV is Mrs. Macron carrying?


Looks like the Capucines.


----------



## ADreamDeferred

leechiyong said:


> Looks like the Capucines.


Yep I think you are right. Thanks
https://us.louisvuitton.com/eng-us/products/capucines-pm-capucines-012812


----------



## WildFeather

What speedy size is that that Jessica Biel is carrying?


----------



## jillyfish108

Forget Jessica Biel I  JT


----------



## jillyfish108

Forget Jessica Biel I  JT


----------



## spattiaccount

WildFeather said:


> What speedy size is that that Jessica Biel is carrying?


It's a speedy 30.


----------



## vinbenphon1

What is the name of sophie turner's bag that looks like a spinning top?


----------



## bellebellebelle19

vinbenphon1 said:


> What is the name of sophie turner's bag that looks like a spinning top?



It's coming out this spring, but I'm not actually sure if it has a name yet because it's still early. If anyone knows I'm also curious!


----------



## leechiyong

vinbenphon1 said:


> What is the name of sophie turner's bag that looks like a spinning top?


I believe it's called the toupie.


----------



## vinbenphon1

leechiyong said:


> I believe it's called the toupie.


Thanks leechi. I am intrigued by this shape. I hope it comes in other mediums.


----------



## bugn

#8887 something is off with that Artsy. ie. the handle is horrific but I think it's more than well used, I honestly don't think it's authentic.


----------



## ADreamDeferred

bugn said:


> #8887 something is off with that Artsy. ie. the handle is horrific but I think it's more than well used, I honestly don't think it's authentic.


Hmm. You may be right - it does look weird. I was curious and looked up a GM.. and it does look different:
https://www.fashionphile.com/louis-...MIq-mHk9383gIVlwyRCh265Ao8EAQYASABEgJU_vD_BwE


----------



## AndreaM99

bugn said:


> #8887 something is off with that Artsy. ie. the handle is horrific but I think it's more than well used, I honestly don't think it's authentic.


I totally agree! I wanted to mention that earlier, but I thought: "Let that go!" Thank you for mentioning that, I second.


----------



## uhpharm01

ADreamDeferred said:


> Hmm. You may be right - it does look weird. I was curious and looked up a GM.. and it does look different:
> https://www.fashionphile.com/louis-...MIq-mHk9383gIVlwyRCh265Ao8EAQYASABEgJU_vD_BwE


is it that you think that the handle is too thick?


----------



## ADreamDeferred

*Stacey Dooley* - which tote is she carrying? It's cute

*Vanessa* - that Pochette Metis looks awfully full!  
But in all seriousness, it kinda looks like bigger dimensions than normal to me. (They only come in one size, right?)

*Amber Rose* - that looks like a YSL bag to me (?)


----------



## leechiyong

ADreamDeferred said:


> *Stacey Dooley* - which tote is she carrying? It's cute
> 
> *Vanessa* - that Pochette Metis looks awfully full!
> But in all seriousness, it kinda looks like bigger dimensions than normal to me. (They only come in one size, right?)
> 
> *Amber Rose* - that looks like a YSL bag to me (?)


Had that thought too on Amber Rose, but the wallet is LV.


----------



## viewwing

Why! it seems the celebrities like to wear ill  fitting clothes that look bad on them when they’re on the streets? I don’t get it...so not flattering.


----------



## ADreamDeferred

viewwing said:


> Why! it seems the celebrities like to wear ill  fitting clothes that look bad on them when they’re on the streets? I don’t get it...so not flattering.


I agree! Ugh. So frumpy. I looked this up one day.. and found an article on it lol:
https://fashionista.com/2017/06/ugly-fashion-mainstream-trend


----------



## viewwing

ADreamDeferred said:


> I agree! Ugh. So frumpy. I looked this up one day.. and found an article on it lol:
> https://fashionista.com/2017/06/ugly-fashion-mainstream-trend


I guess their desperation to be unique and to stand out dulls their mind to ugliness. So much so that they embrace it. It’s one thing to wear ugly clothes, it’s another to make yourself unattractive by wearing ugly clothes that don’t even fit!


----------



## luvspurses

ok i will readily admit to not keeping up with the kardashians but post 8905, what is that jacket on the child? i guess i just don't get the luxury market for kids. i'm probably just getting old, lol.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

luvspurses said:


> ok i will readily admit to not keeping up with the kardashians but post 8905, what is that jacket on the child? i guess i just don't get the luxury market for kids. i'm probably just getting old, lol.


I think it’s Versace, it was a gift from kris. There are articles about it....


----------



## luvspurses

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I think it’s Versace, it was a gift from kris. There are articles about it....


thanks lvlvoe_bug. i am so out of the loop. i don't even know whose child that is. is it mason?


----------



## Soniaa

steph22 said:


> Alessandra Ambrosio
> 
> View attachment 4252874


MJ


----------



## luvspurses

i like vanessa hudgens' bum bag. i think it's the brooklyn? does anyone have this one? thoughts?


----------



## CDNinNYC

Can anyone help me identify Alicia’s bag?  Many thanks!


----------



## leechiyong

CDNinNYC said:


> View attachment 4290451
> 
> 
> Can anyone help me identify Alicia’s bag?  Many thanks!


This was the pochette metis mini from F/W 2017.


----------



## CDNinNYC

leechiyong said:


> This was the pochette metis mini from F/W 2017.



Thank you for such a quick reply!


----------



## Fierymo

Nicole Murphy`s bag does anyone know the name? Kinda cute.


----------



## leechiyong

Fierymo said:


> Nicole Murphy`s bag does anyone know the name? Kinda cute.


Tuffetage Deauville.


----------



## TC1

I saw Nicole Murphy at the Gucci store in Las Vegas...she is stunning.


----------



## autumnandwinter

It boggles my mind how tacky 90% of all celebs dress.


----------



## TangerineKandy

autumnandwinter said:


> It boggles my mind how tacky 90% of all celebs dress.


I agree! Especially because they could all be dressed so classy, having enough money to have all their clothes tailored to fit!


----------



## Fierymo

Rebekah Vardy's purple leopard print onesie. OMG!


----------



## Rani

New wave mm looks so good on Sophie Turner!


----------



## Butterlite

Lori Laughlin and her LV must be solving mystery in the nail salon . That’s a Hallmark joke.


----------



## Compass Rose

Cardi makes me want to throw out every single LV monogram bag that I have ever owned.


----------



## TangerineKandy

Love Hillary Duff's outfit! Casual and comfy!


----------



## Bags_4_life

bobobob said:


> Gemma Collins



That “Chanel” bag, my eyes!!!


----------



## mdcx

TangerineKandy said:


> Love Hillary Duff's outfit! Casual and comfy!


Me too, she looks so cosy.


----------



## mdcx

The photo of Grace Coddington carrying one of the Catogram bags she helped design is so adorable.


----------



## vinbenphon1

mdcx said:


> The photo of Grace Coddington carrying one of the Catogram bags she helped design is so adorable.


My fav pic so far. Darn that woman though, I'm broke because of her kitties LOL...


----------



## nlcampa

Love the LV that Laura Harrier is carrying!  post #9137, what LV is that?


----------



## leechiyong

nlcampa said:


> Love the LV that Laura Harrier is carrying!  post #9137, what LV is that?


It's the Toupie.


----------



## LVDevotee

Ok.....I just have to ask....is it just me or do others with the Celebrity Pics and Comments were the same thread??

 In the very early days of TPF, it was combined. I liked that much better...you could see pics and comment. This you have to flip back and forth. The struggle is real.


----------



## nlcampa

leechiyong said:


> It's the Toupie.


Thank you!!! It's stunning


----------



## EveyB

Which bag is Alicia Vikander carrying in 9161?


----------



## leechiyong

EveyB said:


> Which bag is Alicia Vikander carrying in 9161?


It's the Pochette Metis Mini from Fall 2017.


----------



## EveyB

leechiyong said:


> It's the Pochette Metis Mini from Fall 2017.


Thank you!


----------



## leechiyong

Thank you so much for posting all the celebrity photos from the runway show, @steph22 !


----------



## steph22

leechiyong said:


> Thank you so much for posting all the celebrity photos from the runway show, @steph22 !



Thanks, love fashion week!


----------



## DreamingBeauty

I have to laugh at so many of them carrying that new spinning top style bag  I know LV is promoting it, but might seem more special if fewer had it and they mixed in some other bag styles?  I don't like this bag anyway, but seeing so many of them with it makes it seem even more played out!


----------



## CDNinNYC

Somewhat new to LV. Can someone please help me with the name of Emma’s bag?


----------



## leechiyong

CDNinNYC said:


> View attachment 4363762
> 
> 
> Somewhat new to LV. Can someone please help me with the name of Emma’s bag?


I believe it’s the Arch Bag.  It’s part of the F/W 19 line and probably won’t be released until late summer.  Check the F/W Women’s thread for updates.


----------



## CDNinNYC

leechiyong said:


> I believe it’s the Arch Bag.  It’s part of the F/W 19 line and probably won’t be released until late summer.  Check the F/W Women’s thread for updates.



Thank you so much for the info!  Really appreciate it.


----------



## bugn

I use to get so excited when I would see pics of Angelina Jolie and her LV bags and now I just feel like eh because of how she has treated Brad over the divorce and kids and everything. She is such a B! Just my 2 cents. But she is just not a fav anymore.


----------



## taniherd

The Hamlin sisters are gorgeous!


----------



## nlcampa

Sienna Miller, love the whole look


----------



## bccgal

Love the Capucines Sandra Bullock is carrying. I'm thinking about getting it.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

bccgal said:


> Love the Capucines Sandra Bullock is carrying. I'm thinking about getting it.


Yes, you should get it! It’s a beautiful bag......


----------



## bccgal

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Yes, you should get it! It’s a beautiful bag......


You're so sweet


----------



## Annawakes

#9223 who is that Jenna Dewan is holding hands with?  Is she not still married to Channing Tatum?  Doesn’t look like him.


----------



## DreamingBeauty

Annawakes said:


> #9223 who is that Jenna Dewan is holding hands with?  Is she not still married to Channing Tatum?  Doesn’t look like him.


That's her new boyfriend Steve Kazee.  She and Channing announced their split about a year ago, I think they already broke up well before they announced the news.


----------



## Annawakes

DreamingBeauty said:


> That's her new boyfriend Steve Kazee.  She and Channing announced their split about a year ago, I think they already broke up well before they announced the news.


Oh okay.  That’s too bad.  Thanks!


----------



## mcmrks

off topic
channing tatum is the new lover of british popsinger jessie j („price tag“, „domino“, „bang bang“), seen in #9220.


----------



## Annawakes

mcmrks said:


> off topic
> channing tatum is the new lover of british popsinger jessie j („price tag“, „domino“, „bang bang“), seen in #9220.


I THOUGHT that was him in 9220!!  I wanted to ask but thought, no, I can only see the bottom half of his face, how can I tell??  Thank you for confirming that!


----------



## mcmrks

you‘re welcome!


----------



## mdcx

In post #9222 Lily Allen actually looks put together and stylish. For a long time she's been quite messy with her personal life etc reflecting in her dress maybe. Lovely bag.


----------



## bugn

Bobby Hill and the LV backpack!!!! haha BEST POST ever!!!!


----------



## Magnolia9

bugn said:


> Bobby Hill and the LV backpack!!!! haha BEST POST ever!!!!


Agreed! Too funny


----------



## LVlover13

My bag of the day [emoji173]️


----------



## snibor

LVlover13 said:


> My bag of the day [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4402768



Wrong thread. This is celebrity comments


----------



## nicole0612

That duffle bag on Lea looks gorgeous!


----------



## cheidel

LVlover13 said:


> My bag of the day [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4402768


Lovely!!!


----------



## mossjee

Hi, is this the PETIT NOÉ NM Dani Dyer is carrying? But the strap looks like is long enough to crossbosy !?
Thanks!


----------



## Annawakes

mossjee said:


> Hi, is this the PETIT NOÉ NM Dani Dyer is carrying? But the strap looks like is long enough to crossbosy !?
> Thanks!


I believe this is the Noe BB.


----------



## Annawakes

#9290 - huh?????  What. Is that.


----------



## Shoppinmel

Annawakes said:


> #9290 - huh?????  What. Is that.



No matter if this is real or fake it should be burned.


----------



## Annawakes

9303 what bag is that??


----------



## Emsidee

Annawakes said:


> 9303 what bag is that??


It is a bumbag designed by vivienne westwood in 1996 (info through dlouisv)


----------



## Annawakes

Emsidee said:


> It is a bumbag designed by vivienne westwood in 1996 (info through dlouisv)


Oh ok.  Thanks!  I thought it was another one of her fake bags.


----------



## Annawakes

I love Alicia Vikander.  Such a natural beauty.  Such a relief to see her face not heavily made up every time, even for big events.  It’s like a breath of fresh air, compared to the other celebs.


----------



## Bags_4_life

steph22 said:


> Elle Fanning
> 
> View attachment 4430837



Wow!!!! Who looks this good after a flight?


----------



## PamK

Bags_4_life said:


> Wow!!!! Who looks this good after a flight?



Agreed! Of all the pictures on TPF I’ve looked at today, this one was amazing! She does look quite chic [emoji177]


----------



## Bags_4_life

steph22 said:


> Iskra Lawrence
> 
> View attachment 4438774



Ummmmm what is going on here?


----------



## Annawakes

Bags_4_life said:


> Ummmmm what is going on here?


I know right!  I was gonna ask did she have her bag painted??


----------



## Annawakes

#9355 - Isabel Goulart - those Fendi belt/pouches look so stupid...


----------



## snibor

#9360 Sophie Turner is out and about in her pajamas.


----------



## sayakayumi

snibor said:


> #9360 Sophie Turner is out and about in her pajamas.


Made me look 



steph22 said:


> Sophie Turner
> View attachment 4445314


----------



## COCOLUVR

Is Adele dating after her divorce?


----------



## mdcx

COCOLUVR said:


> Is Adele dating after her divorce?


I believe that is a friend who is gay.

#9422 Kirsten Corley is sooo pretty!


----------



## KathyB

#9290 -- whatever that coat thing is she's wearing should be burned and buried in an undisclosed location!


----------



## KathyB

snibor said:


> #9360 Sophie Turner is out and about in her pajamas.


So, it's okay to just leave your house in your pajamas?


----------



## taniherd

Hi what’s the style name of bag Meghan Camper is carrying? Thanks!


----------



## Emsidee

taniherd said:


> Hi what’s the style name of bag Meghan Camper is carrying? Thanks!


It is the Sorbonne backpack


----------



## taniherd

Emsidee said:


> Sorbonne


Thanks Em!


----------



## Cat2015

#9482. Kaley Cuoco. Anyone know which LV she’s carrying.   Must be vintage?


----------



## roxi88

I think it is the Croissant PM


----------



## Cat2015

roxi88 said:


> I think it is the Croissant PM


Thank you.  Yes, I believe it is.  Hers appears in excellent condition.  Perhaps she’d consider selling.  Hehee


----------



## LVMOMMY

#9513
What bag is this?


----------



## mdcx

LVMOMMY said:


> #9513
> What bag is this?


The Multi-Pochette https://bagaholicboy.com/2019/08/louis-vuitton-f-w19-multi-pochette-accessoires/


----------



## LVMOMMY

mdcx said:


> The Multi-Pochette https://bagaholicboy.com/2019/08/louis-vuitton-f-w19-multi-pochette-accessoires/



Thank you for the quick reply!


----------



## Lejic

It almost feels like influencers were told they’d get penalized if they don’t wear the Multi Pochette LOL


----------



## MooMooVT

Lejic said:


> It almost feels like influencers were told they’d get penalized if they don’t wear the Multi Pochette LOL


IKR? This and the Gucci Horsebit!


----------



## DreamingBeauty

They all wear the Multi Pochette exactly how it comes too!  No one wants to remove the coin purse (that flopping around from the strap would drive me crazy) or wear just one of the pochettes by itself on the strap? Or try a different strap?


----------



## mdcx

DreamingBeauty said:


> They all wear the Multi Pochette exactly how it comes too!  No one wants to remove the coin purse (that flopping around from the strap would drive me crazy) or wear just one of the pochettes by itself on the strap? Or try a different strap?


I wonder if they only get paid for wearing it as it comes? I assume some of these people are getting reimbursed for being papped with the bag on.


----------



## mdcx

Does anyone know what bag Lala Kent is carrying in #9545?


----------



## MooMooVT

Wendy Williams wearing a Wendy Williams tee is next level!


----------



## thewave1969

Love Gigi Hadid ostrich Ferragamo studio bag  #9549


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

mdcx said:


> Does anyone know what bag Lala Kent is carrying in #9545?
> It’s a twist.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

mdcx said:


> Does anyone know what bag Lala Kent is carrying in #9545?


It’s a twist..


----------



## mdcx

LVlvoe_bug said:


> It’s a twist..


Thanks, I was hoping to find which model it is, haven't seen that one before.


----------



## Joeli7

MooMooVT said:


> Wendy Williams wearing a Wendy Williams tee is next level!


And now she has an inflatable LV rhino! What else could a woman possibly want...


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

mdcx said:


> Thanks, I was hoping to find which model it is, haven't seen that one before.


I think it was from a few seasons ago...I thought I saw it on the website when it was available....


----------



## DreamingBeauty

Joeli7 said:


> And now she has an inflatable LV rhino! What else could a woman possibly want...


I know, I laughed so hard when I saw that photo!


----------



## DreamingBeauty

Joeli7 said:


> And now she has an inflatable LV rhino! What else could a woman possibly want...


I know, I laughed so hard when I saw that photo!


----------



## mdcx

DreamingBeauty said:


> I know, I laughed so hard when I saw that photo!


So ridiculous. I wonder if she asked for it and they were so dumbfounded they said yes. What on earth will she do with it?


----------



## Joeli7

mdcx said:


> So ridiculous. I wonder if she asked for it and they were so dumbfounded they said yes. What on earth will she do with it?


I'd love to see her house...


----------



## MooMooVT

mdcx said:


> So ridiculous. I wonder if she asked for it and they were so dumbfounded they said yes. What on earth will she do with it?


You're telling me you DON'T have a giant stuffed LV rhino in your living room? **clutches pearls, passes judgement**


----------



## DreamingBeauty

***** with a Neonoe...priceless!


----------



## Fierymo

I am sick to death of seeing all these "celebrities" and their the multiple pochette


----------



## DreamingBeauty

Fierymo said:


> I am sick to death of seeing all these "celebrities" and their the multiple pochette


Me too!


----------



## mdcx

I know, every woman and her dog has been gifted the Multi Pochette it seems!


----------



## Lejic

mdcx said:


> I know, every woman and her dog has been gifted the Multi Pochette it seems!


Yet another one posted now.

Cheese and rice... At this point I feel bad for anybody who genuinely liked it, it makes me want to throw up. I’m not saying every bag has to be Unique TM, of course not, but I am so sick and tired of seeing this all over social media.


----------



## Yuki85

#9682 

Does anyone know where to get the scarf


----------



## MooMooVT

Katie Price...


----------



## bugn

#9703 Katherine McPhee married to David Foster, super wealthy. And here she is still rocking' that broke down neverfull. WOW! Now thats love for a bag. I would have dropped it off for repairs yesterday. HA!


----------



## MooMooVT

bugn said:


> #9703 Katherine McPhee married to David Foster, super wealthy. And here she is still rocking' that broke down neverfull. WOW! Now thats love for a bag. I would have dropped it off for repairs yesterday. HA!


Came here to say this! Katherine has a career of her own too (though not David's wealth). Get that poor bag fixed!


----------



## DreamingBeauty

Haha, I noticed that string hanging too! I think she just doesn't care.


----------



## Jayfo

Katie Price looks like me on my first day of grade school when I wanted to wear all my new clothes/shoes/backback/lunchbox all at once.


----------



## Samatti

Which bag is on this pic ? #9712


----------



## lizzy77

Hiii recently an influencer I follow uploaded a pic with a LV bag and I was wondering if it is a fake, because I haven't seen a similar design in any place.






What do you think?


----------



## Miss World

lizzy77 said:


> Hiii recently an influencer I follow uploaded a pic with a LV bag and I was wondering if it is a fake, because I haven't seen a similar design in any place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think?


Hi it looks like the Louis Vuitton Pallas Chain bag to me.


----------



## TC1

Sofia Vergara has got to be the only woman left in the world that wears capri length denim. ALL THE TIME


----------



## Lejic

TC1 said:


> Sofia Vergara has got to be the only woman left in the world that wears capri length denim. ALL THE TIME


*raises hand*

 I do too, sorry! if it helps they’re not ripped, but then again none of my jeans are... they are SO comfortable and easy to match shoe-wise!


----------



## DreamingBeauty

I love capri/cropped pants or denim too!


----------



## Soniaa

I still wear my denim capri too!!!  Didn't know they were out of style..hmm..oh well..still love em!


----------



## Soniaa

MooMooVT said:


> Wendy Williams wearing a Wendy Williams tee is next level!


She's new to the whole self love concept


----------



## Bags_4_life

bobobob said:


> Takashi Murakami



Love the luggage tag on his shoe


----------



## Lejic

What on earth is going on with her waist?


----------



## DreamingBeauty

Lejic said:


> What on earth is going on with her waist?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4642465


Bad photoshopping job!


----------



## Soniaa

DreamingBeauty said:


> Bad photoshopping job!


That's what I was gonna say...and why did they need to...as if she's not skeletal enough


----------



## DreamingBeauty

Soniaa said:


> That's what I was gonna say...and why did they need to...as if she's not skeletal enough


Makes me feel better when I have reminders that what I'm seeing isn't real, all filters and photoshop


----------



## thewave1969

TC1 said:


> Sofia Vergara has got to be the only woman left in the world that wears capri length denim. ALL THE TIME


Sofia looks great and can get away with murder...


----------



## rosewang924

Post #9863, love her shoes, does anyone know who makes Hillary Duff's shoes?  TIA


----------



## LittleLuxe

Lejic said:


> What on earth is going on with her waist?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4642465


HAHA good gracious...


----------



## thewave1969

On post 9935 Peta is wearing a monogram satchel. For the first time I cannot pinpoint it. Is it new?


----------



## DreamingBeauty

thewave1969 said:


> On post 9935 Peta is wearing a monogram satchel. For the first time I cannot pinpoint it. Is it new?


I don't know the style, but doesn't the canvas on this bag look like a strange color? Maybe it's just me


----------



## keishapie1973

Post 9936, If you have to hold you top so your boobs don't pop out the bottom, it's probably too short...


----------



## luvspurses

thewave1969 said:


> On post 9935 Peta is wearing a monogram satchel. For the first time I cannot pinpoint it. Is it new?


was just coming here to ask about that bag. it looks like a mono croisette????? so confused.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

luvspurses said:


> was just coming here to ask about that bag. it looks like a mono croisette????? so confused.


Could it have been a special order?


----------



## quietparisienne

What colour is Emma Roberts' capucines I'm #9932? I love that Barbie pink.


----------



## Emsidee

thewave1969 said:


> On post 9935 Peta is wearing a monogram satchel. For the first time I cannot pinpoint it. Is it new?


It looks fake to me... the croisette only comes in damier ebene and azur at the moment.


----------



## DreamingBeauty

Emsidee said:


> It looks fake to me... the croisette only comes in damier ebene and azur at the moment.


I agree, I think it is fake, the canvas just looks off.


----------



## thewave1969

Emsidee said:


> It looks fake to me... the croisette only comes in damier ebene and azur at the moment.


Exactly my same thought...


----------



## Kimber211

Emsidee said:


> It looks fake to me... the croisette only comes in damier ebene and azur at the moment.


I had to go back and look but when I saw that picture earlier I went back and did a double take and thought the same thing. Something looked off with it and I thought it looked like a fake. I’m no expert but it’s just funny I had that same thought earlier and come here to read this.


----------



## thewave1969

Post #9983:


----------



## travelbliss

I don't know who most of these so called "celebrities" are, but I'm drawn to looking at the bags they get for free / to borrow for publicity!


----------



## Bags_4_life

steph22 said:


> Alicia Vikander
> View attachment 4872931



The mask  - WANT!!!


----------



## Cattyyellow

thewave1969 said:


> On post 9935 Peta is wearing a monogram satchel. For the first time I cannot pinpoint it. Is it new?





DreamingBeauty said:


> I don't know the style, but doesn't the canvas on this bag look like a strange color? Maybe it's just me





luvspurses said:


> was just coming here to ask about that bag. it looks like a mono croisette????? so confused.





Emsidee said:


> It looks fake to me... the croisette only comes in damier ebene and azur at the moment.





DreamingBeauty said:


> I agree, I think it is fake, the canvas just looks off.





thewave1969 said:


> Exactly my same thought...


It is an Eva bag. It is no longer in production. The bag look real to me.
They stopped making it a couple of years ago.


----------



## rosewang924

can anyone id the beige coat on Nicky Hilton on post #10108? thanks.


----------



## mdcx

rosewang924 said:


> can anyone id the beige coat on Nicky Hilton on post #10108? thanks.


I think it's this Miu Miu one, but it's out of stock:








						Camel Angora and wool-blend duffle coat | Miu Miu | NET-A-PORTER
					

Toggle fastenings and an elegant camel hue make Miu Miu's angora and wool-blend duffle coat a luxurious investment. Pair it with a leopard-print dress and platform boots for the cool-girl's way to wear this season's hottest color. Shown here with [Falke tights id47652], Chloé [bag id48412] and...




					www.net-a-porter.com


----------



## Work_For_Purse

what style is 10113 keepall??


----------



## mdcx

Re. post #10,118 and a few more - I hope Christine Quinn is on this forum somewhere. Love her style and her love for LV.


----------



## Hotsauna

#10158 I wish I would pull this style off.


----------



## Arkansassy

Celebrities and Their LVs ***** PICS ONLY *****
					

Ashley Roberts




					forum.purseblog.com
				




What is this rolling luggage that Hayden P is using? I realize it is customized, but...


----------



## Fierymo

Arkansassy said:


> Celebrities and Their LVs ***** PICS ONLY *****
> 
> 
> Ashley Roberts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is this rolling luggage that Hayden P is using? I realize it is customized, but...


Its the Eole Monogram rolling luggage.  Looks like the 50


----------



## Arkansassy

Fierymo said:


> Its the Eole Monogram rolling luggage.  Looks like the 50


Thank you! Is it discontinued?


----------



## Fierymo

Arkansassy said:


> Thank you! Is it discontinued?


Yes, for quite a few years now. There was the neo eole also discontinued . The closest is the horizon soft duffle.


----------



## angelycg

Is the "there are only 75 game on coeur in the U.S." thing still true? Neat to see one on a celebrity, even one as random as Tori Spelling.


----------



## calisnoopy

angelycg said:


> Is the "there are only 75 game on coeur in the U.S." thing still true? Neat to see one on a celebrity, even one as random as Tori Spelling.



Hmm no idea on exact number but I had heard from several LV contacts and elsewhere online that it was 75-100 pieces available for the United States/North America?

Production was quite delayed too due to Covid-19 and my LV SA in LA said everyone was anxious to get these limited edition pieces in for VIP clients whom had pre-ordered ages ago...I think it was over 2 months between the first Coeur Heart bag arrival to when the second one finally arrived again into Rodeo (when my LV SA swiftly checked it off for me) ❤️


----------



## PurpleLilac

Cattyyellow said:


> It is an Eva bag. It is no longer in production. The bag look real to me.
> They stopped making it a couple of years ago.


Yes! I love the EVA! I'm surprised so many people have never seen it before. It was so popular, a classic really.


----------



## KaliDaisy

Cattyyellow said:


> It is an Eva bag. It is no longer in production. The bag look real to me.
> They stopped making it a couple of years ago.



I think the original post #9935 was removed. The first comment refers to "Peta" but post 9935 is now of Kendall Jenner, with the Eva. I *think* the picture below is the bag in question - I can see why the authenticity was questioned, the alignment is totally crooked. Someone said it looked like the Croisette - the article this picture is from stated it's the Georges BB, but it definitely looks like a Croisette, not Georges. And apparently the Croisette was never made in monogram, so this seems to be a fake. (Which is probably why the original post was removed.)

I just did way too much of a deep dive on this whole thing.


----------



## onlyk

KaliDaisy said:


> I think the original post #9935 was removed. The first comment refers to "Peta" but post 9935 is now of Kendall Jenner, with the Eva. I *think* the picture below is the bag in question - I can see why the authenticity was questioned, the alignment is totally crooked. Someone said it looked like the Croisette - the article this picture is from stated it's the Georges BB, but it definitely looks like a Croisette, not Georges. And apparently the Croisette was never made in monogram, so this seems to be a fake. (Which is probably why the original post was removed.)
> 
> I just did way too much of a deep dive on this whole thing.


Yeah, does look fake and not even a good fake


----------



## KaliDaisy

onlyk said:


> Yeah, does look fake and not even a good fake



It's SO BAD!!!


----------



## Annawakes

I know I’m old when I don’t even know who 3/4 of these celebrities are.  Except Tori Spelling.  I do know her


----------



## MooMooVT

Annawakes said:


> I know I’m old when I don’t even know who 3/4 of these celebrities are.  Except Tori Spelling.  I do know her


Same!! For most - I'm at a 100% total loss


----------



## nesia69

What s the bag name from post #10284?


----------



## Samatti

nesia69 said:


> What s the bag name from post #10284?


I had the same question ^^


----------



## mdcx

nesia69 said:


> What s the bag name from post #10284?


A vintage Saint Germain PM(ETA I think they are called size 24 for PM and size 28 for GM actually) I believe. Here is one:








						Auth LOUIS VUITTON Saint Germain 24 Shoulder Bag Monogram Leather M51210 31BS055  | eBay
					

Authentic LOUIS VUITTON Saint Germain 24 Shoulder Bag Monogram Leather Brown France M51210. Shoulder Bag. Outside B ; Suntan,Scuff,Dirt,Stain,Peeled(Gold),Cracks. Brown/Monogram leather. Outside Zipper pocket 2,Open 1.



					www.ebay.com.au


----------



## nesia69

mdcx said:


> A vintage Saint Germain PM(ETA I think they are called size 24 for PM and size 28 for GM actually) I believe. Here is one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Auth LOUIS VUITTON Saint Germain 24 Shoulder Bag Monogram Leather M51210 31BS055  | eBay
> 
> 
> Authentic LOUIS VUITTON Saint Germain 24 Shoulder Bag Monogram Leather Brown France M51210. Shoulder Bag. Outside B ; Suntan,Scuff,Dirt,Stain,Peeled(Gold),Cracks. Brown/Monogram leather. Outside Zipper pocket 2,Open 1.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com.au


Tyank you


----------



## travelbliss

Annawakes said:


> I know I’m old when I don’t even know who 3/4 of these celebrities are.  Except Tori Spelling.  I do know her



That's funny....I'm 4/4 --- so worse off than you in figuring out what these people are "famous" for . We should just rename this entire thread, _*" Photos of Vuitton Items carried by Random Showbiz People"*_ !!!


----------



## white houses

Can anyone ID Emma Roberts shoes in post #10,299 ??? Chanel?


----------



## notcass

can anyone id the bag emma stone has in 10,300 ??


----------



## 19flowers

notcass said:


> can anyone id the bag emma stone has in 10,300 ??



Coussin


----------



## LipglossedX

I'm following the other Celebrities pics thread.... who are 90% of these people??   

I do enjoy seeing the bags though so thanks to everyone posting in it!


----------



## MooMooVT

LipglossedX said:


> I'm following the other Celebrities pics thread.... who are 90% of these people??
> 
> I do enjoy seeing the bags though so thanks to everyone posting in it!


SAME!! I more often than not wonder who these people are ‍♀️


----------



## nicole0612

These diamond hoops look amazing! Do you think they have stones on both the inside and outside?


----------



## LipglossedX

nicole0612 said:


> These diamond hoops look amazing! Do you think they have stones on both the inside and outside?
> 
> View attachment 5091437



Looks like it to me?


----------



## nicole0612

LipglossedX said:


> Looks like it to me?


Thanks! One more thing to add to my wish list.


----------



## Samatti

Which bag is on 10336 Blake Lively ?


----------



## angelycg

Samatti said:


> Which bag is on 10336 Blake Lively ?


Looks like this Capucines BB to me! https://us.louisvuitton.com/eng-us/products/capucines-bb-capucines-nvprod2800033v#M57651


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Samatti said:


> Which bag is on 10336 Blake Lively ?


She is wearing it backwards ...


----------



## Samatti

angelycg said:


> Looks like this Capucines BB to me! https://us.louisvuitton.com/eng-us/products/capucines-bb-capucines-nvprod2800033v#M57651


Thx


----------



## Annawakes

LVlvoe_bug said:


> She is wearing it backwards ...


But what is she wearing????  Is that a robe??????


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Annawakes said:


> But what is she wearing????  Is that a robe??????


I’m not sure, usually she dresses better than that ... There is a lot going on with that outfit!


----------



## MikaelaN

Can anyone ID Elizabeth Hurley’s bag in #10,378? Thanks in advance!


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

MikaelaN said:


> Can anyone ID Elizabeth Hurley’s bag in #10,378? Thanks in advance!


I think it’s “Carry It” bag.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

AmeeLVSBags said:


> I think it’s “Carry It” bag.
> View attachment 5116249


the above bag has chaps on the straps and the other bag has grommets on the straps...


----------



## MikaelaN

LVlvoe_bug said:


> the above bag has chaps on the straps and the other bag has grommets on the straps...



I love the grommets on her particular bag...I’m assuming it’s an older bag.


----------



## MikaelaN

AmeeLVSBags said:


> I think it’s “Carry It” bag.
> View attachment 5116249



I thought so too at first! Hers looks smaller than the carry it as well as having the grommets.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

MikaelaN said:


> I thought so too at first! Hers looks smaller than the carry it as well as having the grommets.


I didn't pay attention to the grommets, first glance looked like carry it.


----------



## PurpleLilac

Does anyone know which bag Diane Keaton is carrying in post #10,369.  The picture was posted on June 14, 2021.  It reminds me of the Portobello but it almost looks like she's carrying 2 bags...


----------



## bugn

#10429 - Adele is so damn pretty. She is like the queen of the perfect eyeliner.


----------



## bugn

PurpleLilac said:


> Does anyone know which bag Diane Keaton is carrying in post #10,369.  The picture was posted on June 14, 2021.  It reminds me of the Portobello but it almost looks like she's carrying 2 bags...



It's a men's Keepall, its just really big and folded in half front side. It looks bigger than my husbands 45. But she is super tiny so maybe it is.


----------



## songan

LV Cappucines Mini in Ginger Yellow
(I have to say that the name is a bit of a misnomer. I would've named it butter yellow or chiffon).

Lady Gaga managed to get one of those yellow cuties before they ran out of stock. I covet thee~ 
#10439


steph22 said:


> Lady Gaga
> View attachment 5149092


----------



## scorpio69

I just screamed and scared my hubby, Adele ( whom I love ) is carrying MY BAG ! Ref pic 10,429. bag is pochette Métis in empriente noir


----------



## songan

photo post #10448









						Products by Louis Vuitton: Twist PM
					

Discover Louis Vuitton Twist PM: Part of the Parasol capsule collection, this Twist PM handbag stuns in a combination of striped canvas and natural calf leather. The visually striking stripes take on a more sophisticated feel thanks to discrete Monogram Blossoms embroidered along their edges...




					us.louisvuitton.com
				




"As part of the [F/W 2021-2022] Parasol capsule collection, this Twist PM handbag stuns in a combination of striped canvas and natural calf leather ... with embroidered magnolia logos". 

Does anyone know how they construct this? They add one strip of canvas to the next strip of leather and glue it? Might it be less long wearing compared to the normal Epi Twists?


----------



## songan

Post# 10467
Wow. That's almost indecent exposure-- a crime. lol
I can't believe she goes out like that in public.


----------



## Samatti

Post #10461
Which bag is Lily Allen wearing ? Love it


----------



## Iamminda

Samatti said:


> Post #10461
> Which bag is Lily Allen wearing ? Love it



Hi. That’s the discontinued Totally GM.


----------



## Samatti

Iamminda said:


> Hi. That’s the discontinued Totally GM.


Thx


----------



## M_Butterfly

I wonder if anyone can ID the other bag that Jessica Alba is caring on post 10486.  Thanks


----------



## Cinnamon718

I don't like how Romee shills for LV but doesn't disclose it on any of her Insta that all her bags are gifts.


----------



## MiaKing

Can someone ID this bag in post #10,353 please? Looks like some Prada bag with LV luggage tag? Or am I mistaken? Both LV?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

MiaKing said:


> Can someone ID this bag in post #10,353 please? Looks like some Prada bag with LV luggage tag? Or am I mistaken? Both LV?


Are you talking about the speedy on Jennifer Connelly? I think it was the natural vachetta leather speedy bb...


----------



## MiaKing

Thank you! 



LVlvoe_bug said:


> Are you talking about the speedy on Jennifer Connelly? I think it was the natural vachetta leather speedy bb...


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

MiaKing said:


> Thank you!


You’re welcome!


----------



## Samatti

#10.570 which bag is this ?


----------



## songan

Samatti said:


> #10.570 which bag is this ?



LV 2020 Game On Collection Speedy


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Samatti said:


> #10.570 which bag is this ?


It’s the multicolor speedy


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

songan said:


> LV 2020 Game On Collection Speedy


It’s the multicolor speedy from years ago collection not the game on collection...


----------



## _vee

Post #10,578

Does Louis Vuitton sell lighter cases? Or have they in the past?


----------



## boyoverboard

I need to know that there wasn't really a pizza in Khloe Kardashian's LV pizza box and that it's just been superimposed.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

boyoverboard said:


> I need to know that there wasn't really a pizza in Khloe Kardashian's LV pizza box and that it's just been superimposed.


Probably not superimposed but I hope so.. I cringed when I saw the pizza in there…..  just saw the pic and looks like there are grease stains on the bottom..


----------



## boyoverboard

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Probably not superimposed but I hope so.. I cringed when I saw the pizza in there…..  just saw the pic and looks like there are grease stains on the bottom..


Definitely grease stains!  Perhaps she’s got one to hold pizza and another one she keeps on display!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

boyoverboard said:


> Definitely grease stains!  Perhaps she’s got one to hold pizza and another one she keeps on display!


Yuck! I doubt it though….


----------



## luvspurses

ok so diane kruger. post 10593 is she wearing pajamas? and post 10609 a robe? maybe a spa robe? but the pajamas. i just don't get it. what am i missing?


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

luvspurses said:


> ok so diane kruger. post 10593 is she wearing pajamas? and post 10609 a robe? maybe a spa robe? but the pajamas. i just don't get it. what am i missing?


I like the PJ outfit, but the robe got me confused.


----------



## luvspurses

AmeeLVSBags said:


> I like the PJ outfit, but the robe got me confused.


lol so the pjs, these were actual pj's right? not some outfit designed to look like pjs? only a celeb could pull that off i guess. i know i couldn't ( and i am pretty casual lol )


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

luvspurses said:


> lol so the pjs, these were actual pj's right? not some outfit designed to look like pjs? only a celeb could pull that off i guess. i know i couldn't ( and i am pretty casual lol )


The reason I think they maybe real PJs are how wrinkly they are, I would have looked nicer if it was a little more neat and tidy looking. I like the colors on this outfit, she usually dresses a little unique on the red carpet too.


----------



## TC1

The box in the Khloe Kardashian post looks like cardboard.. so I assume it would be, for this photo.


----------



## popartist

AmeeLVSBags said:


> I like the PJ outfit, but the robe got me confused.


She looks like she's at a dock in the robe photo so I would guess she has a swimsuit underneath going on/off a yacht.  PJs in the other photo are confusing to me too, lol.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

steph22 said:


> Christine Quinn
> View attachment 5208607



1. I don't have a clue who she is.
2. pet peeve of mine is toes sticking out of shoes, (alongside a gap at the back when celebs wear pumps that are one size too big)
3. speechless about the rest of the outfit, not sure where to start!! LOL


----------



## songan

Referencing post #10,628 ...
are low rise pants with the thong showing is now back in trend? It's so trashy.  We're officially going back to year 2005?
I prefer the high waisted baggy jeans of 2014-2021.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

songan said:


> Referencing post #10,628 ...
> are low rise pants with the thong showing is now back in trend? It's so trashy.  We're officially going back to year 2005?
> I prefer the high waisted baggy jeans of 2014-2021.


I hope it’s not back in trend, I haven’t seen pics like that in the US except her. Leave that trend in the past!


----------



## songan

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I hope it’s not back in trend, I haven’t seen pics like that in the US except her. Leave that trend in the past!


I've seen jeans with slashes at the hips as a newer version of the whale tail and there were some looks on the Chanel runway emulating whale tail. I've seen nothing from LV in particular, but maybe in the future? I'm saying this because low rise jeans will come back in 2022.


----------



## songan

All the pants in Miu Miu Spring/Summer 2022 were low-rise. It's not a coincidence. The waist lines are dropping again. Remember all the drop waist dresses and skirts in Chanel Haute Couture 2021?

I'm now old enough (LOL) to have experienced one whole cycle of cyclical fashion:
Low rise flare pants --> Skinny jeans/leggings under denim skirts --> Leggings and athleisure --> Mid-rise Boyfriend Jeans --> High rise and baggy pants/bicycle shorts--> Low rise (again).


----------



## Alexis168

HoYeon Jung, Post 10,667, is everywhere now ever since she starred in Squid Game.  But she was already a very famous model in South Korea before the movie.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Loving Adele's purse! and the monochrome brown leather and textured coat.


----------



## Starlights3

AmeeLVSBags said:


> Loving Adele's purse! and the monochrome brown leather and textured coat.



it looks great but I can’t figure out what bag/Woc it is. It doesn’t look quite right for the trunk clutch (M43596) or trunk chain wallet (M67508). The proportions of her one looks great so far! If anyone knows the name/code please let me know.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Starlights3 said:


> it looks great but I can’t figure out what bag/Woc it is. It doesn’t look quite right for the trunk clutch (M43596) or trunk chain wallet (M67508). The proportions of her one looks great so far! If anyone knows the name/code please let me know.



I looked for it, too and I think it’s this bag:


----------



## Starlights3

AmeeLVSBags said:


> I looked for it, too and I think it’s this bag:
> View attachment 5229810
> View attachment 5229811


That looks about right but in monogram. Great detective work!

edit: oh wait hers is also vernis at the front. I think a full monogram would look amazing


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Starlights3 said:


> That looks about right but in monogram. Great detective work!
> 
> edit: oh wait hers is also vernis at the front. I think a full monogram would look amazing


I agree, mono and black or vachetta tab would look cool. I used to love vernis but not so much lately. But I would carry this if I was gifted for xmas by the DH. (I know he would not spend that kind of money on xmas gift, but I can add it to my wishlist for ****s and giggles).


----------



## Smspp

Referencing 10628, what is the pochette Kelsey is holding? Thanks


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Smspp said:


> Referencing 10628, what is the pochette Kelsey is holding? Thanks


I think only one part of a MP bi color empriente.


----------



## Samatti

#10.771 
Whats the name of the Nikes Gwen Stefani is wearing on this photo ?


----------



## KaliDaisy

Post #10,803 - what bag is this?


----------



## mdcx

KaliDaisy said:


> Post #10,803 - what bag is this?


I believe it is a vintage Looping PM.


----------



## KaliDaisy

mdcx said:


> I believe it is a vintage Looping PM.



Yep! Looks like that's exactly it, thank you!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

What is up with the monogram croisette Peta is carrying ?


----------



## onlyk

LVlvoe_bug said:


> What is up with the monogram croisette Peta is carrying ?


I was wondering the same thing!!


----------



## mdcx

That’s unfortunate. If you are going to carry a rep bag, probably make sure said bag actually went into production by the design house


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

mdcx said:


> That’s unfortunate. If you are going to carry a rep bag, probably make sure said bag actually went into production by the design house


Yuck is all I can say!


----------



## vastare

LVlvoe_bug said:


> What is up with the monogram croisette Peta is carrying ?


OMG, why is she carrying a faux croisette? For an instant I thought its new addition and immediately went to LV and checked out. So sad for a "celebrity" to be flaunting a fake


----------



## thewave1969

in post 10926 Tina Kunakei is wearing this beige pants. Who makes them?


----------



## Bags_4_life

thewave1969 said:


> in post 10926 Tina Kunakei is wearing this beige pants. Who makes them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5386561



Dont know who makes them, but I think this is Alessandra Ambrosio. Perhaps if you look her up you may be able to find out?


----------



## thewave1969

Bags_4_life said:


> Dont know who makes them, but I think this is Alessandra Ambrosio. Perhaps if you look her up you may be able to find out?


Yes, I see now. It is Alessandra I was concentrating on the trousers and the Capucines lol


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

I love the bag/trunk Cynthia Erivo is carrying


----------



## luxsal

Does anyone know what boots Deepika Padukone and Gemma Chan are wearing? TIA!


----------



## grace-lee

steph22 said:


> Jennifer Connolly
> View attachment 5406542


I assume this is the coussin bb?


----------



## philirina45

Khloe Kardashian’s butt


----------



## gottabuyit

Post #10,991 - I thought someone on youtube said this hobo was for runway only and would not actually be produced. This gives me hope that we’ll see it available for purchase  soon.


----------



## onlyk

gottabuyit said:


> Post #10,991 - I thought someone on youtube said this hobo was for runway only and would not actually be produced. This gives me hope that we’ll see it available for purchase  soon.


Looks like they are now pushing it out. Frankly, the bag looks horrible in these 2 pictures, I assume they would name it loop GM?


----------



## thewave1969

philirina45 said:


> Khloe Kardashian’s butt


Lol


----------



## boyoverboard

Anyone know the name of the style Ashlee Simpson is carrying in latest post?


----------



## 19flowers

boyoverboard said:


> Anyone know the name of the style Ashlee Simpson is carrying in latest post?


It's the Oskar Waltz Ostrich from 2005


----------



## Samatti

11.014 Sophie Turner...Which bag is she wearing ?


----------



## nicole0612

Samatti said:


> 11.014 Sophie Turner...Which bag is she wearing ?


Commentary on this bag from previous posts:


----------



## bugn

nicole0612 said:


> Commentary on this bag from previous posts:




I've now seen 3 different celebs with this bag. ITS COMING!!!!! It's getting hyped up. I bet we see more on more celebs.


----------



## Sferics

What bag is this please?                    
                                Oct 9, 2020        #10,107


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Sferics said:


> What bag is this please?
> Oct 9, 2020        #10,107


I think it is the epi pochette metis reverse..I think it was a mini?


----------



## bigverne28

Tristan Thompson


----------

